# vdsf/dafv 2014



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem die HV 2013 vorüber ist, und der Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, der nichtangelnden, abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, das Vertrauen für ihre tolle Arbeit ausgesprochen wurde, eröffne ich hier den Thread, in dem wir über die Vorhaben des Bundesverbandes der naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafter, den (VDSF)DAFV, 2014 berichten werden.

Zur Erinnerung nochmal die Leistungen 2013 der Präsidentin und ihres überalterten, VDSF-lastigen Präsidiums:


> Keine Ziele, keine Richtung, keine Kohle, in keinem Gebiet Einsatz für Angler oder  Angeln (nur bewirtschaftungsmäßig Kormoran/Wasserkraft) seitens des BV, ignorieren von Peta statt die in Schranken weisen, gerade mal 10.000 Euro für Europa (deckt gerade Beiträge EAA und Reisekosten Präsidium), 20.000 für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, bisherige Leistungen des BV werden abgeschafft oder kostenpflichtig gemacht (Blinker, Fischwaid, Versicherungen etc.), Anfragen von Mitgliedern und Presse werden trotz x-facher Nachfrage nicht beantwortet .



Die erste Einladung für 2014 ging nun raus. 

Am 08. Februar 2014 soll nach ersten Infos die erste Verbandsausschusssitzung stattfinden.

Wenn wohl auch nichts Näheres zu den Themen in der Einladung gestanden haben soll, kann man davon ausgehen, dass - wie auf der HV des Bundesverbandes angekündigt - es sich um die angekündigte Beitragserhöhung handeln  dürfte. 

Damit der Bundesverband 2014 wenigstens finanziell überleben kann, wenn sie schon inhaltlich nichts für Angler und Angeln tun wollen.

Bis heute hat Frau Dr. nicht mal die Arbeit aus 2013 erledigt (siehe zig wochenlang unbeantwortete Fragen von Mitgliedern und Presse)..

Und was sie 2014 machen will, liest sich bis dato so eindeutig und klar wie der Koalitionsvertrag (die SPDler wurden wenigstens vorher gefragt,... Die organisierten Angelfischer hatten vorher nie die Möglichkeit eines "Mitgliederentscheides", und das bei einer so existentiellen Sache - bezeichnend...)..

Klar gemacht hat sie bis jetzt:
> Keine Teilnahme an internationalen WM/EM (Schreiben an Präsi Stockfleth)...

> Kein Kampf gegen Peta, sondern (politikern halt) Stillschweigen und ignorieren (..Schreiben an uns, hat ja auch beim TSG und beim VDSF "so gut geklappt"..)

Achja, und neben der Gentechnik ihr Lieblingsthema:
Kormorane und Wasserkraft natürlich.............


Um der Chronistenpflicht zu genügen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ilungen/dafv-praesidentin-wuenscht-petri-heil






Marrec83 schrieb:


> DasUnd auch dass sie nicht gerade erfolgreich bei der FDP war ist einem auch nicht mehr fremd. Das es hier in jedem 2. Post erwähnt werden muss, finde ich stark übertrieben.


Ich werde solange weiter auf diese Tatsache hinweisen, solange Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan weiter die Öffentlichkeit auf ihrer Seite (http://www.happach-kasan.de/) belügt, indem sie sich weiter Mitglied des deutschen Bundestages nennt und weiter im Impressum die Adresse ihres ehemaligen Bundestagsbüros hat.

Und wenn man unter den hundertausenden, die angeblich im VDSF/DAFV organisiert sein sollen, nichts Besseres finden kann als Präsident/in, wie jemanden der nie geangelt hat, keine Ahnung von den Befindlichkeiten der Angler hat, die keine Ahnung von den inhaltlichen Differenzen und Schwierigkeiten und Strukturen in den LV (den Mitgliedern!) hat, die monatelang Anfragen von Mitgliedern (Präsidenten der LV!) unbeantwortet lässt, dann sollen die organisierten, naturschützenden Bewirtschafter doch mit ihr glücklich werden, die Beitragserhöhung willig bezahlen und sich freuen, dass 2014 alles besser wird...


oder so..................

Sie habens nicht besser verdient.................

erweitert 18.12. 2013:
Wieder drei neue Meldungen auf der VDSF/DAFV-Seite (die schicken da übrigens jedes mal nen Newsletter raus, ist wahrscheinlich der "Arbeitsnachweis" für die auf den Geschäftsstellen, irgendwie muss man ja die weit über ne halbe Million Euros  Personalkosten da rechtfertigen .....).

Typisch:
Wieder nichts, was die selber geleistet hätten, wo sie was für Angler oder Angeln gemacht hätten..

Sie listen wieder nur Leistungen anderer auf....

http://www.dafv.de/


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

gute idee,
soll von der dame und den herren mal eine/r sagen, das AB gäbe denen keine zukunft (zumindest ein jahr zur abwicklung :m)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nur auch nochmal zur Erinnerung:
2012 und 2013 hat der Naturschutzverband VDSF, nachfolgend auch VDSF/DAFV, zu den  folgenden Gesetzgebungsverfahren im Gegensatz zu richtigen Naturschutzverbänden keinerlei Stellung abgegeben oder für Angler und Angeln dabei Einfluss genommen - Die haben da schlicht gar nix gemacht - oder habt ihr was mitgekriegt?:
Änderung Tierschutzgesetz
Änderung Naturschutzgesetz
Änderung Wasserhaushaltsgesetz

Die da schon als Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV nominierte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, war zu der Zeit ja noch im Agrarausschuss im Bundestag und damit auch da mit zuständig.

Es gab diesbezüglich aber auch keinerlei Absprachen oder Eingaben im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns oder des Naturschutzverbandes VDSF, nachfolgend VDSF/DAFV...

Warum wollte der DAV nochmal unbedingt in den VDSF übertreten?

Wegen dem Naturschutzstatus?

Dass man sich einbringen kann und gehört werden muss??

Hoffen wir (wider jegliche Vernunft und Logik), dass die nichtangelnde Präsidentin Frau Dr. wenigstens ab 2014 das Amt in Bezug Naturschutz/Tierschutz/Gewässer etc. im Sinne der Angler und des Angeln etwas ernster nimmt...

Dass bis dato nach der HV keinerlei Präsidiumssitzung stattgefunden hat, um die Ergebnisse zu besprechen und die nächste Sitzung wohl erst Mitte/Ende Januar 2014 stattfinden soll, das zeigt ja, wie gewissen- und ernsthaft sich Frau Dr. und ihr überaltertes, VDSF-lastiges Präsidium da vorbereiten wollen/müssen (scheinbar.....)...

Dass über 2 Wochen nach HV und VA immer noch keine Protokolle raus sind, zeigt auch die Überlastung der 2 Geschäftsstellen und der vielen Geschäftsführer und Angestellten da - Man sollte vielleicht noch ein paar einstellen oder eine dritte Geschäftsstelle für solche Dinge einführen, um die armen Menschen da zu entlasten???..

Ich denke, es wird 2014 alles besser werden................










oder so...............................................


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es wäre zu diesem Erinnerungspunkt natürlich gut zu wissen, welche Änderungen in den drei genannten Gesetzen vorgenommen wurden bzw. beabsichtigt war. Waren die Änderungen/ Entwürfe überhaupt für die Angelei relevant?
Es ist angesichts der Vielzahl von Gesetzgebungs- und Planungsverfahren auch mit zwei Geschäftsstellen kaum möglich, zu jedem Projekt eine Stellungnahme abzugeben. (Gerade habe ich 87 prallvolle Aktenordner mit Planungen zum Berliner Flughafen "entsorgt", zu denen ich seinerzeit als LV eine Stellungnahme hätte abgeben dürfen.)
Und wenn im Tierschutzgesetz erlaubt werden soll, dass man Hunde mit Chips markert, dann nehme ich als Anglerverband dazu auch nicht Stellung, obwohl natürlich auch Hunde von Anglern davon betroffen sein können.

Etwas anderes wäre es natürlich, wenn Regelungen beabsichtigt sind, die die Ausübung der Angelfischerei mittelbar oder unmittelbar betreffen. Das muss selbst beim Wasserhaushaltsgesetz und auch beim Naturschutzgesetz nicht unbedingt der Fall gewesen sein.

Im Unterschied zu NABU, BUND etc. war der VDSF nach Eigendefinition und ist es aus meiner Sicht auch der DAFV ein Sparten-Naturschutzverband, der sich nicht für alle Naturthemen positioniert, sondern nur für diejenigen, die seine Aufgaben und seine Mitglieder tangieren, also den Lebensraum der Fische betreffen.

Ist das nicht der Fall, dann ist das Ausbleiben von Stellungnahmen für einen solchen Spartenverband keine Sünde und taugt auch nicht für vorschnelle Verurteilungen.

Jetzt habe ich aber noch nicht verstanden, was eigentlich der Gegenstand dieses threads sein soll. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur auch nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> 2012 und 2013 hat der Naturschutzverband VDSF, nachfolgend auch VDSF/DAFV, zu den  folgenden Gesetzgebungsverfahren im Gegensatz zu richtigen Naturschutzverbänden keinerlei Stellung abgegeben oder für Angler und Angeln dabei Einfluss genommen - Die haben da schlicht gar nix gemacht - oder habt ihr was mitgekriegt?:
> Änderung Tierschutzgesetz
> Änderung Naturschutzgesetz
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur auch nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> 2012 und 2013 hat der Naturschutzverband VDSF, nachfolgend auch VDSF/DAFV, zu den  folgenden Gesetzgebungsverfahren im Gegensatz zu richtigen Naturschutzverbänden keinerlei Stellung abgegeben oder für Angler und Angeln dabei Einfluss genommen - Die haben da schlicht gar nix gemacht - oder habt ihr was mitgekriegt?:
> Änderung Tierschutzgesetz
> Änderung Naturschutzgesetz
> ...



Zwei Wochen nach der JHV schon wieder eine Präsidiumssitzung? Wie irre ist das denn? Vielleicht noch 'ne Sondersitzung am 24.12., damit schnell noch angelpolitische Leitlinien beschlossen werden.....
Nu übertreibste aber.


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ah, jetzt habe ich die Übernahme aus einem alten thread gesehen. Hier soll also beobachtet werden, was der DAFV in 2014 so bringt in Sachen angelpolitische Leitlinien.
Ich kann das ja kaum mehr erwarten, da etwas Inhaltliches zu lesen.
Aber wieso eigentlich so passiv? Angesichts der knappen Kasse beim DAFV sind Beiträge von außen zu diesem Thema sicherlich beschleunigend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es wäre zu diesem Erinnerungspunkt natürlich gut zu wissen, welche Änderungen in den drei genannten Gesetzen vorgenommen wurden bzw. beabsichtigt war. Waren die Änderungen/ Entwürfe überhaupt für die Angelei relevant?


Die drei genannten Gesetze sind IMMER für Angler und das Angeln relevant, schon alleine wegen vieler anglerfeindlicher Inhalte bis dato.

Da MUSS ein für Bundesgesetze zuständiger Bundesverband IMMER, wenn eine Änderung eines dieser Gesetze ansteht, auch  versuchen, entsprechend auf den Gesetzgeber einzuwirken, um die Gelegenheit zu nutzen, um Erleichterungen für Angler und das Angeln zu schaffen..

Sowas nennt sich Lobbyarbeit, was richtige Naturschutzverbände ganz gut beherrschen - vielleicht kriegen die deswegen auch Spenden??... 

Und die Trümmertruppe (VDSF)DAFV muss sogar bisher kostenlose Leistungen wie die Fischwaid in ein Zwangsabo umwandeln, weil denen keiner freiwillig Kohle gibt - jedenfalls keiner bei klarem Verstand (die 2/3 aus NDS also ausgenommen z. B.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276309)

Wenn der BV das nicht mal mitkriegt und das auf Nachfrage von LV-Präsis zugeben muss, läuft was schief.

Zudem die Vielzahl von Geschäftsstellen und hauptamtlichen Geschäftsführern und Personal, die eigentlich ja nichts anderes zu tun haben, als auf solche Dinge aufzupassen, die Angler betreffen könnten - oder wofür werden die nochmal von Angerkohle bezahlt??



Macht mich nachdenklich.....

Aber, wie gesagt, da das ja alles so tolle und kompetente Leute sind im VDSF/DAFV:
Ich denke, es wird 2014 alles besser werden................










oder so..............................................





PS:
Habe meine persönliche Anmerkung (sorry dafür, nicht regelkonform, offtopic) sowie die darauf verweisenden Antworten gelöscht.


----------



## volkerm (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nachdenklich macht mich, dass das deutsche "Stimmvieh" immer nickt und bezahlt. Gerade auch in den Angelvereinen. Jede Einschränkung wird hingenommen. Die Verbandsgranden haben gute Gehälter und Pensionen, ohne ihren Job- die Vertretung der Interessen ihrer Zahler- je gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Lazarus (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mich macht nachdenklich, dass der deutsche Stammtisch immer jammert und nölt. Auch in den Vereinen. Wenn dann mal Initiative gefragt ist, sieht man diese Typen dagegen nicht.

Welche Einschränkungen gibt es denn? Nicht auf die lokalen Umstände bezogen, die muss nunmal der Verein intern klären. Es ist aber doch so, dass die Mehrheit der Mitglieder entscheidet. In meiner Gegend haben viele Vereine sich selbst ein Nachtangelverbot auferlegt, obwohl das gesetzliche Verbot seit Jahren aufgehoben wurde. Schei$$ Demokratie aber auch.

Seit wann bekommen denn 'Verbandsgranden' Gehälter und fette Pensionen? Das sind doch wohl nach wie vor Ehrenämter, die jede Menge Engagement, Zeit und persönlichen Einsatz verlangen.
Im Internet rumzuschimpfen ist viel einfacher als selbst was zu tun.


Was sind denn die großen Einschränkungen hierzulande?
Ich mache gerne den Anfang. Der lebende Köderfisch ist verboten. Schade. Wettfischen sind verboten. Gut so, sowas brauche ich nicht.

Und sonst? Kormorane in Massen, Gewässerverbauungen und Biogasanlgen, dieser Mist nervt mich wirklich. Hier in Bayern noch die Tatsache, dass die Bauern Gewässerrandstreifen auf freiwilliger Basis einhalten 'dürfen'.
Der bayerische Verband arbeitet dagegen. Nicht laut, aber nachhaltig. Danke dafür.

Was passt euch denn sonst nicht? Bundesweit, meine ich. Aber bitte konkret, kein Bla Bla.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und wieder Offtopic - das übliche verschleiern und ablenken, wie immer wieder in solchen Themen (davon ab, offtopic an: Gewässersperrungen, Petaanzeigen, Abknüppelgebot, Nachtangelverbote, Schleppangelverbote etc., all das sind Dinge, wo sich ein BV im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns einbringen  könnte - Offtopic aus).

Du kannst gerne ein eigenes Thema mit Deinen Themen aufmachen - das immer gleiche Threadzerschiessen dulden wir nicht..

Hier geht's um das, was der *BV* 2014 macht, angesichts dessen, was er 2013 nicht gleistet hat:


> Nachdem die HV 2013 vorüber ist, und der Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, der nichtangelnden, abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, das Vertrauen für ihre tolle Arbeit ausgesprochen wurde, eröffne ich hier den Thread, in dem wir über die Vorhaben des Bundesverbandes der naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafter, den (VDSF)DAFV, 2014 berichten werden.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung nochmal die Leistungen 2013 der Präsidentin und ihres überalterten, VDSF-lastigen Präsidiums:
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nein, so funktioniert weder Lobbyarbeit, noch das Gesetzgebungsverfahren. Wenn der zuständige Bundestagsausschuss eine Anhörung zu, sagen wir mal Verfahrensänderungen bei Großprojektplanungsvorhaben macht, dann kann ein Anglerverband nicht sagen, wir haben dazu eine Meinung, die sagen wir aber nur, wenn wir zugleich eine Verbesserung der Rahmenbedingungen für die Angelei ins Gesetz bekommen. Da fasst sich doch jeder an den Kopf! 
Lobbyarbeit ist Einflussarbeit, aber ohne eigene Macht. Verbände können nichts "durchdrücken" und nichts "ausdealen", so können nur versuchen, möglichst viele Entscheider zu überzeugen. Und das gelingt nicht, wenn man alles verkompliziert und jedes Vorhaben ausschließlich am Maßstab "anglerfreundlich" misst. Wäre es anders, könnte es beispielsweise auch keine Rentenerhöhung geben, weil dieses die anglerischen Rahmenbedingungen nicht verbessert.

Vielmehr wäre zu fordern, dass der DAFV einen Arbeitsplan vorlegt, was er und wie im Rahmen seiner Lobbyarbeit versuchen möchte zu erreichen.

Was sind denn eigentlich die "anglerfeindlichen Inhalte" im Wasserhaushaltsgesetz? Habe mich vor einer Reihe von Jahren damit beschäftigt und keine gefunden. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Verbände können nichts "durchdrücken" und nichts "ausdealen", so können nur versuchen, möglichst viele Entscheider zu überzeugen. .


Wie denn und vor allem von was "andere überzeugen", ohne eigene Meinung bzw. komplett zerstritten intern???

Die haben vor der (Konfusion nur Scheixxe gebaut, indem sie Inhalte und Finanzen nicht geklärt haben, haben dann 9 Monate nix gemacht und werden wohl 2014 genauso "erfolgreich" weitermachen - jedenfalls ist nix anderes abzusehen..




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Vielmehr wäre zu fordern, dass der DAFV einen Arbeitsplan vorlegt, was er und wie im Rahmen seiner Lobbyarbeit versuchen möchte zu erreichen.


Da ist das eine so wahrscheinlich wie das andere - wird mit der Trümmertruppe nix passieren.

Zudem kann man Lobbyarbeit (siehe richtige Naturschutzverbände) auch durchaus mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unterfüttern - wenn man kann...

Was die vom VDSF/DAFV ja auch nicht können/wollen..

Die sammeln auf ihrer Seite nur Leistungen von anderen, da ist beim aktuellen praktisch nix zu finden, was die selber leisten. Oder in 2013 geleistet hätten oder für 2014 planen würden.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass sie sich in ihrer Unfähigkeit selber abschaffen, das wäre das Beste für Angler und das Angeln.

Wir werden ja sehen, was 2014 kommt oder nicht - Zeit scheinen sie ja genug zu haben, wenn erst im Februar der VA kommen soll, um über höhere Beiträge zu entscheiden..

Noch lange ja nicht über Inhalte, Ziele etc...

Man soll zahlen und folgen ohne dass man weiss wohin..

Passt scho...

Wird alles (besser?) in 2014....






oder so...................................


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Habe echt Schwierigkeiten mit dem, was hier offenbar der Inhalt des threads sein soll. Über das, was der DAFV 2014 leistet, kann man doch heute noch gar nicht diskutieren, weil noch gar nicht 2014 ist.

Allenfalls darüber, was er leisten sollte. Was wäre denn für 2014 das dringenste "anglerfeindliche" Problem, dass der DAFV sofort lobbyistisch angehen sollte? Oder sagen wir: die drei dringensten!?

Oder ist das dann schon wieder inhaltlich und OT?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Was wäre denn für 2014 das dringenste "anglerfeindliche" Problem, dass der DAFV sofort lobbyistisch angehen sollte? Oder sagen wir: die drei dringensten!?



1.: Die sollten alle zurücktreten die diese (Kon)Fusionsscheixxe zu verantworten haben, 2.: den Verband auflösen, 3.: sich dann unter den LV  zusammensetzen, Inhalte, Finanzen und Strukturen klären und 4.: einen wirklichen Verband für Angler und Angeln gründen/machen..

Hier soll ja nur berichtet werden, was der VDSF/DAFV 2014 macht - wenn er nix macht zw. nix Vernünftiges, kann ich ja nix für...


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da hast Du natürlich recht: Lobbyarbeit kann und sollte mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einhergehen. Daraus ergibt sich aber sachlogisch, dass man sich auf ein paar Kernthemen beschränken muss und nicht jede Woche eine andere Sau durch das Dorf treibt. Man muss allerdings Geld in die Hand nehmen dafür.

Was ist denn nun schlecht, wenn der VA im Februar stattfindet, viel früher als sonst - sieht man mal von den Meetings ab, die am Rande der Grünen Woche abgehalten wurden. 

Die internen Prozesse eines Verbandes darf man natürlich kritisieren. Aber das bringt wenig, wenn man als Außenstehender nicht einmal die Entscheidungshintergründe kennt (weswegen auch?).
Das bringt inhaltlich wenig. Und es wird langsam mal wieder Zeit für inhaltliche Beiträge und Diskussionen, nachdem wir uns ja jahrelang mit den Fusionsprozessen beschäftigt haben.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1.: Die sollten alle zurücktreten die diese (Kon)Fusionsscheixxe zu verantworten haben, 2.: den Verband auflösen, 3.: sich dann unter den LV  zusammensetzen, Inhalte, Finanzen und Strukturen klären und 4.: einen wirklichen Verband für Angler und Angeln gründen/machen..
> 
> Hier soll ja nur berichtet werden, was der VDSF/DAFV 2014 macht - wenn er nix macht zw. nix Vernünftiges, kann ich ja nix für...



OK. Das größte Problem des deutschen Anglers ist der Deutsche Angelfischerverband. (Wie konnte das passieren?!) Ich weiß nicht, ob die Mehrheit der Angler in Deutschland das auch so sieht. 
Auf jeden Fall würden wir bei dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Weg erneut ein knappes Jahrzehnt damit verbringen, darüber zu diskutieren, was einen "wirklichen Verband" ausmachen sollte und wie man einen solchen schafft. Und irgendwie alles vollkommen inhaltsfrei.

Na, dann mach mal lieber Weihnachtsurlaub.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Welche Inhalte?
Ich warte ja seit über 3-4 Jahren (vor Fusion), dass mir irgendein Funktionär mal erklären würde, für welche Inhalte man (kon)fusioniert hat.

Und seit 9 Monaten (nach (Kon)Fusion)) darauf, dass da endlich was vom VDSF/DAFV und der nichtangelnden, abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, die Präsidentin simuliert im VDSF/DAFV, kommt - die hatten jahrelang Zeit und es kommt nix, null, nada, niente..

Vielleicht wird die Trümmertruppe ja bis 2024 mal fertig damit?

Bis dahin haben sie dann schätzungsweise Minimum (eingepreist benötigte Beitragserhöhung zur Selbsterhaltung) 20 Mio. Anglerkohle für null Leistung verpulvert..



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall würden wir bei dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Weg *erneut ein knappes Jahrzehnt damit verbringen*, darüber zu diskutieren, was einen "wirklichen Verband" ausmachen sollte und wie man einen solchen schafft. *Und irgendwie alles vollkommen inhaltsfrei.*.



Du beschreibst die momentane Situation mit Funktionären und Beschäftigten in diesem Verband, die seit über 3 Jahren schon inhaltlich  nix bringen und dazu augenscheinlich auch nicht in der Lage oder willens sind (sonst hättens sies ja wohl schon lange gemacht, oder?) - was sollte also ohne ihn schlimmer werden?

Und was könnt man mit den 20 Millionen alles Sinnvolles für Angeln und Angler anfangen, wenns diese Trümmertruppe endlich zerschlagen würde....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Um der Chronistenpflicht zu genügen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ilungen/dafv-praesidentin-wuenscht-petri-heil

Zum Inhalt schreib ich nix, dann muss ich mich auch nicht verwarnen....


----------



## ha.jo (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ist es nun amtlich das M-V drin bleibt?
Zumindest teilt Christel es freudestrahlend mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Dann werden die wohl auf ihrer Präsidiumssitzung den Beschluss der Hauptversammlung aufgehoben/überstimmt haben, wenn Frau Dr. das so schreibt...

Wer, wenn nicht unsere kompetente Nichtanglerin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, sollte das wissen?


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um der Chronistenpflicht zu genügen:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ilungen/dafv-praesidentin-wuenscht-petri-heil
> 
> Zum Inhalt schreib ich nix, dann muss ich mich auch nicht verwarnen....



Merkste was?

Auch du bist gescheitert, mit deiner Forderung den DAFV durch den Austritt der LV auszubluten.

Gruß von einem "mistgabelschaufelnden Abnicker" #h

Ach ja,
trotzdem "Frohes Fest"


----------



## Hezaru (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Blauzahn,
ja,, wir sind vorerst gescheitert. Die LVs haben erstmal mehr Geduld gehabt als wir.
Aber wie geht es weiter?
Wenn es so weitergeht was dann?
Peta gegen Angler? Öhm, da sagen wir lieber nix dazu!
Das ist eine ganz dringende Frage die unsere Vereinsvorstände in Bayern interesiert.
Bundesgesetz=Bundesverbandssache.
Weil der BV nix macht kümmert sich jetzt unser LFVBayern darum.
Egal wie ein BV für Angler sich nennt, die alten Säcke müssen weg (und die Muxxxx die noch nie geangelt hat)
Ups, so sind halt meine Gedanken
Frohes Fest für alle Angler


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Weil der BV nix macht *kümmert sich jetzt unser LFVBayern darum*.



Und wie?
Mir fehlt da gerade etwas der Zugang zu diesen Aktivitäten.
Wie wird das ausgehen?
Peta-Abknüppelgebot?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nein Blauzahn, Thomas ist nicht gescheitert! Er informiert vorbildlich über die Missstände in den Verbänden. Das hat er sich zur Aufgabe gemacht und die erfüllt er ja - VIELEN DANK DAFÜR - immer noch täglich aufs neue!

 Wir Angler sind auch nicht gescheitert- wir werden nur weiterhin von den Verbänden abgezockt, verarxxxt und verkauft. 


 Gescheitert ist lediglich der DAFV, der eine Bundestagsabgeordnete auf Grund ihrer Kontakte nach Berlin und zur EU zur Präsidentin machte, die das ja nun nicht mehr ist und die Präsidentin selbst, die in der (richtigen) Politik gescheitert ist, weil durch die Wähler abgestraft!


----------



## volkerm (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das ist bei den unsäglichen Verbänden ähnlich wie bei politischen Parteien. Bei ersteren tut der Beitrag kaum weh; zumal der meist geschickt im Rahmen der Jahresbeiträge von Vereinen mit kassiert wird. Zweitere machen das noch geschickter- die Wahl kostet gar nix- direkt. Seltsam, wo die Gehälter, Diäten, Pensionen etc. herkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Auch du bist gescheitert, mit deiner Forderung den DAFV durch den Austritt der LV auszubluten.



Abgesehen davon, dass das wieder mal OT ist:
Keine Forderung - wie auch als Angler und nicht als organisierter Angelfischer??

Wunsch....

Aber ich bleibe auch lieber weiter der Stachel im Fleisch als selber zum Gammelfleisch oder Teil davon zu werden..


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich würde das auch nicht "scheitern" nennen. Es bestand keine realistische Chance, dass sich die Verbände jetzt zerbröseln. Und ein paar austretende LV, selbst wenn Bayern darunter ist, entziehen zwar Kohle, bringen einen dicken Dampfer jedoch nicht gleich zum Sinken.
Das Thema Fusion ist durch. Jetzt muss die innere Einheit hergestellt werden. Denn sonst kann keine überzeugende Lobbyarbeit aufgebaut werden. Dazu müssen alle dogmatischen Themen beider Verbände auf den Prüfstand gestellt werden. Nicht alle gleichzeitig, aber systematisch. Und darüber muss eine offene Diskussion geführt werden. Das Präsidium trägt die Verantwortung, dafür den Raum und die Transparenz zu schaffen. Wer dazu im Präsidium nicht bereit ist, sollte sich beizeiten mit dem freiwilligen Rückzug vertraut machen. Dieser Gesamtprozess verträgt weder Hektik, noch Schlafmützigkeit. Das AB ist, hoffe ich, dabei, informiert, stellt Fragen und - damit es auch Lesespaß gibt - polemisiert.

Vielleicht können wir uns ja einigen, dass nicht der Verband "das Problem" ist, sondern die Politik, die er macht oder auch nicht macht. Dann brauchen wir uns über Beseitigung des Verbandes und Aufbau von Alternativstrukturen jedenfalls hier nicht mehr unterhalten.


----------



## Marrec83 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo zusammen !
Anscheinend ist hier ausschließlich Kritik gefragt und alles andere, auch Kritik an diversen Kommentaren, sofort OT.

Aber welche Leistungen kann man erwarten, wenn man fordert dass der Verband komplett ausgetasucht werden soll, danach soll sich der Verband auflösen und es soll dann ein neuer Verband gegründet werden ?
Das Frau Doktor nicht angelt, sollter hier jedem mittlerweile bekannt sein. Und auch dass sie nicht gerade erfolgreich bei der FDP war ist einem auch nicht mehr fremd. Das es hier in jedem 2. Post erwähnt werden muss, finde ich stark übertrieben.
Ich will derzeit den DV sicher nicht gut heißen (zur Zeit), aber ich vergleiche es mal mit den ersten Schritten in die berufliche Selbstständigkeit: Es läuft nie glatt !
Ich persönlich möchte dem DAFV ne Chance geben, auch wenn sie bisher noch nix positives gerissen haben.

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen, das ich mit meinem Verband, dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband, sehr sehr zufrieden bin. Informativ, tun was für Ihre Vereine, und ist sogar hilfsbereit (genaueres siehe Homepage).
Selbst zum Thema PETA haben Sie ihren Beitrag getan. Nicht mit einer Klagewelle oder sonst was. Ich finde es ist schon mal sehr gut, den kleinen Bericht auf Ihrer Homepage zu veröffentlichen:

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=1186&cHash=0d0f09e1cf272e580b7a26479f81d23f

So jetzt kanns weitergehen mit dem permanenten Draufhauen...

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das ist aber kein erster Schritt.
Den DAFV gab es bereits seit Jahren unter den namen VDSF, und die derzeitigen Personen im Vorstand sind bis auf Frau DR. nicht unerfahren in ihrem Tätigkeitsfeld.
Das Problem ist die Frau Dr..
Unerfahren und schwächen in der Führung.

Sie sitzt an erster Stelle und muss sagen wo es hingehen soll und ihre Mannschaft befehligen.
Wenn Pieper & Co. nicht spuren müssen diese ausgetauscht werden.

Stimmt die Atmosphäre nicht, ist man als AN in drei Tagen seinen Job wieder los.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> DasUnd auch dass sie nicht gerade erfolgreich bei der FDP war ist einem auch nicht mehr fremd. Das es hier in jedem 2. Post erwähnt werden muss, finde ich stark übertrieben.


Ich werde solange weiter auf diese Tatsache hinweisen, solange Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan weiter die Öffentlichkeit auf ihrer Seite (http://www.happach-kasan.de/) belügt, indem sie sich weiter Mitglied des deutschen Bundestages nennt und weiter im Impressum die Adresse ihres ehemaligen Bundestagsbüros hat.

Und wenn man unter den hundertausenden, die angeblich im VDSF/DAFV organisiert sein sollen, nichts Besseres finden kann als Präsident/in, wie jemanden der nie geangelt hat, keine Ahnung von den Befindlichkeiten der Angler hat, die keine Ahnung von den inhaltlichen Differenzen und Schwierigkeiten und Strukturen in den LV (den Mitgliedern!) hat, die monatelang Anfragen von Mitgliedern (Präsidenten der LV!) unbeantwortet lässt, dann sollen die organisierten, naturschützenden Bewirtschafter doch mit ihr glücklich werden, die Beitragserhöhung willig bezahlen und sich freuen, dass 2014 alles besser wird...


oder so..................

Sie habens nicht besser verdient.................


----------



## Marrec83 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, sogar richtig, dass man darauf deutlich hinweist dass sie einen Bock nach dem anderen schießt. 
Nochmal ich bin auch kein Fan von ihr, und ich bin auch der Meinung dass sie nix unter uns Anglern verloren hat. Aber gleich zu sagen dass der ganze Verband weg muss finde ich auch nicht richtig. Umstrukturierung ok, gerne auch im großen Stil, aber ein Dachverband ist nun mal notwendig. Kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen, bietet man größere Angriffsflächen als wenn man EINEN Dachverband über sich hat (sollte er denn mal sich dieser Aufgabe bewusst werden).


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der Verband hat sie gewählt und damit haben die Delegierten ihre Unfähigkeit/Unwillen bewiesen, für Angler oder Angeln zu sprechen - und um Angler und Angeln geht's hier im Anglerboard..

Dass die Verbände der naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafter, denen es nur dann um Angler geht, solange sie die abzocken können um sich weiter zu finanzieren (was wurden wir angefeindet, als wir schon vor Jahren klargemacht haben, dass die Kohle nicht reicht - da ist nun ist eine der ersten Amtshandlungen 2014 die Beitragserhöhung), ist ja nun auch nix Neues....

Europaarbeit - 10.000
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - 20.000
Personal, Miete, Eigenverwaltung - zig hunderttausende...

Ich wiederhole mich ungerne, aber gezwungenermassen immer wieder:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn man unter den hundertausenden, die angeblich im VDSF/DAFV organisiert sein sollen, nichts Besseres finden kann als Präsident/in, wie jemanden der nie geangelt hat, keine Ahnung von den Befindlichkeiten der Angler hat, die keine Ahnung von den inhaltlichen Differenzen und Schwierigkeiten und Strukturen in den LV (den Mitgliedern!) hat, die monatelang Anfragen von Mitgliedern (Präsidenten der LV!) unbeantwortet lässt, dann sollen die organisierten, naturschützenden Bewirtschafter doch mit ihr glücklich werden, die Beitragserhöhung willig bezahlen und sich freuen, dass 2014 alles besser wird...
> 
> 
> oder so..................
> ...


----------



## Lazarus (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, sogar richtig, dass man darauf deutlich hinweist dass sie einen Bock nach dem anderen schießt.


Kannst du diese vielen Böcke, für die die Dame persönlich verantwortlich ist, konkret benennen? Bisher habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass es mit ihr (langsam) in die richtige Richtung geht.

Das hier: http://www.anglerverband.com/index....ilungen/dafv-praesidentin-wuenscht-petri-heil klingt nicht verkehrt, finde ich. Zwischen den Zeilen lese ich da Töne, die Hoffnung machen.
Dass das Geld vorne und hinten nicht reicht, kann man dem DAFV kaum anlasten. Die finanzielle Schieflage war schließlich die Mitgift der beiden alten Bundesverbände.
Vermutung: Die desolate finanzielle Lage der beiden alten Verbände war eine treibende Kraft dabei, dass die Verschelzung nach all dem hin und her der letzten Jahren dann so plötzlich vollzogen wurde.

Das Zerschlagen jeglicher Anglerorganisationen, wie es hier immer wieder erträumt wird, nützt ja eigentlich nur _einer_ Kategorie von Menschen. Und das sind keine Angler!

Vermutlich ist auch dieser Beitrag in Thomas' Augen wieder Off Topic, weil keine Anti-Verbands-Hetze enthalten ist. 
Dafür bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung. Der Großteil der Beiträge vorher sind imho noch viel weiter vom Topic weg.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Kannst du diese vielen Böcke, für die die Dame persönlich verantwortlich ist, konkret benennen? Bisher habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass es mit ihr (langsam) in die richtige Richtung geht.


 
Dann liste doch mal auf, zu welchen Themen der Verband Position für die Angler bezieht. 

Mir fällt da bisher nichts ein.

Die gleiche, mit dem Bayerischen Landesverband gleichgeschaltete verquere Logik gegen C&R, keine Positionierung gegen PETA & Co. etc.

Also zähle mal auf.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wieso kann man dies dem DAFV nicht anlasten?

Den Verschmelzungsvertrag haben Pieper & Co damals abgenickt.

Das nun die Finanzen lange nicht klar waren , lag auch an einem DAFV Vorstandsmitglied.

So und nun hat man einen Haushaltsplan. Wenn dieser weiterhin im Minus ist, muss man halt Ausgaben streichen.
Ganz einfach. Man kann nicht mehr ausgeben als man ein nimmt.

Oder wieviel Millionen Euro benötigt man um Wettkampfangeln incl. 5 Sterne Hotel + Flug zu finanzieren?
Nicht zu vergessen die gemütlichen Abende.*Zynismus*

Auf der DAFV Homepage wird darüber eh nicht berichtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass es mit ihr (langsam) in die richtige Richtung geht.



Ja?
Hat sie sich zu einer Fischereiprüfung angemeldet, damit sie wenigstens mal die Grundlagen kennenlernt??

Oder politikert sie nur weiter, keine klaren Aussagen, keine Kohle, kein einsparen (lieber noch mehr Kohle abzocken), keine Inhalte, keine Grundsätze.??..

*Im Thread geht's ja um den VDSF/DAFV 2014:*
Bis heute hat sie nicht mal die Arbeit aus 2013 erledigt (siehe zig wochenlang unbeantwortete Fragen von Mitgliedern und Presse)..

Und was sie 2014 machen will, liest sich bis dato so eindeutig und klar wie der Koalitionsvertrag (die SPDler wurden wenigstens vorher gefragt,... Die organisierten Angelfischer hatten vorher nie die Möglichkeit eines "Mitgliederentscheides", und das bei einer so existentiellen Sache - bezeichnend...)..

Klar gemacht hat sie bis jetzt:
> Keine Teilnahme an internationalen WM/EM (Schreiben an Präsi Stockfleth)...

> Kein Kampf gegen Peta, sondern (politikern halt) Stillschweigen und ignorieren (..Schreiben an uns, hat ja auch beim TSG und beim VDSF "so gut geklappt"..)

Achja, und neben der Gentechnik ihr Lieblingsthema:
Kormorane und Wasserkraft natürlich.............


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Thomas, du verstehst das nicht.
Frau Ursula von der Leyen hat nicht mal gedient und ist heute Verteidigungsministerin.
Sie kann sich ja sicherlich auf das Wissen ihres Ministeriums verlassen.

Ich habe damit kein Problem, wenn die Anglerschaft von einer Nichtanglerin vertreten wird.
Ihr stehen ja jede menge Leute mit Fachwissen zur Seite.





Ironietaste aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ironietaste aus


;-))))))))))))))))))


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> aber ich vergleiche es mal mit den ersten Schritten in die berufliche Selbstständigkeit: Es läuft nie glatt !


Dazu kann ich als Selbstständiger nur sagen: Selbst + ständig.

Wenn man davon leben will und sich dann bei den ersten Schritten nicht anständig reinhängt bzw. Essentielles vernachlässigt, sind die zukünftigen Erfolgsaussichten recht gering bzw. die Gefahr von schweren Folgefehlern mit langjährigen Konsequenzen steigt deutlich.

Ein Beispiel: Wer sich nicht um seinen Steuerkram usw. kümmert (oder ordentlich kümmern lässt), bekommt irgendwann mal ganz kräftig Ärger mitm FA.

Dasselbe Prinzip gilt für den "neuen" Verband:

Mit hier und da irgendwas irgendwie halbmotiviert bzw. gar nicht machen (wollen) wird das definitiv nix bzw. größere Erfolgsaussichten gleich null. Nur Eigensonnen und Labern reicht nicht - von nix kommt nunmal nix!

Insofern wirds höchste Zeit, dass die Verbandskiste sich mal anständig zusammenreißt - und effektiv sowie systematisch und konsequent ans Werk geht.

Niemand erwartet Wunder über Nacht - aber zumindest, dass deutliche Bemühungen und die konsequente Verfolgung von Zielen erkennbar sind. Und dass in diesem Sinne endlich 2014 mal angefangen wird zu *ARBEITEN* (was die da offenbar nicht grade erfunden haben). Selten so nen langgezogenen "Start" wg. Planlosigkeit gesehen.

Aber dazu müsste man aber halt erstmal überhaupt Ziele für Angler definieren...

Wenn das Bundesnaturschutzkonstrukt dies nicht will --> weg damit bzw. zumindest schon mal den Zusatz "angel" ausm Namen streichen.

Wer nicht vertreten wird (bzw. dies gar nicht erst soll), sollte auch nicht als Vertretener genannt werden. Sonst hat das irgendwie was von peinlichem Strohmanncharakter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich als Selbstständiger nur sagen: Selbst + ständig.
> 
> Wenn man davon leben will und sich dann bei den ersten Schritten nicht anständig reinhängt bzw. Essentielles vernachlässigt, sind die zukünftigen Erfolgsaussichten recht gering bzw. die Gefahr von schweren Folgefehlern mit langjährigen Konsequenzen steigt deutlich.


Du hast es nicht begriffen...

Die müssen ja nicht arbeiten, die kriegen auch so von den LV die Kohle der Angler für nix - inkl. Beitragserhöhung , um die aufgeblähte Eigenverwaltung zu erhalten - schlícht hinterhergeschmissen...

Aber so wollen das die Abnicker der naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafter ja, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - die organisierten Angelfischer zahlen ja ohne Murren...

Wäre das die eigene Kohle der LV, hätten die schon lange Druck gemacht..

Solange man es von Anglern abzocken kann und  die sich das gefallen lassen:
Warum was ändern?

Passt scho...............

Wird alles besser 2014........



















oder so...............


----------



## volkerm (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Kann jemand einen Link bzgl. der Gehälter der Granden einstellen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich glaube, ich gründe auch so ne Eigenverwaltung. Scheint ein absolutes Traumkonzept zu sein - nix tun außer als Würdenträger zu posieren und trotzdem zu kassieren |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



volkerma schrieb:


> Kann jemand einen Link bzgl. der Gehälter der Granden einstellen?



Die Ehrenamtler kriegen nicht viel, die holens sich über Spesen, Reisekosten etc..

Und für die auf den Geschäftsstellen brauchst Du nur im Haushaltsentwurf schauen - weit über ne halbe Million jedes Jahr - für was auch immer....

Für Angler und Angeln kam da ja noch nix raus.......


Aber 2014  wird alles besser................
















oder so.................


----------



## volkerm (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Selbständigerweise arbeite(te) ich immer gern auf Erfolgsbasis. Offensichtlich sind andere da weiser.


----------



## Werner1 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo,

als ich den ersten Beitrag dieses Threads gelesen habe, dachte ich, super ein Thread mit Informationen über Dinge die der Verband anstellt. Ich habe den Thread abonniert und dann weiter gelesen. 
Leider muss ich sagen das hier wenig Infos (das war laut Thomas ja der Sinn) und viel der immer wieder genannten Meinungen lese. Leute, das habe ich nun wirklich schon zur genüge gelesen (nur anscheinend nicht von jedem) Wahrscheinlich sind hier 1000 Kommentare geschrieben bevor mal wieder was wirklich interessantes, weil neues informatives drin steht. Dann wäre dies für mich und wohl auch für viele andere die nicht jeden Tag hier lesen, eine interessante Quelle.

Thomas: ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn das, wie angekündigt, ein reiner Informationsthread werden würde, und nicht zugemüllt wird (gilt auch für dich ;-) )

Gruß
Werner



...oder verstehe ich wie Brotzeit den Sinn dieses Threads nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Thomas: ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn das, wie angekündigt, ein reiner Informationsthread werden würde, Gruß
> Werner
> 
> Gruß
> Werner


Was soll ich machen, wenn vom VDSF/DAFV nix gemacht wird???

Ich würd ja gerne Infos bringen über tolle Sachen, die für die zig Millionen Anglerkohle vom VDSF/DAFV für Angler und Angeln gemacht werden,...........


es wird alles besser 2014...........

















oder so............


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Ehrenamtler kriegen nicht viel, *die holens sich über Spesen, Reisekosten etc..*



Gibt es das, was du inhalierst auf Rezept oder baust du selbst an ? #q


----------



## Werner1 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen, wenn vom VDSF/DAFV nix gemacht wird???
> 
> Ich würd ja gerne Infos bringen über tolle Sachen, die für die zig Millionen Anglerkohle vom VDSF/DAFV für Angler und Angeln gemacht werden,...........
> 
> ...



mir ist schon klar das es dann ein Thread mit wenigen ( und auch nicht täglichen) KOmmentaren wird, aber das wäre für mich übersichtlicher als wenn ich mir erst tausend Kommentare durchlesen muss bevor ich wieder was konkretes (wahrscheinlich schlechtes) erfahre. 

Eine Art Protokoll der Tätigkeiten oder auch Untätigkeiten wäre schön. Das könnte man sich dann vor einer Versammlung des eigenen FV durchlesen und mal kritische Fragen stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) findest Du alles ohne Kommentare von Usern............


----------



## Werner1 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Danke für den Hinweis, scheint das zu sein was mir weiter hilft.

da ich davon ausgehe das dort auch dieses Jahr weiter über den Verband berichtet wird, werde ich das dort mal verfolgen und diesen Thread nicht weiter zerlabern ;-)

Danke
Werner


----------



## ha.jo (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da hat der Werner Recht.

 @Thomas


  Deine eigenen Aussagen zum Thema vergessen?




> Du kannst gerne ein eigenes Thema mit Deinen Themen aufmachen - das immer gleiche Threadzerschiessen dulden wir nicht..
> Hier geht's um das, was der BV 2014 macht





> Hier soll ja nur berichtet werden, was der VDSF/DAFV 2014 macht - wenn er nix macht zw. nix Vernünftiges, kann ich ja nix für...




  Hast du eine andere Zeitrechnung?
  Bei mir ist der 17.12.2013!


----------



## Marrec83 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wieder drei neue Meldungen auf der VDSF/DAFV-Seite (die schicken da übrigens jedes mal nen Newsletter raus, ist wahrscheinlich der "Arbeitsnachweis" für die auf den Geschäftsstellen, irgendwie muss man ja die weit über ne halbe Million Euros  Personalkosten da rechtfertigen .....).

Typisch:
Wieder nichts, was die selber geleistet hätten, wo sie was für Angler oder Angeln gemacht hätten..

Sie listen wieder nur Leistungen anderer auf....

http://www.dafv.de/


----------



## Knispel (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder drei neue Meldungen auf der VDSF/DAFV-Seite (die schicken da übrigens jedes mal nen Newsletter raus, ist wahrscheinlich der "Arbeitsnachweis" für die auf den Geschäftsstellen, irgendwie muss man ja die weit über ne halbe Million Euros Personalkosten da rechtfertigen .....).
> 
> Typisch:
> Wieder nichts, was die selber geleistet hätten, wo sie was für Angler oder Angeln gemacht hätten..
> ...


 
Es ist in meinen Augen aber bemerkenswert, dass der Artikel über den Schutz großer Fische eingestellt wurde ! Nur hat Dr. Meinelt nun die Konsequenz seitens des DAFV vergessen, wieder spricht das doch glatt die "gepredigte" Leier vom "alles totschlagen" was Mindestmaß hat. Sollte sich da etwas ändern, oder hat Prof. Arlinghaus bei den Präsidiumsmitglieder total Unrecht ?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es ist in meinen Augen aber bemerkenswert, dass der Artikel über den Schutz großer Fische eingestellt wurde ! Nur hat Dr. Meinelt nun die Konsequenz seitens des DAFV vergessen, wieder spricht das doch glatt die "gepredigte" Leier vom "alles totschlagen" was Mindestmaß hat. Sollte sich da etwas ändern, oder hat Prof. Arlinghaus bei den Präsidiumsmitglieder total Unrecht ?




Ist es tatsächlich gepredigte Leier, dass es nichts neben dem Totschlagen gibt?

Selbst wenn, waren sich da alle Landesverbände einig:

http://www.vdsf.de/



> Grundsätze der Angelfischerei
> 
> Einstimmig beschlossen von der VDSF-Jahreshauptversammlung am 16. 10. 1998 in Veitshöchheim.


 Das kann dann im Zweifel nur ein erneuter Beschluss einer JHV aufheben. Niedersachsen ist ja nun wieder im DAFV und kann ja einen entsprechenden Antrag stellen. Oder jeder, der in einem Verein organisiert ist auf seiner JHV, damit das deren Vorstand bei seinem Landesverbänden beantragt und die dann beim DAFV.

 Ist doch eigentlich völlig simpel. Warum macht das nur keiner? Wie sagt Thomas immer so schön, weil alle, die das nicht ändern und keine entsprechenden Anträge stellen, es genau so wollen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das es sinnvoll ist, große Fische zu schonen haben im SH Forum schon vor eineinhalb Jahren User geschrieben. Brachte sofort das ganze Forum gegen sie auf. Nun aber wieder so scheinheilig tun. Lächerlich.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das es sinnvoll ist, große Fische zu schonen haben im SH Forum schon vor eineinhalb Jahren User geschrieben. Brachte sofort das ganze Forum gegen sie auf. Nun aber wieder so scheinheilig tun. Lächerlich.



Hat was mit dem DAFV 2014 zu tun????|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hat was mit dem DAFV 2014 zu tun????|kopfkrat



Ja, weil Dein Vorschlag lautet: Verein ==> LV ==> DAFV

Da wir in SH ja durch das Forum die ablehnende Haltung des LSFV kennen, hat sich das ja erledigt!

Selbst wenn das im Verein durchgehen sollte, wird der LSFV SH das sicherlich nicht umsetzen und die Vereinsvertreter werden brav umkehren und im Verein mitteilen, dass sie mit dem Vorschlag gescheitert sind. So sieht das Verbandsleben aus!


----------



## Hezaru (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Frage zum DAFV 2014 ist,
werden die LVs die Beitragserhöhung mitmachen oder nicht?
Die Befürchtung ist, dass es zu viele mitmachen ohne klare Ziele und Ausrichtung.
Eigentlich ist das doch  pervers: Als Lv kann ich doch einem BV  keine Gelder zukommen lassen wenn nicht mal klar ist für was dieser BV eigentlich kämpft.Liebe LVs, es gibt EMails,es gibt Telephon schliest euch mal kurz zusammen und ihr werdet merken dass es einen BV überhaupt nicht braucht.
LFVBayern... macht weiter so...#h

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## ha.jo (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder drei neue Meldungen auf der VDSF/DAFV-Seite (die schicken da übrigens jedes mal nen Newsletter raus, ist wahrscheinlich der "Arbeitsnachweis" für die auf den Geschäftsstellen, irgendwie muss man ja die weit über ne halbe Million Euros  Personalkosten da rechtfertigen .....).
> 
> Typisch:
> Wieder nichts, was die selber geleistet hätten, wo sie was für Angler oder Angeln gemacht hätten..
> ...



 Der Newsletter funktioniert super!
  Erfüllt auch die angedachte Funktion.
 Ich werde halt darüber informiert (bei Abo) wenn es neue Infos auf der Webseite gibt.
  Werbe „lästig“ ist dieser bisher auch nicht, kenne ich auch anders, daher kann ich nicht mäkeln.
  Hoffentlich bleibt es 2014 auch so.
  Wie die heutigen Programme zum Newsletter Versand funktionieren, kann dir Franz bestimmt vermitteln.
  Der Verweis zu den „Geschäftsstellen“ und der „Kohle“ erschließt sich mir weniger.
  Aber Franz wird auch den Zeit-, Kostenaufwand erklären können.
  Nutzt das AB doch selber.|supergri
  Wer den Newsletter nicht möchte, meldet sich dafür nicht an.
  Den AB Newsletter nutze ich auch nicht. 

Steht mir ja frei!
  Zu den Artikeln.
  Finde ich gut das der DAFV auch über Pressemitteilungen informiert und diese verbreitet.
  Ist ja auch für Angler von Interesse.
  Je mehr solche Infos in der Öffentlichkeit umso breiter wird die Wahrnehmung und Diskussion.
  Wenn ein Institut um Verbreitung ihrer Forschungsaktivitäten bittet, wäre es völlig „breit“ diese Bitte zu ignorieren.|rolleyes
  Angelt ja keiner auf Aal.
  Die Broschüren könnten in einen Extra Bereich eingegliedert werden.
  Unterm Strich, was spricht gegen die Verbreitung auch für Angler interessanter Mitteilungen.#c
  Läuft doch im AB auch nicht anders.
  Ich sehe es eher positiv, weil ein DAFV sich dann auch mit Rückfragen oder Einwürfen befassen muss.
  Mal sehen, was 2014 bringt.


P.S.
  Was im SH Forum diskutiert oder von sich gegeben wurde könnt ihr drei ja dort diskutieren.
  Sucht hier das passende Thema oder macht eins auf.
  Richtig so Thomas?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Der Newsletter funktioniert super!
> Erfüllt auch die angedachte Funktion.
> Ich werde halt darüber informiert (bei Abo) wenn es neue Infos auf der Webseite gibt.
> Werbe „lästig“ ist dieser bisher auch nicht, kenne ich auch anders, daher kann ich nicht mäkeln.
> ...



Bist Du für die Newsletter in DAFV verantwortlich???? Dein Posting könnten die auf jeden Fall dort veröffentlichen und die könnten sich vor Newsletter- Anmeldungen nicht mehr retten. Was dann eventuell 2 Geschäftsstellen rechtfertigen würde |supergri.

Thomas hat im übrigen nicht geschrieben, dass die dort uninteressante News veröffentlichen, sondern leidglich kritisiert das dort keine eigenen Themen veröffentlicht werden. Naja, wie auch- wenn man nix für uns Angler macht...


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, weil Dein Vorschlag lautet: Verein ==> LV ==> DAFV
> 
> Da wir in SH ja durch das Forum die ablehnende Haltung des LSFV kennen, hat sich das ja erledigt!
> 
> Selbst wenn das im Verein durchgehen sollte, wird der LSFV SH das sicherlich nicht umsetzen und die Vereinsvertreter werden brav umkehren und im Verein mitteilen, dass sie mit dem Vorschlag gescheitert sind. So sieht das Verbandsleben aus!



Das währ doch was für eure IG.
Viel Glück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thomas hat im übrigen nicht geschrieben, dass die dort uninteressante News veröffentlichen, sondern leidglich kritisiert das dort keine eigenen Themen veröffentlicht werden.


Du wirst aber nicht verlangen wollen, dass das die Claquere und Abnicker des VDSF/DAFV auch so sehen???

Gemeint war es so, das stimmt natürlich...


----------



## ha.jo (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ach nööö, nicht so billig und einfach!#d
  Habe lediglich auf Thomas seine Bemerkung zum Newsletter erklärend geantwortet.
  Da mangelte es extrem an Wissen!|uhoh:




> Naja, wie auch- wenn man nix für uns Angler macht...






> Wieder nichts, was die selber geleistet hätten, wo sie was für Angler oder Angeln gemacht hätten..




  Geht doch auch nicht!
  Dort sind doch nur Bewirtschafter und „Angelfischer“ die Ihr klar ablehnt!#c
  Für euch ist schon der Begriff „Angler - Angelfischer“ ein Grund zu zerteilen und auszuklammern.
  Thomas interveniert da ja deutlich intern und artikuliert es offen.
  Bin gespannt, wie eine angedachte IG diesen Spagat meistert!|rolleyes
  Muss ein DAFV jegliche Veröffentlichung einstellen bis eigene Themen stehen?
  Ging es im Thema um 2014 oder um Kritik an jeder Veröffentlichung?
  Im Moment klingt euer Geschreibsel eher albern.
  Sorry, ist aber so.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

2013 in 9 Monaten nix hingekriegt trotz fast 2 Millionen Kohle.

Für 2014 noch absolut nix Konkretes vorgelegt vom VDSF/DAFV.

Das sind die einfachen Fakten.

Die Veröffentlichungen zeigen und untermauern das nur.

Ist doch schön, wenn es genügend Leute gibt, die das Nichtstun des VDSF/DAFV nicht nur bezahlen wollen, sondern dafür gleich noch ne Beitragserhöhung einpreisen für 2014..

Da muss niemand Angst um Angeln oder Angeln in Deutschland haben..

Wird alles besser in 2014, ihr werdet sehen














oder so..............

PS:
Eindeutig klar gemacht in Schreiben der Präsidentin für 2014:
Keine Teilnahme an EM/WM
Kein einschreiten gegen Peta
Das ist das Einzige was bis dato konkret steht, was Angler und Angeln betrifft.


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



ha.jo schrieb:


> ...
> Muss ein DAFV jegliche Veröffentlichung einstellen bis eigene Themen stehen?
> ...



verlinken aufs AB wäre informativer. und billiger!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, weil Dein Vorschlag lautet: Verein ==> LV ==> DAFV
> 
> 
> Selbst wenn das im Verein durchgehen sollte, wird der LSFV SH das sicherlich nicht umsetzen und die Vereinsvertreter werden brav umkehren und im Verein mitteilen, dass sie mit dem Vorschlag gescheitert sind. So sieht das Verbandsleben aus!


 
Nur, damit ich das richtig verstehe, willst Du damit sagen, das durch Vereine gestellte Anträge an die LV-Versammlung, die dann auch noch mehrheitlich beführwortet wurden, durch den LV nicht umgesetzt werden?

Wenn ja, dann hätte ich da gerne Belege für.

Wen nein, sind das wieder nur leere Frasen, weil Du dich nicht mit Mehrheitsentscheidungen abfinden kannst. Dann bist Du allerdings auch in jedem Verein falsch aufgehoben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da hat Dorschgreifer schlicht absolut recht.

Selbst wenn die Delegierten der Vereine bei einer HV von ihrem LV-Präsidium  vollumfänglich informiert werden mit Folien etc., dass der BV nix geleistet hat, keine Kohle hat, die Beiträge erhöhen muss etc. wie beim LSFV-NDS (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276309) - und nicht nur wie in anderen Landesverbänden gar nicht, nur teilweise oder falsch informiert werden über die Fakten - stimmen die am Ende für das Bezahlen inkl. der Beitragserhöhung und Verbleib in einem BV.
Einem BV, der nichts macht, um den eben weiter bezahlen dürfen, damit man eben in einem BV ist - für was auch immer.

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend vollkommen richtig. *Die wollen das so!! *

Und auch folgerichtig, dass dann der BV sein Verhalten und sein Nichtstun nicht ändern muss, wenn er keinen Druck kriegt, sondern weiter das Geld für nix nachgeschmissen bekommt...

Kein Wunder, dass 2013 nichts gemacht wurde und für 2014 absolut nichts Konkretes vorliegt .........

Weil das die Delegierten und Funktionäre bei LV und beim BV so wollen und die organisierten Angelfischer das stumpf inkl. Erhöhung immer brav weiterhin dann eh bezahlen..

So wird 2014 logischerweise alles besser werden...............













oder so..............................


PS:
Eindeutig klar gemacht in Schreiben der Präsidentin für 2014 bis jetzt nur:
Keine Teilnahme an EM/WM
Kein einschreiten gegen Peta
Das ist das Einzige was bis dato konkret von der Präsidentin steht, was Angler und Angeln betrifft


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wen nein, sind das wieder nur leere Frasen, weil Du dich nicht mit Mehrheitsentscheidungen abfinden kannst. Dann bist Du allerdings auch in jedem Verein falsch aufgehoben.



Ich kann mich mit Mehrheitsentscheidungen abfinden- wenn man denn im Vorfeld alle Beteiligten ausreichend und mit entsprechendem zeitlichen Vorlauf informiert! Nur dann ist es eine demokratische Entscheidung. Naja, und wenn man nicht so lange abstimmt bis das Ergebnis passt...


Ach ja, und wie die Vereine zum LV stehen hat unser Vorstand ja meiner Meinung nach auf der letzten HV deutlich dargestellt. Alleine wegen der Versicherungen und der LV Gewässer lohnt sich die Mitgliedschaft- und der BV ist halt ein notwendiges Übel!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2013 in 9 Monaten nix hingekriegt trotz fast 2 Millionen Kohle.
> 
> Für 2014 noch absolut nix Konkretes vorgelegt vom VDSF/DAFV.
> 
> Das sind die einfachen Fakten.



Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen! Jeder träumt von einem Lottogewinn in Höhe von 1.000.000.- Euro und überlegt was man damit alles anfangen könnte. Ein Haus, ein neues Auto, Reisen... Die haben die doppelte Kohle für nix!

Wobei Reisen tun die Damen und Herren davon ja auch .


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ah ja, also keine Belge dafür, das etwas im LV nicht sauber abläuft, Danke, dachte ich mir.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wie die Vereine zum LV stehen hat unser Vorstand ja meiner Meinung nach auf der letzten HV deutlich dargestellt. Alleine wegen der Versicherungen und der LV Gewässer lohnt sich die Mitgliedschaft- und der BV ist halt ein notwendiges Übel!


 
Wie jetzt, du konntest deine Mitglieder nicht mit deinen Argumenten, fundiertem Wissen und klaren Fakten überzeugen?

Wolltest Du da nicht mal austreten??? War dann ja auch nur heiße Luft mit nichts...





> Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen! Jeder träumt von einem Lottogewinn in Höhe von 1.000.000.- Euro und überlegt was man damit alles anfangen könnte. Ein Haus, ein neues Auto, Reisen... Die haben die doppelte Kohle für nix!
> 
> Wobei Reisen tun die Damen und Herren davon ja auch


 
Neidisch?

Darfst dich gerne bewerben und von deinem Verein vorschlagen lassen, dann läuft das alles endlich besser...:m

Ich liebe Weltverbesserer, die noch nicht einmal gezeigt haben, dass sie es besser können.#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ah ja, also keine Belge dafür, das etwas im LV nicht sauber abläuft, Danke, dachte ich mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heiße Luft? Nein lieber Dorschgreifer, dafür sind andere zuständig!

Ich werde den Verein zum 31.12.2014 verlassen, es sei denn man lässt mich bereits früher raus. Die Anfrage an den Vorstand geht die Tage raus.

Belege dafür, dass Anfragen nicht bearbeitet werden habe ich per Mail auf dem Rechner. Du kannst gerne beim LSFV anfragen, ob ich diese veröffentlichen darf. Ansonsten ist mir das leider rechtlich nicht gestattet. Und da habe ich ja (leider)Erfahrungen sammeln müssen...

Ich verbessere die Welt jeden Tag, nur nicht im Bereich der Verbandslandschaft. Das ist auch nicht mein Ziel. Es gibt auch wichtigere Dinge im Leben als unser Hobby. Da lohnt sich das kämpfen nicht, solange die Abnicker an ihren Stühlen kleben. Und genau aus diesem Grund lohnt sich auch keine Initiative in irgendeinem Verein auf dieser Welt. Den Blödsinn, die dort verzapfen und auch noch mit Stolz geschwellter Brust auf einer HV verkünden, kann und will doch kein normaler Mensch mehr hören. Oder warum gibt es eine so geringe Resonanz auf HV bei Vereinen? Weil es sich nicht lohnt dort hinzugehen. 

Das beste Beispiel für die nicht Durchsetzbarkeit von Reformen ist doch Niedersachsen. Nicht einmal so engagierte und angesehene Personen wie Herr Klasing können/ konnten hier etwas ändern. 

Ihr Delegierten sitzt doch in Eurer ach so schönen heilen Verbandswelt und kümmert Euch nicht wirklich um die Belange von uns Anglern. Habt doch endlich mal einen Arsch in der Hose und kämpft für uns Angler und nicht für BUND & Co (so erweckte es in meinen Augen zumindest den Anstand). Denn auch durch Unterlassung stärkt man den Gegner!

Und um zum Thema zurückzukehren: Würdet ihr damit endlich anfangen, dann könnte man in diesem Thread auch endlich etwas sinnvollen zum Thema schreiben. So bleibt doch nur, dass die Kohle verpulvert wird und Casting geil ist...Schöne heile Verbandswelt!


----------



## Lazarus (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ihr Delegierten sitzt doch in Eurer ach so schönen heilen Verbandswelt und kümmert Euch nicht wirklich um die Belange *von uns Anglern*. Habt doch endlich mal einen Arsch in der Hose und kämpft* für uns Angler* und nicht für BUND & Co (so erweckte es in meinen Augen zumindest den Anstand). Denn auch durch Unterlassung stärkt man den Gegner!


Du hältst dich anscheinend für repräsentativ für 'die Angler'. Das bezweifle ich nun ganz stark! Schon deshalb, weil es 'den Angler' gar nicht gibt, dazu sind wir zu vielfältig aufgestellt und üben unser Hobby sehr unterschiedlich aus.
Damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur die Methoden, sondern auch die Einstellung zu C&R, Puffs, Naturschutz. Der Gelegenheitsangler hat andere Interessen wie der, der fast täglich ans Wasser geht. Es macht auch einen Unterschied, ob jemand exklusiv einen Forellenbach befischen kann oder mit zig anderen an einem Vereinsteich fischt.

Dass sich für dich kein Engagement in irgendeinem Verein lohnt, wie du sagst, könnte nun auch an dir liegen... Schließlich ist ein Verein erstmal eine Gruppe von Leuten mit ähnlichen Interessen. Wenn du da nicht reinpasst, muss das nicht zwangsläufig an den anderen liegen!

In einem Punkt gebe ich dir aber recht, nämlich dass sich die meisten Mitglieder nicht auf HVs und anderen Versammlungen blicken lassen. Würden sie kommen, könnten sie alles erreichen was sie wollen, sie bräuchten bloß Anträge stellen und selbst dafür stimmen. Da diese Mitglieder, die (fast) nie zu Versammlungen kommen, in sehr vielen Vereinen die absolute Mehrheit stellen, würden ihre Anträge auch durchgehen.
Aber: Die ganzen Nörgler wissen zwar alle, dass es Schei$$e ist, wie es ist. Wie es besser wäre, wissen sie dagegen nicht, oder sie sind darüber verschiedener Ansicht. Also, besser weiternörgeln, da ist man immerhin bei der Mehrheit dabei und kann sich gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen und auf 'die da oben' schimpfen.

Ich selbst bin übrigens kein Verbandsfunktionär. Bin zwar im Vorstand eines Vereins, aber ohne Funktion. Trotzdem habe ich schon das eine oder verändern können, ich musste allerdings beharrlich sein und meine Kollegen überzeugen. Nur so geht es, im kleinen Verein genauso wie oben beim Bundesverband.


----------



## Blauzahn (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vielen Dank Lazarus !

|good:


----------



## Tomasz (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@Lazerus, da steckt viel Wahres in Deinem Text#6. 
Ähnlich würde ich die Dinge auch einschätzen, wenn sie mich auch nicht glücklich machen. Leider!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Du hältst dich anscheinend für repräsentativ für 'die Angler'. Das bezweifle ich nun ganz stark! Schon deshalb, weil es 'den Angler' gar nicht gibt, dazu sind wir zu vielfältig aufgestellt und üben unser Hobby sehr unterschiedlich aus.
> Damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur die Methoden, sondern auch die Einstellung zu C&R, Puffs, Naturschutz. Der Gelegenheitsangler hat andere Interessen wie der, der fast täglich ans Wasser geht. Es macht auch einen Unterschied, ob jemand exklusiv einen Forellenbach befischen kann oder mit zig anderen an einem Vereinsteich fischt.



Und doch sind es alles - so wie ich auch - Angler. Und was hat der DAFV für die von Dir genannten Angler (also UNS Angler) in 2013 getan? Immerhin unterhält der DAFV einen Wasserkopf für sämtliche Arten der Angelei- doch von keinem ist in 2013 etwas sinnvolles auf den Weg gebracht oder auch nur Ziele formuliert worden. 

Vergessen sollte man nicht, dass der DAFV bei manchen Änderungen oder Entscheidungen auch nicht organisierte Angler vertritt. Denn die sind bei allen Entscheidungen zum Thema Angeln genauso betroffen- also wieder uns Angler betreffend. Allerdings wurden die nicht organisierten noch nie gefragt. Komisch, oder? D.h. irgendwelche selbsternannten Delegierten entscheiden für nicht organisierte mit. Mit welchem Recht?



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dass sich für dich kein Engagement in irgendeinem Verein lohnt, wie du sagst, könnte nun auch an dir liegen... Schließlich ist ein Verein erstmal eine Gruppe von Leuten mit ähnlichen Interessen. Wenn du da nicht reinpasst, muss das nicht zwangsläufig an den anderen liegen!.



Da gebe ich Dir recht! Insbesondere wenn man wie ich nicht abnickt, sondern kritisch hinterfragt.



Lazarus schrieb:


> In einem Punkt gebe ich dir aber recht, nämlich dass sich die meisten Mitglieder nicht auf HVs und anderen Versammlungen blicken lassen. Würden sie kommen, könnten sie alles erreichen was sie wollen, sie bräuchten bloß Anträge stellen und selbst dafür stimmen. Da diese Mitglieder, die (fast) nie zu Versammlungen kommen, in sehr vielen Vereinen die absolute Mehrheit stellen, würden ihre Anträge auch durchgehen.
> Aber: Die ganzen Nörgler wissen zwar alle, dass es Schei$$e ist, wie es ist. Wie es besser wäre, wissen sie dagegen nicht, oder sie sind darüber verschiedener Ansicht. Also, besser weiternörgeln, da ist man immerhin bei der Mehrheit dabei und kann sich gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen und auf 'die da oben' schimpfen.



Tja, wenn das so wie in "meinem" Verein läuft verstehe ich, dass die Leute keine Lust mehr haben irgendetwas zu sagen! Da wird vom Vorstand alles abgeblockt! Viele sind zu dem leider nicht in der Lage Anträge zu formulieren oder gar vor einer Gruppe von Menschen vorzustellen- oder auch nur Kritik zu äußern. Diese Menschen haben häufig halt andere Qualitäten. Dann erreichst Du die Menschen nur auf der HV, kennst viele nicht persönlich (wir sind über 500 Mitglieder) und kannst nur innerhalb von "5 Minuten vor Ort" von Deinem Thema überzeugen und Stimmen gewinnen. Da muss man schon Motivationskünstler oder rhetorisch perfekt ausgebildet sein. Eine weitere Schwierigkeit sehe ich darin, dass viele Alte in den HV sitzen und eh alles neue blocken. Die wollen mit Ihrer "Bambusrute à la Saltkrokan" auf Regenbogenforellen und Satzkarpfen angeln. Da dieses Klientel häufig auch noch im Vorstand der Vereine sitzt ergänzen die sich doch perfekt. Und wie soll ein berufstätiger den Job "so nebenbei" zu aller Zufriedenheit ausführen? Also bleiben nur die "Alten"- und somit bleibt alles beim alten...

Im übrigen bin ich kein Nörgler, sondern äußere lediglich Kritik! Kritik an einem System, welches u.a. von mir mitfinanziert wird! Deshalb steht mir doch auch das Recht auf Kritik zu, oder? 

Nur weil ich in Gewässern in meiner Umgebung angeln möchte und ansonsten keine Möglichkeit habe, muss ich in einen Verein eintreten (was ich grundsätzlich akzeptiere, da ja nun einmal Gewässer bewirtschaftet werden müssen), werde aber Zwangszahler in einem LV und BV. Kritik wird da ja nicht geduldet (Majestätsbeleidigung) und schon gar nicht angenommen. Lernen und sich verbessern tut aber nur der, der Kritik annimmt.

Und somit habe ich auch die Schnauze voll von dem Murks.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Vergessen sollte man nicht, dass der DAFV bei manchen Änderungen oder Entscheidungen auch nicht organisierte Angler vertritt. Denn die sind bei allen Entscheidungen zum Thema Angeln genauso betroffen- also wieder uns Angler betreffend. Allerdings wurden die nicht organisierten noch nie gefragt. Komisch, oder? D.h. irgendwelche selbsternannten Delegierten entscheiden für nicht organisierte mit. Mit welchem Recht?





> Da muss man schon Motivationskünstler oder rhetorisch perfekt ausgebildet sein. Eine weitere Schwierigkeit sehe ich darin, dass viele Alte in den HV sitzen und eh alles neue blocken. [...] Also bleiben nur die "Alten"- und somit bleibt alles beim alten...





> Kritik wird da ja nicht geduldet (Majestätsbeleidigung) und schon gar nicht angenommen. Lernen und sich verbessern tut aber nur der, der Kritik annimmt.
> 
> Und somit habe ich auch die Schnauze voll von dem Murks.


100%ig meine Meinung.

Besonders die HV kann man sich auch sparen. Und selbst wenn ein perfekt ausgebildeter Motivationskünstler vorne steht, dann werden die Alten nur weiter am Bier nippen und hoffen das die HV bald vorbei ist. Wenn dann die Frage nach dem neuen kommt, oder ob alles so bleiben soll wie es ist...na ratet mal...

Und mit der Majestätsbeleidigung triffst du hier im Norden den Nagel auch absolut auf den Kopf. Völlig engstirnig und beratungsresistent. Und da sie in ihrem Forum die Nackenkrauler, welche sowieso keine Zusammenhänge raffen konzentriert versammelt haben und alle Nachfrager rausschmeissen, fühlen sie sich auch noch im Recht.

Die Juristischen Leistungen sind für die Angler auch nicht so doll. Wenn ich mir die NSG Problematik und Mefo Schonzeit usw. hier im Norden mal so anschaue. Aber im Prinzip bin ich froh, das solche Anwälte beim Verband gelandet sind. Sonst würde auf dem freien Markt wohl nur das Abmahnbusiness übrigbleiben.


----------



## Koalabaer (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Du hältst dich anscheinend für repräsentativ für 'die Angler'. Das bezweifle ich nun ganz stark! Schon deshalb, weil es 'den Angler' gar nicht gibt, dazu sind wir zu vielfältig aufgestellt und üben unser Hobby sehr unterschiedlich aus.
> Damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur die Methoden, sondern auch die Einstellung zu C&R, Puffs, Naturschutz. Der Gelegenheitsangler hat andere Interessen wie der, der fast täglich ans Wasser geht. Es macht auch einen Unterschied, ob jemand exklusiv einen Forellenbach befischen kann oder mit zig anderen an einem Vereinsteich fischt.
> 
> Dass sich für dich kein Engagement in irgendeinem Verein lohnt, wie du sagst, könnte nun auch an dir liegen... Schließlich ist ein Verein erstmal eine Gruppe von Leuten mit ähnlichen Interessen. Wenn du da nicht reinpasst, muss das nicht zwangsläufig an den anderen liegen!
> ...



Selbst wenn jemand eine komplett andere Vorstellung vom Bundesverband hat... steht und fällt es mit genau dieser Argumentation!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Heiße Luft? Nein lieber Dorschgreifer, dafür sind andere zuständig!





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich werde den Verein zum 31.12.2014 verlassen, es sei denn man lässt mich bereits früher raus. Die Anfrage an den Vorstand geht die Tage raus.


 
Aha, 23.12.2012 (11:47)

Ich glaube ich habe da ein *Déjà-vu:m*




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Kündigung zum 31.12.2013 ausgesprochen, deshalb darf ich die kommende Hauptversammlung (Januar oder Februar 2013) noch "liebend gerne" mitmachen.


 
Das ist definitiv bei Dir alles heiße Luft, dir kann und darf man doch kein Wort mehr glauben. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung Du redest und schreibst, aber ansonsten ist da nichts, die Taten vermisse ich.

Und ich glaube fast, das Du das mit der Kündigung nächstes Jahr kurz vor Weihnachten wieder schreibst. Du solltest eventuell mal eure Satzung lesen, da steht etwas von Kündigungsfristen (3 Monate vor Jahresende), nicht, dass es nächstes Jahr wieder schief geht. Wer nicht einmal die simpelsten Formalien drauf hat und nicht zu dem steht, was er schreibt..., naja...

Naja, vielleicht bringst Du die IG ja vorran, diesmal aber mit Taten und nicht nur mit Worten, wäre mal was neues. 


Zum Thema:

Was der DAFV nächstes jahr macht oder auch nicht, da bin selbst ich gespannt, aber auch gleichzeitig völlig entspannt.

Und das, was Lazarus schreibt stimmt so auch.



> Vergessen sollte man nicht, dass der DAFV bei manchen Änderungen oder Entscheidungen auch nicht organisierte Angler vertritt. Denn die sind bei allen Entscheidungen zum Thema Angeln genauso betroffen- also wieder uns Angler betreffend. Allerdings wurden die nicht organisierten noch nie gefragt. Komisch, oder? D.h. irgendwelche selbsternannten Delegierten entscheiden für nicht organisierte mit. Mit welchem Recht?


 
Ja, aber so sind nun einmal die Gesetze, die Masse entscheidet, Einzelne Personen, die eventuell gegen den Strom schwimmen wollen gehen da unter. Jeder hat die Möglichkeit sich zu organisieren, egal wie und Gesetzesänderungsinitiativen einzuleiten, auch in Bezug auf die Angellei, solange das keiner tut, kann man getrost davon ausgehen, dass alles so in Ordnung ist, wie es ist und die Masse so will.



> Besonders die HV kann man sich auch sparen.


 
Das kann man leider nicht, die sind vorgeschrieben, sobald man ein eingetragener Verein ist. 

Wenn man natürlich ein Grundsatzproblem mit Gesetzen und Verordnungen hat, dann kann ich da auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, aber so sind nun einmal die Gesetze, die Masse entscheidet, Einzelne Personen, die eventuell gegen den Strom schwimmen wollen gehen da unter. Jeder hat die Möglichkeit sich zu organisieren, egal wie und Gesetzesänderungsinitiativen einzuleiten, auch in Bezug auf die Angellei, solange das keiner tut, kann man getrost davon ausgehen, dass alles so in Ordnung ist, wie es ist und die Masse so will.



Die Masse? 600.000 organisierte von 4.000.000 sind nicht die Masse! Also entscheiden 15% der Angler über den Rest? Aha...immer der Demokratie folgen #d. Oder erklären diese mathematischen Kenntnisse die finanzielle Situation im DAFV?




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das kann man leider nicht, die sind vorgeschrieben, sobald man ein eingetragener Verein ist.




Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sich der Verein die HV schenken kann, sondern nur die Mitglieder. Denn die sind - zumindest entsteht der Eindruck in meinem Verein - dem Vorstand völlig egal. Der Vorstand ist in meinen Augen an Selbstherrlichkeit nicht zu überbieten. Die sitzen da vorne auf ihren Stühlen wie der Herrgott persönlich! Einmal im Jahr einen Schlips um den Hals (zu Jeans und Sneakers, echt schick...) und benehmen sich wie die Könige. Alleine durch das Auftreten von gewissen Herren in meinem Verein kann ich auf nichts Gutes für die kommenden Jahre hoffen!



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich ein Grundsatzproblem mit Gesetzen und Verordnungen hat, dann kann ich da auch nicht helfen.[...]



Ich wollte schon als kleiner Junge ein Outlaw sein...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Masse? 600.000 organisierte von 4.000.000 sind nicht die Masse! Also entscheiden 15% der Angler über den Rest?



Was genau entscheiden die eigentlich?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was genau entscheiden die eigentlich?


 
 Da hast Du recht...|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

 Nix! 

 Auch wenn Du die Frage vermutlich anders meinst....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht...|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Nix!
> 
> ...




Wobei du mir das Andersgemeinte auch nicht erklären kannst...


----------



## Tomasz (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...eröffne ich hier den Thread, in dem wir über die Vorhaben des Bundesverbandes der naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafter, den (VDSF)DAFV, 2014 berichten werden...



Passt zwar nicht nach 2014 aber da der Thread ja jetzt eh schon über 9 Seiten OT ist, kann man ja diesen aktuellen Artikel des DAVF aus 2013 ruhig noch mit rein nehmen. Es geht um das Thema Thema „Wasserkraftwerke in Natura 2000 Gebieten“ (Schutzgebiete nach FFH- und Vogelschutzrichtlinie) zu dem sich die Präsidentin und einer Ihrer Geschäftsführer in Brüssel mit Vertretern der EU getroffen haben.

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mission-begruesst-engagement-von-dafv-und-eaa

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

oh, ein inhaltlicher Beitrag#6 zur Arbeit des DAFV
Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wobei du mir das Andersgemeinte auch nicht erklären kannst...



Ach Du Hagelvoller, was soll ich Dir erklären? Wir können uns jetzt gerne an einzelnen Worten die in diesem Forum genutzt werden und hochziehen. Ist mir eigentlich zu dämlich, aber für Dich werde ich dann mein Posting gerne ausführlich noch einmal erklären...

Im übrigen - da das ja auch aus einem meiner Beiträge zitiert und kritisiert wurde - schreibt der DAFV auf seiner Homepage, dass er der Interessenvertreter der deutschen Anglerschaft ist. Nicht der Stipper, Karpfenangler etc. Unterschieden wird dort nur zwischen Angelfsichern und Castern. Somit finde ich meine Bezeichnung - *uns* Angler -schon passend. Denn ich bleibe dabei- der DAFV ist in meinen Augen ein Naturschutzverband und die Angler sind nur das zahlende Vieh. Sieht man ja deutlich auf der Homepage des DAFV . Deshalb wiederhole ich mich gerne: die sollen endlich etwas für *uns* Angler tun (Angelfischer haben ja eventuell andere Vorstellungen von dem Hobby, da darfst Du dann gerne unterscheiden Lazarus. Und ich möchte jetzt nicht wieder "unterschiede von regionaler Aussprache" hören. Die reden vom einheitlichen Angelverband- dann sollte man auch die im Sprachgebrauch bundesweit am häufigsten verwendete Bezeichnung wählen!))!

Zum Thema Entscheidungen: Auch dieses kann man auf der Homepage des DAFV nachlesen, zum Beispiel in der "Weihnachtsansprache" der Präsidentin. Dort steht u.a. dass sich der DAFV an die Koalitionsarbeitsgruppen von CDU/CSU und SPD gewandt hat und ihnen die Anliegen des DAFV mitgeteilt hat. Da man ja seit der Fusion mit einer Stimme in der Politik auf Bundes- und Europaebene sprechen möchte und sicherlich als Ziel auch etwas bewegen möchte - also Einfluss nehmen - trifft man Entscheidungen. Nämlich in welche Richtungen unser Hobby in Zukunft gehen soll. Naja, und da hoffe ich zur Zeit, dass denen nicht wirklich zugehört wird...

Jetzt können wir uns noch kleinkariert um die Worte "Einfluss" und "Entscheidung" streiten...

 Zur Arbeit des DAFV in 2014 möchte ich auch noch etwas loswerden. Ich glaube wir haben nicht viel für Angler zu erwarten.

 Auf der Homepage sind unter "Themen" weiterhin nur

*- Verschmelzung*
*- Natur- und Umweltschutz*
*- Forschung und Wissenschaft*
*- Castingsport*

 aufgeführt. Angeln? Fehlanzeige...Also was soll in 2014 groß kommen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach Du Hagelvoller, was soll ich Dir erklären? Wir können uns jetzt gerne an einzelnen Worten die in diesem Forum genutzt werden und hochziehen. Ist mir eigentlich zu dämlich, aber für Dich werde ich dann mein Posting gerne ausführlich noch einmal erklären...
> 
> Im übrigen - da das ja auch aus einem meiner Beiträge zitiert und kritisiert wurde - schreibt der DAFV auf seiner Homepage, dass er der Interessenvertreter der deutschen Anglerschaft ist. Nicht der Stipper, Karpfenangler etc. Unterschieden wird dort nur zwischen Angelfsichern und Castern. Somit finde ich meine Bezeichnung - *uns* Angler -schon passend. Denn ich bleibe dabei- der DAFV ist in meinen Augen ein Naturschutzverband und die Angler sind nur das zahlende Vieh. Sieht man ja deutlich auf der Homepage des DAFV . Deshalb wiederhole ich mich gerne: die sollen endlich etwas für *uns* Angler tun (Angelfischer haben ja eventuell andere Vorstellungen von dem Hobby, da darfst Du dann gerne unterscheiden Lazarus. Und ich möchte jetzt nicht wieder "unterschiede von regionaler Aussprache" hören. Die reden vom einheitlichen Angelverband- dann sollte man auch die im Sprachgebrauch bundesweit am häufigsten verwendete Bezeichnung wählen!))!
> 
> ...




Du redest und redest und redest bzw. schreibst.

Meine Frage war, was konkret haben diese 15% der Organisierten über die Köpfe der anderen 85% hinweg eigentlich entschieden?

Weißt du, es juckt einen förmlich in den Fingern, mal zu gucken, inwieweit Leute wie du, die ja hier demnächst auch mit einer Interessengemeinschaft für alle Angler öffentlich durchstarten werden und seit mittlerweile Jahren nichts weiter tun, als in einem Trööt nach dem Anderen die immer wieder gleichen, hundertfach durchgekauten Phrasen zu repetieren, in der Lage sind, auf kritische Nachfragen hin ihre Thesen kurz mit ein-zwei konkreten Fakten zu untermauern, anstatt sofort wieder den vorgegebenen Standardsermon herzubeten.
Aus eurer völlig festgefahrenen, argumentativen Tretmühle heraus wirkt ihr mittlerweile völlig manisch auf fast jeden Außenstehenden, egal ob er abnickt oder einfach nur stumpf geradeaus glotzt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Habe ich geschrieben,  dass ich mit einer Ig durchstarten will? Maximall Unterstützung habe ich angeboten. ....und lieber Phrasen als abnicken!


----------



## ha.jo (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@Fisherbandit1000

Die Frage steht immer noch!



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Meine Frage war, was konkret haben diese 15% der Organisierten über die Köpfe der anderen 85% hinweg eigentlich entschieden?


----------



## Lazarus (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich schließe mich ha.jo's Wunsch nach Erklärung an. Fisherbandit, du schreibst doch sonst auch viel und ausdauernd, da kannst du doch sicher sagen, was du konkret meinst.
Vielleicht sind deine Wünsche ja Mehrheitsfähig?

Zum Threadtitel, da steht vdsf/dafv 2014
Soweit ich weiß, gibts im Jahr 2014 keinen VDSF mehr!? Thomas könnte den Titel ändern, der VDSF wird im kommenden Jahr sicher nichts mehr tun...

Danke übrigens Tomasz für den Link. Genau solche Einflussnahme erwarte ich von einem Bundesverband. Das ist mir die paar Euro im Jahr allemal wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der VDSF existiert nun mal als DAFV weiter, während der DAV nach dem Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF erloschen ist.

Was genauso auch für Beschlüsse des VDSF gilt:
Die bisherigen des VDSF gelten weiter, die vom DAV sind für die Tonne.

Hat ja Frau Dr. in ihrer Antwort klar gemacht, an den Präsi des LAV-SH..

Also werde ich, damit diese Tatsachen nicht vergessen werden, das immer so weiter schreiben, wie es den faktischen Realitäten und auch den Mehrheiten im Verband entspricht:
VDSF/DAFV...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nur, damit man das eigentliche Thema wieder mal in den Blick holt, hier das Eingangsposting:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem die HV 2013 vorüber ist, und der Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, der nichtangelnden, abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, das Vertrauen für ihre tolle Arbeit ausgesprochen wurde, eröffne ich hier den Thread, in dem wir über die Vorhaben des Bundesverbandes der naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafter, den (VDSF)DAFV, 2014 berichten werden.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung nochmal die Leistungen 2013 der Präsidentin und ihres überalterten, VDSF-lastigen Präsidiums:
> 
> ...


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werde solange weiter auf diese Tatsache hinweisen, solange Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan weiter die Öffentlichkeit auf ihrer Seite (http://www.happach-kasan.de/) belügt, indem sie sich weiter Mitglied des deutschen Bundestages nennt und weiter im Impressum die Adresse ihres ehemaligen Bundestagsbüros hat.



ist geändert. #6
War diese Angabe bis zur Vereidigung der neuen Regierung eigentlich gelogen. #c


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ja, ab Konstituierung neuer Bundestag sind die nicht mehr gewählten raus..
Hab ich bei der Bundestagsverwaltung nachgefragt..
Womit wir wieder im Offtopic wären....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Habe ich geschrieben, dass ich mit einer Ig durchstarten will? Maximall Unterstützung habe ich angeboten. ....und lieber Phrasen als abnicken!




Siehste, genau so heiße Luft, wie mit den Austrittsankündigungen aus deinem Verein, ich hoffe, deine Kündigung ist dieses Mal zumindest schon raus...

Nur Reden und Schreiben und Taten bleiben vermisst. Wie willst Du die IG denn Unterstützen und dass auch schon mit der Einschränkung "Maximal" und nur angeboten... Tu doch endlich mal was für die Angler und das Angeln und lass nicht nur Wasser verdampfen.

Jetzt haben Dir schon 3 Leute Fragen gestellt, Du ignorierst die aber...

Kann es sein, dass Du keinen Deut besser bist, als das was Du kritisierst.


----------



## volkerm (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Erfolgbringend kann eine solche IG nur werden, wenn die Mehrheit das befürwortet. Da liegt der Hase im Stacheldraht- zumindest in Deutschland. Traditionell gehen Bürger anderer Länder eher mal streiken, wenn was stinkt. Der deutsche Michel kotzt sich am Stammtisch aus; geht aber Montagmorgen wieder pünktlich an die Maloche. Der Franzose streikt, und bleibt daheim. Nur ein Beispiel. Ich stehe jeder IG positiv gegenüber, die sich für meine anglerischen Interessen einsetzt. Bisher habe ich nur Einschränkungen erlebt- abgenickt von Leuten, denen ich zwangsweise auch noch Geld bezahlt habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und immer wieder fangen die gleichen Leute mit dem immer wieder gleichen Ablenkungs-Offtopic an - hier geht's nicht um eure persönlichen Differenzen oder um eine IG, hier gehts um den VDSF/DAFV 2013/14.....

Bezeichnend.............

Guckt lieber hier, wie die Präsidentin rumeiert und gerade einmal ein LV-Präsi davon die Schnauze voll hat und der Rest wie üblich schweigt und abnickt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668

Ich hoffe, um hier wieder zum Thema zu kommen, dass der VSFDAFV baldmöglichst klarmacht, dass sie die Beiträge mindestens verdoppeln müssen, um für ihre Mitglieder (die organisierten, naturschützenden Bewirtschafterlandesverbände) irgendwo, irgendiwe für was auch immer "vertreten" zu können.....

Es wird alles besser werden 2014.........................




















oder so.....................


----------



## volkerm (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Meinst Du jetzt mich, Thomas?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer wieder fangen die gleichen Leute mit dem immer wieder gleichen Ablenkungs-Offtopic an - hier geht's nicht um eure persönlichen Differenzen oder um eine IG, hier gehts um den VDSF/DAFV 2013/14.....
> 
> Bezeichnend.............
> 
> ...



Meinst du, ich sollte meine Frage zum Thema an Fisherbandit dort noch einmal stellen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nun scheint ja die "Arbeit" los zu gehen in 2014...

Am 18.01. ist nun das Treffen der Referenten für Süßwasserfischen.

Zwar hat sich die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, das Präsidium und damit der Verband zu dieser Frage der Wertungsangeln, national oder international, nicht eindeutig geäußert, aber die Referenten treffen sich jetzt eben mal um die Fischen zu besprechen.

Am 08. 02. findet dann der erste Verbandsausschuss 2014 statt.

Eine Tagesordnung gibt es bis dato (3 Wochen vor Sitzung) zwar noch nicht...

Aber was macht das schon..........

Auch Monate nach der letzten Verbandsausschusssitzung und der Mitgliederversammlung legte Präsidium/Geschäftsstellen ja auch noch kein Protokoll zu diesen Sitzungen vor...

Entweder sieht man das alles eben als unwichtigen Debattier- und Feierclub, dass man weder Tagesordnungen noch Protokolle zeitnah vorlegt.

Oder der VDSF/DAFV ist so schwer damit beschäftigt, die organisierten Angelfischer zu beglücken, dass für solche Kleinigkeiten und Nebensächlichkeiten eben keine Zeit bleibt...

Da sich deswegen offiziell auch noch keiner der über 40 Landesverbandspräsis beschwert hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass denen das entweder genauso egal wie dem Bundesverband, oder dass sie mit beglücken organisierter Angelfischer genauso schwer beschäftigt sind wie der BV...


Es wird alles besser 2014















....oder so.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

PS:
Wenn wir was erfahren von den beiden Veranstaltungen, werden wir natürlich wie immer berichten..


----------



## Knispel (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Gerade auf die Ergebnisse des Treffens am 18.01. bin nicht nur ich sehr gespannt. Mal sehen ob die offiziell veröffentlicht werden oder man nur hier etwas davon mitbekommt ....


----------



## Elbangler_70 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Stipper Szene wird auch darauf brennen...


----------



## Sharpo (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Knispel schrieb:


> Gerade auf die Ergebnisse des Treffens am 18.01. bin nicht nur ich sehr gespannt. Mal sehen ob die offiziell veröffentlicht werden oder man nur hier etwas davon mitbekommt ....




Darauf und auf die Reaktion des restlichen DAFV Vorstandes bzw. der Hauptversammlung.
Ich glaube aber nicht wirklich an irgendwelche handfesten Ergebnisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich glaube auch nicht unbedingt an großartige "Ergebnisse" - wenn die überhaupt was zu Stande bringen...
Wie geschrieben:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun scheint ja die "Arbeit" los zu gehen in 2014...
> 
> Am 18.01. ist nun das Treffen der Referenten für Süßwasserfischen.
> 
> ...


werden die wahrscheinlich gerade dabei sein, organisierte Angelfischer zu "beglücken" und daher für richtige Arbeit und substantielle Ergebnisse eben keine Zeit haben..

Dennoch werden wir wieder versuchen, zu berichten. Sobald ich was mit kriege, kriegt ihr auch mit..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Gibt´s schon Info´s vom Treffen der Referenten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar

*Satzungswidriges Verhalten von Präsidium/Geschäftsführung/Sitzungsleitung.....​*
In der Satzung des VDSF/DAFV ist festgelegt, dass innerhalb von 8 Wochen die Protokolle  zu den Sitzungen versendet sein MÜSSEN.
http://www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf

Diese Frist ist seit dem Wochenende für Verbandsausschuss und Mitgliederversammlung  im November 2013 abgelaufen, ohne dass die Protokolle zugestellt wurden.

Damit handelte das Präsidium/Geschäftsführung/Sitzungsleitung klar satzungswidrig..

Die beherrschen nicht mal das einfachste Grundhandwerk für Funktionäre - es ist eine Schande...

Und nicht, dass wir in den letzten Wochen nicht schon zigfach darauf aufmerksam gemacht hätten, dass die Protokolle noch fehlen.....

Interessant wäre nun nur noch, ob einer der sonst auch immer alles abnickenden Landesverbände deswegen auch mal nachfragen wird, oder ob denen das auch alles eh schon wurscht ist.

In der Satzung steht auch, dass der Verbandsaussschuss "mit einer Frist von 4 Wochen unter schriftlicher Bekanntgabe der Tagesordnung" einzuberufen ist.

Der nächste VA soll am 08. Februar stattfinden - auch da ist die Frist von 4 Wochen abgelaufen.

Es gibt noch keine Einladung mit schriftlicher Tagesordnung wie verlangt.

Entweder sagen die jetzt die Verbandsausschusssitzung zu dem Termin ab.

Oder handeln auch da wieder klar satzungswidrig.............

Bei der immer wieder bewiesenen "Kompetenz" gehe ich persönlich eher von Zweiterem aus........

Und dass da scheinbar keine der Geschäftsstellen (ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr, wie viele Geschäftsführer und Beschäftigte da nun insgesamt rumturnen für weit über ne halbe Million Personalkosten) die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, oder sonst einen vom Präsidium auf solche wichtigen, satzungsmäßig festgeschriebenen Termine aufmerksam macht, lässt auch eigentlich nur 2 Schlüsse zu:

1.:
Sie sind genau so kompetent wie Präsidentin und Präsidium.


2.:
Es ist ihnen wurscht (was viel über das Verhältnis Funktionäre zu Angestellten sagen würde...)..............

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ironie an: Komisch, das ging beim ADAC schneller!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Aber man muss den armen Funktionären und der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, da ja auch Zeit lassen,....

Die müssen sich ja erst mal "finden und einarbeiten".....

Die Fusion wurde ja erst vor einem knappen Jahr beschlossen....

Da kann man doch nicht erwarten, dass da schon (vernünftig) gearbeitet wird, die Satzung beachtet, die Finanzen geregelt oder gar schon richtig Lobbyarbeit für die organisierten Angelfischer gemacht wird, die das alles bezahlen müssen...

Oder????


PS:
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, wurde aber genau das Problem nicht zugesandter Informationen und auch explizit der Protokolle bei Verbandsausschüssen thematisiert.

Da hiess es dann, man wolle die Protokolle innerhalb von 2 Wochen haben bzw. wurde gesagt, man wolle die innerhalb 2 Wochen verschicken..

Dass jetzt nach über 2 Monaten das scheinbar trotzdem keinen interessiert aus den LV und die den BV da wieder einfach weitermauscheln lassen, das finde ich fast erschreckender als die "Kompetenz" im BV....


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ironie an: Komisch, das ging beim ADAC schneller!



Tja, Peter,
Auto fahren alle, angeln tun nur wir. :m



Aber wenn jetzt selbst die sonst kritischen LV schweigen und sich das alles gefallen lassen, dann brauchen wir uns ja auch keine Sorge machen. Es ist ja alles demokratisch mehrheitlich so gewollt und wird akzeptiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Immerhin ist die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, so ehrlich, dass sie auf ihrer Seite nicht schreibt, sie würde sich für organisierte Angelfischer oder den VDSF/DAFV engagieren.

Siehe:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/mein-engagement.html

Für Waldbesitzer und Heimatbund schon.......

Denn wenn das Engagement wäre, dass man sich als Präsidentin nicht an  Satzungen hält, Versprechen (zuschicken innerhalb 2 Wochen) nicht einhält etc., dann vollends "Gute Nacht Deutschland"...........

Was natürlich gleichermaßen für die "engagierten" Landes/Sperzialverbände gilt, die das alles mit sich geschehen lassen...........


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin ist die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, so ehrlich, dass sie auf ihrer Seite nicht schreibt, sie würde sich für organisierte Angelfischer oder den VDSF/DAFV engagieren.
> 
> Siehe:
> http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/mein-engagement.html
> ...



Engagement ist auch nicht erkennbar, wird daher wohl auch nicht erwähnt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ja nun, die organisierten Angelfischer haben eben die Kompetenz und das Engagement bekommen, das sie mehrheitlich wollten, wählten und immer noch bezahlen...

Nur wir "Meckerköppe" und "Hetzer" sehen das einfach zu eng und wollen auch noch, dass die sich wenigstens an die eigene Satzung halten, wenn sie sonst schon nix auf die Reihe kriegen....

2014 wird alles besser.........







oder so.......................


----------



## smithie (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der nächste VA soll am 08. Februar stattfinden - auch da ist die Frist von 4 Wochen abgelaufen.
> 
> Es gibt noch keine Einladung mit schriftlicher Tagesordnung wie verlangt.


Du siehst das völlig falsch:
würden Beschlüsse in der VA gefasst, die vom Präsidium nicht gewünscht sind, sind die leider nicht wirksam, weil aus Versehen die Ladung nicht satzungsgemäß war.

Passen die Beschlüsse, kann man ja ganz locker drüber hinwegsehen, dass nicht satzungsgemäß geladen wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nach der neuen Satzung hat der VA praktisch eh nix mehr zu beschliessen, dient mehr oder weniger dem Präsidium nur als Stimmungsbild..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich denke man wollte höhere Beiträge diskutieren/beschließen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Meines Wissens den Termin zur dazu nötigen, ausserordentlichen HV..

Beitragserhöhung kann weder Präsidium noch VA beschliessen, das ist Sache der HV..

Da soll wohl Stimmung abgeklopft werden und ausgelotet, wie viel von der Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer die LV bereit sind, diesem BV noch in den Rachen zu schmeissen für seine bis jetzt (fast 1 Jahr nach Fusionsbeschluss) herausragende Arbeit..

Da es aber eh noch keine satzungsgemäße Einladung, geschweige denn eine Tagesordnung gibt, kann man auch nur raten, was die da bei ihrem Kaffeekränzchen machen..

und 2014 soll alles noch besser werden...............









.....oder so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sich deswegen offiziell auch noch keiner der über 40 Landesverbandspräsis beschwert hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass denen das entweder genauso egal wie dem Bundesverband, oder dass sie mit beglücken organisierter Angelfischer genauso schwer beschäftigt sind wie der BV...


Wenn unbestätigte Meldungen stimmen, muss sich nun doch einer oder mehrere LV wegen der satzungswidrigen Nichtzusendung der Protokolle und der satzungswidrigen Einberufung des Verbandsausschusses und Fehlen der Tagesordnung zum VA bei der Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach gemeldet haben und darauf aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nicht die LV werden das Geld aufbringen, letztendlich werden es die Mitglieder sein.

Ich hoffe es werden 10€ oder mehr. Dann bin auch auf die Erklärungsversuche meines LV´s gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Nicht die LV werden das Geld aufbringen, letztendlich werden es die Mitglieder sein.



Hab ich doch auch so geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da soll wohl Stimmung abgeklopft werden und ausgelotet, *wie viel von der Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer* die LV bereit sind, diesem BV noch in den Rachen zu schmeissen für seine bis jetzt (fast 1 Jahr nach Fusionsbeschluss) herausragende Arbeit..
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Unter anderem folgende Punkte hält das Präsidium nach seiner Sitzung am letzten Samstag für diskussionswürdig (bedeutet, zu den Themen ist noch nix klar, fast 1 Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion - was immer die bisher gemacht haben) und verschickte eine vorläufige Tagesordnung:


TOP 6.:
Verteilung der Aufgaben im geschäftsführenden Präsidium
(Kein Wunder, dass die nicht zum Arbeiten kommen, wenn keine Aufgaben richtig verteilt sind...)

TOP 7:
Beitragsentwicklung, Einnahmen, Ausgaben, Liquiditätsreserve, Beitragsanpassung
(noch kein Plan grundsätzlich, dass aber die Kohle nicht reicht (man erinnere sich, wir berichteten das schon lange, als  das von Verbandlern noch abgestritten wurde), aber dass es teurer wird, ist schon klar...)

TOP 8:
Geschäftsverteilung zwischen den Geschäftsstellen Offenbach und Berlin
(kein Wunder, dass da bisher nur Chaos produziert wurde. Immerhin, fast 1 Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion sehen sie ein, dass man da ran muss (was wir auch schon zigfach angemerkt hatten im Vorfeld...))

TOP 9:
DAFV - Leitlinie 
(immerhin nachdem die für Juni 2013 versprochen wurden (nachweislich Protokoll), soll jetzt endlich wohl mal drüber diskutiert werden - hätte man ja eh vor der (Kon)Fusion regeln müssen - nun geht's immerhin los, fast 1 Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion...))


TOP 10:
Teilnahme fischereiliche Veranstaltungen in der CIPS
(Da ist also nach wie vor nix geregelt sondern nach wie vor Diskussionsbedarf, egal was Referenten oder Sonstige immer gerne irgendwo, irgendwie schreiben und welche sich widersprechende Schreiben dazu die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zu dem Thema auf Nachfragen in der Welt verteilt....)

TOP 12:
Fortführung der AFZ Fischwaid
(wir berichteten ja, dass wegen der desaströsen Finanzen diese zukünftig von den LV abonniert werden sollte, um das weiter finanzieren zu können - scheinbar haben da nicht genug abonniert (warum auch, so ein nutzloses Blatt für Rollatorfahrer?))

TOP 14
Versicherungsschutz für DAFV-Mitglieder
(auch da haben sie wegen der inkompetenten Arbeit der beiden Altverbände finanzielle Probleme, das zu regeln..)..

Auf Anfrage wird euch sicher euer Landesverband die ganze Tagesordnung zukommen lassen, da ja alle ihre sie bezahlenden, organisierten Angelfischer immer vollumfänglich informieren ...








...oder so..........................


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nach nun über 2 Monaten kam nun auch das Protokoll der Verbandsausschusssitzung vom 21.11 2013 doch noch bei den LV an- früher mit Postkutsche wäre man vielleicht schneller gewesen als heute im "Neuland Internet/Mailverkehr"....

Oder lag es an der Überforderung/Überlastung/Überarbeitung des Präsidiums und/oder der Geschäftsführer, dass dieses Protokoll nicht zeitnah - wie versprochen - erstellt werden konnte??
Dr. Spahn (Geschäftsstelle Offenbach) und Herr Freudenberg (Geschäftsstelle Berlin) waren die Protokollführer.....

Nach erstem Überfliegen hat das viel von Beschwichtigung, verschleiern, Ausreden..  

Vieles zeigt trotzdem auf, dass im BV weder finanziell noch angelpolitisch noch zum Thema Veranstaltungen etc. eine klare Linie oder auch nur eine weitgehende Einigkeit herrschen würde, gerade auch in Verbindung mit vorher und nachher stattgefunden Sitzungen und Gesprächen und Briefen und Veröffentlichungen...

Muss ich noch im Einzelnen durchackern, um euch dann auszugsweise informieren zu können (man darf das ja leider nicht komplett veröffentlichen - vielleicht gibt ja euer jeweiliger Landesverband auf Anfrage gerne das Protokoll an euch raus, damit sich auch der organisierte Angelfischer ein Bild von der "Arbeit" des VA im BV machen kann....)..

Was das Protokoll wirklich wert ist, zeigt vielleicht die Eingangsbemerkung, dass der angekündigte Tonmitschnitt ausfallen würde, da sich im Nachhinein herausgestellt habe, dass die Tonanlage defekt gewesen wäre...........

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.................................................................


----------



## Elbangler_70 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bei 3 Geschäftsführern und 2 Geschäftsstellen wahrlich eine Leistung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das Protokoll kann man letztlich schlicht vergessen.
Nebelkerzenwerferei am Stück....

Zum Thema Finanzen stellte die Präsidentin fest, dass sie dem VA dazu nix sagen könne.

Man wäre ja erst 7 Monate im Amt und würde in dem Zusammenhang nicht zur Debatte stehen..

Für Rückfragen zu den Finanzen vor ihrer Zeit würden bei der HV ja hoffentlich die Herren Ripperger und Mohnert zur Verfügung stehen...

Die angesichts der Finanzen vorgeschlagene externe Revision (Vorschlag Sollbach) wurde mit dem Hinweis darauf zurückgewiesen, dass man da ja erst die Satzung ändern müsse...



> Anmerkung von mir persönlich:
> Wayne juckt da schon die Satzung?
> Weder die Versendung der Protokolle noch die Einladungen zum VA jetzt erfolgten satzungsgemäß - da ist das diesem Präsidium wurscht - wenns drum geht, finanzielle Unzulänglichkeiten aufzuklären und dazu ne extrene Revision angemahnt wird, da wird dann die Satzung wieder wichtig und das geht gar nicht....



Auf die Frage wer nach Rauswurf/Rücktritt von Bauersfeld die Finanzen übernehmen würde, hat die kompetente Nichtanglerin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, erklärt, sie habe sich selber - in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Präsidium und den Geschäftsstellen - der Sache angenommen...



> Anmerkung von mir persönlich:
> Dann wird sicher jetzt alles besser, der Begriff "brutalstmögliche Aufklärung" kommt ja aus der Politik - sie ist ja Politikern....



Zum Thema Genehmigung Haushalt 2014 wurde ausgeführt, dass die beiden Steuerberater am nächsten Tag bei der HV zur Verfügung stehen würden.

Herr Ripperger merkte an, dass ja Frau Dr. den Verband OHNE detaillierte Kenntnisse der Finanzen übernommen hätte - ihr da jetzt vorzuwerfen, der vorgelegte Haushaltsplan wäre  nicht schlüssig, daher in seinen Augen unfair.



> Anmerkung von mir persönlich:
> Ich halte es für unfair - gegenüber den zahlenden, organisierten Angelfischern - wenn man trotz x-facher Nachfrage schon vor der (Kon)Fusion und zig Belegen für die desaströse finanzielle Finanzen - ein Amt annimmt, dem man zumindest dann in dieser Hinsicht augenscheinlich nicht gewachsen ist, wenn man sich trotz der vielen Warnungen und Hinweise da nicht rechtzeitig drum kümmert.



Auf die Nachfrage wegen der CIPS-Veranstaltungen (unter Hinweis auf ihren Brief an Herrn Stockfleth), schrieb sie, dass alle Veranstaltungen 2014 wie geplant durchgeführt werden würden. Für danach müsse man ein "Konzept für den Umgang mit dem Thema erarbeiten"...



> Anmerkung von mir persönlich:
> Angesichts dessen, was man von der Präsidiumssitzung und der Tagesordnung für die am 08.02. stattfindende VA weiss, darf man getrost davon ausgehen, dass in dieser Hinsicht noch rein gar nix feststeht und das wieder nur einmal mehr fachliches und faktisches "Rumeiern" belegt .



Unterschrieben war dann das Ganze von Frau Dr., sowie den Herren Dr. Spahn und Freudenberg (Geschäftsstellen Offenbach und Berlin)..

Angesichts all dessen - und dessen was man von Teilnehmern der Sitzung hörte -  kann man es wohl zumindest als "helfend" für den VDSF/DAFV bezeichnen, dass es wegen der "technischen Ausfälle" keine Tonaufzeichnung der Sitzung gab.......

Ein Schelm, wie gesagt, wer Böses dabei denkt..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ein weiterer Beleg für tolle "Arbeit" des Bundesverbandes ist auch die Entwicklung der Zahl der Zahler in den Dachverbänden, bzw. im jetzt einzigen.

Zumal dann, wenn nach der Wende in beiden Dachverbänden noch ca. 1,1 Mio. Zahler organisiert waren, nach der (Kon)Fusion jetzt im VDSF/DAFV gerade noch ca. 640.000 (dass das für den Verband "rund 700.000 sind", erinnert dann schon etwas an "ADAC-Zahlenspiele".: http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv)

Auch da wird eine alte "VDSF-Tradition" nahtlos im VDSF/DAFV weitergeführt:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html

Durch "erfolgreiche Verbandsarbeit" hat man die Zahl der organisierten Zahler also "schon fast halbiert" (Zahlenspiele kann ich auch - reale Menschen werden das zudem kaum mehr als 450.000 sein wg. Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften in den Vereinen...)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf die Nachfrage wegen der CIPS-Veranstaltungen (unter Hinweis auf ihren Brief an Herrn Stockfleth), schrieb sie, dass alle Veranstaltungen 2014 wie geplant durchgeführt werden würden. Für danach müsse man ein "Konzept für den Umgang mit dem Thema erarbeiten"...



Ich kann mich daran erinnern, mal irgendwo von Frau Dr. gelesen zu haben, dass Spaß am Angeln/ Wettfischen kein vernünftiger Grund ist und mit dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht vereinbar ist. Ist noch kein Jahr her...

Das Ohnsorg Theater ist gegen den DAFV bierernst....

Ist das eigentlich nur eine "Bedarfs"- Satzung mit einer "Kann" Regelung? Naja... es wird nicht langweilig!


----------



## Sharpo (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Teilnahme von Vereinsmitglieder an Wettfischen führt nicht automatisch zum Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Die Kollegen Wettangler des DAFV dürfen daran teilnehmen.

Wie die Teilnahme intern verbucht wird, ist ein anderes Thema. Aber sicherlich wird in den Büchern des DAFV nicht "Ausgaben für Wettfischen" in "Südafrika" stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nicht aufgeführte Konten oder Buchungen zum "verschleiern" von Tatsachen führen aber auf jeden Fall zum Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit, das ist mal eindeutig klar.

Aber darum geht's ja hier nicht.

Dieses Protokoll zeigt ja nur wieder auf (auch an dem Beispiel Veranstaltungen ); dass diese Truppe schlicht keine Plan vor gar nix hat, keine einheitliche Richtung, keine einheitliche Politik, keine einheitliche Darstellung von Punkten nach aussen..

Und mit dieser Uneinheitlichkeit propagieren sie das "einig Anglerland"...

Obwohl mit jedem Schreiben, mit jedem Protokoll, mit allem, was die tun und treiben, klarer wird, dass die letztlich dem Angeln allgemein und den Anglern sicher mehr schaden als nützen werden..


----------



## Sharpo (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht aufgeführte Konten oder Buchungen zum "verschleiern" von Tatsachen führen aber auf jeden Fall zum Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit, das ist mal eindeutig klar.



Geb dem Kind einen anderen Namen.
Wird man das Beweisen können?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

In Finanzdingen ist Beweislastumkehr - wenn das Finanzamt den Verdacht hätte, müsste der Verband beweisen, dass  es anders wäre..

Weiss ich doch nicht, was die vom zuständigen FA wissen oder nicht...

Ist ja aber hier auch nicht das Problem, kriegen wir diesbezüglich was mit, werden wir informieren..


----------



## Honeyball (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Kann es eigentlich einem Verein/Verband die Gemeinnützigkeit kosten, wenn mit dessen Geldern übergeordnete Verbände bezahlt werden, denen wegen irgendwelcher Verstöße die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt wurde?

Könnte das ganze Wettfischgedönse rund um den DAFV dann auch auf die brav zahlenden LV Auswirkungen haben und im nächsten Schritt sogar auf deren angehörende Vereine?

Wenn ja: Oweia!!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Auch wenn Politiker von ihren Genen her grundsätzlich an ihren Stühlen kleben- im Fall von Frau Dr. setze ich eine Kiste Pils, dass die am 31.12.2014 nicht mehr im Amt ist! Das gilt aber natürlich auch, wenn es den Verband nicht mehr geben sollte ;-)


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich einem Verein/Verband die Gemeinnützigkeit kosten, wenn mit dessen Geldern übergeordnete Verbände bezahlt werden, denen wegen irgendwelcher Verstöße die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt wurde?
> 
> Könnte das ganze Wettfischgedönse rund um den DAFV dann auch auf die brav zahlenden LV Auswirkungen haben und im nächsten Schritt sogar auf deren angehörende Vereine?
> 
> Wenn ja: Oweia!!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


 
Berechtigte Frage! In meinen nicht juristisch geschulten Augen : BV toleriert bzw. führt Wettfischen durch. LV tolerieren diese, also förndern sie die. Vereine tolerieren die Toleranz also fördern sie letztendlich diese Fischen |uhoh:|uhoh:
Gemeinnützigkeit könnte bis auf die unterste Ebene futsch sein ....:c
Ach sorry ich vergaß, sind ja Hegefischen. Ich habe letztens auch irgentwo die Begriffe "internationale Hegefischen" und "CIPS-Hegefischen" gelesen: Noch nie gehört, muss wohl neu sein ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Grundsätzlich haftet in einem Verein (Verband) der Vorstand. Dieses ist im BGB §31a geregelt. Bei einem Verein kann man diese Haftung durch Ressortverteilung für die Vorstände noch einmal durch die Satzung deutlich eingrenzen.

Ein *Mitglied* kann nur haftbar gemacht werden, wenn dieses Mitglied vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig einen Schaden verursacht (z.B. im stark alkoholisierten Zustand das Vereinsheim anzündet...). Hier gibt es jedoch im BGB keine genaue Regelung, so dass hierzu in der Regel Gerichte angerufen werden und im Einzelfall entscheiden.

Naja, und wenn man Wirtschaftsbereiche noch einmal aus der Haftung ausschließen möchte, weil man z.B. das Risiko nicht verantworten will, kann man diese in eine GmbH ausgliedern. Schon setzt man einen anderen Geschäftsführer ein und geht (fast) jedem Risiko aus dem Weg.



Ich sehe hier bezüglich der Gemeinnützigkeit kein Risiko für die Mitglieder!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ach Leute, es geht hier im Thread nicht um Gemeinnützigkeit - zudem ist das schon x-mal durch.

Die Gemeinnützigkeit ist ein vom Finanzamt genehmigte Steuererleichterung  (Körperschaftssteuer etc.) und hat nix mit Haftung, Strafbarkeit und sonstiger Juristerei etc. zu tun, und kann genauso vom zuständigen FA wieder abgenommen werden, wenn nach dessen Dafürhalten die Gründe nicht mehr gegeben sind.

Hier im Thread geht's aber:
Siehe Eingangsposting........


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Protokoll kann man letztlich schlicht vergessen.
> Nebelkerzenwerferei am Stück....
> 
> Zum Thema Finanzen stellte die Präsidentin fest, dass sie dem VA dazu nix sagen könne.
> ...



Immerhin Einzelne aus den Landes- und Spezialverbänden finden sowohl das Protokoll wie auch die bisherige Arbeitsweise des VDSF/DAFV hinterfragungswürdig.

Sven Brux, 1. Vorsitzender vom "Verband Deutscher Karpfenangel Clubs e.V.". meint in einer Mail an den VDSF/DAFV sowie alle LV-Präsis, dass zumindest Äußerungen von ihm nicht vollständig im Protokoll wiedergegeben wurden bzw. nur die inhaltlich unwichtigeren.

Er geht speziell auch auf das Nachtangelverbot und das Verhalten von Verbänden und Funktionären in B-W ein, auf die Diskrepanz zwischen der Zahl der am Angeln Interessierten und der organisierten Angelfischer..

Leider hat ja auch der VDKAC - warum auch immer - der (Kon)Fusion zugestimmt..

Aber immerhin scheint der Anfang eines (Um)Denkens zu beginnen...

Gut finde ich auch den Hinweis in der Mail, dass man sich als Verbandler aber fragen sollte, WARUM dies so ist. Wenn man sich bundesweit umhöre, Leserbriefe in Fachzeitschriften sowie zahllose Diskussionen in Foren, Blogs u.ä. verfolgt, würde man man immer wieder auf eines stoßen: 
Es wären oft "die Anglerfunktionäre" selbst, die den Anglern an der Basis das Leben schwer machen..

Kann ich nur sagen:
Gut erkannt...

Auch die folgende Äußerung (wie immer sinngemäß zitiert) kann ich persönlich nur unterschreiben:
Man sollen die Finanzprobleme spätestens jetzt zum Anlass nehmen, die bisherige Arbeit der 
(Landes-)Verbände selbstkritisch zu beleuchten und im Hinblick auf künftiges Handeln hinterfragen. 
Die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein (und in der Folge mittelbar in einem Landesverband/Bundesverband) müsse attraktiver gemacht werden.

Ob und in wie weit die Mail von Sven Brux eine Rolle spielen wird auf der satzungswidrig einberufenen Verbandsausschusssitzung jetzt am Samstag (08.02. 2014), für die ja trotz der Vielzahl der Themen wieder nur ein paar Stunden angesetzt sind, wird sich dann zeigen.

Wenn auf dieser Sitzung aber nicht endgültig die Weichen gestellt werden, bei all den Problemen um Finanzen, Gemeinnützigkeit, fehlender Struktur (Verteilung der Aufgaben im Präsidium, Verteilung der Aufgaben in den Geschäftsstellen, Geschäftsordnung, angelpolitische Leitlinien etc., etc., etc....) endlich auch mal konstruktiv vorwärts zu kommen, prophezeie ich, dass neben dem hier tätig gewordenen Sven Brux dann auch einige weitere Präsis sich diese Inkompetenz und Untätigkeit nicht länger gefallen lassen werden..

Wie sich das äußern wird, in Neuorientierung oder Zerfall/Zerschlagung, wird sich dann zeigen.

Dass man nach dieser (Kon)Fusion weiter von jeder Einheit, Einigkeit oder gar einem "einig Anglerland" entfernt ist als je zuvor, das kann man aber getrost konstatieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2014)

Und das Trauerspiel geht weiter..

Von Dr. Spahn (Geschäftsstelle Offenbach) kam eine weitere "Bettelmail"  an die LV in Bezug auf die Fortführung der AFZ Fischwaid, laut Satzung der Verbandszeitschrift des VDSF/DAFV, 
(*nicht Verbandsonlinemagazin*).

Das Geld würde ja nicht reichen, um die - LAUT SATZUNG VERBANDSZEITSCHRIFT - so weiterzuführen.

Man erinnere sich sicher daran, dass im vergangenen Herbst eine Anfrage zum Finanzierungskonzept unserer Verbandszeitschrift „AFZ Fischwaid“ an die Mitgliedsverbände gestellt worden wäre. 
Leider hätten darauf nur 9 Verbände geantwortet, nur 6 davon verbindlich. 
Nach dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge wäre das damit die Zusage zur Finanzierung von nur rund 1500 Abonnements. 
Um die Fischwaid wie gehabt in gedruckter Form zu erhalten bräuchte man von den Landesverbänden allerdings eine Zusage zur Finanzierung von rund 5000 Abonnements. 

*Jetzt am 03.02. geht also so ne Bettelmail raus, mit der Bitte um Rückmeldung bis zum 06., bei VA-Sitzung am 08....*

1. Ob der jeweilige LV dazu bereit wäre, die Fischwaid für ihre Mitgliedsverbände bzw. -vereine künftig gegen einen finanziellen Beitrag im Abonnement zu bestellen ?

2. Falls man diese Frage 1. Bejahe, würden man:


sechs Ausgaben im Jahr zu einem Preis von 4,80 Euro. inkl. Postzustellung pro Abonnement beziehen

oder

vier Ausgaben im Jahr zu einem Preis von 2,60 Euro. inkl. Postzustellung pro Abonnement beziehen? 

3 Wie viele Hefte würden man pro LV abonnieren?


4 Abschließend würde es noch interessieren ob man die Möglichkeit sehe, dass die Fischwaid direkt über den Landesverband an die Mitgliedsvereine verteilt wird? Damit ließen sich die nicht unerheblichen Portokosten senken.  


Natürlich würde es nicht leicht fallen, für eine Leistung die bisher im Mitgliedsbeitrag (ehem. VDSF) erhalten war, nun einen finanziellen Beitrag zu erbringen. 
Aber in diesem Fall drehe es sich um eine Existenzfrage für eine traditionsreiche Fachzeitschrift, die im Jahre 1876 gegründet wurde, in der viel steht, was man anderswo nicht findet _(und wohl auch niemand wirklich braucht, Anmerkung von mir..)_ und deren Bedeutung und publizistische Stellung als gedrucktes Medium sicher eine andere ist als die eines reinen Onlinemagazins.


*Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Geschäftsstelle diese Bettelmail mit dem Präsidium abgesprochen hatte..*

Sie sollten ja inzwischen etwas sensibler sein, was satzungswidriges Verhalten angeht (nach satzungswidriger Zusendung der Protokolle und satzungswidriger Einladung zum VA).

Da glaube selbst ich nicht, dass das Umstellen - GEGEN DIE SATZUNG - von einer gedruckten Verbandszeitschrift auf eine reine Onlineversion oder einer verdeckten Beitragserhöhung (durch die "Zwangsabos") in dieser Lage zu dieser Zeit vom Präsidium genehmigt worden wäre.

Aber man weiss ja nie.......

Da wird so langsam die von mir des Öfteren prophezeite (mindestens) Verdoppelung der Verbandsbeiträge wohl auch kaum mehr ausreichen..

*Und diese Erhöhung (mind. Verdoppelung?) der Beiträge steht ja am Samstag auch auf der Tagesordnung - da dann jetzt noch diesen billigen Aktionismus ein paar Tage vorher, wegen der paar tausend Euro für die AFZ Fischwaid - kann man sich noch mehr blamieren??????*

PS:
Die Ex-DAVler dürften auch schon gemerkt haben, dass der wie früher im Preis enthaltene Blinker (ich glaube 1 Exemplar pro Verein war das) auch nicht mehr kommt - auch schon eingespart worden ;-))


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

ich dachte die einstellung der zeitschrift war schon beschlossen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da in der Satzung steht, dass das die Verbandszeitschrift ist, geht das nicht so einfach - auch wenn Satzungstreue bei diesem Präsidium und den Geschäftsstellen bis dato nicht allzu groß geschrieben wurde.

Und nein, es wurde nicht die Einstellung beschlossen, sondern das Betteln bei den Landesverbänden um Abos.

Und nachdem die das nicht wollen (für das Käseblättchen auch noch bezahlen, kostenlos haben sie eben genommen - zum Feuer anzünden vielleicht??) und nicht genug Abos abgeschlossen wurden (1500 statt 5000), betteln sie jetzt halt weiter..

Und das, obwohl ja am Samstag eh über eine Beitragserhöhung geredet werden soll und das bisher ja im Beitrag enthalten war - verdeckte, zusätzliche Beitragserhöhung also..


----------



## Hezaru (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ja lebt denn der alte DAFV (Holzmichl) noch?
Ja, er lebt.
Und er hat uns ein erstes Zeichen gegeben wie es weitergehen soll.
Die Frage ist ja eigentlich immer, was halten die Landesverbände davon;+
Die Finanzen werden sich nicht ewig verstecken lassen,(der Fize für Finanzen ist heute leider Krank).
2014 kann die Finanzlage wohl nicht mehr verschleiert werden.
So langsam dürften es wohl alle LVs mitbekommmen.
Die Frage ist dann einfach tragen sie die nötigen massiven Beitragserhöhungen mit oder sägen sie den BV ab|kopfkrat
Die Beiträge sollten ja in einem vernünftigen Verhältniss zu den Leistungen stehen, und da schaut es ja dann bittterbös aus.
Vor Drei Jahren währ ich mir sicher gewesen das kein vernünftig denkender Mensch diesen BV unterstützen könnte,
aber sog. Anglerverbände sind eine ganz eigene Spezies die ich so noch nicht erlebt habe.#c


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das dumme ist, der lebt schon viel zu lange!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Hezaru schrieb:


> ,(der Fize für Finanzen ist heute leider Krank).



Meines Wissens konnten die sich seit dem Rauswurf/Rücktritt von Bauersfeld noch nicht auf eine neue Geschäftsverteilung im Präsidium einigen, so dass es noch keinen Vize für Finanzen gibt (weils keiner machen will, wohl ;-)))).
Das bedeutet nach dem letzten VA bzw. der HV, dass weiterhin, wie da beschlossen, zuerst Präsidentin und dann Präsidium verantwortlich sind..

Und im Ernstfalle auch persönlich haftbar........

Und angesichts der ganzen Dinge um die Finanzen in der Trümmertruppe, was nicht nur vor der Fusion nicht geklärt wurde, sondern auch noch nach Rechtskraft weiterging, würde ich da mit Sicherheit auch nicht den für Finanzen Zuständigen geben wollen und am Ende für irgendwas noch nicht Absehbares dran sein...

Aber vielleicht finden sie ja noch irgendjemand, der für das Finanzchaos auch gegenüber FA und Behörden dann die Verantwortung übernehmen will...

GmbH bring ich da auch nochmal locker ins Spiel, bevors in Vergessenheit gerät - und die DAV-Grundstücke, die auftauchen, verschwinden, die es gibt oder auch nicht, mal drin in der Bilanz, mal nicht..

Zu beneiden sein wird da weder Finanzer noch Präsidentin oder Präsidium...

Jede(r) wie ers (sies) verdient...

;-)))))


PS:
Das Schöne:
Auch ein jetzt nachträglicher Rücktritt schützt nicht vor der juristischen/fiskalischen Verantwortung für das, was bereits unter der jeweiligen Amtsführung geschehen ist..


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich schmeiß mal was in Raum was ich so aufgeschnappt habe = 8,50€ pro Kopf.


|wavey:

PS': Ohne gewähr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da ich weiss, woher Du kommst:
Das wäre in Niedersachsen (LSFV) die Summe für Landesverband (4,50 Euro) plus die sinnlos rausgehauene Kohle für den BV (4,00 Euro bei Verdoppelung der Beiträge für den BV)..

Wobei sich wohl erst rausstellen wird beim VA, wie schnell die handeln müssen - ob sie kurzfristig eine ausserordentliche Mitgliederversammlung ansetzen müssen, weils schon dieses Jahr nicht hinhaut (nur die HV kann Beitragserhöhungen beschliessen),.

Oder ob sie meinen, bis zum näxten Jahr durchzukommen, und das dann erst auf der regulären HV im November beschliessen werden..

Sollte doch bei einigen von "denen da oben" - sei es in Präsidium oder in den Geschäftsstellen - doch langsam ein Anflug von Realität Einzug gehalten haben, wird es in meinen Augen unumgänglich die Variante 1 sein mit mehr Kohle noch dieses Jahr....

Sollten sie bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit noch steuerpflichtig werden, dann wird  natürlich auch diese Beitragsverdoppelung nicht weit reichen..


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich glaube es gäbe einige Angler die auch 10€ im Jahr bezahlen würden,aber NUR wenn der BV/LV's  FÜR ALLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ANGLER arbeiteten würden.

Damit meine ich jetzt nicht NDS oder SH oder Bayern im einzelnen.

Nein sondern für Angeln mit all seinen Sparten vom Aalangler bis zum Zanderangler,für Stipper Carper Waller und Kochtopfangler usw usw.


Aber das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich würd sogar noch mehr zahlen, wenn das erreichbar wäre....

Bis jetzt sieht aber alles eben aus wies aussieht, und da ist jeder Cent zu viel.......

> Satzungswidriges Verhalten vom Präsidium und/oder den Geschäftsstellen..

> Finanzen, Konten, Gemeinnützigkeit ungeklärt..

> Keine Verteilung der Aufgaben im Präsidium

> Keine Verteilung der Aufgaben auf die Geschäftsstellen..

> Keine angelpolitischen Richtlinien/Ziele..

> Keine Absprache/Kooperation mit den LV, Präsidium in sich zerstritten....

> Null Tätigkeit bez. der Anzeigen gegen Angler z. B. von Peta (und laut Präsidentin auch zukünftig nicht gewollt, siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657).

> und, und, und, und................

Und das nach über 3 Jahren Verhandlung und über 8 Monaten Rechtskraft des VDSFDAFV...

Davon halte ich [edit by Admin, so nicht....].........


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollten sie bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit noch steuerpflichtig werden, dann wird  natürlich auch diese Beitragsverdoppelung nicht weit reichen..



wo für sollen die den steuern zahlen. für ein minius ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gäbe einige Angler die auch 10€ im Jahr bezahlen würden,aber NUR wenn der BV/LV's  FÜR ALLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ANGLER arbeiteten würden.
> 
> Damit meine ich jetzt nicht NDS oder SH oder Bayern im einzelnen.
> 
> ...




Das triffts genau...wer wäre nicht bereit,für eine gute und vorbildliche Arbeit(inkl.Transparenz derselbigen) zugunsten *aller* Facetten innerhalb der Anglerschaft, auch gutes Geld zu bezahlen ?

Aber so wie jetzt...#c

Ok..dann halt weiter träumen 

Eher lernt wohl ein Schwein fliegen oder ein Schachtelhalm Schach spielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> wo für sollen die den steuern zahlen. für ein minius ?



Alleine die MwSt. für die Beiträge wär ein ordentlicher Batzen...


----------



## angler1996 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alleine die MwSt. für die Beiträge wär ein ordentlicher Batzen...



Ust. auf Beiträge|kopfkrat
stehT wo?

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ohne Gemeinnützigkeit zahlst Du auf alles MwSt., ist wie das was beim ADAC gerade auch diskutiert wird.....


----------



## angler1996 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohne Gemeinnützigkeit zahlst Du auf alles MwSt., ist wie das was beim ADAC gerade auch diskutiert wird.....



sorry, war gedanklich nicht ganz da, danke
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Kein Problem..


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

ja klar, den punkt bedachtete ich nicht.
bin halt immer erfolgs-orientiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Du schon...

Glaubst Du das auch von dieser Diese Trümmertruppe, die sich Verband zu nennen pflegt???

Dann hätten ja schon lange fast alle zurücktreten müssen angesichts der bisherigen Bilanz..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du schon...
> 
> Glaubst Du das auch von dieser Diese Trümmertruppe, die sich Verband zu nenne pflegt???
> 
> Dann hätten ja schon lange fast alle zurücktreten müssen angesichts der bisherigen Bilanz..



Also wirklich...du bist echt undankbar.

Man hat als überwältigende Erfolgsbilanz z.B.ein neues Logo vorzuweisen:m

Glaub mal..sowas ist immer Vorbote für eine professionell durchdachte Corporate Identity Strategie.

Alles wird gut.

*duckundweg*:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nur mal so zum Vergleich die Seite eines englischen Verbandes mit der des VDSF/DAFV..
Irgendwas zum Thema Angeln, Angler, Service für Angler sucht man auf
www.DAFV.de 
ja leider vergeblich (warum organisierte Angelfischer das auch immer bezahlen)..

Bei 
http://www.anglingtrust.net/
findet man vieles rund um Angeln und Angler, fast nur eigentlich...

Vorbildlich...
In England 



nicht in BRD....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Allein der 8Zeiler unter "About the Angling Trust" auf der Startseite(vom Rest mal ganz zu schweigen),sagt mehr über die Zielsetzung und das Engagement für die verschiedensten Facetten des Angelns aus,als *alle* VDSF/DAFV Seiten der letzten Jahre* zusammen*.

Auch bemerkenswert unter Specialist Coarse Angling
"Combat anti-angling propaganda "
"Defend all the angling rights and interests..."

Aber immerhin hat D ja auch Competitions...Casting:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Naja, die Engländer haben eine Verband für Angler - die organisierten Angelfischer in Deutschland zahlen für einen Funktionärs- und Naturschutzverband.............

Das sieht man an den beiden Seiten schon ganz klar....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bedient sich GB da etwa Praktikern und weniger nichtangelnden (Ex)Politikern ?


----------



## torstenhtr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Den Angling Thrust wollte ich auch schon einmal zitieren; jedoch besitzt dieser nur ca. 30000 Mitglieder. Er scheint auch umstritten zu sein, wenn ich mir die Kommentare in den engl. Foren durchlese. 
Dennoch empfinde ich das Prinzip schon recht gut - das könnte man auch in Deutschland abbilden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Dennoch empfinde ich das Prinzip schon recht gut - das könnte man auch in Deutschland abbilden.




Man könnte hier in D vieles,wenn man im Vorfeld dazu bereit wäre, ideologische Scheuklappen abzulegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob nach dem Samstag dieser VDSF/DAFV noch eine Rolle spielen wird und ob daher der Entwurf der Richtlinien, die nun mit versandt wurden (wie üblich sehr kurzfristig, damit das auch sicher niemand rechtzeitig durcharbeiten und peinliche Fragen stellen kann auf der VA-Sitzung am Samstag), noch eine große Rolle spielen wird - zudem der wohl so keine Zustimmung unter denen in Funktion finden wird, die noch wissen was Angler bewegt und was Angler brauchen.

Da geht's in erster Linie um Bewirtschaftung, Wasserkraft, Hege, Tierschutz, Naturschutz, etc.....

Auch dass man Mannschaften zu internationalen Meisterschaften schicken will, steht drin.
Fürs Casting.......

Und nur fürs Casting.....

Für richtige Angler gibt's nur die "Pflege der verschiedenen kulturellen Traditionen des Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischens sowie des Königsfischens als Bestandteil des Vereinslebens"..

Nix mit internationalen Meisterschaften wie beim Casting....

Am besten der Schluss:
Angeln wäre mehr als nur Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen, es wäre Nutzen und Schützen der Natur...

"Angeln", liebe Funktionäre, ist nicht mal das: 
"Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen" ...

Es ist erst mal nur der Versuch, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische überhaupt zu fangen....

Organisiertes Angelfischen kann da natürlich weiter sein und schon automatisch Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen, wenn die organisierten Angelfischer irgendwo auftauchen............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am besten der Schluss:
> Angeln wäre mehr als nur Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen, es wäre Nutzen und Schützen der Natur...


 
 Ich weiß mal wer das geschrieben hat :vik:...

 ... das habe ich vor gut einem Jahr mal als Antwort auf eine Mail an die Präsidentin des DAFV erhalten!

 Steht da wirklich nichts von Kochtopfangeln?


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

*Ehrenkodex für Mitglieder des DAV*

Angeln hat sich historisch aus dem Fischfang als notwendige Tätigkeit zum Lebensunterhalt entwickelt. Angeln (Freizeitfischerei) beginnt dort, wo die Notwendigkeit des Fischfangs zum ausschließlichen Lebensunterhalt
(Berufsfischerei) nicht mehr gegeben ist, wo sich die Freizeit- von der Berufsfischerei trennt, verselbstständigt und Fische in der Freizeit zur persönlichen Verwendung gefangen werden.

Angeln stellt uraltes Gemeingut der Menschheit dar und ist zugleich kulturelle Tradition, die gepflegt und weiterentwickelt werden muss.

Angesichts der Tatsache,
dass in unserer zunehmend technisierten Welt der Natur- und Umweltschutz, darin eingeschlossen die Erhaltung, Pfl ege und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer und somit das Angeln objektiv und das subjektive Verhalten jedes Anglers eine
immer größere Bedeutung gewinnen; d*ass Angeln mehr ist als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen*; dass Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit stattfindet und entsprechend dem positiven oder negativen Verhalten jedes einzelnen Anglers auf die gesamte Anglerschaft geschlossen wird; dass davon wiederum Achtung und Akzeptanz der Gesellschaft gegenüber dem Angeln und den Anglern entscheidend beeinfl usst werden, erklären die im Deutschen Anglerverband e.V. (DAV)
organisierten Anglerinnen und Angler, dass sie den nachstehenden Ehrenkodex zur Richtschnur bei der Ausübung des Angelns machen:

1.
Angeln schließt die Nutzung und aktive Gestaltung der Natur zur Erholung und zum Wohle des Menschen ein. Angler betrachten deshalb den Fischfang als Chance zur körperlichen Betätigung im Einklang mit der Natur. Was sie der Natur
in diesem Sinne entnehmen, geben sie ihr auch mit Freude und Verantwortung durch Hege der Fischbestände und Pflege der Gewässer und Ufer zurück, wobei sie sich auf ihre Erfahrungen und auf neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse stützen.

2.
Angeln ist eingebettet in gesellschaftliche Rahmenbedingungen, die einen Kompromiss aus konkurrierenden rechtlichen, wirtschaftlichen, sozialen,
ökologischen, kulturellen u. a. Interessen darstellen. Angler sind deshalb einerseits entschlossen, ihre Interessen durchzusetzen, andererseits aber kompromissbereit
und suchen in der Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Interessenvertretern nach Lösungswegen, die der Erhaltung der Natur und dem Menschen gerecht werden.

3.
Angler können dank ihrer Kompetenz (u.a. belegt durch einen Sachkundenachweis) im Umgang mit den ihnen vertrauten Biotopen ihre Mitmenschen, besonders Kinder und Jugendliche, zum Verständnis und zur Achtung der Natur hinführen. Sie beweisen, dass man die Natur für eigene Bedürfnisse nutzen kann, sie aber zugleich erhalten und pflegen muss. Damit zeigen sie Kindern und Jugendlichen einen Weg zur aktiven Freizeitgestaltung abseits von „Straße“ und Drogen auf.

4
Angler sind Anwalt der Natur. Sie bzw. die Vereine und Verbände setzen sich überall für einen sinnvollen Umwelt-, Landschafts-, Gewässer- und Tierschutz ein und unterstützen entsprechende praktische Initiativen. Gleichermaßen wenden
sie sich gegen jeglichen rücksichtslosen Umgang mit und in der Natur (das gilt auch für Mitglieder aus den eigenen Reihen) und gegen das Schwarzangeln bzw. gegen die Fischwilderei.

5.
Für Angler sind die Fische nicht Freiwild, sondern Teil der Schöpfung wie der Mensch auch, die mit Respekt und Achtung zu behandeln sind. Das gilt gleichermaßen für alle übrigen Tier- und Pfl anzenarten aquatischer Lebensräume. Das Angeln ist eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, die deshalb zum fairen und schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen verpflichtet. Das schließt einen Wettkampf zwischen Mensch und Tier aus. Waidgerechtes Angeln, die strikte Einhaltung aller
gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sowie deren Kontrolle sind daher oberstes Gebot. Nur unter diesen Bedingungen kann und darf es einen Vergleich der Angler untereinander geben.

6.
Die Faszination des Angelns liegt u. a. darin, ob der Mensch den Fisch in dessen natürlicher Umgebung zu überlisten imstande ist. Insofern ist Angeln ein Ausdruck menschlicher Kreativität. Der Reiz des Angelns liegt weiterhin im Erfahren der Natur, ihrer Schönheit und Einmaligkeit. Vielfach sind wir Menschen diesem Erleben schon weitgehend entfremdet. Dies alles motiviert den Angler, die Natur mit seinen Möglichkeiten zu hegen und zu pfl egen. Die Anziehungskraft des Angelns liegt ebenso im Erleben der Gemeinschaft, sei es im Rahmen der Familie, sei es mit anderen Anglern oder beim gemeinsamen Austausch von Kenntnissen, Erfahrungen und Erlebnissen.

7.
Angeln ist aber auch Sport. Beim so genannten Casting oder Turnierangeln kämpfen gleichberechtigte Sportler mit- bzw. gegeneinander. Dies ist zugleich eine wertvolle Vorbereitung auf das Angeln.

8.
Aktive Mitgestaltung in den Vereinen und Verbänden des DAV ist zugleich nützliche Tätigkeit für das Gemeinwohl durch Bewahrung und Entwicklung regionaler Traditionen, Ausprägung von Heimatgefühl, Erhaltung und Schaff ung
gesunder Lebensräume zum Wohle der heutigen und für künftige Generationen. Angeln hat somit eine wichtige ethisch-kulturelle Funktion gerade in einem so hoch industrialisierten Land wie Deutschland. Organisiertes Angeln hat zugleich eine wichtige soziale und wirtschaftliche Funktion. Es bietet auch den sozial Schwachen die Möglichkeit, einer sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung nachzugehen. Es schafft Arbeitsplätze sowie materielle Werte für den Tourismus, durch die Erhaltung gesunder Lebensräume (z.B. auch durch Fischzucht und Fischbesetzung) und durch den Kauf von Angelausrüstungen.

9.
Die Mitarbeit im DAV bietet eine wichtige Chance zur Bewahrung und Entwicklung einer *basisdemokratischen Kultur* sowie spezifischer Erfahrungen. H*ier zählt noch
das Wort jedes einzelnen Mitglieds.* Das solidarische Miteinander aller Vereine und Verbände im DAV trägt wesentlich dazu bei, voneinander zu lernen, einander
zu respektieren und so die innere Einheit Deutschlands voranzubringen.

10.
Angler entwickeln untereinander ein starkes Solidaritätsgefühl. Sie helfen sich gegenseitig. Innerverbandliche Konkurrenz ist mit dem Charakter und den Zielen des DAV bzw. dem Selbstverständnis der Angler unvereinbar. Wer im DAV
organisiert ist, ist nie allein. Der DAV ist offen für jeden Angler. Er bietet für alle eine Heimat, die im Sinne dieses Kodex das Angeln ausüben. Wer dies nicht möchte oder dagegen verstößt, schließt sich selbst aus der Gemeinschaft des DAV aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

DAV ist erloschen, die sind einstimmig ohne festschreiben solcher Punkte in den VDSF eingetreten.

Vom DAV gilt nix mehr, gibt's nicht mehr, aus, Ende, Geschichte.....

Punkt, aus, erledigt............


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Lieber Elbangler70
du hast deinen Kommentar vergessen...

Das zitieren von Vergangenem ist in diesem Zusammenhang (Thread-Überschrift) etwas dünn |rolleyes

@Thomas



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vom DAV gilt nix mehr, gibt's nicht mehr, aus, Ende, Geschichte.....


Du fandest doch nicht etwa gefallen an diesem Ehrenkodex, wo er doch nur von "Pfeiffen" (um bei deinem suggestiven Wortschatz zu bleiben) formuliert wurde ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Pfeiffen ja, weil sie das alles für den widerstandslosen Übertritt in den VDSF ohne Not und Widerstand geopfert haben......

Oft genug geschrieben, dass das vor Markstein und seinen Abnickern (stammt ja noch aus der Zeit) anders gelaufen wäre als mit den anglerfeindlichen "in-den VDSF-Überläufern"..

Die jetzt so tun, als ob sie sich wundern, dass sie jetzt auch VDSF-Regularien zu beachten haben..

Nun kriegen sie, was sie einstimmig wollten......

Das hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, ob nach dem Samstag dieser VDSF/DAFV noch eine Rolle spielen wird und ob daher der Entwurf der Richtlinien, die nun mit versandt wurden (wie üblich sehr kurzfristig, damit das auch sicher niemand rechtzeitig durcharbeiten und peinliche Fragen stellen kann auf der VA-Sitzung am Samstag), noch eine große Rolle spielen wird - zudem der wohl so keine Zustimmung unter denen in Funktion finden wird, die noch wissen was Angler bewegt und was Angler brauchen.
> 
> Da geht's in erster Linie um Bewirtschaftung, Wasserkraft, Hege, Tierschutz, Naturschutz, etc.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezaru (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ziel eines Verbandes sollte eigentlich immer sein die Rechte der Verbandsmitglieder zu schützen oder zu Verbessern, bzw. Verschlechterungen zu verhindern.
Es gibt Themen, die heutzutage nicht mehr durchsetzbar sind,
siehe lebender Köderfisch, Finger weg.
In anderen Ländern Standart.
Ich erwarte einfach Einsatz von einen Angelverband sich dafür einzusetzen, Fische mit Schnur und Haken zu Beangeln.
Jeder andere Lobbyverband macht das so.
Befischung steht für mich absolut im Einklang mit der Natur.
An einem Unbefischtem Gewässer landet kein Teichhuhn mehr.
Die wissen genau warum, die Hechte sind zu gross und zu hungrig.
Ich sehe das so, eine Befischung ist an jedem Gewässer nötig, 
dafür sollte ein Anglerverband kämpfen.
Nach einem massiven Kormoraneinfall ist keine Befischung mehr nötig, doch die Rechte der Fischerreirechtsinhaber wurden verletzt.
Auch wenn unser Verband ein kleiner Fisch in diesem MRD Eu Haifischbecken ist, ich erwarte schon eine Vertretung unserer Interessen sonst brauch ich auch keinen Verband .
Ich denke nicht das meine Wünsche mit den alten Betonschädeln möglich sind, aber es wird nicht ewig so weitergehen.
Das Ziel eines BV sollte meiner Meinung nach sein, denn Bewirtschaftern mehr Spielraum einzuräumen, leider werden die alle für Blöd gehalten.Oder man gesteht als Amt ein überflüssig zu sein|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zum Thema "Beitragserhöhung" wurden auch Zahlen im wieder mal mehr als kurzfristig verschickten Material vorgelegt - aus denen man den rasanten Rückgang der Rücklagen beider Altverbände bis 2012 (2012!!! vor (Kon)Fusion)) sieht!

Keinerlei neue Zahlen, nur alte Zahlen wieder mal anders dargestellt (ein Hobby der Geschäftsstellen, so scheint es..)..

Das hatten wir schon nach Vorlage der ersten Zahlen noch vor der (Kon)Fusion so festgestellt und veröffentlicht mit dem Rücklagenrückgang, das hätte es nun wirklich nicht  nochmal, neu aufbereitet, gebraucht..

Und es wurde ja auch jeder Synergieeffekt, der durch eine (Kon)Fusion entstehen kann, in vollem Umfang ausgenutzt.

*Gab es vor der (Kon)Fusion 2 Geschäftsstellen mit 2 Geschäftsführern (je Geschäftsstelle einer), gibts jetzt im (kon)fusionierten Verband immer noch 2 Geschäftsstellen.

Dafür aber plötzlich 3 Geschäftsführer (Geschäftsführende), Frau Sauer wurde aus Offenbach wurde befördert (2 vom Ex-VDSF, 1 vom Ex-DAV)...*

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, dass nur Zahlen bis 2012 vorgelegt wurden....

Um den Stand der Liquidität zu bekommen, bräuchte man ja nur mal die aktuellen Auszüge aller Konten des Verbandes nehmen und saldieren - in einem (vernünftig) geführten Betrieb 1 Knopfdruck.

Ein weiterer Knopfdruck in einem (vernünftig) geführten Betrieb würde dann eine Saldierung der Summen von Forderungen und Verbindlichkeiten bringen, womit man dann mit den Kontoständen ganz einfach den Finanzbedarf ausrechnen könnte..

Oder ist eine solche einfach beschaffende Zahl (vom Präsidium? den sich karnickelhaft vermehrenden Geschäftsführern) *gar nicht erst gewünscht *und es geht finanziell weiter wie in den Altverbänden?

Oder *soll *alles besser nicht nachvollziehbar und im Dunkeln bleiben??

Glaubt man wirklich, dafür noch Mehrheiten zu bekommen, wenn eine Verdoppelung der Beiträge im Raume steht?

Und das alles dann auch noch für diesen "Richtlinienentwurf", der oben schon angeführt wurde, und der bis dato zu erkennenden "Kompetenz " und Untätigkeit???

Und wenn was getan wurde, wars satzungswidrig (Verschickung Protokolle, Einladung VA), widersprüchlich (die verschiedenen Schreiben zu internationalen Veranstaltungen) oder überflüssig (Präsidiumsreisen nach Europa oder zur Grünen Woche, ohne selber inhaltliche Leitlinien oder ein angelpolitisches Ziel zu haben)....

Da capo....






wird alles besser werden 2014 - schlechter geht eh nimmer, oder so................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Achja, es wurde auch eine Aufteilung der Arbeit in der Geschäftsstellen und in der GmbH mitgeschickt...

Wir haben also in den Geschäftsstellen 3 Geschäftsführer (Geschäftsführende)  und 6 Angestellte, in der GmbH auch noch 1 Geschäftsführer und 1 Angestellte...

Auch 2014 arbeiten die noch größtenteils getrennt nach Altverbänden...

Kein Wunder, dass man da dann 4 Geschäftsführende und 7 Angestellte braucht....

Bei dieser Ausnutzung der vorhandenen Synergien...

Das wurde von den Altverbänden und den Geschäftsstellen (die damit auch ihre Kompetenz bewiesen haben, oder so.. ) in über 3 Jahren (Kon)Fusionsverhandlungen ja bestens vorbereitet, wie man sieht...


Applaus, Applaus..............


----------



## Honeyball (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder *soll *alles besser nicht nachvollziehbar und im Dunkeln bleiben??



Vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich dunkel daran, dass allein schon die von uns gestellte Frage nach den finanziellen Verstrickungen zwischen Verband und GmbH dazu geführt hat, dass wir beide eine Strafanzeige wegen Verleumdung und Übler Nachrede bekamen...:m

Und jetzt stellst Du wieder so eine böse, böse Frage.... #d#d#d|uhoh:


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hast Du Angst, oder hast Du Sehnsucht? 

Spar die Kohle lieber für Mai.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ziel eines Verbandes sollte eigentlich immer sein die Rechte der Verbandsmitglieder zu schützen oder zu Verbessern, bzw. Verschlechterungen zu verhindern.
> Es gibt Themen, die heutzutage nicht mehr durchsetzbar sind,
> siehe lebender Köderfisch, Finger weg.



Ja...nur dummerweise gab es in der Vergangenheit eher die Politik der weissen Fahne als Ernstzunehmende Gegenwehr.

Was kann man erwarten,wenn nicht einmal was versucht wird?

Ob ein Thema durchsetzbar ist oder nicht,entscheidet sich doch primär mit der Frage ob ich überhaupt etwas ändern möchte !Und dann weitersehen,wie man die Sache am effektivsten angeht.

Das ist selbstverständlich auch kein Garant fürs gelingen.Das erwartet doch auch *niemand*. 

Aber durch Nichtstun und eine "es könnte schlimmer kommen" Mentalität hast du als angebl.Interessenvertretung bereits verloren.Gleich doppelt..du verlierst sang-klang-und kampflos gegen deine Widersacher(was je nach Situation immer passieren *kann*)und gegenüber den Mitgliedern an Glaubwürdigkeit..*was nie passieren darf*.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ziel eines Verbandes sollte eigentlich immer sein die Rechte der Verbandsmitglieder zu schützen oder zu Verbessern, bzw. Verschlechterungen zu verhindern.


Genau das tun sie - denn Mitglieder im BV sind die LV als Vertreter bewirtschaftender Vereine.

Organisierte Angelfischer sind nur zahlende, mittelbare Mitglieder...

Angler gar nicht.......

Und dass Interessen von Bewirtschaftern und Anglern (oder organisierten Angelfischern) nicht unbedingt deckungsgleich sein müssen, hat die Vergangenheit oft genug bewiesen.
(Beispiel: Angler/organisierte Angelfischer angeln/angelfischen trotz aller Verbandspropaganda sehr gerne an Wehren/Kraftwerken und anderen Querverbauungen, weil sich da Fische sammeln..)

Ob sich der BV nun auch der Vertretung von Anglern und dem Stärken des Angelns an sich in Deutschland auch - wenigstens ein bisschen - widmen wird, oder so anglerfeindlich wie bisher weitermachen, wird sich wohl nach der Sitzung am Samstag langsam rausstellen......

Zu wie viel der brisanten Punkte (Finanzen, Struktur, Leitlinien etc.) da was diskutiert werden wird und wie, das lässt sich angesichts der wieder einmal viel zu kurzen Zeit für die Sitzung, nur spekulieren...

We will see.....

Wir werden berichten............


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

PS: 
Steht ja auch der Seite des DAFV (vielleicht von der kompetenten Nichtanglerin, der Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, so reingesetzt?) :
Kompetent beim Schutz der Natur....

Kompetenz beim Angeln oder beim Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln  wird da wohl bewusst ausgeklammert bzw. unter "Interessenvertreter der Anglerschaft" versucht zu subsumieren...

Und man weiss ja, ein Staubsaugervertreter vertritt keine Staubsauger - er verkauft sie.............

zum drüber nachdenken..........................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wobei du den Staubsaugervertreter bei Nichtgefallen oder fehlender Transparenz seiner Präsentation ja immerhin noch hinauskomplimentieren kannst...

Erwischt,Mogelpackung...troll Er sich von dannen:m

Da sehe ich bei DAFV Vertretern eher schlechtere Chancen#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die müssen jetzt eben damit anfangen, was sie vor, bei und nach der (Kon)Fusion alles nicht gemacht haben.

Siehe dazu den Artikel aus dem September 2011:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband​*...............................................
> Und hier schließt sich doch dann wieder der Kreis:
> Wenn man allen Anglern durch festschreiben in der Satzung des neuen Verbandes zusichern kann, dass weder die Gewässerpools in irgendeiner Weise gefährdet sind, noch dass weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen drohen, wenn angelpolitische Punkte festgelegt werden würden, die in Europa, Bund und den Ländern gemeinschaftlich vertreten werden sollen, würde es doch bei entsprechender Information und Diskussion in den Vereinen ALLER Verbände keinen geben, der das nicht unterstützen würde.
> 
> ...



Mal sehen, ob in dieser aktuellen, mehr als kritischen Situation für den VDSF/DAFV und die LV und Vereine nun die Verantwortlichen willens, kompetent und in  der Lage sind, endlich anzufangen, vernünftig für und mit Anglern zu arbeiten...

Angesichts der verbandsintern (BV wie LV) selbst geschaffenen finanziellen, juristischen, personellen, angelpolitischen, kommunikationstechnischen Fehler und Versäumnisse (etc., etc.) wird zwar die Zeit immer knapper - bei richtiger Entscheidung am Samstag besteht aber noch eine letzte Chance..

Prophezeiung:
Versäumt man dies am Samstag oder scheitert damit, wird es den BV zerreissen und viele LV mit...........


----------



## Knispel (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Prophezeiung:
> Versäumt man dies am Samstag oder scheitert damit, wird es den BV zerreissen und viele LV mit...........


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die LV´s haben doch im Gegensatz zum BV Geld und die Landesfürsten werden sich bestimmt nicht an den Bettelstab bringen lassen .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es geht auch für die LV nicht nur um Kohle.............

Die hängen ja mit drin, bei dem was der BV macht, weil sie den tragen, auch bei all den angesprochenen Problemen ausser den finanziellen...


----------



## Hezaru (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich sehe das ganze ungefähr so...
die Unzufriedenheit von unten her wächst schon, früher haben Vereine unter Verband Bezirk, Landes, Bundesverband nicht unterschieden. Verband halt.
Sie lernen dazu. Inzwischen wissen sogar unsere Vereinsvorstände das es auch einen Bundesverband gibt.
Sie lesen im Internet (AB z.B.:m) und wissen sogar wer Ahrlinghaus ist.
LVs lesen denke ich auch mit, genauere Schätzungen gibt es ja von offizieller Seite nicht.
Alle werden sich ihre Gedanken machen|kopfkrat
Und dass verschieben der Finanzprobleme nach hinten verhindert ja den Knall nicht, es schiebt ihn nur nach hinten (Zeit) und macht alles nur viel Schlimmer. Das alles kann ich nicht beurteilen, bin ja kein Jurist.
Der Knall ist aus meiner Sicht unausweichlich, die einzige Frage ist für mich ob die LVs eine Rettungsaktion starten (Beiträge) oder nicht.
Von Sachen wie Verlust des Naturschutzstatus oder der Allgemeinnützigkeit will ich mal garnicht reden, dann ist eh Game Over für den BV.
Ich könnte damit leben:q
Am Bau ist es ja genauso.
Wenn man ein altes Haus nicht mehr Umbauen oder Restaurieren kann, dann ist es besser man reist es ab und baut ein Neues.
Niemand muss meine Meihnung teilen, ich habe sie nur mitgeteilt.
Man nennt es Demokratie.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganze ungefähr so...
> die Unzufriedenheit von unten her wächst schon, früher haben Vereine unter Verband Bezirk, Landes, Bundesverband nicht unterschieden. Verband halt.
> Sie lernen dazu. Inzwischen wissen sogar unsere Vereinsvorstände das es auch einen Bundesverband gibt.
> Sie lesen im Internet (AB z.B.:m) und wissen sogar wer Ahrlinghaus ist.
> ...



Ich weiss ja schon einiges, was da am Samstag vorgebracht werden wird - es wird der Scheideweg sein..

Es wird sich da die Zukunft entscheiden, das wage ich zu prophezeien.....

Ich hoffe (noch), das erste Mal seit über 30 Jahren, mal im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Seit dem Versuch des LSFV NDS etwas zum positiven zu verändern und des Scheiterns glaube nicht mehr an das Gute oder das sich gar etwas zum positiven ändert. Nein, die werden auch noch die Beiträge erhöhen, die Angelfischer zahlen das ohne zu murren und gut.

 Anschließend wird in einem guten 4 Sterne Hotel gespeist und sich beim frisch gezapften Bier auf die Schulter geklopft. Helden der Angelfischer 2014!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

muss man so befürchten, ja.......

Aber die haben inzwischen so viel Scheixxe an den Hacken kleben, dass sie ohne grundlegende Reform zugrunde gehe werden (schönes Wortspiel)..

Meine - wenn auch zugegeben geringe - Hoffnung rührt nicht aus dem Hoffen, dass "die da oben" plötzlich einsichtig werden..

Eher aus deren selbst geschaffenen Zwängen durch ihre Fehler und Unfähigkeit, weil denen jetzt wirklich droht, alles um die Ohren zu fliegen..

We will see......

Wir werden berichten.......


----------



## Hezaru (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bandit,
mein Glaube an das Gute wurde in den letzten Jahren oft empfindlich gestöhrt.
Die Dunkle Seite gewann an Macht und hat jetzt einen neuen Meister|gr:
Der neue Imperator ist Weiblich und hat einige altgetreuen,   um sich geschart.
Doch auch die Gute Seite gewann an Macht.
Jedi-Meister 9904 bildete einige Tapfere Recken im Kampf gegen das Böse aus:m
Wie der Kampf ausging, ist leider noch nicht bekannt.
Glaubt man jedoch den neuesten Gerüchten, so soll der grosse Imperator Probleme damit haben seine Schergen zu bezahlen#6:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Jedi-Meister 9904 bildete einige Tapfere Recken im Kampf gegen das Böse aus:m



Das gefällt mir, zugegeben...

:q:q:q


----------



## Hezaru (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Joda 9904,
auch wenn es von sehr weit abgeleitet wurde, hatte ich doch leicht Hoffnung das es nicht als OT rausgeschmissen wird.

Und ich bin schon der Meinung, der Vergleich ist garnicht mal sooo verkehrt:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der Rheinische Fischereiverband war mit der Beantwortung der Fragen von der Mitgliederversammlung durch die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, sehr unzufrieden.

Sie hatten damals wegen der knappen Zeit auf die Beantwortung der Fragen bei der Versammlung verzichtet, weil konkrete und ausführliche, schriftliche  Beantwortung seitens der Präsidentin zugesagt wurde.

Es wären mit der schriftlichen Antwort der Präsidentin viele Fragen unbeantwortet geblieben oder falsch beantwortet worden.

Z. B,. die 30% mehr Personalkosten bei gleichem Personal in der Berliner Geschäftsstelle wurde von der Präsidentin verneint (wir hatten auch schon drauf hingewiesen, dass von 2012 auf 2013 die Kosten da um ca. 30% gestiegen sind).

Ebenfalls nicht einverstanden waren sie mit der Antwort zur Übertragung einer Liegenschaft (DAV-Grundstücke)...

Dass all die konkreten Fragen des RhFV zu den Finanzen nach wie vor unbeantwortet sind, wurde ebenfalls bemängelt.

Alle LV haben dieses Schreiben auch bekommen, nicht nur das Präsidium.

Auch diese nach wie vor offenen Fragen werden also wohl morgen dann alle thematisiert werden müssen..

Wie da dann die wieder nur grade gut 4 angesetzten Stunden reichen sollen, das wird interessant werden - es stellt sich bei diesen Terminierungen zu den Sitzungen zumindest mir immer wieder die Frage, ob das Absicht ist, um nicht ausführlich informieren zu müssen und um Diskussionen und kritische Stimmen zu verhindern..

Ich prophezeie:
Das wird morgen, wenn da wieder versucht wird Information zurückzuhalten oder Diskussion zu verhindern, zu Stress führen....

So langsam haben doch einige die Schnauze voll von den LV-Präsis.....


Warum die aber alle (bis auf den LSFV-NDS) dann diese Trümmertruppe im Präsidium und die (Kon)Fusion gewählt haben, obwohl das alles nicht nur voraussehbar war, sondern schon vorher thematisiert und öffentlich war mit all den Warnungen (und beileibe nicht nur bei uns), das bleibt das Geheimnis der abnickenden Funktionäre........


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt......
So wirds zumindest bei dem ein oder anderen LV gewesen sein.

Stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage, ob diejenigen, die die Nase endgültig voll haben, daraus auch Konsequenzen ziehen, und damit meine ich z. B. , ob sie ihre Justitiare schon haben prüfen lassen, ob nicht wegen Nichterbringung von Leistungen, mangelhaften Bilanzen, satzungswidriger Geschäftsführung etc. die Möglichkeit eines Sonderkündigungsrechts besteht. Dann muß man im Falle einer Kündigung diesen unfähigen und anglerfeindlichen Haufen wenigstens nicht noch bis Ende 2015 mitfinanzieren....  Grade der RhFV hat da einen sehr fähigen Justitiar, der da sicher was zustande bringen würde.
Die Fragen des Rheinischen sollten ja auch schon spätestens bis Weihnachten vollumfänglich beantwortet werden (Versprechen von Frau Dr.), vielleicht hat sie ja vergessen zu sagen, das sie Weihnachten 2015 gemeint hat, oder Herr Sollbach hat das nicht verstanden.....#d;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sie hatte ja "geantwortet", nur faktisch falsch, unvollständig und ausweichend  - das jetzige Schreiben des Rheinischen auch an alle LV war die Reaktion auf diese "Antwort", um klar zu machen, dass dies so nicht akzeptiert wird und diese Fragen  - neben weiteren  wie Gemeinnützigkeit, Veranstaltungen, etc. - bis zur vollständigen Klärung in der Diskussion bleiben werden und man Präsidentin und Präsidium da nicht aus der Verantwortung lässt.........
Siehe oben....


PS:
Wenn Du im Rheinischen bist, dann frag doch mal nach.
Warum sie erst gegen die Fusion stimmten und dann umgekippt sind als es drauf ankam, obwohl sich die Fakten eher noch verschlechtert hatten.?????

Warum sie die Fragen und Antworten an den Bundesverband nicht öffentlich machen und wenigstens ihre zahlenden, organisierten Angelfischer darüber unterrichten - es zahlt ja jeder von euch mindestens 2 Euro für den Bundesverband (zukünftig wohl mindestens 4 bei weniger Leistung (AFZ, Versicherungen))..?????

Frag sie doch, wie lange die das Spiel noch mitmachen wollen, was sie sich davon versprechen?????

Solange ihre organisierten Angelfischer das einfach blind weiterzahlen, vielleicht????


----------



## Elbangler_70 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nun ja die ehemaligen  VDSF Verbände sind ja nur die eine Seite.

Die andere sind die ex DAV LV´s, die wollten mehr Leistung für weniger Geld und bekommen nun weniger Leistung für wahrscheinlich mehr Geld.


----------



## schuessel (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum die aber alle (bis auf den LSFV-NDS) dann diese Trümmertruppe im Präsidium und die (Kon)Fusion gewählt haben, obwohl das alles nicht nur voraussehbar war, sondern schon vorher thematisiert und öffentlich war mit all den Warnungen (und beileibe nicht nur bei uns), das bleibt das Geheimnis der abnickenden Funktionäre........



Naja von ihren Mitgliedern wurden die Funktionäre im LSFV-NDS ja auch dementsprechend abgewatscht oder verwechsel ich da jetzt was. Vielleicht hatten Konfusions und Fr.Dr.H.K. Befürworter ja einfach nur ihren Finger mehr am Puls der organisierten Angler, als z.b. die Funktionäre aus dem LSFV-NDS.
Die organierten Angler wollen es so wie s ist, sonst wär s ja nicht so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

jajaja, ich weiss, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...

Hat ja die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, schon so schön erklärt....... ;-))

Und ja, das stimmt, die haben in NDS ne schöne Klatsche gekriegt.

Wie das weitergeht in NDS, wenn die Vereine dafür jetzt statt wie bisher 4,50 nun 8,50 oder noch mehr zahlen pro Mitglied für inzwischen noch weniger Leistung beim BV, wird sich auf der HV in NDS im Mai zeigen..

Hatte das Präsidium ja schön aufgeführt und aufgezeigt auf der Sitzung..

Und nach wie vor bleiben all die Fragen immer noch unbeantwortet:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Rheinische Fischereiverband war mit der Beantwortung der Fragen von der Mitgliederversammlung durch die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, sehr unzufrieden.
> 
> Sie hatten damals wegen der knappen Zeit auf die Beantwortung der Fragen bei der Versammlung verzichtet, weil konkrete und ausführliche, schriftliche  Beantwortung seitens der Präsidentin zugesagt wurde.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

So langsam platze ich vor Neugier ......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> So langsam platze ich vor Neugier ......




Warum? 

Abnicken, Schulter klopfen, abnicken, Schulter klopfen....Bier, essen, Bier... :q:q:q


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Meine Kristallkugel hat mir gesagt, das die von dir genannten Tagesordnungspunkte für heute wohl um einiges erweitert worden sind......:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bleibt doch ruhig - wir werden es erfahren..
Ob heute abend oder morgen, ob abgenickt, zerstritten oder nach vorne orientiert....

Nun schlagt ihr euch schon seit Jahrzehnten mit unfähigen Verbänden und Funktionären rum und zahlt trotzdem immer weiter - da sollte es doch nun jetzt kein Problem sein, sich in einer Anglertugend zu üben:
Geduld....................


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

cool, kaum schreib ich hier was, kommen User und Gäste hier im Thread angeflogen...
:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mönscht, Thomas, da biste aber eingenommen von Dir. Das war als der 37. Endlosvortrag über Kormoranmanagement und kleine Wasserkraft lief. Da haben die paar, die damit umgehen können, mal eben ihr Smartphone eingeschaltet, um zu sehen, ob es wenigstens hier was neues gibt...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Habe die ersten kurzen, widersprüchlichen, Berichte vorliegen, muss daher  aber erst noch ein paar Telefonate führen..

Genaueres daher erst im Laufe der Tages (hoff ich jedenfalls, dass ich heute ein paar ans Telefon kriege)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vorabveröffentlichung ,Magazin März 2014

*Verbandsausschusssitzung 08.02. 2014*​
Ich glaubs ja so langsam echt nicht mehr.

Dieses Kaffeekränzchen (entscheiden kann der VA ja laut Satzung eh nix), nickte mehr oder weniger wohlwollend (von 2 - 3 Ausnahmen abgesehen), das ab, was das Präsidium unter Führung der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, da vorgetragen hat.
Von den wenigen Ausnahmen, die das kritisch sehen, also nach dem Motto eines nicht unbekannten Filmtitels:
"Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun"...........

Ich will hier nur ein paar kurze Knackpunkte aufzählen - es lohnt sich schlicht nicht mehr, sich drüber aufzuregen.

Wir haben viele Dokumente gesammelt, zu denen wir einen Brief an Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium erarbeiten werden, mit Bitte um rechtsverbindliche Auskunft (also von den zuständigen Behörden abgesegnet).

Kommt diese nicht fristgemäß, werden wir bei den Behörden direkt nachfragen, was ja kein Problem sein kann, wenn der Verband rechtlich und finanztechnisch korrekt gehandelt hätte.

Hier kurz die wichtigsten Punkte:
*Beitragserhöhung/Finanzierung:*
Es konnten keinerlei aktuelle Zahlen vorgelegt werden, selbst aktuelle Kontenstände (braucht man ja eigentlich nur aufm Auszug gucken) wurden nicht vorgelegt. 
Es gab lediglich die Aussage des Steuerberaters, dass man 2013 voraussichtlich wohl so plus/minus Null abgeschlossen hätte (seeeeehr präzise für jemanden, den man dafür bezahlt...)
_Erinnerung:_
Dieser "voraussichtliche Abschluss" auf plus/minus Null gelang ja auch nur mit den Beiträgen von Bayern und B-W, sowie dem Zusatzbeitrag 2013 der Ex-DAV-Landesverbände, was ja alles seit 2014 eh fehlt..

Man wisse, dass man ab spätestens 2015 eine deutliche Beitragserhöhung brauchen würde - auf die Frage von LV, um wie viel, da die eine Erhöhung dann ja auf denn jetzt nacheinander stattfindenden HV der LV beschliessen müsse, konnte keine Zahl genannt werden (wie auch, wenn die vom BV nicht mal aktuelle Kontenstände vorlegen konnten....)..

In dem Zusammenhang ging es auch um die Bettelmail an die LV wegen Abos für die AFZ Fischwaid, um die weiterführen zu können.. 
Obwohl sich wieder ein paar LV zu Abos bereit erklärten, reicht die Zahl noch lange nicht.

Um Kosten zu senken, nahm man anscheinend ein Angebot der Firma von Thomas Struppe, dem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im VDSF/DAFV an, die AFZ zu gestalten - weil es preiswerter wäre (ich empfehle dazu mal kurze Lektüre des § 181 BGB (nicht erlaubte Innengeschäfte)..

*Leitlinien*
Es wurden immer noch keine Leitlinien vorgelegt, die müsse man erst noch diskutieren, man wäre noch bei den (ersten??) Entwürfen dazu. Angelpolitik in diesem VDSF/DAFV also immer noch gleich Null.......

*Gemeinnützigkeit/Angelveranstaltungen*
Ein nicht in den Übergabebilanzen (und auch vorher nicht in den bekannten Finanzdokumenten des DAV) erwähntes Treuhandkonto des DAV, über das Veranstaltungen des DAV und nachfolgend des VDSF/DAFV 2013 abgerechnet wurden und das wohl auch 2014 noch verwendet wird, wäre kein Problem und alles in Ordnung. 
Das Konto ist wohl inzwischen ein privates und kein Treuhandkonto mehr, aber wurde nach unseren  Erkenntnissen auch für Veranstaltungen des Verbandes 2013 und 2014 verwendet (was da alles drüber lief, sind wir noch dabei, wahrscheinlich Startgebühren, Sponsorengelder, Zahlung von Flügen, Hotels für Mannschaften/Betreuer etc.) 

Es würden weiterhin die alten Regeln des VDSF zur Abgrenzung von erlaubten Gemeinschafts- zu verbotenen Wettangeln gelten.

Es wurde erklärt, dass im VDSF/DAFV nur nach diesen alten Richtlinien Angelveranstaltungen stattfinden würden.

Auf Nachfrage bestätigte wohl der Referent Quinger, dass keine "Wettangeln" im Sinne dieser VDSF-Richtlinien stattfinden würden.

Der DAFV würde keine Angeln der CIPS finanzieren, wer auf eigene Kosten hinfahren will, soll das dürfen (da kommt dann wohl wieder das Treuhandkonto, das inzwischen wohl in privates umgewandelt wurde, ins Spiel..). Abgesehen davon, dass niemand "auf eigene Kosten" zu CIPS-Veranstaltungen fahren kann. Das sind ja Veranstaltungen, für die man Mitglied in der CIPS sein muss. Das ist nun mal der VDSF/DAFV und der hängt da also mit drin (Mitgliedsbeitrag CIPS; hatten wir ja schon mal ausgeführt), ob nun jemand auf "eigene Kosten" fährt oder nicht.

*Skurriles:*
Es soll ein "Journalistenpreis" vergeben werden für Journalisten, die "positiv über den DAFV berichten würden".......

Ich schätze mal, der wird an mir vorbei gehen.......................

*Weiteres:*
Diskussion oder präzises Beantworten von Fragen fand ja wieder nicht statt (was ja bis auf 2 oder 3 ja auch scheinbar niemand störte), "vorgetragen" wurde natürlich mehr.

Aber nix was von Belang für Angler oder Angeln wäre.

Und das Beste zum Schluss - und letztlich wohl auch das einzige, was konkret abgearbeitet wurde:
Man hat wieder eine Ehrenordnung - und damit kann die VDSF-GmbH wieder schön Ehrennadeln verkaufen ;-)

Das alles zusammengefasst aus dem "Flurfunk" der vielen verschiedenen Quellen.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

"Es soll ein "Journalistenpreis" vergeben werden für Journalisten, die "positiv über den DAFV berichten würden"......."

der goldene "Kriechindenarx ?


----------



## Fragezeichen (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Ansage mit dem Journalistenpreis ist echt der Knaller, ich bin ja auch für einen "Bestes Catering auf einer unserer Verbandsveranstaltungen" Preis, ach wenn wir schon dabei sind "Hat den schönsten Papierflieger gebastelt aus Infomaterial des Verbands" und nicht zu vergessen "Hat den größten NABU/PETA Button getragen".
Diese Veranstaltungen müssen echt ein bierseeliges Trauerspiel sein.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wie jetzt?
 Das soll alles gewesen sein?

 Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten Landesverbände, egal ob "drinnen" oder "draußen", in einer mehr oder minder gespannten Abwartehaltung à la LV Bayern sind: Bis spätestens 2015 Finanzen und Inhalte in Ordnung, sonst Ende im Gelände. 

 Gerade spürbare Beitragserhöhungen sind da ein probates Mittel, die regionalen Geduldsfäden zu überspannen. Weiterwurschteln wird da wenig überzeugen. 

 Landesverbände müssen in aller Regel erhebliche Anstrengungen unternehmen, um Beitragserhöhungen des Bundes an die eigenen Mitglieder weiterzureichen. Längst nicht jeder LV ist in der Lage, so etwas aus der eigenen Tasche zu spendieren, ohne das eigene Angebot deutlich zu verringern. Jeder Euro ist bei so etwas eine ausgewachsene Staatsaffäre.

 Mir fehlt eine Analyse, wie es zu dem Finanzdebakel kommen konnte und mit welchen Mitteln außer einer "erträumten" und bislang vagen Beitragserhöhung man es lösen möchte. Immerhin sind es nur noch wenige Monate bis zur nächsten JHV und wir befinden uns immerhin schon im Jahre 2014, also knapp vor Deadline. 

 Landesverbände, die ihre Delegierten von der Notwendigkeit einer kräftigen Beitragserhöhung überzeugen wollen/ sollen, können längst nicht mehr damit argumentieren, dass man einfach den Bundesbeitrag durchreicht. Sie müssen mit Argumenten ausgestattet sein, wofür der Bundesverband den notwendig und sinnvoll ist und welche Vorteile die Vereine und ihre Mitglieder davon haben. Die zu liefern ist Aufgabe des Bundesverbandes. Bislang ist diese Bringschuld offen - und das sehen die Landesverbände überwiegend genauso. Deren Zustimmung zu einer Beitragserhöhung ist also absehbar höchst ungewiss. Und dann hat der DAFV keinen Plan B. Sicher, die Präsidentin hofft darauf, die Finanzkrise dadurch lösen zu können, dass es ihr gelingt, zumindest die Großen unter den ausgetretenen Landesverbänden zum Wiedereintritt animieren zu können. Aber gerade für die Großen wird es bei Beitragserhöhungen besonders teuer und besonders riskant.

 Alles, was man sieht und hört vom DAFV, hat den Anschein des Weiter so. Dazu gehört auch das Geschmäckle, wenn die private Firma des Öffentlichkeitsreferenten wichtige Großaufträge aus dem eigenen Budget erhält. Die Finanzen und das Gebaren der großen "Kostenverursacher", etwa des Castingsportmanagements, ist immer noch das gleiche wie seit vielen Jahren; der Haushalt nach wie vor intransparent wie ein NSA-Handbuch vor Snowden. Dass bedeutet, dass die Ursachen, die maßgeblich in das Finanzdesaster geführt, nach wie vor weiterwirken. 

 Nein, wenn es mehr nicht wahr, als das, was Thomas berichtet hat, dann ist das nicht richtungweisend, sondern sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Sache mit dem Journalistenpreis ist zu wenig sensationell, als dass man sich darüber aufregen könnte. Ein solcher Preis ist bereits vor vielen Jahren im VDSF unter dem Presserefrenten Wolfgang Düver ausgelobt, aber meines Wissens mangels Kandidaten nur einmal vergeben worden.

Und noch ein vorsorglicher Nachtrag in eigener Sache, weil ich das "Geschmäckle" im Zusammenhang mit dem Fischwaid-Auftrag erwähnt habe: Ja, ich habe während meiner Zeit als LV-Präsident im Rahmen meiner damaligen hauptberuflichen Tätigkeit als Rechtsanwalt auch einzelne Mitglieder und Vereine gelegentlich auch in fischereilichen Fragen vertreten, sofern dieses mit dem Amt des Präsidenten vereinbar war. Ich habe aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt mein Amt als Präsident dazu benutzt, Mandate einzuwerben oder Aufträge vom Landes- oder Bundesverband zu akquirieren. Sämtliche Mandate mit fischereilichem Bezug sind entstanden, weil Personen aus eigenem Antrieb und ohne mein Zutun auf mich zugekommen sind. Und es ist nicht einmal der Anschein entstanden - und auch niemals von meinen damaligen Kritikern behauptet worden - dass irgendeinem Verein oder einem Mitglied ein Nachteil daraus entstanden wäre, wenn er mich nicht beauftragt hätte. Im Bereich der Stellungnahmen für Anträge auf Rechtsschutzversicherungsleistungen für Vereine oder Mitglieder bin ich ausschließlich als LV-Präsident (anstelle des LV-Justiziars) und nicht als Rechtsanwalt tätig geworden und habe diese Stellungnahmen ausschließlich ehrenamtlich erstellt ohne hierfür anwaltliche Leistungen abzurechnen.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Haben sich die Präsidenten diese "Ungenauigkeit" so gefallen lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nein, wenn es mehr nicht wahr, als das, was Thomas berichtet hat, dann ist das nicht richtungweisend, sondern sehr enttäuschend.



Diskussion oder präzises beantworten von Fragen fand ja wieder nicht statt (was ja bis auf 2 oder 3 ja auch scheinbar niemand störte), "vorgetragen" wurde natürlich mehr.

Aber nix was von Belang für Angler oder Angeln wäre.

Und das Beste zum Schluss - und letztlich wohl auch das einzige, was konkret abgearbeitet wurde:
Man hat wieder eine Ehrenordnung - und damit kann die VDSF-GmbH wieder schön Ehrennadeln verkaufen ;-)

Das alles zusammengefasst aus dem "Flurfunk" der vielen verschiedenen Quellen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich habe echt keine Lust mehr, sollen die machen, was sie wollen !!!
Und meine Anfrage an den Rheinischen schenke ich mir auch, ist alles nicht gut für meinen Blutdruck ......

Die einzige Hoffnung, die bleibt ist, das ein gelernter Jurist der das ganze besser einschätzen kann wie ich , einfach mal wahllos ein paar Anzeigen auf den Weg bringt, ob Erfolg oder nicht,zumindest käme der Krämerladen dann nicht mehr mit dem üblichen Beschwichtigen und Vertrösten weiter wie bisher und müßte belastbare Fakten auf den Tisch legen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Immerhin sind es nur noch wenige Monate bis zur nächsten JHV und wir befinden uns immerhin schon im Jahre 2014, also knapp vor Deadline.


Eventuell eher nur ein paar Wochen.

Es wurde wohl auch drüber gesprochen, die Hauptversammlung auf den Mai vorzuverlegen (wurde wohl von Frau Dr. eingebracht).

Ob es sich da um eine einmalige Sache handelt, oder ob das grundsätzlich zukünftig so sein soll, weiss ich allerdings nicht bzw. konnte mir keine der Quellen sagen/bestätigen.

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang ist ja, dass in der Satzung steht (§9, Ziffer 5), dass die Hauptversammlung jährlich, in der Regel zwischen 01. Oktober und 20. November stattzufinden habe.

Da müsste man dann ja eigentlich auch die Satzung ändern, wenn man zukünftig immer im Mai tagen wollte..

Nicht, dass das Präsidium oder die Geschäftsstellen bisher die Satzung groß gekümmert hätte - man erinnere sich an das satzungswidrige, zu späte Versenden von Protokollen oder die satzungswidrige Einladung zum Verbandsausschuss - ich wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen, dass momentan zu einer Satzungsänderung eine Mehrheit von 90% notwendig wäre.

Aber das ist ja im Vergleich zu Finanzen, Treuhandkonten, Gemeinnützigkeit etc. eh nur so ne Kleinigkeit am Rande, bin nur wegen des Einwurfes von Brotfisch kurz drauf eingegangen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Das soll alles gewesen sein?
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten Landesverbände, egal ob "drinnen" oder "draußen", in einer mehr oder minder gespannten Abwartehaltung à la LV Bayern sind: Bis spätestens 2015 Finanzen und Inhalte in Ordnung, sonst Ende im Gelände.



Hast Du denn mehr erwartet?

Bezüglich der Haltung der Landesverbände teile ich Deine Meinung. Ich frage mich allerdings, woher noch Resthoffnung stammen kann, dass dieser Flickschusterverband, gespickt mit "Führungspersonal" welches seinen Aufgaben offensichtlich in keinster Weise gewachsen ist, bis 2015 etwas vernünftiges zu Stande bekommen soll.
Der Kompetenzmangel in allen Ebenen ist schlicht erschreckend.
Und leider muss man das auch den meisten Landesverbänden attestieren. Wäre es anders, würde keiner noch für mindestens drei Jahre das Geld der Mitglieder in diesen am Rande der Existenz herumfuhrwerkelnden Haufen stecken. 

Das Scheitern dieses Konstruktes war schon im ersten Jahr der Fusionsgespräche mehr als deutlich vorherzusehen. Wie lange wird da jetzt schon herumgefuhrwerkt ? Drei Jahre ?
Plus nochmal drei Jahre ? Macht dann sechs. Multipliziert mit wieviel € Jahresbeiträgen der Angler ? Macht wieviel verbranntes Geld ?

Dafür hätte man sehr viel sinnvolles machen können.


----------



## Koalabaer (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja schon einiges, was da am Samstag vorgebracht werden wird - es wird der Scheideweg sein..
> 
> Es wird sich da die Zukunft entscheiden, das wage ich zu prophezeien.....
> 
> Ich hoffe (noch), das erste Mal seit über 30 Jahren, mal im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns...




hat da einer/einige einen Rückzieher gemacht?

nicht dass ich da sonderlich überrascht wäre, von dem was bisher durchgesickert ist... hörte sich das da oben nach,, auf den Tisch hauen'' an.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nö, kein Rückzieher.
Die Fragen wurden gestellt (zumindest wohl zum größten Teil) aber die Antworten waren wie bisher auch immer ausweichend bis nichtssagend, die Mehrheit hats nicht weiter interessiert, den Verband vorwärts zu bringen, die Fragen aufzuklären und etwas im Sinne der Angler vorwärts zu bringen..

Hauptsache Ruhe im Karton, alles verschweigen, besser weitermauscheln als die Sache endlich vom Kopp auf die Füsse zu stellen..

Da haben dann einige schlicht aufgegeben, die was ändern und vorwärtsbringen wollten und resigniert.....


Nun werde ich das eben mit dem Präsidium aufarbeiten, mit dem uns vorliegenden Material zu Konten, Finanzen, Veranstaltungen, Gemeinnützigkeit etc. -  bzw., wenn die sich weigern, eben mit den zuständigen Behörden/Ministerien..

Die haben nun ihre letzte Chance auf freiwillige Reform verspielt, nun geht alles seinen geregelten, sozialistischen Gang (wie es früher mal so schön hieß...)...


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Kann man keinem Vorwerfen, Journalismus hat Sachlich und Neutral zu sein, also das genaue Gegenteil von dem was du hier betreibst...




Bullshit. Wer hat Dir denn dieses Märchen erzählt?
Journalismus war  noch NIE Sachlich und Neutral.
Journalismus hat Revolutionen entfacht.

Nennt man auch Propaganda. Kommt immer nur drauf an auf welche Seite man steht.


----------



## Hezaru (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Habs gelesen, Blutdruck normal|bigeyes.
Man gewöhnt sich daran.
Treuhandkonten umbenannt, Kontostand unbekannt? Aktuelle Zahlen aus 2013?
Hört sich langsam aber sicher auch Juristisch brisant an.Ich sag ja nur, mir währ nicht wohl dabei.
Angelpolitische Leitlinien nix, versteh ich, die haben ganz andere Sorgen:r
Beitragserhöhungen vorbereiten, LVs informieren ,sich absprechen und Stimmungslage und Mögliches austesten?
NULL
In Japan nennt man das ganze denk ich "Vorbereitung zum Harakiri"
Dieses Märchen wird nicht gut ausgehen (Zitat Die Toten Hosen)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nur mal so am Rande: Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sich einige Medien für diesen Kompetenzbeweis einer ehemaligen Führungskraft der "Wirtschaftspartei" interessieren würden.

 |wavey:

 Bei soviel fehlendem Durchblick entwickeln sich ja schon fast Mitleidsgefühle. #t

*Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle ganz ausdrücklich für Thomas Engagement in dieser Sache bedanken*. Ohne Leute, die so etwas aufdecken, werden selbst solch gravierende Missstände über Jahrzehnte vertuscht. 

 Schickt den ganzen Haufen in die Rente und drückt auf die Reset-Taste.

 Andererseits muss ich mich auch beim DAFV bedanken. Zum zweiten Mal hintereinander habe ich das negative Praxisbeispiel für das Projektleiterseminar, das ich demnächst wieder leiten muss, in Rekordzeit zusammengestellt. Planung, Budgetierung, Kommunikation, alles Steilvorlage! :q


----------



## Hezaru (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch mein fränkischer Kollege.|wavey:
Damit ist sichergestellt dass wenigstens ein Angler vom DAFV privitiert:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> einer ehemaligen Führungskraft der "Wirtschaftspartei" interessieren würden.


Führungskraft?
Wohl eher Hinterbank................??!!?

Aber das spielt ja keine Rolle, gewählt - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend.

Ebenso Misstrauensantrag abgelehnt.

Die Präsis der Landesverbände und die Delegierten und Funktionäre der LV wollten das einstimmig so - bis auf den LSFV-NDS..

Nun haben sie bekommen, was sie wollten, wählten, stützen und immer noch bezahlen..

Jeder kriegt, was er verdient.......

Scheinbar haben die organisierten Angelfischer Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium eben "verdient"....

Schlechtes Karma, so nennt man das wohl in Indien......

Wir werden sehen, wies weitergeht, nachfragen und berichten......


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Schickt den ganzen Haufen in die Rente und drückt auf die Reset-Taste...



...auch noch aliméntieren?
und auf keinen fall "reset" sondern ein überzeugendes 
*format dafv: /x
:vik:
*


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zitat:
Nun werde ich das eben mit dem Präsidium aufarbeiten, mit dem uns vorliegenden Material zu Konten, Finanzen, Veranstaltungen, Gemeinnützigkeit etc. -  bzw., wenn die sich weigern, eben mit den zuständigen Behörden/Ministerien..

Anders wird sich das ganze auch nicht mehr regeln lassen, sonst endet es für alle Angler böse !


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Leider..


----------



## Hezaru (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

So kommen die LVs Bayern und so doch nie zurück.
Viele sind in der mal Abwartenhaltung. Die brauchen doch Zeit..
Viele waren ja enttäuscht, doch je länger ich darüber Nachdenke 
umso besser gefällt mir das Ergebniss.
Vor allem die Insol... äh, ich meine die Finanzverschleierungen.
Ich wünsche Frau Dr.(Finanzminister) weiterhin viel Spass in ihrem Naturschutzverband.
Für diesen Verband braucht es kein AB, die machen doch alles selbst|uhoh:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zitat: 
Für diesen Verband braucht es kein AB, die machen doch alles selbst.

Aber leider nicht schnell genug !!

Das Siechtum dauert schon viel zu lange !!!!


----------



## Hezaru (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

cyprinusbarbus

      cyprinusbarbus              *AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*
         Zitat: 
Für diesen Verband braucht es kein AB, die machen doch alles selbst.

Aber leider nicht schnell genug !!

Das Siechtum dauert schon viel zu lange !!!!           *Heute* 21:16Das Sichtum dauert schon so lange bis fast jeder Kritiker sich dachte " Die können mich doch am Arsch lexxxx"       
Ist das Strategie?
Ich denke JA.
Ich bin zwar erst ein knappes Jahr hier angemeldet, lesen tu ich schon viele Jahre.
Unmöglich,sind die echt so blöd, ich Schäme mich für diese Vertretung, so einen Verband hab ich noch nie erlebt. Und ich kenne einige. Der DAFV ein Schandfleck für jeden vernünftig denkenden Angler.
Sowas hab ich in anderen Verbänden noch nie erlebt und nie für möglich befunden.
Aber ich denke auch das dieser BV nicht überleben kann.
Vielleicht gleicher Name, aber die Köpfe werden zu 100% ausgetauscht werden müssen.
Ich hoffe, P.M. erlebt noch wie sein Vorstand zerschossen wird|evil:

Amen


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich hoffe vielmehr, dass gewisse Leute nicht nur erleben sondern es auch zu spüren bekommen, wenn Sünden der Vergangenheit dort auffallen, wo man sich von Rechts wegen darum zu kümmern hat.
Das Ding mit dem Treuhandkonto ist in meinen Augen ein echter Hammer. Vor allem hilft mir das bei meinem Verständnis und über meine Verwunderung darüber, dass und wie Herr Bauersfeld plötzlich so sang- und klanglos im Nirwana verschwunden ist. Ich hab schon immer gerätselt, ob er einfach zu viel weiß und in Dingen drinsteckt, die man nicht mittragen kann, oder ob er jetzt plötzlich was weiß, was er niemals selbst hätte mittragen können.
Vor allem erinnere ich mich gerade an die Diskussion über die komischen versteckten Rücklagen in der DAV-Bilanz, die wir vor der Fusion hier geführt haben und an die Tatsache, dass damals jemand mit anscheinend sehr viel Hintergrundwissen hier interessante Mutmaßungen gepostet hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wieder 2 neue Meldungen auf der Startseite des DAFV.
www.DAFV.de

1.:
Kormoran als Schädling (interessante Formulierung für einen "Naturschutz"veband, das ist wohl eher der Sprachgebrauch von Bewirtschaftern)
Reine Bewirtschaftungsgeschichte, nix mit Angeln oder Anglern..

2.:
Brandenburger Fischereitag 2013
Gings auch nur um Kormoran und Bewirtschaftung, hatte nix mit Angeln oder Angeln zu tun..



Guckt man sich das auf der DAFV-Seite an, findet man aber eh nur Kormoran, Wasserkraft, Fischzucht, Bewirtschaftung, Eigenlob, Casting....

Irgendwas über Angeln oder Angler (oder auch angelfischen oder organisierte Angelfischer)?

Fehlanzeige...............



Ginge auch anders wie bei andern Verbänden - z. B. einem aus England:
http://www.anglingtrust.net/


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Skurriles:*
> Es soll ein "Journalistenpreis" vergeben werden für Journalisten, die "positiv über den DAFV berichten würden".......



14 Jahre eher und die hätten ihren passenden Hofberichterstatter gehabt:m

Im schönreden von Murks war der genial.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl-Eduard_von_Schnitzler


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 14 Jahre eher und die hätten ihren passenden Hofberichterstatter gehabt:m
> 
> Im schönreden von Murks war der genial.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl-Eduard_von_Schnitzler



Ne du, da gibts Bessere,
die leben sogar noch...

http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/DEASPO_Mohnert89.pdf

Bis zum Ende Scrollen um den Publizisten zu entdecken


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ach schau mal einer an....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Aber nicht wieder abdriften bitte............


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

An was erinnert mich das bloss???
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...ritt-von-praesident-peter-meyer-a-952593.html
An was erinnert mich das bloss?

Aufsichtsgremium einsetzen...
Neue Vereinskultur...
Zu wenig Funktionäre zurückgetreten..
Lieber mit Medien reden als intern, weil man von Vorgesetzten angeschwärzt, übergangen und gegängelt wird.....
und...
und...
und...


an was erinnert mich das bloss????????????????????


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

Nun wurde auch mal wenigstens das Protokoll verschickt von der Jahreshauptversammlung im November 2013 von der Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle.............

Auf jeden Fall mal satzungswidrig spät..

Ob das so so spät kam, weil so viel Schönungsarbeit zu leisten war, kann ich nicht sagen, muss das erst mal durchackern..

Laut Satzung hätte das Protokoll ja spätestens nach 8 Wochen schon bei den LV sein müssen.

Wie gesagt, schon in den Altverbänden war die Satzung scheinbar eh nur schmückendes Beiwerk (auf die nicht satzungsgemäße Revision im VDSF wurde auch im Protokoll eingegangen), das scheint sich ja nahtlos in voller Kompetenz fortzusetzen nun im DAFV..

Da capo...

Alles wird besser 2014....




oder so.........................

PS:
Interessant zum Thema Finanzen.
Da bei Entnahme aus Rücklagen zur Finanzierung des Haushaltplanes die notwendigen Rücklagen (gemeint ist hier wohl die Liquidität laut Geschäftsordnung) nicht erreicht werden, habe man darüber abgestimmt und dies einmalig genehmigt...




Und die Landesverbände lassen sich das alles mehrheitlich gefallen, nicken das alles ab, finanzieren das bis heute und werden auch wohl der kommenden Beitragserhöhung (mehr Kohle für weniger Leistung, Versicherungen sollen gekappt werden, die Fischwaid kostenpflichtig etc.) zum "Wohle" der Zahler (der organisierten Angelfischer) wieder eine Mehrheit geben.

Und ich mache jede Wette, dass auch dieses Protokoll genauso wieder abgenickt werden wird, keiner sich drüber aufregt, alles hingenommen wird - und am Ende noch Präsidentin, Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen für ihre achso tolle, zielführende Arbeit beklatscht und bejubelt werden..

Will jemand dagegen wetten??


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Auch ein Schreiben vom Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ging raus an die LV.

Die Schwierigkeiten bei der Finanzierung und die Bettelmails an die Landesverbände zur Finanzierung des Verbandsblättchens haben wir ja schon mehrfach angesprochen, ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass die Firma des Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit der Erstellung der Zeitschrift beauftragt wurde.

Scheint alles irgendwie nix genützt zu haben..
Zuerst mal wird jetzt von 6 auf 4 Ausgaben pro Jahr eingestampft (bei natürlich immer noch gleichem Mitgliedsbeitrag, bei dem das alles mal dabei war - mit 6 Ausgaben).

Zudem sollen die Landesverbände, wo möglich, die Fischwaid zukünftig selber weiter verschicken, um Porto für den BV zu sparen..

Da eine Zeitschrift nur so gut wie ihr Inhalt wäre (wie wahr, wie wahr....), solle man doch bitte aus LV und Vereinen Artikel schicken, die von bundesweitem Interesse wären....

Also wie scheinbar üblich im DAFV:
Wieder weniger Leistung für noch mehr Kohle.........


Applaus, Applaus - wie es bei den Muppets immer hiess....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die DAFV-GmbH verkauft auch mit tollem Rabatt an die LV Filiermesser - die kosten laut Mail an die LV da jetzt ungefähr 30% weniger als UVP.

Also ca. so viel wie bei Amazon, mit Versand gerechnet....


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Letztere Motivation verstehe ich nicht wirklich. |kopfkrat
Liefern die den LV-Vertretern jetzt Waffen zum Selbstschutz für die nächste Versammlung auf Landesebene
oder schaffen die solche präventiv aus dem Haus, zur Vermeidung eventueller Seppuku*-Rituale im BV?
#c

_*
Zitat Wiki:
Ein Mann, der wegen einer Pflichtverletzung sein Gesicht verloren hatte, konnte durch Seppuku die Ehre seiner Familie wiederherstellen._


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Letztere Motivation verstehe ich nicht wirklich. |kopfkrat


Ich vermute mal, dass die nicht mehr vom DAFV unterstützt werden können, weil die selber kein prall gefülltes Säckel mehr haben, sondern alles auf den Kopp gehauen..

Und nun versuchen sie bei der GmbH , die Lager leerzuräumen und noch ein bisschen Kohle ran zu bringen mit allem, was sich irgendwie zu Geld machen lässt...

Zuerst waren es ja ihre alten Bücherschinken, Faltblätter und so Zeug, das sie zum verramschen angeboten haben. 

Nun haben sie wohl ein paar Messer gefunden, die sie noch losschlagen können...

Wie gesagt:
Vermutung..


----------



## muddyliz (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Na, immerhin verkauft die DAFV-GmbH auch lange Unterhosen, damit sie sich warm anziehen können, wenn sie demnächst pleite sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Dass die pleite gehen, würde ich nie behaupten - woher soll mans wissen, wenn nicht mal der HV konkrete Zahlen, Verträge und Geldflüsse vorgelegt wurden, sondern nur auf die Revisoren verwiesen haben (nicht satzungsgemäße Revision, zur Erinnerung)..


----------



## pro-release (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wie ich schon mehrfach geschrieben habe, bei soviel Schwarzseherei würd ich mir die ... geben.

Macht die GmbH nix, isse *******. Unterbreitet die GmbH vergüntigte Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, isse ******* und steht vor der Pleite...

Dein Amazonverweis interessiert mich. Wo kann ich exakt dieses Messer zu den gleichen Konditionen oder besseren kaufen? Hätte gerne einen Link!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

"ca. so viel" hatte ich geschrieben (die "ca. 700,000" im DAFV sind ja auch nur 640.000 ;-)), nicht zu gleichen oder besseren Konditionen..

33,00 mit Versand bei der GmbH laut Mail

33,64 bei Amazon mit Versand bei der gleichen Artikelnummer...
http://www.amazon.de/Marttiini-902715-Filetiermesser-ohne/dp/B001C8VNVY

Das ist ja aber nicht das Hauptproblem mit der GmbH im DAFV (biste da angestellt, weil Du da gleich so einsteigst??), sondern nur eines von vielen seltsamen und nicht einfach nachzuvollziehenden Dingen im DAFV..


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sorry, ist jetzt etwas OffTopic:
Ist der Verkaufspreis von 33,00 € ein Sonderpreis für die LV?
Auf der Shop-Page der DAFV GmbH wird das Messer nämlich etwas teurer und zzgl. Versand (3,- € unversichert) angeboten.
Aber wir müssen ja hier nicht um 3-5 € diskutieren.

Da würde es viel mehr interessieren, auf welcher Basis die GmbH damals gegründet wurde, wie die Verstrickung zwischen GmbH und Verband früher war und heute ist, ob die damaligen und heutigen Geschäftsführer vom Verband und/oder der GmbH bezahlt wurden oder das ehrenamtlich machen / gemacht haben und und und...
Fragen über Fragen die nie beantwortet wurden, natürlich nicht im AB, wozu denn auch, aber auch gegenüber von LV-Präsis immer noch nicht.


----------



## Werner1 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "sondern nur eines von vielen seltsamen und nicht einfach nachzuvollziehenden Dingen im DAFV..


 
Na ja, das man Angebote macht ist jetzt nicht wirklich seltsam. Bin ja nun wahrlich kein Freund des Verbandes, aber von dem Angebot des Messers als seltsames Ding zu sprechen, empfinde ich jetzt auch als übertrieben. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich hab auch nix von seltsam geschrieben etc., nur drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das tolle Angebot laut Mail von der GmbH anderswo auch regulär ca. den gleichen Preis kostet mit Versand.

Hochgezogen daran haben sich ja andere....

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja aber nicht das Hauptproblem mit der GmbH im DAFV (biste da angestellt, weil Du da gleich so einsteigst??), sondern nur eines von vielen seltsamen und nicht einfach nachzuvollziehenden Dingen im DAFV..


----------



## Werner1 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "ca. so viel" hatte ich geschrieben (die "ca. 700,000" im DAFV sind ja auch nur 640.000 ;-)), nicht zu gleichen oder besseren Konditionen..
> 
> 33,00 mit Versand bei der GmbH laut Mail
> 
> ...


 

da steht doch seltsam, oder nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Dass die Vorgänge, Verträge, Zahlenflüsse etc.  um die GmbH (haben wir auch schon zigmal angeführt) im VDSF wie im DAFV auch trotz Nachfragen von Landesverbänden nie offengelegt wurden ist das, was ich mit seltsam meinte, nicht das Angebot.

Selbstverständlich kann jede Firma tolle Angebote mit Riesenrabatten anpreisen, die anderswo dann der normale Preis sind (kommt ja auch immer wieder mal bei Matratzen, Küchen etc. vor...)..


----------



## pro-release (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es geht mir darum das in euren Augen einfach alles, egal ob es vom Verband der GmbH, dem Präsidium oder sonstwem der irgendwie zum Verband gehört kommt, immer negativ ist. Ich kann an Rabatten, oder irgendwelchen Flyern, oder Broschüren die "verramscht" werden, bei besten Willen nichts negatives feststellen.  Vielleicht liegt das an anderen "Grundeinstellungen".


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ist diese VDSF/ DAFV GmbH gemeinnützig?

Vereine können/ dürfen ihren Geschäftsbetrieb in einer GmbH auslagern.
Damit wäre z.B. im Fall der Fälle das Vereinsvermögen geschützt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



pro-release schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum das in euren Augen einfach alles, egal ob es vom Verband der GmbH, dem Präsidium oder sonstwem der irgendwie zum Verband gehört kommt, immer negativ ist.



Nach jahrzehntelangen Erfahrungen mit den Verbänden wirst Du aber niemand übel nehmen wollen, dass man da eine gesunde Skepsis hat..

Und hier ist nicht das Thema, wer skeptisch ist und warum, sondern wie der Verband arbeitet (wenn man das so nennen will)..

Dass zum Beispiel auch "arbeiten" laut Satzung und Geschäftsordnung nicht die Stärke des VDSF oder jetzt des DAFV zu sein scheint. Das Protokoll der Mitgliederversammlung im November 2013 wurde jetzt endlich verschickt. Das hätte satzungsgemäß innerhalb 8 Wochen geschehen müssen. Festgestellt wurde im Protokoll auch, dass die Revision im VDSF nicht satzungsgemäß war. Ebenso, dass bei Finanzierung der Haushaltslücke im Haushaltsplan 2014 aus Rücklagen nicht mehr die notwendige Rücklagenhöhe vorhanden sei (gemeint ist da wohl die erforderliche Liquidität laut Geschäftsordnung).
und,
und,
und.......

Und da sollte man nicht skeptisch sein dürfen???

Ernsthaft????


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@pro-release:
In gewisser Weise kann ich Deine Kritiken hier gut verstehen und nachvollziehen. Du bemängelst, dass 





> alles, egal ob es vom Verband der GmbH, dem Präsidium oder sonstwem der irgendwie zum Verband gehört kommt, immer negativ


von uns dargestellt wird.

Der einfache und nachvollziehbare Grund ist, dass wir hier grundsätzlich über alles berichten, was uns hinsichtlich der Verbandsthemen zu Augen/Ohren gekommen ist und dabei lediglich darauf achten, dass die gemeldeten Fakten auch belegbar sind. 
Und so wie Du das jetzt darstellst, liest es sich fast so, als wären wir "schuld" daran, dass dies eben alles negativ ist. Nur: das liegt nicht an uns, sondern an den Verbänden.

Wenn es in den Verbänden eine intakte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gäbe und z.B. der Pressesprecher des DAFV und/oder der Geschäftsführer der DAFV-GmbH eine Pressemitteilung verfasst hätte(n) mit dem Titel: "DAFV-GmbH bietet Martinii Filetiermesser jetzt zu günstigen Sonderkonditionen an", dann wäre dies auch entsprechend neutral oder sogar positiv gewürdigt worden.
Wenn es aber nur einen Brief an die LV gibt, wo dies u.a. beiläufig erwähnt wird, dann sieht es nunmal so aus, als sollte dies nicht an die breite Öffentlichkeit kommuniziert werden, mit der Folge, dass das entstandene "G'schmäckle" entsprechend genauso kritisch kommentiert wird.

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass uns immer unterstellt wird, wir wollten nicht anders. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich sehne mich sogar danach, dass irgendwann hier mal ein Thread eröffnet wird mit dem Titel "Bundesverband räumt mit alten Fehlern gründlich auf". Nur leider geht es bis jetzt eben noch nicht mal ansatzweise in diese Richtung. Und solange die Intransparenz hinsichtlich der Verbindung GmbH und Verband mit aller Kraft auch verbandsintern aufrecht erhalten wird, werden Kritiker und Fragesteller dazu nunmal nicht stumm bleiben. Mag sein, dass Du das persönlich anders siehst, ich jedoch habe die Auffassung, dass ein funktionierender Verband keine Geheimhaltung von wirtschaftlichen Zusammenhängen nötig hat, weder vor der interessierten Öffentlichkeit noch (und schon gar nicht) vor den ihn (mit) finanzierenden direkten und indirekten Mitgliedern.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @pro-release:
> In gewisser Weise kann ich Deine Kritiken hier gut verstehen und nachvollziehen. Du bemängelst, dass
> von uns dargestellt wird.
> 
> ...



Schlage vor, dass wir einen solchen thread schonmal vorsorglich einrichten - Status: pending.

Die Intransparenz, die ja bei der GmbH ähnlich ist wie zB bei der Finanzierung des Castingsports, ist leider Bestandteil des alten Systems. Deswegen muss man ein neues System dagegensetzen, wenn man Intransparenz beseitigen will. Das macht die Herausforderung so groß. Aber genau daran wird man eines Tages die Amtszeit der Präsidentin beurteilen: in welche Richtung sie an dieser Weichenstellung gegangen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nochmal, das ist hier nur ne Randerscheinung, die eben zum trüben Bild passt...:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "ca. so viel" hatte ich geschrieben (die "ca. 700,000" im DAFV sind ja auch nur 640.000 ;-)), nicht zu gleichen oder besseren Konditionen..
> 
> 33,00 mit Versand bei der GmbH laut Mail
> 
> ...






			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> pro-release schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es geht mir darum das in euren Augen einfach alles, egal ob es vom Verband der GmbH, dem Präsidium oder sonstwem der irgendwie zum Verband gehört kommt, immer negativ ist.
> ...



Denkt noch an das Treuhandkonto, die Sache mit Verbandsveranstaltungen/Gemeinnützigkeit, dass der Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit seiner Firma die Fischwaid erstellt, etc, etc. etc....

Die haben so viel aufzuräumen, dass manche sagen, nur aus Ruinen können Neues entstehen - und da ist die GmbH nur ein, kleiner Punkt.........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich versuche das Angebot mal positiv darzustellen....

*Nach über einjähriger intensiver Vorbereitung unter Einbeziehung des gesamten Präsidiums mit beiden Geschäftsstellen - trotz immenser anderer Aufgaben - ist es der VDSF GmbH in Zusammenarbeit mit dem DAFV gelungen das Marttiini Filetiermesser zu wettbewerbsfähigen Preisen den Landesverbänden anzubieten!*

 Liest sich doch viel positiver, oder?


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Naja, der Sarkasmus bleibt halt spürbar :m

Ich denke mal, die DAFV-GmbH hat ja schließlich auch Angestellte, die nicht für's Nichtstun bezahlt werden, sondern eben dafür, den Shop zu betreiben. Und warum sollten die nicht bei dem einen oder anderen Händler/Lieferanten auch mal 'nen Preis rausgekitzelt haben, der wettbewerbsfähig oder sogar noch besser ist.#c
Wenn die das dann noch aktiv bewerben würden, fände ich es sogar richtig gut!!!

Nur ist damit noch nicht eine einzige der offenen Fragen rund um das Konstrukt beantwortet, und darum geht es doch in erster Linie.

Ich stell mir gerade mal vor, die GmbH würde jährlich Erlöse im 5-6 stelligen Bereich erwirtschaften, die dann in den Bundesverband fließen und dort zur Förderung des Angelns in Deutschland eingesetzt werden...

...und dann gäbe es dabei genau die gleiche Transparenz und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, und keiner bekäme davon etwas mit. :m

Gegen "Tue Gutes und rede darüber" hat doch keiner was.
"Tue Gutes und hülle dich in Stillschweigen" ist jedoch unproduktiv und kritisch wird es, wenn ein "Tue Ungutes und versuche es zu vertuschen" letztlich auffliegt.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Im übrigen zeigt sich hier mal wieder typisches Verhalten eines unserer Kritiker.
Kaum setzt man den Pauschalkritiken Sachargumente entgegen, hüllen sich die Angesprochenen in Schweigen. #d
Diskussions- und Dialogfähigkeit sieht anders aus!!!


----------



## pro-release (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mir fehlt schlichtweg die Zeit und der Antrieb hier nicht zielführende Endlosdiskussionen zu führen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Habt ihr euch abgesprochen? 



Honeyball schrieb:


> Im übrigen zeigt sich hier mal wieder typisches Verhalten eines unserer Kritiker.
> Kaum setzt man den Pauschalkritiken Sachargumente entgegen, hüllen sich die Angesprochenen in Schweigen.
> Diskussions- und Dialogfähigkeit sieht anders aus!!!





pro-release schrieb:


> Mir fehlt schlichtweg die Zeit und der Antrieb hier nicht zielführende Endlosdiskussionen zu führen.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nein, aber ich nehme diese Antwort gerne als beispielhafte weil typische Reaktion zu Kenntnis.:g
Es ist halt leichter, sich die Zeit zu nehmen, auf dem AB und Thomas rumzuhacken und rumzumeckern, als sich mal mit den eigentlichen Inhalten der hier geäußerten Kritiken auseinanderzusetzen.:m

Aber es wird ja alles besser...

irgendwann....

oder so....


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler hat auf seiner Delegiertenversammlung am 08.03.14 ein Diskussionspapier mit Leitsätzen verabschiedet, dass dem DAFV als Diskussionsgrundlage dienen soll, um endlich mal eigene Leitsätze zu erstellen.
Nachzulesen hier:
http://landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=43

Abgesehen davon, dass ich es als nette Geste von den Sachsen empfinde, ihrem Bundesverband mal ein wenig zu zeigen, wo es langgehen könnten, wenn man endlich mal konstruktiv weitermachen würde, finde ich auch inhaltlich einige Dinge, mit denen man sich als Angler in Deutschland durchaus identifizieren kann. Auch bemerkenswert ist aus meiner Sicht, dass die Förderung der Angelfischerei und die Vertretung der Interessen aller Anglerinnen und Angler so ziemlich am Anfang stehen, zwar nur räumlich über allem anderen.
Allerdings sollte jedem klar sein, dass dies nur der Entwurf eines von vielen Landesverbänden ist, der dann erstmal bundesweit diskutiert werden muss, wobei sicherlich bei einigen Detailpunkten fraglich ist, ob diese -insbesondere bei den Ex-VdSF'lern- eine Chance haben verabschiedet zu werden. (z.B. "Förderung der Gewässerpools")

Spannend wird vor allem das unter "Traditionspflege" hervorgehobene Vereinsleben mit dem Satz, der DAFV unterstütze Gemeinschafts-, Hege- und Königsfischen unter traditionell üblicher Würdigung der Fangergebnisse. Das ist ja genau der Punkt, den das Bundesfinanzministerium derzeit grundlegend anders bewertet.

Fazit: Ein Jahr nachdem man ohne irgendwelche Gründe und Ziele zu haben, mit aller Gewalt die Fusion durchgedrückt hat, fängt jetzt mal einer der vom umbenannten VDSF geschluckten Landesverbände an, sich Gedanken zu machen, was man eigentlich mit dem Ganzen bezwecken könnte.
Wie gesagt: nette Geste und vielleicht ein Funken Hoffnung, dass dies, so wie einiges in der Vergangenheit, einfach abgenickt wird, ohne groß darüber nachzudenken, und plötzlich es ein Leitziel des DAFV wäre, sich als Interessensvertretung für alle deutschen Anglerinnen und Angler zu sehen (steht da wirklich so drin!!!). Diesem hohen Ziel folgend, wäre man dann ja sogar gezwungen, ein Konzept zu entwickeln, um dieser Interessen aller Anglerinnen und Angler gewahr zu werden, damit man sie vertreten kann. Ob diese allerdings mit denen der organisierten gewässerbewirtschaftenden Vereine in Einklang zu bringen sind, bleibt abzuwarten, genau wie die Tatsache, ob die -aus meiner Sicht ziemlich gut gelungene- sächsische Initiative in den alten VdSF-Kreisen genauso positiv bewertet wird.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (11. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Beruhigung des schlechten Gewissens. Der LVSA war Mitglied der Initiativgruppe...


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

war Bayern das nicht auch??? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Inhaltlich kann man vieles an der Vorlage aussetzen, da ist nach wie vor viel anglerfeindliches dabei.

Dass aber ein LV dazu überhaupt so was zur Diskussion stellt (im Gegensatz zum viel wichtigeren Thema der Fusion an sich, die ja über die Köpfe der organisierten Angelfischer hinweg durchgesetzt wurde, und das unter brechen aller gegebenen Versprechen - gerade auch vom LAV-Sachsen als "Haupttreiber" zur (Kon)Fusion im DAV neben den Brandenburgern), ist auf jeden Fall ein anerkennenswerter Fortschritt - wenn es sich nicht am Ende wieder als reine Verbandlernebelkerzenwerferei rausstellen sollte...

Was ich wirklich NICHT hoffe, sondern mir inständig wünsche, dass hier ein LV endlich dazu gelernt hat...



Davon ab geht's hier ja nicht um den LAVS, sondern um den BV......

Und da ist nach wie vor in allen Belangen (Finanzen, Konten, Veranstaltungen, satzungswidriges Handeln, "kompetentes" Personal, keine angelpolitische Richtung etc., etc. nach wie vor alles (leider) beim Alten....).


----------



## Prappo (11. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inhaltlich kann man vieles an der Vorlage aussetzen, da ist nach wie vor viel anglerfeindliches dabei.


 
Könntest du mir mal bitte erklären, was an diesem Papier anglerfeindlich ist? Beim Lesen dieses Threads kommt mir mehr und mehr der Gedanke, dass du deine Individualinteressen mit dem Anglerintersse verwechselst. #d

Bei allen Problemen, die eine solche Fusion mit sich bringt, konnte uns doch nichts besseres passieren. Ja - ich bekenne mich als Anhänger dieser Fusion, weil ich in Leipzig gesehen habe, was die Trennung bewirkt und wie gut eine Fusion ist. Wir haben auf kleiner Ebene vorgemacht, dass das funktionieren kann. 

Heute interssiert das in Leipzig u. U. absolut niemanden mehr, in welchem Verband er einmal war. Uns verbindet einzig und allein das gemeinsame Hobby und so soll das auch auf Bundesebene werden.


----------



## Blauzahn (11. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... anglerfeindliches dabei.
> 
> ... reine Verbandlernebelkerzenwerferei rausstellen sollte...
> 
> ... dass hier ein LV endlich dazu gelernt hat...



Ergänzungen ?

Und hierzu:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab geht's hier ja nicht um den LAVS, sondern um den BV......



Schon gelesen, wie die Überschrift des - von Honeyball verlinkten - Papiers / Links lautet?
Also sehr wohl ein Papier was den BV betrifft und auch von dir nicht als OT hier wegdiskutiert werden kann !

Nun kann weiter im Mist gerührt werden |wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Will doch keiner wegdiskutieren, sonst hätte ich es ja nicht genau hier reingestellt.

Ich sage aber auch, dass ich nach wie vor eine sehr große Klientel sehe, die sich um eine viel einfachere Möglichkeit bemüht, um in Deutschland zu angeln, halt genauso wie es in Skandinavien, Tschechien, Frankreich, Niederlande, Italien, Kroatien .... tja, fast überall außer im regulierungswütigen Deutschland möglich ist. Genau das wird in dem Papier z.B. verneint und ist damit für den Teil der Angler, die es genauso sehen wie ich, eben anglerfeindlich.

Die (aktive?) Bekämpfung von anglerfeindlichem Populismus fehlt gänzlich in der Liste - auch so ein Punkt, wo man sicherlich nicht sofort als anglerfreundlich argumentieren würde.
Genauso fehlt eine klare Stellungnahme zu Themen wie C&R oder die freie Entscheidung des Anglers über die Verwertung des gefangenen Fisches. Ich persönlich empfinde es als anglerfeindlich, wenn ich einen beim Barschangeln gefangenen Döbel oder Rapfen, den ich wegen seiner vielen Gräten nunmal kulinarisch nicht so schätze, nicht einfach wieder schonend zurücksetzen darf.

Ohne jetzt jedes Detail der Vorlage auszudiskutieren, sage auch ich klar: Da sind noch immer Punkte bei, die viele Angler in Deutschland ablehnen würden, wenn sie mit entscheiden dürften.

Aber (und genau das hat auch Thomas gesagt): Es ist ein wichtiger und richtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung, auch wenn er deutlich zwei Jahre zu spät und nicht als erster Schritt zur Vorbereitung des zweiten, sondern als x-ter Schritt nach vielem blinden Herumgetapse kommt.

Hat der LVSA dazu gelernt?
Wird diese Initiative vom DAFV genauso unterdrückt, wie vieles andere, was in eine positive Richtung ging/geht (und entpuppt sich dadurch dann als Nebelkerze)?

Wir wissen es nicht, aber es gehört ganz klar in das Thema DAFV 2014, dies zu beurteilen und weiter zu beobachten!!!


----------



## Blauzahn (11. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Servus Honeyball,

bei dem, was jetzt hier von Euch an Forderungen - Mitnahme ALLER Angler - gefordert wird, stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ihr - die ihr ja auch mal organsiert wart und tlw. sogar in Ehrenämtern(ggf. weit oben) aktiv - nicht schon vor vielen Jahren darauf hin gearbeitet habt, diese Ziele zu erreichen?

Mittlerweile entsteht der Eindruck, das diejenigen, die an Änderungen interessiert und hierfür Kraft und Freizeit investieren, mehr als nur einmal zum Deppen gemacht werden und wurden.

Schon klar, was vergangen ist, ist durch - das gilt für Euch, muß aber auch für andere gelten.
Egal welches Ego gerade befriedigt werden soll |wavey:

Mit mauern und jedweder Verneinung bleibt man zwar seiner Linie treu, aber kommt keinen Schritt vorwärts.

Abendgruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich kann in dem Entwurf beileibe nix anglerfeindliches erkennen.
Ich finde ihn bemerkenswert ausgewogen und gut.
Klar, in einzelnen Punkten habe ich eine etwas andere Meinung, aber gegenüber allem, was bisher von Seiten des VDSF - und nicht erst seit der Übernahme des DAV - zu lesen war, wäre das ein Quantensprung.

Wenn die Finanzämter was übriglassen, sicher eine gute Basis.
Das das dann auch gelebt werden muss ist eine zweite, und für die Zukunft zu beweisende, Sache.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (11. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Dabei ist der Verband untrennbar mit der Basis verbunden. Es gilt der Grundsatz: Für und mit Anglern. Dafür ist die Kommunikation zwischen DAFV als Bundesverband und den Anglern an der Basis wichtig.



Wie das in der Praxis aussieht wird hier auf Seite 28 Heft oder 24 PDF (Mittelteil) erläutert.


----------



## Honeyball (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus Honeyball,
> 
> bei dem, was jetzt hier von Euch an Forderungen - Mitnahme ALLER Angler - gefordert wird, stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ihr - die ihr ja auch mal organsiert wart und tlw. sogar in Ehrenämtern(ggf. weit oben) aktiv - nicht schon vor vielen Jahren darauf hin gearbeitet habt, diese Ziele zu erreichen?
> ....



Kleines Missverständnis Deinerseits.
Ich fordere seitens eines Verbandes nicht die Mitnahme ALLER Angler ein, sondern in dem Leitlinienentwurf des LVSA ist dies genauso vorgesehen.
Ein Verband (egal welcher) soll und wird erstmal in der Pflicht sein, alle seine MITGLIEDER mitzunehmen, dann gerne demokratisch mit Mehrheitsentscheidungen bei kritischen Themen. Ich bin damals raus aus Verein- und Verbandsarbeit, weil 1.) die Strukturen nicht (mehr) demokratisch waren sondern ganz klar diktatorisch und 2.) ich meine Interessen durch den Verband nicht mehr vertreten sah, sondern dieser aktiv an von mir nicht mitgetragenen Entscheidungen hinsichtlich Fischereiordnung(en) und Gesetzgebung mitgewirkt hat, damals meiner Meinung nach klar gegen die (Meinung der Mehrheit der) Angler.

Und: Ich mache sofort einen Strich durch alles Vergangene, wenn ich den Eindruck gewinne, dass die Landes- und Bundesverbände plötzlich wieder in Summe gute Arbeit leisten, offen kommunizieren (auch das Vergangene!)  und die Mauscheleien, Tricksereien und Hinterzimmeraktionen tatsächlich Vergangenheit sind und nicht mehr Gegenwart geschweige denn Zukunft.


----------



## Prappo (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich bin damals raus aus Verein- und Verbandsarbeit, weil 1.) die Strukturen nicht (mehr) demokratisch waren sondern ganz klar diktatorisch und 2.) ich meine Interessen durch den Verband nicht mehr vertreten sah, sondern dieser aktiv an von mir nicht mitgetragenen Entscheidungen hinsichtlich Fischereiordnung(en) und Gesetzgebung mitgewirkt hat, damals meiner Meinung nach klar gegen die (Meinung der Mehrheit der) Angler.


 
Genau wegen solcher Aussagen  behaupte ich, dass du deine Individualinterssen vetrittst und nicht das Wohl der Angler im Blick hast. Du widersprichst dich in einem Satz. Einerseits forderts du demokratische Strukturen (Nummer 1) und andererseits wetterst du gegen Entscheide, die nicht deiner Meinung entsprechen (Nummer 2). Was willst du eigentlich?

1. Deine Ideen von Freiheit des Angelns a la Skandinavien sind völlig abwegig und werden in Deutschland niemals umgesetzt. Erstens haben wir völlig andere besitzverhältnisse und dann, siehe SH oder NDS, gibt es bei uns regierungstragende Parteien, die mit allen Mitteln eher merh, denn weniger Bürokratie für das Angeln anstreben - übrigens auch für die Jagd, die Landwirtschaft, die Fischereiwirtschaft etc. Und diese Parteien werden demokratisch gewählt.

2. Die (aktive?) Bekämpfung von anglerfeindlichem Populismus - was ikst das. Was soll dazu im Papier stehen. Ist das wirklich sinnvoll, wenn wir Angler über jeden Ast springen, der uns hingehalten wird. Wichtig ist, dass wir einen starken (Bundes-)verband haben, der seine Meinungen und Ziele bei denen, die über Gesetze und Verordnungen zu entscheiden haben, *mit einer Stimme rüberbringt*. Nur das zählt - keine PETA o. ä. Und leider haben die sogenannten Tierschützer nicht immer unrecht.

3. Der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, speziell der Regionalverband Leipzig hat, auch auf Mitinitiative meiner Person, die Fusion des VDSF und des DAV hervorragend über die Bühne gebracht. bei allen Übergangsschwierigkeiten haben wir *im Interesse alles Angler *richtig was erreicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Prappo schrieb:


> 3. Der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, speziell der Regionalverband Leipzig hat, auch auf Mitinitiative meiner Person, die Fusion des VDSF und des DAV hervorragend über die Bühne gebracht. bei allen Übergangsschwierigkeiten haben wir *im Interesse alles Angler *richtig was erreicht.


Was hat man denn bekommen und erreicht, jetzt fast ein Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion???

Realistisch betrachtet?

Einen handlungsunfähigen Verband mit einer kompetenten Nichtanglerin an der Spitze, ungeklärte Finanzlage (auf dem VA  2014 waren die aktuellsten vorgelegten Zahlen aus 2012!!), Konten über welche die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdende Veranstaltungen laufen und die bei der Fusion nicht in den Unterlagen auftauchten. 
Keine konkreten Antworten von Präsidentin und Präsidium auf ganz konkrete Fragen von Landesverbänden, keinerlei angelpolitische Richtung oder Zielsetzung im BV erkennbar, Schweigen zu den ganzen anglerfeindlichen Veröffentlichungen von Tierrechtssektierern. 

Nach wie vor auch ungeklärt die ca. 30%-Gehaltserhöhung für die Geschäftsstelle Berlin, die DAV-Grundstücke, die Vorgänge um die VDSF (jetzt DAFV) GmbH. 

Dazu eine katastrophale Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (wer die DAFV-Seite mit den News liest, kann schnell feststellen, dass da nur über Arbeit von Landesverbänden und Wissenschaftlern berichtet wird - KEINE EINZIGE Meldung zur "Arbeit" des BV).

Dazu satzungswidriges Verhalten des BV sowohl bei Versendung von Protokollen, Einladung zu Sitzungen etc., akzeptieren der satzungswidrigen Revisionen im VDSF, und, und, und...............

*Ich danke allen *für ihren Einsatz  und für das brechen der Versprechen und das blinde abnicken der (Kon)Fusion trotz aller Warnungen und Bedenken. 

Ohne vorherige Bearbeitung der ganzen Fragen, ohne festschreiben von Zielen und Richtung vor der Fusion - und dass jetzt genau die, die das alles verbockt haben, nun endlich in Ruhe weitermachen sollen dürfen..

*Ich danke dafür*, dass die organisierten Angelfischer so kompetent, offen und vollumfänglich von den Landesverbänden informiert wurden, was mit der (Kon)Fusion erreicht werden soll, dass ihre Bedenken ernst genommen wurden, dass versucht wurde sie mitzunehmen, dass in jedem Verband und jeder Gliederung  jedes LVs und aller angeschlossener Vereine auf Grundlage vollkommen offen gelegter Informationen und Fakten darüber abgestimmt werden konnte, ob man diese Fusion will oder nicht..

*Ich danke allen*, die uns diese "Wohltaten im "Sinne aller Angler"  - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie Frau Dr. so schön sagt, genauso, dass für sie nur ein organisierter Angelfischer ein Angler wäre - beschert haben ..

*Danke vielmals dafür....*




Da wird dann ja wohl angel- und verbandspolitisch 2014 (und folgende) ein richtig tolles Jahr für Angler und das Angeln allgemein werden....





oder so...........................


----------



## Elbangler_70 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Prappo schrieb:


> 3. Der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, speziell der Regionalverband Leipzig hat, auch auf Mitinitiative meiner Person, die Fusion des VDSF und des DAV hervorragend über die Bühne gebracht. bei allen Übergangsschwierigkeiten haben wir *im Interesse alles Angler *richtig was erreicht.


 
Was denn? Ich sehe nichts! Ihm Gegenteil, u.a. hat der LVSA die beschlossene Mitgliederabstimmung im AVE missachtet und wieder besseren Wissens der Übernahme zugestimmt!


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

..herrvoragend über die Bühne gebracht...

incl. Mobbing von Delegierten etc. volles Programm von antidemokratischen Mitteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich sag nur nochmal :
DANKE!!!


----------



## Honeyball (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ad 1.) Auch wenn du sie als "abwegig" empfindest, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich es nicht für sinnvoll halte, mich dafür einzusetzen. Da treffen halt unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander und als Demokrat akzeptiere ich es zwar, zur überstimmten Minderheit in dieser Sache zu gehören, aber bin damit nicht einfach mundtot!

Ad 2.)Du sprichst mir fast völlig aus der Seele: (leicht korrigiert )
Wichtig wäre es, dass wir einen starken (Bundes-)verband hätten, der die Meinungen und Ziele der von ihm Vertretenen bei denen, die über Gesetze und Verordnungen zu entscheiden haben, mit einer Stimme rüberbringt. 

Ohne Frage ist das Papier des LVSA ein Schritt in genau diese richtige Richtung. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich dieses oder Ähnliches,  vielleicht mit der einen oder anderen Ergänzung, mal auf der DAFV-Seite als mit der Mehrheit der Mitglieder (LV) abgestimmtes Positionspapier lesen könnte. Abgestimmt deshalb, weil dadurch dokumentiert würde, dass die LV auch wirklich dahinter stehen.


----------



## Prappo (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Was denn? Ich sehe nichts! Ihm Gegenteil, u.a. hat der LVSA die beschlossene Mitgliederabstimmung im AVE missachtet und wieder besseren Wissens der Übernahme zugestimmt!


 
Wenn es diesen Beschluss gab - lesen konnte ich nur das http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de...nz-dresden-e-v-zur-fusion-der-bundesverbande/ - dann seid ihr nur ein Verband von dreien gewesen. Aus Chemnitz und Leipzig habe ich so etwas nicht gelesen. Das ist Demokratie.


----------



## Prappo (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ..herrvoragend über die Bühne gebracht...
> 
> incl. Mobbing von Delegierten etc. volles Programm von antidemokratischen Mitteln.


 
KommSharpo, Namen auf den Tisch. Sowas behaupten kann jeder. Wie gesagt, ich war intensiv an der Fusion in 2008 beteiligt, gemobbt wurde keiner. Jede Stimme konnte sich äußern, zum Glück war die Mehrheit aber für die Fusion zum Anglerverband Leipzig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

hier geht's nicht um die Landesfusion in Sachsen...

Daher nochmal mein großer Dank an alle, die uns die (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV beschert haben (das Thema hier):


Prappo schrieb:


> 3. Der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, speziell der Regionalverband Leipzig hat, auch auf Mitinitiative meiner Person, die Fusion des VDSF und des DAV hervorragend über die Bühne gebracht. bei allen Übergangsschwierigkeiten haben wir *im Interesse alles Angler *richtig was erreicht.


Was hat man denn bekommen und erreicht, jetzt fast ein Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion???

Realistisch betrachtet?

Einen handlungsunfähigen Verband mit einer kompetenten Nichtanglerin an der Spitze, ungeklärte Finanzlage (auf dem VA  2014 waren die aktuellsten vorgelegten Zahlen aus 2012!!), Konten über welche die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdende Veranstaltungen laufen und die bei der Fusion nicht in den Unterlagen auftauchten. 
Keine konkreten Antworten von Präsidentin und Präsidium auf ganz konkrete Fragen von Landesverbänden, keinerlei angelpolitische Richtung oder Zielsetzung im BV erkennbar, Schweigen zu den ganzen anglerfeindlichen Veröffentlichungen von Tierrechtssektierern. 

Nach wie vor auch ungeklärt die ca. 30%-Gehaltserhöhung für die Geschäftsstelle Berlin, die DAV-Grundstücke, die Vorgänge um die VDSF (jetzt DAFV) GmbH. 

Dazu eine katastrophale Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (wer die DAFV-Seite mit den News liest, kann schnell feststellen, dass da nur über Arbeit von Landesverbänden und Wissenschaftlern berichtet wird - KEINE EINZIGE Meldung zur "Arbeit" des BV).

Dazu satzungswidriges Verhalten des BV sowohl bei Versendung von Protokollen, Einladung zu Sitzungen etc., akzeptieren der satzungswidrigen Revisionen im VDSF, und, und, und...............

*Ich danke allen *für ihren Einsatz  und für das brechen der Versprechen und das blinde abnicken der (Kon)Fusion trotz aller Warnungen und Bedenken. 

Ohne vorherige Bearbeitung der ganzen Fragen, ohne festschreiben von Zielen und Richtung vor der Fusion - und dass jetzt genau die, die das alles verbockt haben, nun endlich in Ruhe weitermachen sollen dürfen..

*Ich danke dafür*, dass die organisierten Angelfischer so kompetent, offen und vollumfänglich von den Landesverbänden informiert wurden, was mit der (Kon)Fusion erreicht werden soll, dass ihre Bedenken ernst genommen wurden, dass versucht wurde sie mitzunehmen, dass in jedem Verband und jeder Gliederung  jedes LVs und aller angeschlossener Vereine auf Grundlage vollkommen offen gelegter Informationen und Fakten darüber abgestimmt werden konnte, ob man diese Fusion will oder nicht..

*Ich danke allen*, die uns diese "Wohltaten im "Sinne aller Angler"  - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie Frau Dr. so schön sagt, genauso, dass für sie nur ein organisierter Angelfischer ein Angler wäre - beschert haben ..

*Danke vielmals dafür....*




Da wird dann ja wohl angel- und verbandspolitisch 2014 (und folgende) ein richtig tolles Jahr für Angler und das Angeln allgemein werden....





oder so...........................


----------



## Prappo (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ad 1.) Auch wenn du sie als "abwegig" empfindest, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich es nicht für sinnvoll halte, mich dafür einzusetzen. Da treffen halt unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander und als Demokrat akzeptiere ich es zwar, zur überstimmten Minderheit in dieser Sache zu gehören, aber bin damit nicht einfach mundtot!


 
Das darfst du, das spreche ich dir gar nicht ab. Aber du kannst nicht Demokratie fordern und dann auf dieselbe schimpfen, wenn deren Ergebnis nicht so ausfällt, wie du es gern gehabt hättest.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ohne Frage ist das Papier des LVSA ein Schritt in genau diese richtige Richtung. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich dieses oder Ähnliches, vielleicht mit der einen oder anderen Ergänzung, mal auf der DAFV-Seite als mit der Mehrheit der Mitglieder (LV) abgestimmtes Positionspapier lesen könnte. Abgestimmt deshalb, weil dadurch dokumentiert würde, dass die LV auch wirklich dahinter stehen.


 
Da sind wir doch einer Meinung - ein ausgezeichnetes Papier, das aber absolut nichts anglerfeindliches beinhaltet. Aber ich verstehe dieses Geschimpfe nicht. Ich als Vorsitzender meines Vereins fühle mich gegenüber meinen Mitgliedern verpflichtet, diese in den Versammlungen über aktuelle Entwicklungen zu informieren. Das war bei der Leipziger- und BV-Fusion so und auch bei diesem wichtigen Papier werde ich es machen. Und wenn das euer Vorsitzender nicht macht, dann gibts eine auf den Deckel.


----------



## Prappo (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ad 2.)Du sprichst mir fast völlig aus der Seele: (leicht korrigiert ) Wichtig wäre es, dass wir einen starken (Bundes-)verband hätten, der die Meinungen und Ziele der von ihm Vertretenen bei denen, die über Gesetze und Verordnungen zu entscheiden haben, mit einer Stimme rüberbringt.


 
Da gebe ich dir Recht, dass wir hier noch nicht am Ziel sind. Aber Austritte von Landesverbänden und das daraus folgende Nebeneinander trägt nicht unbedingt dazu bei den verband zu stärken. Und das bei einer solchen Fusion auch Manches drunter und drüber geht, ist auch klar. Aber mann muss den verantwortllichen doch wenigstens die Chance geben die Missstände zu beseitigen und ein starker Verband zu werden. denn eines steht fest, wenn wieder eine Trennung hertbeigeführt werden sollte, haben wir alle ein echtes Problem. dann nimmt uns keiner mehr Ernst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Daher nochmal mein großer Dank an alle, die uns die (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV beschert haben (das Thema hier):


Prappo schrieb:


> 3. Der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, speziell der Regionalverband Leipzig hat, auch auf Mitinitiative meiner Person, die Fusion des VDSF und des DAV hervorragend über die Bühne gebracht. bei allen Übergangsschwierigkeiten haben wir *im Interesse alles Angler *richtig was erreicht.


Was hat man denn bekommen und erreicht, jetzt fast ein Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion???

Realistisch betrachtet?

Einen handlungsunfähigen Verband mit einer kompetenten Nichtanglerin an der Spitze, ungeklärte Finanzlage (auf dem VA  2014 waren die aktuellsten vorgelegten Zahlen aus 2012!!), Konten über welche die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdende Veranstaltungen laufen und die bei der Fusion nicht in den Unterlagen auftauchten. 
Keine konkreten Antworten von Präsidentin und Präsidium auf ganz konkrete Fragen von Landesverbänden, keinerlei angelpolitische Richtung oder Zielsetzung im BV erkennbar, Schweigen zu den ganzen anglerfeindlichen Veröffentlichungen von Tierrechtssektierern. 

Nach wie vor auch ungeklärt die ca. 30%-Gehaltserhöhung für die Geschäftsstelle Berlin, die DAV-Grundstücke, die Vorgänge um die VDSF (jetzt DAFV) GmbH. 

Dazu eine katastrophale Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (wer die DAFV-Seite mit den News liest, kann schnell feststellen, dass da nur über Arbeit von Landesverbänden und Wissenschaftlern berichtet wird - KEINE EINZIGE Meldung zur "Arbeit" des BV).

Dazu satzungswidriges Verhalten des BV sowohl bei Versendung von Protokollen, Einladung zu Sitzungen etc., akzeptieren der satzungswidrigen Revisionen im VDSF, und, und, und...............

*Ich danke allen *für ihren Einsatz  und für das brechen der Versprechen und das blinde abnicken der (Kon)Fusion trotz aller Warnungen und Bedenken. 

Ohne vorherige Bearbeitung der ganzen Fragen, ohne festschreiben von Zielen und Richtung vor der Fusion - und dass jetzt genau die, die das alles verbockt haben, nun endlich in Ruhe weitermachen sollen dürfen..

*Ich danke dafür*, dass die organisierten Angelfischer so kompetent, offen und vollumfänglich von den Landesverbänden informiert wurden, was mit der (Kon)Fusion erreicht werden soll, dass ihre Bedenken ernst genommen wurden, dass versucht wurde sie mitzunehmen, dass in jedem Verband und jeder Gliederung  jedes LVs und aller angeschlossener Vereine auf Grundlage vollkommen offen gelegter Informationen und Fakten darüber abgestimmt werden konnte, ob man diese Fusion will oder nicht..

*Ich danke allen*, die uns diese "Wohltaten im "Sinne aller Angler"  - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie Frau Dr. so schön sagt, genauso, dass für sie nur ein organisierter Angelfischer ein Angler wäre - beschert haben ..

*Danke vielmals dafür....*




Da wird dann ja wohl angel- und verbandspolitisch 2014 (und folgende) ein richtig tolles Jahr für Angler und das Angeln allgemein werden....





oder so...........................


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Prappo schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht, dass wir hier noch nicht am Ziel sind. Aber Austritte von Landesverbänden und das daraus folgende Nebeneinander trägt nicht unbedingt dazu bei den verband zu stärken. Und das bei einer solchen Fusion auch Manches drunter und drüber geht, ist auch klar. Aber mann muss den verantwortllichen doch wenigstens die Chance geben die Missstände zu beseitigen und ein starker Verband zu werden. denn eines steht fest, wenn wieder eine Trennung hertbeigeführt werden sollte, haben wir alle ein echtes Problem. dann nimmt uns keiner mehr Ernst.




Was glaubst Du wie lange ein Unternehmen sich ein drunter und drüber bei einer bzw. nach einer Fusion leisten kann?
Ok, der DAFV ist kein Unternehmen in dem Sinne.

Auch gab es keine Fusion sondern eine Übernahme.

Dennoch, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist dieses drunter u. drüber nach wenigen Monaten zu beseitigen , sollte man den Job Profis machen lassen...oder erst gar nicht "fusionieren"

Viele Angler zahlen Beiträge und erwarten endlich Taten. Taten für Angler.
Durch das Zahlen von Beiträgen hat man auch einen Leistungsanspruch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Prappo schrieb:


> da haben wir alle ein echtes Problem. dann nimmt uns keiner mehr Ernst.



Das Problem habt ihr bereits,ihr merkt es aber anscheinend nicht


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das Problem habt ihr bereits,ihr merkt es aber anscheinend nicht



Mir ist nicht bekannt und bewusst, dass der VDSF / DAFV jemals an der Basis für Ernst genommen wurde. 
Fischereirecht war/ ist  Landesrecht, die Basis hat Mittel u. Wege gefunden sich mit diversen VDSF Verordnungen/ Anweisungen zu arrangieren.
Illegal, ********gal.


----------



## Prappo (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> .... die Basis hat Mittel u. Wege gefunden sich mit diversen VDSF Verordnungen/ Anweisungen zu arrangieren......


 
Mir ist nicht bewusst, dass ich perönlich in den 20 Jahren VDSF-Mitgliedschaft durch irgendeine Anweisung desselben eingeschgränkt worden wäre. Es zählt das Fischereigesetz und die dazugehörige Verordnung. Da steht drin was ich darf und was nicht. 

Ergänzend dazu gab es die verbandssatzung. Die wird durch die Mitglieder (Vereinsvorsitzenden) beschlossen. Und wenn die Unsinn beschließen, sage ich selbst schuld.


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Prappo schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bewusst, dass ich perönlich in den 20 Jahren VDSF-Mitgliedschaft durch irgendeine Anweisung desselben eingeschgränkt worden wäre. Es zählt das Fischereigesetz und die dazugehörige Verordnung. Da steht drin was ich darf und was nicht.
> 
> Ergänzend dazu gab es die verbandssatzung. Die wird durch die Mitglieder (Vereinsvorsitzenden) beschlossen. Und wenn die Unsinn beschließen, sage ich selbst schuld.




Jaja diesen Verweis auf Gesetze höre ich seit 30 Jahren. Man kann es sich auch einfach machen und die Hände in Unschuld waschen.
Dumm nur, dass der VDSF an so manchen Aktionen aktiv beteiligt war.
Statt sich aktiv fürs Angeln einzusetzen wurde gebuckelt oder sich aktiv für Beschränkungen eingesetzt.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Prappo schrieb:


> Wenn es diesen Beschluss gab - lesen konnte ich nur das http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de...nz-dresden-e-v-zur-fusion-der-bundesverbande/ - dann seid ihr nur ein Verband von dreien gewesen. Aus Chemnitz und Leipzig habe ich so etwas nicht gelesen. Das ist Demokratie.


 
Und? Der LVSA hätte nicht zustimmen dürfen, den ein Mitglied hatte eindeutig eine Mitgliederbefragung *vor* einer Abstimmung angesetzt. Diese wurde nicht durchgeführt trotz eindeutiger Beschlusslage. Ist das die "Demokratie" die der LVSA unterstützt?


----------



## Honeyball (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

...und trotzdem wollen wir die Vergangenheit gerne Vergangenheit sein lassen, wenn sich in 2014 endlich mal was bessert!
Prappo, Du hast ja nicht unrecht mit Deinen Statements, nur hätte dies alles *vor* der Fusion geschehen müssen, z.B. durch die (einseitig und undemokratisch!!!) abgesetzte 12-er-Kommission. Es war doch alles fast auf einem richtigen Weg bis zu dieser Entscheidung von Euer Präsidentschafts Würden.
Und???
Habt ihr euch damals genau dagegen gewehrt???

Nein!!! Still gehalten, den A.... zusammengekniffen und den VdSF-Präsi gewähren lassen habt ihr!!!
Und jetzt finde ich es ziemlich vermessen, so zu tun, als sei das alles so in Ordnung gewesen, nachdem klar und deutlich ist, was uns und euch das eingebrockt hat: Seit fast 3 Jahren absoluten Stillstand!!!

Warum stellt ihr euch nicht offen der Mitverantwortung, sondern vergeudet eure Energie damit, das noch schön zu reden???


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jaja diesen Verweis auf Gesetze höre ich seit 30 Jahren. Man kann es sich auch einfach machen und die Hände in Unschuld waschen.
> Dumm nur, dass der VDSF an so manchen Aktionen aktiv beteiligt war.




Man glänzte (oder gar Aalglatt berechnend?)desöfteren (eher zu oft) durch Passivität oder dem Wackel Dackel Syndrom-vieles hübsch abnicken.Motto..es könnte ja bei Gegenwehr noch schlimmer kommen.

Gewehrt wurde sich eigentlich nur,wenn es darum ging den Praxisbezogeneren DAV ideologisch einzunorden.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Und? Der LVSA hätte nicht zustimmen dürfen, den ein Mitglied hatte eindeutig eine Mitgliederbefragung *vor* einer Abstimmung angesetzt. Diese wurde nicht durchgeführt trotz eindeutiger Beschlusslage. Ist das die "Demokratie" die der LVSA unterstützt?




Zustimmung, diese Abstimmung hätte *vor* einer Entscheidung *durchgeführt müssen*.
Sie hätte zwar nichts an der Zustimmung geändert, aber hier ist ganz klar ein Fehler gemacht worden.
Trotzdem konnte, nach dem Ultimatum vom LAV-BRB - Austritt bei Nichtfusion - den DAV keiner mehr retten, denn die Beiträge von 80-90 Tausend Mitgliedern hätte man nicht kompensieren können.
Alternativen hätte es *davor* gegeben, diese wurden aber alle nicht wahrgenommen, leider.
Nun müssen wir den neuen Dachverband binnen kurzer Zeit auf "Anglerkurs" bringen oder eben über Alternativen neu nachdenken.
Das aber sinnvoll und nicht ständig aufeinander rumhackend |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Daher nochmal mein großer Dank an alle, die uns die (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV beschert haben. In dem nun fast seit einem Jahr von der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem mindestens genauso kompetenten Präsidium und den mindestens genauso kompetenten Geschäftsstellen zielgerichtet daran gearbeitet wird, die organisierten Angelfischer mit Wohltaten zu überschütten.

Und das Angeln als solches voranzubringen und sich klar und deutlich pro Angeln zu positionieren, damit man endlich mal mehr in der Öffentlichkeit vom Angeln und Anglern mitbekommt, als das, was PETA veröffentlicht.... 
*
DANKE DAFÜR!!!*

*Danke an alle, die uns das beschert haben!!*


Was also hat man denn bekommen und erreicht, *jetzt fast ein Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion???*

Realistisch betrachtet?

Was ist die aktuelle Bilanz des DAFV und des diesen Verband tragenden LV?

Einen handlungsunfähigen Verband mit einer kompetenten Nichtanglerin an der Spitze, ungeklärte Finanzlage (auf dem VA  2014 waren die aktuellsten vorgelegten Zahlen aus 2012!!), Konten über welche die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdende Veranstaltungen laufen und die bei der Fusion nicht in den Unterlagen auftauchten. 

Keine konkreten Antworten von Präsidentin und Präsidium auf ganz konkrete Fragen von Landesverbänden, keinerlei angelpolitische Richtung oder Zielsetzung im BV erkennbar, Schweigen zu den ganzen anglerfeindlichen Veröffentlichungen von Tierrechtssektierern. 

Nach wie vor auch ungeklärt die ca. 30%-Gehaltserhöhung für die Geschäftsstelle Berlin, die DAV-Grundstücke, die Vorgänge um die VDSF (jetzt DAFV) GmbH. 

Dazu eine katastrophale Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (wer die DAFV-Seite mit den News liest, kann schnell feststellen, dass da nur über Arbeit von Landesverbänden und Wissenschaftlern berichtet wird - KEINE EINZIGE Meldung zur "Arbeit" des BV).

Dazu satzungswidriges Verhalten des BV sowohl bei Versendung von Protokollen, Einladung zu Sitzungen etc., akzeptieren der satzungswidrigen Revisionen im VDSF, und, und, und...............

*Ich danke allen *für ihren Einsatz  und für das brechen der Versprechen und das blinde abnicken der (Kon)Fusion trotz aller Warnungen und Bedenken. 

Ohne vorherige Bearbeitung der ganzen Fragen, ohne festschreiben von Zielen und Richtung vor der Fusion - und dass jetzt genau die, die das alles verbockt haben, nun endlich in Ruhe weitermachen sollen dürfen..

*Ich danke dafür*, dass die organisierten Angelfischer so kompetent, offen und vollumfänglich von den Landesverbänden informiert wurden, was mit der (Kon)Fusion erreicht werden soll, dass ihre Bedenken ernst genommen wurden, dass versucht wurde sie mitzunehmen, dass in jedem Verband und jeder Gliederung  jedes LVs und aller angeschlossener Vereine auf Grundlage vollkommen offen gelegter Informationen und Fakten darüber abgestimmt werden konnte, ob man diese Fusion will oder nicht..

*Ich danke allen*, die uns diese "Wohltaten im "Sinne aller Angler"  - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie Frau Dr. so schön sagt, genauso, dass für sie nur ein organisierter Angelfischer ein Angler wäre - beschert haben ..

*Danke vielmals dafür....*


*Und ein ganz GROßES DANKE an alle,* die weiterhin diesen DAFV unterstützen - die habens bitter nötig. 

Und was würden die armen Angler nur tun, ohne seinen solchen kompetenten Verband, der das Ansehen der Angler und des Angelns so zielgerichtet und tatkräftig in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft so sehr stärkt????????????????............


----------



## Thomas_80 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo,
Eigentlich lese ich hier ja nur interessiert mit, von daher steht es mir ja garnicht so richtig zu hier gross Kritik zu üben. Denn sinnvolles beizutragen habe ich nicht wirklich....
Was ich aber nicht verstehe sind die ständigen Wiederholungen von postings. Wofür soll das gut sein? 
Auf mich wirkt das eher unseriös, schade eigentlich, ist doch meiner Meinung nach die Kritik durchaus berechtigt.
Durch die häufigen Wiederholungen und den andauernden Gebrauch von wortschöpfungen wie "(Kon)Fusion" ist die wichtige Kritik doch kaum ernst zu nehmen. Und das ist doch nicht gut, denn die Lage scheint ja ernst zu sein!
Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas_80 schrieb:


> . Wofür soll das gut sein?


Kurze Antwort, um damit wieder das OT los zu sein:
Damit auch die, die eben nicht alles lesen (leider die meisten), sondern immer nur mal reingucken, das mitkriegen.

Und damit wieder OT aus ab hier...


----------



## lipan (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und???
Habt ihr euch damals genau dagegen gewehrt???

Nein!!! Still gehalten, den A.... zusammengekniffen und den VdSF-Präsi gewähren lassen habt ihr!!!
Und jetzt finde ich es ziemlich vermessen, so zu tun, als sei das alles so in Ordnung gewesen, nachdem klar und deutlich ist, was uns und euch das eingebrockt hat: Seit fast 3 Jahren absoluten Stillstand!!!

Warum stellt ihr euch nicht offen der Mitverantwortung, sondern vergeudet eure Energie damit, das noch schön zu reden???[/QUOTE]

Die Situation, wenn ich das zwischendurch mal erwähnen darf, war damals eine völlig andere. Allerdings ist das genau mal wieder der Punkt. Jetzt sagen wir "lassen wir denen mal ein wenig Zeit." Vergeudete Zeit, die wir in den vergangenen mehr als 20 Jahren nicht genutzt haben weil sich die Verbandsöbersten im Gegensatz zur Basis nicht grün waren. Wie lange wird es wohl dauern bis von allen LV's oder gar vom BV eine Stellungnahme zu den eingereichten Leitlinien aus Sachsen kommt? Entweder es gibt bald mal einen "Deutschen Angelfischerverband" odere ich akzeptiere den praktizierten Naturschutz in Deutschland inclusive EEG. Mein Angelzeug findet ihr dann in irgendwelchen Kleinanzeigen. Im Übrigen hat es beim AVE (Dresden) eine Abstimmung zur Fusion gegeben, zur Mitgliederversammlung. Ist aber schon paar Jahre her.

Beste Grüße, Lipan


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



lipan schrieb:


> Im Übrigen hat es beim AVE (Dresden) eine Abstimmung zur Fusion gegeben, zur Mitgliederversammlung. Ist aber schon paar Jahre her.
> 
> Beste Grüße, Lipan



Jepp - als es noch hiess :
Fusion nur ohne Zeitdruck, nur auf Augenhöhe, nur mit festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte..

Also bevor (vor allem, hauptverantwortlich) Weichenhahn, Markstein, Richter, Kemp und Weineck die Angler im DAV durch das brechen dieses Versprechens verraten und verkauft hatten - da wurde dann wohlweislich nicht mehr abgestimmt...

Da stimmten die DAV-Delegierten dann dem Übertritt in den VDSF unter Zeitdruck, nicht auf Augenhöhe und ohne jedes festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte begeistert und einstimmig zu..

Und nun haben sie bekommen, was sie verdient haben....

Und bis auf Markstein und Weineck "beglücken" alle noch weiterhin die organisierten Angelfischer..

Isses nich schöööön????????????

Schade, dass darunter sowohl alle Angler wie auch das Angeln insgesamt in Deutschland Schaden nimmt...

Die organisierten Angelfischer habens ja nicht besser verdient, die wollten, wählten das so und finanzieren das mit Begeisterung bis heute...

So haben sie gekriegt - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - was sie wollten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4086869#post4086869



Aber das konnte ja keiner ahnen, es gab ja nicht einen, der da gewarnt hätte............

oder so..................


----------



## lipan (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

oder so..................[/QUOTE]

 Deine Worte, lieber Thomas, haben uns alle auch nicht weiter gebracht bisher, oder so.......

Isses nicht so?

Nachtgrüsse, Lipan. Mir geht die Lüft aus, Niedrigwasser


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



lipan schrieb:


> Deine Worte, lieber Thomas,


Bin ja nur der Absender der Worte und nicht verantwortlich dafür, was die Empfänger mit den Worten anfangen - oder eben nicht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da senden auch welche Worte zum BV ab, die durchaus interessant zu lesen sind, vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/fileadmin/user_upload/_temp_/Info_1-2014.pdf

Insbesondere die Lektüre der Geschäftsberichte des stellvertretenden Vorsitzenden, Rainer Gube, sowie des Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Hanns Hönigs, und deren darin enthaltene Anmerkungen zum Bundesverband und der HV des BV, auf der die ja auch anwesend waren, sind lesenswert.

Sinngemäßes Zitat Gube:
Man müsse unverständliche oder undurchsichtige Vorlagen  des BV hinterfragen und man habe seitens des Rheinischen nichts Anderes auf der HV des BV getan. 

Man hätte die Delegierten des Rheinischen für die Nachfragen behandelt, dass es einer S…… graust..


Auch der Herr Hönnigs hat eine eindeutige Meinung, auch hier sinngemäßes Zitat:
Die HV wäre weniger gut verlaufen.
Zu späte Zusendung wichtiger Dokumente.
Wahlpannen bei der HV, satzungs- und geschäftsordnungswidriges Verhalten während der Sitzung durch Sitzungsleitung.
Es wäre zugegangen wie im Kindergarten...


----------



## Brotfisch (20. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bemerkenswert fand ich auch den Satz, dass man 4-5 Jahrzehnte einen funktionierenden Bundesverband gehabt habe....

Sowie jenen, in dem die Fusion als überhastet bezeichnet wurde.

Was sich da bei den Funktionären des Rheinischen ausdrückt, ist eine in vielen Landesverbänden anzutreffende Stimmungslage.

Was kann/ muss der Bundesverband daraus lernen?

1.) Derartige Stimmungslagen sind ernst zu nehmen.
2.) Die Kommunikation zu den LV, auch den ausgetretenen, muss deutlich intensiviert werden. Fragen, auch jene der Öffentlichkeit, sind ernst zu nehmen.
3.) Es braucht dringend eine Zielbestimmung. Der Bericht der Präsidentin basiert auf dem Prinzip Hoffnung. Aber die Rückgewinnung von LVen und Mitgliedern allein wird ohne eine klare Zielbestimmung nicht gelingen. In vielen LV wird eine fachlich wertvolle Arbeit auf hohem Niveau geleistet. Wenn da der BV nicht mehr liefert als "wird schon" und ein paar Regelverstöße, darf getrost mit weiteren Austritten gerechnet werden.
4.) Der BV muss sich selbstkritisch und öffentlich mit seinen Mängeln auseinandersetzen, vor allem jenen, die durch die miserabel organisierte Fusion bedingt sind. Nur wenn man sich zu seinen Baustellen bekennt, kann man an ihnen arbeiten.
5.) Der BV muss endlich seine "streng vertrauliche" Hinterzimmer-Politik beenden und mit offensiver Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Transparenz schaffen. Wenn es dem BV nicht gelingt, die Themen zu besetzen, wird öffentlich nichts als die Kritik an dem BV sichtbar werden.

Und so kann ich leider derzeit nichts wirklich Bedeutendes erkennen, was in die richtige Richtung geht.

Der fusionsgehandicapte DAFV ist kein Selbstläufer. Er braucht sichtbare Initiative. Leider ist stattdessen nur das "Weiter so wie bisher" (im VDSF) sichtbar. Vielleicht hängt das auch mit einem fehlerhaften Amtsverständnis der Spitzenfunktionäre zusammen, wie es etwa beim Vizepräsidenten für Sport ja aufgrund der Vorgänge in Berlin deutlich geworden ist. Hier sollte eine sorgfältige Selbstprüfung stattfinden, wie weit man mit "Weiter so" noch kommen kann.

So weit wie nötig auf jeden Fall nicht.

Schade.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Hier sollte eine sorgfältige Selbstprüfung stattfinden, wie weit man mit "Weiter so" noch kommen kann.
> 
> So weit wie nötig auf jeden Fall nicht.
> 
> Schade.



Die stehen doch schon lange vor einem hohen Berg und kommen nicht weiter. Jetzt haben jedoch erste Mitglieder angefangen Steine von oben zu werfen- was bekanntermaßen ja eine Lawine auslösen kann...

Ich persönlich glaube ja, dass da unter Umständen noch etwas großes passieren wird! Das kann so nicht mehr lange gutgehen.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (20. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wie unterschiedlich doch die Sichtweisen sind:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=35


----------



## Brotfisch (20. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@Elbangler

So unterschiedlich sind die gar nicht. Auch dort werden erhebliche Handlungsbedarfe beim DAFV aufgezeigt, wenn auch sehr viel "diplomatischer" formuliert als bei den "Rheinischen".


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Gerade die Sachsen brauchen sich auch mit am wenigsten beschweren!!

Da sie ja zusammen mit Brandenburg ja alle Versprechen gebrochen haben bezüglich Fusion ohne Zeitdruck, nur mit festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte vorher und kein Übertritt, sondern Fusion auf Augenhöhe..

Und so diese Scheixxe mit diesem Zeitdruck und ohne Festschreiben wichtiger Punkte erst ermöglicht hatten.

Kein Wunder, dass die jetzt nicht so deutlich sein können!!

Sondern dass die ihren organisierten Angelfischern, die sie mit den gebrochenen Versprechen getäuscht hatten, jetzt irgendwie ja noch verkaufen müssen, dass das alles was Gutes hätte mit dem DAFV... 

Purer Selbstschutz der Verbandler - oder Anglerverarsche..

Je nach Sichtweise/Standpunkt..............


Aber auch der Rheinische ist ja umgefallen, nachdem die im November erst mal dagegen stimmten, wollten sie dann im Februar plötzlich doch die (Kon)Fusion....

Mich freuen zwar die klaren Worte jetzt. 

Nach dem bisherigen Handeln des Rheinischen bisher kommt mir das aber ein bisschen vor wie Krokodilstränen oder Heuchelei...


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Für die Delegierten des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V. ergibt sich nach dieser 1. Jahreshauptversammlung für das Präsidium des DAFV eine klare Arbeitsaufgabe für das Jahr 2014. Schwerpunkte sind die Optimierung der hauptamtlichen Arbeit, die Erstellung sinnvoller angelpolitischer Leitlinien für den DAFV, die Verbesserung der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Außenwirkung sowie als Grundlage und Fundament die Optimierung des Haushaltes ausgaben- und einnahmeseitig, um die Belange der deutschen Anglerschaft auch auf einem hochwertigen Niveau wahrnehmen zu können.


 
Und glauben die Sachsen tatsächlich, dass das eintreten wird ? Na ja wie heist das noch : Der Glaube stirbt zuletzt oder das Erwachen wird furchtbar sein ....



> Man hätte die Delegierten des Rheinischen für die Nachfragen behandelt, dass es einer S…… graust..
> 
> Das können Vereine oder LV´s aber auch ganz gut ....
> 
> Es wäre zugegangen wie im Kindergarten...



Ich wiederhole mich : Das ist bei manchen Vereinen bzw. LV´s nicht anders.


----------



## mlkzander (20. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

nur weil es anderswo genauso ist, ist noch lange nicht gut.....................


----------



## Brotfisch (21. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Eines der größten Baustellen, die ich sehe, ist die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Es hat den Eindruck, als sei die Renovierung der Internetseite schon das Ende der Fahnenstange. Da wird mit hübschen Bildchen alle paar Wochen versucht zu demonstrieren, man wäre im Normalmodus unterwegs. Einzelthemen, wie Bildungsveranstaltung zum Kormoran, Fortbildungsveranstaltung für Fischzucht in Bayern, ein aktiver Angelfreund an mehreren Talsperren und absolutes Highlight: ups, Entnahmefenster....

Das alles mag ja _nice to have _sein. 
Nichts aber ist zu sehen, wie man die offensichtlichen Probleme, die unerwähnt bleiben, angehen will: Mitgliederschwund, Finanznot, marode Binnenkommunikation, fehlendes Programm, fehlende Transparenz.

Der Fusionsprozess hat viele Fragen ungeklärt gelassen. Es ist ein Fehler zu glauben, dass diese Fragen nach dem Zusammenschluss nicht mehr auf der Agenda stünden. Und es ist dringend anzuraten, mit diesen Fragen offensiv umzugehen und keine Schönwetter-PR in Zeiten des Sturms zu machen.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (21. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nichts aber ist zu sehen, wie man die offensichtlichen Probleme, die unerwähnt bleiben, angehen will: Mitgliederschwund, Finanznot, marode Binnenkommunikation, fehlendes Programm, fehlende Transparenz.


 
Ist alles nicht gewollt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eines der größten Baustellen, die ich sehe, ist die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Es hat den Eindruck, als sei die Renovierung der Internetseite schon das Ende der Fahnenstange. Da wird mit hübschen Bildchen alle paar Wochen versucht zu demonstrieren, man wäre im Normalmodus unterwegs. Einzelthemen, wie Bildungsveranstaltung zum Kormoran, Fortbildungsveranstaltung für Fischzucht in Bayern, ein aktiver Angelfreund an mehreren Talsperren und absolutes Highlight: ups, Entnahmefenster....
> 
> Das alles mag ja _nice to have _sein.
> Nichts aber ist zu sehen, wie man die offensichtlichen Probleme, die unerwähnt bleiben, angehen will: Mitgliederschwund, Finanznot, marode Binnenkommunikation, fehlendes Programm, fehlende Transparenz.
> ...



Selbst kranke Tiere ziehen sich zum sterben in die Einsamkeit zurück. 

Den Verband betreffend muss ich das letzte Siechtum vielleicht gar nicht mitbekommen. Mir reicht dann bald die Nachricht, dass der Patient verstorben ist.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Knispel schrieb:


> Und glauben die Sachsen tatsächlich, dass das eintreten wird ? Na ja wie heist das noch : Der Glaube stirbt zuletzt oder das Erwachen wird furchtbar sein ....



Die Sachsen, haben im Gegensatz zu anderen etwas zur Diskussion gestellt http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/DAFV_Richtlinien_LVSAEmpfehlungen.pdf
wurde auch weiter vorn im Thread schon diskutiert, bzw. zerredet.
Zudem ist der von dir zitierte Beitrag schon mehrere Monate online, so dass man nicht erst jetzt hätte darauf stossen können.

Und
Glauben tun die Sachsen an sich selbst, nicht an andere #h

Auch an dieser Stelle ein lieber Gruß an Elbangler70 vom AVE


----------



## Elbangler_70 (21. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

http://www.landesanglerverband-sach...sevents/DAFV_Richtlinien_LVSAEmpfehlungen.pdf

Ist das Papier nicht Wert auf dem es steht. Typisch LVSA erst die Sache verbocken und dann schön Wetter machen. Dient nur dazu den Mitglieder zu suggerieren der LVSA würde was tun.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> http://www.landesanglerverband-sach...sevents/DAFV_Richtlinien_LVSAEmpfehlungen.pdf
> 
> Ist das Papier nicht Wert auf dem es steht. Typisch LVSA erst die Sache verbocken und dann schön Wetter machen. Dient nur dazu den Mitglieder zu suggerieren der LVSA würde was tun.



Also ist der LVSA der Hauptschuldige für die Fusion und muß nun zur Verantwortung gezogen werden...

Wie sähe das denn deiner Meinung nach aus?
Hast du dazu konstruktive Vorschläge?
Und bitte nicht wieder in der Endlosschleife landen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Um vom reinen Sachsenpalaver wegzukommen:

Nicht *DER* Hauptschuldige, einer der Hauptschuldigen..
Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade die Sachsen brauchen sich auch mit am wenigsten beschweren!!
> 
> Da sie ja zusammen mit Brandenburg ja alle Versprechen gebrochen haben bezüglich Fusion ohne Zeitdruck, nur mit festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte vorher und kein Übertritt, sondern Fusion auf Augenhöhe..
> 
> ...


Zusammen mit Brandenburg, die das alles angeschoben haben mit dem brechen der Versprechen, mit Bayern, die nicht gegen die Fusion stimmten, sich dann vom Acker machten, nachdem sie vorher vor allem mit MeckPomm, Brandenburg etc. diese obskure Initiative Pro DAFV gegründet hatten, die diese überhastete und unausgegorene Scheixxe DAFV verursacht haben..

Ja, die müsste man *ALLE* zur Verantwortung ziehen - und zumindest alle, die in diesen LV beteiligt waren an dem Unfug, müssten weg - schon alleine als Zeichen guten Willens gegenüber den Anglern...

Da aber  die gleichen Leute, die das alles hauptursächlich mit verbockt haben, da die jetzt immer noch weitermachen dürfen, wollen das eben die organisierten Angelfischer dieser Verbände mehrheitlich genauso ...

Und nun bekommen sie ja, was sie wollten, wählten und nach wie vor finanzieren, statt diese Leute, die das verbockt haben, einfach wegzujagen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Leute bitte, nicht persönlich werden hier - auf mich losgehen ist ok.
Aber nicht untereinander...
Beiträge gelöscht..


----------



## Prappo (23. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zum Glück hat Thomas9904 nichts zu sagen. Was hier abgeht ist doch unter aller Sau. Ja, wir Sachsen sind diejenigen, die am intensivsten für die Fusion eingetreten sind, weil wir am meisten darunter Leiden mussten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Prappo schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat Thomas9904 nichts zu sagen. Was hier abgeht ist doch unter aller Sau. Ja, wir Sachsen sind diejenigen, die am intensivsten für die Fusion eingetreten sind, weil wir am meisten darunter Leiden mussten.



Worunter musstet ihr leiden?


----------



## Elbangler_70 (23. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Worunter musstet ihr leiden?



mangelnde Aufmerksamkeit|rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> mangelnde Aufmerksamkeit|rolleyes



:q:q:q#6#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Prappo schrieb:


> weil wir am meisten darunter Leiden mussten.



Also..Butter bei die Fische.

Oder wie es in der Focus Werbung heisst..Fakten,Fakten

Würde mich jetzt mal interessieren


----------



## Blauzahn (23. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...
> Würde mich jetzt mal interessieren



Mich auch Peter, mich auch...

Aber wahrscheinlich ist es ganz simpel:
Prappo war wohl Mitglied in der VDSF-Enklave in Leipzig und musste deshalb unter der, noch von Mohnert initiierten Teilung der Leipziger Angler leiden.

Insofern ist die Vereinigung auf Leipziger Ebene ein Gewinn für die Angler der Region gewesen, für den Rest von uns - aus dem DAV - der Schritt ins anglerische Mittelalter.


----------



## Prappo (24. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Auf die alten Kamellen, wer hier in der Leipziger Region, sich für was eingesetzt hat, möchte ich hier nicht eingehen. Zu einem Streit gehören immer zwei dazu und ich gebe beiden Verbänden bzw. den dort handelnden Personen die Schuld an der Misere, die Anfang der 90er begann und 2008 endlich beendet werden konnte. Und ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass hier in Sachsen jetzt die Angler mit einer Stimme sprechen. Und dass wir nicht ganz so viel falsch gemacht haben mit dieser Fusion zeigt auch die überwältigende Mehrheit, die am vergangenen Samstag das Präsidium des AVL wiedergewählt hat.

Leiden mussten z. B. die Vereine, die durch das Auftreten bestimmter Funktionäre und das Abwerben der Mitglieder durch den jeweils anderen Verband geschwächt wurden. Das hat sich bis heute noch nicht wieder normalisiert. Da gab es Grabenkämpfe, die bitterböse Feindschaften hervorgebracht haben. Es war tatsächlich so, dass aus Freunden Feinde wurden. Das kann eigentlich niemand wollen und doch ist es aus den verschiedensten Gründen passiert.

Leiden musste aber auch das einzelne Mitglied, weil es nicht selten vorkam, dass es nicht mehr möglich war in den Gewässern zu angeln, die über Jahrzehnte das Hausgewässer war. Dazu musste entlang der Fließgewässer ständig geschaut werden, wer den Abschnitt gepachtet hatte – VDSF oder DAV. Das wird jetzt vielleicht unseren Westdeutschen Mitgliedern etwas abwegig vorkommen, weil diese Situation dort Gang und Gebe ist. Aber zum Glück haben wir das hier nicht. Und ich hoffe, dass wir diese Situation auch nicht bekommen werden.

Besondere Auswüchse hatte dieses Tun beim Kauf oder der Pacht von Gewässern oder von Besatzfischen. Hier wurde sich gegenseitig überboten, nur damit der Andere das jeweilige Gewässer nicht bekommen oder der angefragte Fischer den Besatz nicht an den anderen verband liefern sollte. Das dies zu einem völlig absurden Preisanstieg führte, kann man sich denken.

Mit dem Jahr 2008 ist es jetzt wieder so, dass wir einen riesigen Gewässerpool haben, der von den Vereinen gepflegt, von den Verbänden besetzt und von allen Verbandsmitgliedern genutzt werden kann. Allein das zählt für mich und deshalb ist unserer Fusion schon gelungen.

@ Blauzahn

Was das alles mit anglerischem Mittelalter zu tun hat, möchte ich gern mal wissen?

Und was noch ganz wichtig ist, die Angler sprechen hier gegenüber dem Parlament und der Regierung mit einer Stimme. Und deshalb haben wir hier in Sachsen gute gesetzliche Grundlagen. Früher war es manchmal so, dass sich die Verbände – allein weil es der andere Verband manchmal gesagt hatte – gegenseitig widersprachen und damit in Dresden stets eine zerstrittene Anglerschaft rüberkam. Auch diese Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Jetzt bin ich doch etwas irritiert. Ich dachte, hier geht es um Gegenwart und Zukunft des DAFV. Und nicht um Vor- und Nachteile der Fusion in Sachsen.... Oder habe ich da etwas nicht mitbekommen? #c


----------



## Elbangler_70 (24. März 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich bin irritiert weil der gute Prappo hier wohl Dinge die der LVSA verzapft mit denen des AVL verwechselt/vermischt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Egal mit wem man spricht oder mailt aus dem BV-Vorstand, den Geschäftsstellen, den ganzen Kontakten aus den LV:
Keiner weiss, was momentan eigentlich vom Präsidium und den Geschäftsstellen des DAFV  konkret getan oder "gearbeitet" wird..

Obwohl nun schon die erste Aprilwoche rum ist und auf der VA-Sitzung die aktuellsten vorgelegten Zahlen von 2012 waren, wurde bislang noch keinerlei Aktualisierung oder Information zu den Zahlen 2013 oder zum Haushalt 2014 irgendwo zur Kenntnis gebracht.

Und das, obwohl sich ja nach den Vorkommnissen in Berlin (Auflösung BCAV etc.) immer klarer rausstellt, dass die im Haushaltsplan doppelt eingestellten 30.000 Euro vom DSOB (einmal als Minderausgabe, einmal als Einnahme) nicht kommen werden.

Was dann zum bereits zugegeben Haushaltsloch von knapp 70.000 nochmal weitere 60.000 Unterdeckung bedeuten würde.

Ebenfalls ungeklärt, welche Veranstaltungen nun über welche Konten laufen, wer dafür verantwortlich ist und ob die Veranstaltungen die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden - Anfragen von LV diesbezüglich an Präsidentin und Präsidium wurden immer noch nicht konkret beantwortet.

Auch inhaltlich weiter leere Wüste.....

Auf der DAFV - Seite kommen immer nur Pressemeldungen, was andere gemacht und gearbeitet haben (Wissenschaftler, Landesverbände etc., ), der DAFV oder sein Präsidium und die Geschäftsstellen scheinen aber nichts zu tun - jedenfalls nichts, was man für wert hält, veröffentlicht zu werden.

Ebenfalls absolutes Stillschweigen - aber auch in den LV - zu dem vorgelegten Entwurf zu den inhaltlichen Richtlinien.

Es wird nicht erklärt, warum welcher Punkt für die Angler so wichtig wäre, welche Punkte diskutabel wären, was Kompromisspunkte für den DAFV wären und was nicht "verhandelbar" ist.

Einzig der LV Sachsen hat das Papier öffentlich für so überragend gehalten, dass sie gleich einen Gegenentwurf vorgelegt haben.

Ob da auch konkret gearbeitet und diskutiert wird und dies vom LV Sachsen vorangetrieben wird oder es beim billigen Aufruf zur Diskussion bleibt, lässt sich nicht nachvollziehen - man hört und sieht auch da nix..

Was also das geschäftsführende Präsidium mit der Justitiarin sowie die 4 Geschäftsführer und 7 Angestellten des DAFV (mit GmbH) nun eigentlich seit Rechtskraft DAFV (fast 1 Jahr her!!)  für Angler  (oder wenigstens für ihre Mitglieder, die LV) machen oder gemacht haben, bleibt also mangels Information der Öffentlichkeit, der eigenen Mitglieder (LV wie der Angler sowieso) weiterhin im Dunkeln..

Obwohl gerade der Punkt der Finanzen eine gewisse Dringlichkeit hat.

Viele LV würden angesichts derer nun nacheinander stattfindenden HV sicher gerne wissen, um wie viel der Beitrag nun erhöht werden soll/muss für den BV.

Denn viele LV müssten dazu ja selber Beschlüsse fassen, um das Geld auch eintreiben zu können...

Aber scheinbar kümmert das LV sowenig wie deren Vereine und vor allem die organisierten Angelfischer, die das alles am Ende bezahlen müssen....

Es wird also alles besser in 2014...........




oder so.......................


----------



## Honeyball (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl gerade der Punkt der Finanzen eine gewisse Dringlichkeit hat.



Wieso?????

Sieh es doch mal so:
Je länger etwas unklar bleibt, desto näher ist man an den Verjährungsfristen. :m


----------



## angler1996 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

das setzt aber das Abstellen der Ursache voraus:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wieso?????
> 
> Sieh es doch mal so:
> Je länger etwas unklar bleibt, desto näher ist man an den Verjährungsfristen. :m



Steuerlich gesehen ja - aber hier geht's ja auch drum, dass LV die bereits angekündigte Erhöhung wenigstens ungefähr wissen sollten, um bei den jetzt anstehenden HV der LV ein entsprechende Erhöhung auf die Tagesordnung setzen zu können.

Sonst werden die bei der HV des BV ja kaum zustimmen können, wenn der BV mehr Kohle will (siehe oben: für was auch immer, was auch immer die da "arbeiten" im BV und den Geschäftsstellen...)

Da geht's ums ganz normale "haushalten" - vielleicht schwierig bei so viele "Akteuren" (zwei Geschäftsstellen, 1 GmbH, Präsidentin, Präsidium, neuer Finanzvize (Landwirt im Ruhestand, vielleicht wäre da ne "schwäbische Hausfrau" angebrachter??)) , aber nach nun fast einem Jahr Rechtskraft sollte da doch langsam mal was kommen, denke ich...


----------



## Sharpo (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

DAFV? Wer ist das? 
Briefkastenfirma?

:g


----------



## Honeyball (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Klar sollte da schon längst mal was gekommen sein.
Aber wirklich erwartet hat das doch keiner, weder hier noch in den LV, denke ich mal.

Und ansonsten: Die HV eines Landesverbandes muss vereinsrechtlich gesehen gar nicht darüber befinden, wieviel dieser an den BV zahlt. Das liegt im Handlungsspielraum des jeweiligen demokratisch gewählten LV-Präsidiums. Auf der HV eines LV muss das nur thematisiert werden, wenn ein entsprechender Antrag eines Mitglieds zur Tagesordnung gestellt wurde.
Da es aber die zahlenden Mitglieder schon seit Jahren nicht zu interessieren scheint, ob und wieviel Geld aus dem Landesbeitrag im BV verschwendet wird, rechne ich nicht mit solchen Anträgen bzw. (siehe Beispiel Niedersachsen) sollte sich irgendein Vereinsvorsitzender erdreisten, solch eine defätistischen Antrag zu stellen, wird der Rest es schon hinbekommen, den auszugrenzen, zu mobben etc. Die ewigen Abnicker werden kurz den Kopf schütteln und dann weiter Wackeldackel spielen... und schon geht noch mehr Knete in die dunklen Kanäle des BV :vik:

Sie wollen es doch alle so |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Von Wollen kann keine Rede sein.

Es ist Resignation.

Als Angler bekommt man keine detaillierten Infos vom LV und oder BV.
Wendet man sich an den Angelverein hat man es mit überforderten Vorständen zu tun.

Im Grunde muss man dem ganzen Scheiss den Rücken zu wenden und kündigen, wenn da nicht die relaltive Gewässerabhängigkeit wäre.

Und wenn ich mir da diverse Mitgliedsbeiträge in den Vereinen anschauen, fallen die 1-5 Euro an den BV bzw. LV nicht wirklich ins Gewicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@Honeyball:
Formal hast Du Recht. Aber die LVe haben schon ein Interesse daran, Beitragserhöhungen des BV an ihre Mitglieder "weiterzugeben", weil sich sonst der finanzielle Spielraum der LV verengen würde, ohne dass sie davon etwas hätten - und einigen dürfte das auch über ihre finanzielle Leistungsfähigkeit gehen. Mittelbar führt eine BV-Erhöhung also in aller Regel zur Erhöhung der LV-Beiträge, was seinerseits nur mit einem JHV-Beschluss möglich ist.
Das bedeutet dann aber auch, dass die LVe ihren Mitgliedern erklären müssen, warum die Beiträge des BV erhöht werden. Das ist meistens kein leichtes Geschäft. Es gibt immerhin Fragen:
Warum haben die beiden Gründerverbände die Fusion in einem Moment vollzogen, da sie selber beide in einer desaströsen Finanzlage waren? Haben sie sich versucht, auf Kosten des jeweils anderen im neuen Verband möglichst schadlos zu halten? Dient die Beitragserhöhung nur dem Stopfen alter Löcher? Oder gibt es ein Konzept der Konsolidierung der BV-Finanzen? Mit welchem Inhalt? Und: Was wird der BV mit den Beiträgen an Dienstleistungen für Mitglieder erbringen?

Ich würde auf Bundesebene keiner Erhöhung zustimmen, selbst wenn ich sie für finanztechnisch erforderlich halten würde, wenn seitens des BV nicht wenigstens der Versuch unternommen würde, Antworten auf diese und andere Fragen zu finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dann aber auch, dass die LVe ihren Mitgliedern erklären müssen, warum die Beiträge des BV erhöht werden. Das ist meistens kein leichtes Geschäft. .



Schwer zu erklären, warum man auch noch Hafer für tote Pferde zusätzlich kaufen will..........

Aber so wie die LV bisher alles geschluckt haben, was vom BV kam, werden die Delegierten und Funktionäre in den LV am Ende jede Beitragserhöhung für den BV abnicken - und der organisierte Angelfischer wirds weiterhin brav zahlen am Ende und zum Dank wieder genau die Delegierten und Funktionäre wählen, die ihm nun an den Geldbeutel gehen..

Ich finds gut............

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf - der Verbandsfisch stinkt (von) vielen Köpfen.......


----------



## Brotfisch (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Schönes Bild aus dem Tierreich. Aber ob das Pferd tot ist oder wiederbelebt werden kann, ist ja noch nicht ausgemacht.

Aber es ist doch nicht zu verkennen, dass der Vertrauensvorschuss, den es braucht, um "abzunicken", im letzten Jahr deutlich geschmolzen ist. Und mehr und mehr der alte Satz Raum greift: Beim Geld hört die Freundschaft auf.

Ohne Erledigung von Hausaufgaben wird der BV Probleme bekommen, die Beitragserhöhung durchzubekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch nicht zu verkennen, dass der Vertrauensvorschuss, den es braucht, um "abzunicken", im letzten Jahr deutlich geschmolzen ist. Und mehr und mehr der alte Satz Raum greift: Beim Geld hört die Freundschaft auf.



Wir dachten auch vor der (Kon)Fusion, dass Verbandler wenigstens so viel Hirn, Anstand und Rückrat haben müssten, eine so schlecht gemachte (Kon)Fusion zu kippen - das Ergebnis ist bekannt...

Warum sollte das diesmal anders sein?????

Ich seh nicht, dass (bzw. wann) es plötzlich kubikmeterweise Hirn, Anstand und Rückrat auf die Verbände, respektive deren Funktionäre und Delegierte, geregnet hätte...


----------



## Honeyball (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ist schon richtig: Der fremde Griff ins eigene Portemonnaie regt machmal die Hirnanhangdrüse zu plötzlicher ungewohnter Tätigkeit......oder so 

Und es stimmt natürlich, dass der Vertrauensvorschuss angefangen hat zu bröckeln. Ich hoffe daher, dass er durch weitere Veröffentlichungen und Informationen über die Machenschaften der Verantwortlichen irgendwann zu einem dringend benötigten Ende gebracht wird.
Auch hier gibt es ja bereits einige Funktionäre unter den Boardies, die -zu recht- bemängeln, dass Veränderungen letztlich nur durch persönliches Engagement bewirkt werden können und nicht durch Berichten und Kritisieren allein.
Vielleicht gelingt es ja mittelfristig durch gemeinsames Streben:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Schönes Bild aus dem Tierreich. Aber ob das Pferd tot ist oder wiederbelebt werden kann, ist ja noch nicht ausgemacht.



Es ist aber belegt, dass eine Unterversorgung des Gehirns in dieser Zeit zu schweren Schädigungen führt... Was soll also dann - sollte das Pferd wiederbelebt werden können - noch Gutes bei raus kommen? Kann man vielleicht noch als nur geradeaus laufenden Ackergaul verwenden . Ob es den Anglern in D weiterhilft? Ich glaube Zweifel sind angebracht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

Naja,. solange so viele Lahme (LV) noch gerne ein halb- oder ganz totes Pferd wie den BV reiten wollen, werden sie wohl weiter die organisierten Angelfischer abzocken, um weiter zentnerweise Hafer zu kaufen - um im Bild zu bleiben ..
;-))

PS:
Scheinbar kommen aber doch einige, die vorher unbedingt diese (Kon)Fusion mit diesem Personal und so schlecht vorbereitet wollten, langsam ans Zweifeln.

Wir hatten ja schon berichtet, dass beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband die HV des DAFV  u. a. als "Kindergarten" bezeichnet wurde (siehe:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4091746#post4091746)..

Auch beim LSFV-SH, die ja immerhin die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, als Ehrenmitglied haben, scheint sich zumindest bei Andreas Sager, Vize Präsident LSFV-SH, eine gewisse Erkenntnis durchzusetzen, dass mit dem was der DAFV da abliefert, gerade in Hinsicht Finanzen, durchaus Bedarf an Verbesserung bestehen könnte. 

War anlässlich der HV des Lübecker Kreisverbands.

Siehe:
http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/

Hier das Dokument:
http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/files/Protokoll_KV_2014.pdf

Zitat sinngemäß:
Er verstehe solche Sachen nicht.
Er glaube, man müsse da noch einmal auf den Tisch hauen. 
So könne es nicht weitergehen..
Man zahle Beiträge und die leisten sich zwei Geschäftsstellen und solche
Geschichten. 
Dann würde Geld ausgegeben, wo er auch keinen Sinn drin sehe.

Gute Einsicht, ein bisschen spät, wir hatten lange vor der (Kon)Fusion genau vor solchen Zuständen gewarnt und vor der Finanzmisere...

Erst Augen zu und  durch und jetzt jammern?

Find ich zwar in der Sache gut, wären die aber mal vor der (Kon)Fusion alle aufgewacht statt jetzt krokodilstränenmäßig über schlechte Arbeit und Finanzen rumzuheulen..

Und am Ende werden sie doch wieder alles abnicken, ihr werdet sehen...


----------



## Jose (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und am Ende werden sie doch wieder alles abnicken, ihr werdet sehen...




und wir kommen aus dem kopfschütteln gar nicht raus


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und am Ende werden sie doch wieder alles abnicken, ihr werdet sehen...



Mal sehen wie lange das dauert bis der von oben zurückgepfiffen wird! Der LSFV SH steht doch bedingungslos zum DAFV... Da der DAFV auch nicht Thema auf der JHV des LSFV SH ist (gemäß der TOP Liste), wird der LSFV SH das alles weiter und ohne wenn und aber akzeptieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Naja, die MÜSSEN ja fast abnicken, nachdem sie dem DAFV diese Präsidentin "beschert" haben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch beim LSFV-SH, die ja immerhin die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, als Ehrenmitglied haben,


----------



## Sharpo (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der LSFV SH hat doch damals Einstimmig für die Fusion gestimmt.
Kannten die den Fusionsvertrag nicht oder weshalb die Spitze auf die zwei Geschäftsstellen des DAFV?

Wenn man den Vertrag nicht kannte, darf man nicht zustimmen.
Wenn man gegen die zwei Geschäftsstellen über einen Zeitraum von 8 Jahren ist, darf man der Fusion nicht zustimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der LSFV SH hat doch damals Einstimmig für die Fusion gestimmt.
> Kannten die den Fusionsvertrag nicht oder weshalb die Spitze auf die zwei Geschäftsstellen des DAFV?
> 
> Wenn man den Vertrag nicht kannte, darf man nicht zustimmen.
> Wenn man gegen die zwei Geschäftsstellen über einen Zeitraum von 8 Jahren ist, darf man der Fusion nicht zustimmen.



Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir dachten auch vor der (Kon)Fusion, dass Verbandler wenigstens so viel Hirn, Anstand und Rückrat haben müssten, eine so schlecht gemachte (Kon)Fusion zu kippen - das Ergebnis ist bekannt...


----------



## mathei (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

naja der lav mv hat ja schon eine beitragserhöhung angekündigt. ob 1 € reicht ab 2016 ist wohl fraglich. auf jeden fall wird die erhöhung an die mitglieder weiter gereicht. seite 3
http://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/zeitung/AiMV-1-2014.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

So wie der Brillowski da Präsidentin und DAFV lobt, haben die in MV den Schuss ansonsten immer noch nicht gehört (da ist zumindest der LSFV-SH-Vize weiter..)
;-))

Aber was solls?

Die tumben organisierten Angelfischer zahlens ja ohne Murren - für welche "Leistung" auch immer:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egal mit wem man spricht oder mailt aus dem BV-Vorstand, den Geschäftsstellen, den ganzen Kontakten aus den LV:
> Keiner weiss, was momentan eigentlich vom Präsidium und den Geschäftsstellen des DAFV  konkret getan oder "gearbeitet" wird..
> 
> Obwohl nun schon die erste Aprilwoche rum ist und auf der VA-Sitzung die aktuellsten vorgelegten Zahlen von 2012 waren, wurde bislang noch keinerlei Aktualisierung oder Information zu den Zahlen 2013 oder zum Haushalt 2014 irgendwo zur Kenntnis gebracht.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kannten die den Fusionsvertrag nicht oder weshalb die Spitze auf die zwei Geschäftsstellen des DAFV?


 
 Hat der Pressesprecher des LSFV SH nicht damals schon vor der Abstimmung geschrieben, dass er nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen abstimmen wird...?

 Wenn die alle so abgestimmt haben, würde das ja die Aussage des Vizes verständlich machen. Nicht viel gewusst und einfach mal dafür gestimmt, weil andere gesagt haben der DAFV ist gut?


----------



## Sharpo (8. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

:q

Ihr müsst jetzt nicht auf meinen Beitrag rumhacken.
Der war zynisch gemeint.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hat der Pressesprecher des LSFV SH nicht damals schon vor der Abstimmung geschrieben, dass er nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen abstimmen wird...?



Hör bloß auf..ich hatte das seinerzeit und auch davor im dortigen Forum lesend mitverfolgt.

Über die Naivität vieler dort,konnte man eigentlich nur noch den Kopf schütteln.:banghead:

Das grenzte ja schon an Wirklichkeitsverdrängung.

Und es ist ja weiss Gott nicht so,das es im Vorfeld nicht genügend Vorwarnmaterial gab..falls man sich denn überhaupt informieren wollte


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und es ist ja weiss Gott nicht so,das es im Vorfeld nicht genügend Vorwarnmaterial gab..falls man sich denn überhaupt informieren wollte


Man wollte nicht informiert sein, sondern einfach schlicht den DAV übernehmen und die DAVler wollten gerne übertreten...

Da haben Informationen nur gehindert und gestört....

Wenn selbst solche "Popels" wie wir das alles im Vorfeld rauskriegen und gerade auch bezüglich der Finanzen mehr oder weniger schon klar darlegen konnten, dass das so nicht hinhaut wie geplant, muss das doch den "kompetenten" Funktionären und Delegierten der Landesverbände und im BV schon lange klar gewesen sein..

In meinen Augen ist der einzige Grund, warum nun Einzelne bei Funktionären und Delegierten zurück rudern (ausser beim LSFV-NDS, die waren immer dagegen und haben auch klar gemacht, warum), dass die Geschichte öffentlich wurde und nun doch einige organisierte Angelfischer endlich auch anfangen nachzufragen..

Hätten wir nicht berichtet, hätten die Funktionäre und Delegierten in den LV und im BV wie bisher still, leise und heimlich einfach weitergemauschelt in ihren Hinterzimmern und Zirkeln (wie gesagt, ausser dem LSFV-NDS, den man hier ausnehmen muss, da die schon vor der (Kon)Fusion entsprechend öffentlich informierten..) und am Ende auch einfach die Beiträge erhöht...

Da nun alles immer wieder bestätigt wird, was wir zur desaströsen Finanzsituation geschrieben hatten, ebenso was wir zu Personal, zur "Arbeit" und der "Leistung" des DAFV für seine Mitglieder (die LV) und zur fehlenden angelpolitischen Ausrichtung und zielführender Lobbyarbeit veröffentlicht hatten, sehen sich nun Einzelne aus den LV wohl schon in einem gewissen Rechtfertigungszwang...

Diese Funktionäre haben halt noch nicht begriffen, dass die organisierten Angelfischer trotzdem mehrheitlich alles weiter brav bezahlen und trotzdem genau die Leute, die das alles verbockt haben und nun fast 1 Jahr lang tatenlos zugesehen haben, wie im BV nix passierte für Angler und das Angeln und sogar satzungswidrig gearbeitet wurde, immer wieder wählen....


Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie das Frau Dr. so schön beschrieb.....

Das zeigte ja auch das Verhalten gerade des hier angesprochenen LSFV-SH vor und während der HV des DAFV (nur mal so zur Erinnerung):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, nun sieht sich nach dem Geschäftsführer
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...




Bei so viel geballter Kompetenz in Bundes- wie Landesverbänden können die organisierten Angelfischer weiter ruhig schlafen.

"Die da oben" werden das schon richten....



oder so....................


PS:
Ich hab einfach mal beim LSFV-SH nachgefragt, ob das jetzt der neue, offizielle "Kurs" des LV ist oder eine Einzelmeinung des Vizes:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Heldt,
> 
> ist die Sichtweise/Veröffentlichung des Vizepräsidenten Andreas Sager anlässlich der HV des Lübecker Kreisverbands jetzt auch die Sichtweise des LSFV-SH?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was der SH-Vizepräsident in punkto Geschäftsstellen da von sich gibt, ist wirklich verwunderlich. Das wird man auch im DAFV-Präsidium nicht anders sehen. Mal sehen, wie weit er mit solchem Populismus kommt. Allerdings bestätigt das "Aufdentischhauen", dass man auch in Kiel nicht nur amüsiert ist über das Agieren des Bundesverbandes.
In Brillowskis Bericht kann ich keine Bewunderung für das Tun des DAFV-Präsidiums rauslesen. Es sei denn, die Abwesenheit von Kritik wird bereits als Lob angesehen.
Interessant, dass man so ganz am Rande mal erfährt, dass ein Entwurf von DAFV-Leitlinien kursiert. Auf der DAFV-Homepage ist davon nichts zu lesen. Nicht einmal eine Prozessinformation. Soll das Ding wieder von einer Schar von LV-Präsidenten durchgewunken werden? Ein solches fundamentales Papier bedarf der breiten Diskussion der Basis, eigentlich sogar unter Einbeziehung von Nichtmitgliedern. Sonst hätte man es gleich als Anlage zum Fusionsvertrag verstecken und bei der Verschmelzung mit einkondensieren können. Offenbar hat man aber einen demokratischen Diskussionsprozess nicht im Sinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Man folgt den Regeln der (repräsentativen) Demokratie:
Der BV gibt ein Papier an die LV, wie die zu ihren Entscheidungen kommen mit ihren Delegierten und Funktionären, ist alleine deren Sache..

Zu was auch noch organisierte Angelfischer oder Öffentlichkeit einbinden und sich dann evtl. noch Diskussionen stellen müssen?

Das stört nur die Kreise von "denen da oben" in LV und BV und folgt dann nicht mehr so der repräsentativen Demokratie, wie von oben gewünscht....

Solange die organisierten Angelfischer alle brav weiterzahlen und wiederwählen - warum sollten die das ändern in BV oder LV?

Läuft doch alles bestens im DAFV 2014, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend laut Frau Dr.....





oder so......................


PS:


Brotfisch schrieb:


> In Brillowskis Bericht kann ich keine Bewunderung für das Tun des DAFV-Präsidiums rauslesen. Es sei denn, die Abwesenheit von Kritik wird bereits als Lob angesehen.


Schwäbische Weisheit:
Nix gschwätzt isch globt gnuag....


----------



## Brotfisch (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*


Vielleicht gilt die schwäbische Weisheit im wortkargen Meck VoPo ja auch.....

Aber im Ernst: Man hat die Angelfischerei im Umweltministerium vorgestellt? Toll!! Das habe ich bereits 2001 gemacht. (Naja, Wiederholungen sind ja nicht schädlich und es gibt ja auch eine neue Umweltministerin.)
Man hat in Brüssel "angeregt", eine Arbeitsgruppe Angeln einzurichten. Echt super, ey! Darf man mal erfahren, mit welchem Ziel und zu welchem Zweck? Wer macht da mit? Abgeordnete? Mitarbeiter der Kommission? Welche Generaldirektion? Welche Ebene? Meine Güte, wilde internationale Gesprächszirkel sind doch schon batzenweise ins Leben gerufen worden. Ich wüsste nicht zu sagen, was das gebrungen hat. (Jetzt bitte nicht "Kormoran" krächzen!)
Vielleicht steht ja in den Leitlinien, was man mit dem Europa-Engagement erreichen will außer Geld auszugeben, das man nicht hat.
Aber die kennen wir natürlich nicht. Es ist ja auch besser, die Öffentlichkeit von den Aktivitäten unbehelligt zu lassen. Man erreicht zwar nichts, aber man gibt auch keine Ansatzpunkte für Kritik.
Das ist wie die Homepage der Präsidentin. Man muss schon sehr genau hinsehen, um festzustellen, dass sie nicht mehr im Bundestag ist. Und dass sie Präsidentin der größten deutschen Angelfischereiorganisation ist, erfährt man dort auch nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich nicht so wichtig wie der Schleswig-Holsteinische Heimatbund.


----------



## Honeyball (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange das dauert bis der von oben zurückgepfiffen wird! Der LSFV SH steht doch bedingungslos zum DAFV... Da der DAFV auch nicht Thema auf der JHV des LSFV SH ist (gemäß der TOP Liste), wird der LSFV SH das alles weiter und ohne wenn und aber akzeptieren.



Ich weiß nicht so recht.
Kann es nicht einfach auch so sein, dass man schlichtweg die ganzen Warnungen vor einer undurchsichtigen und kritischen Finanzsituation des (Kon-)fusionierten Bundesverbandes so massiv unterschätzt hat, dass man jetzt aus allen Wolken fällt, wo sich rausstellt, dass Werner Klasing von vornherein als einziger auf dem richtigen Weg war und jetzt so langsam aber sicher anfängt, erste Rettungsversuche zu starten, zum einen was um den maroden Bundesverband geht, zum anderen auch was das eigene Gesicht gegenüber den Mitgliedern betrifft.

@Thomas:
Netter Versuch, sich da direkt an Peter Heldt zu wenden, aber die Erfahrung zeigt doch, dass er eher der weniger kommunikativ ausgerichtete Teil des LSFV-SH-Präsidiums ist.
Dagegen habe ich mit Michael Kuhr und Robert Vollborn eher schon positive Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Antwortbereitschaft machen können. 
Und da es müßig ist, hier bei uns darüber zu spekulieren, ob diese Aussagen eine Ausnahme oder Eintagsfliege sind oder der Beginn eines Umdenkens und Neubewertens, habe ich diese Frage einfach mal genau da gestellt, wo offene Kommunikation seitens des LSFV-SH gepflegt wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Jedenfalls wird man zu allen zitierten Aussagen feststellen können: Begeisterung sieht anders aus.


----------



## Honeyball (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nur ist mir rätselhaft, welche Taktik die größeren Chancen auf einen Erfolg hat, wenn es darum ginge, zu einem wirklich schlagkräftigen Bundesverband zu kommen.

Variante 1: Aussitzen bzw. Austreten und auf die Pleite warten, um danach mit möglichst vielen Landesverbänden einen kompletten Neuanfang zu starten.

Variante 2: Kritisieren, angreifen und konkret an den bestehenden Missständen arbeiten, um diese zu beseitigen und das aus dem Bundesverband zu machen, was seine Mitglieder davon erwarten würden.

Man merkt ja immer mehr, dass sich kritische Stimmen gegen den DAFV inzwischen nicht mehr ausschließlich auf das Anglerboard und den Blog von Brotfisch beschränken, sondern durchaus auch aus den eigenen Reihen immer lauter werdende Protest- und Unmutsbekundungen zu hören und zu lesen sind.

Ich halte Variante 1 inzwischen für die insgesamt gesehen wahrscheinlichere, weil ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann, dass unsere Finanzbehörden so lange blind bleiben werden und den Gerüchten um bei den Fusionsverhandlungen nicht angegebene Konten zum Zwecke der Vernebelung gemeinnützigkeitsgefährdender Aktivitäten schlichtweg nicht nachgehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Thomas:
> Netter Versuch, sich da direkt an Peter Heldt zu wenden, aber die Erfahrung zeigt doch, dass er eher der weniger kommunikativ ausgerichtete Teil des LSFV-SH-Präsidiums ist.
> Dagegen habe ich mit Michael Kuhr und Robert Vollborn eher schon positive Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Antwortbereitschaft machen können.


cc ging an Michael Kuhr....


----------



## Honeyball (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Dann warten wir doch mal hoffnungsvoll auf Antwort(en):m


----------



## Knispel (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Aussage : 
Auch viele kleine LV sind dabei, die teilweise nur 10​Mitglieder haben. 

Was sind das denn für "Kleinststaaten", ehemalige DAV - Verbände im Westen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Auch der VDSF hat irgendsone Splittergruppe mit 18 Mitgliedern (IGFS e.V. Süd- und Ostsachsen).
DAV-Bayern, B.-W etc. dürfte auch keine tausende (mittelbare) Mitglieder haben.

Aber das ist ja so gewollt. Dass die LV so erhalten bleiben, wurde ja extra so vereinbart im Fusionsvertrag..

Genau wie mit den Geschäftsstellen, wusste ja jeder vorher, der dafür gestimmt hatte (nehm ich mal an...)..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dann warten wir doch mal hoffnungsvoll auf Antwort(en):m


 
 Scheint denen die Sprache verschlagen zu haben- oder die Finger sind durch einen Schock bewegungsunfähig...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Thomas:
> Netter Versuch, sich da direkt an Peter Heldt zu wenden



Genau Thomas, bei diesen Fragen ist doch der Jugendleiter derjenige, der im Thema ist. Nicht der Präsident, Geschäftsführer oder Pressesprecher. Das sollte Dir doch klar sein...

Für mich absolut unverständlich und inakzeptabel. Aber so kann man ein brisantes Thema einfach abwürgen- und wieder lassen sich das alle gefallen!


----------



## Honeyball (13. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Aber wenigstens ist Robert Vollborn so ehrlich, meine Fragen so zu beantworten, dass sie irgendwelchen Spekulationen keinen weiteren Raum lassen, nach den protokollierten klaren kritischen Aussagen des Vizepräsidenten.
Es wird jetzt, wenn ich seine Worte richtig verstehe, versucht, bei den anderen zahlenden Mitgliedern des DAFV die entsprechenden Mehrheiten zu finden, den Bundesverband zu entsprechendem Handeln aufzufordern.

Da müsste doch unser Kollege Dorschgreifer hier jetzt lauthals Beifall klatschen für derart zukunftorientierte Erkenntnisse...#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es wird jetzt, wenn ich seine Worte richtig verstehe, versucht, bei den anderen zahlenden Mitgliedern des DAFV die entsprechenden Mehrheiten zu finden, den Bundesverband zu entsprechendem Handeln aufzufordern.



Hmmmm- ich interpretiere dortige Aussage anders. Ich lese die Aussage als Aufforderung/ Wunsch an die Mitglieder des DAFV zum Abnicken und Kritik ist im DAFV nicht erwünscht- wenn die Mehrheit sich für etwas ausspricht! Naja, und die Worte vor dem in Klammern stehenden Ausrufezeichen sehr ich als Affront gegen die Kritiker (NDS?). Ist allerdings meine Interpretation des dortigen Beitrages...


----------



## smithie (13. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

gibt's da einen Link dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page97]


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das Gequatsche eines Politikers.
Er sagt nichts konkretes und redet viel.
Wobei man auch fragen sollte ob dies seine persönliche "Meinung" ist, oder ob seine Aussage von einer MV des LSFV SH abgesegnet wurde?  |kopfkrat|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der Geschäftsführer ist ja nur bezahlter Angestellter - der wird das vorher schon abgeklärt haben.

Zudem ist der LSFV-SH ja nicht das eigentliche Thema - und sofern interessant (Aussagen Sager) beim Thema, da halt ich mich lieber an die Aussagen eines gewählten Vizes als an die von einem Angestellten.....


----------



## Honeyball (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Naja, ich denke mal, auch einem Politiker -und insbesondere einem Politiker des langjährigen Koalitionspartners der in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versunkenen Partei der DAFV-Präsidentin- ist völlig klar, dass Personalentscheidungen, die sich nachträglich als nicht so ganz gelungen erweisen, immer auf diejenigen zurückfallen, die sie forciert haben...

Was soll man also tun, wenn man so langsam aber sicher in die Situation kommt, so oder so einen Tod sterben zu müssen?

Spätestens durch die Offenlegung der Problemfelder seitens einzelner LV spitzt sich die gesamte Situation der *D*eutschen *A*ngler*F*rust*V*ereinigung langsam aber sicher zu. 

Selbst wenn nicht irgendein Finanzamt hingeht, und denen das Licht wegen gemeinnützigkeitswidersprechender Handlungen ausbläst, ist die Finanzsituation mehr als kritisch. Es bildet sich landauf landab die Meinung, dass die Beibehaltung von 2 Geschäftsstellen angesichts der angespannten finanziellen Situation nicht mehr tragbar sei.

(Komisch, das war *vor* der Fusion ja sowas von gar nicht absehbar. Das kam fast so plötzlich und unerwartet wie Weihnachten #d. Dabei hätte man ja nur auf Werner Klasing hören oder im AB nachlesen müssen:m)

Für die größeren (und damit delgiertenstärksten) LV würde eine (plötzlich und vor der Fusion natürlich unerwartete) Beitragserhöhung mal eben locker 40.000 bis 90.000 € zusätzliche Abgabe an die Geldvernichtungsmaschinerie DAFV bedeuten. Nach dem Austritt der Bayern müssen doch eigentlich nur noch ein oder zwei der etwas größeren Verbände kalte Füße kriegen und schon tritt ein, wovor Finanzexperten (und wir) längst (*vor* der Fusion) gewarnt haben.

Und jedes _verantwortungsbewusste_ LV-Präsidium (falls tatsächlich irgendwo außerhalb von NDS vorhanden), sollte längst geschnallt haben, dass man mit seinen Beiträgen einen BV mitfinanziert, der sich gemeinnützigkeitswidriges Verhalten im Sinne der selbst in die Wege geleiteten Vereinbarung mit dem Bundesfinanzfinisterium leistet und dass man damit als LV ebenfalls einen gemeinnützigkeitsgefährdenden und damit satzungsverstoßenden Fremdzweck erfüllt. 

Nach dem, was mir ein Vereinsrechtsexperte am Wochenende erzählt hat, wäre kein LV zur fristlosen Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft im BV berechtigt, wenn ein Finanzamt dem BV die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkennt, sondern müsste selbst dann die Kündigungsfrist einhalten, es sei denn, ein weiterer Verbleib im BV wäre für diesen LV  "nicht zumutbar".



			
				LG Itzehoe schrieb:
			
		

> "...eine fristlose Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft vor Ablauf der satzungsgemäßen Kündigungsfrist (kommt) nur dann in Betracht, wenn für das Vereinsmitglied bei Verbleib eine unerträgliche Belastung entstehen würde, die dem Mitglied nicht zugemutet werden darf."



Da im Falle der Nichtzustimmung zu einer Außerordentlichen Kündigung durch den Vorstand/das Präsidium des BV diese nur durch Klage zu erwirken wäre und es wahrscheinlich länger als die satzungsmäßige Kündigungsfrist dauern würde, dafür einen Gerichtstermin zu bekommen, wird also jeder Mitglieds-LV zwangsläufig in die große Bredouille schlittern, wenn nicht eine mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium abgestimmte und von dort genehmigte Einigung zum Umgang mit (vergleichenden) Wett-, Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischen erzielt wird. 

Da der apathische BV jedoch keinerlei Anstrengungen in diese Richtung zu unternehmen scheint und dies offenkundig (so wie auch den Kram mit den Tierrechtlern) aussitzen möchte, ist das Damoklesschwert, das über allen DAFV-LV und den dort angeschlossenen Vereinen schwebt noch größer, als ich es bisher eingeschätzt habe.

Was bleibt jetzt also als konstruktives Vorgehen, um die drohende Gefahr abzuwenden?

Alle als gemeinnützig anerkannten Vereine bzw. deren Vorsitzende, die einem LV angehören, der wiederum Mitglied im DAFV ist, sollten ihren Landesverband schriftlich bitten, den DAFV zum sofortigen Handeln gemäß der geplanten Wett- und Gemeinschaftsfischen aufzufordern, so wie es der LAV Schleswig-Holstein bereits getan hat.

Alle dem DAFV angehörigen Landesverbände sollten auf der Tagesordnung ihrer nächsten Versammlung darüber abstimmen, ob man zur Sicherung der eigenen Gemeinnützigkeit und der ihrer Mitglieder sicherheitshalber eine fristgerechte Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV ausspricht, und den Vorstand/das Präsidium ermächtigen, diese im Falle einer positiven Klärung der Gemeinnützigkeitsfrage wieder zurücknehmen zu dürfen.
(Alternative oder ergänzenden Lösung) Die dem DAFV angehörenden Landesverbände sollten auf der nächsten HV ihr Präsidium per Abstimmung ermächtigen, im Falle der Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit des Bundesverbandes eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung des BV zu beantragen bzw. einem diesbezüglichen Antrag zuzustimmen, auf der dann über die sofortige Auflösung des DAFV abzustimmen ist. (Hierfür wäre dann eine Mehrheit von 75% der anwesenden stimmberechtigten Delegierten notwendig)
Desgleichen sollten eine organisatorische Ebene tiefer alle gemeinnützigen Vereine bzw. deren Vorstände gegenüber ihren LV machen.

Wichtig: Mit keinem der drei Schritte wären unwiderrufliche Fakten gegen den DAFV geschaffen, sondern es wäre lediglich ein möglicher Handlungsrahmen abgesteckt, der jedem LV und den darin organisierten Vereinen die Chance erhält, aus der Kette der Gemeinnützigkeitsgefährdung auszusteigen, also reine Sicherheitsmaßnahmen für den Fall der Fälle.

Trotzdem oder gerade deshalb kann und sollte jeder LV weiterhin konstruktiv den DAFV unterstützen und zum Handeln drängen, notfalls mit ebensolchem Ultimatum, wie vom LAV-SH vorgemacht, um auch angesichts des so erwirkten Rückhalts der Mitglieder auch den allerletzten Schläfer und Aussitzer im Präsidium und bei den diversen gut bezahlten Geschäftsführern aus der Reserve zu locken.


----------



## Brotfisch (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@Honeyball:

Konstruktiv unterstützen. Ja, das sollten sie, trotz der Apathie.

Vereinsrechtlich ist tatsächlich die Frage der Unzumutbarkeit entscheidend. Das kann nicht abstrakt, sondern muss anhand der Gegebenheiten des Einzelfalles beurteilt werden. Hier spielt dabei eine Rolle, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit sowohl bei BV als auch bei LVen von zentraler Bedeutung ist. Das zeigt ja auch die DAFV-Satzung sehr deutlich auf. Es ist für beide Seiten erkennbar, dass das auch für die LV höchsten Stellenwert hat. Und es fragt sich, ob der BV alles Zumutbare unternimmt, dem Rechnung zu tragen. Das spricht schon dafür, ein außerordentliches Kündigungsrecht anzunehmen. Dagegen spricht, dass die LVe das bisherige Vorgehen des BV überwiegend mitgetragen haben, jedenfalls was die Beschlusslage betrifft.

Aber die Juristerei ist das eine, das andere ist die Verbandspolitik. Und das ist an dieser Stelle schon allein praktisch viel wichtiger. Wenn der BV nicht erkennt, dass es in vielen, wenn nicht allen LVen rumort (vom leisen Grummeln bis zum Ultimatum) und jede Meinungsäußerung gewichtet wird anhand der Stimmenzahl des betreffenden Landesverbandes ("Kleinstaaterei nützt der Kurie"), dann geht man ein nicht kalkulierbares Risiko ein.

Ich verstehe es langsam nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es langsam nicht mehr.


Langsam?????

Die haben jahrelang diese (Kon)Fusion vorbereitet und seit fast einem Jahr Rechtskraft...

Da gibt's nix nicht zu verstehen - das ist schlicht beschämend.

Von der desaströsen Truppe im Bundesverband genauso wie von den gleichermaßen augenscheinlich unfähigen Landesverbänden, die das ja so mit sich machen lassen.

Es ist ne schlichte Schande - sonst nix............

langsam...
pffff.........


----------



## Brotfisch (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Naja, Ungeduld ist eine weit verbreitete Tugend in Zeiten der Turbo-Kommunikation. Deswegen versuche ich mich auch in die Startschwierigkeiten hineinzuversetzen.
Von außen betrachtet erschreckt neben der weitgehenden Sprachlosigkeit ja die (scheinbare) Richtungslosigkeit.

Es gab mal Zeiten, da hat ein Präsident die Landesverbände alle sechs Wochen mit einem Schreiben "beglückt". Keine Weltliteratur, aber immerhin ein Lebenszeichen. Das ist nicht gerade die ideale Kommunikation, aber gemessen an dem, was man derzeit vom DAFV wahrnimmt, schon fast vorbildhaft.

Man sollte nicht übersehen, dass in den Strukturen des DAFV, die ja im Wesentlichen vom VDSF stammen, viele Funktionäre darauf konditioniert sind, dass der Präsident "alles alleine macht". Vielleicht verlassen sie sich noch immer drauf. Und die Präsidentin, der man das nicht verraten hat, wundert sich, warum die anderen nichts machen. Mal eine Rede zum Fischereitag und mal eine andere zur JHV und zwischendurch ein paar Unterschriften - das wird in der deutschen Angelfischerei, so wie sie heute ist, leider nicht reichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

Kann man nach jahrelanger Vorbereitung und fast einem Jahr Rechtskraft  für diese (Kon)Fusion wirklich noch von Ungeduld sprechen, wenn man Nichtstun feststellt?

Mir fallen dazu ganz andere Worte ein, für die ich mich aber selber zensieren müsste..................


----------



## Honeyball (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Von außen betrachtet erschreckt neben der weitgehenden Sprachlosigkeit ja die (scheinbare) Richtungslosigkeit.



Richtungslosigkeit?
Ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass jeder in seine Richtung blickt, ohne loszugehen und dass die Richtungen leider nigendwo deckungsgleich sind.:m
Deine Geduld ist bemerkenswert, Brotfisch!!! Du solltest mal überlegen, angeln zu gehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mal eine Rede zum Fischereitag und mal eine andere zur JHV und zwischendurch ein paar Unterschriften - das wird in der deutschen Angelfischerei, so wie sie heute ist, leider nicht reichen.



oooch, für Angler würde das vielleicht nicht reichen.

Für die organisierten Angelfischer in Teutonien scheint das immer noch dicke zu reichen - ich hab nix gehört, dass die endlich von ihren abnickenden LV oder gar dem BV, den sie freiwillig mir ihrem Geld füttern, mal konkrete Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln fordern würden....

Statt dessen weiterhin die alte Geschichte mit Kälbern und Metzgern und so................


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...ja die (scheinbare) Richtungslosigkeit...


Da hat doch ein Boardkollege, der ein Faible für einäugige Tönen hat, mal sinngemäß gesagt,
_"Heute stehen wir noch am Abgrund, 
morgen sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter"_
:q


----------



## smithie (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da im Falle der Nichtzustimmung zu einer Außerordentlichen Kündigung durch den Vorstand/das Präsidium des BV diese nur durch Klage zu erwirken wäre und es wahrscheinlich länger als die satzungsmäßige Kündigungsfrist dauern würde, dafür einen Gerichtstermin zu bekommen, wird also jeder Mitglieds-LV zwangsläufig in die große Bredouille schlittern, wenn nicht eine mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium abgestimmte und von dort genehmigte Einigung zum Umgang mit (vergleichenden) Wett-, Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischen erzielt wird.



Das kannst Du genauso gut anders herum sehen: die fristlose Kündigung ist wirksam und wenn sich der DAFV gegen eine solche fristlose Kündigung eines Mitglieds wehren will, muss er dagegen klagen.

Wie könnte denn der BV (oder jeder andere Verein) ein Mitglied zum Verbleib zwingen, wenn es hart auf hart kommt?

-> Beiträge einklagen? Die für das laufende Jahr sind doch vorab pro Jahr bezahlt. Die für's nächste Jahr wären so und so weg (außer die ordentliche Kündigungsfrist für das lfd. Jahr wäre überschritten, dann wären wir wieder vor Gericht, seitens des BV - der will ja Geld)
-> Mitgliedschaft einklagen? Halte ich für absurd. (außerdem, mit welchem Geld?)
-> ...?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

eh wurscht - die Helden aus den LV werden eh alles weiter schlucken...
Wetten??


----------



## Honeyball (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

smithie, die Kündigung laut Satzung muss bis Ende eines Jahres zum Ende des Folgejahres erfolgen, sprich: Selbst wenn jetzt jemand kündigt, wäre er satzungsgemäß noch bis _einschließlich_ 2015 dabei.

Die Kündigung kann nur satzungsgemäß erfolgen (§39 BGB). Eine "fristlose" Kündigung kann man zwar erklären (und dann z.B. Mitgliedsbeiträge z.B. auf einem Sperrkonto parken), sie ist aber nur dann rechtswirksam, wenn der Verein/Verband diese anerkennt. Und wie Bortfisch schon sagte: Wenn er dies nicht tut, dann ist man weiterhin "drin" (sowohl im BV als auch in der Sch....e, die er einem evtl. eingebrockt hat)


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Beiträge können eingeklagt werden.
Der DAFV könnte dann sogar bei den LV Kontenpfänden.

Vereinsrecht ist kein rechtsloser Raum smithie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Dazu bräuchten die erst mal die Kohle zum klagen - bezweifel ich ;-)))

Und, siehe oben:
Die LV schlucken doch eh alles weiter und zahlen brav, da wird der DAFV eh nicht klagen müssen bei den verantwortungslosen LV, keine Panik....


----------



## smithie (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die Kündigung kann nur satzungsgemäß erfolgen (§39 BGB).





> *§ 39 Austritt aus dem Verein*
> 
> (1) Die Mitglieder sind zum Austritt aus dem Verein berechtigt.
> (2)  Durch die Satzung kann bestimmt werden, dass der Austritt nur am  Schluss eines Geschäftsjahrs oder erst nach dem Ablauf einer  Kündigungsfrist zulässig ist; die Kündigungsfrist kann höchstens zwei  Jahre betragen.


Da würde ich 1-2 Juristen kennen, die darüber diskutieren würden, dass die Kündigung nur satzungsgemäß erfolgen kann. |wavey:




Honeyball schrieb:


> Eine "fristlose" Kündigung kann man zwar erklären (und dann z.B. Mitgliedsbeiträge z.B. auf einem Sperrkonto parken), sie ist aber nur dann rechtswirksam, wenn der Verein/Verband diese anerkennt. [...]


Wo ist festgehalten/festgeschrieben, dass der Verein/Verband die fristlose Kündigung anerkennen muss?

Rechtsgrundlage? Satzung?



> Beiträge können eingeklagt werden.
> Der DAFV könnte dann sogar bei den LV Kontenpfänden.


Habe ich irgendwo behauptet, Vereinssachen wäre rechtsfreier Raum? 
Bis zu einer Kontenpfändung ist es (selbst angenommen, der BV ist im Recht) ein sehr weiter Weg!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Eine außerordentliche Kündigung aus wichtigem Grund wäre sicherlich dann möglich, wenn mir durch die Mitgliedschaft ein Schaden entsteht. Letztendlich würde das ein Gericht kläre müssen. Ich glaube jedoch, dass ein Mitglied gute Karten vor Gericht hätte, wenn durch die Handlung eines Vorstandes die Existenz des Mitgliedes gefährdet wäre (z.B. Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit). 

 Eine außerordentliche Kündigung im gegenseitigem Einvernehmen wäre die Alternative und immer möglich.


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



smithie schrieb:


> Da würde ich 1-2 Juristen kennen, die darüber diskutieren würden, dass die Kündigung nur satzungsgemäß erfolgen kann. |wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, hatte Dein kommentar anders interpretiert.
Wohl nicht richtig gelesen.  :g


----------



## Honeyball (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Genau, smithie! Das meinte ich ja, dass der BV die fristlose Kündigung nicht anerkennen muss. Sollte es dann zu einer Klage kommen, vergeht längere Zeit, um einen Gerichtstermin zu finden, als für eine satzungsgemäße, fristgerechte Kündigung erforderlich wäre. Deshalb hab ich ja gezeigt, was ein LV machen könnte, um aus dieser Zwickmühle auszubrechen:


> Was bleibt jetzt also als konstruktives Vorgehen, um die drohende Gefahr abzuwenden?
> 
> 
> Alle als gemeinnützig anerkannten Vereine bzw. deren Vorsitzende, die einem LV angehören, der wiederum Mitglied im DAFV ist, sollten ihren Landesverband schriftlich bitten, den DAFV zum sofortigen Handeln gemäß der geplanten Wett- und Gemeinschaftsfischen aufzufordern, so wie es der LAV Schleswig-Holstein bereits getan hat.
> ...



Hatte ich mich so missverständlich ausgedrückt???


----------



## smithie (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Genau, smithie! Das meinte ich ja, dass der BV die fristlose Kündigung nicht anerkennen muss.


Und genau die Quelle zu dieser Aussage wollte ich wissen - habe mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt...


----------



## orgel (14. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Du hast es doch selber geschrieben:



smithie schrieb:


> Das kannst Du genauso gut anders herum sehen: die fristlose Kündigung ist wirksam und wenn sich der DAFV gegen eine solche fristlose Kündigung eines Mitglieds wehren will, muss er dagegen klagen.



Wobei ich unterscheiden würde:
Wird die fristlose Kündigung akzeptiert, ist sie wirksam.
Wird sie nicht akzeptiert, ist sie schwebend unwirksam, bis zur Klärung, ob sie nun wirksam, oder eben nicht wirksam ist. Die Klärung kann nur gerichtlich herbeigeführt werden, wenn man dies denn will. Daraus ergeben sich verschieden Konstellationen, wie mit bereits geleisteten oder zukünftig noch fälligen Beitragszahlungen verfahren wird, die dann ebenfalls entweder akzeptiert oder gerichtlich geklärt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ach Leute, was habt ihr nur mit euren Kündigungen?

Die LV WOLLTEN das doch alle so (bis auf LSFV-NDS, die haben dagegen gestimmt).

ALLE!

Nur die Bayern sind dann so feige wie clever geflüchtet bzw. haben ihre Kündigung trotzdem sie nicht gegen die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt hatten, dann nicht zurückgezogen....

Siehe letzte HV, siehe VA, die lassen sich alle alles weiter gefallen und meckern alle nur LV-intern nachher ein bisschen rum...

Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium wird für tolle Arbeit gelobt, der Misstrauensantrag niedergestimmt....

Und das weitsichtige Präsidium des LSFV-NDS wird von den eigenen Vereinen abgewatscht und MUSS bei der Trümmertruppe bleiben.

Ausser momentan dem LAV-SH lässt sich JEDER andere LV das Vorgehen des DAFV gefallen, zahlt weiter brav ohne dafür konkrete Arbeit zu fordern...

Und ihr träumt von irgendwelchen Kündigungen?????

Ob fristlos oder fristgerecht:
Glaubt ihr wirklich, es regnet plötzlich das Hirn, den Anstand und das Rückrat auf die LV nieder, dass ihnen bei Vorbereitung und Durchsetzung der (Kon)Fusion fehlte und bei der Wahl diesen ungeeigneten Personals?

Denn das wäre ja mal Voraussetzung, dass die zugeben würden, alles rund um die (Kon)Fusion bisher falsch gemacht zu haben.

Die werden vorher die organisierte Angelfischerei in Deutschland an die Wand fahren, bevor da nur einer zugeben würde, etwas wäre durch die Schuld von diesen ganzen Helden, der Delegierten und Funktionäre der LV, bei der (Kon)Fusion falsch gelaufen..

Ihr braucht nicht über Kündigungen und Voraussetzungen dazu diskutieren:
Es wird keine kommen............................

Da kann der VDSF/DAFV auch 2014 "munter" seine tolle "Arbeit" beruhigt weitermachen - wetten?

Und die organisierten Angelfischer lassen sich das ja auch alles gefallen von ihren LV und zahlen genauso brav weiter ohne meckern und murren für deren tollen Einsatz beim BV..



Welche Kälber ihren Metzger selber wählen, ist ja bekannt.......


oder so........................


----------



## Brotfisch (15. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich rechne in naher Zukunft auch nicht mit einer Kündigungswelle. Es ist auch unpassend, keine eigenen Beiträge zur Lösung zu bringen und stattdessen einfach das Kündigungsschwert zu schwenken.

Die Zustimmung zur Fusion war aber nicht getragen von dem Wunsch, die jetzige Situation herbeizuführen. Auch wenn vieles davon vorhersehbar war, so wurde dieses doch angesichts der ermüdenden Diskussionen um die Fusion letztlich als Kritikastertum weggewischt - ob als Kraftakt oder Akt der Verzweifelung mag dahinstehen.

Vielmehr gab es eine Erwartungshaltung, dass sich mit dem Ende der Amtszeit von Peter Mohnert einiges zum besseren wenden würde. Diese Hoffnungen wurden angesichts des Bekanntwerdens des Finanzdebakels enttäuscht. Zur weitergehenden Enttäuschung haben dann die Pannen der Startphase beigetragen. Und mittlerweile ist eine weitere Stufe der Frustration eingetreten, in der Landesverbände sich nicht ernst genommen fühlen. Einige hoffen und warten bereits jetzt auf eine neue Führung, die dann hoffentlich nicht die alte ist.

Diesen Befund sollte man ernst nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das sind einfach willenlose Abnicker, da wird sich nix Positives für Angler oder das Angeln entwickeln...

Aber solange die organisierten Angelfischer alles bezahlen und abnicken, wollen dies halt so....


----------



## Sharpo (15. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ach Leute, was habt ihr nur mit euren Kündigungen?
> 
> Die LV WOLLTEN das doch alle so (bis auf LSFV-NDS, die haben dagegen gestimmt).
> 
> ...



Naja, der Misstrauensantrag vom LSFV Nds. wurde ja von denen selbst nicht ernst genommen, sondern nur als Denkanstoss gestellt.  |uhoh:

Als Gegenwind aufkam verlies denen der Mut?


----------



## Brotfisch (16. April 2014)

Dass ausschließlich abgenickt wird, nehme ich in dieser Phase nicht wahr. Sicher, manch einer, der sich selbst nicht einbringt auf BV-Ebene, vielleicht weil er auch keine Lösungsideen hat, stimmt zu oder enthält sich.

Aktuell sieht es doch eher so aus, dass so gut wie gar nichts unternommen wird, was zur Abstimmung gestellt würde. Vielmehr verhindert die Kommunikationsverweigerungspolitik des DAFV doch eher, dass über irgendetwas disktuiert und abgestimmt wird.

Es wäre doch mal zu hinterfragen, wieso man sich für diese Nicht-Kommunikation entschieden hat bzw. was die Ursachen dafür sind.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, der Misstrauensantrag vom LSFV Nds. wurde ja von denen selbst nicht ernst genommen, sondern nur als Denkanstoss gestellt.  |uhoh:
> 
> Als Gegenwind aufkam verlies denen der Mut?



Sicher hat der Misstrauensantrag weder dem Antragsteller, noch der Diskussionskultur im DAFV sonderlich viel Positives eingebracht. Ob er zu der aktuellen Blockade geführt hat vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Die Blockade besteht übrigens beidseitig: zum einen in einem nicht kommunizierenden Bundesverband, zum anderen in LV-Präsidien, die angesichts der Situation im DAFV nicht daran glauben, dass sich etwas ändern lässt, ändern wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der BV will Nichtkommunikation, weil sonst rauskommt, was die da alles verbockt bzw. nicht getan haben seit Rechtskraft.

Und verbockt haben es  vorher vor allem zuerst die LV, die diese (Kon)Fusion vorangetrieben haben (also die dieser obskuren Initiative, Brandenburg und Sachsen, die umgekippt sind und ihre Angler verraten haben, die Bayern, die zwar geflüchtet sind aber nicht gegen die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt haben und die ganzen tumben LV, die blind hinterhergerannt sind, etc., etc.)...

Von denen hat auch nicht einer Interesse daran, dass ihre schmierigen Spielchen vor der (Kon)Fusion rauskommen, daher ist denen das Schweigen im Walde doch nur recht..

Es ist nach wie vor ein Strukturproblem - denen allen geht's nicht um Angler und Angeln, sondern nur um die vermeintliche Macht der LV/BV...

Daher tun sie auch nichts für Angler oder das Angeln, sondern nur für den Erhalt ihrer vermeintlichen Macht..

Nach der Wende:
Organisiert in Dachverbänden:
ca. 1,1 Mio.....

jetzt im DAFV:
ca. 640.000...

Die Macht schwindet wie die in Dachverbänden organisierten Angelfischer - nur die alte Betonköppe brauchen wohl noch etwas, bis die das auch mal merken........................


----------



## Brotfisch (16. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn die ausgetretenen Landesverbände ihre Absicht kundtäten, in genau diesen DAFV wiedereinzutreten?

So mal als Gedankenspiel....

Es wären mehr Mitglieder da, mehr Geld, mehr know how.

Aber das Signal.....


----------



## Franky (16. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...mehr know how....
> 
> Aber das Signal.....



Noch mehr als ohnehin schon? Wäre ein Signal... In der Tat....


----------



## angler1996 (16. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Brotfisch- sieht dieser BV in Deinen Augen so aus, dass man da freiwillig hingeht?
 Oder haben die ihre Vorzüge nur getarnt:q
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (16. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wir sollten jetzt mal nicht so tun als ob andere LV besonders gut Anglerinteressen vertreten.
Von mir aus kann z.B. Bayern bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Stümmt - erst die anderen in die ******** reiten, indem sie nicht dagegen stimmen und dann selber abhauen - braucht keiner, solche Typen..


----------



## Sharpo (16. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stümmt - erst die anderen in die ******** reiten, indem sie nicht dagegen stimmen und dann selber abhauen - braucht keiner, solche Typen..




Korrekt erfasst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Würden aber natürlich von der "Systematik" und vom Verhalten her ganz prima zur restlichen Trümmertruppe passen ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr immer alle mit dem DAFV habt- läuft doch alles nach Plan! Ist auf der HV des LSFV SH anscheinend nicht einmal ein Thema gewesen. So zufrieden sind die alle mit dem DAFV! Ihr seid einfach nur zu kritisch ;-)

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/150-neuigkeiten-2014/1072-hauptversammlung-erfolgreich-verlaufen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nachdem ja die Verbandsausschussitzung am 08. Februar stattgefunden hat, und satzungsgemäß ein Protokoll erstellt werden muss, hat gestern (nach fast 3 Monaten!!!!) jetzt wenigstens mal EIN EINZIGER Landesverband angefragt, ob man das Protokoll auch mal bekommen würde............

Die Mail ging an Frau Dr., in Kopie auch an alle anderen LV.

Nachdem schon die Versendung des Protokolls der HV satzungswidrig war, die Einladung zum VA nicht der Satzung entsprach, scheint sich solche Zeitverzögerung als Hauptmerkmal der Arbeit des Präsidiums und der Geschäftsstellen zu etablieren.

Und nur EIN EINZIGER der über 40 LV fragt dann überhaupt mal nach...

Auch nicht gefragt - von KEINEM EINZIGEN LV - wurde, warum in den fast 3 Monaten seit dem VA weder von Präsidentin, Präsidium noch Geschäftsstellen irgendwelche Berichte zum Fortgang der zahlreichen offenen Probleme an die den BV tragenden LV kam (ungeklärte Konten, Finanzen, scheinbar liegt noch nicht mal die Abrechnung 2013 vor, geschweige denn eine Aktualisierung des Haushaltsplanes 2014, Gemeinnützigkeit, angelpolitische Leitlinien, und, und, und....)..............

Am 28.05. 2014 ist der in DAFV umbenannte VDSF dann 1 Jahr rechtskräftig ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

PS:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch nicht gefragt - von KEINEM EINZIGEN LV - wurde, warum in den fast 3 Monaten seit dem VA weder von Präsidentin, Präsidium noch Geschäftsstellen irgendwelche Berichte zum Fortgang der zahlreichen offenen Probleme an die den BV tragenden LV kam (ungeklärte Konten, Finanzen, scheinbar liegt noch nicht mal die Abrechnung 2013 vor, geschweige denn eine Aktualisierung des Haushaltsplanes 2014, Gemeinnützigkeit, angelpolitische Leitlinien, und, und, und....)..............
> 
> Am 28.05. 2014 ist der in DAFV umbenannte VDSF dann 1 Jahr rechtskräftig ....



War nicht ganz richtig, ein weiterer LV hat ja definitiv mal konkret nachgefragt mit einer konkreten Frage:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283614


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nach jetzt fast 3 Monaten wurde endlich mal das Protokoll der Verbandsausschusssitzung an die Mitglieder des DAFV versendet (wie man gehört hat, gab es während dieser Zeit auch nicht einmal eine Sitzung oder ein Treffen des Präsidiums)....

Da kommen auch schon vereinzelt Unmutsbekundungen über den Zeitverzug und Gestaltung, der Inhalt scheint auch nicht mit der Erinnerung einiger Teilnehmer zu hundert Prozent übereinzustimmen.

Dass dazu wiederum auch faktische Fehler drin sind, die mir schon beim ersten Überfliegen aufgefallen sind, wundert mich persönlich weniger.

Muss jetzt aber erstmal den ganzen Wust durchackern...

Ich gehe aber wiederum davon aus, dass die Landesverbände - von einzelnen abgesehen - wieder wie bisher alles mehr oder weniger klaglos schlucken werden.....

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, dem Wunsch der Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer entsprechend, die ja genau diesen Verband mit diesem Personal, den elenden Finanzen, ohne Inhalte und dieser "Arbeit"sweise (mir fällts immer schwer, da ernsthaft von "Arbeit" zu schreiben) so wollten, wählten und klaglos immer weiter finanzieren.........

oder so............................


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Unterdessen verkündet die Homepage den Unmut des DAFV über die Behandlung der EEG-Novelle im Wirtschaftsausschuss des Bundestages und die Kürze der Stellungnahmefrist.

Nun hat die neue Bundesregierung die Kompetenzen für die Energiewende endlich gebündelt, nachdem in der Vergangenheit mehrere Ressorts durch ihre gegenseitige Blockade Fortschritte bei diesem Thema verhindert haben. Das ist gut. Dass damit auch der Wirtschaftsausschuss zuständig ist, ergibt sich aus allgemeinen Geschäftsordnungsregeln. Da wundert es, dass der von einer ehemaligen Abgeordneten geführte DAFV sich wundert. 

Zehn Tage für eine Stellungnahme scheinen für einen durchschnittlichen Landesverband nicht leistbar. Für einen Bundesverband, der das Thema zu seiner Prio 1 erkoren hat, dürfte das mit Hilfe der Geschäftsstellen keinerlei Problem darstellen, zumal man als Lobbyorganisation gewisse Dinge "auf Vorrat" produziert. Zudem sollten die Kontakte doch so geknüpft sein, dass bereits bei der Erstellung des Referentenentwurfs genügend Informationen an den DAFV gelangen, um bereits vor Beginn der Frist loszulegen. Das erwartet man einfach von einem Verband, der seine (selbstgesetzten) Themen ernsthaft und dicht an der Politik und der Administration verfolgt.

Im Übrigen gilt natürlich weiter innerhalb der Bundesregierung neben dem Ressort- das Mitzeichnungsprinzip. Gegen den Willen des Umweltministeriums, auf das man ja ausreichend Einfluss zu haben glaubt, geht kein Referentenentwurf in den Bundestag. Auch das zeigt, dass man möglichst tätig werden sollte, bevor die parlamentarischen Beratungen beginnen.

Schließlich gilt der Satz, dass kein Gesetz den Bundestag so verlässt, wie es in ihn hineingegeben wurde. Was während der ministerialbürokratischen Phase an Lobbyarbeit versäumt wurde, muss dann eben bei den Abgeordneten mit größerem Aufwand nachgeholt werden. 

Die Präsidentin müsste das alles als langjährige Bundestagsabgeordnete wissen. Sie hat in ihrer Rede auch versprochen, diese Kompetenzen beim DAFV einzubringen. 

Auch wenn das fachlich etwas weit führt: 
Das Thema Fischschädigungen durch Wasserkraftwerke (insbesondere kleinere) beschäftigt uns seit mindestens 15 Jahren. Da wüsste man schon gerne, welche Verschlechterungen der Entwurf der EEG-Novelle da mit sich bringen soll. Warum stellt der DAFV seine Stellungnahme nicht ins Netz, damit fachlich Interessierte damit arbeiten können? 

Ich weiß, wo ich mir das besorgen kann. Aber wenn ich als Lobbyverband etwas erreichen will, dann reicht es nicht, immer nur auf meine vermeintlichen Mitgliederzahlen zu verweisen. Dann muss ich auch deutlich machen, dass meine Mitglieder sich notfalls tatkräftig und mit ihrer eigenen politischen Willensbildung für das politische Ziel des Verbandes engagieren. Und dafür muss man die Mitglieder mitnehmen und wenigstens informieren. Das ist notwendiger Bestandteil von Kampagnenfähigkeit.

Ich hatte gehofft, dass im neuen Verband diese Sachen professioneller angegangen werden als in der Vergangenheit. Die aktuelle Presseinformation des DAFV nährt diese Hoffnung leider nicht. Dass der DAFV eine Stellungnahme abgegeben hat (ohne Verbündete aus Wissenschaft, Forschung und "befreundeten" Organisationen auf den Plan zu rufen), wirkt da auf mich wie ein Aktivitätsnachweis als Feigenblatt politischer Nacktheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, dass im neuen Verband diese Sachen professioneller angegangen werden als in der Vergangenheit.



Träumer - das ist ne geldverbrennende Trümmertruppe mit unfähigem Personal in Präsidium wie Geschäftsstellen (die haben 3 GF und 6 Angestellte für um die 600.000 Euro im Jahr) in meinen Augen, sonst nix...

Hast doch selber schon erkannt, dass die nix taugen:


Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Für einen Bundesverband, der das Thema zu seiner Prio 1 erkoren hat, dürfte das mit Hilfe der Geschäftsstellen keinerlei Problem darstellen, zumal man als Lobbyorganisation gewisse Dinge "auf Vorrat" produziert. Zudem sollten die Kontakte doch so geknüpft sein, dass bereits bei der Erstellung des Referentenentwurfs genügend Informationen an den DAFV gelangen, um bereits vor Beginn der Frist loszulegen. Das erwartet man einfach von einem Verband, der seine (selbstgesetzten) Themen ernsthaft und dicht an der Politik und der Administration verfolgt.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es geht mir nicht um meine Träume.

Mir geht es darum, konkrete Erwartungshaltungen zu formulieren, damit die interessierte Öffentlichkeit Soll mit Ist vergleichen kann.

Andere, etwa der Jagdschutzverband, schaffen es doch auch. Und wenn der DAFV es nicht schafft, soll er nicht so tun als ob, sondern sagen, warum er es nicht schafft. Einfach nur zu klagen, dass die politische Geschäftsverteilung einem nicht passt ist noch lange keine Lobbyarbeit. Der Öffentlichkeit vorzuspielen, dass Angler- und Umweltschutzbelange (das meine ich jetzt organisatorisch, wo man in einem Boot sitzt) bei der EEG-Novelle außen vor bleiben, ist an den Realitäten schlichtweg vorbei und damit bloße Schaufensterpolitik. Feigenblatt, wie schon gesagt.

Wir müssen endlich ernst machen mit dem Thema "Lobby" - gerade weil wir eine Freizeitorganisation sind. Es ist notwendig und es ist machbar. Ich habe selbst sowohl in einem Bundesministerium, als auch in einem der einflussreichsten Lobbyorganisationen dieses Landes gearbeitet - da kenne ich das Geschäft. Daher ärgert es mich besonders, wenn wir als Angler immer wieder weit unter unseren eigenen Möglichkeiten bleiben. Das ist auch, aber nicht nur, eine Frage des Personals. Der Verband wird nur durch Professionalisierung nachhaltig Einfluss gewinnen. "Lobby statt Hobby". 

Aber ich fürchte, da gibt es schon wieder einen Elfenbeinturm, der sich selber einredet, gaaanz toll vernetzt und verdrahtet zu sein und in Wirklichkeit kaum einen Schuß hört und wenn doch, dann war es der Urknall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Und wenn der DAFV es nicht schafft, soll er nicht so tun als ob, sondern sagen, warum er es nicht schaff.


Solange jemand das Geld freiwillig hinterher geschmissen wird, wird doch keiner ein "mea culpa" oder ein " ich kanns leider nicht" von sich geben..

Du bist doch ein kleiner Träumer...


Das ist einfach komplett verrottet, in den Strukturen schon..

Warte mal, bis ich das Protokoll vom VA vollends durchgeackert habe, da wirste dann wieder "Kompetenz" in Reinkultur beim DAFV bemerken können...

Wenn 2 Geschäftsführer (Spahn, Freudenberg) und die Präsidentin, welche das Protokoll unterzeichnet haben, dokumentieren, dass sie nicht mal die eigene Satzung oder Geschäftsordnung wirklich kennen...


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich bin ja schon ganz neu_gierig_ (!) auf Deine Auswertung des Protokolls. Bis dahin kommentiere ich das nicht, insbesondere die Frage, ob Regularienverstöße vorliegen.

Mittlerweile ist es doch aber so, dass längst nicht nur Boardies, sondern auch Spitzenfunktionäre des DAFV auf Bundes- und Landesebene anerkennen, dass der Fusionsprozess mangelhaft und überhastet gewesen ist. Das hat zu Defiziten beim Bundesverband geführt, die beim (fehlenden) Geld nur am deutlichsten zu Tage treten. Dann ist es doch nur folgerichtig, diese Defizite zu analysieren und einen Plan zur Verbesserung der eigenen Struktur zu machen, um die Lobby- und Kampagnenfähigkeit zu erhöhen. Stattdessen einfach nur Pseudo-Aktionismus - und sorry, genauso sieht es aus - nach dem Motto: "Wir haben doch etwas getan aber keiner hat auf uns gehört" - das ist nicht zielführend. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich die Funktionäre des DAFV klammheimlich wünschen, dass es bei den Kleinwasserkraftwerken zu keinerlei Verbesserungen im Sinne der Fische und der Angelei kommen würde. Vielmehr bestehen ganz offensichtlich irgendwelche Hemmnisse, da effektiv Einfluss zu nehmen. Wenn das so ist, müssen diese Hemmnisse beseitigt werden. Das schafft man nicht, indem man sie ignoriert und so tut, als ob. Früher einmal hätte es vielleicht ausgereicht, einen Artikel zu schreiben à la "Wir haben etwas getan". Heute wird genauer hingesehen, was wo wie wann von wem gemacht worden ist. Als Mitglied erwarte ich mehr als eine Festtagsrede an die JHV und eine Homepage à la "Wir leben noch". Ich will nachvollziehen können, was unternommen wird und warum oder warum nicht. 

Am konkreten Beispiel: Was genau möchte denn der DAFV bei der EEG-Novelle verhindern? Wenn sie mir sagen, dieses und jenes verschlechtert die Situation aus Anglersicht, dagegen unternehmen wir dieses und jenes, dann bin ich bereit, mich zu engagieren. So aber scheint es, als fürchte sich der DAFV vor dem Interesse der Öffentlichkeit.

Und ganz wichtig:
Es geht ja nicht darum, dass irgendjemand Asche auf sein Haupt kippt. Mea culpa erwartet doch nicht wirklich einer. Die Situation, die Strukturen sind prekär, die Ursachen sind vielfältig und bekannt. Beste Voraussetzungen zu sagen: mit dem verbeulten Topolino komme ich nicht über die Alpen. Stattdessen so zu tun, als würde man gerade die Anmeldung für die Formel-1-Weltmeisterschaft abgeschickt haben, überzeugt doch einfach nicht.

 Es geht doch darum, dass der Verband das Handwerk lernt. Das hat der VDSF in seinen letzten zehn Jahren (zumindest) auch schon nicht beherrscht. Woher soll es denn kommen, wenn man nicht bereit ist, es sich jetzt zu erwerben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vergiss es - Deine "kritischen" Landesfürsten haben das alles so gewollt und abgenickt - und bisher hat meines Wissens *nur 1 einziger LV* wegen des Protokolls überhaupt reagiert (aber wenigstens auch an alle anderen LV geschickt)..

Und Arbeitsweise von Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen hinterfragt, wenn die nicht in der Lage sind, in weniger als 3 Monaten ein solches Protokoll zu verschicken - und dass dann noch, trotz entsprechender Anmerkung vorher (im Protokoll vermerkt), dass man doch darauf achten soll, die Anhänge nicht zu groß werden zu lassen (die scannen das Protokoll und machen dann aus dem Bild ne PDF - da kommen dann schnell ein paar MB zusammen, so dass nicht alle das kriegen, weil viele Postfächer da ne Begrenzung haben)..

Deswegen haben sie dann immerhin das nochmal losgeschickt, dann vernünftig komprimiert...

Unfähige Trümmertruppe, die nix hinkriegt - gewählt und nach wie vor gestützt von den Damen und Herren Funktionären, Delegierten und Geschäftsführern aus den Landesverbänden - die damit beweisen, dass sie kein Haar besser sind.

Sondern, dass das eben von unten nach oben komplett verrottete Strukturen sind, die nicht nur anglerfeindlich sind, sondern inzwischen auch die organisierte Angelfischerei an die Wand fahren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juni

*Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung ​*

*Vorbemerkung:*
Unterschrieben hat das Protokoll die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan von der FDP, ein Geschäftsführer aus Offenbach, Dr. Spahn, sowie einer aus Berlin, Herr Freudenberg.

Also genau die Leute, die eigentlich Satzung und Geschäftsordnung kennen sollten, die endlich Klarheit in die Finanzen bringen sollten (versprochen war das von Frau Dr. für den Mai 2013!!), welche verantwortlich sind für die Zusammenführung der zwei Geschäftsstellen und die für eine zielführende Diskussion der Vorlagen für die Leitlinien sorgen müssten. 


*Erste Kritik aus den Verbänden*
Das Protokoll wurde direkt nach Erhalt nur von einem einzigen Landesverband kritisiert, der Rest wird wohl wie bisher auch immer alles schlucken und abnicken. 

In der auch an alle LV gegangenen Mail dieses LV wurde kritisiert, dass ein  Zeitbedarf für das Erstellen und Versenden eines simples Protokolles von nahezu 3 Monaten, ohne Hinweis auf entschuldbare Gründe, dazu veranlasst, auf die Arbeitsfähigkeit von Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen Rückschlüsse zu ziehen. 

Ebenfalls müsse man erwägen, daher zukünftig mit geeigneten Mitteln wie auch z. B. mit eigener Tonträgeraufzeichnung durch den LV, eine zeitnahe Information zu erlangen und zu dokumentieren.

Desweiteren ging es darum, dass die Geschäftsstellen (zur Erinnerung, 3 Geschäftsführer, 6  Angestellte) scheinbar nicht in der Lage sind, ein Dokument wie ein Protokoll so zu verschicken, dass es nicht die Mailpostfächer sprengt. 

Es wurden in diesem Zusammenhang auf Äußerungen unter TOP 16 verwiesen und gefragt, ob derartige Anmerkungen nicht die erforderliche Beachtung erhalten oder ob eine professionelle EDV-Bearbeitung personalbedingt nicht möglich ist. 

Die in der Anlage befindlichen Dateien hätten eine Größe von  9,09 MB gehabt. Protokoll 6,59 MB, Anwesenheit 0,94 MB und EuA-2008 bis 2012 1,56 MB. 
Wie man aus der Einfügung in de Mail sehen könne, wären  die Dokumente eingescannt und im Bildformat erstellt worden.

Nach dieser Mail an den BV ging dann von diesem eine zweite Mail  raus, diesmal mit vernünftig gestaltetem Anhang.

_*Anmerkung:*
Dass man bei 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten für um die 600.000 Euro/Jahr nicht in der Lage ist, von alleine drauf zu kommen, Anhänge geeignet zu gestalten, nachdem das vorher schon in der Versammlung moniert wurde, das spricht für sich.
Und für die Kompetenz, die in den Geschäftsstellen und bei den unterzeichnenden Geschäftsführern Dr. Spahn und Herrn Freudenberg vorhanden ist._

*Die für Angler wichtigsten Punkte aus dem Protokoll*
Nach den üblichen Geschichten Begrüßung, Genehmigung Tagesordnung etc., ging es dann im TOP 4 mit dem Bericht der Präsidentin los.
In Bezug auf Europa durfte sie zusammen mit Dr. Spahn und Mitarbeitern der EAA  sich mit "hochrangigen Vertretern" der EU-Kommission treffen.
Ausserdem hat sie sich noch mit 2 deutschen EU-Abgeordneten getroffen, die wohl eine interfraktionelle Arbeitsgruppe zum Thema Angeln planen.

_*Anmerkung:*
Das wars dann anscheinend mit ihrem Anteil an der "Europaarbeit", die angeblich für so viele Landesverbände so wichtig wäre und weswegen sie diesen DAFV bezahlen._

Ebenfalls war sie bei der Sitzung des DFV (Deutscher Fischereiverband).

Und sie besuchte die Grüne Woche in Berlin..

Bei einem ersten Treffen mit den Mitarbeitern beider Geschäftsstellen im Januar 2014 wurde angeblich die Verteilung der Kompetenzen festgelegt. 

_*Anmerkung:*
Rechtskraft besteht seit 28. Mai 2013, dann findet im Januar 2014 *DAS ERSTE TREFFEN* mit den Mitarbeitern der Geschäftsstellen zu Verteilung der Kompetenzen statt????????????????????????????????
Ohne Worte......
Noch dazu gibt es nach unseren Informationen immer noch keine richtige Zusammenarbeit, beide Geschäftsstellen arbeiten mehr oder weniger für sich. Und das Präsidium hält sich bis da scheinbar raus, statt das endlich zielführend zu regeln_

Dann habe sie sich mit dem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Struppe (der, der mit seiner Firma auch die Fischwaid erstellt), und Geschäftsführer Freudenberg mit der Präsidentin des Bundesamtes für Naturschutz getroffen, um zukünftig beim Thema "Fisch des Jahres" enger zusammen zu arbeiten.

Dann berichtete Vize Landau vom Treffen der Fischereireferenten in Fuldabrück und dass er gleich darauf hingewiesen habe, dass diese Versammlung keine Beschlüsse fassen könne...

Dort hätte Referent Quinger erklärt, dass durch eine neu zu gründende "Facharbeitsgruppe" des DAFV rechtssicher ermöglichen solle, auch zukünftig an internationalen Wettangeln teilzunehmen.


Eine von Herrn Sollbach angeregte Revision der Finanzen durch externe Wirtschaftsprüfer wurde vom Präsidium aus Kostengründen abgelehnt - zudem würde das eine Satzungsänderung erfordern

_*Anmerkung:*
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt, wenn sich der DAFV nicht durch eine externe Revision in die finanziellen Karten gucken lassen will.... _

Und der Preis für dem DAFV willfährige Journalisten wurde als gute Möglichkeit gesehen, einen Gegenpol zu unsachliche und tendenziöser Berichterstattung über die Anglerschaft zu schaffen.

_*Anmerkung:*
Man könnte seitens des DAFV einfach selber versuchen, vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu machen. Und war mit der unseriösen und tendenziösen Berichterstattung vielleicht eher unsere Arbeit hier als die von Peta gemeint? 
Fragen über Fragen ;-)))_

Danach kamen die Berichte aus den Landesverbänden, die neue Aufgabenverteilung im Präsidium, die durch den Rauswurf/Rücktritt des Ex-Finanzvize Bauersfeld notwendig wurde, Bernd Pieper wies dann auch notwendige Beitragserhöhung hin, Werner Landau sagte, alle Veranstaltungen im Bereich Gemeinschaftsfischen würden 2014 durchgeführt werden.
Herr Sollbach wies darauf hin, dass dies zwar im Verbandsausschuss besprochen wurde, dieser aber ja kein beschlussfassendes Gremium sei, währen Frau Dr. auf die  neue Arbeitsgruppe zum Thema hinwies, die "in Kürze" ihre Arbeit aufnehmen solle.

_*Anmerkung:*
Und wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiß, gründe ich einen Arbeitskreis. 
Und was "in Kürze" bei Frau Dr. heisst, kann man vielleicht daran ablesen, wie lange das erstellen und versenden  von Protokollen dauert oder das sie sich erstmals (nach Rechtskraft DAFV im Mai 2013) im Januar 2014 mit den Mitarbeitern der Geschäftsstellen traf..._

*TOP7 Beitragsanpassung*

In den 5 Jahren vor der Fusion wären von beiden Altverbänden zusammen  666.000 aus den Rücklagen genommen worden.

Der Rest an Rücklagen würde nun nicht mehr dem in der Satzung geforderten Viertel des Beitragsaufkommens entsprechen.

Man wolle einen Beschluss zu einer Beitragserhöhung  ab 2015 für die Hauptversammlung vorbereiten.

_*Anmerkung:*
Die genannte Summe von fast 700.000 Euro aus Rücklagen entspricht ungefähr dem, was wir als Verluste/Unterdeckung aus den auf Grund der zur Fusion veröffentlichten Finanzdokumente auch errechnet hatten.

*Dass nicht in der Satzung steht,* ein Viertel des Beitragsaufkommens müsse als Rücklage da sein, *sondern in der alten VDSF-Geschäftsordnung*, dass ein Viertel des Beitragsaufkommens *als liquide Reserve* zu halten sei (also kurzfristig/sofort verfügbar, im Gegensatz zu Rücklagen), das wieder zeigt die Kompetenz der unterzeichnenden Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und der Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn und Herrn Freudenberg.

Dass eine Beitragserhöhung an 2015 kaum realisierbar sein wird, da die LV nicht wussten um wie viel erhöht werden soll (im Gespräch waren zwischen 0,50 und 1,00 Euro, was in unseren Augen mit der jetzigen Struktur wieder nicht reichen wird) und so nicht dafür sorgen konnten, eine entsprechende Beitragserhöhung für ihre Vereine in die Wege zu leiten, wird diese Erhöhung wohl frühestens 2016 kommen können. Einige aus dem Präsidium scheinen dies nach unseren Infos inzwischen auch begriffen zu haben.

*Da zudem IMMER NOCH NICHT der Finanzbericht/Abschluss für 2013 vorliegt, dazu IMMER NOCH NICHT nicht klar ist, wie viel nun 2013 mehr aus den Rücklagen entnommen wurde, als geplant war, ist aber sowieso jede Diskussion über die Höhe einer Erhöhung obsolet. *

Nach unseren Informationen geht aber Finanzvize Pieper davon aus, dass auch 2013 deutlich mehr aus den Restrücklagen entnommen wurde als geplant.
_

*TOP 9 Richtlinien*
Die vom Präsidium vorgelegten Richtlinien sollen im November 2014 auf der HV abgestimmt werden.

_
*Anmerkung:*
Sarkasmus an:
Wie bis dahin diskutiert werden soll, wie die Landesverbände, Vereine und vor allem die organisierten Angelfischer mitgenommen werden sollen, das hat ja wohl jeder organisierte Angelfischer an Hand der lebhaften Diskussionen in den Vereinen mitbekommen.
Sarkasmus aus_

*Frau Dr. stellte erneut fest, dass Naturschutz an erster Stelle vor dem Angeln zu nennen sei, um die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu gefährden.*

Warum dann der DAFV die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdende Veranstaltungen durchführt oder diese (un)mittelbar unterstützt, wenn das so wichtig ist, erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht..

*TOP 10, Gemeinnützigkeit, Teilnahme an Cips-Veranstaltungen*

Auch Nachfrage wurde vom Referenten Quinger (Ex-DAV) zugegeben (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280426), dass ein "Treuhandkonto" existieren würde, dies wäre aber ordnungsgemäß abgerechnet worden. Er bot an, das Konto aufzulösen (über dieses Konto laufen aber immer noch 2014 aktuell Veranstaltungen laut Ausschreibung wie Angeltreff Feeder etc.). 

Herr Landau bestätigte das gleiche Vorgehen für den Ex-VDSF.

_*Anmerkung:*
Da nirgends in den Bilanzen zur Fusion diese Konten gefunden wurden, können wir nach wie vor nicht beurteilen, ob und in wie weit diese wirklich korrekt abgerechnet wurden. Nach unseren Informationen hat Finanzvize Pieper Belege und Unterlagen zu den Konten schon vor Wochen angefordert von den Referenten, aber bis heute nichts erhalten dazu. _

Die Präsidentin wies darauf hin, dass 2014 an allen internationalen Veranstaltungen der CIPS teilgenommen werden würde (internationale Wettangeln, Weltmeisteschaften etc.). Da aber der DAFV dazu kein Geld geben würde, wäre die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährdet.

_*Anmerkung:* 
Finanzämter, Finanzministerien etc. sehen dies möglicherweise anders. Denn nicht nur die unmittelbare Unterstützung mittels Finanzierung, sondern auch die mittelbare Unterstützung (es kann nur durch CIPS-Mitgliedschaft des DAFV an solchen internationalen Wettangeln teilgenommen werden) kann die Gemeinnützigkeit kosten (Ausschließlichkeitsprinzip nach Abgabenordnung).

Und:
*WENN das alles eh wirklich klar wäre, dass durch nationale und internationale Veranstaltungen dieser Art die Gemeinnützigkeit NICHT gefährdet wäre, wäre es die ERSTE PFLICHT des DAFV, sich das von Finanzbehörden bestätigen zu lassen. 

Statt dessen wird eine Arbeitsgruppe eingesetzt, um "das rechtssicher zu machen"..

Warum denn, wenns doch angeblich schon sicher ist?

Und wieso gehts da um die alte Abgrenzung des VDSF von Gemeinschafts- zu Wettfischen?
DIE SIND WURSCHT, KOMPLETT WURSCHT!!!!!

Maßgeblich für den Erhalt der Gemeinnützigkeit ist ALLEINE die Definition des Bundesfinanzministeriums

DA MÜSSTEN DIE RAN vom DAFV!!!!*

_ 

*Der Rest........*
Danach kommt dann noch viel organisatorisches und für Angler Uninteressantes. Versicherungen, Finanzierung Fischwaid, und eben auch der Hinweis, zukünftig den Datenumfang bei Mail zu verringern. Was daraus wurde, sieht man oben unter dem Punkt "Erste Kritik"........



*Fazit:*​*Der DAFV, die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, das Präsidium sowie die genauso kompetenten unterzeichnenden Geschäftsführer und ihre Geschäftsstellen, sind auf bestem Wege..................................*

Bloss wohin, das weiss wohl eher keiner......................... 




Es wird also alles besser 2014.........................
und erst 2015
und 2016....
und überhaupt.................................

oder so.............................................................................................................


Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
*Persönliche Anmerkung..*
Angesichts der Fakten wird für mich immer klarer, dass dieser Bundesverband mit diesem Präsidium und diesen Geschäftsstellen absolut gar nichts Positives für Angler bewegen kann.

Und zusätzlich auch noch dabei ist, die organisierte Angelfischerei an die Wand zu fahren.

Und da die Landesverbände, deren Delegierte und Funktionäre, da nicht rebellieren, sondern das alles weiterhin schlucken und abnicken, steht damit für mich persönlich die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei zur Disposition.

Das Beste für Angler wäre in meinen Augen, all diese verrotteten Strukturen zu zerschlagen, um für die Zukunft überhaupt eine Chance zu haben auf etwas Neues, was wenigstens noch die Chance bieten würde, etwas Vernünftiges und Zielführendes für Angler erreichen zu können..

Mit der organisierten Angelfischerei, so wie sie sich in Landes- und Bundesverbände derzeit präsentiert, sehe ich dazu keinerlei Chance mehr.

Vor allem auch deswegen, da die wenigen Vernünftigen in den LV, die auf Mißstände hingewiesen haben und deren Abschaffung forderten, nun langsam alle resignieren.

Sie merken, dass Konkretes nicht zu erwarten ist, dass weiterhin immer nur vertröstet, verschleiert und rumgeeiert wird.

Dass sie nach jahrelangem Kampf dann jetzt keine Lust mehr haben, da weiterhin umsonst zu versuchen, etwas nach vorne zu bringen, ist sicher verständlich.

Bringt aber weder etwas für Angler, noch für die organisierte Angelfischerei...

Es bleibt, so wie sich das entwickelt hat, also letztlich nur das zerschlagen...................


----------



## Franky (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

*seufz*

Aber Tom, haste da nicht noch einen kleinen "Ausdrucksfehler" drin??? Müsste das nicht Nichtangelfischerin heissen??? Über den - meiner Meinung nach - Widerspruch von wegen kompetent und FDP rege ich mich schon gar nicht mehr auf............


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Naja, die Kompetenz ist ja in den Geschäftsstellen auch nicht anders als im Präsidium, das hat nix mit FDP zu tun - es haben ja die GF aus Berlin und Offenbach das Protokoll so mit unterschrieben und damit anerkannt und mitgetragen. Und die beiden genannten GF haben ja als Protokollführer und stellvertretender Protokollführer auch mit die Verantwortung, wenn sowas ohne Entschuldigung fast 3 Monate dauert, bis das rausgeht.

Und Frau Dr. ist nun mal Nichtanglerin - aber sie ist ja als Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH (in meinen Augen definitiv eher eine Ehre für die Person als für den LSFV-SH....) und Präsidentin des DAFV eben trotzdem auch organisierte Angelfischerin...

Da drüber nachzudenken, ohne dass sich Zehennägel aufrollen, das bedarf zumindest bei mir einiger Anstrengung..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

PS:
*Zu unten Stehendem noch eine Ergänzung für die im LFV-Bayern organisierten Angelfischer*, die sich ja rechtzeitig aus dem DAFV davon gemacht haben, aber ohne jedoch gegen die (Kon)Fusion zu stimmen:
Laut Protokoll dürft ihr euch freuen. 

Zukünftig dürft ihr das wohl wieder mit bezahlen.

Herr Kath (B-W) hat laut Protokoll gesagt, er hätte mit einem (nicht näher genannten) Mitglied des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums des LFV Bayern gesprochen. 

Dieses hätte kundgetan, dass der LFV-Bayern die Rückkehr in den DAFV plane.....

Glückwunsch 
:m:m






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juni
> 
> *Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung ​*
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was Bayern betrifft, so hat das aus meiner Sicht wenig Neuigkeitswert - je nachdem, wie man diese interpretiert.

Wenn ich die Antrittsrede des bayerischen Präsidenten lese, so ist der Plan, bei der Entscheidung zu berücksichtigen, ob die Finanzen und die inhaltliche Ausrichtung des DAFV verbessert haben und dann erst den Antrag zu stellen.

Man kann die von Dir zitierte Aussage als damit kompatibel ansehen. Man plant, zu warten bis alles ok ist, aber derzeit sind sowohl Finanzen als auch inhaltliche Ausrichtung nicht ok.

Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass der vom Präsidenten vor Monaten verkündete Kurs verändert worden ist in Richtung einer niederschwelligeren Rückkehr. Auch das könnte bei entsprechender "Sprachregelung" mit beiden Aussagen vereinbar gemacht werden.

Ob es nun in den traditionellen bayerischen Auseinandersetzungen nun tatsächlich zu einer Ausrichtung auf einen niedrigpreisigen Beitritt gekommen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Anzeichen sehe ich aber eher für das Gegenteil.

In der Bewertung muss aber klar sein. Wenn Bayern jetzt offiziell erklärt, ohne weitere Vorbedingungen schnellstmöglich wieder dem DAFV beizutreten, wären dadurch die Bemühungen vieler um eine Konsolidierung der Finanzen und zur Konkretisierung des inhaltlichen Profils des DAFV konterkariert.

Aus meiner Sicht warten viele darauf, dass der DAFV beginnt, seine Hausaufgaben zu machen, statt nur Tadel ins Klassenbuch zu bekommen. Warum sich ausgerechnet die Bayern jetzt darum reißen sollten, dem DAFV die Nachhilfe zu bezahlen, kann ich mir nicht richtig vorstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich will hier nicht über den Wahrheitsgehalt oder die Faktentreue von Meldungen und Protokollen im DAFV.e.V. spekulieren (sonst müsst ich mich vielleicht selber verwarnen ;-)

Fakt ist, im Protokoll zur Verbandsausschusssitzung steht, dass der "LFV-Bayern plant, wieder zum DAFV zurückzukehren." 

Ob das die in Bayern auch wissen, oder ob das nur zur Beruhigung des Restes dieses DAFV dienen soll? Wer weiss das schon......

Und Fakt ist auch, dass das Protokoll in Zeit und Art der Auslieferung und Inhalt an Peinlichkeit kaum zu überbieten ist und sich das die Abnicker aus den LV gefallen lassen bis jetzt..

Daher siehe mein PS.......................................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> aber derzeit sind sowohl Finanzen als auch inhaltliche Ausrichtung nicht ok.


 
 Das sehen viele Fürsten in den LV aber anders. Oder wie erklärst Du Dir die Akzeptanz und Unterstützung des DAFV und das Schweigen im Walde...?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> wären dadurch die Bemühungen *vieler* um eine Konsolidierung der Finanzen und zur Konkretisierung des inhaltlichen Profils des DAFV konterkariert.


Ich kenne keinen - geschweige denn gar "viele" - aus den LV, der das immer noch versucht oder gar einen, der sich "bemüht". 
Und im BV sind sie dazu eh nicht fähig (siehe Protokoll).

Die paar aus den LV, die da mal dran waren, haben aufgegeben, weil eingesehen, dass sinnlos.

Und der Rest, die große Mehrheit, nickt wie schon immer eh nur stumpf ab,...


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das sehen viele Fürsten in den LV aber anders. Oder wie erklärst Du Dir die Akzeptanz und Unterstützung des DAFV und das Schweigen im Walde...?



Schweigen, habe ich mal gelernt, ist noch keine Zustimmung. Das Protokoll ist doch - leider - gerade mal erst raus. Es muss sich erst zeigen, wie die LVe damit umgehen. Sie werden sich eine Meinung bilden und ggf. sogar Aktivitäten daraus starten.
Ich halte den Umstand, dass wir nur einen Bruchteil der Diskussionen und Aktivitäten überhaupt nur mitbekommen (Thema: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) für nicht geeignet, daraus zu schließen, dass LV-Funktionäre das toll finden, was der DAFV da gerade abliefert.

Aber da ist es wie in der "großen" Politik: die meisten Menschen sagen/ machen nichts, selbst wenn sie eine Meinung haben und eigentlich dagegen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zumindest tun sie nichts aktiv gegen das DAFV-Unwesen, sondern finanzieren das weiter und versuchen das tote Pferd weiter mit Hafer zu stopfen..

Damit sind sie genauso gefährlich in den LV für die Angler wie der BV und letztlich auch für die organisierte Angelfischer..


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen - geschweige denn gar "viele" - aus den LV, der das immer noch versucht oder gar einen, der sich "bemüht".
> Und im BV sind sie dazu eh nicht fähig (siehe Protokoll).
> 
> Die paar aus den LV, die da mal dran waren, haben aufgegeben, weil eingesehen, dass sinnlos.
> ...



Wie groß die relativen Anteile der "Bemühten" und der "Frustrierten" sind lässt sich von außen nicht gut beurteilen und sollte auch nicht Gegenstand ermüdender Diskussionen sein.

Ich sage mal so:
Wenn ich LV-Funktionär bin, vielleicht in einem kleinen oder sehr Landesverband, der noch dazu eigene Probleme hat, dann wäge ich ab, ob ich mich an der "Front DAFV" verkämpfe oder bei mir zu Hause etwas erreiche. Entscheide ich mich für letzteres, heißt das nicht, dass ich gut heiße, was im Bund passiert. 
Sicher ist den meisten das, was im Bund passiert, zu wenig (vorsichtig formuliert). Und sicher sehen auch nicht wenige kaum Ansätze, wie es besser werden könnte. Manche warten ab, bis der DAFV auseinanderfällt, was einige prognostizieren.
Aber kaum einer wünscht sich auf Dauer ohne Dachverband zu sein. Und der Weg durch Auflösung des DAFV zu einem neuen Dachverband dürfte nur von sehr wenigen ernsthaft gedacht werden. Die Wartenden hoffen also nicht auf den Todeskampf, sondern auf die rettende Infusion (die natürlich von anderen verabreicht werden muss).
Es ist ja nicht so, dass jetzt aus den Landesverbänden Scharen von Helfern herbeieilen würden, um dem DAFV Leben einzuhauchen. 
Aber dem DAFV müßte langsam klar werden, dass der "Weiter so"-Kurs die Probleme nicht löst. Oder ernährt man sich vom Prinzip Hoffnung? Dann klammert man sich auch an den Strohhalm aus Bayern. 
Das Geflecht aus praktisch wertloser Satzung und einem nur bedingt bundespolitisch *und *verbandspolitisch engagierten Personal (auch wieder freundlich formuliert) ist halt für Krisenzeiten wie die jetzige nicht ausreichend. Hinzu kommt durch die Unterbindung der Meinungsvielfalt durch eine höchst beklemmende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die ihre Aufgaben nicht einmal kennt ein Klima der Ideenlosigkeit, das nur mit konfuzianischem Gleichmut zu ertragen ist. Wie soll in diesem hermetischen Raum Aufbruchswille und Aufbruchsgeist entstehen?


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest tun sie nichts aktiv gegen das DAFV-Unwesen, sondern finanzieren das weiter und versuchen das tote Pferd weiter mit Hafer zu stopfen..
> 
> Damit sind sie genauso gefährlich in den LV für die Angler wie der BV und letztlich auch für die organisierte Angelfischer..



"DAFV-Unwesen" - das klingt für mich, als trage das Präsidium die Alleinschuld. Aber der Handlungsspielraum des Präsidiums wird durch die LV-Präsidenten nicht unerheblich begrenzt. Nicht alle sind wirklich im Sinne eines Bundesverbandes engagiert. Da werden Partikularinteressen verfolgt nach dem Motto: zuerst mein Landesverband, dann ich, dann der Bundesverband. Da kann dann selbst das Nichtmitmachen, das Ablenken in Randthemen schon ziemlich blockierende Wirkung haben. Die Zukunft der organisierten Angelfischerei hängt ja nicht in erster Linie von der Größe der mitversandten Anlagen ab.

Und noch eins: Während in der Vergangenheit sich immer wieder mal "Koalitionen" gebildet haben unter bundespolitisch interessierten Landesverbänden, was in den Fusionswirren ja sogar in einer gemeinsamen Initiative von wenn ich mich recht erinnere zwölf Landesverbänden gipfelte, scheint jetzt wieder der "normale" Zustand des VDSF eingetreten zu sein, wo jeder LV-Präsident ohne allzuviel Austausch mit seinen Länderkollegen die "Bundespolitik" nach seiner Facon betreibt oder eben auch nicht betreibt. Das macht eine strukturelle Schwäche des Verbandsausschusses und der Landesverbände im DAFV deutlich, deren Rolle durch ihre Vielzahl in diesem Gremium und durch die undefinierte Funktion der Fachverbände deutlich geschwächt ist. Die Strukturprobleme sind durch die Fusion nicht gelöst, sondern verschärft worden.
Oder anders gesagt, die Möglichkeiten der Fach- und Landesverbände, das Präsidium "zum Jagen zu tragen" (hier eigentlich: "zum Fischen zu tragen") sind im DAFV-Konstrukt deutlich schlechter als zB im VDSF (wo sie schon schwach genug waren).
Selbst wenn es im Bundesverband richtig mies laufen würde: Ein Antrag, der auf grundlegende personelle oder strukturelle Veränderungen oder gar auf Auflösung des DAFV zielte, hätte kaum eine Chance, weil einfach zu wenig passiert, um Mehrheiten hinzubekommen. Ich prophezeie: Es wird irgendwann wieder eine Initiative von Landesverbänden geben. Pro was? Was weiß ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> "DAFV-Unwesen" - das klingt für mich, als trage das Präsidium die Alleinschuld.


Nein, das ist ein komplett verrottetes System von unten nach oben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es gibt wohl sogar einen Beschluss aus dem LFV Bayern, die Rückkehr in den DAFV für wohl 2016 vorzubereiten. 
Bin da dran rauszufinden, wann der kam und von welchem Gremium der gefällt wurde.  

Auf deren Seite ist ja leider nix zu finden. 

Es scheint die Mitgliedschaft in einem Bundesverband nicht sooo wichtig zu sein, dass man darüber vorher in den Vereinen diskutieren lässt oder die Mitglieder und die im LFV-Bayern organisierten Angelfischer vorher darüber informiert (die müssen das ja nachher dann wieder alles bezahlen), dass man den Beschluss der Hauptversammlung zum Austritt wieder kippen will...

Kennt man ja schon von der Vorbereitung auf die (Kon)Fusion, wo das genau so gelaufen ist in allen LV......

Es scheint zusammen zu wachsen, was zusammen gehört, nur dass halt Minus plus Minus nicht immer Plus ergibt...
;-)))

Die Bayern sehen das offenbar anders als Brotfisch und finden die Arbeit des DAFV und der des diesen Verbandes tragenden LV so toll, dass sie da wieder unbedingt dazu wollen ;-))


Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Geflecht aus praktisch wertloser Satzung und einem nur bedingt bundespolitisch *und *verbandspolitisch engagierten Personal (auch wieder freundlich formuliert) ist halt für Krisenzeiten wie die jetzige nicht ausreichend.
> 
> Hinzu kommt durch die Unterbindung der Meinungsvielfalt durch eine höchst beklemmende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die ihre Aufgaben nicht einmal kennt ein Klima der Ideenlosigkeit, das nur mit konfuzianischem Gleichmut zu ertragen ist.
> 
> Wie soll in diesem hermetischen Raum Aufbruchswille und Aufbruchsgeist entstehen?



Für Nullleistung wieder Kohle (und noch mehr als vorher) an den BV abdrücken, auch das ist konsequente und zielführende Arbeit von Landesverbänden, wie man sie im DAFV  - und auch vorher in VDSF und DAV - halt kennt.

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wollen das die organisierten Angelfischer ja genauso, sonst würden sie sich das ja nicht gefallen lassen...


Sind wir froh um die kompetenten Landesverbände, deren weitsichtige Funktionäre und Delegierten und die herausragenden Geschäftsführer - die organisierten Angelfischer habens (nicht besser??) verdient....

:q:q:q:q

*Zumindest über uns können die organisierten Angelfischer aus Bayern erfahren, was ihr Landesverband da nun plant - wir bleiben dran.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Geflecht aus praktisch wertloser Satzung und einem nur bedingt bundespolitisch *und *verbandspolitisch engagierten Personal (auch wieder freundlich formuliert) ist halt für Krisenzeiten wie die jetzige nicht ausreichend. Hinzu kommt durch die Unterbindung der Meinungsvielfalt durch eine höchst beklemmende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die ihre Aufgaben nicht einmal kennt ein Klima der Ideenlosigkeit, das nur mit konfuzianischem Gleichmut zu ertragen ist. Wie soll in diesem hermetischen Raum Aufbruchswille und Aufbruchsgeist entstehen?



Wer will denn Aufbruchswillen und Aufbruchsgeist? In den Verbänden, außer ein paar querulantigen Niedersachsen doch niemand.

Und gibt es denn wirklich eine Krise ?

Man tut nix und gibt dafür recht wenig Geld aus. Auf die Satzung wird eh´gepfiffen und stören tut das niemanden. 
Ich denke auch nicht, dass man nicht in der Lage war, das Protokoll zeitnah und/oder in einem ordentlichen Format zu verschicken. Man verschickt kein Protokoll, solange die an der Sitzung teilgenommen habenden Funktionäre noch Spontanschaum vor dem Mund haben. Erst mal abkühlen lassen.

Fazit: 

Die Landesverbände reut die Kohle nicht, mit der sie den Selbstzweckbundesverband finanzieren, ist ja nicht ihre. Die organisierten Angler stört das auch nicht. Ist zwar ihre Kohle, und damit könnte man in einem Landesverband auch ziemlcih was erreichen, aber was soll´s. Geht ja irgendwie im Jahresbeitrag unter.

Der Bundesverband wurschtelt intern durch die Gegend. Frau Doktor hat endlich ihren Naturschutzverband in der Vita. Die Landesverbände finanzieren das mit dem Geld der Angler und die nehmen keinen Anstoß daran.

Eigentlich, genau betrachtet, ist doch alles in Ordnung. 

Aufregen tun sich nur ein paar schräge Typen, die ihr Hirn einschalten und damit auch noch was anfangen können. Eine Minderheit eben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und was hat diese Grundsatzdiskussion (verschoben in OT-Thread, macht doch dazu ein eigenes Thema auf) mit der Arbeit des VDSF/DAFV 2014 zu tun (Thema hier?)

Diese "kompetente Arbeit", die immer mehr zeigt, wie verrottet das ganze System in sich ist, dass man im Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen weder einen Plan, ein Ziel, fähiges Personal, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Finanzen noch sonstwas hat, um im Interesse von Anglern oder dem Angeln was zu erreichen?

Die fahren doch sogar inzwischen die organisierte Angelfischerei an die Wand.....

Und die Landesverbände wollen doch auch gar keinen vernünftigen und starken Bundesverband, der am Ende noch was für Angeln oder Angler tun würde....

Die wollen weiterhin zwar einen Bundesverband, aber einen schwachen als "Alibi", damit man eben einen hat..

Und der die Landesfürsten schön weiterwurschteln lässt, ohne sich einzumischen...

Weil ja Fischereirecht Ländersache sei...


Dass die Gefahren selten aus den (Landes) Fischereirecht(en) kommen, sondern aus dem *BUNDES*tierschutzgesetz, dem *BUNDES*naturschutzgesetz, der *BUNDES*finanzgesetzgebung, das zu erkennen sind doch diese Teilnehmer der Rollatorralley DAFV und der Landesverbände gar nicht (mehr) in der Lage...

Mit dieser Trümmertruppe im Bund und den sie nach wie vor tragenden und abnickenden Landesverbänden stellt sich doch gar nicht die Frage nach einer Verbesserung für Angler oder der Stellung des Angelns - nur die Frage, wie schnell der Niedergang weitergeht..

In den nicht ganz so schlimmen LV wirds halt etwas länger dauern, in der Mehrzahl wirds etwas schneller gehen..


Weil die immer noch nicht begreifen, welche Gefahren aus dem Bund mit Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc. drohen, sondern immer noch glauben, das Thema Fischereigesetzgebung im Land könnte das alles irgendwie regeln..........

*Und dass sie das nicht ansatzweise kapieren, zeigt ja genau das, was seit nun fast einem Jahr (Rechtskraft seit 28.05. 2013!!!!!!) von diesem DAFV, *der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Dr. Hapach-Kasan, dem genauso kompetenten Präsidium und den ebenfalls so kompetenten Geschäftsstellen, und den ganzen, dieses Desaster weiter tragenden Landesverbänden, *getan wurde - nämlich rein gar  nix für Angeln oder Angler................*

Die machen doch die organisierte Angelfischerei noch dazu gerade in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft nur noch lächerlich mit ihrer ignoranten Kleinkariertheit.


----------



## Prappo (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Gefahren selten aus den (Landes) Fischereirecht(en) kommen, sondern aus dem *BUNDES*tierschutzgesetz, dem *BUNDES*naturschutzgesetz, der *BUNDES*finanzgesetzgebung, .......



Da ich nicht immer deinen Argumenten folgen kann, vielleicht bin ich zu naiv oder zu bl.... - möchte ich ich dich bitten, nochmal darzustellen, wo die Gefahren für das Angeln in den obenngenannten oder sonstigen Gesetzen ist. Ich wäre dir wirklich dankbar für eine konkrete Aufklärung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nur kurz in Stichworten, da hier nicht das Thema als solches.
Das Bundesrecht steht über dem Landesrecht und gibt das in den Ländern umzusetzende Recht vor.

Das Bundestierschutzgesetz stellt zum einen das Angeln als solches in Frage, da einfach Fischen ohne unumstrittenen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis nur auf Grund dessen, dass Fische Wirbeltiere sind, Schmerz- und vor allem Leidempfinden attestiert wird. 
Und das nur mit Parallelwertung menschlicher und tierischer Verhaltensweisen unter Zugrundelegung menschlicher Erfahrungswerte - das ist so weder juristisch noch wissenschaftlich haltbar, sondern reine Politik. Die von einem Lobbyverband richtig gestellt werden müsste.

Und darauf basierend wird dann zum anderen Angeln bis dato nur zur Verwertung und Hege juristisch als strafbefreit für das daraus folgende "Quälen" der Fische beim Angeln anerkannt (Versäumnis Lobbyarbeit VDSF/DAV/DAFV). 

Für die "Gutmenschen", die "Besserangler" und die "naturschützenden, organisierten Angelfischer" mal zum Verständnis:
*Angeln ist juristisch/politisch gesehen Tierquälerei, Angler sind juristisch/politisch gesehen Tierquäler.

ALLE!!!! 
Auch ihr *

Es geht nach jetzigem Stand nur darum, welche Gründe diese Tierquälerei eventuell  straffrei machen könnten.

Zur Ernährung kann man aber auf bereits vorhandene, getötete Fische zurückgreifen, Hege braucht es ohne Angler nicht und lässt sich da, wo bewirtschaftet wird/werden muss, besser von Profis umsetzen (zu was Hegeangeln, wenns Netze, Reusen, Elektrofischerei gibt etc., zu was besetzen, wenn man das der Natur überlässt, etc.)..

Übers Naturschutzgesetz kommen immer mehr Betretungsverbote, Gewässersperrungen, Gewässerentzug, anglerfeindliche Bewirtschaftungsregeln etc. (Versäumnis Lobbyarbeit VDSF/DAV/DAFV, die sich da nur um Kormorane und EEG kümmern wollen).

Bei der Bundesfinanzgesetzgebung stellt die Anordnung des BMF zur Unterscheidung Wett/Gemeinschafts/Hegeangeln durch die Abgabenordnung jede Art gemeinschaftlichen Angelns der organisierten Angelfischer unter die Gefahr, bei Nichtbeachtung die Gemeinnützigkeit, damit auch Gewässer (werden oft nur an gemeinnützige verpachtet von der Öffentlichen Hand) oder viel Geld durch den Entzug der Steuerprivilegien zu verlieren.
Auch hier das Versäumnis der Verbände, mit dem BMF zu angepassteren Regeln zu kommen.

Tier- und Naturschutzverbände arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, diese Sichtweise in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft durchzubringen, um das Angeln möglichst ganz abzuschaffen (gilt auch für andere Bereiche der Naturnutzung wie Jagd, Agrarwirtschaft etc.). 
Und sind dank guter Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit da recht erfolgreich, gerade leider auch in der Politik (und leider auch im Gegensatz zum DAFV....)...

*Und damit wieder zurück zum Thema:*
Der DAFV hat inzwischen nach einem Jahr Rechtskraft immerhin ein Logo hingekriegt..

Vielleicht kommt er in einigen Jahren dazu, sich dann auch um diese grundlegenden und grundsätzlichen Gefahren sowohl für Angeln und Angler allgemein wie auch speziell für die organisierte Angelfischerei zu kümmern und dem zielführend und kompetent entgegen zu treten.

Ich denke nach wie vor, das Geld der organisierten Angelfischer, das in diesem DAVF sinnlos für Verwaltung, Selbsterhalt, Strukturen, doppelte Geschäftsstellen mit zu viel Personal, bei dem keiner weiss, was die eigentlich arbeiten, versickert, wäre besser in anderen Organisationen angelegt. 
Jedenfalls dann, wenn man etwas Positives für Angler oder auch die organisierten Angelfischer erreichen will.

Gerade der Thread hier zeigt doch deutlich die Kompetenz der nichtangelnden Präsidentin, des Präsidiums und der Geschäftsstellen (mit 3 Geschäftsführern, 6 Angestellten für ca. 600.000 Euro Personalkosten, plus noch die seltsame GmbH mit einem weiteren GF/Angestellter), sowie die der diese Kompetenz im Bund  tragenden Landesverbände -  die zudem dieses katastrophale Konstrukt DAFV mit schlechter Satzung und elendem Fusionsvertrag mit der (Kon)Fusion erst geschaffen haben - klar und deutlich auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat ja auf seiner HV dieses Jahr kundgetan, dass sie das zumindest nun verbandsintern regeln wollen.
> Die wollen demnach keine Beiträge mehr an den DAFV zahlen (die zahlen auch in 4 Raten, da handelt es sich wohl um die letzten 2, noch offenen, für dieses Jahr), bis das Präsidium des DAFV mit Schreiben von den zuständigen Behörden eindeutig klar gestellt hat, dass diese Veranstaltungen nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden.
> Das Geld wollen die wohl solange auf ein Sperrkonto legen.
> 
> ...



Nach meinen Infos soll auf der Hauptversammlung (18.05.) des LSFV-NDS der Vizepräsident für Finanzen des DAFV, Bernd Pieper, über die finanziellen Schwierigkeiten des DAFV berichtet haben.

Er hat darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Schreiben eines Verbandes (Rheinischer??, s. o., ) vorläge, dass sie Geld auf ein Sperrkonto einbezahlt hätten und dem DAFV vorenthalten, bis die Sache mit Veranstaltungen/Gemeinnützigkeit geklärt wäre.

Er bat den LSFV-NDS darum, nicht auch Gelder zurückzuhalten, da er sonst "seinen Laden noch dieses Jahr zumachen kann" ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und es wäre ja nicht so, dass wir nicht schon lange zum Thema Finanzen gesagt hätten, dass das deutlich prekärer aussieht, als man es gemeinhin seitens des DAFV immer glauben machte...
Und zu verschiedensten Themen rund um die Finanzen  das immer wieder angesprochen hätten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280426

Der Verdacht, dass die das im DAFV keinen Plan haben, den kann man sicher äußern...

Wenn jetzt der Vizepräsi für Finanzen kundtut auf einer solchen HV eines LV, dass dieser LV doch bitte nicht auch noch Gelder zurückhalten solle, damit der BV wenigstens dieses Jahr überlebt, dann fragt man sich doch langsam, warum immer noch keine Abrechnung von 2013 vorliegt und den LV überstellt wurde, was mit den angeblichen Rücklagen ist, wenn schon ein paar fehlende Raten von ein oder zwei LV den BV gefährden und vor allem fragt man sich:
Wann wachen die denn endlich auf und räumen mal richtig auf bei sich selber im DAFV?


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wenn dies so stimmen sollte, und der LSFV NDS schlau ist....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Im Präsidium waren sie ja schlau genug beim LSFV-NDS, die wollten ja raus aus der Trümmertruppe ...

Aber die Delegierten und Funktionäre der LV wollten ja unbedingt im DAFV bleiben (vorletzte HV) und haben ihrem Präsidium ne ordentliche Klatsche verpasst, wisst ihr doch.

Kluge Wahl "verantwortungsbewusster und kompetenter" Leute da auf der damaligen HV ....................

oder so...................


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er bat den LSFV-NDS darum, nicht auch Gelder zurückzuhalten, da er sonst "seinen Laden noch dieses Jahr zumachen kann" ...



Ich bitte den LSFV-NDS darum, seine Gelder zurückzuhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wir berichteten ja schon über die Bettelmails, nach denen die Landesverbände die AFZ Fischwaid (Verbandskäseblättchen) kostenpflichtig abonnieren sollten, statt sie wie bisher kostenlos zu bekommen, weil der DAFV in so argen Finanznöten steckt.

Es scheint nix besser geworden zu sein.

Anscheinend ist nun eine Bettelmail der Caster unterwegs an die Landesverbände, weil die ihre internationalen Veranstaltungen wohl schon für 2014 nicht mehr aus den Mitteln des Bundesverbandes wie bisher finanzieren können.

Sobald wir mehr dazu erfahren, veröffentlichen wir das...


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da bin ich mal gespannt wann ihr das herausspitzelt


----------



## mathei (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wann ihr das herausspitzelt


mitlerweile, solltest du wissen, das es bei euch löcher gibt.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

dann lasst euch mal keine enten erzählen


----------



## Jose (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wann ihr das herausspitzelt



ich denk, das AB "spitzelt" nicht sondern sammelt informationen. "spitzelei" ist ganz woanders zu verorten.

sonderbares demokratieverständnis, infobeschaffung als spitzelei denunzieren zu wollen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wieso spitzeln? Ich vermute im DAFV gibt es einfach zu viele Plaudertaschen   Naja, und es soll sogar dort Leute geben die gerne die Öffentlichkeit informieren. Wenn schon nicht über den Verband, dann halt über das AB. Besser kann man die Basis doch eh nicht erreichen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sodele, nun haben wir die Schreiben alle vorliegen.

Bei der Vorstellung des Haushaltsplanes hatten wir ja schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass die geplanten Einnahmen fürs Casting durch Förderung vom DOSB doppelt eingestellt waren.

Einmal als "globale Minderausgabe" und einmal eben als Einnahme durch Förderung.

*JETZT* endlich haben die das scheinbar auch im Präsidium gemerkt.

Am 08.05. ging deswegen ein Schreiben an Kurt Klamet raus, Vize für Casting.

Im Namen der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und des Vize für Finanzen, Pieper.

Nach dem Schreiben kam die Förderung vom DOSB nicht.

Daher wäre der Haushalt des Casting um entsprechend diese nun 60.000 Euro zu reduzieren, da eine Erhöhung der Unterdeckung des DAFV-Haushaltes, die bereits 70.000 Euro für 2014 betrage, nicht möglich sei.

Bis ein (bereits telefonisch wohl mehrfach angefordertes) Finanzierungskonzept stehen und von Kurt Klamet dem Präsidium zugestellt sein würde, würden sämtliche Zahlungen für den Castingbereich eingestellt werden und Herr Klamet "gebeten", ab sofort  keine weiteren Verbindlichkeiten fürs Casting mehr einzugehen.

Weil man bereits jetzt die "satzungsgemäße Vorgabe" eines Drittels der Mitgliederbeiträge als Rücklage nicht einhalten könne.

*Zur Erinnerung *(das haben die immer noch nicht kapiert scheinbar, im kompetenten Präsidium des DAFV):
_Erstens steht dazu nix in der Satzung sondern in der Geschäftsordnung, zweitens geht es nicht um ein Drittel, sondern um ein Viertel.

Und zwar nicht um Rücklagen (das können auch längerfristig nicht verfügbare Gelder sein), sondern um eine liquide (sofort verfügbare) Reserve._


Da damit nun praktisch der Castingbereich pleite ist bzw. zumindest nicht seine Veranstaltungen durchführen kann, wurde per Mail von Herrn Maire-Hensge an die Castingleute in den LV verbreitet, dass die Landesverbände Druck aufs Präsidium machen sollen.

Denn:
Das würde die Teilnahme des DAFV an der diesjährigen Castingsportweltmeisterschaft in Polen sowie wichtige weitere Maßnahmen zur Förderung des Castingsports unmöglich machen.





*Dass denen das nicht langsam peinlich wird.......*
Nicht, dass wir da nicht immer schon gewarnt hätten, dass wir das doppelte Einstellen der nun nicht gekommenen 30.000 DOSB-Förderung schon moniert hatten und nicht, dass wir schon immer das finanzielle Desaster des DAFV angeprangert hätten......

Aber was wissen wir schon...................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dass denen das nicht langsam peinlich wird.......*




 Denen war, ist und wird gar nix peinlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 Ich glaube der DAFV schaufelt einfach nur weiter am eigenen Grab- gut für uns Angler....

 Und auch jetzt wird vermutlich niemand die finanzielle Situation detailliert hinterfragen.


----------



## Sharpo (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

So manche Doenerbude wird 10x besser geführt als der DAFV.
Bei diesen inkompetenzen muss man sich wahrlich als DAFV Verantwortlicher wahrlich schaemen. 
Kein wunder das versucht wird nichts an die oeffentlichkeit kommen zu lassen. An peinlichkeit und laecherlichkeit schwer zu ueberbiete .


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wann ihr das herausspitzelt



Das genau ist das Gedankengut, welches ein Vorankommen dieses Verbandes erfolgreich verhindert.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das genau ist das Gedankengut, welches ein Vorankommen dieses Verbandes erfolgreich verhindert.#d


Das einzige "Vorankommen", dass ich persönlich diesem DAFV noch zutraue (nachdem was die dieses Jahr schon alles "geleistet" haben), ist das in den Abgrund..

Sollte im Interesse der Angler und des Angelns - je schneller, desto besser - passieren..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es sollte mich bereits wundern,wenn die 2015 aktuellere Verbandsstempel als z.Z.haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Von welcher Kohle sollen die denn Stempel kaufen?
Versicherungen sollen eingeschränkt werden, Fischwaid soll bezahlt werden statt wie bisher kostenlos (liest das Käseblatt überhaupt jemand??), Casting pleite - die sind finanziell nackich.....

Nicht, dass wir den Helden das nicht schon lange vorgerechnet hätten..

Aber was wissen wir schon....

Das sagt doch alles:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, nun haben wir die Schreiben alle vorliegen.
> 
> Bei der Vorstellung des Haushaltsplanes hatten wir ja schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass die geplanten Einnahmen fürs Casting durch Förderung vom DOSB doppelt eingestellt waren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da war doch mal was....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das einzige "Vorankommen", dass ich persönlich diesem DAFV noch zutraue (nachdem was die dieses Jahr schon alles "geleistet" haben), ist das in den Abgrund..



Zitat:
Früher standen wir vor einem Abgrund,
heute sind wir einen Schritt weiter.

... und weder Ochs noch Esel habens aufgehalten 

Nur das diesmal andere "Statisten" am Werke sind.
Einfach nur noch grausam #q

Seismische Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Früher standen wir vor einem Abgrund,
> heute sind wir einen Schritt weiter.



Leider wohl noch nicht ganz - diese Dilettanten aus dem Bundesverband und die diesen Dilettantismus tragenden Funktionäre und Delegierten der Landesverbände zucken ja immer noch rum und dürfen weiterhin ihr anglerfeindliches DAFV-Unwesen treiben..

Es fehlt wohl noch ein kleiner Tritt........


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es fehlt wohl noch ein kleiner Tritt........




Gar nicht nötig. Gehalten wird dieses Konstrukt doch nur noch durch die Beiträge der Mitglieder, und das auch nur so grade eben.

Man muss auch mal loslassen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Gehalten wird dieses Konstrukt doch nur noch durch die Beiträge der Mitglieder, und das auch nur so grade eben.
> 
> *Man muss auch mal loslassen können*.



Der war auch gut ;-))

1 LV hält ja schon Beiträge zurück, mindestens ein zweiter wird das noch bis Juli entscheiden, die diskutieren das gerade.... 

Und wenn es stimmt, was man so mauscheln hört, denken auch weitere LV drüber nach...

Und meinen, den BV pleite zu gehen lassen, wäre gar keine so schlechte Idee. 

Da man anders wohl kaum aus der elenden Satzung und dem noch elenderen Fusionsvertrag mit zwei unnötigen Geschäftsstellen und viel unnötigem Personal rauszukommen glaubt (_gegen die trotzdem damals keiner der kompetenten Delegierten und Funktionäre aus den LV ausser dem LSV-NDS gestimmt hatte, zur Erinnerung! *Das sind ja die eigentlich Hauptschuldigen am anglerfeindlichen, real existierenden DAFV-Konstrukt!!* Die abnickenden Funktionäre und Delegierten aus den Landesverbänden, die trotz vieler Warnungen und Bedenken für Satzung und Fusionsvertrag entweder wider besseren Wissens oder aus Dumxxxxx gestimmt haben. _)  ..

Da nur eine Chance auf etwas Vernünftigeres für Angler und das Angeln besteht, wenn dieses anglerfeindliche Konstrukt DAFV zerschlagen wird, haben diese Überlegungen mancher LV durchaus meine Sympathie...

Und wenn das Präsidium - wie hier im Falle Casting - weiter so konzentriert am eigenen Zerschlagen arbeitet, dazu die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit ihrem genauso kompetenten Restpräsidium und den personell üppigst ausgestatteten Geschäftsstellen auch scheinbar alles dafür tun, solls mir doch recht sein..

Da Capo........

2014 könnte also ein gutes Jahr werden - für Angler, wenn der DAFV sich selbst erledigt ..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mit zwei unnötigen Geschäftsstellen und viel unnötigem Personal



Mit tun die Mitarbeiter leid! Von einem Member in diesem Forum (Fusionsbefürworter aus S-H) wurde hier mal geschrieben, dass man ja eine Verantwortung gegenüber den Mitarbeitern hat und nicht einfach eine Geschäftsstelle schließen könnte. Werden die handelnden Personen in der Führung des DAFV ihrer verantwortungsvollen Aufgabe und ihrer Sorgfaltspflicht gegenüber den Mitarbeitern wirklich gerecht? Ich weiß nicht, ob die Mitarbeiter aktuell in einer besseren Situation sind . Es fehlt in meinen Augen einfach die Kompetenz und die Weitsicht im DAFV, ja es fehlte von Beginn ein Plan. Das kommt davon, wenn man keine Kritik annimmt...

Sollte das alles scheitern, hoffe ich doch, dass sich die Verantwortlichen auch wirklich für den Scherbenhaufen verantworten müssen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Seit der erwiesenen "Kompetenz" (Protokolle, GF haben das ja alles so unterschrieben, Finanzen, Rechtliches etc., wir beichteten) hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen. 
Die Geschäftsstellen sind genauso schuld am Desaster, die haben das mit verbockt, dass bis heute noch keine Aufstellung zu den Finanzen 2013 da ist, dass das Präsidium immer noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Rücklagen und liquider Reserve, zwischen Satzung und Geschäftsordnung kennt, dafür, dass immer noch keine Zusammenarbeit zwischen den Geschäftsstellen stattfindet sondern immer noch getrennt wie vor der (Kon)Fusion gearbeitet wird.

Bis vor einem Jahr hätt ich dir noch recht gegeben - nun denke ich:
Selber schuld...............

Ich wünsche ihnen aber adäquate neue Stellen....


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es ist klingt halt gut einen prominenten Namen an der Führungsspitze zu haben, aber ob es sinngemäß und zweckmäßig ist, ist die andere Frage...
Auch wird dadurch das Angeln mehr politisch, und damit entfernter vom Angler.
da gehören Fachleute ran, die mit Herz und Fach bei der Sache sind, aber wo gibts das heutzutage noch?

Was mich wundert, wieso kommt man jetzt mit der erhöhten Einnahme vom Einzelnutglied nicht zurecht? Vorher reichte der Euro...

Ich denke der DAFV schafft sich ab... Und es werden paar regionale Verbunde bleiben.. Das Ziel der Fusion ist bereits jetzt verfehlt, aus meiner Sicht.
Und Unweltverbände haben wir genug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Ich denke der DAFV schafft sich ab...
> ....
> Das Ziel der Fusion ist bereits jetzt verfehlt, aus meiner Sicht.


Wir sind uns mal komplett einig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madpraesi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mal eine Frage zur Verständnis (ich weiß es wirklich nicht) an Euch Fachleute.
Wenn jetzt alles aufgelöst wäre,gebe es denn schon neue Nachfolger die das alles Neu aufbauen würden ;+ #c

Danke für Eure Aufklärung

Gruß Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es werkelt gerade viel im Hintergrund bei einigen LV...

Man hört vieles, glaubt wenig.....

Das ist aber auch erstmal wurscht - zuerst mal MUSS dieser DAFV weg, bevor überhaupt irgendwas ansatzweises Positives entstehen kann für Angler oder das Angeln.

Ob sich da dann nach dem DAFV wie jetzt im DAFV naturschützende Dilettanten durchsetzen oder doch Leute, die wirklich was für Angler oder Angeln machen wollen, wird sich zeigen..

*Sicher ist nur eines:*
Dieser DAFV und die diesen DAFV tragenden Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände, die das alles so gewollt und gewählt haben, haben - das kann man 1 Jahr nach Rechtskraft wohl sagen - für Angler oder Angeln nicht einen positiven Punkt gemacht............

*Dieser DAFV und die diesen DAFV tragenden LV haben jedenfalls sicher bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können...*

Also ist die erste Frage nicht die, was danach kommt...

Sondern, dass ein "danach" erst mal überhaupt nur möglich wird, wenn dieser DAFV weg ist..

Und auch die Delegierten und Funktionäre aus den LV, die da zugestimmt haben und die das Desaster daher hauptsächlich zu verantworten haben.


----------



## madpraesi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Danke,
und da hast Du natürlich vollkommen RECHT.

Christian


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Danke,
> und da hast Du natürlich vollkommen RECHT.
> 
> Christian


 
 Schön das mal von jemandem zu lesen, der sich in diesem Thread nicht regelmäßig zu Wort meldet! So wird auch mal wieder ein Argument mehr der AB Kritiker widerlegt- nämlich dass hier immer nur dieselben gegen den DAFV schreiben und das Thema die Basis nicht interessiert...


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der BV muss dem AB dankbar sein. Denn das AB übernimmt da quasi für umme die Aufgabe einer Art "Außenrevision".

Würde der BV eigens eine Profi-Spezialfirma zum Ausheben des ganzen "Eigenmistes" beauftragen, würde er dafür unglaublich Kohle los (dazu müsste er aber natürlich erstmal bekennen, das so etwas dringendst nötig ist).

Aber ich bezweifle stark, dass da überhaupt Kohle für so ne Spezialfirma vorhanden ist, wenn da schon auf anderer Ebene massiv gebettelt wird.

Insofern sollen die einfach froh sein, dass sich jemand Externes die große Mühe macht, freiwillig ohne Bezahlung von Verbandsseite zu buddeln. Traurig genug, dass so etwas überhaupt nötig ist.

Doch ein Eigenbekenntnis à la "Jawohl, wir sind ein komplett verfaulter Saftladen, der ausschließlich zu dem Zweck existiert, sinnfrei beitragskohleverheizend weiter vor sich hin zu verfaulen bzw. zu saftladen" wird in 1000000 Jahren da wohl nicht kommen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Würde der BV eigens eine Spezialfirma zum Ausheben des ganzen "Eigenmistes" beauftragen, würde er dafür unglaublich Kohle los (dazu müsste er aber natürlich erstmal bekennen, das so etwas dringendst nötig ist).


Siehe Protokoll:
Aussenrevision hatte Walter Sollbach vom Rheinischen vorgeschlagen - wurde von der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, abgelehnt.

Zu teuer.............

Wir berichteten..............

Und stellten die Vermutung an, dass die nicht nur wegen fehlender Kohle niemand von aussen in die Finanzen gucken lassen wollen...

Stichworte VDSF-GmbH und seltsame Ex-DAV Grundstücke - die werden schon wissen, warum sie nix wissen wollen....

Auch 2014 immer noch nicht...


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Den Haushaltsstopp des DAFV für den Castingbereich bewerte ich anders:

Zunächst sollte man den Zusammenhang sehen zu der Auflösung des Berliner Castingsport- und Anglerverbandes BCAV, über die im Board ja bereits berichtet wurde. Durch diese Entscheidung wurde der Sportbereich in seiner Hochburg Berlin-Brandenburg wieder einer regulären finanziellen Kontrolle und Steuerung durch die satzungsmäßigen Organe des VSDF LV BB unterworfen. Die finanzielle Selbstbedienung, die dem Sport bis dahin möglich war, hat damit ein Ende gefunden.
Es liegt auf der Hand, dass der Sportbereich angesichts dieser richtigen Entscheidung versuchen würde, wieder stärker den Bundesverband für die Finanzierung seines ausufernden Betriebes heranzuziehen. Dem hat der DAFV einen Riegel vorgeschoben. Das war ebenfalls eine richtige und notwendige Entscheidung - ohne die eine finanzielle Konsolidierung des DAFV sehr viel schwieriger geworden wäre.
Mitnichten handelt es sich bei der Entscheidung um eine Abschaffung oder "Schließung" das Castingsports oder des Sportbereichs des Bundesverbandes. Der DAFV ist nicht nur anerkannter Umweltverband, er ist auch - das müsste Eisenfaust wissen - ein anerkannter Sportverband. Daran ändert auch nichts, wenn Deutschland in diesem Jahr nicht an der Weltmeisterschaft in Polen teilnimmt. Sicher, das ist für den Sportbereich peinlich, zumal der Verantwortliche zugleich in Personalunion Präsident des Weltverbandes ist. Und es ist natürlich für die Sportlerinnen und Sportler höchst traurig und bedauerlich. Sie müssen das Dilemma nun ausbaden und durch das Tal der Tränen gehen. Aber nach geltender Beschlusslage sind und bleiben sie integraler Bestandteil des DAFV. 
Gleichwohl werden sich die Sportlerinnen und Sportler im DAFV fragen, wie die Zukunft insbesondere des Leistungssports im DAFV aussehen wird und ob künftig wieder eine Beteiligung an internationalen Wettkämpfen möglich sein wird.
Diese Fragen können nicht beantwortet werden ohne eine Analyse dessen, was zu dieser Situation geführt hat. 
Das Sportmanagement, namentlich der verantwortliche Vizepräsident Klamet, war offensichtlich nicht in der Lage, die Fördergelder durch den DOSB rechtzeitig zu akquirieren. Das mag bei einer üppigen Finanzlage des DAFV durch Vorfinanzierung problemlos weggeatmet werden. Doch dem DAFV fehlen ganz offensichtlich auch die liquiden Mittel. Berliner Funktionären wird diese Situation sehr bekannt vorkommen. Auch Vizepräsident Klamet kennt diese Problematik seit 2004, also seit gut zehn Jahren. In dieser gesamten Zeit hat er sich stets geweigert, an der Lösung der Probleme mitzuwirken. Vielmehr hat er immer darauf bestanden, dass der "Rest" des Verbandes das aus eigener Kraft, d.h. mit dem Geld der Angler löst. Es darf davon ausgegangen werden, dass Klamet nun beim Bundesverband in gleicher Manier vorgegangen ist. Niemand muss sich wundern, dass der Bundesverband angesichts dieser Kooperationsverweigerung nicht bereit ist, allein die Finanzlast und das Risiko für weitere Leistungseinschränkungen im nicht-sportlichen Bereich aufzunehmen. Der Haushaltsstopp für den Sport ist bei dieser Betrachtung eine Entscheidung für die Angler, im Interesse der Beitragsstabilität und keineswegs eine destruktive. Destruktiv ist allein der neuerliche Versuch des Sports, den Verband und die Angler ohne jedwede Gegenleistung, ja ohne Kontrolle über das Finanzgebaren des Sports, in die Pflicht zu nehmen, ohne sich selbst an den Lasten in irgendeiner Form zu beteiligen. Die Verantwortung für dieses falsche und vermeidbare Verhalten des Sportmanagements trägt niemand anderes als Vizepräsident Klamet. Dass er trotz der Erfahrungen aus Berlin das "alte Spiel" erneut zu spielen versucht, legt den Verdacht nahe, dass er nicht anders agieren kann oder will. Wenn die Sportlerinnen und Sportler besorgt nach der Zukunft des Castingsports fragen, dann sollten sie berücksichtigen, ob das Vorgehen des Sportmanagements in Zukunft noch tragbar ist. Sie haben es in den Gremien in der Hand, hier für eine Zusammenarbeit innerhalb des DAFV zu sorgen, die den Namen verdient. Tun sie es nicht, werden Angeln und Casting sehr schnell weiter auseinanderdriften - und das wird, anders als im BCAV, dem Castingsport mit Sicherheit nicht nützen.
 Klar ist: Der deutsche Castingsport steckt in seiner historisch heftigsten Krise. Und sicher sind bald wieder die Nichtsportler als Sündenböcke ausgemacht. So war es schon immer mit dem Sport. Die wahren Verantwortlichen werden alles tun, um dieses Märchen erneut in die Welt zu setzen - und der eine oder andere Sportler wird ihnen glauben. Aber diese Legendenbildung wird die Situation des Sports schon auf mittlere Sicht noch weiter verschlechtern. Auswege aus der Krise findet man nicht, wenn man ignoriert, das Jahr für Jahr auf dem Holzweg unterwegs war. Darüber sollten auch Medaillenspiegel und Weltmeistertitel nicht hinwegtäuschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Du hast in einem recht:
Das Casting und dessen Finanzierung ist nicht das größte Problem des DAFV - nur sieht man daran wieder, wie klamm die vom DAFV sind, dass sie als großer Bundesverband nicht mal den Ausfall von 30.000 Euro Fördergeld kompensieren zu können..

Und wie kompetent in Finanzdingen...

Und in dem Brief an Klamet steht ja klar, dass der BV nicht  "nicht zahlen will", sondern wegen der Haushaltslage nicht kann (wegen fehlender 1/3 Rücklagen laut Satzung steht da (statt richtig 1/4 liquider Reserve laut GO - nicht mal das können/kennen die da oben. PEINLICH!!)).

Avanti Dilettanti..

Und darum gehts hier im Thread, zum Casting speziell gibts ja einen anderen, wie Du weisst..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und es ist natürlich für die Sportlerinnen und Sportler höchst traurig und bedauerlich. Sie müssen das Dilemma nun ausbaden und durch das Tal der Tränen gehen.


 
 Tja, wenn man die Augen verschließt, kommt irgendwann die Quittung! Blindes vertrauen ist nicht immer richtig. Ähnliches wird vermutlich auch alle organisierten "richtigen" Angler widerfahren...


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast in einem recht:
> Das Casting und dessen Finanzierung ist nicht das größte Problem des DAFV - nur sieht man daran wieder, wie klamm die vom DAFV sind, dass sie als großer Bundesverband nicht mal den Ausfall von 30.000 Euro Fördergeld kompensieren zu können..
> 
> Und wie kompetent in Finanzdingen...
> ...



 Klar scheint zu sein, dass der DAFV klamm ist. Das ist das Erbe von VDSF und DAV, die wohl meinten, Fusion macht reich und deswegen schnell noch das Tafelsilber versoffen haben. 
 Ich stimme Dir auch zu, dass der Sport nicht "das größte Problem" des DAFV ist - so wie er das im Berliner Landesverband über viele Jahre hinweg war und im Bundesverband auch durchaus werden könnte, wenn man nicht gegenhält. 
 Aber aus meiner Sicht ist es schon ein ausreichend großes Problem für den Bundesverband, wenn eine Sparte (Sport) - und wahrlich nicht die billigste - meint, bei der Lösung der Probleme des DAFV unbeteiligt und unbehelligt bleiben zu können und stattdessen seine Forderungen an den DAFV noch erhöht, während alle anderen gar nicht mehr wissen, was sie sich abknausern können. Das ist schon ein sehr großes Problem eines Verbandes, der Angeln und Sport verbinden will, aber in dem der Sport immer meint, nur seinen eigenen Interessen verpflichtet sein zu können auf Kosten der Angler.
 30 T€ sieht für einen Bundesverband wie Peanuts aus - kann sein, muss aber nicht sein. Dazu kennen wir das Liquiditätsmanagement nicht gut genug. Ich bin aber sicher, dass der Bundesverband hierzu eine Entscheidung getroffen hat und nicht einfach wie ein Bankcomputer bei Überschreiten des Dispos einfach nichts mehr auszahlt. Da wird man geprüft haben, ob es möglich ist, dem Antrag des Sports zu entsprechen, vor allem aber, ob es verbandspolitisch vertretbar ist, es zu tun. Gut möglich, dass man sich dazu auch Rat geholt hat von ehemaligen Funktionären der Vorgängerorganisationen. Und man ist daraufhin zu einer Entscheidung gekommen, die ich für richtig und erforderlich halte. 
 Und da liegt dann der Unterschied zwischen uns: Du nimmst an, dass die gar keine Entscheidungen treffen können und wenn doch, keine richtigen. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich hier um eine sehr richtige und wichtige Entscheidung handelt, der ich meinen Respekt zolle, auch und gerade weil sie für die Betroffenen bitter ist.


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man die Augen verschließt, kommt irgendwann die Quittung! Blindes vertrauen ist nicht immer richtig. Ähnliches wird vermutlich auch alle organisierten "richtigen" Angler widerfahren...



Leider ist es genauso, wie Du es beschreibst. Wir konnten ja hier im AB mitverfolgen, wie verschlossen da einige Augen waren. Das war allerdings Folge auch einer "Indoktrinierung" der Sportler "von oben", was letztlich zu einem starken Auseinanderdriften von Sport und Angeln geführt hat. Es waren wohl die erheblichen Finanzinteressen einer Sparte, die dazu führten, dass das Gesamtverbandsinteresse bei einigen aus dem Blick geriet bis hin zu brutal verbandsschädigendem Verhalten.


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Juni 2014)

madpraesi schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zur Verständnis (ich weiß es wirklich nicht) an Euch Fachleute.
> Wenn jetzt alles aufgelöst wäre,gebe es denn schon neue Nachfolger die das alles Neu aufbauen würden ;+ #c
> 
> Danke für Eure Aufklärung
> ...



@Christian:
Was wird denn gerade aufgelöst? Ich sehe nichts. Auch der Sportbereich wird nicht aufgelöst, sondern erhält lediglich eine Haushaltssperre - eine finanztechnisch nicht einmal unübliche Maßnahme. Auch wenn sich mancher über den Sport im DAFV gerne ärgert, ist auf der Ebene der Entscheider in den Gremien des DAFV für eine "Auflösung" des Castingsports nicht mehrheitsfähig.

 Es gibt sicher Engagierte, die gerne alternative Strukturen aufbauen würden. Manche von ihnen warten auf die "Selbsterledigung" des DAFV, manche stoßen vor, sammeln Verbündete oder planen etwas. 
 Ich selbst halte das für normal. Wir hatten zwei Verbände, die ganz unterschiedliche "Philosophien" vertraten. Die sind in einem überhasteten und mängelbehafteten Verfahren zusammengekippt worden. Jetzt meinen Vertreter beider Seiten, sie seien im Neuen zu kurz gekommen. Plus natürlich die, die immer "draußen" waren und hofften oder wünschten, dass eine Fusion etwas in ihrem Sinne verbessern würde. Von den Altverbänden hatte jeder aber auch schon immer "Gegner". Bis auf weiteres sehe ich da wenig, was an alternativen Strukturen entstehen könnte. Und eigentlich geht es ja auch weniger um Strukturen, als um (vermeintliche) Inhalte.



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Es ist klingt halt gut einen prominenten Namen an der Führungsspitze zu haben, aber ob es sinngemäß und zweckmäßig ist, ist die andere Frage...
> Auch wird dadurch das Angeln mehr politisch, und damit entfernter vom Angler.
> da gehören Fachleute ran, die mit Herz und Fach bei der Sache sind, aber wo gibts das heutzutage noch?
> 
> ...



 Mag ja sein, dass sich der DAFV selbst abschafft. Aber sicher nicht, weil er gegen das Finanzgebaren des Sportmanagements vorgeht. 
 Erhöhte Einnahmen von Einzelmitgliedern? Im Bundesverband? Ist mir entgangen. Obwohl das ja beliebt war, die Einzelmitglieder zur Kasse zu bitten, während die Sportler und die Vereinsgebundenen verschont wurden. Ist halt einfach, denn die Einzelmitglieder haben kaum Gremienvertretung. Aber soweit ich weiß, ist die Beitragserhöhung auf Bundesebene doch noch gar nicht wirksam geworden. Wie soll denn da der Mehrbetrag schon in der Kasse sein, den der Sport jetzt vom Bund verlangt? Oder bist Du mal wieder einseitiger Propaganda aufgesessen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Und eigentlich geht es ja auch weniger um Strukturen, als um (vermeintliche) Inhalte.


Das hattest Du auch schon mal andersrum formuliert vor der (Kon)Fusion...

Davon ab:
'Noch existiert diese Dilettantentruppe DAFV mit den sie tragenden Delegierten und Funktionären der Landesverbände (sind die Hauptverantwortlichen am Desaster) leider noch..

Daher gibts diesen Thread - was die 2014 alles anstellen - eben auch immer noch..

Ich würde mich freuen, ihn schliessen zu können...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ganz einfach, spart 2 von 3 Geschäftsführern und 1 von 2 Geschäftsstellen ein und schon ist Geld da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Du vergisst, dass die abnickenden, dilettantischen Funktionäre und Delegierten der Landesverbände das mit Annahme von Satzung und Fusionsvertrag genau nicht wollten und daher verhindert haben. Und so die Geschäftsstellen erstmal 8 Jahre festzementiert haben in ihrer Blxxheit.......

Nur die vom LSFV-NDS stimmten dagegen - der Rest nickte blind und blxd ab.....

Das sind die Hauptverantwortlichen am Desaster!!

Bevor die nicht weg sind, wirds keine Chance geben auf einen vernünftigen Bundesverband für Angler und das Angeln..

Du brauchst nur hier im Thread lesen, was die (sich) 2014 "geleistet" haben.......


----------



## Honeyball (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Würde mich ja doch interessieren, ob es den Herren aus Schleswig-Holstein nicht langsam richtig peinlich ist, dass sie erst gegen jede Vernunft diese Fusion forciert haben und dazu dann noch die FDP-Dame zur Präsidentin gehievt haben.
Aus meiner Sicht sind die Hauptschuldigen an dem ganzen Chaos genau diese Landesverbände der damaligen "Initiative Pro DAFV", Initiative für das des Deutschen Angelns Fatalistisches Verderben


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht sind die Hauptschuldigen an dem ganzen Chaos genau diese Landesverbände der damaligen "Initiative Pro DAFV", Initiative für das des Deutschen Angelns Fatalistisches Verderben


Nein - ALLE aus den Landes/Spezialverbänden sind hauptschuldig, die trotz vieler Warnungen und Bedenken nicht dagegen gestimmt haben.

Also ALLE ausser LSFV-NDS............

Die Trxxtel der Initiative waren nur noch blxxder...........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Würde mich ja doch interessieren, ob es den Herren aus Schleswig-Holstein nicht langsam richtig peinlich ist, dass sie erst gegen jede Vernunft diese Fusion forciert haben und dazu dann noch die FDP-Dame zur Präsidentin gehievt haben.


 
 Frag doch mal im dortigem Forum nach. Würde ich ja auch machen, aber da ich ja seit geraumer Zeit - sagen wir mal - verhindert |rolleyes bin, kann ich das ja leider nicht (mehr)...


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Juni 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hattest Du auch schon mal andersrum formuliert vor der (Kon)Fusion...
> 
> Davon ab:
> 'Noch existiert diese Dilettantentruppe DAFV mit den sie tragenden Delegierten und Funktionären der Landesverbände (sind die Hauptverantwortlichen am Desaster) leider noch..
> ...



Tja, Finkbeiner und das Internet vergessen nichts. Ich meinte das aber jetzt auf die spezielle Anfrage. ;-)



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, spart 2 von 3 Geschäftsführern und 1 von 2 Geschäftsstellen ein und schon ist Geld da.



Man muss auch wissen, was man mit dem (eingesparten) Geld anfängt. Da gibt es zu wenig Plan. Einfach nur in den Castingrachen werfen, wie in der Vergangenheit, kann es nicht mehr sein (und hätte es auch nie sein dürfen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Tja, Finkbeiner und das Internet vergessen nichts.



Wie Anonymus:
Nicht vergessen, nicht vergeben...
:q:q:q


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass die abnickenden, dilettantischen Funktionäre und Delegierten der Landesverbände das mit Annahme von Satzung und Fusionsvertrag genau nicht wollten und daher verhindert haben. Und so die Geschäftsstellen erstmal 8 Jahre festzementiert haben in ihrer Blxxheit.......
> 
> Nur die vom LSFV-NDS stimmten dagegen - der Rest nickte blind und blxd ab.....
> 
> ...



Mindestens ebenso wichtig als Kausalzusammenhang für die Misere ist der notorische Informationsmangel. Nur ganz wenige kennen die wichtigen Zusammenhänge - die meisten entscheiden auf der Grundlage von Ahnungen und guten Hoffnungen. Früher habt Ihr das mehr kritisiert, weil das der eigentliche Kern ist. Es gab eine systematische Geheimhaltung - und weit entfernt ist der DAFV mit seiner Pseudo-Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leider immer noch nicht. Da kann man kompetent sein, wie man will - ohne Fakten trifft man Fehlentscheidungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Früher haben wir das kritisiert *und* informiert, weil man hoffte, Infos würden die Trottel auf einen vernünftigeren Weg bringen..

Die Hoffnung trog - der DAFV entstand trotzdem mit Hilfe der "kompetenten, informierten" Delegierten und Funktionäre ALLER Landes/Spezialverbände ausser LSFV-NDS (die dafür von ihren Mitgliedern abgewatscht und blossgestellt wurden).

Also ist Aufgabe jetzt, diese Trümmertruppe entsorgen zu helfen - je schneller, desto besser für Angler und das Angeln.......

Und ablesen kann man die Dringlichkeit  - *Thema hier im Thread* - an der "Leistung" des VDSF/DAFV 2014........


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Würde mich ja doch interessieren, ob es den Herren aus Schleswig-Holstein nicht langsam richtig peinlich ist, dass sie erst gegen jede Vernunft diese Fusion forciert haben und dazu dann noch die FDP-Dame zur Präsidentin gehievt haben.
> Aus meiner Sicht sind die Hauptschuldigen an dem ganzen Chaos genau diese Landesverbände der damaligen "Initiative Pro DAFV", Initiative für das des Deutschen Angelns Fatalistisches Verderben



Vielleicht ist es meiner Urlaubslaune geschuldet, aber heute noch über Schuld zu reden in Bezug auf die Fusion, bringt das weiter, erklärt das noch etwas? Die Heutigen müssen mit dieser vermurksten Fusion leben, egal ob die Pro-Leute es mehr oder weniger verbockt haben als der damalige VDSF-Präsident Mohnert oder die Indolenz des Markstein-DAV. 

 Wenn wir über "Schuld" reden wollen/ müssen, dann doch über das, was die Heutigen nach der Fusion gemacht/ nicht gemacht haben.
 Ich habe übrigens gestern an der Tanke in einer Nasszellenpause das Interview der Präsidentin in FuF überflogen. Immerhin räumt sie dort ein, dass sie die Verbandsstrukturen nicht kennt. Das geht den allermeisten der Delegierten der JHV auch so. Die würden vermutlich alle mehr wollen wenn sie könnten. Die Frage muss doch lauten, welche "Strukturen" da nach der Fusion noch fortwirken und scheinbar jedwede "Gestaltung" im neuen Verband wirkungsvoll verhindern? Das beantwortet auch keine Kompetenzdiskussion. Denn: welcher Mensch auf diesem Planeten würde an dieser Stelle etwas bewegen können?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Also ist Aufgabe jetzt, diese Trümmertruppe entsorgen zu helfen - je schneller, desto besser für Angler und das Angeln.......

Und ablesen kann man die Dringlichkeit  - *Thema hier im Thread* - an der "Leistung" des VDSF/DAFV 2014........


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Früher haben wir das kritisiert *und* informiert, weil man hoffte, Infos würden die Trottel auf einen vernünftigeren Weg bringen..
> 
> Die Hoffnung trog - der DAFV entstand trotzdem mit Hilfe der "kompetenten, informierten" Delegierten und Funktionäre ALLER Landes/Spezialverbände ausser LSFV-NDS (die dafür von ihren Mitgliedern abgewatscht und blossgestellt wurden).
> 
> ...



 Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Berichterstattung, Information und Kritik bei der Fusion insbesondere im Angelboard extrem hilfreich war und nachwirkend auch noch ist. Es war aber zu "optimistisch" zu glauben, dass wegen ein paar "threads" gleich der Lauf der Weltgeschichte verändert werden könnte. Selbst der Spiegel konnte die Kanzlerkandidatur von Strauß nicht verhindern. Nur (!) steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.
 Dir fehlt der Erfolg? - Heute wissen wir, dass die Informationen und Stimmungen, die das AB transportiert, von Funktionären auf Bundes- und Landesebene laufend zur Kenntnis genommen werden, quasi als Pflichtprogramm ihrer Arbeit. Vor zwei Jahren noch wäre man als AB-lesender Funktionär noch in die Kategorie "Hochverräter" gefallen. Das ist ein Erfolg, der nicht zu unterschätzen ist. Die Heimlichtuer wissen, dass es eine Öffentlichkeit geben kann, die informiert ist. Und welche Macht davon ausgeht. Deswegen sehe ich auch keinen Grund zur Resignation. Zu glauben, dass die Gewählten nach einer kurzen Yoga-Übung in sich gehen und anschließend reumütig sich und den Verband abwickeln ist ja beinahe schon eine übermenschliche Forderung. 

 Die Fusion hat ja auch die Probleme einer mangelhaften Vertretung anglerischer Interessen kaum verschärft, sondern eben nur nicht gelöst. Das war bei dem engen Zeitplan ja auch von vornherein nicht anders zu erwarten. (Auch der DAV war ja in dem Zustand vor der Fusion nicht gerade der idealtypische Vertreter anglerischer Interessen, nur für manche eben etwas näher dran als der damalige VDSF.) Es bestehen die gleichen Probleme vorher wie nachher, nur die Zahl der Bundesverbände hat sich halbiert. Deswegen ist es ja auch leichter, die Forderungen der Basis über AB zu adressieren. 

 Immer schon waren die verbandsinternen (und die zwischenverbandlichen) Probleme übermächtig und haben eine professionelle Sacharbeit erschwert. Das ist auch nach der Fusion nicht anders geworden. Wodurch auch hätte das gelingen können?! Um diese Probleme zu verringern und dadurch das Potenzial für mehr Einsatz für Angler zu erzeugen, bedarf es vor allem der gerne auch heftigen offenen Kritik - gerne auch in Sachfragen - von Seiten der Mitglieder, der Funktionäre und Delegierten, aber auch des Anglerboards als dem zentralen Meinungsmedium innerhalb der deutschen Angelfischerei. 

 Und das kann sich, jetzt mal Kritik an der Kritik, nicht an einer Person alleine abarbeiten. Derzeit hat der DAFV wenig Möglichkeiten, etwas gut zu machen. Aber wenn es ihm dann doch mal gelingt, dann kann das auch anerkannt werden. Das erhöht den Wert der Kritik im übrigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und das kann sich, jetzt mal Kritik an der Kritik, nicht an einer Person alleine abarbeiten.


Haben wir NIE.
Ich hab damals schon gesagt, dass nicht Mohnert oder Markstein die alleine Schuldigern sind, sondern das System in sich verrottet ist.

Wie sich ja auch der Leistung des DAFV deutlichst zeigt.

Also bleibt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also ist Aufgabe jetzt, diese Trümmertruppe entsorgen zu helfen - je schneller, desto besser für Angler und das Angeln.......
> 
> Und ablesen kann man die Dringlichkeit  - *Thema hier im Thread* - an der "Leistung" des VDSF/DAFV 2014........


----------



## Honeyball (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@Brotfisch:
Ja, natürlich hast Du im Grundsatz recht, dass es müssig ist, jetzt die Schuldigen von damals zu benennen.

Aber mir steckt einfach noch in den Knochen, mit was für einer Mischung aus Ignoranz und Arroganz gewisse Leute damals eine dermaßen große Klappe gehabt haben, dass sie ja sowieso alles richtig machen, dass ich einfach nur kotzen kann darüber, dass die Delegierten aus den jeweiligen Landesverbänden sich immer noch nicht getroffen haben, um die mit Pauken und Trompeten in die nächste Güllegrube zu werfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Daher nochmal:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab damals schon gesagt, dass nicht Mohnert oder Markstein die alleine Schuldigern sind, *sondern das System in sich verrottet ist.*
> 
> Wie sich ja auch der Leistung des DAFV deutlichst zeigt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Brotfisch:
> Ja, natürlich hast Du im Grundsatz recht, dass es müssig ist, jetzt die Schuldigen von damals zu benennen.
> 
> Aber mir steckt einfach noch in den Knochen, mit was für einer Mischung aus Ignoranz und Arroganz gewisse Leute damals eine dermaßen große Klappe gehabt haben, dass sie ja sowieso alles richtig machen, dass ich einfach nur kotzen kann darüber, dass die Delegierten aus den jeweiligen Landesverbänden sich immer noch nicht getroffen haben, um die mit Pauken und Trompeten in die nächste Güllegrube zu werfen.



Es geht mir genau wie Dir.
Leider gibt es eine verbreitete Abwartehaltung, die das DAFV-Präsidium ohne Hilfe der LVe vor sich hinwurschteln lässt, auch wenn man die Gefahr eines Kollapses durchaus sieht und einkalkuliert. Dieses Verhalten ist allerdings auch durch das Kommunikationsgebahren des neuen Präsidiums mit hervorgerufen worden. Das Nichtbeantworten von Fragen, das Abtropfenlassen Niedersachsens - das alles läd nicht gerade zu Solidaritäts- und Hilfsorgien ein.
 Daran ändert sich auch nichts, wenn die Präsidentin immer wieder auf's Neue betont, auf Hilfe angewiesen zu sein. Sie muss schon auch Bedingungen setzen, in denen solche Hilfe ohne Risiko und mit Erfolgsaussichten geleistet werden kann.
 Die Unzufriedenheit in nahezu allen Landesverbänden ist doch mit Händen zu greifen. Da muss doch, bei allem Verständnis für Trittunsicherheiten von jemandem, der das Verbandsgeschehen nur von außen kennt, mehr kommen als nur das "Weiter so wie in der Vergangenheit". VDSF und DAV sind tot, aber deren unsäglich pre-demokratische Verbandsmeierei leben fort und man tut so, als könnte man mit ein paar hübschen Bilderchen von edlen Forschungsvorhaben in Zeiten des Internet noch Blumentöpfe gewinnen. Genauso gut könnte man Kreuzworträtsel auf der Startseite des DAFV einstellen.
 So jedenfalls, das ist sicher, wird es nichts werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich kann mich immer nur wiederholen, Du hasts ja auch erkannt, dass die LV genauso mit schuld sind:
Verrottetes System, was an der "Leistung" des VDSF/DAFV 2014 deutlich wird und ebenso am Gewährenlassen durch die Delegierten und Funktionäre der LV..

VERROTTET!!!
Weg damit...


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@Thomas

 Was ist denn eigentlich "das System"? - Die Frage ist durchaus ernst gemeint. Erst wenn man das beschreibt, was systematisch (!) schief läuft, kann man einem Präsidium, dass in einem abgetragenen und wirklich nicht maßgeschneiderten Mantel durch die Angelwelt auf der Stelle tritt, die Ursachen vermeintlich nicht bestehender Handlungsoptionen aufzeigen. Aber vielleicht ist das ein neuer thread.

 Trotzdem wage ich mal einen Anfang:
 Zum "System" gehört meiner Meinung nach eine systematisch fehlgesteuerte Kommunikation. Sie ist von oben nach unten, aber von unten nach oben kaum möglich, geschweige denn angelegt. Alle unteren und mittleren Instanzen tendieren eher dazu, Willensbildungen an der Basis möglichst zu verhindern (es sei denn bei der eigenen Wiederwahl). Informationen werden nicht verbreitet, Stellungnahmen, wenn überhaupt wegen Fristkürze möglich, nicht wirklich zur Kenntnis genommen. Selbst die oberen Gremien auf Bundesebene werden nicht umfassend informiert, sondern nur im Rahmen des vereinsrechtlich zwingenden. Das Präsidium scheut die interne und externe Öffentlichkeit und jedwede inhaltliche Diskussion. Es beschränkt sich darauf, die althergebrachten Themen zu besetzen (Kormoran, Wasserkraft), aber äußert sich nicht zu den aktuell viel größeren Herausforderungen.
 Insgesamt also zu wenig Information, zu wenig Basis, zu wenig Demokratie.
 Beispiel: Warum hat der DAFV auf seiner Internetseite kein Diskussionsforum, wie es der SH-Verband bereits seit Jahren vorgemacht hat (auch Berlin-Brandenburg hatte mal eines)? Dass zu wenig Person für die Moderation zur Verfügung stände, kann doch kein ernsthafter Hinderungsgrund sein? So entsteht das Bild eines ewig gestrigen Verbandes, der an Meinungen, Stimmungen und Ideen von außen nicht interessiert ist. Verschenkte Gelegenheit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht ist das ein neuer thread.


Mach ruhig einen auf - hier gehts ja um die "Leistung" des VDSF/DAFV 2014..

Und :


> vermeintlich nicht bestehender Handlungsoptionen aufzeigen.


Es gibt (immer) eine Option, alternativlos ist bloss bei Angela:
Weg mit der unfähigen Truppe.....


----------



## Knispel (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hier gehts ja um die "Leistung" des VDSF/DAFV 2014..
> 
> Und :
> 
> ...



Sie haben wenigstens Beschwerde gegen die Regierung der  Bundesrepublik Deutschland bei der EU-Kommission eingereicht, wg wasserkraft - ist doch schon mal was in dem Zeitraum ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ja, hat aber nix mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun - ist ja ne Sache der Bewirtschafter..


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sie haben wenigstens Beschwerde gegen die Regierung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland bei der EU-Kommission eingereicht, wg wasserkraft - ist doch schon mal was in dem Zeitraum ...




 Falls dort Zynismus enthalten war, lieber Knispel, habe ich es übersehen. Also versuche ich es ernsthaft.
 Mir ist fast alles an dieser Beschwerde unklar - zu wenig fundiert erscheint mir die Presseinfo des DAFV dafür. Fakt dürfte sein, dass die EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie eine Konstruktion ist, von der nicht nur Bewirtschafter, sondern auch die Angler profitieren. Weil mit der Verbesserung der Gewässergüte und des Gewässerzustands natürlich auch die Fischbestände besser werden. Fakt ist auch, dass insbesondere kleine Wasserkraftwerke, die überwiegend nur durch staatliche Subventionen überlebensfähig sind, oftmals nicht über fischschonende Einrichtungen verfügen und daher den Fischbeständen in unseren Fließgewässern erheblichen Schaden zufügen, der auch die Fangchancen der Angler verringert. Fakt ist auch, dass die Bundesregierung eine Energiewende umsetzen will, bei der der beschlossene Ausstieg aus der Kernkraft durch andere Energiegewinnungsformen ersetzt werden soll - und das möglichst strompreisneutral. Das beinhaltet die Gefahr einer Ausweitung der Förderung von Kleinwasserkraftwerken. Hiergegen versucht der DAFV sich stark zu machen. Eine Forderung nach Wiedereinstieg in die Atomenergie um Fischbestände zu schonen, wird wohl niemand in Deutschland aufstellen. Die vorherige Bundesregierung hat bei dieser Energiewende leider keine Ergebnisse vorzuweisen. Der Hauptgrund dafür ist, dass die Zuständigkeiten für den Themenkomplex Energiewende auf diverse Ministerien verteilt war, die sich aufgrund unterschiedlicher Parteizugehörigkeit der betreffenden Minister gegenseitig blockiert haben. Um voranzukommen, hat die neue Bundesregierung die Zuständigkeiten im Wirtschaftsministerium gebündelt. Daraus folgt zugleich, dass im Bundestag automatisch nur noch der Wirtschaftsausschuss federführend ist. Anders als im bisherig auch (!) zuständigen Umweltausschuss hat der DAFV als anerkannter Naturschutzverband im Wirtschaftsausschuss kein zwingendes Anhörungsrecht. Der DAFV befürchtet daher, dass er und damit die Belange der Angelei und der Fische im künftigen Verfahren nicht mehr ausreichend Gehör findet. Dagegen versucht er sich u.a. über die Beschwerde zu wehren. 
 Das ist nicht schlecht (auch wenn ich die Rechtsauffassung des DAFV an dieser Stelle nicht teile). Aber ob diese Aktivität angesichts des massiven Problemdrucks innerhalb des DAFV ausreicht, um nach einem Jahr zu sagen: Immerhin, etwas getan, das reicht - das wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

#6Danke!#6


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Oder kurz zusammengefasst:
Sie haben ein Thema aufgegriffen, mit dem sich die nicht angelnde FDP-Politikerin in ihrer ehemals aktiven Zeit ohnehin beschäftigt hatte und wo sie ihren Senf dazu geben konnte.
Das war's!


----------



## Tomasz (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Also versuche ich es ernsthaft.
> ...



Danke für diese Einschätzung und den Infos zu Hintergründen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Oder kurz zusammengefasst:
> Sie haben ein Thema aufgegriffen, mit dem sich die nicht angelnde FDP-Politikerin in ihrer ehemals aktiven Zeit ohnehin beschäftigt hatte und wo sie ihren Senf dazu geben konnte.
> Das war's!



So ist es und alles andere wirft sie weit von sich und das sollen die Landesverbände regeln!

Ihr Interview in der Zeitschrift F&F ist auch mal wieder gähnend langweilig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das Protokoll der Sitzung des Bundesjugendhauptausschusses am 29.03.2014 in Kassel musste wegen Einsprüchen geändert werden.

Ging vorgestern ne entsprechende Mail raus...

War aber nix Größerers, zeigt nur wieder einmal mehr auf, dass die nicht mal Protokolle können im DAFV - was ja nun aber nur einen geringen Neuigkeitswert hat, das weiss ja nun eh jeder, der hier mitliest.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

*Organisierte Angelfischer: Helft dem DAFV!!!!​*
Wir hatten ja schon über die Bettelmail berichtet, welche über die Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle an die Landesverbände  raus ging, dass die das bisher im Verbandsbeitrag enthaltene Verbandskäseblättchen (AFZ Fischwaid) zukünftig bezahlen und abonnieren sollten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970&page=6

Das scheint nicht so richtig gefruchtet zu haben.

Obwohl ja, nachdem laut Sitzung Präsidiumsmitglied Struppe mit seiner Firma ja das Blättchen erstellen soll, sicher immense Summen bei der Herstellung gespart wurden, scheint das immer noch nicht zu reichen.

Anders lässt sich die erneute Bettelmail an die Landesverbände von Geschäftsführer Spahn aus Offenbach kaum erklären.

Es wären keine "weiteren praktikablen Kostensenkungspotenziale bei Layout, Druck und Versand auszumachen."

Und es hätten auch nur 16 von den 42 Mitgliedsverbänden überhaupt geantwortet (nicht, dass uns das wundert..) .....

"Tendenziell" wäre da die Mehrheit (wohl dieser 16) bereit, für ihre Mitgliedsvereine das Käseblättchen kostenpflichtig zu bestellen.

Dummerweise liefen aber bis dato wohl nur Bestellungen für 2285 Abonnements zu je 2,60 Euro vor..

Brauchen würde man aber 5.000..........

Die Differenz wären also so um die 7.000 Euro, die danach fehlen..........

Irgendwas um 650.000 zahlende organisierte Angelfischer gibt es ja (gemeldete, bei den vielen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften vielleicht real gerade 500.000 Personen - sollte doch aber für diese lächerlichen paar tausend Teuros reichen, oder?)...

Und die vom DAFV jammern rum und erdreisten sich nun, solche Bettelmails an die Landesverbände zu schicken wegen ca. 7.000 Euro.......

*GEHTS NOCH PEINLICHER??????*


Und es wird richtig Druck gemacht..

Denn es heisst in dem Schreiben auch klar, dass, sollte die benötigte Anzahl von 5000 bezahlten Abonnements nicht erreicht werden, die Chancen schlecht für ein weiteres Erscheinen der seit 1876 bestehenden Verbandszeitschrift Fischwaid stehen würden. 

Aus diesem Grunde bittet man dringendst, die Entscheidung bis zum 27. Juni 2014 mitzuteilen.


*Um dieses wertvolle Stück anglerischer Literaturbemühungen nicht zu gefährden, rufen wir doch daher gerne die organisierten Angelfischer auf, auch zu helfen.​*
*Obwohl bisher diese Zeitschrift von euren bereits an eure LV bezahlten Beiträgen, von denen wiederum die Kohle an den Dachverband geht, finanziert war, reicht denen im DAFV die Kohle also nicht.*

*Geht zu eurem Verein!!*​
Setzt euch dafür ein, dass dieser bei seinem Landesverband dafür sorgt, dass noch mehr eurer Kohle an den Dachverband geht, um bisher kostenlos erhaltene Leistungen wie die AFZ-Fischwaid kostenpflichtig zu machen.

Es geht ja nur um ca. 7.000 Euro/Jahr...

Das werden doch wohl die über 600.000 gemeldeten organisierten Angelfischer stemmen!!!!

Damit ihre Vorstände weiter das Blatt geniessen können....






Oder???
:q:q:q

oder so.............................


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Protokoll der Sitzung des Bundesjugendhauptausschusses am 29.03.2014 in Kassel musste wegen Einsprüchen geändert werden.
> 
> Ging vorgestern ne entsprechende Mail raus...
> 
> War aber nix Größerers, zeigt nur wieder einmal mehr auf, dass die nicht mal Protokolle können im DAFV - was ja nun aber nur einen geringen Neuigkeitswert hat, das weiss ja nun eh jeder, der hier mitliest.......



Wieso? Protokolleinwendungen sind doch etwas völlig alltägliches. Das könnte man nur minimieren, wenn man Tonaufzeichnungen machen würde oder Stenografen ranließe. Beides zu teuer.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Organisierte Angelfischer: Helft dem DAFV!!!!​*
> 
> Wir hatten ja schon über die Bettelmail berichtet, welche über die Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle an die Landesverbände  raus ging, dass die das bisher im Verbandsbeitrag enthaltene Verbandskäseblättchen (AFZ Fischwaid) zukünftig bezahlen und abonnieren sollten:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970&page=6
> ...



Das zeigt vor allem, wie die Knappheit des Geldes die eigentliche inhaltliche Arbeit verhindert. Die AFZ-Fischwaid ist ja kein originäres Verbandsblatt des DAFV/ VDSF, sondern ein Traditionsblatt - auch wenn es in den letzten Jahren kaum an die Tradition anknüpfen konnte. Bemühungen des DAFV, es zu erhalten, sind grundsätzlich zu begrüßen. Ob es nun tatsächlich nur 7.000 € sind, die da fehlen oder ob nicht bereits erheblich "quersubventioniert" aus dem allgemeinen Haushalt, was ich stark annehme, steht mal dahin. 
Das Blatt leidet vor allem darunter, dass es über Jahre für Vereinsvorstände kostenlos war und für "Normalos" zu wenig präsent. Schließlich gibt es einen satten Markt mit kommerzieller Angelpresse, teilweise mit Heften, in denen für wenig mehr Geld deutlich mehr Inhalt zu finden ist. Die Tendenz zum Personenkult insbesondere in den letzten Jahren hat der AFZ auch nicht gut getan.
Wenig verwunderlich, dass sich die Scharen großzügiger Spender kaum zusammenkommen. Und ich fürchte, dass nur ganz wenige Landesverbände überhaupt nur ihre Vereine über die Mails des DAFV informiert haben.
Wenn man jetzt meint, das Überleben der AFZ nur zu erreichen, indem man sie breiteren Mitgliederkreisen zur Verfügung stellt, sollte der Mehrwert der Sache für die künftigen Leser deutlich werden. Dass die Präsidentin gegen Kormorane und Kleinwasserkraftwerke ist, wissen die meisten ohnehin. Vielleicht wäre es da gut, durchaus einen grundlegenden Relaunch vorzubereiten, währenddessen durchaus ein paar Ausgaben ausfallen dürften (was Kosten sparen würde). Wo soll sie denn stehen, die Zeitung des DAFV in Zeiten des Internets und einer "Rundumversorgung" mit Angelmedien aller Art? Als reines Verkündungsblatt von oben nach unten - das lockt keinen Euro aus den Hosentaschen. Relaunch, damit meine ich nicht nur ein neues Layout. Ich meine die inhaltliche Ausrichtung, ein publizistisches Gesamtkonzept, indem z.B. auch das Verhältnis zu Möglichkeiten der Kommunikation über die Homepage/ Newsletter geklärt werden. Schließlich wird man fragen dürfen, weswegen Geld gesammelt und anderweitig aufgebracht werden soll, um eine alte AFZ, die gar nicht mehr in die Landschaft passt, am Leben zu erhalten, statt damit ein völlig neues, ansprechendes, informatives Medium zu schaffen.


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das zeigt vor allem, wie die Knappheit des Geldes die eigentliche inhaltliche Arbeit verhindert. Die AFZ-Fischwaid ist ja kein originäres Verbandsblatt des DAFV/ VDSF, sondern ein Traditionsblatt - auch wenn es in den letzten Jahren kaum an die Tradition anknüpfen konnte.


Ich benutze seit fast 52 Jahren Klopapier. Das hat mehr Tradition!



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Bemühungen des DAFV, es zu erhalten, sind grundsätzlich zu begrüßen. Ob es nun tatsächlich nur 7.000 € sind, die da fehlen oder ob nicht bereits erheblich "quersubventioniert" aus dem allgemeinen Haushalt, was ich stark annehme, steht mal dahin.


Finanzgemauschel ist ja beileibe nichts Neues dort



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Blatt leidet vor allem darunter, dass es über Jahre für Vereinsvorstände kostenlos war und für "Normalos" zu wenig präsent. Schließlich gibt es einen satten Markt mit kommerzieller Angelpresse, teilweise mit Heften, in denen für wenig mehr Geld deutlich mehr Inhalt zu finden ist.


Schließlich gibt es ja das AB, wo in einem einzelnen Thread mehr Inhalt zu finden ist, als in den ganzen Käseblättchen, denn


Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Tendenz zum Personenkult insbesondere in den letzten Jahren hat der AFZ auch nicht gut getan.


anderes findet sich da ja kaum.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenig verwunderlich, dass sich die Scharen großzügiger Spender kaum zusammenkommen.


Doch, das wundert mich schon, wo die mitblökenden Anglerscharen sich seit Jahren alles gefallen lassen und auch noch bereitwillig dafür zahlen :m



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und ich fürchte, dass nur ganz wenige Landesverbände überhaupt nur ihre Vereine über die Mails des DAFV informiert haben.


...was auch nichts wirklich Neues ist:m



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt meint, das Überleben der AFZ nur zu erreichen, indem man sie breiteren Mitgliederkreisen zur Verfügung stellt, sollte der Mehrwert der Sache für die künftigen Leser deutlich werden. Dass die Präsidentin gegen Kormorane und Kleinwasserkraftwerke ist, wissen die meisten ohnehin. Vielleicht wäre es da gut, durchaus einen grundlegenden Relaunch vorzubereiten, währenddessen durchaus ein paar Ausgaben ausfallen dürften (was Kosten sparen würde). Wo soll sie denn stehen, die Zeitung des DAFV in Zeiten des Internets und einer "Rundumversorgung" mit Angelmedien aller Art? Als reines Verkündungsblatt von oben nach unten - das lockt keinen Euro aus den Hosentaschen. Relaunch, damit meine ich nicht nur ein neues Layout. Ich meine die inhaltliche Ausrichtung, ein publizistisches Gesamtkonzept, indem z.B. auch das Verhältnis zu Möglichkeiten der Kommunikation über die Homepage/ Newsletter geklärt werden. Schließlich wird man fragen dürfen, weswegen Geld gesammelt und anderweitig aufgebracht werden soll, um eine alte AFZ, die gar nicht mehr in die Landschaft passt, am Leben zu erhalten, statt damit ein völlig neues, ansprechendes, informatives Medium zu schaffen.


Das jedoch würde viele Dinge voraussetzen, deren Existenz bezweifelt werden darf:
Engagement, journalistisches Verständnis, Informationsverantwortung, ...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Jungs haben doch genug Geld. Müssen nur die überflüssigen Geschäftsführer an die Luft setzen...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Diese Fischwaid kann man locker durch die elektronischen Medien ersetzen. Als Download auf der DAFV- Seite online stellen.
Spart eine Menge Geld und ist Hip!

Ich versteh den Schmarrn nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Schmarrn nicht.


Meinste mit Schmarrn die Fischwaid oder den DAFV??


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Erstmal die Fischwaid.

So langsam sollte jeder einigermaßen mit dem Internet vertraut sein.
Von daher versteh ich den Stress mit der Fischwaid nicht.
Ein PDF- Download und fertig ist die Geschichte.

Wenn man die Fischwaid als Auslegeware für Messen etc. benötigt....muss man halt mal einige Exemplare drucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Naja, Sharpo - Du forderst also sowohl Nachdenken wie sich bewegen im "Neuland" und finanzielle Solidität....

Vergisst oder ignorierst Du, dass es hier um den DAFV und seine LV geht??

Und du vergisst auch die Alterstruktur im DAFV und seinen LV...

Da sind viele Funktionäre noch nicht beim Strom angekommen, geschweige denn im Netz - der Versuch, PDF downloaden zu wollen, würde da wahrscheinlich in ganzen Stadtteilen die Stromversorgung zusammen brechen lassen ..
:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da die übrigens diesen Hilferuf nicht auf ihrer eigenen Seite bringen, freut es mich umso mehr da helfen zu können - und vielleicht ein paar der organisierten Angelfischer zum spenden motivieren zu können....

*RAN JUNGS - die brauchen mehr von eurer Kohle!!*


----------



## malpi (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

In der letzten Fisch & Fang war übrigens ein Interview mit der Frau Dr. Kapach Hasan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hatten wir hier schon durch - wie immer, wenn sie bisher was öffentlich meldete:
Nichtssagend und keine Ahnung vom Angeln oder Anglern und deren Wünschen und Zwängen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vielleicht kann man ja die im Anlagevermögen aufgeführten Orden und Ehrenzeichen des VDSF zum Pfandleiher bringen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das sind doch neben den vermuteten Schulden der GmbH beim DAFV die "Rücklagen" ;.))

Kannste doch nicht für so ein Käseblättchen opfern...
:q:q:q

Wenn schon die ersten LV  die Beitragsgelder statt zu überweisen auf Sperrkonten legen, gibts da wohl Dringenderes..

Daher ja mein Aufruf an die organisierten Angelfischer:
*Organisierte Angelfischer: Helft dem DAFV!!!!​*
Wir hatten ja schon über die Bettelmail berichtet, welche über die Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle an die Landesverbände  raus ging, dass die das bisher im Verbandsbeitrag enthaltene Verbandskäseblättchen (AFZ Fischwaid) zukünftig bezahlen und abonnieren sollten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970&page=6

Das scheint nicht so richtig gefruchtet zu haben.

Obwohl ja, nachdem laut Sitzung Präsidiumsmitglied Struppe mit seiner Firma ja das Blättchen erstellen soll, sicher immense Summen bei der Herstellung gespart wurden, scheint das immer noch nicht zu reichen.

Anders lässt sich die erneute Bettelmail an die Landesverbände von Geschäftsführer Spahn aus Offenbach kaum erklären.

Es wären keine "weiteren praktikablen Kostensenkungspotenziale bei Layout, Druck und Versand auszumachen."

Und es hätten auch nur 16 von den 42 Mitgliedsverbänden überhaupt geantwortet (nicht, dass uns das wundert..) .....

"Tendenziell" wäre da die Mehrheit (wohl dieser 16) bereit, für ihre Mitgliedsvereine das Käseblättchen kostenpflichtig zu bestellen.

Dummerweise liefen aber bis dato wohl nur Bestellungen für 2285 Abonnements zu je 2,60 Euro vor..

Brauchen würde man aber 5.000..........

Die Differenz wären also so um die 7.000 Euro, die danach fehlen..........

Irgendwas um 650.000 zahlende organisierte Angelfischer gibt es ja (gemeldete, bei den vielen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften vielleicht real gerade 500.000 Personen - sollte doch aber für diese lächerlichen paar tausend Teuros reichen, oder?)...

Und die vom DAFV jammern rum und erdreisten sich nun, solche Bettelmails an die Landesverbände zu schicken wegen ca. 7.000 Euro.......

*GEHTS NOCH PEINLICHER??????*


Und es wird richtig Druck gemacht..

Denn es heisst in dem Schreiben auch klar, dass, sollte die benötigte Anzahl von 5000 bezahlten Abonnements nicht erreicht werden, die Chancen schlecht für ein weiteres Erscheinen der seit 1876 bestehenden Verbandszeitschrift Fischwaid stehen würden. 

Aus diesem Grunde bittet man dringendst, die Entscheidung bis zum 27. Juni 2014 mitzuteilen.


*Um dieses wertvolle Stück anglerischer Literaturbemühungen nicht zu gefährden, rufen wir doch daher gerne die organisierten Angelfischer auf, auch zu helfen.​*
*Obwohl bisher diese Zeitschrift von euren bereits an eure LV bezahlten Beiträgen, von denen wiederum die Kohle an den Dachverband geht, finanziert war, reicht denen im DAFV die Kohle also nicht.*

*Geht zu eurem Verein!!*​
Setzt euch dafür ein, dass dieser bei seinem Landesverband dafür sorgt, dass noch mehr eurer Kohle an den Dachverband geht, um bisher kostenlos erhaltene Leistungen wie die AFZ-Fischwaid kostenpflichtig zu machen.

Es geht ja nur um ca. 7.000 Euro/Jahr...

Das werden doch wohl die über 600.000 gemeldeten organisierten Angelfischer stemmen!!!!

Damit ihre Vorstände weiter das Blatt geniessen können....






Oder???
:q:q:q

oder so.............................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese Fischwaid kann man locker durch die elektronischen Medien ersetzen. Als Download auf der DAFV- Seite online stellen.



Sollte das online stellen ungefähr genauso lange dauern wie das beantworten bestimmter e-mails,dürfte jede reload Online Ausgabe der AFZ Fischwaid wohl als
Antiquariat erscheinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ja, nun:
Die Geschwindigkeit der Beantwortung kommt ja vom Präsidium - Ehrenamtler..

Die Bettelmail vom Offenbacher Geschäftsführer (wer immer den A. beim da stehenden i.A. gegeben hatte) - die 3 GF und die Angestellten der Geschäftsstellen kriegen ja ca. 600.000 Euro im Jahr...

Wenn man schon nicht kündigen kann auf Grund Fusionsvertrag, könnte man ja an Gehaltskürzungen denken (wenn das der Vertrag zulässt).

Wenn die LV und organisierten Angelfischer keine ca- 7.000 Euro zusätzlich aufbringen können - oder ihnen das dieses Blättchen nicht wert ist..

Dann ist vielleicht denen in den Geschäftsstellen das um 1% von den Personalkosten wert....

Ausser natürlich, wenn man da auch meint, das Blättchen wäre das nicht wert...............

Fakt ist und bleibt:
Die haben die Finanzen nicht im Griff...

Die kennen nicht den Unterschied zwischen Rücklagen und liquiden Reserven...

Casting ist praktisch schon finanziell abgemeldet....

Erste LV zahlen nicht, sondern legen das Geld auf ein Sperrkonto, da der DAFV seinen Aufgaben nicht nachkommt..

Ob und wann die Gefahr droht, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren, ist weiter ungeklärt, was weitere direkte finanzielle Folgen hätte.

Die ganzen immer noch offenen Dinge um die GmbH (man hört munkeln, dass da mehr Geld fürs Personal gebraucht wird, als Umsatz anfällt pro Jahr..) und die Grundstücke des Ex-DAV, die Untätigkeit in allen Bereichen, wo man etwas für Angeln oder Angler tun könnte.....

Nicht nur, dass wir nicht schon immer - lange vor erfolgter (Kon)Fusion - geschrieben haben, dass mit dieser Struktur der DAFV nicht arbeitsfähig gestaltet werden kann, auch dass sich nun immer deutlicher zeigt, dass weder Ehrenamtler noch Angestellte in der Lage sind, das konstruktiv zu beheben und die Finanzen so in Ordnung zu bringen, dass man tatsächlich ENDLICH mal anfangen könnte, konkret etwas für Angler und das Angeln zu tun, das zeigt 2014 ganz deutlich, dass man das Schlechte statt des Guten aus den Altverbänden im DAFV zusammen gefasst hat...

Und das zeigt ganz deutlich auch aktuell den Dilettantismus oder die komplette Unfähigkeit, dass es denen nicht mal zu peinlich ist, wegen dieser ca. 7.000 Euro für ihr Bundesverbandskäseblatt so ein Bohei zu machen und alle LV anzumailen...


----------



## mathei (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

wo ist das problem, so ein käseblatt einfach einzustellen. ich angel seit über 30 jahren und kannte es bisher nicht einmal. wenn ich keine kohle habe es zu drucken, das ist das einfach so. ich stelle es ein, setze wichtige informationen online und fertig ist.
den sollte auch mal klar werden, daß sie an den gehältern sparen müssen. wie kann man diese geschäftsstellen für 8 jahre festschreiben.
und was ist nach 8 jahren ? die leute haben arbeitsverträge. ergo es geht mit einer satten abfindung nach hause, welche in 8 jahren mit sicherheit höhe ist als zu diesem zeitpunkt zzgl. das gehalt für diese 8 jahre.
selten so viel schwachsinn gehört.
besteht diese gmbh eigentlich noch ? liegt hier nicht der verdacht der konkursverschleppung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> besteht diese gmbh eigentlich noch ? liegt hier nicht der verdacht der konkursverschleppung.


Nochmal:
Ich schrieb ausdrücklich "munkeln" - gute Quellen, aber noch nicht sicher verifiziert.
Nicht mal die Mitglieder des DAFV bekamen ja auf Nachfrage detaillierte Auskünfte zur GmbH, deren Verträge und Geschäfte - da habens dann auch wir etwas schwerer...

Aber auch: 
Solange der Verband als "Alleineigner" mit der Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer aus den Beiträgen eventuelle Verluste der GmbH ausgleicht, droht ja keine Insolvenz ;-)))))



> den sollte auch mal klar werden, daß sie an den gehältern sparen müssen. wie kann man diese geschäftsstellen für 8 jahre festschreiben.


Ja nun, keiner der kompetenten Delegierten und Funktionären der Landesverbände  - ausser denen des LSFV-NDS - hat ja am Ende gegen diesen Fusionsvertrag oder die Satzung gestimmt!

Obwohl bereits alles vor den Abstimmungen bekannt war um die Mängel dieser Konstruktion zum DAFV.

Die wollten das also genauso - warum auch immer..

Rational nachvollziehbar ist ja das Verhalten der Delegierten und Funktionäre in VDSF, DAV und jetzt DAFV schon seit Jahren nicht mehr...

Ausnahmen bestätigen dabei die Regel...........


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> wo ist das problem, so ein käseblatt einfach einzustellen. ich angel seit über 30 jahren und kannte es bisher nicht einmal. wenn ich keine kohle habe es zu drucken, das ist das einfach so. ich stelle es ein, setze wichtige informationen online und fertig ist.
> den sollte auch mal klar werden, daß sie an den gehältern sparen müssen. wie kann man diese geschäftsstellen für 8 jahre festschreiben.
> und was ist nach 8 jahren ? die leute haben arbeitsverträge. ergo es geht mit einer satten abfindung nach hause, welche in 8 jahren mit sicherheit höhe ist als zu diesem zeitpunkt zzgl. das gehalt für diese 8 jahre.
> selten so viel schwachsinn gehört.
> besteht diese gmbh eigentlich noch ? liegt hier nicht der verdacht der konkursverschleppung.



Wie will mein einen nackten Mann in die Tasche greifen?

Aber wahrscheinlich lässt man den DAFV jetzt pleite gehen.
Somit wäre man nicht mehr an den Fusionsvertrag gebunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wir hatten ja bereits mehrfach darüber berichtet, dass Landesverbände anfangen, Beiträge auf Sperrkonten zu überweisen und nicht mehr dem DAFV, um sich bei der ungeklärten Lage um Wettangeln/Gemeinnützigkeit zu schützen.

Das wird nun auch "amtlich" bestätigt:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/uploads/media/Info_2-2014__Website.pdf

Ab Seite 13.

Es wird auch vorbehalten zu kündigen, sollte das nicht geklärt werden oder es bei den bisherigen Leistungskürzungen (Fischwaid z. B.) auch noch zu einer unangemessenen Beitragserhöhung seitens des DAFV kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Übrigens:
Der DAFV unterrichtete seine Landesverbände nicht von dieser Situation, obwohl er diesbezüglich ein Schreiben erhielt.

Ob er das dann tun wird, wenn in den nächsten Tagen, wie nach unseren Informationen sehr wahrscheinlich, mindestens ein weiterer Landesverband diesen Weg gehen wird, werden wir sehen.


----------



## mathei (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Der DAFV unterrichtete seine Landesverbände nicht von dieser Situation, obwohl er diesbezüglich ein Schreiben erhielt.
> 
> Ob er das dann tun wird, wenn in den nächsten Tagen, wie nach unseren Informationen sehr wahrscheinlich, mindestens ein weiterer Landesverband diesen Weg gehen wird, werden wir sehen.


als hilfsbereiter angler kannst du das doch erledigen.
man wird dir bestimmt danken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wieso?

Warten wirs in Ruhe ab.

Nach unseren Berechnungen sollte es, wenn es so kommt und nach unserem Überschlag und den vorliegenden Infos allgemein (Haushaltsplan, Bilanzen bis 2012 etc.) und der Information über die Art der Rücklagen im DAFV und sofern die nicht irgendwo noch nen Goldtopf auftun, spätestens ab Oktober eng werden mit Zahlung der Gehälter..

Da müssen die dann schon irgendwann auch mal ihre LV informieren.....


----------



## Pennywise (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Nach unseren Berechnungen sollte es, wenn es so kommt und nach unserem  Überschlag und den vorliegenden Infos allgemein (Haushaltsplan, Bilanzen  bis 2012 etc.) und der Information über die Art der Rücklagen im DAFV  und sofern die nicht irgendwo noch nen Goldtopf auftun, spätestens ab  Oktober eng werden mit Zahlung der Gehälter..



Hm, wenn ich das so lese und an die Veröffentlichung des Anglerboards bzgl. der Bilanzen vor der Fusion denke sollten die vielleicht mal beim Anglerboard nachfragen wie der aktuelle Kassenstand ist. Sonst machen die hinterher noch jahrelang weiter und merken gar nicht das sie schon pleite sind. |supergri

Die Presse scheint hier einen besseren Überblick über die Finanzen zu haben als der Verband selbst. |supergri#q


----------



## Ralufragnar (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich möchte hier keinem Angst machen, jedoch kommt es mir so vor als ob es 2 Möglichkeiten gibt und diese eventuell bewusst heraufbeschworen werden.

 Erste Möglichkeit die organisierte Anglerschaft verliert ihre Verbände und das letzte bisschen Lobby und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und ist auf sich alleine gestellt oder

 Zweite Möglichkeit PetNabund (Peta Nabu Bund) "schluckt" den Verband (da dieser sowieso eine formbare Masse geworden ist) und manipuliert ihn wie eine Marionette zu seinen Zwecken. Ich befürchte ein schwarzes Kapitel für die organisierte Anglerschaft in Deutschland. 
 Niemand kümmert sich im Verband um auch nur irgendetwas man wartet bis man etwas vorgeschrieben bekommt und nickt dann brav.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wer als organisierter Angelfischer über 1 Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion immer noch keine Angst hat, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Möglichkeit 3 gäbe es noch

Einen echten(!)Anglerverband..

Und mit echt meine ich bestimmt keinen DAFV reload


----------



## Ralufragnar (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Meine Frage dazu: was bezweckt der Verband damit will er sich selbst abschaffen oder hat er Leichen im Keller und die Gegner wissen das nur zu gut und verwenden es gegen ihn.
 Und verbannen ihn in Handlungsunfähigkeit bis das Staatsziel TIERSCHUTZ erreicht ist


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Kann dem BV mit primären Ziel Naturschutz doch eh wurscht sein..
*Sarkasmus aus*


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wir haben immer noch Casting. Den Wettkampf der Angler.  |supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nebulöse Auslandseinsätze in Sachen "echter" Wettkampf gibts ja auch noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die 1. DAFV-Binnenfischertage vom 25.-27.07.2014, mussten wegen zu geringer Beteiligung abgesagt werden. 

Die Landesverbände werden gebeten, bei evtl. bereits getätigten Überweisungen  an den DAFV, diesem ihre Bankverbindung mitzuteilen, damit umgehend der Teilnehmerbetrag zurück überwiesen werden können. Man solle auch dran denken, evtl. Zimmerreservierung im Hotel/Pension zu stornieren.

Ob die schon alles absagen, um wenigstens noch ein paar Kröten retten zu können???


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

An das Präsidium des DAFV sowie an alle Landesverbände ging heute ein Schreiben raus, in dem ein weiterer Landesverband klar gemacht hat, dass seine für das restliche Jahr fälligen Beiträge auf ein Sperrkonto gelegt werden und nicht an den DAFV bezahlt werden.
So wie es auch schon der Rheinische Fischereiverband gemacht hat.

Muss ich noch durchackern, morgen dann mehr zu den Fakten....

Nach unseren Berechnungen (auf Grund unvollständiger Zahlen, die wurden vom DAFV ja nur bis 2012 vorgelegt, sowie des Haushaltsplanes und bisher eingetretener "Probleme" (Casting)) müsste es dann ab Oktober eng werden mit der Bezahlung der Angestellten, sollten die vom DAFV nicht irgendwo nen Regenbogen mit nem Goldtopf drunter finden....

Wird spannend werden........................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich glaube, dass Du diesen Thread damit bald schließen kannst.... ;-)


----------



## Honeyball (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

naja, spätestens Ende des Jahres....

Aber ob es einen DAFV-2015-Thread noch geben wird????;+|rolleyes|kopfkrat#d

Ich bin da auch eher skeptisch.


----------



## Ralufragnar (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das sind mal gute Nachrichten. Das heißt bis spätestens Ende vom Jahr wird man aus den Kassen von Petra bezahlt werden um den Apparat weiter füttern zu können


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August


*Der DAFV und die Kohle - langsam wirds eng​*Dass das insgesamt mit den Finanzen nicht so richtig hinhauen kann, mit dem Fusionsvertrag und dem, wie der DAFV finanziell agiert hat, darüber haben wir ja immer wieder berichtet.

Wie eng das alles ist, hat man ja auch "Aktionen" wie der Bettelmail des DAFV an die LV um ca. 7.000 Euro gesehen, die sie brauchen, um die AFZ Fischwaid weiter drucken zu können.

Oder auch bei dem ganzen Theater rund ums Casting, wo bis heute noch nicht so recht klar zu sein scheint, wie viel mehr Geld der Castingbereich 2013 ausgegeben hat, als ihm eigentlich zustand und dann nicht in der Lage war, Förderungen zu bekommen...

Dass zudem der DAFV sich bisher auch weigerte, ganz konkrete Anfragen diverser seiner Mitglieder zu den Finanzen, vor allem zum Thema Veranstaltungen und Gemeinnützigkeit, vollständig zu beantworten, auch darüber haben wir  berichtetet.

Der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des Dachverbandes kann auch Folgen haben für die Landesverbände und deren Vereine, wenn man sich nicht absichert.

Nun hat nach dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband daher auch der LSFV-NDS die Konsequenzen gezogen und überweist die noch ausstehenden Beiträge auf ein Sperrkonto statt auf das des DAFV.

Damit dürfte es für den DAFV nun finanziell richtig eng werden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> An das Präsidium des DAFV sowie an alle Landesverbände ging heute ein Schreiben raus, in dem ein weiterer Landesverband klar gemacht hat, dass seine für das restliche Jahr fälligen Beiträge auf ein Sperrkonto gelegt werden und nicht an den DAFV bezahlt werden.
> So wie es auch schon der Rheinische Fischereiverband gemacht hat.
> 
> ........
> ...



Daher hat der LSFV-NDS seine Gründe und Forderungen auch gut erklärt und dargelegt sowie diese Mail auch an alle Landesverbände geschickt, damit diese auch mal informiert sind.


*Die Überschrift* bzw. der Betreff ist allerdings etwas "sperrig":

*Überweisung der Mitgliedsbeiträge auf ein Sperrkonto *
_Bedarf der Erteilung einer schriftlichen Bestätigung des Bundesfinanzministeriums (BMF) über die Aussetzung der Schreiben BMF vom 25.09.1991, IV B 4 - S 0171 - 50/91 sowie BMF vom 19.09.1995, IV B 7 - S 0170 - 84/95  und Bestätigung der Rechtskonformität in der Durchführung von eigenen Veranstaltungen des DAFV in den Jahren 2013 und 2014 und der Teilnahme bei externen Veranstaltungen durch Abordnungen/Delegationen, die unter dem Namen des DAFV angetreten sind/antreten im Bereich von Vergleichen/Gemeinschaftsfischens in diesem Zeitraum sowie einer Unbedenklichkeitserklärung in der ordnungsgemäßen Erfassung aller Einnahmen und Ausgaben bei diesen internen und externen Veranstaltungen. _



*Die Gründe, die Erklärung*
Bei Vereinigungen von Sportfischern (Angelvereinen/Verbänden) würde die gemeinnützige Anerkennung durch das o.a. Schreiben des BMF weiterführend eingeschränkt. 
Die Ausführungen der AO unter Berücksichtigung der erwähnten Schreiben, insbesondere die des § 63 Anforderungen an die tatsächliche Geschäftsführung, würden den LV zweifeln lassen, ob der BV hier durch sein dokumentierbares Verhalten bzw. durch Unterlassungen, einer rechtskonformen Überprüfung seitens der zuständigen Behörden i. S. der AO standhalten könne. 

Zur "Sicherstellung eines rechtskonformen Verhaltens des DAFV und zur Wahrung seiner eigenen förderungswürdigen Orientierung" habe daher das Präsidium des LSFV beschlossen, ab sofort die anfallenden Mitgliedsbeiträge bis zur erforderlichen Bestätigung des BMF auf ein Sperrkonto zu hinterlegen. 

Und das Präsidium des DAFV aufgefordert, "umgehend eine Klärung mit dem BMF zu tätigen".

Damit werden die noch ausstehenden Beträge für 2014 zum 15.07. und die nachfolgenden auf ein Sperrkonto gelegt.

 Der LSFV Niedersachsen befürchte, dass, ausgehend vom DAFV durch Nichtbeachtung derartiger Regelungen der AO und des BMF, sich steuerwirksame Folgen auch für seinen eigenen Geschäftsbereich ergeben könnten. 

Auch daher habe zum Schutz der Position des LSFV dessen Präsidium weiterführend beschlossen, derzeit an keiner Veranstaltung des DAFV im Bereich des Gemeinschaftsfischens teilzunehmen. 

Es könne nicht sein, dass Veranstaltungen sich in der Ankündigung/Vorbereitung als konforme, vereinbare  Veranstaltung darstellen, sich im Nachhinein in der Realität als problematische, mit der Gemeinnützigkeit unvereinbare Vergleichsfischen mit weiterführendem Wettbewerbscharakter darstellen. 

Der LSFV-NDS bedauere das, da gemeinschaftliche Fischen zu den besonderen, traditionellen und förderungswürdigen Erlebnissen des LSFV gehören. 

Dennoch musste hier allgemein reagiert werden, da derzeit  Veranstaltungen unter dem Mantel der Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischen angekündigt und sind gemäß ihren Ausschreibungen nicht als Vergleichsfischen ersichtlich sind. 
Dennoch könnte eine Teilnahme aufgrund des tatsächlichen Ablaufes steuerrechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen. 

*Persönliche Anmerkungen des Präsidenten*
Persönlich merkte der Präsident an, dass er persönlich tief enttäuscht sei von der Unaufrichtigkeit agierender Personen des Präsidiums. 

Da er denke, dass diese Mitteilung gravierende Auswirkungen für die Finanzplanung des DAFV haben könne, habe er sich entschlossen, alle Verbandsmitglieder des DAFV zu informieren,  um evtl. einen gemeinsam Lösungsansätze vorbereiten zu können. 

Vor allem wird auch nochmal auf das Unverständnis hingewiesen, dass über die  bereits im Mai erfolgte ähnlich lautende Mitteilung des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes (RhFV) mit gleichen/ähnlichen Forderungen von Präsidentin und Präsidium des DAFV nicht dem gesamten  Verbandsausschuss offiziell vorgelegt wurde.  

Dass sich da dann auch die Frage stelle "mit welchem Stellenwert essentielle Informationen bewertet werden und mit welchem Hintergrund die Landesverbände als finanzierende Grundlage des DAFV und als gemeinschaftliches und kooperatives Gremium nicht mit einbezogen werden?"

Dazu gehöre auch die Positionierung des RhFV zum neugegründeten DSAV und die Behandlung des Antrages auf Aufnahme in den DAFV. 


Man wäre bestürzt, wenn Absprachen unter Nichtbeachtung der Mitgliedermehrheit erfolgt wären und eine Einbindung der Landesverbände zum Konsens ausbleiben würde ..

*Dann nochmals die abschließenden direkte Forderungen: * 
Umgehende erforderliche Aussetzung von Verbandsgefährdungen bzw. die Erklärung beim BMF zu bewirken. 

Gleichfalls wird aufgefordert, alle (auch die bislang nicht erfassten) Geschäftsvorgänge im Bereich des Referates Gemeinschaftsfischen darzustellen, den Landesverbänden und den Behörden zu erklären.



*Mein Fazit:*
Damit haben der Rheinische Fischereiverband und der LSFV-NDS die Gefahren auch  bezüglich ihrer Gemeinnützigkeit als Landesverband erkannt, wenn der Bundesverband weiter so konfus - oder auch gar nicht - wie bisher agiert.

UND sie haben jetzt als gegenüber ihren eigenen Mitgliedern verantwortungsvolle Landesverbände reagiert....

Und sind damit ihrer Verantwortung gerecht geworden, ihre Landesverbände zu schützen. 

Was nun auch gegenüber dem Finanzamt durch das Verbringen der Beiträge auf Sperrkonten bis zu zur Klärung geschehen ist.

Warum das den übrigen 41 Landesverbänden wurscht ist und diese weiterhin auch ihre eigene Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden und die bisher (und weiterhin?) alles vom DAFV abnicken und diesen weiterwurschteln lassen, darüber kann nur spekuliert werden........

Ebenso, wie lange sich der DAFV nun finanziell halten kann, wenn nun ca. weitere 135.000 Euro (die Hälfte des Jahresbeitrages vom Rheinischen und vom LSFV-NDS) alleine für dieses Jahr noch fehlen werden..

Zur Erinnerung:
Die blamieren sich schon mit Bettelmails wegen ca. 7.000 Euro, weil sie sonst die AFZ Fischwaid nicht mehr drucken könnten......

Wie gesagt, nach unseren Berechnungen sollte es spätestens ab Oktober seeeehr eng werden  - ohne den vom DAFV zu findenden Goldtopf unterm Regenbogen...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es ist doch Wahnsinn, zu welchen Methoden man als Präsident eines großen und starken LV greifen muss, um Antworten auf seine berechtigten Fragen zu erhalten! Da gibt es ja (zu Recht) kein Vertrauen der LV in die Arbeit des DAFV. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Forderungen/ Fragen zufriedenstellend beantwortet werden können. Somit wird es hoffentlich schnell und ohne große Leiden beim DAFV zu Ende gehen. Eventuell hat ja der BUND oder NABU einen Posten für die Präsidentin- da ist ja die kleine Wasserkraft auch ein (noch kleines) Thema. Aber um in der Öffentlichkeit stehen sollte es für ein Ex- MdB reichen...

Herr Klasing hat sich hier in meinen Augen absolut korrekt verhalten und ist der Fürsorgepflicht gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern absolut nachgekommen. Einmal mehr "Hut ab"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja (zu Recht) kein Vertrauen* der LV* in die Arbeit des DAFV.


Wieso?

Bis auf den Rheinischen und den LSFV-NDS nickt der Rest doch bisher weiterhin alles ab und kümmert sich auch nicht um die Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit ihrer eigenen Landesverbände durch das Handeln des DAFV...

Die vertrauen doch demnach augenscheinlich ganz klar der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihrem mindestens genauso kompetenten Präsidium, gegen die ja bei der (Kon)Fusion auch niemand ausser dem LSFV-NDS gestimmt hatte, weiter....

Du erinnerst Dich?

"Kompetenz"???

Alles, was wir lange vor der (Kon)Fusion angemahnt hatten - vernünftige Klärung und festschreiben der Inhalte, der Finanzen und des Personals - fällt denen nun wieder auf die Füsse, da sie es damals unterlassen hatten....

Meine Hoffnung:
Besser ein (schnelles) Ende mit Schrecken, als ein (weiterer) Schrecken ohne Ende...


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was muss eigentlich noch alles passieren, bis der DAFV endlich reagiert?
 Das Aussitzen löst keines der aktuellen Probleme. Die aber allesamt lösbar sind. Offenkundig schleppt man sich von Verbandsausschuss zu Verbandsausschuss, von JHV zu JHV - in träger Hoffnung, noch einmal für ein (halbes) Jahr davonzukommen. So wie es das Castingsportmanagement jahrzehntelang gemacht hat. 

 Die Präsidentin nimmt ja mittlerweile repräsentative Aufgaben wahr und besucht Angelveranstaltungen, Messen und Dialogforen. 
Nichts dagegen - und vielleicht macht ihr das ja auch am meisten Spaß. 
Aber deswegen kann doch der notwendige Kassensturz und die Klärung der Gemeinnützigkeitsfrage nicht auf den Sanktnimmerleinstag verschoben werden. 
Niemand verlangt, dass die Präsidentin selbst mit dem Taschenrechner zugange ist. 

Aber der DAFV hat drei hauptamtliche Geschäftsführer... Da wird man doch wohl erwarten dürfen, dass die in Geldfragen hinterher sind.

 Das schlimmste aber ist, dass man im Vorstand meint, weiterhin nicht kommunizieren zu müssen. Dabei sollte die Präsidentin als ehemalige Politikerin doch wissen, dass man *nicht nicht kommunizieren* kann. 

Indem das Präsidium so tut, als wäre gerade _business as usual_, verschweigt es die offensichtlichen Probleme und zugleich etwaige Lösungsbemühungen nicht nur vor den Lesern des Angelboards, sondern eben auch vor den Funktionären und Delegierten. 

Und die gehen dann - aus ihrer Sicht folgerichtig - davon aus, dass der DAFV eben nichts macht, um seine Probleme zu lösen; und reagieren dann - ebenfalls folgerichtig - wie der Rheinische und der Niedersächsische. Wen wundert's? Und so schießt man sich durch *Nichtkommunikation, die bekanntlich immer vielsagend* *ist*, in das eigene Knie. Na, bravo!

 Aber vielleicht ist es der Mühe nicht wert, diese fehlende Kommunikation über anstehende Probleme und Lösungswege zu beklagen. 

Dem Vernehmen nach erfahren ja nicht einmal die Mitglieder des erweiterten Präsidiums, was die Präsidentin und die Vizepräsidenten untereinander ausmachen. 

Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, dann hat sich das tief verwurzelte, *strukturelle Demokratiedefizit* des VDSF, diese absolute *Unkultur der Diskussionsverhinderung*, voll auf den DAFV vererbt. Die leidige Fusion hat das ja schließlich auch noch begünstigt statt zu beheben. 

Da scheint es dann nicht einmal zu helfen, sich jemanden von außen an die Spitze zu holen; jedenfalls wenn der Gestaltungswille so schwach ausgeprägt ist, wie es bei der Präsidentin offenbar der Fall ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> dann hat sich das tief verwurzelte, *strukturelle Demokratiedefizit* des VDSF, diese absolute *Unkultur der Diskussionsverhinderung*, voll auf den DAFV vererbt. Die leidige Fusion hat das ja schließlich auch noch begünstigt statt zu beheben.


Es hat ja auch niemand so kommen gesehen, es hat ja auch niemand gewarnt..............

oder so...................


PS:
Nicht die Schuld auf die Präsidentin schieben!

Die Hauptschuldigen sind die Delegierten und Funktionäre ALLER Landesverbände (ausser denen des LSFV-NDS), die damals ja diese (Kon)Fusion so wollten in ihrer Kompetenz und gnadenlosen Weitsicht...


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Natürlich ist genau davor ausgiebig gewarnt worden. Das weiß ja auch jeder, der sich nicht blind stellt.

 Aber es geht weder um Besserwisserei, noch um individuelle Schuldzuweisung. Wobei man sich bei der Präsidentin schon etwas offenere Kommunikation erhofft hat, als ihre Vorgänger sie geboten haben. Und wenn sie nun einmal lieber repräsentiert, dann ist es eben auch ok, solange die Arbeit dann an anderer Stelle gemacht wird. Aber genau daran hapert es offenkundig.

 Das hannöversche Sperrkonto ist jedenfalls der dritte oder gar vierte Warnschuss. Man würde sich wünschen, dass das Präsidium endlich einmal eine Empfangsbestätigung sendet.

 An der Spitze eines derartigen Verbandes wie des DAFV als Nachfolger des VDSF zu stehen, ist wahrlich alles andere als ein Zuckerschlecken. Das gilt erst recht in Zeiten der Krise, knapper Kassen und ererbter Geburtsfehler durch die verkorkste Fusion. Wer da etwas bewegt, verdient Respekt. Mit ein paar Messebesuchen und netten Fotos vor Lachsbruthäusern ist es aber in der jetzigen Phase wirklich nicht getan. Irgendwer muss da mal anpacken. Aber es scheint, als hätten alle Angst davor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Das hannöversche Sperrkonto ist jedenfalls der dritte oder gar vierte Warnschuss. Man würde sich wünschen, dass das Präsidium endlich einmal eine Empfangsbestätigung sendet.


Kompetenz im BV?????

Beantworten von Fragen??

Irgendwas irgendwem bestätigen?

Die kennen ja nicht mal ihre eigene Satzung (wir berichteten) oder ihre Geschäftsordnung (wir berichteten...)

Die rekrutieren sich aus den LV und deren "Kompetenz"...

Wo solls also herkommen????

Alles, was wir lange vor der (Kon)Fusion angemahnt hatten - vernünftige Klärung und festschreiben der Inhalte, der Finanzen und des Personals - fällt denen nun wieder auf die Füsse, da sie es damals unterlassen hatten....

Meine Hoffnung:
Besser ein (schnelles) Ende mit Schrecken, als ein (weiterer) Schrecken ohne Ende...


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Eigentlich reden wir ja - auch Du in Deiner Auflistung - von Grundkompetenzen, die allgemein unterstellt werden dürfen.

Ein paar Kenntnisse der Verbandsstrukturen, auch das ist im Präsidium vertreten. Know how im Steuerrecht und im Verbands- bzw. Vereinsrecht - vorhanden.

Mir stellt sich das nicht als eine Frage des Könnens dar (vielleicht einmal abgesehen von der Frage der Kommunikation). Sondern mir fehlt der Gestaltungswille.

 Und zu Deinen Hoffnungen:
Immer setzt Du auf revolutionäre Veränderungen. War ja schon bei der Fusion so. Am Ende bekommst Du dann doch wieder ein anderes Produkt als gewünscht.
 Die LVe werden den DAFV eventuell kontrolliert ableben lassen, aber am Ende wird nicht ein superkompetenter Mikulin-Verband wie Phönix aus der Asche erscheinen und alles ist gut. 
 Die Qualität des BV ist nur so weit möglich, als die LVe das zulassen. Unter den Austritten und Geldsperrereien leidet natürlich die Qualität der Arbeit. Bei allem Verständnis für die Maßnahme, die vielleicht als Druckmittel auf einen untätig scheinenden BV notwendig ist. Aber die Schaffung von Lösungen wird dadurch auch nicht einfacher. Diese Kritik muss aber hintenan stehen, denn in die aktuelle Situation hat sich der BV durch seine Nichtkommunikation und seinen fehlenden Gestaltungswillen selbst gebracht - insofern von mir doch eine Schuldzuweisung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eigentlich reden wir ja - auch Du in Deiner Auflistung - von Grundkompetenzen, die allgemein unterstellt werden dürfen.
> 
> * Mir stellt sich das nicht als eine Frage des Könnens dar *(vielleicht einmal abgesehen von der Frage der Kommunikation). Sondern mir fehlt der Gestaltungswille.



Mir schon....

Ich messe an dem, was real passiert (oder eben nicht passiert, obwohl endlich was passieren müsste..)..

Und jetzt, nach zig Jahren Vorbereitung der (Kon)Fusion und über einem Jahr Rechtskraft der (Kon)Fusion stellt sich mir aber da schon die grundsätzliche Frage nach dem grundsätzlichen Können.....

So elend versauen kann man das eigentlich nicht, wenn wenigstens ansatzweise (Grund)Kompetenz da wäre......

Ansonsten unterstellst Du damit, dass die das willentlich so machen:
Also Bösartigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit.....



> Die Qualität des BV ist nur so weit möglich, als die LVe das zulassen.


*Mein Reden* die ganze Zeit:
Die "kompetenten" LV, deren Delegierte und Funktionäre sind die Hauptschuldigen am Desaster (mit Ausnahme NDS; die als einzige dagegen gestimmt hatten)


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

Inkompetenz von A bis Z!
Sauhaufen, Schweinestall...sorry mein Wortschatz ist begrenzt, ansonsten würde mir sicherlich noch andere Wörter einfallen.. :g

Aber mit dem Einstampfen des DAFV wird es leider nicht besser.
Die inkompetenten LV gibt es weiterhin.

Die reinste Geldverschwendung sind diese Strukturen

Zitat:"*Mir stellt sich das nicht als eine Frage des Könnens dar *(vielleicht einmal abgesehen von der Frage der Kommunikation). Sondern mir fehlt der Gestaltungswille."

Das hat was mit der geistigen Fähigkeit zu tun. Geistige flexibilität.
Reagieren und agieren auf neue Gegebenheiten, Anwenden von neuen Medien und Techniken. Innovativ sein.
Wissen muss man Anwenden können.
Leute die dies nicht können nennt man auch Fachidioten.

Davon scheint es viele in den Verbänden zu geben.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir schon....
> 
> Ich messe an dem, was real passiert (oder eben nicht passiert, obwohl endlich was passieren müsste..)..
> 
> ...



Zu LSFV Nds

Und? Was hat es gebracht? 
Der Austritt wurde zurück gezogen.
Misstrauensantrag wurde ins lächerliche und zurück gezogen.

War nicht wirklich hilfreich.
Konsequenter und richtiger wäre es gewesen diesem Verband nicht beizutreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Stimmt, wurde versucht - die "gnadenlose Intelligenz" der Mitglieder des LSFV-NDS hat dem Präsidium damals ne saftige Klatsche verpasst und sie gezwungen, wider besseren Wissens im DAFV zu bleiben.

Gut, dass die trotzdem ihre verbliebenen Möglichkeiten nutzen, diese Xxxxxxxtruppe DAFV zur Arbeit zu treiben...

Davon ab:
Nach unseren Erkenntnissen (wir sind da noch dabei) ging schon vor dem Schreiben jetzt von den Niedersachsen eine Einladung eines Landesverbandes an die 10 größten Landesverbände im DAFV raus..

Man wolle sich in Saarmund treffen, um über die Finanzen des DAFV und mögliche Lösungen zu sprechen, sofern es welche gäbe.

Ohne den Bundesverband...

Dazu meine persönliche Meinung:
Wieder einmal wird Hinterzimmerpolitik betrieben, statt Probleme offen anzusprechen und anzugehen. Dazu werden noch die kleineren Verbände und die Spezialverbände weder eingeladen noch informiert..

Beste VDSF-Tradition also, nun auch von den großen Ex-DAV-Verbänden mitgetragen.....

Und nach dem Schreiben von den Niedersachsen wird das nun umso drängender, ist vielleicht zu dem Zeitpunkt schon zu spät.

Dazu soll ja jetzt am 11.07. diese Klausurtagung wg. Gemeinschafts/Wettangeln in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit stattfinden in der Geschäftsstelle Offenbach. Wo sich der DAFV externer Hilfe über die WFK-Kommission des Deutscher Fischereiverbandes sichern musste, da denen selber augenscheinlich die Kompetenz dazu fehlt.

Nach unseren Erkenntnissen erarbeitet auch diese Kommission des DFV statt der DAFV selber neue Richtlinien zur Abgrenzung/Gemeinschafts- zu Wettangeln..

Dass diese Klausur aber nichts beschliessen kann, sondern allenfalls Ratschläge geben, zeigt wieder einmal wie viel Zeit die zu haben glauben.

Das auch zum Thema "grundsätzliche Kompetenz", die Brotfisch bei denen irgendwo, irgendwie vermutet.....


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ist irgendwie etwas durchgesickert in welcher Richtung es mit dieser BMF "Verordnung" im DAFV  gehen soll?

Geht die Mehrheit dahin alles so bestehen zu lassen, will man verschärfen oder aufweichen?
Und wie meint man da Zuspruch von den anderen Naturschutz/ Tierschutzverbänden zu bekommen?

Ich sehe da eher ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eher ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.


Die kämpfen nicht gegen Windmühlen, sondern gegen sich selber:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach unseren Erkenntnissen (wir sind da noch dabei) ging schon vor dem Schreiben jetzt von den Niedersachsen eine Einladung eines Landesverbandes an die 10 größten Landesverbände im DAFV raus..
> 
> Man wolle sich in Saarmund treffen, um über die Finanzen des DAFV und mögliche Lösungen zu sprechen, sofern es welche gäbe.
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was passiert eigentlich wenn der neue Verband der mit einer Stimme ...in der EU...usw sprechen wollte,ja wenn dieser Verband sich auflöst???


Da wir ja als Naturschutzverband laufen könnte es da nicht sein das der Nabu/Bund.... dann unsere "Anliegen" und die betreung sowie Verwaltung übernimmt???


Ich will da nix an die Wand ...usw. aber mir ist das die tage zu Ohren gekommen.

Oder gründet sich dann ein neuer Naturschutzverband für Angler.

Oder übernimmt uns der Berufsfischerverband.

#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wenn, dann wird sich das wohl nicht bei den Berufsfischern, sondern beim DFV, dem gemeinsamen Dach der Berufsfischer und organisierten Angelfischer abspielen.

Schon früher waren da ja Landesverbände der organisierten Angelfischer direkt organisiert..

Aber egal wie:
Schlimmer als jetzt mit dem DAFV kanns eh nicht mehr kommen.....


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Auflösen ist doch gleichbedeutend mit einer Löschung aus dem Vereinsregister.
Was sollen dann NABU und BUND übernehmen?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Nabu und BUND Anglerinteressen vertreten. 

Der DAFV wird nicht aufgelöst.
Die ganze Arbeit und Geld welche man in die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband investiert hat wäre für die Katz.

Das wäre ein Schaden für die Anglerverbände...davon wird man sich in 50 Jahren nicht erholen.
Imageschaden pur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Der DAFV wird nicht aufgelöst.


Reicht doch, wenn die schnell pleite gehen............

Und der Schaden betrifft ja nur organisierte Angelfischer - für Angler oder das Angeln haben die bisher eh nichts Positives geschafft, wenn, dann nur Verschlechterungen..

Also:
So what?????


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Auch dies wird nicht eintreffen.
Die beantragen Insolvenz, lösen eine der GF auf, einige Angestellte erhalten Kündigung, Casting bekommt nur noch das nötigste an Geld....Wettfischen ala hegefischen wird ebenso eingestellt.

Der Imageschaden in der Politik wäre einfach zu gross.
Das wäre sicherlich der Supergau für die Angler in DE.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Das wäre sicherlich der Supergau für die Angler in DE.


Für die organisierten Angelfischer - für Angler kanns eh nicht mehr schlimmer kommen als mit diesem DAFV..

Und auch für eine Insolvenz, wenn sie zu einem weitergeführten Verband führen soll, müssten die zuerst mal das hinkriegen, was sie vor der (Kon)Fusion und seit über einem Jahr seit Rechtskraft NICHT gemacht/geschafft haben:
Sich einigen bei Inhalten und Finanzierung, vernünftige Strukturen und vernünftiges Personal suchen und installieren, endlich was für die tun, dies am Ende bezahlen:
Die organisierten Angelfischer...

Die auch rechtzeitig informieren und mitnehmen....

Und ob eine Insolvenz nun unbedingt das Ansehen bei der Politik stärkt??????????


Sonst gibts nur den DAFV 2.0 - nicht digital, sondern analog das gleiche Elend weitergeführt bis zum endgültigen Zusammenbruch..

Und da sie das bisher nicht hingekriegt haben, sehe ich auch für die Zukunft schwarz....

Sind ja immer noch die gleichen Helden, die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände, die das von Anfang an verbockt haben und bis jetzt nichts Vernünftiges hingekriegt....

Ich glaube nicht (mehr) an deren Lernfähigkeit - eher an deren Beratungsresistenz..

Und wer wollte seinen Mitgliedern in den Landesverbänden klar machen, ausgerechnet diesen DAFV jetzt mit noch mehr Kohle zu retten??

So wünschenswert es nach wie vor wäre, endlich einen guten Bundesverband mit guter Lobbyarbeit für Angler und das Angeln insgesamt zu bekommen....

Aus diesem DAFV mit seinen Landesverbänden sehe ich das nicht..


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber egal wie:
> Schlimmer als jetzt mit dem DAFV kanns eh nicht mehr kommen.....



 Das würde ich allerdings nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Selbst Petra würde FÜR Angler und das Angeln mehr erreichen (gewollt oder ungewollt) als dieser DAFV....


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Moinsens !

Noch keine Infos aus Offenbach ??

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Geht doch bis morgen - immer mit der Ruhe...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und was ist nun?


----------



## Sharpo (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ist ausgefallen wegen Fussball.  |supergri


----------



## Pennywise (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

War das evtl. der eigentliche Grund für die Aktion?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Und was ist nun?


Bis jetzt höre ich aus meinen verschiedenen Quellen nur nicht näher verifizierbares.

Beschlossen werden konnte eh nix, Thema waren wohl vor allem wohl die neuen Leitlinien zum Wettangeln, die ja die vom DFV erarbeiten und vorstellen mussten, da die das vom DAFV nicht hingekriegt haben.

Zudem konnten die ja eh nix beschliessen - ob, wie und wann das den Gremien des DAFV vorgelegt werden wird, wird man sehen (und das werde ich ja auch rechtzeitig mitbekommen)

Auch die 2013 und 2014 stattgefundenen DAFV-Veranstaltungen sowie deren Abrechnungen sollen thematisiert worden sein - mit welchem Ergebnis oder welchen Folgen ist nicht verifizierbar..

Ebenso wurde wohl die Aufnahme des DSAV und die dadurch  weitere mögliche Zersplitterung des DAFV diskutiert - ebenfalls ohne festes Ergebnis, da dies diese Klausur eh nicht beschliessen konnte..

Sobald ich etwas wirklich verifizierbares erfahre, werde ich euch informieren...


----------



## MadMurdock (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wie steht eigentlich der DAFV zu dem Vorhaben die Elbe in Hamburg zu vertiefen? Ich sehe nichts von unserem Verband...

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Gericht-entscheidet-ueber-Elbvertiefung-article13218241.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Präsidentin antwortet Sollbach und Klasing
*​Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, schickte gestern eine Mail an die Präsidenten vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband und vom LSFV-NDS, auf Grund deren Überweisung der Beitragsgelder für den DAFV auf ein Sperrkonto.

Diese ging auch an alle anderen LV-Präsidenten/Geschäftsstellen..

Fast drei Seiten inhaltsloses Blabla..
Wobei in dem Schreiben in keinem Punkt die konkreten Fragen der Landesverbände auch konkret und rechtssicher beantwortet wurden (das dem DAV/DAFV zu zurechnende Treuhandkonto, dessen Kontenbewegungen, Abrechnungen z. B., die internationalen Wettangelveranstaltungen, die der DAFV unmittelbar förderte durch die dazu notwendige Mitgliedschaft und Bezahlung der CIPS, etc., etc..) …

Sie bot dafür an, dass ein externer Wirtschaftsprüfer das alles ja ja prüfen könne, wenn ihr "bisher Geschriebenes" den beiden Präsis nicht ausreichen würde  – aber die Kosten könne der DAFV nicht übernehmen. 

Das ist insofern "witzig", als bis heute nicht mal dem Verbandsausschuss die entsprechenden Unterlagen zu den diversen Konten und Kontenbewegungen zugestellt wurden. 
Haben die Angst was rauskommt, wenn das „interne“ prüfen würden, die wissen, wo sie suchen müssten??

Sowenig wenig wie solches Material dem Verbandsausschuss überlassen wurde, sowenig gibt es ja bis heute eine Definition der gemeinsamen Ziele – obgleich auch schon lange versprochen..

Daher ebenfalls daneben, wenn dann von der Präsidentin „über konstruktive Zusammenarbeit mit den Landesverbänden für unsere gemeinsamen Ziele“ schwadroniert wird.

Welche „gemeinsamen“ Ziele denn?
Wo festgeschrieben?
Von welchem Gremium und wann abgesegnet?

Seit über einem Jahr Rechtskraft und nach zig Jahren Vorbereitung fehlt ja immer noch die angelpolitische Leitlinie und eine Vereinbarung gemeinsamer Ziele..

_(Und immer noch bleibt die Frage, warum die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände meinten, sich ohne vorher festgelegte gemeinsame Ziele mit einer so schlechten Satzung (Übermacht Präsidium ohne Kontrolle) und dem in den finanziellen Ruin führenden Fusionsvertrag zusammen tun zu müssen - ohne Sinn und Verstand. Das rächt sich nun eben...)..._

*Endlich ein Ende?*
Immerhin hat sie zugegeben am Ende, wenn NDS und der Rheinische nicht zahlen würden, wäre schon "kurzfristig der Bestand des Verbandes und der hauptamtlichen Unterstützung" gefährdet.

(Nicht, dass nicht nur wir wir seit langem auf die prekäre Finanzsituation hingewiesen hätten...).

Sollte nicht zeitnah gezahlt werden, wären die "Mitglieder des Präsidiums evtl. gehalten, die weitere Fortsetzung ihrer Tätigkeit kurzfristig zu überdenken"...

Interessante Anmerkungen der Präsidentin..........

*Demnach besteht Hoffnung, dieses unselige Konstrukt DAFV und sein kompetentes Präsidium mit der ach so tollen hauptamtlichen Unterstützung loswerden zu können und endlich einen anglerfreundliche(re)n Verband zu bekommen.

Hoffen wir also, dass der LSFV-NDS und der Rheinische nicht wieder umkippen und weiter auf konkrete, rechtsichere  Beantwortung ihrer Fragen bestehen - und andernfalls eben die Gelder nicht freigeben...............*

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Kam erst nach unserer Veröffentlichung raus, daher hier "eingeflickt":
Witzig:
Nun wachen auch einige der Ex-DAVler auf und merken, was sie da für einem Dreck zugestimmt haben....

Dass sie dabei nun Dinge fordern (Auflösung einer Geschäftsstelle etc.), dem sie selber vorher im DAV einstimmig zugestimmt (und so auch Angler und das Angeln insgesamt verraten hatten) hatten, scheinen die nicht mehr so ganz im Auge zu haben....

Jedenfalls wenn man den offenen Brief liest, den nun der Landesverband sächsischer Angler veröffentlicht:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/LVSA_zur_Lage_im_DAFV_20140715.pdf

Dass die noch bis zuletzt dem Präsidium immer die Stange hielten, alle kritischen Fragen abblockten, weder vorher noch jetzt ihre eigenen Leute umfassend informierten etc., und sich jetzt erst zum Handeln gezwungen sehen, wo ihre Tagträumereien augenscheinlich den Bach runter zu gehen drohen, das spricht auch für sich......

Dass das der Beginn einer neuen, anglerfreundlichen Haltung sein könnte, kann man nicht ausschliessen - ich persönlich glaube aber eher an einen sinnlosen Rettungsversuch der verkrusteten Strukturen der organisierten Angelfischerei........

Schade, dass die Anglerverräter aus dem Ex-DAV nicht früher auf die Warnungen gehört hatten..............


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sollten diese Verbände diesmal wieder einknicken,.....machen se sich doch lächerlich.
Jede Ernsthaftig ginge verloren. Dann kann man das ganze Anglervereinswesen/ Vereinsrecht einstampfen.

Hoffentlich gehen schnellstens beim DAFV die Lichter aus.
Anmerkung: Dies aber nicht nur durch die alleinige Inkompetenz des DAFV sondern  sämtlicher LV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Dies aber nicht nur durch die alleinige Inkompetenz des DAFV sondern  sämtlicher LV.


Natürlich!!
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _(Und immer noch bleibt die Frage, warum die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände meinten, sich ohne vorher festgelegte gemeinsame Ziele mit einer so schlechten Satzung (Übermacht Präsidium ohne Kontrolle) und dem in den finanziellen Ruin führenden Fusionsvertrag zusammen tun zu müssen - ohne Sinn und Verstand. Das rächt sich nun eben...)..._


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Den wirklichen Text des Schreibens kenne ich nicht. Aber sollte dort tatsächlich eine indirekte Rücktrittsdrohung der Präsidentin/ des Präsidiums enthalten sein?

 Das kann man nur erklären, wenn die Verfasserin nicht begriffen hat, was die Fragensteller überhaupt wollen. 

Oder aber, wenn sie bereits ganz und gar am Ende ihres Lateins angekommen ist.

 Der Schuß kann allerdings ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen.
 Wir werden sehen. Schon bald.


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Aus dem Urlaub und deshalb ganz kurz:
Was heißt hier am Ende ihres Lateins?
Wo ein Ende vermutet wird, müsste es doch auch einen Anfang gegeben haben. Mir erschließt sich*nirgendwo, dass es jemals etwas in dieser Richtung gegeben hat. Von vornherein nur Chaos und Inkompetenz ohne Ziel und Richtung. Ein aufs Meer hinaus geriebener Gummiball würde selbst durch einen Taifun zielgerichteter schwimmen.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vielleicht war es ja nur das Kleine Latinum.

P.S.:
Jedenfalls dürften die Schreiben mindestens ebenso zur Frontenverhärtung beitragen wie die ganzen Sperrkonten-Aktionen.
Zumindest ist klar, dass die sperrenden LV sich an den Aktionen zur "Rettung des DAFV" beteiligen MÜSSEN, wenn sie nicht unglaubwürdig werden wollen. Denn sonst hätten sie zum Mittel der Kündigung greifen müssen. Diese Aktionen fangen ja nicht im Urschleim an. Richtigerweise versucht man, die Situation des DAFV gründlich zu analysieren - und gelangt dabei auch zu "Erkenntnissen", die zwar bitter sein mögen, aber eben auch Wirklichkeit. Sich dem zu stellen, statt nur deswegen zu leugnen, weil es bereits im Anglerboard gestanden hat, ist Gebot der Stunde. Davon kann man aber in den Schreiben des DAFV wenig erkennen; in der Sache sollen sie nur vertrösten. Das Präsidium scheint zu verkennen, dass ihm die Zeit wegrennt.
Sowohl kurzfristige, wie auch unsubstantiierte Beitragserhöhungen sind in der aktuellen Situation und auf mehrere Jahre nicht mehrheitsfähig. Landesfunktionäre sind nicht bereit, für einen Blanko-Kredit Prügel von der Basis zu beziehen, während der Kreditnehmer nichts unternimmt, um seine Bonität zu erhöhen. Aber es ist nicht nur die fehlende Aufarbeitung der finanziellen Zettelwirtschaft oder die fehlende Suche nach Einsparpotenzialen. Mehr und mehr nehmen die Landesverbände dem DAFV übel, dass er keine inhaltliche Arbeit macht und so die Interessenvertretung auf Bundes- und Europaebene gröblich vernachlässigt. Das ist mit dem Versuch der Besetzung von Einzelthemen nicht zu kompensieren.
An der Stelle mal ein Tipp: Solange sich die Vizepräsidenten nur für ihre jeweilige Sparte interessieren und die Präsidentin mit dem "Rest", also der Gesamtverantwortung allein lassen, hat dieser Verband nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Es ist daher zwingend und dringend erforderlich, dass das gesamte Präsidium, jeder Einzelne, die Gesamtverantwortung mitübernimmt. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist, sollte gehen oder zügig relegiert werden. Wenn jetzt aus den Kreisen der Landesverbände die Forderungskataloge aufgestellt werden, dann wird es ein erheblicher Aufwand werden, die notwendigen Mehrheiten hierfür aus dem Präsidium heraus zu organisieren. Dieser Aufwand wird angesichts der Problemintensität und des Problemdrucks so hoch sein, dass er nur mit vereinten Kräften zu stemmen sein wird. Das ist das allererste, was die Präsidentin jetzt sicherstellen muss. Sonst hat sie schon verloren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Witzig:
Nun wachen auch einige der Ex-DAVler auf und merken, welchem Dreck sie da einstimmig  zugestimmt haben....

Dass sie dabei nun Dinge fordern (Auflösung einer Geschäftsstelle etc.), dem sie selber vorher im DAV einstimmig zugestimmt (und so auch Angler und das Angeln insgesamt verraten hatten) hatten, scheinen die nicht mehr so ganz im Auge zu haben....

Jedenfalls wenn man den offenen Brief liest, den nun der Landesverband sächsischer Angler veröffentlicht:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/LVSA_zur_Lage_im_DAFV_20140715.pdf

Dass die noch bis zuletzt dem Präsidium immer die Stange hielten, alle kritischen Fragen abblockten, weder vorher noch jetzt ihre eigenen Leute umfassend informierten etc., und sich jetzt erst zum Handeln gezwungen sehen, wo ihre Tagträumereien augenscheinlich den Bach runter zu gehen drohen, das spricht auch für sich......

Dass das der Beginn einer neuen, anglerfreundlichen Haltung sein könnte, kann man nicht ausschliessen - ich persönlich glaube aber eher an einen sinnlosen Rettungsversuch der verkrusteten Strukturen der organisierten Angelfischerei........

Schade, dass die Anglerverräter aus dem Ex-DAV nicht früher auf die Warnungen gehört hatten..............


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Man WILL ja gar nicht Recht behalten. Aber leider bestätigt der DAFV seine Kritiker.
 Zugewinn an Erkenntnis ist immer erfreulich, auch wenn man gestern schon hätte schlauer sein können. Umso wichtiger ist das Papier. Sicher kann man den einen oder anderen Punkt anders sehen. Aber in seiner Grundsätzlichkeit der Analyse sollte es niemand versuchen, es vom Tisch zu wischen. Für die, die sich jetzt anschicken, die Rettung des Bundesverbandes zu versuchen, ist es jedenfalls eine beachtliche Gesprächsgrundlage. Und wer weiß, vielleicht verhält sich ja sogar der Bundesverband dazu. Dann kann man sehen, was man mit dem aktuellen Präsidium erreichen kann und was nicht.
 Vor uns liegt ein Stück etwas mehr Transparenz. Man darf gespannt sein, ob auch der Bundesverband dieses offene Niveau erreicht oder wieder alles nur zwischen den großen Präsidenten aushandeln will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Für die, die sich jetzt anschicken, die Rettung des Bundesverbandes zu versuchen, ist es jedenfalls eine beachtliche Gesprächsgrundlage.


Diesen Bundesverband retten?

In meinen Augen nach wie vor die beste Rettung:
Finaler "Rettungs"schuss für den DAFV, damit endlich Platz für etwas Vernünftiges, anglerfreundliche(re)s entstehen kann.

Das spricht doch für sich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August
> 
> *Präsidentin antwortet Sollbach und Klasing
> *​Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, schickte gestern eine Mail an die Präsidenten vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband und vom LSFV-NDS, auf Grund deren Überweisung der Beitragsgelder für den DAFV auf ein Sperrkonto.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Thomas....

lös erstmal Deine Blöckaden. Dann wird es auch was mit dem DAFv.

:q


Die Raffen es immer noch net.

die Forderung unter Punkt 7 ist auch soo geil.

An einem Strang ziehen? Ja gerne welcher Strang soll es denn sein?

Hat man klare Ziele definiert? 

Ach neee...komm....








....."radikaler Tierschutz triumphieren"....

War man sich im DAFV nicht einig PeTa zu ignorieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nur für die, die es noch nicht mitgekriegt haben:
Dieser offene Brief richtet sich an eine Truppe Hinterzimmermauschler, die sich am 21.07. treffen wollen..

Meines Wissens sind das die 10 größten LV des DAFV, die anderen werden gleich schon wieder ausgeschlossen..

Nach meinen Infos haben auch schon diverse LV aus dem (Ex)VDSF abgesagt.......

Also nix mit Offenheit, Diskussion mit Anglern, Kommunikation, Mitnahme - der gleiche Fehler wie vor der (Kon)Fusion wird nun zu deren gewünschter Rettung wiederholt:
Intransparentes Hinterzimmergemauschel einiger weniger...........

Die lernens einfach nicht..................


----------



## Tomasz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> ...
> wenn man den offenen Brief liest, den nun der Landesverband sächsischer Angler veröffentlicht:
> http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/LVSA_zur_Lage_im_DAFV_20140715.pdf
> ...



Eine ehrliche Analyse der Situation inkl. Lösungsvorschläge.
So stelle ich mir eine gute und aufrichtige Verbandsarbeit vor. Bleibt zu wünschen, dass andere LV hier mitziehen und sie endlich gemeinsam an die notwendige Arbeit gehen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Siehe Posting über Dir......................

Und, zur Erinnerung, damit das nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> _(Und immer noch bleibt die Frage, warum die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände meinten, sich ohne vorher festgelegte gemeinsame Ziele mit einer so schlechten Satzung (Übermacht Präsidium ohne Kontrolle) und dem in den finanziellen Ruin führenden Fusionsvertrag zusammen tun zu müssen - ohne Sinn und Verstand. Das rächt sich nun eben...)..._





Tomasz schrieb:


> Eine ehrliche Analyse der Situation


Und ehrlich?
Die VDSF-GmbH wurde angesprochen - die DAV-Grundstücke "vergessen"???

Was ist mit den Treuhandkonten des DAV/DAFV, über welche Veranstaltungen des DAFV abgerechnet wurden?

Keine Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit wird erkannt??

Die versuchen doch nur, sich trotz ihres eindeutig nachgewiesenen Verrates an den Anglern (man erinnere sich, nix wird sich ändern, alles prima etc.) nun noch als jemand zu präsentieren, der nun -  nachdem man das alles gemerkt hat (hallo wach - nie auf Warnungen gehört..) - etwas unternimmt..

Für mich bis jetzt genauso heuchlerisch wie das Verhalten vor der (Kon)Fusion.....

Und sie wollen weiter intern in Hinterzimmerzirkeln mauscheln und informieren weiter nicht vollständig, offen und ehrlich.

Daraus wird NIE (sowenig wie vor der (Kon)Fusion) irgendwas Gutes für Angler rauskommen können..............


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ein LV schreibt (deutet an) das Angeln egal wie ausgeübt in Gefahr steht wenn der BV zerbricht???


Ich dachte nur die bösen C&R'ler und die Stipper und die zurücksetzer und Spaßangler sowie Trophäenfischer sind am Ar....und die ganzen "normalen" anderen Angler dürfen dann weiter fischen gehen......



#h#h#h


:vik::q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wir sind doch schon ohne BV.

Angeln dürfen wir immer noch. :q


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Kein Funktionär wird da eine radikale Implosion wollen, wie sie Thomas hier immer wieder fordert. Allenfalls ein kontrollierter Absturz, vielleicht mir harter Landung, aber Chance für einen Neuanfang. Die überwiegende Mehrheit dürfte eher die Veränderung der Probleme innerhalb der bestehenden Strukturen suchen. Dabei gilt: Sachfragen vor Personalfragen.

Der DAFV müsste sich entschlacken, sich sanieren (nicht durch den Griff ins Anglerportmonnaie) und sich inhaltlich deutlich klarer ausrichten und dann eine planhafte Stabilisierungsphase einleiten. Dazu braucht es einen Fahrplan mit Perspektive. Sobald dieser Fahrplan einigermaßen steht, müsste man sich ehrlich in die Augen sehen und fragen, mit welchem Personal man diesen Kurs am besten umsetzen könnte. 

Die sächsischen Forderungen jedenfalls kann man mit zweierlei Brillen ansehen. (N)ostalgiker könnten darin den Wunsch nach einem deutlichen Schluck mehr DAV im DAFV finden. Andererseits liegt es nicht zu fern anzunehmen, dass angesichts vernehmlicher, anhaltender Kritik aus Anglerkreisen ein deutlicher Pro-Angler ausgerichteter Kurs umgesetzt wird. Also letztlich ein Erfolg der Kritiker.

Sei es, wie es sei. Es bewegt sich etwas. Und wem das zu wenig ist, dem sei gesagt, dass zumindest mal die Richtung stimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Andererseits liegt es nicht zu fern anzunehmen, dass angesichts vernehmlicher, anhaltender Kritik aus Anglerkreisen ein deutlicher Pro-Angler ausgerichteter Kurs umgesetzt wird.


Im Gegenteil:
Die Praxis der Verbände der letzten Jahrzehnte hat bewiesen, dass "denen da oben" in LV und BV nichts ferner liegt als ein Pro-Angler-Kurs........

Und es gibt keinerlei ernst zu nehmende Anzeichen, dass sich das ändert....

Nur deutliche Anzeichen, dass "die da oben" in LV und BV versuchen, ihre Strukturen irgendwie zu retten...

Am Ende - wie bisher immer - wieder auf den Rücken der Angler und des Angelns insgesamt.....

Ich sehe immer noch keine Herde Saulusse sich in Paulusse verwandeln....



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Es bewegt sich etwas. Und wem das zu wenig ist, dem sei gesagt, dass zumindest mal die Richtung stimmt.


Abgrund?????????


----------



## Elbangler_70 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Tomasz schrieb:


> *Eine ehrliche Analyse der Situation inkl. Lösungsvorschläge.*
> So stelle ich mir eine gute und aufrichtige Verbandsarbeit vor. Bleibt zu wünschen, dass andere LV hier mitziehen und sie endlich gemeinsam an die notwendige Arbeit gehen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Dem muss man entschieden Widersprechen. Der LVSA ist einer der Mitarchitekten der Miesere.

Sie wurden *vor* der Fusion von vielen Seiten gewarnt! Sie haben diese Warnungen in den Wind geschlagen. Mehr noch, sie haben den Fusionsvertrag mitgetragen. Der Schatzmeister der LVSA war Schatzmeister im DAV. Hier kann man intime Kenntnisse der Materie voraussetzen.

Der LVSA hat in Kenntnis dessen einer Fusion zugestimmt. Auch, dass die Geschäftsstellen bleiben (glaube 7 Jahre sind vereinbart).


Dementsprechend kann man sich jetzt nicht einfach hinstellen und sagen was alles schlecht ist. Der LVSA war vor der Fusion in der Verantwortung gerade die Punkte die im Schreiben erwähnt werden zu prüfen, zu hinterfragen und Lösungen vorzuschlagen. Er hat dies nicht getan der Fusion willen.


----------



## Tomasz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wir können jetzt ewig darüber diskutieren, was alles in der Vergangenheit schief gelaufen ist (und das es schief gelaufen ist, da sind wir uns in vielen Punkten einig), oder wir sehen in die Zukunft und wie man den Karren aus dem Dreck bekommen kann. Das viele Probleme hausgemacht sind, wurde jetzt hier zur Genüge ausgeführt.
Der LVSA hat mit dem Vorschlag für gemeinsame Leitlinien und der hier vorgelegten Bestandsanalyse und den Lösungsansätzen jedenfalls mehr auf den Tisch gelegt als  andere in den Verbandsstrukturen, die uns eine heile Welt vorzugauckeln versuchen.
Kann man doof finden, weil man grundsätzlich alles doof findet, was von den Verbänden kommt. Kann man sich aber auch mal kritisch und ohne Scheuklappen mit auseinander setzen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

In jedem Fall benennt es die Probleme und zeigt die Richtung,insofern gut und zu unterstützen.
 Was daraus wird , steht freilich auf einem anderen Blatt.

 Man kann natürlich auch ständig im gestern stochern#h
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wenn der Karren aus dem Dreck soll, steckt dieser bekanntlich fest und somit oftmals auch die Zugpferde.
Also müssten neue Gäule her.

Woher wenn nicht stehlen?

Wer zieht?


----------



## Tomasz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Also müssten neue Gäule her.
> 
> Woher wenn nicht stehlen?
> ...



Genau so sieht das aus. Auch mir wären frische unverbrauchte Köpfe mit neuen Ideen lieber, aber bis dahin müssen es wohl die zuletzt gewählten Funktionäre machen. Wenn diese dann wie der LVSA wenigstens mal kritisch hinterfragen, ist mir das allemal lieber als das gegenseitige Schulterklopfen und das verleihen von Orden für die ach so tolle bis jetzt geleistete Arbeit|uhoh:. 
Vielleicht wäre es aber schon hilfreich, wenn sich neue Leute in Stellung bringen würden. Nur wer soll das sein?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Wenn diese dann wie der LVSA wenigstens mal kritisch hinterfragen


Wenn es wirklich ehrlich, vollständig und offen wäre, würde ich Dir sofort (und mehr als gerne, glaube es) recht geben...

So bleiben mir leider nur wieder diese Verweise:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur für die, die es noch nicht mitgekriegt haben:
> Dieser offene Brief richtet sich an eine Truppe Hinterzimmermauschler, die sich am 21.07. treffen wollen..
> 
> Meines Wissens sind das die 10 größten LV des DAFV, die anderen werden gleich schon wieder ausgeschlossen..
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ehrlich?
> Die VDSF-GmbH wurde angesprochen - die DAV-Grundstücke "vergessen"???
> 
> Was ist mit den Treuhandkonten des DAV/DAFV, über welche Veranstaltungen des DAFV abgerechnet wurden?
> ...


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wir können jetzt ewig darüber diskutieren, was alles in der Vergangenheit schief gelaufen ist (und das es schief gelaufen ist, da sind wir uns in vielen Punkten einig), oder wir sehen in die Zukunft und wie man den Karren aus dem Dreck bekommen kann. Das viele Probleme hausgemacht sind, wurde jetzt hier zur Genüge ausgeführt.
> Der LVSA hat mit dem Vorschlag für gemeinsame Leitlinien und der hier vorgelegten Bestandsanalyse und den Lösungsansätzen jedenfalls mehr auf den Tisch gelegt als  andere in den Verbandsstrukturen, die uns eine heile Welt vorzugauckeln versuchen.
> Kann man doof finden, weil man grundsätzlich alles doof findet, was von den Verbänden kommt. Kann man sich aber auch mal kritisch und ohne Scheuklappen mit auseinander setzen.
> 
> ...



Danke #6

Und für alle, die fehlende angelpolitsche Richtlinien vermissen...
Der Vorschlag  hierzu, liegt auch schon seit März auf dem Tisch
www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/DAFV_Richtlinien_LVSAEmpfehlungen.pdf

Alles da, es muss nur umgesetzt werden !

Und....

Zielführender, als durch Beitragseinbehalt, Machtspielchen oder "suggestiver Informationsverbreitung" die Karre gegen die Wand zu fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Elbangler_70 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Interessante Sichtweise.

Dann hat der Brief ja seinen Zweck erfüllt und die Mitverantwortung erfolgreich negiert.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Danke #6
> 
> Und für alle, die fehlende angelpolitsche Richtlinien vermissen...
> Der Vorschlag  hierzu, liegt auch schon seit März auf dem Tisch
> ...



Somit  4 Monaten wo sich um dieses Papier gestritten wird?  

Es lüfft nicht im Verband. Ganz einfach.
Da ändern auch solche Leitlinien nichts.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Somit  4 Monaten wo sich um dieses Papier gestritten wird?



Das wäre schön, wenn sich darum gestritten würde.
Es wird nicht zur Kenntnis genommen, was auch so im offenen Brief aufgegriffen wird.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du ihn gelesen und dessen Inhalt verstanden hast...



> Unser Vorschlag zu möglichen Leitlinien des DAFV wurde bis zum heutigen Tag scheinbar auch
> noch  nicht  diskutiert  (Anmerkung:  Leitlinienempfehlungen  durch  unsere
> Delegiertenversammlung am 08.03.2014 beschlossen und dem DAFV übermittelt).


Zudem kam mehrfach hier und anderer Stelle der Ruf nach solchen Leitlinien und deshalb war es mir ein Bedürfnis, dieses Papier nochmals zu bemühen.

Aber auch hierbei wird sicher der Grundsatz gelten:
"Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung, wie das bei uns hier läuft" |wavey:


----------



## lipan (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ja klar,

Rom ist an einem Tag erbaut und die deutsche Einheit war innerhalb von zwei Monaten klar. 

Der angesprochene Schatzmeister des DAV war zur Fusion längst kein Schatzmeister des DAV mehr.

Über den offenen Brief des LVSA besteht Informationsmöglichkeit für die vielleicht hundert sächsichen Angler, welche sich mit dem Problem DAFV überhaupt beschäftigen.

Der DAFV, so man sich denn mal einig wird, hat sich lediglich um Gesetzgebungen des Bundes, welche die Anglerschaft tangieren sowie eine Europa- Arbeit pro Angler zu kümmern. Nebenbei kann man dann auch positive Arbeiten der LV würdigen.

Da ist eine vortreffliche hauptamtliche Arbeit gefragt. Einigkeit und Vertrauen im Präsidium und zur Präsidentin. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger ist dem offenen Brief des LVSA zu entnehmen, oder?

beste Grüße aus dem sonnigen Erzgebirge


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das wäre schön, wenn sich darum gestritten würde.
> Es wird nicht zur Kenntnis genommen, was auch so im offenen Brief aufgegriffen wird.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du ihn gelesen und dessen Inhalt verstanden hast...
> 
> ...




Keine Sorge, bin des Lesens mächtig.   
War mir nur ein Bedürfnis dies etwas zynisch zu kommentieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wir können jetzt ewig darüber diskutieren, was alles in der Vergangenheit schief gelaufen ist (und das es schief gelaufen ist, da sind wir uns in vielen Punkten einig), oder wir sehen in die Zukunft und wie man den Karren aus dem Dreck bekommen kann. Das viele Probleme hausgemacht sind, wurde jetzt hier zur Genüge ausgeführt.
> Der LVSA hat mit dem Vorschlag für gemeinsame Leitlinien und der hier vorgelegten Bestandsanalyse und den Lösungsansätzen jedenfalls mehr auf den Tisch gelegt als  andere in den Verbandsstrukturen, die uns eine heile Welt vorzugauckeln versuchen.
> Kann man doof finden, weil man grundsätzlich alles doof findet, was von den Verbänden kommt. Kann man sich aber auch mal kritisch und ohne Scheuklappen mit auseinander setzen.
> 
> ...





Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn der Karren aus dem Dreck soll, steckt dieser bekanntlich fest und somit oftmals auch die Zugpferde.
> Also müssten neue Gäule her.
> 
> Woher wenn nicht stehlen?
> ...




Beide Beiträge benennen des Pudels Kern.

Klar, hätte der LVSA zur Einleitung bekennen können, selber an der Misere beteiligt gewesen zu sein, und dass man damals die offensichtlichen Zeichen der Schieflage hätte erkennen müssen.
So what ? Die wissen das, wir wissen das und jeder, der die ganze Fusionskiste von Anfang an mit wachen Sinnen verfolgt hat, weiß das. 

Ein einleitender Akt der Selbstkasteiung zur Steigerung des Ätsch-Faktors ? 

Unsinn.

Inhaltlich werden, wenn auch nicht alle, so doch wesentliche Punkte benannt, die es anzupacken und zu regeln bedarf. Dazu gehört auch der Entwurf angelpolitischer Leitsätze. 

Gut gemacht LVSA, beides. #6

Man drängt auf Aufklärung und Transparenz. Das ist richtig und gut. Doch auch nicht ohne Kritik.

Das Positionspapier richtet sich an die  "teilnehmenden Landesverbände zur Beratung am 21.07.2014 zur Situation im DAFV". 
Was ist das für eine Beratung ? Warum wurde darüber im Vorfeld nichts veröffentlicht? Haben alle Landesverbände die Chance erhalten, an dieser Beratung teilzunehmen? 

Oder ist es erneut eine konspirative Veranstaltung ähnlich der damaligen Initiative pro DAFV ?
Dann, werter LVSA ist das drängen nach Transparenz und Aufklärung erneut halbherzig. Und, es steht zu befürchten, dass wenn der Vorhang gegenüber den "teilnehmenden Landesverbänden" tatsächlich gelüftet werden sollte, der Rest der Anglerwelt keinen Zutritt zu diesem Theater erhalten wird. 

Wenn schon, warum dann nicht richtig und von vornherein öffentlich ?

Diese Kritik sei mir erlaubt.




Substantiell ist die Frage, wer den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen soll. 
Das amtierende Präsidium hat sich samt und sonders für eine solche Aufgabe disqualifiziert. Allen voran Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die sämtliche Vorurteile zum Amtsantritt nicht nur bestätigt, sondern klar übertroffen hat. 

Ihr schnellstmöglicher Rücktritt ist ein absolut notwendiger erster Schritt zur Rettung des DAFV, sofern das übrige Präsidium folgt.

Wer solls dann richten? Ich muss gestehen, dahingehend nicht viele Vorschläge machen zu können.
Fakt ist, dass der neue Präsident eine starke und fachkompetente Persönlichkeit sein muss. Jemand der weiß wovon er spricht und der Nägel mit Köpfen machen kann. Ein Werner Klasing fällt mir spontan ein.
Ein Vorzeigepüppchen brauchen wir jedenfalls nicht.

Darüber hinaus sollte sich das neue Präsidium im wesentlichen aus dem ehemaligen DAV rekrutieren. Von den VDSF-versauten LV kann man, mit obiger Ausnahme, nichts erwarten.

Sollte das dann zur Folge haben, dass es einen DAV 2.0 gibt, während die fahnentreuen VDSF-ler ohne BV weitermachen, ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sollte das dann zur Folge haben, dass es einen DAV 2.0 gibt, während die fahnentreuen VDSF-ler ohne BV weitermachen, ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm.



Der DAV wurde maßgeblich aus finanziellen Gründen zur Fusion gezwungen. Mir fehlt die Phantasie, wie man dieses Dilemma in einem wie auch immer gearteten Bundesverband verhindern will, wenn die starken Landesverbände nicht mitziehen (bzw. genau gesagt nicht mit einzahlen).


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

ich kann Dir auch nicht sagen, wer am 21.07 eingeladen ist,
 mit wäre aber der DAV 2.0 lieber las ein Weiter so, solange das nicht mindestens auf den Konsequenzen des Briefes beruht

 Glück Auf
 Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der DAV wurde maßgeblich aus finanziellen Gründen zur Fusion gezwungen. Mir fehlt die Phantasie, wie man dieses Dilemma in einem wie auch immer gearteten Bundesverband verhindern will, wenn die starken Landesverbände nicht mitziehen (bzw. genau gesagt nicht mit einzahlen).



Beide *Bundesverbände *waren klamm, nicht die Landesverbände. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Maße wie die BV.

DAV 2.0 bezieht sich auch mehr auf die Inhalte, als auf historische Zugehörigkeiten. Klar können da auch veränderungswillige, ehemalige VDSF-LV mitziehen. Wie z.B. Niedersachsen. 
Zu finanzieren wäre das ganz sicher eher, als die DAFV-Krücke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2014)

Der LSFV-NDS hat in einer Mail an die DAFV - Geschäftsstellen und alle Landesverbände geantwortet.

Die Wertstellung des fälligen Mitgliedsbeitrages fürs nächste Quartal auf ein Sperrkonto mit Zweckbindung für den DAFV wurde mittels beigefügtem Auszug dokumentiert.

Sobald die vom DAFV angeforderten schriftlichen Bestätigungen_ (Anmerkung: Unbedenklichkeit bez. Gemeinnützigkeit vom BMF laut Schreiben an DAFV etc. )_ eintreffen würden, würde der Betrag umgehend freigegeben, so das angehängte Schreiben des Schatzmeisters vom LSFV-NDS...

Ebenfalls war der offene Brief des LVSA angefügt, da der LVSA diesen bisher nur auf seinen Seiten veröffentlicht hatte, nicht aber alle LV darüber informiert hatte.

Ob das Präsidium des DAFV vom LVSA informiert wurde, wissen wir nicht.





PS:
Wegen der Nachfrage, welche Landesverbände zu dem Hinterzimmertreff eingeladen wurden, folgendes, noch nicht doppelt verifiziertes, aber glaubwürdiges:
Eingeladen hatte wohl der Ex-VDSF-LV MeckPomm, bzw. dessen Präsi Brillowski.
Stattfinden soll das in Saarmund
Eingeladen waren wohl neben Einlader Meckpomm:
Sachsen (Ex-DAV)
Sachsen Anhalt (Ex-DAV)
Brandenburg (Ex-DAV)
Schleswig Holstein (Ex-VDSF)
Weser-Ems (Ex-VDSF)
Niedersachsen (Ex-VDSF)
Westfalen/Lippe (Ex-VDSF, der größere der zwei)
Rheinischer Fischereiverband (Ex-VDSF)
Rheinland Pfalz (Ex-VDSF)
Thüringen(LAVT, Ex-VDSF/DAV)

Von mindestens zwei LV weiss man schon, dass sie nicht kommen werden..

Die anderen Landesverbände und wohl auch der Bundesverband wurden bis dato nicht informiert/eingeladen, das kam für die erst heute alles hoch mit dem offenen Brief.

Geplant ist das aber schon seit mehreren Wochen.

Also wieder beste Mauscheltradition und Ausgrenzung der kleineren Verbände statt vollumfänglicher Information, Diskussion und Mitnahme...

Daher ist das leider so:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man drängt auf Aufklärung und Transparenz. Das ist richtig und gut. Doch auch nicht ohne Kritik.
> 
> Das Positionspapier richtet sich an die  "teilnehmenden Landesverbände zur Beratung am 21.07.2014 zur Situation im DAFV".
> Was ist das für eine Beratung ? Warum wurde darüber im Vorfeld nichts veröffentlicht? Haben alle Landesverbände die Chance erhalten, an dieser Beratung teilzunehmen?
> ...



PPS:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der neue Präsident eine starke und fachkompetente Persönlichkeit sein muss. Jemand der weiß wovon er spricht und der Nägel mit Köpfen machen kann. *Ein Werner Klasing fällt mir spontan ein.*
> .


Träumer....


Du hast schon mitgekriegt, dass er gerade mit nur einer Gegenstimme als V-Präsi wiedergewählt wurde.

Die Gegenstimme war die seiner Frau - die meinte, nun sei mal genug  ......

Mit solchen Vorschlägen provozierst Du also nur Arbeit für ein Scheidungsgericht ...


PPPS:
Kriegt ihr beim aufrufen von www.DAFV.de auch nur ne Fehlermeldung??


----------



## Wollebre (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

auch nur Fehlermeldung

Kommt aber auf die DAFV Seite wenn man nur mit dafv googelt

 Aber wenn man auf Aktuelles klickt kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Danke fürs mitchecken, dann liegts nicht bei mir..

Aber nur veraltetes Zeug, wenn man über Google reingeht - will man weiter auf Aktuelles, kommt wieder ne Fehlermeldung...

Seltsam, sach ich mal.............

Behalten wir nun halt auch das noch im Auge.............


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ihr schnellstmöglicher Rücktritt ist ein absolut notwendiger erster Schritt zur Rettung des DAFV, sofern das übrige Präsidium folgt.


Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube.


----------



## malpi (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Auch via Google ist die Seite nicht erreichbar. Auch dann nicht wenn man http:// als präfix nutzt. entweder wurde die Seite bewusst vom netz genommen. Oder jmd hat die hosts vorkonfiguriert. 

Ooodeer der Davf hat ne Rechnung nicht bezahlt. :-D


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



malpi schrieb:


> Ooodeer der Davf hat ne Rechnung nicht bezahlt. :-D


Dann wären aber auch die älteren Inhalte nicht erreichbar..

Ich denke, das hängt eher mit der Lage der letzten Tage zusammen, und der Kompetenz, mit der die das zu "lösen" versuchen..

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August
> 
> *Präsidentin antwortet Sollbach und Klasing
> *​Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, schickte gestern eine Mail an die Präsidenten vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband und vom LSFV-NDS, auf Grund deren Überweisung der Beitragsgelder für den DAFV auf ein Sperrkonto.
> ...







Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der LSFV-NDS hat in einer Mail an die DAFV - Geschäftsstellen und alle Landesverbände geantwortet.
> 
> Die Wertstellung des fälligen Mitgliedsbeitrages fürs nächste Quartal auf ein Sperrkonto mit Zweckbindung für den DAFV wurde mittels beigefügtem Auszug dokumentiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bei mir kommt auch nur Error-Meldung|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Ebenfalls war der offene Brief des LVSA angefügt, da der LVSA diesen bisher nur auf seinen Seiten veröffentlicht hatte, nicht aber alle LV darüber informiert hatte.
> 
> Ob das Präsidium des DAFV vom LVSA informiert wurde, wissen wir nicht.


Inzwischen hat das wohl alle erreicht, wurde wohl nun auch offiziell über Offenbach weiter versandt..


----------



## malpi (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Also ich kann auch keine älteren Inhalte abrufen, die Seite ist bei mir einfach tot. Vielleicht hast du noch was im Browser Cache?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

http://www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/termine?view=event


----------



## malpi (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Punkt für dich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sind nun wieder da..........

Ob da, und wenn ja was, gemauschelt wurde oder nicht, müsste man eigentlich jetzt durchackern...

Ob sich das noch lohnt, oder ob die sich vorher selber zerlegt haben, ist die andere Frage...


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Richtig, für eine Pro-Angler-Euphorie wäre es jetzt zu früh. Ob hinter dem, was unter diesem Etikett aus Sachsen einhersegelt, tatsächlich eine Politik der Interessenvertretung der Angler steht ist was zu beweisen wäre.
Klar ist nur, dass Sachsen bemüht ist, an der Behebung der DAFV-Krise mitzuwirken. Dem kann man mE nicht entgegenhalten, dass sie selbst mitursächlich an der Misere sind. Fehler der Vergangenheit schließen nicht aus, dazuzulernen und es besser machen zu wollen.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Vorstoß - zusammen mit dem Papier zur Ausformulierung einer Verbandspolitik, das ich mir noch nicht reingezogen habe - als konstruktiver Beitrag zu sehen. Das kann man vom Schreiben der Präsidentin an die Herren Sollbach und Klasing nicht behaupten. Man liest's und ist verstimmt. Von mehrfacher Lektüre ist dringend abzuraten. Drohungen mit Vereinsrecht, Drohung mit Kollektivrücktritt, keinerlei Zusagen, keinerlei Kompromissangebote, keinerlei Ankündigungen substantieller Verbesserungen. Dass die Geldersperrungen Ursachen haben, die in der Führung desVerbandes liegen, wird nicht einmal erwogen. Aufeinanderzugehen - das sieht anders aus. Langsam stellt man sich die Frage, aus welchem Grund nur der DAFV sich nicht in der Lage sieht, die Vorlage der längst überfälligen Finanzdokumente, zu der er verpflichtet ist, wenigstens in Aussicht zu stellen!? Verbirgt sich hier ein unausdenkbar großer Skandal des Versagens? Ist die reale Finanzsituation derart hoffnungslos, dass die Gefahr einer Insolvenzverschleppung besteht? Oder schafft man einfach nur nicht, die Arbeit des Finanzbereichs zu organisieren? Nein, dieses Schreiben trägt nichts zur Erhellung und schon gar nichts zum Abbau der schroffen Spaltungslinien innerhalb des Verbandes bei, sondern es vertieft diese nur unnötig.

Ebenfalls nicht euphorisch stimmt das Treffen der "10 Großen" auf Einladung des MV-Verbandes. Halten wir zugute, dass informelle Gespräche durchaus besser sind, als nicht miteinander zu reden. Und nicht jeder Austausch muss gleich mit Tagesordnung und Protokoll in das Internet gestellt werden - das zu fordern ist unrealistisch. Aber die kleineren Landesverbände von vornherein auszuschließen, ist nicht nur schlechter Stil, sondern über die potenziellen Mehrheitsverhältnisse im Verbandsausschuss und in der JHV zu kurz hinausgedacht. Die Kleinen zu behandeln, als sollten sie mangels Chance, etwas anderes zu erreichen, dem, was dort ausbaldowert wird, blanko zuzustimmen, kann sich schmerzlich rächen. Schon einmal ist der Plan einer vermeintlich erdrückenden Mehrheit, nämlich der nicht ganz unkonspirativen Pro Fusion Initiative, durch das Abstimmungsverhalten von ziemlich großen "Kleinen" auf Grund geschrammt. Die peinliche Panne bei der Erstabstimmung im VDSF über die Fusion sollten ausgerechnet die ehemaligen Pro-Initiatoren noch nicht vergessen haben. Und natürlich kann man derzeit nur spekulieren, was die big ten da aushecken werden. Vermutlich werden sie einige Positionen zum Finanzgebahren und zur Führungsfrage im DAFV formulieren, möglicherweise nicht weit vom Sachsen-Papier entfernt. Und vielleicht werden sie diese Positionen erneut mit Personalia garnieren, wie sie es bei Pro Fusion auch schon getan und dadurch die Konflikte unsäglich verschärft haben. Vielleicht werden sie versuchen, eine Druckkulisse aufzubauen, um damit Rücktritte zu provozieren - aber es stellt sich die Frage, was denn danach kommen soll. Unter den big ten sind nicht wenige, die sich höchstpersönlich vor wenig mehr als einem Jahr für diese Präsidentin stark gemacht haben. Wenn sie nach so kurzer Zeit an der Spitze des Verbandes jemand anderes haben wollen, dann wäre schon etwas Demut am Platze. Denn dass das vergangene Jahr für die organisierte Angelfischerei in Deutschland ein verlorenes war, dafür tragen sie einen erheblichen Teil der Verantwortung.
Bemerkenswert ist jedenfalls, dass man das DAFV-Präsidium zu den Beratungen nicht eingeladen hat, was dem Treffen einen Hauch Verschwörungsgeruch verleiht. Offenbar brauchen das diejenigen, die ihre Positionen und Forderungen gegenüber dem Bundesverband nicht in Anwesenheit von DAFV-Repräsentanten vorbringen können. Da wäre es nicht verkehrt, genau zu wägen, in welcher Form dann mit dem Präsidium umgegangen werden soll. Ultimative, nicht verhandelbare Forderungen sind das eine - Angebote für eine gemeinsame Suche nach Lösungen das richtige. Man darf gespannt sein, ob man im DAFV und seinen Gliederungen aus dem Supergau der Fusionskommunikation irgendwelche Lehren gezogen hat. Ob aber eine einflussreiche Mehrheit begriffen hat, dass die Lösung der DAFV-Krise keine Hausaufgabe einer einzelnen Person sein kann, sondern nur über gemeinsame Kraftanstrengungen aller gelingen kann, das bezweifele ich noch.
Festzuhalten ist jedoch, dass sich in der organisierten Angelfischerei innerhalb nur weniger Jahre bereits zum zweiten Mal eine massive Oppositionsbewegung gegen das gewählte Präsidium zu bilden scheint - wohlgemerkt gegen zwei Präsidien, die zudem recht unterschiedlich sind. Man mag das für einen Fortschritt in Sachen Demokratie halten. Ein Fortschritt in Sachen Streit- und Diskussionskultur ist dabei jedenfalls bis dato noch nicht auszumachen. Und die angeblich angestrebte Einheit der Angler befördert man auch nicht, wenn die Stimmgewichtigen die kleineren Verbände außen vor lassen. Die haben sich schon bei der Fusion in die Ecke gestellt gefühlt. Das wiederholt sich jetzt schmerzlich. Zu der inhaltlichen Spaltung der Angelphilosophien aus Alt-DAV und Alt-VDSF kommt eine weitere: die zwischen groß und klein. Und das alles in einem Gebilde, das wegen der Vervielfältigung der Landes- und der Fachverbände wesentlich labiler und wesentlich weniger entschlusskräftig ist als die Gründerverbände es waren.
Diese Kritik richtet sich nicht nur an die Treiber der jetzigen Initiative (wenn sie denn eine wird). Sie richtet sich auch an das Präsidium des DAFV. Denn dieses hat versäumt, an der inneren Einheit der Angler und an der Zusammenführung der Verbände zu arbeiten. Ja, es hat dieses Thema nicht einmal auf die Agenda gesetzt, obwohl bereits im Fusionsprozess das Fehlen dahingehender Bemühungen vielfach bemängelt worden ist. Es war und ist offensichtlich, dass damals Versäumtes schnellstmöglich nachzuholen gewesen wäre. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts deutet darauf hin, dass das dem Präsidium des DAFV jemals wichtig gewesen wäre. So gesehen verdient alles, was bislang von dort gekommen ist, das Urteil: "Thema verfehlt!"


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nur Thema verfehlt?

|kopfkrat

Die Damen und Herren sind einfach über.
Brauch kein Angler und kein Naturschützer.

Abschaffen.

Jeder Verein bzw. Vereinsvorstand sollte mal in sich gehen und darüber nachdenken was für Leute er in die LV etc. gewählt hat.

Der ganze Laden von der Sohle bis zum Scheitel ist korrupt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Insgesamt sehr guter Beitrag!



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ebenfalls nicht euphorisch stimmt das Treffen der "10 Großen" auf Einladung des MV-Verbandes.


 
Man muss wahrlich kein Kommunikations-Profi sein, um zu verstehen, wie solch ein Verhalten von den kleinen Verbänden aufgenommen wird. 
Allein schon, um sich Gewicht zu verschaffen, werden die kleinen dagegenarbeiten. Sonst sind sie das nächste mal ja wieder nicht dabei.

Für mich ist so ein Vorgehen unterirdische Dummheit.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert ist jedenfalls, dass man das DAFV-Präsidium zu den Beratungen nicht eingeladen hat, was dem Treffen einen Hauch Verschwörungsgeruch verleiht.


 
Da würde ich als Präsidentin knallhart die Vertrauensfrage stellen: Entweder Teilnahme oder persönlicher Rücktritt.

Wer sich derart auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt, gewährt interessante Einblicke in seine Führungsqualitäten.

Unglaublich, das alles.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ganz ehrlich...

es gehört viel Dummheit dazu nicht von alleine die Brocken hinzuschmeissen.
Langsam müsste man es doch als Frau DR. verstanden haben, dass es nix wird. 
Wie lange geht das Theater im DAFV denn schon? So langsam muss man doch eine Linie haben.

Der Kommentar von Brotfisch ist ja ok. 
Aber...wem sagt er dies?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...
> 
> es gehört viel Dummheit dazu nicht von alleine die Brocken hinzuschmeissen.
> Langsam müsste man es doch als Frau DR. verstanden haben, dass es nix wird.


 
Angler freuen sich ja häufig darauf, im Ruhestand mehr Zeit für ihr Hobby zu haben und bringen sich in Angelvereinen ein. Nichtangelnde Verbandspräsidenten haben diese Alternative leider nicht. |wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Angler freuen sich ja häufig darauf, im Ruhestand mehr Zeit für ihr Hobby zu haben und bringen sich in Angelvereinen ein. Nichtangelnde Verbandspräsidenten haben diese Alternative leider nicht. |wavey:



|kopfkrat
ich gestehe, ich grübel jetzt was Du mir sagen möchtest.  

Mal ganz ehrlich, das sind erwachsene Leute. Sicherlich auch mit einer gewissen Intelligenz. Sonst wäre ein mancher kein Dr.

So und wenn man diese gewisse Intelligenz nun voraussetzt..sollte man es doch als Erwachsener langsam hinbekommen im DAFV eine Linie zu finden, Fragen min. der LV beantworten, Ziele definieren, Finanzen klären etc.

Dafür brauch man dann auch kein halbes Jahr oder fast ein ganzes Jahr. Und da können die noch 10x ehrenamtlich Arbeiten. (Arbeiten?)

Es geht hier um eine Interessenvertretung der Angler bzw. deren LV.
Mit einer Stimme sprechen wollte man.


Und ganz offen und ehrlich ausgesprochen...ich Zweifel sehr stark an deren geistige Fähigkeit und Reife.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Gabs da nicht mal den Begriff Trümmertruppe, für die mancher mal gerügt wurde?????????


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht mal den Begriff Trümmertruppe, für die mancher mal gerügt wurde?????????




Trümmer? 
Trümmer sind Grob.

Ich würde sagen diese Truppe ist bereits zu Staub zerfallen.
Aus Trümmern kann man wenigstens noch etwas bauen..

fehlende Reife und Intelligenz....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> fehlende Reife und Intelligenz....


 
Du hast in der Aufzählung etwas wichtiges vergessen: Fehlende gemeinsame Ziele.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*>DAFV, und nu?? Ein Kommentar
​*Was mich überrascht ist, dass manche nun plötzlich so überrascht sind.

Bereits seit 2010 haben wir immer wieder auf die Mängel bei Fusion, Fusionsvertrag, Satzung, nicht vorhandenen Zielen/Gemeinsamkeit und Finanzen hingewiesen - und das auch ALLEN Beteiligten zukommen lassen.

Dass aus 2 nahezu finanziell schon ruinierten Bundesverbänden  kein neuer, finanziell starker, mit diesem Fusionsvertrag entstehen kann, war jedem klar Denkenden klar - nur den Delegierten, Funktionären und Geschäftsführern der Landesverbände scheinbar nicht, die (warum auch immer) diese (Kon)Fusion genau so unbedingt durchdrücken wollten. 

Gerade der hier gelobte LVSA hat damals schon die Angler verraten und verkauft (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231478 ) - und macht heute genauso weiter.

Wenngleich Teile der Analyse des jetzigen "Offenen Briefes" vom LVSA (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4171012#post4171012) auch stimmen, ist die vorgeschlagene Therapie nur lächerlich und zeigt einmal mehr, wie wenig diese Landesverbände bereit sind, über den Tellerrand zu schauen. 

*Es ist doch ganz klar, woran es mangelt:*
Gemeinsamkeiten und Ziele 
*(hatte die Präsidentin übrigens öffentlich versprochen, bis zur HV im November 2013 zu liefern - jetzt Juli 2014 - auf Lieferung wird gewartet*)

Finanzen und Struktur
*(angefangen von der mangelhaften Satzung mit zu wenig Kontrolle bis zum elenden Fusionsvertrag und der desaströsen Finanzlage)*

Personal und Kompetenz
*(was für die beiden Geschäftsstellen wie vor allem fürs Präsidium gilt, genau so aber für alle Landesverbände, die das immer noch dulden, finanzieren und unterstützen)*


*Lösungsvorschläge???*
Um aus dieser, auch vom LVSA zumindest teilweise richtig analysierten Katastrophe in und mit diesem DAFV rauszukommen, bleiben eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten, die zuerst mal nur das Finanzielle betreffen (denn wenn sie erst mal pleite sind, ist eh Schicht....):

1.:
Trotz des bekannten Grundsatzes pacta sunt servanda muss man einstimmig die  Auflösung des Fusionsvertrages forcieren, um aus der finanziellen Klemme mit den 2 Geschäftsstellen und dem Personal rauszukommen..

Alleine daran zu denken, Verträge brechen zu wollen, sollte jedem zu denken geben, der zukünftig mit einem solchen dann weiterexistierenden DAFV zu tun hat ...

*Ob Vertragsbrecher wirklich tauglich und seriös genug wären, das Ansehen der Angler und des Angelns in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft zu vertreten?*

2.:
Man geht in eine geregelte Insolvenz, um über nach Insolvenzrecht dann mögliche Änderungskündigungen und Vertragsauflösungen bei Geschäftsstellen und Personal die notwendige finanzielle "Luft" zu schaffen.

*Ob Pleitiers wirklich tauglich und seriös genug wären, das Ansehen der Angler und des Angelns in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft zu vertreten?*


*Und dann?*
Dann wäre man erst wieder an dem Punkt, an dem man vor der (Kon)Fusion war....

Nur dass man dann als DAFV-Pleitier oder DAFV-Vertragsbrecher versuchen müsste, gemeinsame Inhalte, Satzung, Struktur und Ziele hinzukriegen, was man vor der (Kon)Fusion versäumt hatte.........


All die Befindlichkeiten, Machtspielchen und all die "Kompetenz" aus den Landesverbänden würde wieder überbordend um sich greifen und wieder zu allem Möglichen führen - Nur sicher nicht zu einem starken Bundesverband, der sich  für Angler und das Angeln einsetzt...




*Tipp:*
Man lese mal in älteren Veröffentlichungen zur (Kon)Fusion bei uns, kein einziges der Probleme ist gelöst, in keinem einzigen Bereich wurde auch nur ein minimalster Fortschritt erzielt, es gibt keine Gemeinsamkeiten, weiter wird aufeinander rumgehackt..
z.B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256602
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225792
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230167
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237230
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259140

Die dafür Verantwortlichen, die Delegierten, Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer der Landesverbände meinen nun also wohl, es hätte nach zig Jahren Vorbereitung und über einem Jahr Rechtskraft des DAFV plötzlich Hirn über den LV-Geschäftsstellen geregnet und sie würden jetzt in einem neuen Anlauf alles besser machen????....

Ob das irgendein klar Denkender ausserhalb dieser DAFV-Verbände auch so sieht und die noch ernst nimmt???




*Ich will aber auch gerne einen Tipp geben, wie es sinnvoller weiter gehen könnte:*
Lasst den DAFV erlöschen..

Dann wird es die Möglichkeit geben, dass Landesverbände direkt beim DFV eintreten könnten, um rechtliche und wissenschaftliche Kompetenz im Bund und in Europa zu bekommen - zu einem minimalen Bruchteil der jetzigen Kosten der Landesverbände für den DAFV.

Und dieser DAFV kriegt ja eh selber nix geregelt, sondern braucht dazu auch heute schon den DFV und seine Wasserrechtskommission, um z. B. neue Leitlinien für den DAFV  zur Abgrenzung von Wettangeln zu erarbeiten..

Dann schafft als Landesverbände mit dem gesparten Geld zusammen mit der Angelindustrie eine Art Thinktank in Berlin. 

Aus dem dann ein reiner Lobbyverband für Angler,* (dessen Aufgabe NICH! die Herausgabe von Heftchen zum Markenkleben sein soll oder die Verteilung von Ehrenzeichen)*, der eine  klare Positionierung pro Angeln in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft vorwärts treiben und umsetzen soll..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich seh schon Werbespots zur besten Sendezeit bei ARD, ZDF & Co.

Dr. A. hüpft von einer Talk- Sendung zur anderen.

Angelvereine können sich vor den Zustrom von neuen Mitgliedern kaum retten.
Angeln ist nun offiziell absolut  IN.

Wettkämpfe im Stippen, Feedern etc. von der kleinsten Angefangen bis zu den alten Herren. Unterteilt in Ligen und Gruppen...Auf und Abstieg.
:#2:|clown:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Dafür zu arbeiten, wäre doch klasse - besser als jetzt den DAFV das Angeln weiter beerdigen zu lassen, oder? ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nur wenn C&R im  Gesetz, im Grundgesetz explizit als Erlaubt und erwünscht fest geschrieben wird.
Ebenso natürlich auch die Erlaubnis der Mitnahme von nicht geschützten Arten.
:q


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Drei Anmerkungen zu Thomas' Vorschlägen:

1. Thinktank mit Angelindustrie
Natürlich gut, wenn so etwas in Berlin stattfinden würde :q. Auch wenn wir hier allzu viel Angelfirmen nicht haben. Warum wird das eigentlich nicht schon lange gemacht? Hat die Industrie daran überhaupt ein Interesse? Und besteht nicht eine gewisse Gefahr für die Unabhängigkeit der anglerischen Interessenvertretung, weil doch der alte Grundsatz gilt: Wer zahlt bestimmt? Ein denkbares Beispiel: Wenn es um die Verwendung von Blei in Gewässern geht, welche Position würde da ein solcher thinktank wohl einnehmen?

2. Vertragsbruch
Wäre ja keiner, wenn die Aufhebung einvernehmlich erfolgen würde. Thomas fokussiert sich auf die beiden Geschäftsstellen und das Personal. Sind das aber wirklich die Kostentreiber, die schon die beiden Gründerverbände finanziell gebeutelt haben. Schließlich hat die Fusion keine Personalmehrung oder zusätzliche Geschäftsstellen gebracht, sondern nur die Festschreibung des Bestehenden, vorher jahrzehntelang auch finanzierbaren. Sicher, durch Austritte hat sich die Zahl der zahlenden Mitglieder erheblich verringert, was das knappe Erbe von VDSF und DAV zusätzlich schmälert. In dieser Situation über Einsparpotenziale nachzudenken und dabei auch nicht vor Personal- und Geschäftsstellenkosten Halt zu machen, ist Pflicht. Ich hätte aber sehr gerne eine gründliche Analyse, was wirklich dauerhaft die Hauptkostentreiber sind. Da dürfen auch Mitgliedschaften in nationalen und internationalen Organisationen nicht sakrosankt sein und auch Versicherungen nicht, auch wenn das Herrn Sollbach nicht gefällt. Im Bereich der Veranstaltungen, sowohl beim Fischen, als auch beim Sport, aber sicher auch bei JHV und VA-Sitzungen bestehen Einsparmöglichkeiten. Das Personal ist grundsätzlich kündbar, allerdings mit Fristen und Abfindungskosten. Weil eine Analyse der Ausgaben und Gegenüberstellung der aktuellen Einnahmen aber fehlt, sehe ich auch eine Insolvenz nicht als Lösungsansatz; jedenfalls nicht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.

3. Direktmitgliedschaft im Deutschen Fischereiverband
Einige LVe sind ja bereits direkt Mitglied im Deutschen Fischereiverband. Etwa der Verband Hessischer Fischer, der allerdings ebenso wie der DFV eine Mischform aus Anglern und Berufsfischern ist (so auch LFV Bayern). Und darin sehe ich nicht nur Vorteile. Die Interessen von Anglern und Berufsfischern stehen nicht selten diametral gegeneinander. Thomas selbst beklagt den zu großen Einfluss von Bewirtschaftern und auch wir in Berlin können ein Liedchen davon singen. Natürlich kann man den DFV so einstellen, dass eine angemessene Interessenvertretung aller Sparten erfolgen kann. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist er darauf jedoch in keinster Weise vorbereitet. Schon allein, dass der größte aller Fusionsverlierer, Peter Mohnert, dort immer noch Vizepräsident ist (und diese Position nicht längst vom DAFV eingenommen wurde), zeigt die dürftige Verfassung des DFV. Nehmen wir aber nur die Stellnetzfischerei rund um Rügen, die der dortigen Meerforellenangelei mehr und mehr den Garaus macht. Wie soll da ein Verband die Interessen der Angler vertreten, indem maßgeblich die Berufsfischerei organisiert ist?!

Es ist gut, wenn jetzt viele Vorschläge gemacht werden, wie wir wirklich zu einer ordentlichen Vertretung von Anglerinteressen kommen, was der fusionsgebeutelte, zögernde und zaudernde DAFV derzeit bekanntlich nicht für sich in Anspruch nimmt. Aber den Königsweg weisen weder die Vorschläge aus Sachsen, noch die hier von Thomas skizzierten Ansätze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Mitgliedschaft im DFV soll nur die rechtliche und wissenschaftliche Zuarbeit ermöglichen, nicht "Ersatz" für den DAFV als "Bundesverband" sein.

Diesen DAFV oder ähnlich strukturierte braucht kein Mensch - und vor allem kein Angler...

Daher eben rechtlichen und wissenschaftlichen Rat vom DFV und eine Lobbyzentrale in Berlin mit einem fähigen GF und einem professionellen Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter...

Die Gesamtkosten (DFV und Lobby in Berlin) für die Landesverbände würden nur einen Bruchteil dessen ausmachen, was sie heute dem DAFV in den Rachen schmeissen - mit, angesichts der Nullleistung des DAFV, zu erwartenden besseren Ergebnisen für Angler und das Angeln..

Man kann natürlich auch versuchen, diesen DAFV irgendwie zu retten....

DAFV2.0..

Dann, weil die es wieder nicht hinkriegen:
DAFV3.0.....

Immer weiter Geld und Zeit verschwenden...

Wir kennen es ja nicht besser..........

Das hier ist natürlich der Brüller:


> 2. Vertragsbruch
> Wäre ja keiner, wenn die Aufhebung *einvernehmlich* erfolgen würde.


Wie soll den diese Streit- und Trümmertruppe irgendwas auch nur ansatzweise einvernehmlich/einstimmig hinkriegen????

Wenn Du das wirklich glauben solltest, stellt sich mir die Frage nach bewusstseinserweiternden Substanzen am frühen Morgen....
:q:q:q


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hier ist natürlich der Brüller:
> 
> Wie soll den diese Streit- und Trümmertruppe irgendwas auch nur ansatzweise einvernehmlich/einstimmig hinkriegen????
> 
> ...



Darf ich Dich mal zitieren:
"Trotz des bekannten Grundsatzes pacta sunt servanda muss man einstimmig  die  Auflösung des Fusionsvertrages forcieren, um aus der finanziellen  Klemme mit den 2 Geschäftsstellen und dem Personal rauszukommen.."

Du selber hast also, ob bewusstseinsnormal oder -erweitert sei dahingestellt, die einstimmige Auflösung des Fusionsvertrages ins Spiel gebracht.
Aber egal - das ist ja nicht der springende Punkt.

Die Idee der Lobbyzentrale in Berlin (natürlich in Berlin) ist ja ganz charmant. Ein Geschäftsführer und ein PR-Profi. Na, ob das reicht? Wichtiger wäre für mich aber, wie und durch wen dann die Interessen der Angler definiert und die Lobbyarbeit priorisiert wird. Durch den Geschäftsführer? Und wer kontrolliert das? Wer wäre denn eigentlich der Arbeitgeber von den beiden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Idee der Lobbyzentrale in Berlin (natürlich in Berlin) ist ja ganz charmant. Ein Geschäftsführer und ein PR-Profi. Na, ob das reicht?


Obs reicht, sei dahingestellt - es wäre aber bereits deutlich mehr, als man jetzt für die Unsummen bekommt, die man dem DAFV in den Rachen schmeisst - und damit zu favorisieren..




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wichtiger wäre für mich aber, wie und durch wen dann die Interessen der Angler definiert und die Lobbyarbeit priorisiert wird. Durch den Geschäftsführer? Und wer kontrolliert das? Wer wäre denn eigentlich der Arbeitgeber von den beiden?


Das wäre doch mal ne sinnvolle Aufgabe für die Landesverbände (oder den vernünftigeren Teil von denen)!

Da einen knackigen Verein/Verband hinzukriegen, mit eindeutiger Satzung, kleinem, schlagkräftigen Präsidium, das ausschliesslich mittels erstklassiger Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit im Bund und Europa, in Medien, Politik und Gesellschaft die Arbeit der Landesverbände in den Ländern PRO ANGLER und PRO ANGELN zu fördern und zu unterstützen hat...

Oder hältst die Du die Landesverbände dazu nicht für fähig, sowas hinzukriegen?

Und hältst deswegen lieber am jetzigen Konstrukt "Trümmertruppe" und dessen vermeintlich möglicher Rettung fest??


PS:
Da schmeiss ich dann auch mal den §42 BGB einfach locker in den Raum...........


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was ich festhalte, interessiert doch keinen |rolleyes.

Deine Lobbyzentrale jedenfalls kannst Du Dir ja offenbar durchaus in der Rechtsform eines Verbandes vorstellen. Der allerdings klein, das ist ja nicht verkehrt. "Abspecken" beim DAFV ist ja auch ein nahezu zwingendes Thema. Und was Du als "ein Geschäftsführer und ein Mann für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" genannt hast, wäre ein hochprofessionelles Team, welches die Lobbyarbeit organisiert und durchführt. Multikompetente Spezialisten. (Pro Kopf müsste man da schon mit mindestens 60.000 Euro pro Jahr rechnen.) Das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen.
Der DAFV in seinem jetzigen Zustand macht ja alles mögliche. Sport, Angelveranstaltungen. Aber unter dem fusionsbedingten Einsparzwang macht er eines nicht: Lobbyarbeit.
Es müsste genau umgekehrt sein. Die Lobbyarbeit steht an erster Stelle und wenn etwas übrig ist, dann kann man es in Projekte nach Wahl stecken.
Wie das Ding heißt, wer da Präsident ist, das ist mir alles egal, solange die Lobbyarbeit läuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der DAFV in seinem jetzigen Zustand macht ja alles mögliche. Sport, Angelveranstaltungen. Aber unter dem fusionsbedingten Einsparzwang macht er eines nicht: Lobbyarbeit.
> Es müsste genau umgekehrt sein.


Eben - und das hier, da kannst Du als Jurist sicher was sagen dazu, angesichts dessen, dass Frau Dr. in ihrem Schreiben an Sollbach/Klasing schon angemerkt hat, dass der Bestand des Verbandes ohne deren Zahlung bereits kurzfristig gefährdet wäre:


> PS:
> Da schmeiss ich dann auch mal den §42 BGB einfach locker in den Raum...........


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Da schmeiss ich dann auch mal den §42 BGB einfach locker in den Raum...........



Immer vorsichtig, mit §§ schmeißen, wenn Juristen in der Nähe sind :q

Natürlich kann man den DAFV auch nach einer sanierenden Insolvenz weiterführen, falls Du das meinst.
Die Frage wäre, ob es dazu einer Insolvenz bedarf. Oder einfach nur ein paar mutiger Entscheidungen von verantwortlichen, sich verantwortlich fühlenden Funktionären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich meinte den zweiten Satz mit der Haftung.............

Auch gut:


> Oder einfach nur ein paar mutiger Entscheidungen von verantwortlichen, sich verantwortlich fühlenden Funktionären.


Im DAFV oder seinen LV erwartest Du die zu finden???

Das Thema Bewusstseinserweiterung hatten wir doch schon abgehakt, dachte ich..
:q:q:q


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - und das hier, da kannst Du als Jurist sicher was sagen dazu, angesichts dessen, dass Frau Dr. in ihrem Schreiben an Sollbach/Klasing schon angemerkt hat, dass der Bestand des Verbandes ohne deren Zahlung bereits kurzfristig gefährdet wäre:



Sicher kann ich weniger als die Präsidentin beurteilen, ob Zahlungsunfähigkeit vorliegt oder droht, also ob eine Insolvenzlage besteht oder nicht. Ich habe ja keine Zahlen. Entscheidend für die Eröffnung eines Insolvenzverfahrens ist jedoch nicht, was die Präsidentin in irgendwelchen Briefen schreibt, sondern die objektive Finanzlage.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die Präsidentin zumindest eine unmittelbare Insolvenzlage nicht als gegeben ansieht. Denn ansonsten wäre sie ja gezwungen, nicht nur insolvenzrechtliche Schritte einzuleiten, sondern auch, die säumigen Landesverbände nötigenfalls im Klagewege zur Zahlung zu zwingen. Das scheint sie jedenfalls nicht vorzuhaben.


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich meinte den zweiten Satz mit der Haftung.............
> 
> Auch gut:
> 
> ...



Na, das Treffen der big ten ist doch der Versuch, sich Mutige auszugucken. Ich habe Zweifel, ob da etwas Brauchbares bei rauskommt. So, jetzt hole ich mir erstmal Koffein.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Thomas fokussiert sich auf die beiden Geschäftsstellen und das Personal. Sind das aber wirklich die Kostentreiber, die schon die beiden Gründerverbände finanziell gebeutelt haben. Schließlich hat die Fusion keine Personalmehrung oder zusätzliche Geschäftsstellen gebracht, sondern nur die Festschreibung des Bestehenden, vorher jahrzehntelang auch finanzierbaren. Sicher, durch Austritte hat sich die Zahl der zahlenden Mitglieder erheblich verringert, was das knappe Erbe von VDSF und DAV zusätzlich schmälert.


 
Und nicht zu vergessen, dass man pro ehemaligem DAV-Mitglied ja nun etwas weniger Einnahmen hat, die haben ja mal mehr bezahlt als 2,-€, bei gleichem Personal...

Weitermachen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Denn ansonsten wäre sie ja gezwungen, nicht nur insolvenzrechtliche Schritte einzuleiten, sondern auch, die säumigen Landesverbände nötigenfalls im Klagewege zur Zahlung zu zwingen. Das scheint sie jedenfalls nicht vorzuhaben.


Da die LV das zu ihrem Selbstschutz (Gemeinnützigkeit) machen, würden dann auch als Beweise all die Treuhandkonten  etc. zur Sprache kommen, warum die nicht zahlen können...

Und damit wäre das auch offiziell den Behörden bekannt, so das in diesem Fall zu einem Steuer/Finanzverfahren diesbezüglich kommen müsste...

Wollte sie also einklagen, könnten sie den DAFV gleich dichtmachen ...
:q:q:q





> > Und nicht zu vergessen, dass man pro ehemaligem DAV-Mitglied ja nun etwas weniger Einnahmen hat, die haben ja mal mehr bezahlt als 2,-€, bei gleichem Personal.


Und?
Haben die kompetenten Landesverbände (EX-DAV wie EX-VDSF mit Ausnahme NDS)  doch genau so gewollt - oder meinst Du, die waren unfähig zu erkennen, dass dann die Kohle nicht reichen könnte??


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zu Punkt 1 von Brotfisch

Eine Zusammenarbeit des DAFV mit der Angelindustrie kann in meinen Augen nur förderlich für das Angeln in Deutschland sein.
Die Macht des Geldes auf seiner Seite zu haben ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. 
Besser als die Angelindustrie als Gegener zu haben.

Die Situation welche wir heute doch haben, diese ganze Kommerzialisierung des Angelns, der Angelgeräte...
ist doch der Angelindustrie geschuldet.
Feederangler fahren zur WM und EM. Gesponsort von der Angelindustrie. 
Deren Produkte werden nun gekauft.

Der DAFV oder auch viele anderen LV geraten doch ins hintertreffen.
Ein mancher hat es verstanden und solidarisiert sich mit denen. Es werden von einigen LV bereits Angelkurse mit den Angelpromis angeboten. Der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe kooperiert mit R. I. welcher von Browning gesponsort wird zusammen.


Das Argument Arbeitsplätze ist immer noch ein gutes Totschlagargument und zieht IMMER.
Warum soll sich dies kein Anglerverband zu nutze machen?

Wobei man sich auch im klaren sein sollte, ohne Moos nichts los.
Mit den paar Kröten welcher der DAFV kassiert, kann man keine gute Lobbyarbeit gegen PETA, NABU und BUND machen.

Es könnten beide Seiten profitieren.
Blei hin oder her..

Aber...die Industrie wird kaum Interesse haben mit solch einem Bundesverband zusammenzuarbeiten.
Dafür muss das Angeln in Deutschland raus aus der Ecke des reinen Nahrungsewerbes.


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@ Sharpo

Ich glaube, Thomas meinte mit thinktank nicht eine Zusammenarbeit der Industrie mit dem DAFV, sondern mit denjenigen, die seiner Meinung nach dem nachfolgen.

Grundsätzlich hätte die "Geräteindustrie" schon ein recht großes Interesse an einer Zusammenarbeit mit der Anglervertretung, selbst mit dem DAFV (wenn es sich denn lohnen würde). Das ist mir von namhaften Vertretern glaubhaft versichert worden. Und profitieren könnten davon auch in der Tat beide Seiten. Man wäre wegen des "Nahrungserwerbsangelns" auch nicht zimperlich. Die Industrie wäre schlecht beraten, wenn sie als conditio sine qua non von Zusammenarbeit ein Bekenntnis des Verbandes zum Wettangeln fordern würde. Dazu sind denen die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen in Deutschland zu gut bekannt.
Vielmehr ist es so, dass verbandsseitig eine allzu große Nähe zur Industrie immer als unerwünscht galt und die Kontakte in diese Richtung nicht wirklich gepflegt wurden. Diese ungute Tradition des VDSF scheint sich ja bruchlos im DAFV fortzusetzen. Es ist kein vernünftiger Grund für diese Haltung zu erkennen. Schon gar nicht wäre zu befürchten, dass die Industrie mit ihrem Geld den Anglern vorschreiben würden, was ihre Interessen sind. Auch bräuchte kein Funktionär Angst zu haben, vor einen fremden Karren gespannt zu werden. Dazu ist man dort viel zu professionell, um derartige Fehler zu begehen.

 P.S.: Lobbyarbeit muss immer positiv sein, sonst überzeugt sie nicht. Es geht also nicht um Lobbyarbeit GEGEN NABU etc, sondern FÜR Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, aktiver Naturschutz, Gewässerschutz, Fischartenschutz etc. Das Geld muss der Bundesverband dafür einfach haben. (Alter römischer Rechtsgrundsatz: Geld hat man zu haben!) Einfach nur eine Angelveranstaltungsmaschine auf Bundesebene, das braucht in der Tat kein Mensch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Diese ungute Tradition des VDSF scheint sich ja bruchlos im DAFV fortzusetzen..


In viel zu vielen Punkten setzt sich die unheilige VDSF-Tradition, zu der die DAV-Helden freudig und einstimmig übergetreten sind, fort - die kompetenten Anglerfeinde haben auch im DAFV leider nach wie vor die Macht..........

Und jetzt?

DAFV2.0?

Dann der DAFV3.0??

Oder lieber endlich was Vernünftiges?

Stichwort kleiner, schlagkräftiger Lobbyverband???


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @ Sharpo
> 
> Ich glaube, Thomas meinte mit thinktank nicht eine Zusammenarbeit der Industrie mit dem DAFV, sondern mit denjenigen, die seiner Meinung nach dem nachfolgen.
> 
> ...




Ok, dann habe ich Thomas falsch verstanden. 

Zur Lobbyarbeit:
Manchmal ist Lobbyarbeit auch gegen Nabu & Co. nötig. 
Bei manchen Verhandlungen zur Gewässerpacht spricht die Nabu ein starkes Wort mit.
Es geht nicht um Lobbyarbeit gegen die Grundsätze diverser Natur/ Tierschutzvereine.

Auch muss man es sich mal leisten können gegen diverse Peta Aktionen Stellung beziehen zu können.


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Man muss ja, ob man will oder nicht, davon ausgehen, dass selbst wenn der DAFV nicht mehr existieren würde, nahezu komplett die gleichen Personen aktiv wären, um die Nachfolge zu gestalten, die auch schon im VDSF und im DAV viele Jahre lang aktiv waren. Woher sollten denn auch neue kommen?

Und deswegen ist es so wichtig, öffentlich über so etwas wie die unrühmlichen Traditionen, die gemachten Fehler, die fehlende Diskussionskultur etc. pp. zu reden und zu schreiben. Allein die Beseitigung eines Verbandes namens DAFV ändert noch lange nichts an der Denke von gestern. Das Abtrennen des DAFV-Logos von der Angelweste macht ja schließlich nicht gleich den Kopf frei, so er denn verengt ist.

Wenn wir uns mehr darum kümmern, was die Ursachen für die Fehlentscheidungen sind, die den DAFV in seine Misere geführt haben, dann verstehen wir besser, wie man diese Misere in den Griff bekommen kann. Sicher, das ist der weitaus ungemütlichere Weg, als einfach nur "den DAFV" zum Teufel zu wünschen. Aber was ist denn der DAFV? Ist es eine unbrauchbare Satzung? Sind es zu viele Geschäftsstellen? Oder sind es die Funktionäre? Oder ihre Denke, die immer noch im vorgestern feststeckt und deswegen weder die innere Einheit, noch eine moderne Lobbyarbeit auf die Beine bekommt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn der DAFV? Ist es eine unbrauchbare Satzung? Sind es zu viele Geschäftsstellen? Oder sind es die Funktionäre? Oder ihre Denke, die immer noch im vorgestern feststeckt und deswegen weder die innere Einheit, noch eine moderne Lobbyarbeit auf die Beine bekommt?


Ja.........


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ok, dann habe ich Thomas falsch verstanden.
> 
> Zur Lobbyarbeit:
> Manchmal ist Lobbyarbeit auch gegen Nabu & Co. nötig.
> ...



Ich stimme Dir zu: 
Der Verband muss gegen diverse Petras Flagge zeigen können. Das geschieht aber eher in Richtung der eigenen Mitglieder, damit diese sehen, dass der Verband ihnen den Rücken stärkt, falls sie vor Ort angegriffen werden. Das ist notwendig, aber klar von Lobbyarbeit abzugrenzen.

Eine Lobbyarbeit hat immer zum Ziel, Politik zu einem bestimmten Handeln zu bewegen. Was sollte das bei "Lobby gegen Peta" sein? Ein Peta-Verbot? Wird es nicht geben.

Aber das sind letztlich Überlegungen, die diejenigen anstellen sollen, die dafür gewählt oder angestellt wurden.


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja.........



Und was ist, wenn DAFV weg ist?
Ein Vakuum?
Oder ein Haufen von betätigungssuchenden Alt-Funktionären, die sich alsbald einen neuen Verband basteln nach dem Muster des alten!!?

Oder sprudeln dann aus allen Fischteichen empor Kohorten von anglerischen Vollprofis, die uneigennützig und begierig von morgens bis nachts Anglerinteressen destillieren?

Vielleicht hast Du ja recht. Die Wüste lebt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wäre ein Vakuum wirklich für Angler oder das Angeln schlimmer als dieser DAFV????

Das zum einen.

Zum anderen:
Solange der DAFV weiter besteht, kann definitiv nichts im Sinne Pro Angler oder Pro Angeln entstehen, da die Helden Zeit, Kräfte, Personal und Finanzen dafür blockieren..



> Oder ein Haufen von betätigungssuchenden Alt-Funktionären, die sich alsbald einen neuen Verband basteln nach dem Muster des alten!!?


Das werden die LV nach dem DAFV-Desaster wohl nicht mehr so einfach mit sich machen lassen wie bisher - auch die müssen ihren Zahlern klar machen, wofür sie das Geld rauspulvern..........


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn DAFV weg ist?



Wo ist der Unterschied zum Status Quo? :g
Man hat eine neue Homepage mit neuem Logo umsonst gebastelt


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir zu:
> Der Verband muss gegen diverse Petras Flagge zeigen können. Das geschieht aber eher in Richtung der eigenen Mitglieder, damit diese sehen, dass der Verband ihnen den Rücken stärkt, falls sie vor Ort angegriffen werden. Das ist notwendig, aber klar von Lobbyarbeit abzugrenzen.
> 
> Eine Lobbyarbeit hat immer zum Ziel, Politik zu einem bestimmten Handeln zu bewegen. Was sollte das bei "Lobby gegen Peta" sein? Ein Peta-Verbot? Wird es nicht geben.
> ...



Ich habe keine Zeit ausführlich zu Schreiben...

Nur kurz...warum werden diverse Peta Aktionen vom DAFV oder auch LV nicht zur Anzeige gebracht?
Müssen sich Angler als Mörder titulieren lassen? Ich erinnere mal an die Aktion : "Dein Papa ist ein Mörder"
Üble Nachrede? Rufmord? Ka..was es da für Möglichkeiten gibt.
Ein Verband will jetzt gegen die Peta vorgehen..wegen so einem Königsfischen.
Warum wird dies nicht generell so gehandhabt?

Dann..
gibt es noch diese anderen selbsternannten Tier u. Naturschützer.
Krabbeln unerlaubt in Naturschutzgebiete rum, beschweren sich dann aber über Angler wenn diese selbst Trampelpfade nutzen, Angelzelte aufbauen oder die Nacht durch Angeln etc..

Der Angler muss sich rechtfertigen, der selbsternannte Natur/ Tierschützer welcher unerlaubt das Naturschutzgebiet betreten hat kommt ohne Schellte/ Anzeige davon?

Dies is Kleinkram, mir bewusst. War nur ein Beispiel ...um zu verdeutlichen das auch ein Verein/ Verband offensiver agieren könnte.

Auch zum Beispiel in dem Fall Anzeige/ Ermittlungen gegen den Karpfenangler anderer Thread.
In dem dortigen Fall wird der Angler doch schon vorverurteilt.

NDR Bericht...über das Trophäenangeln....
Was kommt von den LV...wir distanzieren uns vom Trophäenangeln. Keine Schutzargumente für die Angler. Verurteilung an Hand von zusammen geschnittenen Bildern/ Filmen.


----------



## Werner1 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Zeit ausführlich zu Schreiben...
> 
> Nur kurz...warum werden diverse Peta Aktionen vom DAFV oder auch LV nicht zur Anzeige gebracht?
> Müssen sich Angler als Mörder titulieren lassen? Ich erinnere mal an die Aktion : "Dein Papa ist ein Mörder"
> ...



Also wie man gegen die Kampagne "dein Papa..." vorgehen soll da bin ich mir nicht so sicher... Will man der Sache wirklich Vorschub geben indem man das öffentlich rügt? Wer kennt denn diese Kampagne? Das ist doch nur bei den PetraJüngern bekannt.

Eine Verbandsarbeit kann und darf sich meiner Meinung nach nicht um jeden kleinen Schiss eines jeden Gegners des Angelns kümmern. Damit wird dieser Schiss doch geadelt und man motiviert den Sch...enden noch mehr. Rechtlich kannst du gegen sowas glaube ich nicht wirklich vorgehen. Und was bringt es dir, wenn ein Gericht nach einer Ewigkeit die Unrechtmäßigkeit dieser Kampagne feststellt. Da sollten wir doch eher an die Realität denken.

Eine Verbandsarbeit sollte sich da orientieren wo sie angesiedelt ist, das wäre beim Bundesverband meiner Meinung nach in den Ebenen der Bundespolitik. Das scheint leider nicht richtig zu funktionieren!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Also wie man gegen die Kampagne "dein Papa..." vorgehen soll da bin ich mir nicht so sicher... Will man der Sache wirklich Vorschub geben indem man das öffentlich rügt? Wer kennt denn diese Kampagne? Das ist doch nur bei den PetraJüngern bekannt.
> 
> Eine Verbandsarbeit kann und darf sich meiner Meinung nach nicht um jeden kleinen Schiss eines jeden Gegners des Angelns kümmern. Damit wird dieser Schiss doch geadelt und man motiviert den Sch...enden noch mehr. Rechtlich kannst du gegen sowas glaube ich nicht wirklich vorgehen. Und was bringt es dir, wenn ein Gericht nach einer Ewigkeit die Unrechtmäßigkeit dieser Kampagne feststellt. Da sollten wir doch eher an die Realität denken.
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht. 
Man muss nicht auf jeden Schiss reagieren.

Aber man hat mittlerweile das Gefühl, als Angler alleine gelassen zu werden.
Schön klein beigeben, es könnte schlimmer kommen.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man WILL ja gar nicht Recht behalten. Aber leider bestätigt der DAFV seine Kritiker.
> Zugewinn an Erkenntnis ist immer erfreulich, auch wenn man gestern schon hätte schlauer sein können. Umso wichtiger ist das Papier. Sicher kann man den einen oder anderen Punkt anders sehen. Aber in seiner Grundsätzlichkeit der Analyse sollte es niemand versuchen, es vom Tisch zu wischen. Für die, die sich jetzt anschicken, die Rettung des Bundesverbandes zu versuchen, ist es jedenfalls eine beachtliche Gesprächsgrundlage. *Und wer weiß, vielleicht verhält sich ja sogar der Bundesverband dazu. Dann kann man sehen, was man mit dem aktuellen Präsidium erreichen kann und was nicht.*
> Vor uns liegt ein Stück etwas mehr Transparenz. Man darf gespannt sein, ob auch der Bundesverband dieses offene Niveau erreicht oder wieder alles nur zwischen den großen Präsidenten aushandeln will.



Der letzte Teil der hervorgehobenen Passage deiner Aussage trifft zu #h
..und was nicht..

Gruß von den Anglerverrätern


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und irgendwann begreifen (vielleicht??) auch die letzten Landes/Regional/Bezirksverbandler dann mal, dass der Bundesverband zwar nichts taugt und gegen Angler und das Angeln agiert..

Dass aber die Schuld daran die Landesverbände tragen, die genau diesen Bundesverband mit genau dieser Satzung, diesem Fusionsvertrag und diesem Personal genau so wollten - trotz aller Warnungen schon weit vorher (und beileibe nicht nur von uns..)...

Und die erst jetzt anfangen zu reagieren, wo die ersten Vernünftigen diesem Bundesverband die Kohle entziehen - und denen vorher alles wurscht war (denkt an die letzte HV, wo fast alle applaudierten, wegen dem fehlgeschlagenen Misstrauensantrag - HEUCHLER!!!!!).........



Schämt euch....................


----------



## Dunraven (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine Lobbyarbeit hat immer zum Ziel, Politik zu einem bestimmten Handeln zu bewegen. Was sollte das bei "Lobby gegen Peta" sein? Ein Peta-Verbot? Wird es nicht geben.
> 
> Aber das sind letztlich Überlegungen, die diejenigen anstellen sollen, die dafür gewählt oder angestellt wurden.



Hm wirklich?
Klar geht es normal um die Politik, aber geht es nicht auch um das Image und daher darum beim normalen Bürger ein positives Bild zu schaffen? Finden 30 Millionen Wähler Angeln toll, dann finden es auf einmal auch viele Politiker toll. :m

Lobby gegen PETA kann also schon sein Gegendarstellungen zu deren meist hanebüchenem Unsinn zu bringen. Die Aktion gegen das örtliche Königsfischen ist eher etwas das örtlich aufgenommen wirf und nicht bundesweit. Dann aber auch dafür sorgen das der Freispruch entsprechend in den Medien ist und gleich nach dem Bericht über die Anzeige schon mal gegen halten mit Fakten die sagen warum es natürlich erlaubt ist, warum es wichtig und richtig ist, usw. Ist das Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes? Nein, aber sie können doch Hilfestellung leisten indem sie, die über eine sehr gute Pressestelle/Experten im Umgang damit normal verfügen sollten um Lobbyarbeit zu machen, da Grundgerüste schaffen die örtlich nur noch angepasst werden müssen. Fakten gegen PETA Propaganda.

Und wenn man die PETA Aktionen als Blödsinn offen legt, fehlt auch die Unterstützung und auch die Politik wird sich fragen wie ernst man jemanden FACHLICH nehmen soll der nur auf die Schnauze fällt mit seinen Aktionen. Und das Lobbyarbeit durchaus auch nicht auf die Politik gerichtet sein muss (oder indirekt indem man den Einfluß des Gegenparts dort schwächt), zeigt doch auch http://www.petaermordettiere.de Wenn man die Seiten gegen diese Seite anschaut, dann heißt es da das ist eine Aktion der Lobby großer Konzerne. Wenn das stimmt, dann sehen die großen Weltkonzerne die Lobbyarbeit durchaus nicht nur direkt auf die Politik bezogen. Das sollte dann schon zu denken geben, wenn es denn stimmt.

Was ich btw. an dem offenen Brief interessant finde ist der Widerspruch.


> 1.
> Profilschärfung als gesamtdeutscher Anglerverband
> Dem DAFV ist es bisher
> nach unserer Wahrnehmung
> ...



Und in Punkt 7



> Wenn wir das Projekt „DAFV“ verspielen und scheitern lassen, wird sich zukünftige Interessenspolitik rund ums Angeln und Fischen nur noch auf Landesebene abspielen.





Sorry wegen der Schrift, das kopieren klappte nicht so. Sollte aber lesbar sein. 

In 1 sagen sie es gibt aktuell nur die Politik auf Landesebene (von einem Punkt abgesehen), in 7 befürchten sie das es in Zukunft nur noch selbige gibt wenn das Geld nicht weiter geleitet wird. Also mir stellt sich dann nur die Frage was ändert sich denn dann, wenn ich mir deren eigene Aussage ansehe. Ok Wasserkraft, aber das wars dann scheinbar auch schon. Der Rest bleibt doch auch jetzt scheinbar nur an den Ländern hängen, wenn ich den ersten Quote richtig verstehe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Sorry wegen der Schrift, das kopieren klappte nicht so. Sollte aber lesbar sein.


Habs Dir kleiner gemacht..


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn DAFV weg ist?
> Ein Vakuum?
> Oder ein Haufen von betätigungssuchenden Alt-Funktionären, die sich alsbald einen neuen Verband basteln nach dem Muster des alten!!?
> 
> ...



Ich habe Schwierigkeiten zu glauben, dass die LV tatsächlich einen starken Bundesverband wollen.

Ein starker Bundesverband wäre Taktgeber und Richtungsweiser nicht nur für das angeln allgemein, sondern gleichsam für die Ausrichtung der angeschlossenen Landesverbände. Ein gutes Stück Selbstbestimmung müsste geopfert werden, und damit auch eigene Ansichten und Ideologien. Das will aber keiner.

Im DAV hat das, der Historie geschuldet, recht gut funktioniert. So lange jedenfalls, bis Bernd Mikulin in die ewigen Fischgründe abberufen wurde. 

Im VDSF hat das soweit "funktioniert", wie die strippenziehenden Funktionäre sich nicht gegenseitig weh getan haben. 

Die Fusion, alleine geboren aus beidseitiger monetärer Klammheit der beiden Bundesverbände, hat dazu geführt, dass wohl ein jeder ein auf dem Wasser treibendes Ästchen als Rettungsring gesehen hat. Ein Ästchen, dass jedoch nicht einen zu tragen in der Lage war.

Im Grunde ist der DAVF genau das Konstrukt, welches die LV zu akzeptieren gewillt waren. Bloß leider ziemlich Pleite.

Ein Bundesverband hat demnach keinerlei Existenzberechtigung, hatte eine solche eigentlich nie, weil die LV sowieso machen, was sie wollen. 

Und genau das können sie auch, und billiger, ohne einen Bundesverband. Solange bei den LV untereinander keine Einigkeit herrscht, so lange man nicht zu grundlegenden Kompromissen bereit ist, so lange man nicht gewillt ist, ein gutes Stück Selbstbestimmung zu opfern, so lange wird ein starker Bundesverband nur eine Seifenblase sein.

Braucht man nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Bundesverband hat demnach keinerlei Existenzberechtigung, hatte eine solche eigentlich nie, weil die LV sowieso machen, was sie wollen.


Natürlich hätte ein Bundesverband eine Berechtigung....

Und ein guter BV wäre dringend nötig.....

Solange aber die LV als Zahler meinen, einen schwachen BV haben zu wollen, um selber keine "Macht" zu verlieren, solange braucht man kein solches sinnloses, geldverschlingendes Konstrukt wie aktuell den DAFV - da gebe ich Deiner Analyse vollkommen recht.

Und man sieht an der "Arbeit" des Bundesverbandes wie an den Reaktionen der Landesverbände, dass da kaum Besserung in Sicht ist.

Gerade mal 3 Verbände von 43 haben Fragen gestellt (und nie vom BV beantwortet bekommen), der Rest jubelte der Präsidentin und "Deutschland, einig Anglerland" zu - ob, weil sie es nicht besser wussten (= "Kompetenz") oder weil sie es genauso wollten (= Anglerverräter, Anglerfeinde), ist dabei halt eine der Fragen...

Und erst jetzt, wo es wegen der Finanzen eng wird (und eben NICHT! weil man sich um Angler oder das Angeln kümmern will), wachen einige auf und meinen, man sollte vielleicht doch mal überdenken, was dieser von den Landesverbänden genauso gewollte und installierte Bundesverband denn so treibt.. 

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und irgendwann begreifen (vielleicht??) auch die letzten Landes/Regional/Bezirksverbandler dann mal, dass der Bundesverband zwar nichts taugt und gegen Angler und das Angeln agiert..
> 
> Dass aber die Schuld daran die Landesverbände tragen, die genau diesen Bundesverband mit genau dieser Satzung, diesem Fusionsvertrag und diesem Personal genau so wollten - trotz aller Warnungen schon weit vorher (und beileibe nicht nur von uns..)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juli 2014)

Dunraven schrieb:


> Hm wirklich?
> Klar geht es normal um die Politik, aber geht es nicht auch um das Image und daher darum beim normalen Bürger ein positives Bild zu schaffen? Finden 30 Millionen Wähler Angeln toll, dann finden es auf einmal auch viele Politiker toll. :m
> 
> Lobby gegen PETA kann also schon sein Gegendarstellungen zu deren meist hanebüchenem Unsinn zu bringen. Die Aktion gegen das örtliche Königsfischen ist eher etwas das örtlich aufgenommen wirf und nicht bundesweit. Dann aber auch dafür sorgen das der Freispruch entsprechend in den Medien ist und gleich nach dem Bericht über die Anzeige schon mal gegen halten mit Fakten die sagen warum es natürlich erlaubt ist, warum es wichtig und richtig ist, usw. Ist das Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes? Nein, aber sie können doch Hilfestellung leisten indem sie, die über eine sehr gute Pressestelle/Experten im Umgang damit normal verfügen sollten um Lobbyarbeit zu machen, da Grundgerüste schaffen die örtlich nur noch angepasst werden müssen. Fakten gegen PETA Propaganda.
> ...




Da gibt es durchaus keinen Dissens. Auch wenn Lobbyarbeit "über Bande" Öffentlichkeit in Richtung Wähler wirksam wird, ist sie doch darauf gerichtet, am Ende die Politik zu einem bestimmten Verhalten zu bringen. Denn sonst würde die öffentliche Mobilisierung ja ins Leere laufen. 
Und auch bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit verfängt am Ende eher, für etwas zu sein als gegen etwas oder gar alles zu sein. Gegen Peta geht auch medial nicht, wohl aber für Aufklärung, was beim Angeln passiert.
Angler werden nicht bewundert oder geliebt, weil sie sagen, dass Petaner irregeleitete Pseudo-Tierschützer sind. Sondern weil sie das, was sie Positives am Wasser tun auch positiv darstellen [sollten]. 
(Der link betrifft ja den Sonderfall einer Verbraucherschutzorganisation. Diese Organisationen haben den Vorteil, dass sie nicht erst den Verbraucher ins positive Licht stellen müssen, weil er da qua Definition schon steht.)

Ich will auf keinen Fall ableugnen, dass Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und auch Aufklärung wichtige Bestandteile einer Lobbyarbeit sind. Mir kommt es jedoch darauf an, deutlich zu machen, dass Lobbyarbeit immer ein definiertes konkretes Ziel haben muss, dass dann meinetwegen gerne auch mit indirekten Methoden erreicht werden kann. Und vom Verband erwarte ich, dass er sich solche Ziele für seine Lobbyarbeit setzt und dieses auch transparent macht. Im Beispiel: Das Ziel ist doch nicht, die Wahrheit über Peta ans Licht zu bringen. Denn erstens geht es davon allein noch keinem Angler besser und zweitens würde uns die Wahrheit über Peta doch keinen Deut interessieren, wenn Peta nicht anglerfeindlich wäre. 
Damit ist nicht gesagt, welche Erfordernisse sich in Bezug auf Peta aus der internen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geben. Da kann es sehr viel wichtiger sein, etwas gegen Peta zu unternehmen, als bei der Lobbyarbeit. Und auch die Methoden können da anders sein.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe Schwierigkeiten zu glauben, dass die LV tatsächlich einen starken Bundesverband wollen.
> 
> Ein starker Bundesverband wäre Taktgeber und Richtungsweiser nicht nur für das angeln allgemein, sondern gleichsam für die Ausrichtung der angeschlossenen Landesverbände. Ein gutes Stück Selbstbestimmung müsste geopfert werden, und damit auch eigene Ansichten und Ideologien. Das will aber keiner.
> 
> ...



Lieber Ralle,
Deine Theorie, nach der die LVe mehrheitlich gar keinen starken Bundesverband haben wollen, ist leider nicht zu weit hergeholt. Das war jedenfalls im VDSF so und scheint im DAFV übernommen worden zu sein.
Es fängt damit an, dass man als LV-Präsident qua Amt auch auf der Bundesbühne steht, ob man will oder nicht. Einige wollen da auch nicht sonderlich, denn die fischereiliche Musik spielt ja in den Ländern, wo das Binnenfischereirecht zu Hause ist. Also wird auf Länderebene Bundespolitik als Nebenher, mehr oder weniger lästig angesehen und abgearbeitet, nicht selten ohne klare Vorstellungen darüber, wo die Landespolitik auf Bundesebene denn eigentlich hin will. Zudem wurde mindestens eine Generation von Landesfunktionären im VDSF mehr als einmal deutlich gemacht, dass man sich auf Bundesebene nicht zu sehr über die Grasnarbe hinauswagen soll, wenn man nicht auf die Finger bekommen will. Das hebt die Qualität des Bundesverbandes auch nicht gerade.
Der etwas hierarchischere DAV bringt hier zu wenig "Gift" ins Gesamtgemisch ein, als dass er gegen die Folgen dieser Entwicklungen im VDSF und jetzt im DAFV wirklich etwas ausrichten könnte.
Hinzu kommt, dass die LVe auch noch extrem heterogen sind: Große und kleine, solche mit und solche ohne Berufsfischer, mit oder ohne Naturschutz, mit großem oder kleinem Apparat usw. usf. Da sind die Interessen nicht leicht zu bündeln. Um so verwerflicher daher der Ansatz der big ten, es mal wieder unter sich auszumachen - diese Unterschiede werden in ihrer negativen Auswirkung auf den Bundesverband noch zusätzlich verschärft. (Aber vielleicht sehen wir das nur falsch und sie arbeiten genau daran ;-)
Aus Ländersicht könnte man sich fragen, wozu ein starker BV eigentlich nötig wäre. Lobbyarbeit im Bund - ok? Aber bei welchen Gesetzgebungsvorhaben eigentlich? Alles nicht so wichtig wie die Landesfischereischeinverordnung. Und dann ein VDSF, der nicht einmal in die Hauptstadt wollte, sondern die Einflussnahme auf die Bundesregierung von Offenbach aus managen wollte. |uhoh: Vielleicht musste deswegen im VDSF immer betont werden, dass man zugleich auch noch die Europaarbeit machen müssen, die doch eigentlich Aufgabe eines europäischen Anglerverbandes wäre. Selbstaufblähung als Existenzberechtigung quasi.
Das brächte uns zu der Frage, ob ein sich selbst bescheidender Bundesverband stärkere Unterstützung durch die Landesverbände bekommen könnte. Aus meiner Sicht nur dann, wenn den Landesverbänden der Stellenwert und die Notwendigkeit von Lobbyarbeit auf Bundesebene viel stärker klar und bewusst würde. Die wenigen "Aktionen" des DAFV in Sachen Kleinwasserkraftwerke sind nicht geeignet, auf Länderebene dieses Bewusstsein hervorzurufen oder zu stärken. Gleichwohl: Die Finanzkrise letztlich dürfte den Druck auf den BV stärker werden lassen, sich auf das Wesentliche zu konzentrieren und manches, was nice to have ist, sausen zu lassen. Der DAFV braucht eine Ausgaben- und Aufgabendiät. Wer dem ausweichen will, indem er auf die Rückkehr der solventen Bayern hofft, kommt mit Glück, Ach und Krach vielleicht (!) über die finanziellen Runden. Aber er wird am Ende auch keinen starken Bundesverband haben, weil es an der immateriellen Unterstützung fehlt - wie schon in der Vergangenheit.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich hätte ein Bundesverband eine Berechtigung....
> 
> Und ein guter BV wäre dringend nötig.....
> 
> Siehe:



Ja, aber vielleicht muss man mal wieder wirklich ernsthaft aufschreiben, warum er dringend nötig sein soll.....


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Lieber Ralle,
> Deine Theorie, nach der die LVe mehrheitlich gar keinen starken Bundesverband haben wollen, ist leider nicht zu weit hergeholt. Das war jedenfalls im VDSF so und scheint im DAFV übernommen worden zu sein.
> Es fängt damit an, dass man als LV-Präsident qua Amt auch auf der Bundesbühne steht, ob man will oder nicht. Einige wollen da auch nicht sonderlich, denn die fischereiliche Musik spielt ja in den Ländern, wo das Binnenfischereirecht zu Hause ist. Also wird auf Länderebene Bundespolitik als Nebenher, mehr oder weniger lästig angesehen und abgearbeitet, nicht selten ohne klare Vorstellungen darüber, wo die Landespolitik auf Bundesebene denn eigentlich hin will. Zudem wurde mindestens eine Generation von Landesfunktionären im VDSF mehr als einmal deutlich gemacht, dass man sich auf Bundesebene nicht zu sehr über die Grasnarbe hinauswagen soll, wenn man nicht auf die Finger bekommen will. Das hebt die Qualität des Bundesverbandes auch nicht gerade.
> Der etwas hierarchischere DAV bringt hier zu wenig "Gift" ins Gesamtgemisch ein, als dass er gegen die Folgen dieser Entwicklungen im VDSF und jetzt im DAFV wirklich etwas ausrichten könnte.
> ...



Ein Bundesverband nur um gegen Kleinwasserkraftwerke vorzugehen?

Welch ein Luxus.
Wobei selbst dieses Thema im Grunde Ländersache ist.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Lobby-/PR-Arbeit kann von vielen Seiten betrachtet werden.

Z.B. kann man daran arbeiten die *Zahl der Angler* (und damit auch der Beitragszahler) zu erhöhen, um einfach dichter in der Gesellschaft zu sitzen. 
Hierzu könnte man über die Hürde Fischereiprüfung nachdenken... #t
Und schon sieht man, dass man sich mit der Verbandsideologie selbst voll im Weg steht.

Unsere Gegner, die Petaschisten, arbeiten extrem erfolgreich mit dem *Promifaktor* (meist sogar für lau). 
Schaut man da auf... ich seh da gar nix. 
Wenn die Vollhonks Sido & Bushido für die Presse angeln gehen, kriegen sie 'ne Anzeige! Anstatt man die Vögel einfängt, ihnen nen Angelschein auf den Hintern klebt und Kühlerfiguren aus ihnen macht. 
Man stelle sich die wöchentliche Bravo-Kolumne vor, "mit Bushido beim Angeln". 
Welchen Run würden Vereinsjugendgruppen wohl erleben?

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nach Innen*:
Kleine Wasserkraft und Kormoran und 
...äh, ...öööh, ...
 |thinkerg:
ach ja : ...und kleine Wasserkraft!

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nach Außen?*
Nach Monaten eine HP zu präsentieren?
Die 4-6 Seiten im BLINKER, die sowieso nur jemand liest _(sorry, lesen könnte)_, der bereits Angler ist?
Und wenn Frau Dr. meint, über den Spiegel der Öffentlichkeit was zu sagen schreibt sie einen _Leser_brief?
Um Gottes Willen... |uhoh:

*Verknüpfung zur Justiz.*
Ja, so was gibt es grundsätzlich. Ist aber ein sehr spezielles Thema.
Ein Beispiel: Ist schon mal ein Schwarzangler dazu verknackt worden sein Bußgeld an einen (gemeinnützigen!) Anglerverband zu zahlen?
Nee, der zahlt eher an BUND & Nabu... #q

*Eigene Presse:*
da war mal was, oder? Irgendwas war da mal... |kopfkrat 
Ich saß mal vor Jahren in unserem Vereinsheim auf dem Schaizzhaus, da lag eine alte, vergilbte Zeitung rum; 
Fischwunder, Fischwunde, Fischwaid,... was war das nur? |kopfkrat
Hat das Ding jemals wer gelesen? #c

Schwenk zur *Lobbyarbeit bei der Politik*;
Da holt man sich eine MDB-Abgeordnete als Kopf des Präsidiums, bei der die Abwahl mehr als absehbar war & die selber davon spricht, keine Drähte zur EU zu haben. 
Ein Unternehmensberater würde fragen, _"was sollte das denn?"_.
Wo sind darüber hinaus die Netzwerke, die mit der Industrie, den Jägern, anderen (richtigen) Naturschützern & vor allem -nutzern geknüpft werden, um gemeinsam Bundes-, EU-Politik anzugehen?
Ein Totalausfall!

*PR durch Sport:*
Yes, yes, yes!!!  
_:vik:
_
Ein DAFV-Feederer ist Vizeweltmei..._
ach, tschuldigung, darüber wird ja nicht geredet. Mein Fehler, sorry._ |rotwerden
Es hat aber bestimmt mal ein Caster die Arenbergscheibe getroffen.

*und und und...* #c

Jeder Marketingstudent im 2. Semester würde mit Recht dem Verband eine 6 für seine katastrophale & nicht vorhandene Lobby- & PR-Arbeit geben.
Eine 6 bei _der_ Kernkompetenz einer bundesweiten Interessenvertretung.

*Meine Fresse, ist das schlecht!*


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich kotz auch schon#q#q Sowas von Inaktivität über all die Zeit!
In jeder Richtung! Egal,wo es was zu Richten gibt: Zero!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

und ich soll nicht immer von Trümmertruppe reden.............
:q:q:q

oder so........................


----------



## Pennywise (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und ich soll nicht immer von Trümmertruppe reden.............
> :q:q:q
> 
> oder so........................




Naja Trümmertruppe hört sich ja schon fast schon wieder positiv an ... man könnte unter Umständen Paralelen zu den "Trümmerfrauen" ziehen und von dem Gesichtspunkt aus gesehen währe das eine Beleidigung der Frauen die damals nach dem Krieg alles aufgebaut haben. Diejenigen die Du meinst machen eher alles kaputt ... die liegen die Paralelen eher woanders ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Diejenigen die Du meinst machen eher alles kaputt ... die liegen die Paralelen eher woanders ...


Kann ja leider nicht schreiben, was ich wirklich denke, da dies strafbar wäre (nicht das denken, das veröffentlichen...)...
.....................................


Die kompetenten (Kon)Fusions-Helden machen übrigens jetzt bei der Rettung des DAFV genauso weiter, wie sie das vor der (Kon)Fusion schon in den Sand gesetzt haben...

Keine Information der Vereine oder Angler...
Keine Diskussion, keine Mitnahme...
Mauscheln und murksen in Hinterzimmern..
Aussperren eines großen Teils gerade der kleineren Verbände..
und....
und....
und......

Es gab ja nun, wie von uns angekündigt, das Treffen der mauschelnden Landesverbände. Ohne Information des Bundesverbandes oder der anderen Landesverbände, in Saarmund gestern...

Statt 10 trafen sich nur noch 7 Verbände (darf man da ans Kinderlied mit 10 kleinen Negerlein denken?)..
 Schleswig-Holstein, Hessen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg und Thüringen:
Das traf sich allerdings mit unseren Veröffentlichungen...
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=54

Nachdem wir dazu veröffentlicht hatten, mussten die Sachsen nun wohl eben zumindest diese Infos rausgeben, um das Trugbild eines offen informierenden Verbandes aufrecht zu erhalten.

Dass keiner der anderen Verbände seine Mitglieder (Vereine) und Zahler (organisierte Angelfischer) über das anstehende Treffen auf seinen Seiten informierte, Meinungen einholte oder jetzt nach dem Treffen offen über Ergebnisse berichtete, wird nicht nur mich in keinster Weise wundern - das war so erwartet..........

Wie üblich fehlt ja jede weitere Information, was genau beschlossen wurde, wie vorgegangen werden soll, was das kosten soll, ob die weiteren LV eingebunden werden oder ob diese Gruppe weiter unter sich mauschelt....

Wie von uns vorhergesagt geht damit die Rettung des genau von diesen Leuten in den Sand gesetzten DAFV den genau gleichen Weg wie die (Kon)Fusion selber:
In "högschder" Kompetenz wird wieder nicht offen informiert und kommuniziert, sondern in Hinterzimmern wieder über die Köpfe der Zahler hinweg entschieden....

Also wird dabei auch, wie von mir schon befürchtet, nix Gutes für Angler oder das Angeln rauskommen können..........

Und dass das Präsidium des DAFV noch nicht ansatzweise begreift, was Sache ist, beweist dieses Schreiben der Präsidentin an den sächischen Verband (lesen und "geniessen"), als Antwort auf den "Offenen Brief" der Sachsen zur Ankündigung oben genannten Hinterzimmermauscheltreffens..:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/AntwortHK_LVSA.pdf

(erhellend auch, dass das Dokument nicht vom Landesverband, sondern von einem seiner Mitglieder (Muldenfischer Zwickau e.V.) veröffentlicht wurde..............)


Da capo, (Landes- und Bundes)Verbandler, ihr blamiert ihr euch immer weiter..................


----------



## silversurfer81 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Alter Schalter.....

in welcher (Parallel-)Welt lebt denn unsere Fürstin???????????

Ist schon erschreckend wie Fremd- und Selbstbild doch auseinanderdriften können |uhoh:

Hoffentlich klopft bald die Insolvenz mit Vehemenz an die Tür und löst das "Problem" des DAFV...

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Alter Schalter.....
> 
> in welcher (Parallel-)Welt lebt denn unsere Fürstin???????????
> 
> Ist schon erschreckend wie Fremd- und Selbstbild doch auseinanderdriften können |uhoh:


RICHTIG!!!

Daher *MUSS* man immer wieder darauf hinweisen!!

*Um nicht zu vergessen, dass die Landesverbände, die das alles so wollten und machten, die eigentlich Schuldigen sind!!*

Und vor allem unfähig sind, zu einer Lösung im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die kompetenten (Kon)Fusions-Helden machen übrigens jetzt bei der Rettung des DAFV genauso weiter, wie sie das vor der (Kon)Fusion schon in den Sand gesetzt haben...
> 
> Keine Information der Vereine oder Angler...
> Keine Diskussion, keine Mitnahme...
> ...





PS:


			
				silversurfer81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich klopft bald die Insolvenz mit Vehemenz an die Tür und löst das "Problem" des DAFV...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stefan



*Nicht das Problem "des DAFV" muss gelöst werden, sondern das "Problem DAFV"*


----------



## silversurfer81 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nicht das Problem "des DAFV" muss gelöst werden, sondern das "Problem DAFV"*




Hallo Thomas,

so war es gemeint....#h ich wollte es nur schön verpacken, da es offensichtlich ist, dass der Verband selbst sein größtes Problem ist. :m

Gruß

Stefan

PS: ach ja für alle die es nicht glauben: 
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe
- die Erde ist eine Scheibe:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> hallo thomas,
> 
> so war es gemeint....#h ich wollte es nur schön verpacken, da es offensichtlich ist, dass der verband selbst sein größtes problem ist. :m


#6#6#6

Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *..nicht zu vergessen, dass die Landesverbände, die das alles so wollten und machten, die eigentlich Schuldigen sind!!*


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sind Wettangeln als Hegefischen getarnt nun offiziell erlaubt?|kopfkrat

Zitat:"[edit by Admin: Leute, keine direkten, nur sinngemäße Zitate, wisst ihr doch (zudem ist das Thema Wettangeln im anderen Thread besser aufgehoben)]

Wie begründet sich diese Einschätzung?

Gibt es bereits eine Bestätigung vom BMF?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Offtopic an:



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gibt es bereits eine Bestätigung vom BMF?


Quatsch, die haben nicht mal ansatzweise vor, das zu klären mit den Behörden laut ihren Schreiben an die LV...

Die wollen nur ihre internen, privaten Verbandsrichtlinien ändern, die eh keinerlei Relevanz bezüglich der AO haben - die haben rein gar nichts begriffen, nicht ansatzweise!!!

Offtopic aus....


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass das Präsidium des DAFV noch nicht ansatzweise begreift, was Sache ist, beweist dieses Schreiben der Präsidentin an den sächischen Verband (lesen und "geniessen"), als Antwort auf den "Offenen Brief" der Sachsen zur Ankündigung oben genannten Hinterzimmermauscheltreffens..:
> http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/AntwortHK_LVSA.pdf



Es ist kaum zu glauben, mit welcher Inbrunst diese Dame derartigen Unfug verbreitet.

Die einzige Institution, die die Frage der Gemeinnützigkeit verbindlich klären kann, ist und bleibt das BFM. Da fragt man jedoch nicht nach, wohl weil man um eine nicht genehme Antwort weiß.
Auch wenn sich ein paar Hansel zusammensetzen und neue Richtlinien für das Wettangeln definieren, so ist ein wie auch immer ausfallendes Ergebnis Schall und Rauch.
Da könnte man sich auch mit seinen Arbeitskollegen zusammensetzen und ein neues Lohnsteuerrecht beschließen.

Die heute verbindliche Regelung wurde vom VDSF mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder beschlossen und vom BFM akzeptiert. Keine dieser Institutionen interessiert es, was ein paar Verbandsfunktionäre beschließen.

Und was für eine Drohung, wenn Frau Präsidentin damit buhlt, das Präsidium würde seine Arbeit einstellen. Erstens ist das keine Drohung, sondern ein nettes Angebot. Und zweitens muss man erst vorzeigbare Arbeit leisten, bevor man etwas einstellen kann. So kann die Antwort auf diese Ankündigung nur lauten : "Ja, bitte"

Auch arbeite man an einer Weiterentwicklung der DAFV-Leitsätze. "Weiterentwicklung" bedeutet, da ist etwas vorhanden, was man voranbringen möchte.
Es mag an meiner Kurzsichtigkeit liegen, darum bitte ich darum, mir die bereits vorhandenen, weiter zu entwickelnden  Leitsätze zu benennen.

Gleiches gilt für das "sehr klare" Profil "pro Angler". Bitte wo denn?
Man mag sich daran erinnern, dass Frau Dr. in Ihrer Antrittsrede alle nicht organisierten Angler als "keine richtigen Angler" bezeichnet hat. Allerdings hat sie gut gegendert, als sie nicht nur "Angler" sondern auch "Anglerinnen" erwähnt.
Ein Quantensprung im Kommunikationswesen und nicht weniger wertvoll, wie das künstlerisch anspruchsvolle Logo.

Von , vornehm ausgedrückt, eingeschränkter Selbstwahrnehmung, zeugt die Aussage bezüglich bundes- und europaweiter Arbeit. Die HP des DAFV zeigt:

2 Nachrufe
2 Artikel zur Fishing Masters Show
1 Selbstbeweihräuchernes Interview in Fisch&Fang
2 Besatzmaßnahmen
1 Bericht über eine Ehrung
12 weitere Berichte diverser Inhalte

"Leistungen" des DAFV, so man dies so nennen mag, finden sich genau 6. 

Da hat jeder ländliche Kaninchenzuchtverein wesentlich mehr zu bieten.

Ja, und die Finanzlage, die scheint ja gar nicht so schlecht zu sein. Immerhin befindet man sich vollständig im Rahmen des Haushaltsplanes. Und man hat auch schon gespart. Gespart, weil man sonst eine "sehr viel höhere" Entnahme aus den Rücklagen hätte tätigen müssen. 

Da stellt sich die Frage:"Welche Rücklagen"?
Und man muss feststellen, dass bereits Entnahmen aus der "Rücklage" getätigt wurden. War das so im Haushaltsplan vorgesehen? Mag sein, muss ja sein, da man sich ja voll im Rahmen selbigem bewegt. 
Oder kann es sein, dass man vor lauter Hunger das Saatgut frisst?

Toll auch die Würdigung der Arbeit der beiden Geschäftsstellen. Ohne den Mitarbeitern zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber bitte wo ist die Wertschöpfung aus deren Arbeit?

Es gäbe kein doppeltes Personal ? Na dann hat der Verband ja noch eine wahrhaft herkulische Aufgabe vor sich, will er doch gem. Verschmelzungsvertrag das Personal nach 8 Jahren ab Fusionsbeginn halbieren. Das aber setzt ein immenses Rationalisierungspotential voraus. Man darf gespannt sein.

Rom wäre nicht an einem Tag gebaut, proklamiert die Präsidentin. Eine Platitüde die verschleiert, dass Rom sehr wohl in einer Nacht abgebrannt ist.

Dieses Antwortschreiben besteht aus Worthülsen, die nicht eine einzige konkrete Antwort geben. Ich denke, nicht wenige, an die es gerichtet ist, werden es als bodenlose Frechheit interpretieren.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an:
> 
> 
> Quatsch, die haben nicht mal ansatzweise vor, das zu klären mit den Behörden laut ihren Schreiben an die LV...
> ...



War mir schon klar, war ja nur so eine Frage. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> . Ich denke, nicht wenige, an die es gerichtet ist, werden es als bodenlose Frechheit interpretieren.


Damit traust Du den Landesverbänden (Adressaten), die das ja alles so wollten und jetzt schon zeigen, dass sie wie bei der (Kon)Fusion auch bei der Rettung des DAFV wieder die gleichen Fehler machen, mehr zu als ich....

Ich glaube nicht, dass die das erkennen (können oder wollen).......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die einzige Institution, die die Frage der Gemeinnützigkeit verbindlich klären kann, ist und bleibt das BFM. Da fragt man jedoch nicht nach, wohl weil man um eine nicht genehme Antwort weiß.
> Auch wenn sich ein paar Hansel zusammensetzen und neue Richtlinien für das Wettangeln definieren, so ist ein wie auch immer ausfallendes Ergebnis Schall und Rauch.
> Da könnte man sich auch mit seinen Arbeitskollegen zusammensetzen und ein neues Lohnsteuerrecht beschließen.


 
Mich würde zuerst einmal interessieren, wie die Kommission zur Bewertung kommt, dass trotz Unterstützung des Wettangelns die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährdet ist.

Die aktuelle Einschätzung der Kommission hat allerdings schon Auswirkungen. Da sitzen meines Wissens nach einige Steuerrechts-Profils drin und deren Aussage ist implizit, dass eine Aberkennung des Gemeinnützigkeitsstatus rechtlich nicht haltbar ist. Das würde dann im Ernstfall, falls das BFM das anders sieht, auf einen Rechtsstreit hinauslaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Denen liegen doch bis jetzt noch nicht mal die Auszüge der Treuhand- und Anderkonten vor, über die auch 2013 und 2014 (davor eh sowohl im DAV (Treuhand) und VDSF (Anderkonten)) die DAFV-Veranstaltungen abgerechnet wurden (inkl. Ausschüttungen Goldmünzen für zigtausende Euros etc.)  - ohne solche grundlegende Infos (warum das wohl das DAFV-Präsidium trotz zigfacher Nachfrage aus den LV nie vorgelegt hat??) und mit "Märchen erzählen" kann man zu solchen für Informiertere "nicht nachvollziehbaren Bewertungen" kommen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mich würde zuerst einmal interessieren, wie die Kommission zur Bewertung kommt, dass trotz Unterstützung des Wettangelns die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährdet ist.
> 
> Die aktuelle Einschätzung der Kommission hat allerdings schon Auswirkungen. Da sitzen meines Wissens nach einige Steuerrechts-Profils drin und deren Aussage ist implizit, dass eine Aberkennung des Gemeinnützigkeitsstatus rechtlich nicht haltbar ist. Das würde dann im Ernstfall, falls das BFM das anders sieht, auf einen Rechtsstreit hinauslaufen.



Die Komission kann gar nicht zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass eine Unterstützung des Wettangelns die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährdet, denn diese Gefährdung ist ein Fakt.

Die Komission kann lediglich zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass es sich bei den diskutierten Praktiken nicht um ein Wettfischen handelt.
Die Bedingungen dafür wurden seinerzeit vom VDSF mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder ausgehandelt. Diese Bedingungen sind nicht einseitig vom Verband veränderbar. Da können die beschließen, was sie wollen.
Und ein Rechtstreit mit dem BFM dürfte ebenso spannend wie langwierig sein. Des weiteren wäre auch das ein Todesstoß, denn ein Rechtsstreit hat in diesem Fall keine aufschiebende Wirkung. Da muss erstmal gezahlt werden, und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> . Da muss erstmal gezahlt werden, und das nicht zu knapp.


Und daher - sowie auch daher:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denen liegen doch bis jetzt noch nicht mal die Auszüge der Treuhand- und Anderkonten vor, über die auch 2013 und 2014 (davor eh sowohl im DAV (Treuhand) und VDSF (Anderkonten)) die DAFV-Veranstaltungen abgerechnet wurden (inkl. Ausschüttungen Goldmünzen für zigtausende Euros etc.)  - ohne solche grundlegende Infos (warum das wohl das DAFV-Präsidium trotz zigfacher Nachfrage aus den LV nie vorgelegt hat??) und mit "Märchen erzählen" kann man zu solchen für Informiertere "nicht nachvollziehbaren Bewertungen" kommen..



ist der Selbstschutz der Landesverbände, die zuerst mal klar machen über Überweisungen der Beiträge auf Sperrkonten, dass sie das nicht tolerieren, mehr als gerechtfertigt.

Unverantwortlich handeln nur die übrigen 41 Landes- und Spezialverbände, die brav weiterzahlen...

Högschde Kompetenz halt..................


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Deswegen ja die Frage wie diese Kommission auf diese Bewertung kommt.

Die Begründung wäre sicherlich für alle Angelvereine interessant.

Könnte man den DAFV nach solch einer Aussage evtl. in Haftung nehmen wenn es Probleme mit dem Finanzamt vor Ort geben sollte?

Details zu dieser Bewertung/Einschätzung wären wirklich sehr interessant.


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Darf ich die Präsidentin zitieren:
[edit by Admin: nein, keine wörtlichen Zitate, nur sinngemäß]"

Da haben wir einen Bundesverband, der eindeutig pro Angler ist - und keiner hat es gemerkt. 
Nicht nur die Meckerheinis vom AB nicht, sondern sogar sächsichen Spitzenfunktionären ist diese Verbesserung komplett entgangen, obwohl doch alles deutlich konkreter formuliert wurde als bei VDSF und DAV. 

Wenn es also nicht einmal LV-Präsidenten kapieren, wie gut und konkret der DAFV arbeitet, dann ist auch folgerichtig, "alle(n) Angerlinnen und Anglern, die in ihren Vereinen und Verbänden Funktionen innehaben" Nachhilfeunterricht in römischer Geschichte zu erteilen. 

Nach dem Motto: 
Haltet mal alle schön die Füsse still und stellt keine doofen Fragen oder gar Forderungen - lasst Mutti mal machen.

Ich bin verzweifelt. 
Tagtäglich fast versuche ich mich, über alle Entwicklungen im DAFV auf dem Laufenden zu halten - und da entgeht mir komplett, dass da eigentlich schon alles "konkret formuliert" ist - von irgendwelchen Kommissionen und Arbeitsgruppen! 

Dann sind ja alle Prozesse schon gelaufen und man hat nicht einmal ein leises Rauschen der Diskussionen gehört?! 

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Füsse auch stillhalten, so ignorant wie ich bin.

Da treffen sich big seven, sieben der "großen" Landesverbände mit dem erklärten Ziel, dem Bundesverband auf die Sprünge zu helfen. 
Und die Präsidentin, statt die Initiative aufzugreifen und "einzubauen", schreibt einem der sieben, er solle sich nicht einmischen und seine Vorschläge seien nicht zu gebrauchen!?!

Und noch ein Zitat:
"[edit by Admin: kein wörtliches zitieren]]."

Natürlich war uns allen klar, dass nicht der DAFV und sein Präsidium schuld an der Misere ist, sondern allein die misstrauischen Landesverbände sind es. 

Dass die Aktivitäten der Altverbände fortgeführt werden, habe ich hier bereits angemerkt, wenn auch kritisch. 

Aber worin das _zusätzliche _und _stärkere _politische Einbringen der Anglerinteressen bestehen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Alles, was ich dazu von der Präsidentin selbst zu lesen bekommen habe, ist weder mehr, noch stärker pro Angler, noch eine Stärkung der Lobbyarbeit. 
Sondern dümpelt weiter auf dem niedrigen, ziel- und planlosen Niveau der Gründerverbände. 

Aber auch das sehe vermutlich nur ich mit meinen begrenzten Wahrnehmungsfähigkeiten so. 
Gut, dass die Präsidentin mich endlich einmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat.

Also big seven, zurück in's Glied!


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

[Naja, hier wäre der Wortlaut schon wichtig gewesen. Kann ja jeder den veröffentlichten Brief daneben legen und die entsprechenden Passagen raussuchen.]


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Daher gerne nochmal den Link zur schriftlichen "Äußerung" der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass das Präsidium des DAFV noch nicht ansatzweise begreift, was Sache ist, beweist dieses Schreiben der Präsidentin an den sächischen Verband (lesen und "geniessen"), als Antwort auf den "Offenen Brief" der Sachsen zur Ankündigung oben genannten Hinterzimmermauscheltreffens..:
> http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/AntwortHK_LVSA.pdf
> 
> (erhellend auch, dass das Dokument nicht vom Landesverband, sondern von einem seiner Mitglieder (Muldenfischer Zwickau e.V.) veröffentlicht wurde..............)
> ...




Und, auch nicht vergessen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *..nicht zu vergessen, dass die Landesverbände, die das alles so wollten und machten, die eigentlich Schuldigen sind!!*


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Tja, das meint die Präsidentin auch, dass die Landesverbände schuld sind. Insofern deckt sich deren Auffassung mit Ralles und Deiner....
Aber die Erkenntnis hilft ja auch nur begrenzt weiter.

Leider ist die Erklärung aus dem Kreise der big seven ja ähnlich unkonkret wie die Politik von Frau Happach-Kasan. Wie wollen die denn nun den DAFV auf Vordermann bringen? Solidaritätszuschlag zur ÜBerbrückung der fehlenden Gelder aus dem Rheinischen und dem Niedersächsischen? Klare Vorgaben, vielleicht sogar inhaltliche Anträge? Diskussion über Leitlinien und darüber, was eigentlich "pro Angler" ist - da versteht ja offensichtlich die Präsidentin etwas anderes darunter als Herr Richter?!

Von allen Seiten lese ich nur: wir haben etwas konkretes gemacht. Was das aber sein soll, steht nicht einmal zwischen den Zeilen. Die bloße Behauptung der Konkretheit macht aus Blabla noch lange nicht Substanz.

Danke auch für die nochmalige Einstellung des links zum Präsidentinnenbrief.
Ich lese ihn gerade ein drittes mal. Jetzt unter dem Blickwinkel: Was will sie eigentlich erreichen? Wo will sie hin? Wie soll das passieren?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich lese ihn gerade ein drittes mal. Jetzt unter dem Blickwinkel: Was will sie eigentlich erreichen? Wo will sie hin? Wie soll das passieren?


 
Wenn du das herausgefunden hast, teile es ihr bitte mit. Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, das wüsste sie auch gern.

Für mich ist das teilweise ein Déjà-vu aus dem Berufsleben. Da sind mir auch schon mehrfach Manager begegnet, die mit ihren Aufgaben überfordert waren, unfähig mit den richtigen Leute Netzwerke zu bilden und eine Strategie auszuarbeiten, wohin die Reise gehen soll. Teils, weil sie gar nicht wussten, um was es eigentlich geht.
Das Ergebnis war jeweils etwas verschieden, aber immer sehr unschön für alle direkt Beteiligten.


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es fällt schwer, Deinen Mutmaßungen zu widersprechen. Im Gegenteil, wer verständig ist, kann sogar "Honig" daraus saugen.

Ich habe leider nichts herausgefunden. Da werden formale Rechtspositionen hochgehalten (was mich an viele Schreiben eines ihrer Vorgänger erinnert), Tätigkeiten angedeutet, die nicht einmal ansatzweise beschrieben werden, mehr oder weniger verdeckte Vorwürfe und Schuldzuweisungen an andere und schließlich die Bitte um Geduld. Nach so langer Zeit (von wegen "ein Tag in Rom"): Wo will sie hin? Was ist Plan B, wenn die Bayern nicht zurückkommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wenn die Bayern bei dem Schmierentheater so blöde und bescheuert wären, als Zahlvieh in diese Trümmertruppe zurück zu kommen, dann hätten sies wirklich nicht besser verdient ;-))

Das trau ich aber nicht mal den Verbandlern aus Bayern zu ;-))))



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn du das herausgefunden hast, teile es ihr bitte mit. Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, das wüsste sie auch gern.


Mir auch bitte ...
;-))))

Trümmertruppe?????????

oder so..........................


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was ist Plan B, wenn die Bayern nicht zurückkommen?


 
Warum sollten die Bayern aktuell überhaupt erwägen, zurückzukommen? #d

Mir fällt da derzeit aber auch kein einziger, ansatzweise plausibler Grund ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir fällt da derzeit aber auch kein einziger, ansatzweise plausibler Grund ein.


Mal richtig durchlesen, irgendeiner wird denen schon einfallen, damit sie als Zahlvieh für den DAFV zurückkommen dürfen...

:vik::vik::vik:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> silversurfer81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alter Schalter.....
> ...





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Darf ich die Präsidentin zitieren:
> [edit by Admin: nein, keine wörtlichen Zitate, nur sinngemäß]"
> 
> Da haben wir einen Bundesverband, der eindeutig pro Angler ist - und keiner hat es gemerkt.
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist kaum zu glauben, mit welcher Inbrunst diese Dame derartigen Unfug verbreitet.
> 
> Die einzige Institution, die die Frage der Gemeinnützigkeit verbindlich klären kann, ist und bleibt das BFM. Da fragt man jedoch nicht nach, wohl weil man um eine nicht genehme Antwort weiß.
> Auch wenn sich ein paar Hansel zusammensetzen und neue Richtlinien für das Wettangeln definieren, so ist ein wie auch immer ausfallendes Ergebnis Schall und Rauch.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Um den DAFV net absaufen zu lassen.
Mit einer Stimme sprechen.

Zahlvieh sein wie Thomas schon es treffend beschrieb.

Ich fand Thomas seine Ausdrucksweise oftmals nicht gut, mittlerweile kann ich ihn vollstens verstehen.

Was den DAFv angeht, da kann man nur noch einen dicken Hals bekommen und feuerrot anlaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich fand Thomas seine Ausdrucksweise oftmals nicht gut, mittlerweile kann ich ihn vollstens verstehen.
> 
> Was den DAFv angeht, da kann man nur noch einen dicken Hals bekommen und feuerrot anlaufen.


Die Zeit zeigts halt...

Danke......

Ich bemüh mich ja auch immer um verbale Schadensbegrenzung, wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann ja leider nicht schreiben, was ich wirklich denke, da dies strafbar wäre (nicht das denken, das veröffentlichen...).....................................


----------



## Fischer am Inn (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo Naturliebhaber




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum sollten die Bayern aktuell überhaupt erwägen, zurückzukommen? #d
> 
> Mir fällt da derzeit aber auch kein einziger, ansatzweise plausibler Grund ein.



mir scheint, Du nimmst nicht mehr an den realen Diskussionen zur Verbandsarbeit teil, sondern teilst mehr das Leben hier auf der virtuellen Ebene des AB-Forums.

Die Frage der Rückkehr wird in der Tat erwogen. Die Antwort ist momentan eher tendenziell nein. Nur was das bedeutet, wenn Bayern anfängt, eigenständig auf Bundes- und Europaebene (was aufgrund der Sonderstruktur der CSU-Landesgruppe sehr leicht möglich ist) zu agieren .....

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Die Antwort ist momentan eher tendenziell nein.



ääääh - letzte Mitgliederversammlung (Mitglieder des Verbandes in Bayern sind die Bezirksverbände) hat ALLEINE der mittelfränkische dafür gestimmt, aus dem DAFV rauszubleiben - der  Rest, Zahlvieh...........................

Aber das sind ja intern bayrische Probleme, hier gehts ja um den DAFV (zuerst für Fusionsvertrag und Satzung stimmen und sich dann davonmachen, könnte man auch als bösartig oder hinterfotzig interpretieren - clever wars ja das rausgehen der Bayern, warum dann aber nicht auch konsequent dagegen gestimmt?)...

Und aus dem DAFV wird mit oder ohne Bayern nichts anderes als das jetzt sich bietende traurige Bild entstehen können - es mauscheln ja immer noch die gleichen "högschd" kompetenten Helden dran rum aus den LV...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Nur was das bedeutet, wenn Bayern anfängt, eigenständig auf Bundes- und Europaebene (was aufgrund der Sonderstruktur der CSU-Landesgruppe sehr leicht möglich ist) zu agieren .....



Jawoll. Edmund Stoiber for President.:vik:


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der LFV Bayern hat in der Frage des "Wiedereintritts" in den DAFV klare Voraussetzungen formuliert:
1.) Die inhaltliche Ausrichtung des DAFV muss stimmen.
2.) Die Finanzen des DAFV müssen in Ordnung sein.

Damit ist völlig klar, dass die Frage der Mitgliedschaft Bayerns nicht anhand der Kriterien des AB, sondern anhand der o.g. Kriterien beurteilt werden wird. Das wird in einem Verfahren geschehen, dass es dem Landespräsidium ermöglichen wird, eine halbwegs gesicherte Mehrheit zustande zu bringen - in die eine oder in die andere Richtung. Das von Thomas erwähnte Votum ist nichts weiter als eine Prozessinformation, ein Zwischenstand. Ich würde nicht einmal eine Tendenz rauslesen. Denn grundsätzlich sind die meisten in Bayern für eine Mitgliedschaft, aber nur eben bei Eintritt der genannten Bedingungen. Dass diese jetzt schon vorlägen, behauptet dort eigentlich auch keiner. Es fließt also noch einiges Wasser die Isar hinunter.

Natürlich lassen die bayerischen Wiedereintrittskriterien Beurteilungsspielräume zu. Das ist auch klug. So können die konkreteren Anforderungen im direkten Kontakt zwischen dem DAFV- und dem LFV-Präsidium erörtert und "mehrheitsfähig" gemacht werden. Was zu diesem Ansatz nicht passt, ist der Kurs des DAFV-Präsidiums, welches statt die finanziellen Hausaufgaben zu machen, nach dem Prinzip Hoffnung darauf wartet, dass die bayerischen Beitragszahlungen wieder sprudeln. 

Nichts deutet darauf hin, dass Bayern vorschnell in den Verband zurückkehrt. Die Kriterien sind vielmehr als Aufforderung an den Bundesverband zu verstehen, in den zentralen Punkten aufzuräumen. Insofern sind sie durchaus auch in der Nähe des Sachsen-Papiers zu sehen.

Das DAFV-Präsidium sollte diesen Zusammenhang nicht erst dann erkennen, wenn sich aus big seven eine neue Initiative mit Forderungskatalog entwickelt hat. Die kleinen Landesverbände, auch wenn sie bislang nicht dazu befragt und nach Saarmund nicht eingeladen wurden, dürften ebenfalls für grundlegende Korrekturen bei den Finanzen und bei der inhaltlichen Ausrichtung des Bundesverbandes favorisieren. So generell formuliert jedenfalls dürfte es für entsprechende Vorhaben sicher eine sehr breite Mehrheit geben. Das scheint man im DAFV-Präsidium nicht zu sehen; dort denkt man, man habe bei der Ausrichtung eigentlich schon alles erledigt. Jedenfalls klingt das Schreiben der Präsidentin an den sächsischen Verband so. Wenn das dann so ist, dann hat das Präsidium des DAFV in einer existenziellen Kernfrage der Verbandspolitik einen offenen Dissens mit der überwältigenden Mehrheit der Landesverbände. Das ist jedenfalls keine Situation, in der sich das DAFV-Präsidium darauf beschränken sollte, mit der Justiziarin wedelnd ausstehende Beiträge einzufordern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> mir scheint, Du nimmst nicht mehr an den realen Diskussionen zur Verbandsarbeit teil, sondern teilst mehr das Leben hier auf der virtuellen Ebene des AB-Forums.


 
Ich fühle mich da eigentlich recht gut informiert, habe da aber bisher keinen Trend erkannt, dass sich die Meinung zum DAFV in den letzten Monaten positiv geändert hat.

Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich in Mittelfranken wohne ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das ist jedenfalls keine Situation, in der sich das DAFV-Präsidium darauf beschränken sollte, mit der Justiziarin wedelnd ausstehende Beiträge einzufordern.


Nach meinem Informationen hat das wedeln in den Präsidien des Rheinischen wie in NDS eher Amüsement ausgelöst - das wird keinen dieser Verbände zur Freigabe der gezahlten Beiträge bringen ..

Und was man so hört, was die von den Schreiben der Präsidentin an sie denken, ist an Hand deren Wortwahl sowenig veröffentlichbar wie manch meiner Gedanken............


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die haben net mal das Geld um diese Beiträge einzuklagen.

Frau Dr. sollte endlich die Koffer packen.


----------



## Knispel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Frau Dr. sollte endlich die Koffer packen.



Und denn ? Damit ist das Boot auch nicht wieder flott.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Knispel schrieb:


> Und denn ? Damit ist das Boot auch nicht wieder flott.




Dann der restliche Vorstand.  

Mit ihr wird er aber auch nicht flott.


Warum dann nicht alte Zöpfe abschneiden und neue wachsen lassen?

Ok, kommt wieder die Frage auf wer soll es machen?

Einem nicht lauffähigen Gaul gibt man den Gnadenschuss, einem kranken Hund ebenso.
DAFv somit auflösen.


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Eine rechtliche Eskalation zwischen BV und LVen wäre so ziemlich das tödlichste, was im Moment passieren könnte. Daran hat niemand ein Interesse. Deswegen ist mir die Argumentationsweise der Präsidentin auch so schleierhaft.

 Austritte, einbehaltene Beitragsschulden, abwartende Haltung von Landesverbänden - natürlich macht das alles die Lösung der Probleme nicht einfacher, den Bundesverband nicht stärker.
 Deswegen ist es so wichtig, dass das Präsidium jetzt nachvollziehbare Angebote macht, besser gestern als heute. Es muss die Themen be- und untersetzen, um den eigenen Gestaltungsspielraum wieder aus der Verengung zu bekommen. Das Drohen mit Kollektivrücktritten ist genau die falsche Aktion zur falschen Zeit. Unbegreiflich, dass sie das überhaupt nicht sehen.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine rechtliche Eskalation zwischen BV und LVen wäre so ziemlich das tödlichste, was im Moment passieren könnte. Daran hat niemand ein Interesse. Deswegen ist mir die Argumentationsweise der Präsidentin auch so schleierhaft.
> 
> Austritte, einbehaltene Beitragsschulden, abwartende Haltung von Landesverbänden - natürlich macht das alles die Lösung der Probleme nicht einfacher, den Bundesverband nicht stärker.
> Deswegen ist es so wichtig, dass das Präsidium jetzt nachvollziehbare Angebote macht, besser gestern als heute. Es muss die Themen be- und untersetzen, um den eigenen Gestaltungsspielraum wieder aus der Verengung zu bekommen. Das Drohen mit Kollektivrücktritten ist genau die falsche Aktion zur falschen Zeit. Unbegreiflich, dass sie das überhaupt nicht sehen.


 
 Vielleicht will der Eine oder Andere ja lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken usw.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die einbehaltenen Beiträge haben einen sehr ernsten Hintergrund:
DAFV und Gemeinschafts/Wettangeln - Inkompetenz oder Heuchelei???
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4175283#post4175283




> Vielleicht will der Eine oder Andere ja lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken usw.


Ich auf jeden Fall - um aus Ruinen aufzuerstehen, muss erst mal ruiniert werden...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine rechtliche Eskalation zwischen BV und LVen wäre so ziemlich das tödlichste, was im Moment passieren könnte. Daran hat niemand ein Interesse. Deswegen ist mir die Argumentationsweise der Präsidentin auch so schleierhaft.



Für mich gibt es da nur eine Erklärung:

Die Dame glaubt tatsächlich, was sie schreibt.
Nur aus einer völligen Fehlinterpretation der Situation, gepaart mit kaum zu überbietender Selbstüberschätzung, macht ihr Schreiben einen Sinn.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zitat von Ralle: Die Dame glaubt wirklich was sie da Schreibt. 
Also hier bei uns in Brandenburg/Havel sind noch Plätze frei in der Anstalt. Die sind die Experten für geistig Ge-Verwirrte.
Ich habe nur wenig Ahnung und ich verstehe auch nicht einmal die Hälfte von dem was hier immer so veröffentlicht wird, ich bin eben ein einfaches Gemüt, aber wenn selbst mir ernste Zweifel an der Zurechnungsfähigkeit unserer "Landes und Bundesführer" kommen, dann ist es weit genug. Wenn man Beitragserhöhungen mit aller Gewalt gegen den Willen der Landesverbände/Vereine/ Angler durchdrückt, dann war es das, schön war es gewesen im Verein und dem ist wirklich so, ich fühle mich bei uns im Verein sauwohl. Dann mache ich mich Frei und spare noch Geld dabei.;+
 Und was zum Teufel soll das Geschwafel immer von einer sogenannten Fusion???
 Das war, ist und bleibt für mich eine FEINDLICHE ÜBERNAHME.


----------



## Knispel (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es da nur eine Erklärung:
> 
> Die Dame glaubt tatsächlich, was sie schreibt.
> Nur aus einer völligen Fehlinterpretation der Situation, gepaart mit kaum zu überbietender Selbstüberschätzung, macht ihr Schreiben einen Sinn.



Sie zeigt aber auch Einsatz :
http://www.lfvbremen.de/temp/dscf1621.jpg


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sie zeigt aber auch Einsatz :
> http://www.lfvbremen.de/temp/dscf1621.jpg




Sie hat, nein hätte, verdammt nochmal anderes zu tun als Böötchen fahren.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das man mit ihr noch so ruhig im Boot sitzen kann, ich würd die Alte über Bord werfen.

Aber irgendwie scheint se auf rote Schuhe zu stehen...


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine rechtliche Eskalation zwischen BV und LVen wäre so ziemlich das tödlichste, was im Moment passieren könnte. Daran hat niemand ein Interesse. Deswegen ist mir die Argumentationsweise der Präsidentin auch so schleierhaft.



Ich frage mich, ob die Tragweite einer solchen Auseinandersetzung überhaupt bewusst ist. Damit meine ich noch nicht einmal Kosten, die für Anwälte und Gerichte zu Buche schlagen... Die Folgen und Nebenklagen wird kaum mehr einer wirklich überblicken, die sich aus einer solch chaotischen Lage ergeben.
Hab selbst gerade mit sowas zu kämpfen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die kompetenten (Kon)Fusions-Helden machen übrigens jetzt bei der Rettung des DAFV genauso weiter, wie sie das vor der (Kon)Fusion schon in den Sand gesetzt haben...
> 
> Keine Information der Vereine oder Angler...
> Keine Diskussion, keine Mitnahme...
> ...



*Und das Trauerspiel mauschelnder und verheimlichender Landesverbände geht weiter....*

Nach unseren Informationen geht das näxte Treffen bald schon über die Bühne....

Friedel Richter vom Landesverband sächsischer Angler hat diesmal eingeladen...

Es geht um eine "Strategie zum Erhalt und der Förderung des DAFV".......

*Ich sag mal so: *
_Wieso muss man einen Dachverband fördern?
Sollte der nicht eher die Landesverbände, Vereine, organisierten Angelfischer, das Angeln und Angler als solches fördern, statt selber gefördert zu werden??_

Eingeladen wurden vom LVSA die bei dem ersten Mauscheltreffen *anwesenden* Landesverbandsvertreter

*Ich sag mal so: *
_Die, die zum ersten Treffen nicht kamen oder kommen konnten, werden nun also schon ausgespart bei der Einladung (s.o., 10 kleine Negerlein)?_

Dafür hat man nun aber die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit eingeladen...

Ebenfalls darf sie ihren Finanzvize mitbringen und einen Vertreter der Geschäftsstellen..

Das habe sie intern zu koordinieren und per Mail oder Telefon eine kurze Teilnahmebestätigung zu schicken....

*Ich sag mal so: *
_Warum reicht die Präsidentin nicht? Trauen sie der nicht genügend Kompetenz zu, so dass besser noch jemand von den Geschäftsstellen und der Finanzvize  mitkommen sollten? ?_

Stattfinden soll das diesmal beim AV Leipzig, schon am 04.08. um 11 Uhr.....



*Was bleibt zu konstatieren??:*
Wie schon vor der (Kon)Fusion werden auch diesmal weder Vereine, organisierte Angelfischer oder Gremien der Landesverbände vorher gefragt, informiert oder mitgenommen..

Zusätzlich werden auch die Kollegen der anderen und der bisher nicht beteiligten Landesverbände nicht informiert.

Ausser der dürren Meldung auf der Seite der Sachsen ohne jeden konkreten Inhalt gab es keinerlei Kommunikation mit den restlichen Landesverbänden über Inhalt des da Besprochenen oder die zu erreichenden Ziele, geschweige denn ein Protokoll.

Dass zusätzlich jetzt auch die Landesverbände nicht mehr eingeladen sind, die beim ersten Treffen nicht dabei waren, lässt darauf schliessen, dass eine Spaltung des Verbandes in die alten Gruppen mit ein paar kleinen Verschiebungen nicht unbedingt ganz unwahrscheinlich ist..

Dass das alles wiederum nur alte Funktionärsgewohnheiten mit in Hinterzimmern mauscheln aufleben lässt, statt endlich mal Vereine und Zahler mitzunehmen, zu informieren und einzubinden, wundert sicher nicht nur mich nicht mehr..

Angesichts des DAFV-Desasters, verursacht durch die Landesverbände..............



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Da capo, (Landes- und Bundes)Verbandler, ihr blamiert ihr euch immer weiter..............*....


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

man kann das sicher so sehen wie Du|supergri,
 man kann aber auch sagen, da machen Einige überhaupt etwas und da die gewählt sind, sind sie erst mal legitimiert und machen was. Das ist zunächst mal das, was ich erwarte- Tätig sein/werden.
 Auf das Ergebnis bin ich freilich gespannt. Das gibt's nun mal bei Verhandlungen nicht vorab per Mail.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es gab auch von/nach der letzten Sitzung keinerlei substantielle oder konkrete Info, obwohl die geschrieben hatten, sie hätten eine Strategie bereits erarbeitet..

Das ist Mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen ohne Mitnahme und Information wie bisher auch..

Was raus gekommen ist, wissen wir:
Der DAFV..........

Wer das weiter will, Glückwunsch, ihr habt die Richtigen gewählt und finanziert und lasst euch weiter am Nasenring durch die Manege führen..

*Tätig werden reicht schon lange nicht mehr - vor allem nicht von denen, die das alles verbockt haben und mit die Hauptschuldigen sind (wozu ja gerade Richter zählt).*

Jetzt wäre es an der Zeit, endlich mal das Richtige zu tun, statt "nur" irgendwas zu tun....

Und nicht wieder mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen, ausgrenzen...........


----------



## Elbangler_70 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Solche Aktionen können aber auch zum Boomerang werden. Die jetzt ausgeschlossenen könnten sich durchaus bei anderen Dingen wo ihre Zustimmung gefordert ist quer stellen.

z.B.
Wie die Präsidentin richtig in ihrem Brief ausgeführt hat ist die Anzahl der Geschäftsstellen im Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschrieben. Auch haben die AN in Offenbach eine Beschäftigunsggarantie. Dies kann nich so ohne weiteres gekippt werden nur weil es der LVSA vorgeschlagen hat und einige andere LV das ebenfalls für gut befinden.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre es an der Zeit, *endlich mal das Richtige zu tun*, statt "nur" irgendwas zu tun....




Und das wäre?

Geld einbehalten und Informationen streuen?

Wo sind die Ansätze derer, die in Euren Augen bisher alles richtig gemacht haben?

Ich sehe nix.
Oder läuft das etwa auch in Hinterzimmern ab ? |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Wo sind die Ansätze derer, die in Euren Augen bisher alles richtig gemacht haben?


Wenns jemand richtig gemacht hätte, gäbe es diesen DAFV nicht, sondern einen vernünftigen Lobbyverband für Angeln und Angler, insofern ist diese Frage nicht zu beantworten..

Dass Mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen, ausgrenzen, hintenrum, nicht informieren aber DEFINITIV NICHT der Weg sein kann (auch wenn die Sachsen den gerade wieder einschlagen), das sollte selbst den Verbandshörigsten inzwischen langsam klar werden...

Ohne grundlegenden Kultur- und Personalwandel auch und gerade in den Landesverbänden  wird das alles nie was werden - das prophezeie ich (aber ich hatte ja eh nie recht, was solls also....)....


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Und das wäre?
> 
> Geld einbehalten und Informationen streuen?
> 
> ...



Welche Ansätze erwartest Du? Ist nicht der DAFV in der Bringschuld?
Muss jetzt ein LV die Arbeit des DAFv machen?
Sich mit dem BMF zusammensetzen und eine neue Richtlinie für das Gemeinschaftsfischen bzw. Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter erarbeiten?
Zum EU Parlament fahren und Lobbyarbeit betreiben?
Muss der LSFV Nds. die Finanzen des DAFv klären?

Oder meinst Du, diese sollten ein Stück Papier mit Ziele etc. des DAFV verfassen?
(Welches dann ignoriert werden)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Und das wäre?



Die (unvollständige) Liste schieße ich aus der Hüfte:

- Klare Positionierung als Anglerverband, der den Naturschutz unterstützt und nicht umgekehrt
- Klare Positionierung gegen Entnahmezwang (Man kann auch ohne Bayern leben, obwohl es mir hier ganz gut geht )
- Offene Unterstützung von Wettangeln im Ausland unter den Regeln der internationalen Verbände (keine Tötung gefangener Fische)
- Sichtbare (ich schreibe bewusst nicht aggressive) Positionierung gegen extremistische Tierschutzverbände

Wenn zumindest die 3 erstgenannten Punkte nicht konsensfähig im Bundesverband sind, ist der Verband für die Angler nichts Wert. Ende der Ansage.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ich sag mal so: *
> _Die, die zum ersten Treffen nicht kamen oder kommen konnten, werden nun also schon ausgespart bei der Einladung (s.o., 10 kleine Negerlein)?_
> 
> Dafür hat man nun aber die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit eingeladen...
> ...


*
Ich sag mal so:*

Antreten zum Rapport und entgegenahme eines Ultimatums.


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ralle, schüre bitte keine Hoffnungen... (Ähnlichen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ultimatum?

Dazu bräuchte man was, womit man drohen könnte....

Und ich glaube, die haben alle so viel Dreck am Stecken, dass das immer ein Schuss ins eigene Knie wäre...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ultimatum?
> 
> Dazu bräuchte man was, womit man drohen könnte....



Sperrkonto, Austritt, Mißtrauensantrag.

Allerdings wären das keine Drohungen, sondern die Ankündigung notwendiger Schritte im (weiteren) Versagensfall.


----------



## donak (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Also ehrlich gestanden, ich blicke üüberhaupt nicht mehr durch. Ich komme aus Niedersachsen und habe ja auch Aufkleber vom DAFV im meinem Buch.

Der LSFV NDS hat ja auch auf ein Sperrkonto überwiesen. Wie kann es denn sein, das man sich dann andere Landesverbände zum Treffen raussucht und andere ausschliesst? Mir irgendwie schleier haft...


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sperrkonto, Austritt, Mißtrauensantrag.
> 
> Allerdings wären das keine Drohungen, sondern die Ankündigung notwendiger Schritte im (weiteren) Versagensfall.




Nun hier nochmal meine Frage wiederholt.

Wie geht es dann weiter ?

Denn mit Drohungen, Austritten, Misstrauensanträgen gibt es noch lange keinen (neuen) Verband, der ne gute Arbeit leistet.

Wo sind die Vorschläge und Pläne derer, die jetzt "alles richtig machen" ?

Ich sehe nichts, ausser sich immer wiederholender Hülsen und Proklamationen.

Kurz für Alle:
- Angelpolitische Leitlinien liegen seit März auf dem Tisch
- Ein offener Brief mit klarer Fragestellung liegt auf dem Tisch
- Ein erstes Treffen, an dem mancher nicht Teilnehmen wollte, konnte oder durfte, fand auch statt
- Ein neuer Termin, an dem alle aus der ersten Runde eingeladenen Teilnehmen wollen (auch die, die nicht wollten, konnten oder durften) steht auch fest

Wo sind die Signale ?
Ich sehe nur, den Ruf nach Insolvenz.

Und bitte nur konstruktive Ansätze diskutieren.
Keine Wiederholungen, Worthülsen oder Copy&Paste-Texte.

Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Ich sehe nur, den Ruf nach Insolvenz.
> 
> Und bitte nur konstruktive Ansätze diskutieren.


Eine Insolvenz dieses BV ist das Konstruktivste, was Anglern passieren könnte..

Und eh schon beantwortete Fragen kann man locker mit copy&paste beantworten - man weiss ja, dass Verbandler länger brauchen (über ein Jahr, bis sie merken, dass der von ihnen eingesetzte Bundesverband so nix bringt, z. B.):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Blauzahn schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und konkrete Vorschläge hatten wir schon viele - dieser z. B. aus März 2011, nach der erstmals gescheiterten Fusion - von einer gelungenen Fusion ist man heute soweit weg wie damals - weil immer noch die gleichen Landesverbandler (alle, die für diese (Kon)Fusion gestimmt hatten) vernünftiges Arbeiten verhindern und nur auf ihre eigenen Interessen schauen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der Beschränkung auf die Bundesgesetzgebung ergibt sich gleichzeitig  eine Harmonisierung der föderalistischen Gesetzgebung. Dies ist die  wichtigste Voraussetzung für gemeinsames Handeln und Wirken als Basis  für einen Zusammenschluß der Verbände.
> *Miteinander statt Gegeneinander !!!!
> *​
> Wenn man sich darüber klar ist, dass jede über die Bundesgesetzgebung hinausgehende Beschränkung der Angler in Deutschland  nur eine Verschlechterung der Situation der Angler insgesamt zur Folge  hat, ergibt sich daraus einfach, logisch und stringent das, was *JEDER  ANGLER* eigentlich tun müsste, der die Situation für die Angler in  Deutschland *INSGESAMT* verbessern möchte.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nun hier nochmal meine *Frage* wiederholt.
> 
> Wie geht es dann weiter ?
> 
> ...




Hallo Rene,

Du beantwortest Deine Frage doch fast selber. Da wurde eine Saat ausgebracht, die nun sorgsam gegossen werden muss.

Und selbst wenn es niemanden gibt, der es besser machen könnte, dann ist es immer noch ein Vorteil sich von denen zu verabschieden, die es grottenschlecht machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



ralle 24 schrieb:


> und selbst wenn es niemanden gibt, der es besser machen könnte, dann ist es immer noch ein vorteil sich von denen zu verabschieden, die es grottenschlecht machen.


#6#6#6


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wie geht es dann weiter ?


Eine einsturzgefährdete Bruchbude streicht & vermietet man nicht neu.
Man sichert die Umgebung und reisst es konsequent ab!

Wenn der Schutt entsorgt ist (und kein einziger der morschen Pfeiler wird behalten), klärt man die Ursachen: Architekturfehler, Konstruktionsfehler, Pfusch am Bau.

Nächster Schritt wäre sich zu fragen, "was brauchen wir überhaupt für ein Haus?" und "brauchen wir überhaupt eines?".
Und erst dann baut man neu.

Bloss nicht mehr mit den Architekten, die schon die erste Bude verhunzt haben.

Oder macht 'nen Kartoffelacker auf dem Grund. 
Immer noch sinnvoller als an einer einsturzgefährdeten Bruchbude weiter Schonheitsreparaturen vornehmen zu wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eine einsturzgefährdete Bruchbude streicht & vermietet man nicht neu.
> Man sichert die Umgebung und reisst es konsequent ab!
> 
> Wenn der Schutt entsorgt ist (und kein einziger der morschen Pfeiler wird behalten), klärt man die Ursachen: Architekturfehler, Konstruktionsfehler, Pfusch am Bau.
> ...


kati:
Endgeiler Vergleich, ders genau trifft!!!
#6#6#6

*Da es immer heisst, wir würden nur meckern, hier mal wieder copy&paste aus September 2011 mit konkreter Analyse und konkreten Vorschlägen, die man nach wie vor anwenden könnte, wäre man kein" Hunzarchitekt"*(man weiss ja, dass Erinnerungsvermögen bei Verbandlern so ausgeprägt ist wie Kompetenz...):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband​*
> Man kann ja über das, was rund um die „Fusion“ genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF alles passiert, viel spekulieren.
> 
> *Die Unterschiede in der Philosophie....*
> ...



*Fazit angesichts aktueller Mauscheleien und Hinterzimmertreffen:*​*Die Verbandler haben seit September 2011 
REIN GAR NICHTS DAZUGELERNT ​*


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

vielleicht ja nicht, was ich zumindest für mich arg bestreite;
 aber Du hast zumindest die Großbuchstaben in B..ld -Format gefunden, herrlich#h|supergri 
 Gruß A.
 P.S.
 Übrigens reißt kein Mensch mit Verstand ein Gebäude ab, um dann nachzuschauen was daran kaputt ist|supergri|supergri


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> Du beantwortest Deine Frage doch fast selber. Da wurde eine Saat ausgebracht, die nun sorgsam gegossen werden muss.



Davon, lieber Ralle, lese ich hier aber nichts (ausser vllt. von dir), statt dessen wird die alte Dreckschleuder angeworfen und aufs übelste vom Leder gezogen.... wie immer.



> Und selbst wenn es niemanden gibt, der es besser machen könnte, dann ist es immer noch ein Vorteil sich von denen zu verabschieden, die es grottenschlecht machen.


Das wäre in der Tat die "Endlösung", wenn alles andere vorher scheitert.

Nur bitte ich... nein, ich fordere all diejenigen auf, die diese Insolvenz anstreben, Vorschläge auf den Tisch zu legen, wie es danach weiter geht.
Oder geht es mittlerweile nur darum, Recht zu behalten, dass das mit dem DAFV nix wird ?

Die Präsidentin, die überall in der Schusslinie ist und für Kritik aller Coleur herhalten muss, kann nur so gut arbeiten, wie die in den Geschäftstellen agierenden in der Lage und Willens sind...
Und nur genauso gut, wie die Präsidiumsmitglieder im DAFV an einem Fortkommen des Verbandes interessiert sind. Ohne Befindlichkeiten und arroganter Vergangenheitsignoranz.

Metapher wie: "Die Alte fliegt über Bord" oder "Bruchbude stürzt ein" bringen da nicht weiter....
Sie disqualifizieren nur den/die Autoren, welcher seine hier verbal verbreitete Energie sinnvoller und zielführender einsetzen könnte, so ihm denn an der Sache etwas liegt.

Gut Nacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nur bitte ich... nein, ich fordere all diejenigen auf, die diese Insolvenz anstreben, Vorschläge auf den Tisch zu legen, wie es danach weiter geht.
> .


Schon lange passiert - und nu?

*Da es immer heisst, wir würden nur meckern, hier mal wieder copy&paste aus September 2011 mit konkreten Vorschlägen, die man nach wie vor anwenden könnte, wäre man kein" Hunzarchitekt"*(man weiss ja, dass Erinnerungsvermögen bei Verbandlern so ausgeprägt ist wie Kompetenz...):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband​*
> *Gibt es Lösungen?*
> 
> Ja, die gibt es.
> ...



*Fazit angesichts aktueller Mauscheleien und Hinterzimmertreffen:*​*Die Verbandler haben seit September 2011 
REIN GAR NICHTS DAZUGELERNT ​*


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fazit angesichts aktueller Mauscheleien und Hinterzimmertreffen:*​*Die Verbandler haben seit September 2011
> REIN GAR NICHTS DAZUGELERNT ​*



Mach das mal noch größer,
damit auch die Sehbehinderten in der Lage sind das zu erkennen |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Notwendig wärs, gibt aber das System nicht her...............

Und körperliche Behinderung hab ich ja auch den Verbandlern nicht unterstellt.........


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

"Wie geht es danach weiter?" Eine gute Frage.
Um dies beantworten zu können sollte man doch erstmal den 
Ist- Zustand betrachten.

Das was bis jetzt erreicht wurde hätte man doch auch ohne DAFV erreicht, oder?
Und sicherlich viel günstiger.

Im Grunde geht es immer weiter. 
Der DAFV ist in der aktuellen Verfassung nicht wichtig für die Angler.
Was sollte schlimmer werden ohne DAFV?
Man betrachte dochmal diese Kommission die sich mit dem Thema Gemeinnützigkeit und Gemeinschaftsfischen beschäftigen sollte.
Laut den Aussagen von Thomas hat man die alte VDSF Richtlinie noch verschärft. 
Ist dies ein Fortschritt, ein weiter für uns Angler?
Dieses weiter brauch ich nicht. Dies ist ein Fortschritt im Sinne der Peta und nicht von uns Anglern.

Es geht weiter, immer...auch ohne DAFV.
Schlimmer als mit DAFv kann es doch im Grunde nicht werden, nur günstiger.

Es bereitet mir weniger Sorgen ohne DAFv als mit.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo Rene,
ich schätze deine sachlichen Postings durchaus, auch wenn ich sie für deutlich zu optimistisch halte.
Und ich gebe darüber hinaus zu, dass ich beim Thema VDSF/DAFV vor


Blauzahn schrieb:


> Befindlichkeiten


nur so strotze.
All die schlechten Erfahrungen, die ich in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten gemacht habe, prägen natürlich.
Und so kommt es schnell dazu, dass ich primär meine...


Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...hier verbal verbreitete Energie...


dazu nutze, dem (endlich) zugrunde gehenden Bundesverband noch einen Tritt hinterher zu geben.
Weil er es sich verdammt noch mal verdient hat!

Was kommt danach?
Ich weiß es nicht.

Die Energie, die ich (neben Job, Familie, Alltag, etc.) habe, stecke ich in meinen Verein (Vorstandsmitglied).
Ich hoffe, es gibt (kluge) Leute, die an einer neuen Verbandsarchitektur basteln, ich bin da raus.
Und finde, dass das auch ok ist.
Um wieder zu den Metaphern zu kommen: 
ein Restaurantkritiker muss selbst kein Sternekoch sein.

Aprospos Kritik:


Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die Präsidentin,... kann nur so gut arbeiten, wie die in den Geschäftstellen agierenden in der Lage und Willens sind...


Nein!
Entweder hat sie die Käptn's-Mütze auf und bringt einen desolaten Saustall in Ordnung anstatt genauso mitzumachen
oder die Mütze passt ihr nicht.

Und auch da Kontra:


Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...wie die Präsidiumsmitglieder im DAFV an einem Fortkommen des Verbandes interessiert sind.


Das Fortkommen des Verbandes interessiert anscheinend auch nur diesen selbst...und leider nichts anderes.

Mich interessiert wenn, dann das Fortkommen der Angler; ob mit oder ohne Verband ist mir zunächst mal total wumpe.

Anders formuliert:
ich möchte, dass der Verband, so wie er ist, hinfort kommt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Anders formuliert:
> ich möchte, dass der Verband, so wie er ist, hinfort kommt!


#6#6#6

Wie gesagt, um aus Ruinen auf zu erstehen, muss man erst mal Ruinen machen......


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Davon, lieber Ralle, lese ich hier aber nichts (ausser vllt. von dir), statt dessen wird die alte Dreckschleuder angeworfen und aufs übelste vom Leder gezogen.... wie immer.
> 
> Das wäre in der Tat die "Endlösung", wenn alles andere vorher scheitert.
> 
> ...



Nun Rene, Frust und Mißtrauen sind (nicht nur) durch die Begebenheiten während und nach der Fusion sehr tief verwurzelt. Hier müssen die Verbände zunächst einmal klar zeigen, dass sie Willens sind eine Veränderung herbeizuführen. Und dazu gehört an allererster Stelle Offenheit. Die Positionspapiere des sächsischen verbandes sind inhaltlich gut und richtig, keine Frage. 
Dennoch wurde durch das initiierte "konspirative" Treffen weniger LVe erneut der Anschein erweckt, wieder alles unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit regeln zu wollen. 
Es ist doch sonnenklar, dass das schlechte Erinnerungen weckt. Woher soll ein Vertrauensvorschuß in die Arbeit der LVe kommen ?

Mit klarem, offenem Vorgehen nimmt man allen Kritikern jegliche unsachlichen Argumente. Und dann kann sich die Basis auch ein besseres Bild machen, wen man an der Spitze eines BV haben möchte, wem man sein Vertrauen schenken kann.
Anders wird es niemals gelingen, einen gesunden und starken Bundesverband aufzustellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ein weiterer "Offener Brief" eines Anglers erreichte als Mail die Präsidentin, das Präsidium und die Landesverbände..

Inhaltlich sehe ich da nicht viel, was ich zu kritisieren hätte...



> Sehr geehrte Frau Präsidentin,
> 
> seit über 30 Jahren verfolge ich die Arbeit der Angelverbände, war selber viele Jahre aktiv und habe mich dann ob der verfehlten Politik des VDSF aus dem aktiven Verbandsleben zurückgezogen. Die Verschmelzung der beiden Verbände VDSF und DAV stand von vornherein unter einem schlechten Stern. Eine mangelhafte Vorbereitung und viele Zwistigkeiten verhinderten zwar nicht die Fusion, jedoch das Ziel, einen starken Verband zu gründen, der eine echte Einheit darstellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimiG (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Gut geschrieben und wirklich auch das sagend, was viele hier bewegt. Man sollte aber das komplette Präsidium entmachten und dafür Leute einsetzen welche Ahnung von der Materie haben und auch wirkliche Interessenvertreter der Anglerschaft sind. Dann könnte auch ein Neubeginn dieses Verbandes zu den erhofften Ergebnissen führen.

Doch leider wird es bei den betreffenden Personen wohl nichts bringen an deren Verstand zu apellieren, da bei deren bisherigen Handeln dieser nicht erkennbar war. Vielleicht bringt es was eine Petition beim Verband und den LV  einzureichen. Ich möchte mal sehen was abgeht wenn da statt einer e-mail massenhaft mails eingehen oder eben tausendfache Unterschriften( was ja auch heutzutage elektronisch geht. 

Wäre vielleicht auch mal ne Idee das das AB sowas organisieren könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Wäre vielleicht auch mal ne Idee das das AB sowas organisieren könnte.



Wir warnen seit über 4 Jahren, wir haben seit über 4 Jahren Fakten bereit gestellt, Lösungswege aufgezeigt und immer wieder und wieder gewarnt...

Hat das die organisierten Angelfischer interessiert?

In keinster Weise!!!

Weiter haben sie ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden gewählt und bezahlt, die sie in diese Scheixxe geritten haben...

Da werden kaum tausende Mails kommen - von organisierten Angelfischern erst recht nicht..

Es ist bezeichnend, dass die Mail von einem nicht organisierten Angler kommt..

Es ist bezeichnend, dass ausser NDS und dem Rheinischen kein Landesverband die Konsequenzen zieht...

Es ist bezeichnend, dass der LVSA wieder versucht (die ja mit Brandenburg zusammen die DAV-Angler verraten hatten und zur (Kon)Fusion quasi erpresst), mit der gleichen Mauschelei und Intrige wie bei der (Kon)Fusion unter Einbeziehung nur einer kleinen Gruppe hier was zu bewegen, statt offen zu informieren und zu versuchen wenigstens die eigenen Zahler voll zu informieren und mitzunehmen...

Was sollte "das Anglerboard" da noch organisieren, was nicht eh von vorneherein zum Scheitern verurteilt wäre?

Und vor allem warum?

Dieser Verband ist mit dieser Struktur und diesen Landesverbänden zum Scheitern verurteilt und schadet den Anglern insgesamt wie dem Angeln allgemein nur..

Da hilft man nicht bei der Rettung, da ist eher aktive Sterbehilfe angesagt........



Wenn der DAFV nicht endlich implodiert, werden eben die organisierten Angelfischer weiter wie die Schafe ihren Landesverbänden nachtrotten und weiterhin allen Unsinn vom Bundesverband abnicken lassen...

Nicht besser verdient.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nur bitte ich... nein, ich fordere all diejenigen auf, die diese Insolvenz anstreben, Vorschläge auf den Tisch zu legen, wie es danach weiter geht.


 
Man muss doch zuerst eine ganz andere Frage stellen: Warum sollte es weitergehen? 
Oder anders formuliert: Was würde der Angler vermissen bzw. welche Nachteile würde er erfahren, gäbe es keinen Bundesverband mehr?

Und da wären wir wieder beim Thema Ziele. Die derzeitige Priorisierung (Naturschutz, Wasserkraft etc.) ist nicht dazu geeignet, Angler (auch die mit etwas Weitblick) vom Nutzen eines Bundesverbandes zu überzeugen.

Wenn der Bundesverband also in die Ewigen Jagdgründe eingeht, sollte es nicht um die krampfhafte Suche nach einer Nachfolgeorganisation gehen, sondern um die Frage, welche Aufgaben diese erfüllen soll. 

Die Wettangler könnten ihren eigenen Verband gründen und hätten vermutlich gar kein Problem damit, wenn dieser nicht gemeinnützig wäre.
Die Gewässerpools unterliegen eh Vereinbarungen der Landesverbände. Usw.

Erkläre mir, welchen Mehrwert der Bundesverband, ganz egal ob der heutige DAFV oder ein kommender Verband, gegenüber den Anglern zu liefern gedenkt. Daran wird sich festmachen, ob es mit einem Bundesverband überhaupt weitergehen sollte.

Stand heute sehe ich hier einen Haufen mehr oder weniger divergierender Landesverbände am Tisch sitzen. Das fängt beim Thema Entnahmepflicht an und hört bei der Gewässerpools auf. Vom Wettangeln gar nicht zu reden. Die Macht liegt bei den Ländern und der Bundesverband macht nochmal genau was ??????


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2014)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man muss doch zuerst eine ganz andere Frage stellen: Warum sollte es weitergehen?
> Oder anders formuliert: Was würde der Angler vermissen bzw. welche Nachteile würde er erfahren, gäbe es keinen Bundesverband mehr?
> 
> Und da wären wir wieder beim Thema Ziele. Die derzeitige Priorisierung (Naturschutz, Wasserkraft etc.) ist nicht dazu geeignet, Angler (auch die mit etwas Weitblick) vom Nutzen eines Bundesverbandes zu überzeugen.
> ...




Haben die Jungs doch schon. Nennt sich DSAV.

Was mich auch brennend interessieren würde:
Gab es jemals eine Abstimmung in den Vereinen der LV über die Haltung zum "Wettfischen"?

Ich kenne keinen Verein in dem kein Gemeinschaftsfischen (auch gemeinsam mit anderen Vereinen) mit Platzverlosung, Strecke abstecken, Gewinne, etc. abgehalten werden.
Alle haben nach den Statuten des BMF somit Wettkampfcharacter.

So, und viele LV (vorallem ehemalige VDSFler) wehren sich mit Händen und Füssen gegen diese Wettangeln?
Meiner Meinung nach wird hier über die Köpfe der Angler hinweg entschieden.
Demokratie?


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer "Offener Brief" eines Anglers erreichte als Mail die Präsidentin, das Präsidium und die Landesverbände...



Klasse Brief! #6

 Inhaltlich gut, stilistisch gut.
 Wie schafft man es nur, da so sachlich/höflich zu bleiben?

 Da hatte wohl jemand einen Spiegel am Rechner stehen und nur weiter geschrieben, wenn das Rote in den Augen, was bei einzelnen Punkten brachial auftritt, wieder abgeklungen war.
 Meinen Respekt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Darf man den weiter veröffentlichen (andere Foren)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wurde mir als "Offener Brief" gegeben, dürfte daher keine Schwierigkeit geben..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> und der Bundesverband macht nochmal genau was ??????


 
Einen guten Eindruck. :q:q:q


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sollte "unsere" Präsidentin zurücktreten?, wurde gefragt. JA und zwar schon Gestern und ihre Lakaien von Beratern sollte Sie am besten auch gleich mitnehmen. 
Dann alles nochmal auf Null gesetzt und von vorn angefangen und zwar diesmal wirklich auf Augenhöhe.


Desweiteren wurde hier behauptet, das es den organisierten Angelfischer einen Scheixx interessiert, was so "unsere" Verbandsführer auf Bundes und Landesebene so machen um ihre Interessen als Angler zu vertreten. Falsch. Also zumindest mich interessiert das , auch wenn ich nur die Hälfte verstehe, von dem was so geschrieben wird. 
Und hier Brandenburg wurden die Angler auch nicht gefragt ob wir zu einem Verband zusammen Schmelzen wollten.
Von den damals fast 2000 Personen ( Vereinsvorsitzende mit einem zweiten aus den jeweiligen Vereinen), die geladen waren um in Brandenburg/Havel abzustimmen, sind gerade einmal etwas mehr als 200 gekommen. Von denen, die am meisten zu verlieren hatten ist fast niemand gekommen, ( als Beispiel seien hier die drei Vereine in Kirchmöser, Ost, West und Dorf, sowie keiner aus den beiden Plauer Vereinen, der Werder und Plauer Hecht gekommen, während Wusterwitz und selbst Bensdorf da waren). Vorsitzende, aus den von mir genannten Vereinen gaben als Antwort auf meine Frage warum nicht erschienen, fast wörtlich an, Was sollen wir denn da, die machen doch eh was sie wollen. Auf die Idee, doch einmal alle Angler an der Basis anzuschreiben, was wir denn von der Sache halten würden, und ob wir denn überhaupt mit einer "Verschmelzung- Feindliche Übernahme" einverstanden seien, ist anscheinend niemand gekommen. Unsere Adressen sind doch den Kreis und Landesverbänden bekannt und so viel kann es denn auch nicht kosten, wenn ich sehe wofür sonst so alles Geld da ist. 
Dann wäre aber vermutlich nicht das Wunschergebnis rausgekommen, sondern eine glatte Abfuhr an die Verschmelzungsbefürworter. |krach:
Soviel zum Thema, das wir unsere " Führer" ja selber gewählt hätten.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Sollte "unsere" Präsidentin zurücktreten?, wurde gefragt. JA und zwar schon Gestern und ihre Lakaien von Beratern sollte Sie am besten auch gleich mitnehmen.
> Dann alles nochmal auf Null gesetzt und von vorn angefangen und zwar diesmal wirklich auf Augenhöhe.
> 
> 
> ...




Die haben es sich doch ganz einfach gemacht.
Mitglied im LV sin die Vereine. Also werden die Vorstände gefragt.
Von den Vorständen haben 95% keine Ahnung von Politik. 
Guru sagt wir müssen also wird gemusst.
Die Mitglieder in den Vereinen werden nicht gefragt, weil der Vereinsvorstand mit dem Thema überfordert ist.
Oder Mütterchen mit dem Abendbrot oder Mittagessen wartet.
Weil Frage nie korrekt und ausführlich beantwortet werden geht kaum einer zu den Vereinsversammlungen.
Informationen fliessen nicht. 
Nach einer 2 minütigen Diskussion auf der Mitgliederversammlung der Angelvereine kommen die Sprüche "mach es doch selber" etc.

Ich wette, kein einziger Verein hat seine Mitglieder umfassend informiert und abstimmen lassen.
Aber das Thema ist durch.

Es wird jetzt nicht mal informiert.


----------



## JimiG (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sehe ich auch so wie Riesenangler. Mich hat keiner gefragt und ich habe niemals auch nur ne Chance gehabt jemanden zu wählen der meine Interessen bei irgendwelchen Fusionsverhandlungen vertritt. So sieht das aus und somit erzähle hier keiner was von demokratischen Vorgängen. Bei dieser Fusion wirkten alte Vereinsmeier mit die scheinbar nur durch ihren Geltungsdrang geleitet wurden. Also fragt mal rum wer denn irgendwelche Ab- oder Beigeordneten für die Fusion gewählt hat. Da wird man sich dann wohl erschrecken wie unausgeprägt das Demokratieverständnis einiger LV´s ist.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo miteinander




JimiG schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so wie Riesenangler. Mich hat keiner gefragt und ich habe niemals auch nur ne Chance gehabt jemanden zu wählen der meine Interessen bei irgendwelchen Fusionsverhandlungen vertritt.
> .



Bist Du Dir da sicher? Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz frech, dass Du - und viele, die hier jammern, dass sie nie zugestimmt hätten - noch nicht einmal kapieren, dass sie sie ihren Vereinsvorständen *Blancovollmacht* erteilt haben. Schau mal in die Vereinssatzung rein.


Und dass das ganz klar ist: Die Vereinssatzung ist das Grundgesetz eines jeden Vereins. Und da kann niemand von außen reinreden. Das ist der blanke Wille der Vereinsmitglieder und sonst nix - Demokratie pur.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@ Fischer am Inn. Das mag in der Theorie ja so sein. Aber weißt du was dein Vereinsboss in deiner Abwesenheit macht, wenn es an solche Abstimmungen geht? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich vertraue mal unserem Vereinschef, der sich ja auch recht intensiv im verein umhörte, wie wir Kleinen darüber dachten und dann hoffentlich in unserem Sinne stimmte. Aber wenn fast der ganze Verein dagegen sein sollte, jetzt mal theopraktisch gedacht und der Chef denkt anders darüber. Kann der ja auch gegen das Ansinnen der Vereinsmitglieder stimmen und keiner bekommt das mit, weil ihn niemand in sein Oberstübchen schauen kann. Wenn er die Schnautze hält und sich nicht verplappert, was soll dann Passieren? Und bei uns im Verein, muss bei wichtigen Sachen, wie zum Beispiel größeren Anschaffungen oder Änderungen in den Statuten, der gesamte Verein um Zustimmung befragt werden. Da ist nichts mit Blancovollmacht. Eine einfache Mehrheit reicht dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Noch einmal: Der Vorstand vertritt den Verein . Er hat 100% Vollmacht, braucht Mitglieder nicht anhören. Will man diese Vollmacht einschränken, muss man das in der Vereinssatzung so festlegen. Ganz normaler demokratischer Prozess: Antrag auf Satzungsänderung stellen und erforderliche Mehrheit bei der Abstimmung erreichen >>> fertig.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Jürgen Hauck, Präsident des BSFV e.V., hatte heute eine Antwort auf den offenen Brief an alle Landesverbände geschickt, in der er darlegte, dass die bisherige Arbeit des neuen Präsidiums nach seiner Auffassung bisher zielgerichtet und sicherlich auch mit Plan und Nachhaltigkeit angelegt wäre.....

Ich hätte die gerne im vollen Wortlaut veröffentlicht und habe diesbezüglich nachgefragt.

Er hat auch geantwortet:
Er denke, seine Mail sei zunächst an das DAFV-Präsidium und die Mitgliedsverbände gerichtet. Er bitte um Verständnis, dass er eine (derzeitige) Veröffentlichung im Anglerboard oder auf anderen Plattformen nicht befürworte..

Und hat mich gebeten, auf die User im Anglerboardforum einzuwirken, was ich hier mit der Veröffentlichung seiner Worte mache:


> PS: Falls Sie etwas Förderliches für die Fischerei unternehmen möchten, dann appellieren Sie bei den Anglern in Ihrem Form an ein Verhalten am Wasser, welches diese im Rahmen der Sportfischerprüfung erlernt haben.
> Berichte und hochgelandene Videos auf allen möglichen Plattformen, die gegen bestehende Tierschutz- und Fischereigesetze verstoßen - wenn auch im Ausland aufgenommen und dort erlaubt - sind nicht förderlich, die Arbeit für die Fischerei in den verschiedenen Verbänden zu erleichtern.
> PETA- und andere Naturschutzmitarbeiter durchforsten diese Plattformen regelmäßig nach entsprechenden Beiträgen auf der Suche nach geeignetem Material gegen die Fischerei.
> Es wäre schön wenn die Angler Ihre Erlebnisse am Wasser und in der Natur wieder für sich oder in der Gemeinschaft geniessen würden, ohne den Verbänden, die sich für einen uneingeschränkten Erhalt der Fischerei und damit genau für diese Angler einsetzen, hier entgegenzuspielen.
> ...



Ich kommentiere das bewusst nicht selber, werde aber sicher nicht mehr "einwirken" als mit Veröffentlichung seiner Bitte.........

Schliesslich ist das Anglerboard für alle Angler da, nicht dazu, die einen oder die anderen in irgendeiner Weise zu irgendwas "zu bekehren"...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Lieber Herr Hauck,

treten Sie besser von Ihrem Amt zurück.
Leute die der Peta in den Arsch kriechen brauch kein Angler.

Zum Präsidium des DAFV kann man natürlich unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.
Aber wir sind noch ein freies Land und ich werde nicht heimlich im Dunkeln Angeln.
Es gibt noch Menschen in diesem Land die Rückgrat und keine Angst vor der PeTA haben.


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wie kann ich dem Herrn Hauck auf diese Unverschämtheit mit deutlichen Worten antworten?

Nein, lieber nicht.... Bzw. ich schlafe da erst noch einmal drüber....


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@ Sharpo.#6#6#6
 Herr Hauck, In früheren Zeiten hätte man Leute wie sie, wegen Feigheit vor dem Feind, vor ein Kriegsgericht gestellt.


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Er denke, seine Mail sei zunächst an das DAFV-Präsidium und die Mitgliedsverbände gerichtet. Er bitte um Verständnis, dass er eine (derzeitige) Veröffentlichung im Anglerboard oder auf anderen Plattformen nicht befürworte....



Muss er auch nicht befürworten. Besser wäre es sowieso, dass er das für alle Interessierten auf der Internetseite seines Verbandes zugänglich macht. Damit würde dann unter dem Punkt "Aktuelles" endlich seit über einem Jahr auch mal was "Aktuelles" stehen:q. Die letzte Aktualisierung ist über ein Jahr her. Was haben die seit dem gemacht oder nicht gemacht?
Auf einen offenen Brief kann und sollte man auch mit einem offenen Brief antworten können oder hat da jemand Angst und wenn ja wovor? Den eigenen Mitgliedern?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich komme da immer noch nicht drüber weg.... Verlangt er da tatsächlich die Einflussnahme auf freie Bürger seitens der Redaktion/Administration eines Mediums???????? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden??????
Aey, in welcher Zeit scheint er zu leben?


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ne, ich denke, du siehst das richtig. Im dritten Reich nannte man das Propagandaministerium. Die wiesen auch alle Medien an, die Bevölkerung in ihrem Sinne zu indoktrinieren.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wenn man am Abgrund steht kann man schon mal panisch handeln.

:q


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es heisst korrekt:
"Gestern standen wir noch am Abgrund,
heute sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter".

_Zitat:
__PS: Falls Sie etwas Förderliches für die Fischerei unternehmen möchten, dann appellieren Sie bei den Anglern in Ihrem Form an ein Verhalten am Wasser, welches diese im Rahmen der Sportfischerprüfung erlernt haben. 
Berichte und hochgelandene Videos auf allen möglichen Plattformen, die gegen bestehende Tierschutz- und Fischereigesetze verstoßen - wenn auch im Ausland aufgenommen und dort erlaubt - sind nicht förderlich, die Arbeit für die Fischerei in den verschiedenen Verbänden zu erleichtern. 
PETA- und andere Naturschutzmitarbeiter durchforsten diese Plattformen regelmäßig nach entsprechenden Beiträgen auf der Suche nach geeignetem Material gegen die Fischerei. 
Es wäre schön wenn die Angler Ihre Erlebnisse am Wasser und in der Natur wieder für sich oder in der Gemeinschaft geniessen würden, ohne den Verbänden, die sich für einen uneingeschränkten Erhalt der Fischerei und damit genau für diese Angler einsetzen, hier entgegenzuspielen. 

Als leidenschaftlicher Angler seit Kindesbeinen an, darf ich mir diese deutlichen Worte hoffentlichen erlauben. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jürgen Hauck 
_
Ich bin sprachlos... #d

Schließe mich Franky an, ich brauch erst mal (mind.) 1 Drink, um dazu was sagen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich verstehe eure Aufregung echt nicht - das war immer Kurs des VDSF und ist nun Kurs des in DAFV umbenannten VDSF, in den die DAVler freudig und einstimmig eingetreten sind...

Nur weil endlich mal ein Präsi auch offiziell diese Denke zugibt und das deutlich schreibt und dazu steht, jetzt so ne Aufregung?

Ihr zahlt und wählt doch diese Leute seit Jahrzehnten, das kann euch doch nicht entgangen sein, wie da gedacht wird......


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich muss doch wohl sehr bitten|gr:|gr:|gr:|abgelehn. Ich bin nicht freudig eingetreten. Ich wurde hineingetreten und zwar in meinen runzeligen Hintern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Du bist auch nicht Mitglied, das sind die DAV-Landesverbände ..

Und die sind eben einstimmig eingetreten..

Gewählt und gewollt von den von euch gewählten und gewollten Funktionären und Delegierten in den Vereinen..

Die Vernünftigeren hatten halt keine Mehrheit - Frau Dr. hat das ja gut beschrieben.

Es lief alles den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - ihr hättet euch ja besser wehren können..

Um die Minderheit der Vernünftigen tuts mir ehrlich leid - der Rest der organisierten Angelfischer will das ja so..

So what??

Sollen sie so kriegen.........

Ihr bezahlt die Funktionäre und Delegierten ja immer weiter und wählt die immer wieder - kein Wunder, dass die denken, sie machen alles prima ;-))


----------



## mathei (24. Juli 2014)

na da lob ich mir meinen lav-mv. die haben sich nicht mächtig in allerwertesten tretten lassen. erst betritt zum vdsf ( keiner tritt ) |kopfkrat und dann ab zum dafv ( 2. kleiner tritt ). das tut nicht so weh. nochmal |kopfkrat



Franky schrieb:


> Ich komme da immer noch nicht drüber weg.... Verlangt er da tatsächlich die Einflussnahme auf freie Bürger seitens der Redaktion/Administration eines Mediums???????? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden??????
> Aey, in welcher Zeit scheint er zu leben?



frag mal unseren ex- bundi cristian wulff. der hat das auch versucht. naja der hatte aber rückrad und die richtige entscheidung daraus gezogen.


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Ich wette, kein einziger Verein hat seine Mitglieder umfassend informiert und abstimmen lassen.



Woher kommen dann all die Informationen und Unterlagen, die hier seit Jahren diskutiert und ausgeschlachtet werden?  

Und was hat jeder einzelne, dem diese Informationen zur Verfügung standen gemacht, ausser vllt. laut gröhlend Stammtischparolen zu proklamieren ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Und was hat jeder einzelne, dem diese Informationen zur Verfügung standen gemacht, ausser vllt. laut gröhlend Stammtischparolen zu proklamieren ?


*So ist das, die organisierten Angelfischer bekommen jetzt endlich, was sie wollten, wählten und finanzierten - Deutschland, einig Anglerland - oder so.........:*


> Gewählt und gewollt von den von euch gewählten und gewollten Funktionären und Delegierten in den Vereinen..
> 
> Die Vernünftigeren hatten halt keine Mehrheit - Frau Dr. hat das ja gut beschrieben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Woher kommen dann all die Informationen und Unterlagen, die hier seit Jahren diskutiert und ausgeschlachtet werden?
> 
> Naja, die Unterlagen stammen zum größten Teil nicht aus öffentlichen Verlautbarungen, und sie wurden auch nicht von Vereinsvorständen verteilt.
> 
> Und was hat jeder einzelne, dem diese Informationen zur Verfügung standen gemacht, ausser vllt. laut gröhlend Stammtischparolen zu proklamieren ?



Die letzte Frage ist wiederum berechtigt.


----------



## mathei (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die letzte Frage ist wiederum berechtigt.


info und eigentliches interesse daran kammen für mich zu spät. nächste versammlung im verein ist erst im herbst. da werde ich nachfragen. muß ich mich dafür jetzt entschuldigen. denke nein. ein jeder will doch nur nach seiner fasion angeln und bekommt von all dem hinterzimmermist nix mit. erst recht nicht hier in mv wo es noch *einigermaßen* liberal zu geht und du für *relativ* wenig geld angeln darfst.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Lieber "Kollege"Hauck..nicht die Darsteller der Videoportale oder anderer Medien sind der Feind der Angelei.

Der Feind,das sind Leute wie SIE !


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Lieber Herr Hauck,

 als ebenfalls langjähriger Angler antworte ich Ihnen gern genau so direkt:

 Wer Angst vor Stimmungsmache durch PETA hat, ist schon mal generell falsch in einer leitenden Position eines Fischereiverbandes. Ich bin Führungskraft in einem Konzern und kann Ihnen versichern, dass ich diesen Verein bereits wegen Nötigung, Verbreitung von Falschaussagen etc. medienwirksam vor Gericht gezerrt hätte, statt mich von dieser Truppe vorführen zu lassen. 

 Die Krönung ist Ihre Forderung, auch das Posten von im Ausland gemachten Fotos einzustellen, weil PETA diese zur Argumentation gegen das Fischen verwenden könnte. Sie haben offensichtlich nicht die geringste Ahnung, wie im Ausland mit großer Mehrheit die gesellschaftliche Einstellung zu C&R ist.

 Die halbe Welt führt Angelmeisterschaften durch und Sie haben selbst Angst davor, deutsche Angler mit Fotos dieser Events zu veröffentlichen, geschweige denn halten Sie es offensichtlich für angebracht, denen zu gratulieren. Mir fehlen die Worte.

 Wer Vertreter wie Sie hat, brauch keine Gegner mehr.
 Machen Sie Platz für Leute mit Rückgrat!


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

_(immer noch ohne Drink, aber nicht mehr lange)_



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eure Aufregung echt nicht - das war immer Kurs des VDSF und ist nun Kurs des in DAFV umbenannten VDSF...


Du hast ja Recht.

Ich fühlte mich nur grad 20-30 Jahre in der Zeit zurück versetzt ...nein, dahin getreten.
_"Wir ducken uns, 
passen uns jedem Gegenwind an 
& und wo kein Gegenwind herrscht, 
da machen wir ihn uns selbst"_.
Kampf nur nach innen, bloss nicht nach aussen.
Ich könnte kotzen!

Nichts, aber auch gar nichts, hat sich in den Köpfen der alten, weissen Männer bewegt.
Man weiß es ja, aber es frisch ausgesprochen zu lesen erzeugt Brechreiz.
Wann sterben sie endlich (aus)?!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer Vertreter wie Sie hat, brauch keine Gegner mehr.
> Machen Sie Platz für Leute mit Rückgrat!


#6#6#6
Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du hast ja Recht.


Das merken langsam immer mehr....
:q:q:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> und kann Ihnen versichern, dass ich diesen Verein bereits wegen  Nötigung, Verbreitung von Falschaussagen etc. medienwirksam vor Gericht  gezerrt hätte, statt mich von dieser Truppe vorführen zu lassen.


Perfekt ausgedrückt. Ein Anglervertreter hat Angelgegner  aktiv, systematisch und konsequent mit allen legalen Mitteln zu plätten. Und zwar so, dass es denen richtig wehtut.

Statt säuselnd-vollpassiv in der Gegend rumzukuschen. Und auch noch zum Kuschen aufzurufen, Pfui Deibel.

Andernfalls betrachte ich ihn nicht als Anglervertreter, sondern als Anglerverräter. Schnellstens weg damit, so Leute (die offenbar zudem nicht raffen, dass das Internet und dessen Nutzung sowieso nicht zu stoppen sind) braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das...



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich fühlte mich nur grad 20-30 Jahre in der Zeit zurück versetzt ...nein, dahin getreten.
> _"Wir ducken uns,
> passen uns jedem Gegenwind an
> & und wo kein Gegenwind herrscht,
> ...



kannst aber sowas von vergessen.

Diesen Part belegen wir schon seit Jahren...
da sind nun Tantiemen fällig.
Her damit :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> sondern als Anglerverräter.


Manche habens früher begriffen, manche später, und viele werdens noch begreifen:

*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manche habens früher begriffen, manche später, und viele werdens noch begreifen:
> 
> *D*ie
> *A*ngler
> ...





Ja Thomas,
irgendwann begreift auch der Letzte...

Du bist der Messias :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Du bist der Messias :vik:


Leider nicht, sonst könnte ich Wunder vollbringen und hätte Funktionäre und Delegierte in VDSF, DAV und jetzt im DAFV mit Hirn, Anstand und Rückgrat versehen...


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der war gut!!


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

tut mir leid Herr Funktionär, 
 wenn Deine Basis so tickt wie ich (ich bin kein Fan von ausgedehnten Fotoaktionen, aber wer das machen will bitte, das ist auch per se nirgends vom Tierschutzgesetz verboten)
 und mit 55 angle ich nun doch schon paar Jahre, dann angelst Du seit Jahren recht einsam; was ich aber eher annehme, dass dies ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür ist, wie weit weg mancher von seiner  Basis ist. 
 "Peta und andere Naturschutztmitarbeiter" ich will Dir zugute halten, dass die Wortwahl unglücklich war, 
 das sind keine Naturschutzmitarbeiter, die gibt es in Behörden. Die sind ehe ganz was anderes.
 Du bist von dem, was Angler wollen weit weg m.E.

 Sacht mal Ihr Ex- DAV Funktionäre, was hat Euch geritten, damit ne Fusion herbei zu führen|kopfkrat
 Als alter Mann darf ich mir die Frage sicher erlauben
 Gruß A.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Machterhalt


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sacht mal Ihr Ex- DAV Funktionäre, was hat Euch geritten, damit ne Fusion herbei zu führen|kopfkrat


Die fehlende Peitsche der Basis vielleicht??


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eure Aufregung echt nicht - das war immer Kurs des VDSF und ist nun Kurs des in DAFV umbenannten VDSF, in den die DAVler freudig und einstimmig eingetreten sind...
> 
> Nur weil endlich mal ein Präsi auch offiziell diese Denke zugibt und das deutlich schreibt und dazu steht, jetzt so ne Aufregung?
> 
> Ihr zahlt und wählt doch diese Leute seit Jahrzehnten, das kann euch doch nicht entgangen sein, wie da gedacht wird......





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist auch nicht Mitglied, das sind die DAV-Landesverbände ..
> 
> Und die sind eben einstimmig eingetreten..
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manche habens früher begriffen, manche später, und viele werdens noch begreifen:
> 
> *D*ie
> *A*ngler
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> info und eigentliches interesse daran kammen für mich zu spät. nächste versammlung im verein ist erst im herbst. da werde ich nachfragen. muß ich mich dafür jetzt entschuldigen. denke nein. ein jeder will doch nur nach seiner fasion angeln und bekommt von all dem hinterzimmermist nix mit. erst recht nicht hier in mv wo es noch *einigermaßen* liberal zu geht und du für *relativ* wenig geld angeln darfst.



Man kann niemandem vorwerfen, wenn er erst spät in die Materie eintaucht. 

Ich halte es denjenigen vor die zur Hauptversammlung kommen, den Jahresfischereischein einlösen und dann schnell abhauen oder sich an der Vereinslokaltheke ein Bier nach dem anderen in den Kopf schütten. 

*Jeder* hat in seinem Verein ein Stimmrecht, das solte er dazu nutzen, gemeinsam mit den Vereinskameraden, seinem Vorstand einen klaren Auftrag zu erteilen.
Die höchste Gewalt in jedem Verein ist die Mitgliederversammlung, wenn sie diese Macht denn nutzt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du bist von dem, was Angler wollen weit weg m.E.



Wobei ich sagen muss, dass, je länger ich über den offenen Brief oder wie immer man das nennen mag nachdenke, mein Zorn immer Mehr Bedauern weicht.

 Das erinnert mich ein wenig an Episoden, als die ehemalige DDR in ihren letzten Zügen lag und Funktionäre der SED teils völlig verwirrte und irritierte Interviews gaben. Diese Menschen hatten nicht vor, Schlechtes zu tun und waren tief überzeugt davon, den richtigen Weg zu gehen.

 Was macht man mit denen? Sie haben sich ein Leben lang engagiert, nur leider sind sie irgendwann komplett in eine Scheinrealität abgeglitten bzw. mit der Realität überfordert worden. 

 Das schlimme ist, dass Hauck u.a. an die Richtigkeit dessen glauben, was sie da schreiben. Die heutigen Gegner des Angelns und deren Medienpräsenz erscheinen ihnen wie Dämonen, gegen die man nicht gewinnen kann. Dass es in Wirklichkeit nur aufgeblasene Luftballons sind, verstehen sie nicht (mehr).  #d


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Der Vorstand vertritt den Verein . Er hat 100% Vollmacht, braucht Mitglieder nicht anhören. Will man diese Vollmacht einschränken, muss man das in der Vereinssatzung so festlegen. Ganz normaler demokratischer Prozess: Antrag auf Satzungsänderung stellen und erforderliche Mehrheit bei der Abstimmung erreichen >>> fertig.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Das ist völlig falsch! 
In allen mir bekannten Satzungen ist Folgendes geregelt: 
Der Vorstand vertritt den Verein nach außen! 
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass er schalten und walten kann wie er will.
Im Innenverhältnis bestimmt nämlich die (Jahres- oder Außerordentliche) Hauptversammlung über die wesentlichen Entscheidungen des Vereins und beauftragt den Vorstand diese Beschlüsse umzusetzen. 
Die Mitgliedschaft des Vereines in einem Verband gehört zu diesen wesentlichen Entscheidungen.
Entscheidet der Vorstand also ohne die JHV vorher zu fragen, dann handelt er klar satzungswidrig! 

Ich kenne keinen Verein im hiesigen Bezirk, der sich auf der Jahreshauptversammlung oder über eine außerordentliche Versammlung, zu deren Einberufung der Vorstand üblicherweise ohne Weiteres über die Satzung ermächtigt wird,  diese Ermächtigung abgeholt hat!

Mithin ist über die Köpfe der Mitglieder hinweg einfach entscheiden worden.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann niemandem vorwerfen, wenn er erst spät in die Materie eintaucht.
> 
> Ich halte es denjenigen vor die zur Hauptversammlung kommen, den Jahresfischereischein einlösen und dann schnell abhauen oder sich an der Vereinslokaltheke ein Bier nach dem anderen in den Kopf schütten.
> 
> ...



Ralle , das stimmt und wieder auch nicht. Mit im Jahr wieveil Versammlungen? Da liegt doch die Krux im Arsch, naja auch weil nicht viele selbigen hochbekommen|supergri

 Gruß, naja Du weißt ja wer#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann niemandem vorwerfen, wenn er erst spät in die Materie eintaucht.
> 
> Ich halte es denjenigen vor die zur Hauptversammlung kommen, den Jahresfischereischein einlösen und dann schnell abhauen oder sich an der Vereinslokaltheke ein Bier nach dem anderen in den Kopf schütten.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut, dann sollten diese "Aufständischen" aber auch willens sein, die Vorstandschaft zu übernehmen (Besatz, Pacht, Finanzen, Politik, ...), wenn der Vorstand aufgrund solchen Drucks hinwirft. Und das geht ganz fix, weil Vorstand sein nicht gerade vergnügungssteuerpflichtig ist.

 Da wird's dann meist ganz ruhig im Raum. #h

 Wer die Arbeit macht, sagt an, sonst dürfen gern die Anderen übernehmen.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Klingt gut, dann sollten diese "Aufständischen" aber auch willens sein, die Vorstandschaft zu übernehmen (Besatz, Pacht, Finanzen, Politik, ...), wenn der Vorstand aufgrund solchen Drucks hinwirft. Und das geht ganz fix, weil Vorstand sein nicht gerade vergnügungssteuerpflichtig ist.
> 
> Da wird's dann meist ganz ruhig im Raum. #h
> 
> Wer die Arbeit macht, sagt an, sonst dürfen gern die Anderen übernehmen.


Das ist leider so,
 Dein obiger Vergleich klingt zwar recht populistisch, hat aber was
 Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Im Innenverhältnis bestimmt nämlich die (Jahres- oder Außerordentliche) Hauptversammlung über die wesentlichen Entscheidungen des Vereins und beauftragt den Vorstand diese Beschlüsse umzusetzen.



Nix anderes sagt der Inn-Fischer doch. 

Der Vorstand ist (so sehen das die mir bekannten Satzungen vor) alleinig entscheidungsbefugt. Sollten dessen Entscheidungen auf Widerspruch bei den Mitgliedern stoßen, so haben diese das Recht, auf der Hauptversammlung einen entsprechenden Antrag zur Abstimmung einzubringen bzw. eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung einzuberufen (entsprechende Mehrheit vorausgesetzt), um Anträge einzubringen und Abstimmungen herbeizuführen.

Der Vorstand hat eine Informationspflicht, es herrscht aber keine Pflicht, über jedes Detail abzustimmen.

Beispiel: Die Festlegung, ob ein Hegefischen intern oder unter Teilnahme von Fremdanglern durchgeführt werden soll, darf der Vorstand ohne Beteiligung der Mitglieder fällen. Mitglieder dürfen auf der Hauptversammlung jedoch einen Antrag auf Abstimmung einbringen, an deren Ergebnis der Vorstand gebunden ist.

Das kann man natürlich in Satzungen auch anders festlegen, nur findet sich dann meist niemand, der Bock auf die Vorstandsämter hat, wenn ständig jemand reingackern will. #h


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sehr geehrter Sportfreund Hauck,

soweit Sie Misstände anprangern, mag man sich darüber unterhalten, nur nützt mir dies Nichts, wenn Tierrechtsfanatiker das Ziel verfolgen, das Angeln an sich abzuschaffen.
Hier erwarte ich von Ihnen als auch jedem Verband, dass sie sich für die Ausübung und den Schutz meines Freiheitsrecht in Gestalt der Angelei mit Nachdruck und Engagement einsetzen, anstatt auf das Prinzip Hoffnung zu setzen, dass Stillschweigen Schlimmeres verhindern würde. 
Gerade mit letzterem Verhalten überlassen Sie in sträflicher Art und Weise den Angelgegnern das Podium dahingehend, dass von dort allein die öffentliche Meinung und im Nachgang der Gesetzgeber und die Rechtsprechung in deren Sinne zu beeinflusst wird.

Im Rückblick sollten Sie erkennen, das diese Taktik die Anglerschaft in ein immer engeres Regel- und Verbotkonstrukt getrieben hat!

Sollten Ihnen diese Erkenntnis verschloßen bleiben, dann habe auch ich Ihnen den Rat zu geben, nicht an Ihrem Amt festzuhalten, sondern engagierteren Personen Platz zu machen, die bereit sind für die Ausübung der Angelei einzutreten.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

ich spiel jetzt mal Thomas:q
 irgendwie ist das OT:q was wir hier schreiben, ich drohe Euch weder mit Großbuchstaben noch mit Punkten .
 Seit froh, ich bin ein machtversessenes  Vorstandsmitglied in nem Verein:q#h


----------



## Fischer am Inn (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo Deep Down
Hallo miteinander




Deep Down schrieb:


> In allen mir bekannten Satzungen ist Folgendes geregelt:
> Der Vorstand vertritt den Verein nach außen!
> Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass er schalten und walten kann wie er will.
> Im Innenverhältnis bestimmt nämlich die (Jahres- oder Außerordentliche) Hauptversammlung über die wesentlichen Entscheidungen des Vereins und beauftragt den Vorstand diese Beschlüsse umzusetzen.
> .



Sehe ich anders. Ich denke wir stimmen darin überein, dass die Satzung regelt wer im Verein welche Rechte und Pflichten hat.
Die Satzung wird erst einmal regeln welche Organe der Verein hat. Das ist einmal die Mitgliederversammlung, dann der Vorstand und noch weitere (Ausschuss, Revisoren und anderen Pipapo), die wir uns hier aber sparen können. Es gibt also Organe, denen Aufgaben und Rechte zugewiesen werden. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass die Mitgliederversammlung eben nur die Rechte hat, die ihr die Satzung zuweist. Sie ist nicht die Überinstanz, die einfach Rechte und Aufgaben, die der Vorstandschaft durch Satzung zugewiesen sind, an sich ziehen kann. Beschließt die Mitgliederversammlung über einen Sachverhalt, der durch Satzung der Vorstandschaft zugewiesen ist, so ist dieser Beschluss rechtswidrig, weil vom sachlich unzuständigen Organ gefasst.

Und jetzt zu der viel wichtigere Frage, welche Aufgaben der Mitgliederversammlung zugewiesen sind und welche der Vorstandschaft. Die übliche Aufteilung  dabei ist, dass wenige aber gewichtige Aufgaben bei der Mitgliederversammlung liegen und die meisten Zuständigkeiten bei der Vorstandschaft sind.

Zu den Aufgaben der Mitgliederversammlung gehören:
- Entgegenahme der Jahresrechenschaftsberichte und Entlastung
- Wahl des Vorstands
- Satzungsänderung
- Auflösung des Vereins
- Genehmigung besonders bedeutender finanzieller Belastungen (eventuell, muss aber nicht sein)
- Festsetzung des Jahresbeitrags (eventuell, muss aber nicht sein).

Alle anderen Aufgaben sind dem Vorstand zugewiesen, eventuell im Zusammenspiel mit einem Ausschuss, erweitertem Ausschuss und anderen Organen.

Will man jetzt, dass der Vorstand verpflichtet wird, wie´s hier im Forum immer so schön heisst, die Mitglieder voll mitzunehmen und einzubeziehen bis hin zum verbindlichen Weisungsrecht, dann muss die Satzung in der Aufgabenzuweisung entsprechend anders formuliert werden. Hat aber nach meiner Einschätzung 2 Schwierigkeiten. Das eine ist die Haftung. Der Vorstand haftet im vollen Umfang mit seinem gesamten Privatvermögen für den Verein, egal ob die Entscheidung auf einen Vorstandsbeschluss oder auf die Mitgliederversammlung zurückgeht Da stellt sich halt schon die Frage warum der Vorstand haften sollen obwohl er nicht entscheiden darf. Und der zweite Punkt ist, dass der Vorstand ehrenamtlich tätig ist. Und die Belohnung /der Sold des Ehrenamtes ist halt auch Ausgestaltung der Vereinsführung nach eigenen Vorstellungen. Und wenn man diesen eigenen Gestaltungsspielraum entscheidend beschneidet, dann stellt sich die Frage wer das noch macht (=jede Menge Arbeit, aber nix zum Sagen zu haben).

Aber so rein vom Satzungstext und der Aufgabenzuschreibung an Mitgliederversammlung bzw. Vorstand ist alles machbar. Die Praxistauglichkeit ist halt das Problem.

Servus
Fischer am Inn 
-


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema, dem was im VDSF/DAFV 2014 gerade alles so passiert, nur mal so die letzten 1 - 2 Wochen....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Witzig:
> Nun wachen auch einige der Ex-DAVler auf und merken, welchem Dreck sie da einstimmig  zugestimmt haben....
> 
> Dass sie dabei nun Dinge fordern (Auflösung einer Geschäftsstelle etc.), dem sie selber vorher im DAV einstimmig zugestimmt (und so auch Angler und das Angeln insgesamt verraten hatten) hatten, scheinen die nicht mehr so ganz im Auge zu haben....
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die kompetenten (Kon)Fusions-Helden machen übrigens jetzt bei der Rettung des DAFV genauso weiter, wie sie das vor der (Kon)Fusion schon in den Sand gesetzt haben...
> ...




*Ein weiterer "Offener Brief" eines Anglers erreichte als Mail die Präsidentin, das Präsidium und die Landesverbände..*

Inhaltlich sehe ich da nicht viel, was ich zu kritisieren hätte...



> Sehr geehrte Frau Präsidentin,
> 
> seit über 30 Jahren verfolge ich die Arbeit der Angelverbände, war selber viele Jahre aktiv und habe mich dann ob der verfehlten Politik des VDSF aus dem aktiven Verbandsleben zurückgezogen. Die Verschmelzung der beiden Verbände VDSF und DAV stand von vornherein unter einem schlechten Stern. Eine mangelhafte Vorbereitung und viele Zwistigkeiten verhinderten zwar nicht die Fusion, jedoch das Ziel, einen starken Verband zu gründen, der eine echte Einheit darstellt.
> 
> ...



*Antwort eines LV-Präsidenten*
Jürgen Hauck, Präsident des BSFV e.V., hatte heute eine Antwort auf den offenen Brief an alle Landesverbände geschickt, in der er darlegte, dass die bisherige Arbeit des neuen Präsidiums nach seiner Auffassung bisher zielgerichtet und sicherlich auch mit Plan und Nachhaltigkeit angelegt wäre.....

Ich hätte die gerne im vollen Wortlaut veröffentlicht und habe diesbezüglich nachgefragt.

Er hat auch geantwortet:
Er denke, seine Mail sei zunächst an das DAFV-Präsidium und die Mitgliedsverbände gerichtet. Er bitte um Verständnis, dass er eine (derzeitige) Veröffentlichung im Anglerboard oder auf anderen Plattformen nicht befürworte..

Und hat mich gebeten, auf die User im Anglerboardforum einzuwirken, was ich hier mit der Veröffentlichung seiner Worte mache:


> PS: Falls Sie etwas Förderliches für die Fischerei unternehmen möchten, dann appellieren Sie bei den Anglern in Ihrem Form an ein Verhalten am Wasser, welches diese im Rahmen der Sportfischerprüfung erlernt haben.
> Berichte und hochgelandene Videos auf allen möglichen Plattformen, die gegen bestehende Tierschutz- und Fischereigesetze verstoßen - wenn auch im Ausland aufgenommen und dort erlaubt - sind nicht förderlich, die Arbeit für die Fischerei in den verschiedenen Verbänden zu erleichtern.
> PETA- und andere Naturschutzmitarbeiter durchforsten diese Plattformen regelmäßig nach entsprechenden Beiträgen auf der Suche nach geeignetem Material gegen die Fischerei.
> Es wäre schön wenn die Angler Ihre Erlebnisse am Wasser und in der Natur wieder für sich oder in der Gemeinschaft geniessen würden, ohne den Verbänden, die sich für einen uneingeschränkten Erhalt der Fischerei und damit genau für diese Angler einsetzen, hier entgegenzuspielen.
> ...



Ich kommentiere das bewusst nicht selber, werde aber sicher nicht mehr "einwirken" als mit Veröffentlichung seiner Bitte.........

Schliesslich ist das Anglerboard für alle Angler da, nicht dazu, die einen oder die anderen in irgendeiner Weise zu irgendwas "zu bekehren"...

*In anderen Threads um andere Punkte beim DAFV siehts auch nicht besser aus:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289017
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289142
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4171701#post4171701


----------



## labralehn (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Berichte und hochgelandene Videos auf allen möglichen Plattformen, die  gegen bestehende Tierschutz- und Fischereigesetze verstoßen - *wenn auch  im Ausland aufgenommen und dort erlaubt* - sind nicht förderlich, die  Arbeit für die Fischerei in den verschiedenen Verbänden zu erleichtern.



Hier stelle ich mir nun die Frage:
Was hat das nun mit dem Angeln in Deutschland zu tun?


Solange im Ausland andere Gesetze gelten und man diese Gesetze einhält, ist das doch vollkommen legal. Deutschland ist nicht der Nabel der Welt.
Ich kann ja auch nicht nach England fahren und dort auf der rechten Seite wie in Deutschland mit dem Auto fahren. Hier muss ich mich an die Gesetze im jeweiligen Land anpassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Als im DAFV organisierter Angelfischer sieht das Dein Verband für Dich eben anders.

Da MUSS scheinbar die Welt am DAFV-(Un)Wesen genesen....

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4175283#post4175283


> *Vollends interessant wirds dann, wenn darauf hingewiesen wird, dass bei Veranstaltungen im Ausland (z. aktuell Feeder-WM) neben dem ausländischen Recht die deutschen Teilnehmer auch die Grundsätze des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes sowie die verbandsseitig aufgestellten Leitsätze zu beachten haben.....*
> 
> *Es hätte unter diesen Bedingungen KEINEN deutschen Vizeweltmeister im Feederwettangeln gegeben, da die CIPS-Regeln das bei uns mit diesen Regeln verbandsintern vorgeschriebene Töten der Fische VERBIETEN und so kein Deutscher aus dem DAFV hätte teilnehmen dürfen!!!*



Auch so ein Unfug, der hier 2014 vom VDSF/DAFV komplett ohne Not in die Welt gesetzt wird aus überschäumender Kompetenz, statt dass sie sich um die wirklich wichtigen Dinge für Angler oder das Angeln kümmern würden ...


----------



## labralehn (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Als im DAFV organisierter Angelfischer sieht das Dein Verband für Dich eben anders.


naja



> Falls Sie etwas Förderliches für die Fischerei unternehmen möchten, dann  appellieren Sie bei den Anglern in Ihrem Form an ein Verhalten am  Wasser, welches diese im Rahmen der Sportfischerprüfung erlernt haben.


Er meint damit ja wohl alle Angler - auch mich - und ich bin nicht mehr in einem Verein.

Im Ausland gibts keine Sportfischerprüfung, daher halte ich mich im Ausland nicht an die Sprtfischerprüfung sondern an die Gesetze des jeweiligen Landes.

Solange die Wasserkraftwerke und z.B. der Komoran unzähligen Fischen Leid zu fügen, und die Verbände dagegen nichts unternehmen, sondern dies noch fördern, ändert sich für die Fischerrei in Deutschland eh nix.

Der Angler der einem Fisch einen Haken ins Maul drückt ist da wohl das kleinste Problem.

(Ich habe leider keine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt. Habe nur eine Staatliche Prüfung zum Fischereischein abgelegt. :q
Und das fand ich damals, wie heute auch Unsinn.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> und ich bin nicht mehr in einem Verein.


Dann bist Du damit natürlich nicht gemeint, da als Glücklicher nicht organisiert im DAFV.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da MUSS scheinbar die Welt am DAFV-(Un)Wesen genesen



Gottlob dürfte das nicht gerade ein Exportschlager werden


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Interessant wird die Einstellung des Herrn Präsidenten Hauck, wenn man die Homepage des BSFV mal genau studiert.

Zunächst stößt man auf die Einladung zu den DAFV-Binnenfischertagen 2014. Zwar heißt es darin, dass die Regeln des Bayrischen FG beachtet werden müssen, und dass die Fische nach dem Fang sofort waidgerecht zu töten sind, andererseits jedoch wird von "Abschnitten" (meint Sektoren) und Auslosung der Plätze gsprochen. Klare Anzeichen für ein Wettfischen, wie es auch die vom VDSF seinerzeit ausgehandelten Bedingungen für legale Gemeinschaftsfischen ausdrücken. Dass dann noch darauf hingewiesen wird, dass ein 4m Setzkescher sinnvoll sei, obwohl die Fische ja abgeschlagen werden sollen, spricht für sich.

Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Reportage über diese Binnenfischertage drehen.

Schaut man sich die Bilder der Veranstaltungshistorie an, so sieht man hochprofessionell aufgebaute Wettfischplätze, sowie massenhaft Pokale. 

Das, werter Herr Hauck, gibt Tierschützern und Petanern genau das Futter, dass sie brauchen um gegen die Angler vorzugehen. Die müssen also gar nicht das AB bemühen.



Die meisten Verbände, wie auch der DAFV Bundesverband, scheinen imer noch nicht begriffen zu haben, worum es bei der ganzen Wettfischdiskussion geht.

Es geht eben nicht darum, die vom VDSF und den Tierschutzeferenten der Länder festgeschriebenen Regeln so zu umgehen und zu tarnen, dass die Illegalität hoffentlich nicht erkannt wird.

Es geht darum, dass Bundes- und Landesverbände endlich daran arbeiten, die Angelfischerei in all ihren Facetten zu fördern und den Tierrechtlern die Stirn zu bieten.

Es geht darum, die Basis mitzunehmen, diese wachzurütteln und einzubeziehen. Die Wege dazu wurden schon vielfach aufgezeigt.

Es ist ein Wahnsinn, wie hier ein großer Teil, nein der größte Teil, von rund 5 Millionen angelnder Wählerstimmen ganz einfach ignoriert und außen vorgelassen wird. Was wäre das für eine politische Macht.

Die zu bündeln und zu einen ist die vornehmste Aufgabe eines jeden Verbandes. Und Nein, es ist keine Ehre, von einem Verband aufgenommen zu werden. Verbände sind Dienstleister, die um Ihre Kundschaft buhlen müssen.

Das wird auch ein DAFV einsehen müssen, will er mit neuer Führung eine Chance haben, die über ein stets banges Existenzerhalten hinausgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Reportage über diese Binnenfischertage drehen.


Nicht möglich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die 1. DAFV-Binnenfischertage vom 25.-27.07.2014, mussten wegen zu geringer Beteiligung abgesagt werden.
> 
> Die Landesverbände werden gebeten, bei evtl. bereits getätigten Überweisungen  an den DAFV, diesem ihre Bankverbindung mitzuteilen, damit umgehend der Teilnehmerbetrag zurück überwiesen werden können. Man solle auch dran denken, evtl. Zimmerreservierung im Hotel/Pension zu stornieren.
> 
> Ob die schon alles absagen, um wenigstens noch ein paar Kröten retten zu können???





			
				 Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht eben nicht darum, die vom VDSF und den Tierschutzeferenten der Länder festgeschriebenen Regeln so zu umgehen und zu tarnen, dass die Illegalität hoffentlich nicht erkannt wird.


Kapieren die NIE, da wette ich drauf...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass Bundes- und Landesverbände endlich daran arbeiten, die Angelfischerei in all ihren Facetten zu fördern und den Tierrechtlern die Stirn zu bieten.


Wunsch?
Glaube?
Hoffnung?

Oder Alkohol und/oder bewusstseinserweitende Substanzen am frühen Morgen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht möglich:
> 
> Tja, so geht es einem Angler, der sich auf der HP eines (dieses) Verbandes informieren möchte.
> 
> ...



Nur Kaffee und Zigaretten, sonst nix.

Es ist weder Wunsch, noch Glaube oder Hoffnung. Es ist schlicht die Beschreibung dessen, was Angler von einem Verband erwarten. Und es ist das, was Verbände tun müssen, um einen starken Rückhalt der Basis zu gewinnen. Nur so gibt es ausreichend Substanz, um erfolgreich Lobbyarbeit verrichten zu können.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht eben nicht darum, die vom VDSF und den Tierschutzeferenten der Länder festgeschriebenen Regeln so zu umgehen und zu tarnen, dass die Illegalität hoffentlich nicht erkannt wird.


Der Witz ist ja, 
 dass sie einerseits zwischen Legalität & Illegalität nicht unterscheiden ...können/wollen
 UND
überhaupt nicht einsehen, dass sie selbst für das Faktum, dass bestimmtes Handeln illegal geworden ist, zu großen Teilen verantwortlich sind.


 OT:
 Gibt es eigentlich sonst irgendeine Interessensvertretung, 
 die dermaßen viel Mist baut, 
 die einfachsten geschäftlichen Grundlagen nicht auf die Kette kriegt (Satzungsgem. Handeln, saubere Finanzen, Berichtspflichten,...),
 vollkommen der Basis & Realität entrückt ist, 
 total zerstritten & nur noch mit sich selbst beschäftigt ist,
 rein gar nichts für die zu Vertretenden bewirkt, 
 im Gegenteil, sogar ständig gegen diese agiert?

 Ich vermute, dass sogar die Bundesvereinigung "Schizophrene Psychopathen gegen Therapie"
 zu intelligenterem Handeln fähig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT:
> Gibt es eigentlich sonst irgendeine Interessensvertretung,
> die dermaßen viel Mist baut,


Wirds sicher auch geben - ich kenn so aus lamäng raus aber keine...


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

OT. Thomas, wie, ich bin ja auch kein Mitglied???
Ich bin doch in meinem Verein hier Mitglied, welcher Mitglied im Kreisverband ist, welcher Mitglied im Landesverband ist, der wiederum Mitglied im Bundesverband ist. Also bin ich doch auch irgendwie Mitglied, oder etwa nicht???|kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> OT. Thomas, wie ich bin ja auch kein Mitglied???
> Ich bin doch in meinem Verein hier Mitglied, welcher Mitglied im Kreisverband ist, welcher Mitglied im Landesverband ist, der wiederum Mitglied im Bundesverband ist. Also bin ich doch auch irgendwie Mitglied, oder etwa nicht???|kopfkrat




Irgendwie nicht.  

Im LV und DAFV sind keine natürlichen Personen Mitglied, nur juristische.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Na gut, dann nicht.


----------



## Hänger06 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Moinsen,

nach dem ich diesen Tread, 12 seiten lang, durchgelesen habe frage ich mich als organisierten Angler.............wat soll dat? und es wir mir schlecht. ich bin seit 45 Jahren am angeln, Natur so wie Tierschutz liegt mir am Herzen und durch die Fischwaid übe ich diese auch aktive aus. 

Ex. Politiker und Vereins so wie Verbandsrepresanten, leider gibt es wenige die dies Amt nicht für die Interessent ausüben sondern nur für sich selbst. Dies ist ein schon oft dokumentiertes Auftreten von Persohn  in Ehrenamtlichen Funktion, leider.

 Anstatt das die Funktioniere mal wat machen zum Thema Öffentlichkeit oder Jugenförderung bzw. Soziales, verteidigen Sie nur ihre eigenen Positionen und Ämter und die daraus resultirenden Pfründe.

Auf Hinblick der Nahen Zukunft wird mir Schlecht

So lange sich nicht, der Einzelne, oranisierte Angler nicht über sein Vorstand beim Verband gegen dieses Gebahren im System des Verbandes und Dachorginistion währt bleiben wohl alle noch so gut gemeinte Postings wirkungslos.

So Ich gehe gleich angeln........mit Bierchen und guten Freunden.

Euch dicke Fische........so lang dat noch geit|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zum offenen Brief, da wurde vom Verfasser ein grober Schnitzer begangen.


> Gleichzeitig fährt eine Mannschaft unter der Flagge, Anmeldung und  Organisation des DAFV zu einem internationalen Wettfischen. Dies,  inklusive der vorangegangenen Qualifikation der Teilnehmer innerhalb  Deutschlands, verstößt in der Art der Durchführung nicht nur gegen die  frisch verabschiedeten Regelungen Ihrer Kommission, sondern gleichsam  gegen das Deutsche Tierschutzgesetz, dessen Einhaltung die Kommission  auch im Ausland zwingend vorgeschrieben hat.


Die Mannschaft fuhr unter der Flagge des DSAV dahin. Deren Shirts trugen sie auch beim Fischen, und von da kam auch die Organisation. Auch wenn die Organisatoren ebenfalls im DAFV Präsidium sitzen, und der als CIPS Mitglied das Melderecht hat. Aber die "Flagge" (Aufschrift der Shirts, ect.) war eben die des DSAV. 
Und es gab auch keine Qualifikation der Teilnehmer innerhalb  Deutschlands, sondern eine Sichtung. Der große Unterschied ist das bei einer Qualifikation die "Sieger" gefischt hätten. Aber dem war nicht so. Der "Trainer" hat eine Mannschaft zusammengestellt, und es haben nicht die fünf Erstplatzieren gefischt. 

Zum Schreiben von Herrn Hauck.



> PS: Falls Sie etwas Förderliches für die Fischerei unternehmen möchten,  dann appellieren Sie bei den Anglern in Ihrem Form an ein Verhalten am  Wasser, welches diese im Rahmen der Sportfischerprüfung erlernt haben.


Da kommt schon das erste Problem. Die ist ja Ländersache, also wird da durchaus nicht das selbe unterrichtet. Bei uns z.B. wird da unterrichtet das der Setzkescher bei Hegefischen erlaubt ist, aber in anderen Bundesländern sieht es anders aus. 



> Berichte und hochgelandene Videos auf allen möglichen Plattformen, die  gegen bestehende Tierschutz- und Fischereigesetze verstoßen - wenn auch  im Ausland aufgenommen und dort erlaubt - sind nicht förderlich, die  Arbeit für die Fischerei in den verschiedenen Verbänden zu erleichtern.


Was für ein riesen Blödsinn, meiner Meinung nach. Fischereigesetze sind Landessache. Die haben im Ausland nun einmal null Gültigkeit, sogar im nächsten Bundesland sind die hinfällig. Oder will er uns erzählen das ich mich in seinem Bundesland an die Mindestmaße aus meinem halten soll, wenn sie kleiner sind? Soll ich also 35 cm große Aale bei ihm mitnehmen, oder in Holland, wo die ganzjährig geschützt sind? So klingt es zumindest gerade. Und auch der Satz mit dem Tierschutzgesetz ist doch ein Witz. In jedem Bundesland interpretieren sie das Tierschutzgesetz anders. Wie gesagt, bei uns wurde vom Ministerium ein Erlass herausgegeben der klar sagt dass das Tierschutzgesetz den Setzkescher für Hegefischen mit Umsetzen erlaubt. In anderen Bundesländern interpretieren die das Tierschutzgesetz so das er komplett verboten ist, und in wieder anderen erlauben sie ihn vermutlich noch für Zwecke die bei uns als nicht ok interpretiert wurden. Auf gut deutsch, wenn selbst die zuständigen Ministerien der einzelnen Bundesländer sich da nicht einig sind was das Tierschutzgesetz sagt, wie soll das bitte der Angler wissen? Erst recht im Ausland, wo deren Gesetze auch einzuhalten sind und wo z.B. der Setzkescher oft vorgeschrieben ist. Diese Forderung ist also realistisch schon gar nicht durchführbar. Schon allein weil es gar nicht so klar definiert ist. Und ich bin mir sehr sicher das die Interpretation des Tierschutzgesetzes durch Herrn Hauck gegensätzlich zu der einiger Landesministerien steht.

Abgesehen davon sollte der Herr Hauck mal schauen wieviel tausend Angler solche Berichte schreiben, oder Filme machen, und das quer durch alle Spezialisierungen, und vom kleinen Jungen bis hin zum alten Opa, vom Angler mit Bambusrute bis hin zum Angler mit der 5000 Euro Rute. Anglerlatin erzählen ist so alt wie das Angeln. Und durch die unterschiedlichen Gesetze wird sich wohl bei jedem Bericht etwas finden lassen das gegen irgendeines der vielen Fischereigesetze  verstößt. Sei es weil der gefangene Fisch in dem einen Bundesland über und in dem anderen unter dem Mindestmaß liegt. Damit will er (in der Form wie er es formuliert hat) also quasi gar keine Berichte mehr haben. Komisch allerdings das der Bundesverband, bzw. seine Nationalmannschaften, selbst solche Berichte veröffentlichen. Und die Hochburgen solcher Berichte sind die Bundesländer mit einer hohen Anzahl an Angelmannschaften, also NRW, Brandenburg und Bayern. Wo auch die meisten Großevents stattfinden. Ok nicht in NRW, deren Stars müssen wegen des dortigen Landesfischereirechtes ihre Veranstaltungen in Brandenburg (SKP Kanal und Silo Kanal), vor allem aber in Bayern (Eixendorf und Sand am Main) und den Niederlanden machen. 



> PETA- und andere Naturschutzmitarbeiter durchforsten diese Plattformen  regelmäßig nach entsprechenden Beiträgen auf der Suche nach geeignetem  Material gegen die Fischerei.
> Es wäre schön wenn die Angler Ihre Erlebnisse am Wasser und in der Natur  wieder für sich oder in der Gemeinschaft geniessen würden, ohne den  Verbänden, die sich für einen uneingeschränkten Erhalt der Fischerei und  damit genau für diese Angler einsetzen, hier entgegenzuspielen.


Hm vom Einsatz für "einen uneingeschränkten Erhalt der Fischerei" merkt man nicht soviel. Ich rede jetzt mal von der Bundesebene, denn in den einzelnen Ländern sieht es da durchaus anders aus. Aber es geht hier ja, in dem Brief auf den geantwortet wird, um den Bund. Wenn ich mir dann aber die Anzahl aus tausenden Berichten und Videos ansehe (von denen einige auch bei den Anglern große Wut auslösen, aber das ist nur ein sehr sehr kleiner Bruchteil, der von den Anglern selbst dann am härteste Verurteilt wird), dann sollte der Herr Hauck sich mal überlegen was denn die Angler überhaupt wollen. Das allein soviele ins Ausland gehen um dort in Ruhe angeln zu können, zeigt doch das irgendwas hier nicht stimmt.
Die große Anzahl kommt ja nicht von einer kleinen Gruppe von Anglern, sondern es sind tausende verschiedener Angler, und damit eben eine recht repräsentative Gruppe dafür wie die Basis tickt.

EDIT: Mal von der sehr fehlerhaften Formulierung abgesehen, muss ich aber zustimmen das es durchaus Videos gibt die eben allen Anglern schaden. Nur wie schon geschrieben, gerade solche Videos erregen unter den Anglern den größten Widerspruch und den größten Ärger. Da fallen dann meist sehr deutlich Worte. Und solche Videos und Berichte sind die absolute Minderheit. Ich hoffe mal das er wohl auch solche meint, aber die Formulierung klingt eher so als meinte er auch Videos wie z.B. die von Matze Koch und den anderen Mitarbeitern der Angelzeitschriften. Aber so wie er es formuliert hat fallen eben fast alle Berichte, aus den schon genannten Gründen, unter seine Kriterien.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Die Mannschaft fuhr unter der Flagge des DSAV dahin. Deren Shirts trugen sie auch beim Fischen, und von da kam auch die Organisation. Auch wenn die Organisatoren ebenfalls im DAFV Präsidium sitzen, und der als CIPS Mitglied das Melderecht hat. Aber die "Flagge" (Aufschrift der Shirts, ect.) war eben die des DSAV.
> Und es gab auch keine Qualifikation der Teilnehmer innerhalb  Deutschlands, sondern eine Sichtung. Der große Unterschied ist das bei einer Qualifikation die "Sieger" gefischt hätten. Aber dem war nicht so. Der "Trainer" hat eine Mannschaft zusammengestellt, und es haben nicht die fünf Erstplatzieren gefischt.







Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht eben nicht darum, die vom VDSF und den Tierschutzeferenten der Länder festgeschriebenen Regeln so zu umgehen und zu tarnen, dass die Illegalität hoffentlich nicht erkannt wird.




Alles klar ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und es gab auch keine Qualifikation der Teilnehmer innerhalb  Deutschlands, sondern eine Sichtung..


Ich weiss nicht, wie Wettangler immer wieder darauf kommen und verbreiten, nur Qualifikationen wären verboten. Das steht nirgends. 

Nach dem Erlass des BMF zur AO sind für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände ALLE  *"weiterführenden"* Fischen verboten. Nach Auskunft Behörden fallen darunter genauso Sichtungen, Training, Vorbereitung etc...

Könnt ihr aber ja gerne im Wettangelthread weiter diskutieren, wo ja auch die neuen Richtlinien sind, welche der DAFV meinte in seiner "Weisheit" beschliessen zu müssen, und mit denen auch die letzten Vereinsangeln dann vollends kriminalisiert werden..

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4175283#post4175283


> *Vollends interessant wirds dann, wenn darauf hingewiesen wird, dass bei Veranstaltungen im Ausland (z. aktuell Feeder-WM) neben dem ausländischen Recht die deutschen Teilnehmer auch die Grundsätze des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes sowie die verbandsseitig aufgestellten Leitsätze zu beachten haben.....*
> 
> *Es hätte unter diesen Bedingungen KEINEN deutschen Vizeweltmeister im Feederwettangeln gegeben, da die CIPS-Regeln das bei uns mit diesen Regeln verbandsintern vorgeschriebene Töten der Fische VERBIETEN und so kein Deutscher aus dem DAFV hätte teilnehmen dürfen!!!*



*Mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema,* dem was im VDSF/DAFV 2014 gerade alles so passiert, nur mal so die letzten 1 - 2 Wochen....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Witzig:
> Nun wachen auch einige der Ex-DAVler auf und merken, welchem Dreck sie da einstimmig  zugestimmt haben....
> 
> Dass sie dabei nun Dinge fordern (Auflösung einer Geschäftsstelle etc.), dem sie selber vorher im DAV einstimmig zugestimmt (und so auch Angler und das Angeln insgesamt verraten hatten) hatten, scheinen die nicht mehr so ganz im Auge zu haben....
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die kompetenten (Kon)Fusions-Helden machen übrigens jetzt bei der Rettung des DAFV genauso weiter, wie sie das vor der (Kon)Fusion schon in den Sand gesetzt haben...
> ...




*Ein weiterer "Offener Brief" eines Anglers erreichte als Mail die Präsidentin, das Präsidium und die Landesverbände..*

Inhaltlich sehe ich da nicht viel, was ich zu kritisieren hätte...



> Sehr geehrte Frau Präsidentin,
> 
> seit über 30 Jahren verfolge ich die Arbeit der Angelverbände, war selber viele Jahre aktiv und habe mich dann ob der verfehlten Politik des VDSF aus dem aktiven Verbandsleben zurückgezogen. Die Verschmelzung der beiden Verbände VDSF und DAV stand von vornherein unter einem schlechten Stern. Eine mangelhafte Vorbereitung und viele Zwistigkeiten verhinderten zwar nicht die Fusion, jedoch das Ziel, einen starken Verband zu gründen, der eine echte Einheit darstellt.
> 
> ...



*Antwort eines LV-Präsidenten*
Jürgen Hauck, Präsident des BSFV e.V., hatte heute eine Antwort auf den offenen Brief an alle Landesverbände geschickt, in der er darlegte, dass die bisherige Arbeit des neuen Präsidiums nach seiner Auffassung bisher zielgerichtet und sicherlich auch mit Plan und Nachhaltigkeit angelegt wäre.....

Ich hätte die gerne im vollen Wortlaut veröffentlicht und habe diesbezüglich nachgefragt.

Er hat auch geantwortet:
Er denke, seine Mail sei zunächst an das DAFV-Präsidium und die Mitgliedsverbände gerichtet. Er bitte um Verständnis, dass er eine (derzeitige) Veröffentlichung im Anglerboard oder auf anderen Plattformen nicht befürworte..

Und hat mich gebeten, auf die User im Anglerboardforum einzuwirken, was ich hier mit der Veröffentlichung seiner Worte mache:


> PS: Falls Sie etwas Förderliches für die Fischerei unternehmen möchten, dann appellieren Sie bei den Anglern in Ihrem Form an ein Verhalten am Wasser, welches diese im Rahmen der Sportfischerprüfung erlernt haben.
> Berichte und hochgelandene Videos auf allen möglichen Plattformen, die gegen bestehende Tierschutz- und Fischereigesetze verstoßen - wenn auch im Ausland aufgenommen und dort erlaubt - sind nicht förderlich, die Arbeit für die Fischerei in den verschiedenen Verbänden zu erleichtern.
> PETA- und andere Naturschutzmitarbeiter durchforsten diese Plattformen regelmäßig nach entsprechenden Beiträgen auf der Suche nach geeignetem Material gegen die Fischerei.
> Es wäre schön wenn die Angler Ihre Erlebnisse am Wasser und in der Natur wieder für sich oder in der Gemeinschaft geniessen würden, ohne den Verbänden, die sich für einen uneingeschränkten Erhalt der Fischerei und damit genau für diese Angler einsetzen, hier entgegenzuspielen.
> ...



Ich kommentiere das bewusst nicht selber, werde aber sicher nicht mehr "einwirken" als mit Veröffentlichung seiner Bitte.........

Schliesslich ist das Anglerboard für alle Angler da, nicht dazu, die einen oder die anderen in irgendeiner Weise zu irgendwas "zu bekehren"...

*In anderen Threads um andere Punkte beim DAFV siehts auch nicht besser aus:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289017
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289142
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4171701#post4171701


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> und mit denen auch die letzten Vereinsangeln dann vollends kriminalisiert werden..


... und damit Angelgegnern nur noch mehr Möglichkeiten einräumen, Anglern an den Karren zu fahren.


----------



## Knispel (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ... und damit Angelgegnern nur noch mehr Möglichkeiten einräumen, Anglern an den Karren zu fahren.



Also ist in deinen Augen Totschweigen, den Kopf einziehen und Selbstverleugnung ( Täuschen und Mauscheln ) besser ?


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Knispel schrieb:


> Also ist in deinen Augen Totschweigen, den Kopf einziehen und Selbstverleugnung ( Täuschen und Mauscheln ) besser ?



So hat man es in den westlichen BL eben gesehen, Ja!
Die Alternative war da.. über 20!!! Jahre!
Wollte man nicht. 
Kann es zwar nicht verstehen... ist aber so!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@ Knispel - das hast Du falsch verstanden: 

Angelgegnern sollten eben KEINE weiteren Anp*****möglichkeiten gegeben werden.

Aber keinesfalls durch "freiwilliges" Kuschen/weiteres Schw***einziehen von Anglerseite, sondern ganz im Gegenteil durch effektives und offensives Abschaffen der Anp******möglichkeiten durch Herangehen an die zuständigen Stellen (u. a. BMF).

Sozusagen: Wo es keine entsprechende Regelung (mehr) gibt, gibts auch nix (mehr) zu denunzieren, anzuzeigen und gemeinnützigkeitszuverlieren.

Also her mit einer sinnvollen Gemeinnützigkeits-Neuregelung auf Angeln-Basis, dann kann aus der alten keinerlei Strick mehr gedreht werden.

Nicht kuschen, mauscheln und (Vereins-)Wettangeln bis ins letzte Glied untersagen, sondern ganz im Gegenteil mit Nachdruck dafür sorgen, dass z. B. in Ruhe ohne Gemeinnützigkeits-Damoklesschwert wettgeangelt werden kann.

Parallel am besten diesen ganzen Wirbelsäulentierschutzblödsinn auch gleich noch mit eliminieren. 

Dann hat sich auch jegliches Gestreite um Fotos, C&R usw. ebenfalls auf einen Schlag erledigt, weil u. a. Pöter-Köter & Co. die Grundlage für Anzeigen komplett genommen wird.

DANN könnte man diese Typen ganz gepflegt auslachen und ignorieren - weil sie einem schlichtweg nichts mehr könnten. Und zudem ihrer medienwirksamen Anzeigenpraxis komplett beraubt würden.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nachdem ich Frau Dr.'s Brief an die Sachsen gründlich gelesen habe
http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/AntwortHK_LVSA.pdf
muss ich meine bisherige Meinung wohl revidieren.

Schließlich schreibt sie, dass schon viel geschafft ist, die Finanzen in sicheren Händen sind, bundes- & europapolitische Aktivitäten laufen, politische Vorstellungen formuliert sind,...
Und wenn sie das schreibt, dann ist das auch wohl so.

Ok, Nachweise/Beispiele liefert sie nicht, festzustellen ist bislang auch nirgendwo etwas,... 
da hab ich dann halt selbst recherchiert und -das Internet vergisst nix- ein Video von einer Präsidiumssitzung gefunden (kl. Ausschnitt). Leider funktioniert der Ton nicht.

Aber es ist deutlich zu sehen, dass gerade emsig über die sicheren Finanzen in Einigkeit diskutiert wird und man sich ernsthaft Gedanken macht, was man für alle Angler in Deutschland erreichen wird.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ydVy25mjjo
Was gibt es also noch zu meckern?! #c
Wir sind in guten Händen, alles in bester Ordnung!


----------



## mathei (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

wie findest du nur so einen müll im web. geh angeln oder poppen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Frau Dr.'s Brief an die Sachsen gründlich gelesen habe
> http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/AntwortHK_LVSA.pdf
> muss ich meine bisherige Meinung wohl revidieren.
> 
> ...



Interessant finde ich, dass das wiederum auf einer Vereinsseite (Muldenfischer e.V.) veröffentlicht wird - und dass die vom Verein schreiben, dass sich jeder sein Urteil bilden möge und ggf. Konsequenzen daraus ziehen, zeigt auch schon viel.

Ob die vom Verein dann auch die Konsequenzen ziehen???

Diese Antwort kursiert ja schon ein paar Tage, daher kannte ich die schon - zuerst dachte ich an an einen schlechten Scherz, reiht sich ja aber in andere Antwortschreiben der Präsidentin (NDS, Rheinischer) nahtlos ein und ist - von wenigem LV-spezifischem abgesehen - auch fast wortgleich.....


Dann nachgedacht - und drauf gekommen:
Ja, ne, is klar - DAFV....................

Entweder komplette Unfähigkeit, die reale Situation zu erkennen...

Oder trotz Erkennen der Situation das Leugnen des Desasters.............

Ja, ne, is klar - DAFV....................


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Juli 2014)

Schon bizarr. Da fordert ein Ex-VDSF'ler den Rücktritt der DAFV-Präsidentin und behauptet fast zur gleichen Zeit, dass es die Landesverbände sind, die eine Stärkung des Bundesverbandes verhindern.

 Und da kommt wie Urmel aus dem Eis ein süddeutscher Unterfürst, stellt sich mit unfreiwilligem Humor selber bloß und offenbart, dass er mittlerweile in der Denke der 60er Jahre des vorherigen Jahrhunderts beabsichtigt anzukommen. Nichts konnte die genannte These von der Denke der Landesverbände besser untermauern.

 Doch wird man differenzieren müssen. Es mag ja so sein, dass einige LVe grundsätzlich keinen zu starken Bundesverband wollen. Davon muss man unterscheiden die Haltung zu dem, was das DAFV-Präsidium ihnen aktuell vorsetzt. 
Diesbezüglich scheinen sich diejenigen, die pro Bundesverband und solche, die eigentlich nicht so sehr dafür sind, mehr oder wenig einig zu sein. (Herrn Hauck muss man da wohl ausnehmen. Über seine Absichten, sich aus relativ geringem Anlass mit einer Ergebenheitsadresse an die Präsidentin zu wenden, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln und spekulieren.)

 Das Erscheinungsbild, dass der DAFV jedenfalls abgibt, ist erschütternd und deprimierend. Durchaus nicht nur in diesem thread, sondern auch in aller Öffentlichkeit. 
Wenn die Präsidentin behauptet, dass ganz toll gearbeitet wurde und wird, dann bleibt sie leider den Beweis dafür ein weiteres Mal schuldig. Es mangelt also erneut  - ebenfalls nicht zum ersten Mal - an Informationen. Ist das denn so schwer zu begreifen? 

Da kann man sich nicht ewig darauf zurückziehen, dass die Herren Vereinsvorsitzenden vor Ort ihre Mitglieder nicht einbezogen haben. Denn dieser Kommunikationsweg ist leider, wie alle wissen, störanfällig und oft nicht gerade informativ. Neue Möglichkeiten stehen doch kostengünstig zur Verfügung.

 Wo sind sie eigentlich, die Präsidenten des DAFV? Sommerpause? Warum sind sie nicht auf Tournee in die Regionen, Landesverbände etc pp. und vertreten dort ihre Positionen und stellen sich den Fragen der Interessierten. Häppchentheke bei einem Fachkongress kann jeder.

 Die aktuelle Verfassung des DAFV zeigt deutlich: 
Mit dem Rücktritt von wem auch immer löst sich von alleine keine Problem. 

Vielleicht würde nur Herr Hauck DAFV-Präsident (Nein, das ist kein (!!!) Vorschlag von mir.) 
Und dann alles wie gehabt. 
Es müsste etwas an den Strukturen geschehen - und zwar an den ungeschriebenen. 

Das Schicksal der deutschen Angler hängt nicht von der Zahl der Bundesgeschäftsstellen ab, ja nicht einmal von einer derben Beitragserhöhung. Eher schon vom Umgang der Verantwortlichen der unterschiedlichen Ebenen miteinander. 

Das war schon im VDSF eine Katastrophe. Die Unmöglichkeit, miteinander sachlich, fachkundig und fair zu diskutieren (die gelegentlich auch im AB aufblitzt), ist im DAFV leider nach wie vor weit verbreitet. Man muss schon Ex-Funktionär sein, um seine Meinung frei sagen zu können (Gruß an Ralle). 

Von echter Demokratie, von wirklichem Zusammenwachsen der deutschen Angler oder gar einer einheitlichen Stimme sind wir noch Lichtjahre - oder sollte ich sagen: mehrere zu verschleißende Präsidenten - entfernt.

 Anzeichen der Implosion? 
Sicher platzt mal wieder irgendwo eine Bombe, aber mit überschaubaren Folgen. Zur Unfähigkeit von Systemen gehört leider auch die Unfähigkeit, sich selber abzuschaffen. 

Den Traum vom baldigen Ende des DAFV träume ich deswegen nicht; und auch, weil mir noch keiner sagen konnte, was aus dem dann folgenden Vakuum für Angler besseres entstehen könnte. Schon gar nicht, mit wem.

Wirklich schön:

 "Möge sich jeder sein Urteil bilden und ggf. Konsequenzen daraus ziehen...."

 Position beziehen, liebe Muldenfischer, sieht aber anders aus. Die Konsequenzen, die der einzelne Angler ziehen könnte, wären doch allenfalls die Kündigung. Da ist der Einfluss von Vorständen doch unwesentlich größer.

 Wer meint, harmlos bleiben zu müssen und unverbindlich, der verhindert eine Entwicklung zum Guten. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Schon bizarr. Da fordert ein Ex-VDSF'ler den Rücktritt der DAFV-Präsidentin und behauptet fast zur gleichen Zeit, dass es die Landesverbände sind, die eine Stärkung des Bundesverbandes verhindern.
> 
> .............
> 
> ...



Den Rücktritt der Präsidentin zu fordern und gleichzeitig den LV für die verfehlte (besser: nicht vorhandene) Politik des BV die Schuld zuzuweisen, ist kein Widerspruch.

Die LV tragen die Verantwortung für die vollkommen vermasselte Fusion. Natürlich muss man dabei auch die Personen Markstein und insbesondere Mohnert benennen, die aber nun - zumindest offiziell - keine Rolle mehr spielen. 

Dann kommt der Schleswig-Holsteinische Verband aus den Löchern und zaubert eine Präsidentschaftskandidatin aus dem Hut, deren Eignung für dieses Amt von vornherein ob Ihrer Verbandelung mit Monsanto erheblich belastet ist, die nicht den geringsten Bezug zur Angelfischerei hat und der substantielle Kenntnisse über die Verbandslanschaft in Deutschland vollkommen abgehen. 
Man erinnere sich, dass diese Person von vornherein in der (berechtigten) Kritik stand.

Das wäre an sich noch nicht vernichtend gewesen, wäre der Fusion eine klare Ausrichtung und von allen verabschiedete Leitsätze vorausgegangen. Daran hätte sich die Präsidentin entlanghangeln können, unterstützt von einem mitarbeitenden Präsidium und loyalen Geschäftsstellen.
All das gab es nicht und gibt es bis heute nicht.

Bis hierhin reicht alleine die Verantwortung der Landesverbände, und ab hier beginnt das versagen der Präsidentin.

Wenn man einen Scherbenhaufen vor die Füße geworfen bekommt, verbunden mit der Aufgabe, daraus eine neue Vase zu basteln, dann braucht es dazu eben jenen Sachverstand den richtigen Kitt zu finden und zu benutzen. Dann braucht es eine starke Person mit Rückgrat, Durchsetzungsvermögen und Einsatzbereitschaft.

Das klammern an ein Amt dem man nicht gewachsen ist, ist eben kein Zeichen vor Rückgrat sondern von Uneinsichtigkeit und Selbstüberschätzung. Mit dem Fuß auf die Erde zu stampfen und "ich will aber", mit halbherzigen Rücktrittsdrohungen und Schönfärberei kann man kein Durchsetzungvermögen ersetzen. Und die Einsatzbereitschaft hat in den ersten und extrem wichtigen Wochen nach Amtsantritt unter den vergeblichen Bemühungen gelitten, die politische Zukunft Ihrer Partei und Ihrer selbst über Wasser zu halten. 

Es fehlt nun erheblich an der Größe einzugestehen, dass sie mit diesem Amt unter diesen Bedingungen absolut überfordert ist. Und somit fehlt es auch an der jetzt notwendigen Größe und der damit verbundenen einzigen und richtigen Konsequenz, nämlich dem Rücktritt.

Die Frage nach dem "was kommt danach" ist ähnlich der Angst vor dem dunklen Wald. Ob darin Untiere hausen weiß man erst, wenn man hinein gegangen ist. Alles andere stützt sich auf Spekulationen und Fabeln. 

Gleichsam führen wir eine "Henne und Ei" Diskussion. Brauchen wir zuerst eine wirkliche Einheit der LV, damit ein neuer Präsident erfolgreich arbeiten kann, oder brauchen wir zuerst einen starken Präsidenten, der die LV eint.
Beides scheint, zur Zeit jedenfalls, recht utopisch. 

Die in meinen Augen einzig realistische Chance ist die, dem ganzen ein Ende zu machen und den DAFV aufzulösen. 

Das gibt die Möglichkeit, dass sich eine handvoll Verbände zusammentun und, aus dem erlebten gelernt habend, etwas neues installieren. Einen Kern sozusagen, zu dem die übrigen LV dann mit der Zeit hinzukommen. Oder eben auch nicht, wenn einzelne sich unfähig zu einen echten Solidarpakt zeigen. 

Es ist mir bewusst, dass auch das mit erheblichen Schwierigkeiten behaftet ist und auch die Gefahr eines DAFV 2.0 birgt. 

Ich sehe jedoch keinen anderen Weg, will man langfristig einen starken BV haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die in meinen Augen einzig realistische Chance ist die, dem ganzen ein Ende zu machen und den DAFV aufzulösen.
> 
> Das gibt die Möglichkeit, dass sich eine handvoll Verbände zusammentun und, aus dem erlebten gelernt habend, etwas neues installieren. Einen Kern sozusagen, zu dem die übrigen LV dann mit der Zeit hinzukommen. Oder eben auch nicht, wenn einzelne sich unfähig zu einen echten Solidarpakt zeigen.
> 
> Es ist mir bewusst, dass auch das mit erheblichen Schwierigkeiten behaftet ist und auch die Gefahr eines DAFV 2.0 birgt.


Analyse richtig - und Dein hier aufgezeigter Weg scheint auch mir der einzig sinnvolle...

Denn das unterschreibe ich so auch:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich sehe jedoch keinen anderen Weg, will man langfristig einen starken BV haben








PS:
Brotfisch wird Dir jetzt wieder erzählen, wie schlimm ein eventuelles Vakuum sei, wenns den DAFV zerbröselt....

Ich meine:
Und wer beseitigt das real schon existierende Vakuum in vielen Köpfen im real existierenden DAFV??


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Den Rücktritt der Präsidentin zu fordern und gleichzeitig den LV für die verfehlte (besser: nicht vorhandene) Politik des BV die Schuld zuzuweisen, ist kein Widerspruch.
> 
> Die LV tragen die Verantwortung für die vollkommen vermasselte Fusion. Natürlich muss man dabei auch die Personen Markstein und insbesondere Mohnert benennen, die aber nun - zumindest offiziell - keine Rolle mehr spielen.
> 
> ...



Ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, was die Präsidentin betrifft. Wobei mir allerdings das Präsidium, zumindest die Riege der Vizepräsidenten fehlt. Auch wenn man sie nur in der Funktion der Vertreter sieht, dürfte doch die Situation der Überforderung ein stärkeres Ein- und Mitwirken der Vizes in Gesamtbelangen nahelegen. Davon sieht man so gut wie nichts.

Ich will nicht falsch verstanden werden. 
Ich spreche mich überhaupt nicht gegen Deine Forderungen nach einem Rücktritt aus. 

Vor dem Hintergrund des strukturellen Gesamtdilemmas, in dem der DAFV steckt, frage ich mich allerdings, ob das sehr viel bringt. Sicher, jeder Rücktritt zur jetzigen Zeit hätte eine Signalwirkung; erst recht, wenn der geschäftsführende Vorstand komplett abtreten würde. 

Die Folge wäre aber, dass sich diejenigen, die ihren Einfluss auch weiterhin sichern wollen, auf die Suche nach fünf neuen Köpfen machen würden. Die Lösung der Strukturprobleme wäre dann erst einmal vertagt bis zum Ende der Welpenschonzeit des neuen Präsidiums. 

Und danach wäre es wieder nur "der oder die Präsident(in)", der die Probleme alleine lösen sollte. So schleppt man sich Jahr für Jahr über die Runden, ohne dass wirklich etwas besser wird. Daher erscheint mir die Einsetzung eines neuen Präsidiums nicht verkehrt, wenn sie einher geht mit den notwendigen Strukturentscheidungen.

Das seht Ihr natürlich anders, denn "Eure" Strukturentscheidung ist ja die Auflösung.

Das Vakuum also, das durch isolierte Rücktritte oder auch nur einen Rücktritt entstehen würde, halte ich nicht für so groß, dass es schrecken könnte. 

Es wäre vielmehr zu klein, um die notwendigen Strukturänderungen wirklich befördern zu können. Und es wäre, um mich einmal Eurer "Denke" anzunähern, auch kein Schritt in Richtung Auflösung, sondern würde zu nichts anderem führen als zu Neuwahlen eines Präsidiums, das sich dann sicher nicht als Liquidatoren wählen lassen würde.

Was mir an der These der Auflösung nicht gefällt: Sie setzt darauf, dass der DAFV rückstandsfrei verschwindet und urplötzlich "die Guten" aus den Landesverbänden die Bühne betreten, die aus dem Geschehenen "gelernt" haben. Ja, aber was machen dann diejenigen, die nichts dazu gelernt haben? Schweigen betreten und räumen reumütig das Feld? Ich glaube eher, dass sie sich das "Neue", das da entstehen könnte, ganz schnell unter den alten Nagel reißen werden. Das Neue hat nur eine Chance, wenn es mehrheitsfähig ist. Dazulernen muss die existierenden Mehrheiten verändern. Sonst passiert gar nichts, auch nicht bei einem "DAFV neu".


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das seht Ihr natürlich anders, denn "Eure" Strukturentscheidung ist ja die Auflösung.


Was mich betrifft:
Eindeutig ja....

Will man Neues aus Ruinen auferstehen lassen, muss man zuerst Ruinen aus falsch geplanten und morschen, zerrütteten und schon in der Substanz verrotteten "Häusern"  schaffen..

Nur dann wird überhaupt die Chance auf einen vernünftigen Lobbyverband bestehen, wenns diesen DAFV endlich auch sichtbar nach aussen zerbröselt und er nicht nur internes Zerbröseln betreibt..

Solange man sich an den Selbstverwaltungsverband DAFV klammert und die Landesverbände nicht bereit sind, da über den Tellerrand zu schauen, wird das real existierende Vakuum im real existierenden DAFV mit den ihn tragenden real existierenden Landesverbänden schlicht jeden Fortschritt in Richtung Pro Angler und Pro Angeln weiterhin verhindern..


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich betrifft:
> Eindeutig ja....
> 
> Will man Neues aus Ruinen auferstehen lassen, muss man zuerst Ruinen aus falsch geplanten und morschen, zerrütteten und schon in der Substanz verrotteten "Häusern"  schaffen..
> ...



Bis dahin müssen wir uns wohl noch etwas gedulden. Die Ultra-Tellerrand-Blick-Fraktion unter den Landesverbänden ist noch sehr weit von Mehrheitsfähigkeit entfernt.

Wozu braucht der neue Lobbyverband eigentlich die DAFV-Ruinen? Wieso entsteht denn in der Nachfolge des DAFV etwas Gutes, wenn doch in diesem Bild die Landesverbände so bleiben wie sie sind? Oder ist da auch etwas mit der Abrissbirne geplant?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mithelfen wo es nur geht, aufzeigen, was die immer wieder für Unfug treiben - bis es dann auch der letzte Zahler vollends merkt-...



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wozu braucht der neue Lobbyverband eigentlich die DAFV-Ruinen? Wieso entsteht denn in der Nachfolge des DAFV etwas Gutes, wenn doch in diesem Bild die Landesverbände so bleiben wie sie sind? Oder ist da auch etwas mit der Abrissbirne geplant?



Weil die LV jetzt ja im DAFV sind (gibt ja keine Alternative mehr).

Und die kaum dann einen vernünftigen Verband für Angler nebenher aufbauen würden, da sie mit dem DAFV ja auch schon nix hinkriegen zusammen, muss eben zuerst mal die Abrissbirne am DAFV angesetzt werden..

Natürlich gehört auch bei vielen LV die Abrissbirne angesetzt (Du erinnerst an das Schreiben vom Badischen?)....

In einem neu entstehenden Verband für Angler und Angeln (gerade bei "kleinem Anfang") muss man ja aber auch nicht jeden aufnehmen - Voraussetzung wäre Akzeptanz der Ziele Pro Angler und Pro Angeln und GEGEN gesetzliche Restriktionen (auch in den Ländern) und der Arbeit dafür, die in ganz Deutschland nicht zu verschärfen, wo möglich auch  abzubauen..

Ja, es braucht viele große Abrissbirnen....


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, was die Präsidentin betrifft. Wobei mir allerdings das Präsidium, zumindest die Riege der Vizepräsidenten fehlt. Auch wenn man sie nur in der Funktion der Vertreter sieht, dürfte doch die Situation der Überforderung ein stärkeres Ein- und Mitwirken der Vizes in Gesamtbelangen nahelegen. Davon sieht man so gut wie nichts.
> 
> Eine Frage die ich nicht beantworten kann ist die, ob das Präsidium die Präsidentin nicht unterstützen will, oder ob diese sich nicht unterstützen lässt oder lassen hat.
> Irgendwie kann die Chemie in diesem Präsidium nicht stimmen, so oder so.
> ...



Wie schon gesagt, ist keine Variante ohne Gefahr.

Allerdings dürften auch alle wissen, dass Ihr treiben nicht mehr im Verborgenen fruchten kann und dass es gewaltig was um die Ohren gibt, wenn "das Neue" in die alten Schienen zurückfällt. Ob man sich das nochmals antun möchte, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Dass die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, nichts für die organisierten Angelfischer bewegen kann, wundert mich immer weniger.

Sie ist ja auch Präsidentin des  Landesverbandes der Waldbesitzer "Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald" in Schleswig Holstein....

Dort ist wohl der Geschäftsführer abhanden gekommen - jedenfalls nimmt Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan da neben dem Präsidentenamt auch noch die Geschäftsführung momentan kommissarisch wahr...

http://www.sdw-sh.de/verband/lv.htm

Warum die keinen GF mehr haben, ist aber daraus nicht zu ersehen..

Dass das aber nicht förderlich ist, um mangels Zeit anzufangen, endlich etwas für organisierte Angelfischer zu unternehmen, ist sicherlich jedem nachvollziehbar..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum die keinen GF mehr haben, ist aber daraus nicht zu ersehen..
> 
> ..


 

Weil der aus beruflichen Gründen zurückgetreten ist, und eh nur kommissarisch eingesetzt war.

Aber, dass Du das erst jetzt mitbekommst.... Ist doch schon seit letztem Montag so..:m


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die will bestimmt schon mal vorbauen, falls es den Angelladen mal (bzw. hoffentlich bald) komplett zerlegt.

Nicht, dass es der gen-ialen Karriere dann zwischenzeitlich oder gar final an nem grünen Deckmäntelchen mangelt :q

Da werden die eigenökologisch wertvollen Vorstandspostenschäflein dann schon mal sozusagen vorsorglich ins Trockene gebracht bzw. schon mal Ersatz besorgt.

Noch son Club, der offenbar doof genuch is, die zu nehmen (anstatt gleich meilenweit geteert und gefedert zum Teufel zu jagen).

Die Tante muss einen für unglaublich beschränkt halten, wenn die meint, dass ihre Postenbevorratung zum reinen Selbstzweck niemand durchschaut.

Von den verbandsregierigen Dreiviertelsgeriatrikern wird der das aber natürlich niemand knallhart ins Gesicht sagen oder gar mit "da ist die Tür" kommen.

Denn das ist denen doch grade recht: So kann ohne Einmischung von oben sozusagen wie seit Jahrhunderten weiter vdsf-t werden.  So sind sozusagen alle da oben komplett zufrieden (womit die offenbar alle bereits zufrieden sind - drum bewegt sich da auch keiner).

Die marionetten sich dabei sozusagen gegenseitig zu Tode. Sozusagen :q

Ich wette: Die Tante hat von Bäumen genausoviel Ahnung wie vom Angeln. Nämlich gar keine.

Aber Hauptsache irgendwie und irgendwo schützerisch grün angepinselt, ne.


----------



## muddyliz (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

http://www.sdw-sh.de/verband/vorstand/happach-kassan.htm
Und als Vorsitzende des DAFV wird sie dort nicht mal erwähnt. Wozu auch?


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Weil der aus beruflichen Gründen zurückgetreten ist, und eh nur kommissarisch eingesetzt war.



also noch son lotterlader. ein gf nur auf dem papier. #q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



muddyliz schrieb:


> http://www.sdw-sh.de/verband/vorstand/happach-kassan.htm
> Und als Vorsitzende des DAFV wird sie dort nicht mal erwähnt. Wozu auch?


 
Ich stelle mir eine ganz andere Frage:

Hätte ich die Stelle des VAFV Präsidenten ausgeschrieben und jemand hätte sich mit dieser Biografie beworben: Wie groß wäre wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit gewesen, dass ich diesen Kandidaten in die engere Wahl gezogen hätte?

Die Antwort mag sich jeder selbst geben ... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und das Trauerspiel mauschelnder und verheimlichender Landesverbände geht weiter....*
> 
> Nach unseren Informationen geht das näxte Treffen bald schon über die Bühne....
> 
> ...



Morgen muss nun also die Präsidentin mit ihrem Finanzvize (einen aus einer Geschäftsstelle darf sie auch noch mitnehmen) zum "Rapport" in der Leipziger Geschäftsstelle bei der Mauscheltruppe (Schleswig-Holstein, Hessen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg und Thüringen) antreten.

Man hätte laut LVSA-Seite ja eine Strategie erarbeitet "wie man  den DAFV bei der Zukunftsausrichtung effektiv unterstützen könne"..

Dumm nur, dass nirgends zu lesen ist, wie das gehen soll, dass das in keinem der teilnehmenden Landesverbände mit den jeweiligen LV-Gremien abgesprochen wurde, noch dass die 35 nicht teilnehmenden LV darüber informiert wurden, was nun wirklich geplant und erarbeitet worden wäre.

Nach unseren Informationen soll es in der Hauptsache darum gehen, dass eine zu gründende Finanzkommission (wohl aus den LV??) die Finanzen des BV in die Hand nimmt und endlich anfängt zu regeln - also praktisch eine Entmachtung vom DAFV-Präsidium im finanziellen Bereich. Soll bzw. muss dann auf der HV abgestimmt werden.

Dass man gegen den Fusionsvertrag versuchen will, eine Geschäftsstelle (Offenbach) zu schliessen und das Personal auf Tauglichkeit zu untersuchen und zusammen zu streichen, dürfte der zweite Punkt sein (wäre natürlich weit vernünftiger gewesen, den Fusionsvertrag gar nicht erst zu unterschreiben - die Mauscheltruppe beweist mit dieser sinnlosen Aktion einmal mehr ihre Kompetenz)... 

Es gibt dazu ja bereits Bekundungen verschiedener LV, dass ohne Schliessung einer Geschäftsstelle eine Beitragserhöhung von den im Fusionsvertrag festgeschriebenen 2 Euro (muss auf der HV beschlossen werden, ist dann erst ab 2016 möglich) nicht mitgetragen würde.

Zu angelpolitischen Inhalten wurde uns bis dato noch nichts bekannt - sofern überhaupt welche vorhanden wären.

Da dieser "Rapport", zu dem die Mauschelverbände die Präsidentin bestellt haben, ja kein Gremium des DAFV ist, zudem die große Mehrheit der Landesverbände weder über die einzelnen Punkte informiert - geschweige denn eingebunden - wurde, müsste sowieso alles erst mal auf der Hauptversammlung abgestimmt werden.

In wie weit da die jetzt über 30 aussen vor gelassenen LV einfach abnicken, dürfte zumindest bei einzelnen fraglich sein.

Ob man ohne einstimmige Abstimmung aber so einfach aus dem Fusionsvertrag rauskommt (Beitragserhöhung, Schliessung Geschäftsstelle etc.), kann ich noch nicht beurteilen (habe da juristische Hilfe geholt, wie so oft bei Juristen gibts da keine einheitliche Meinung).  

Warum sich die Präsidentin mit ihrem Finanzvize da aber ohne jede Grundlage in Satzung oder Fusionsvertrag am Nasenring nach Leipzig zum Rapport ziehen lässt, obwohl da nur ca. 7 LV am mauscheln sind, das wiederum zeigt ihre allgemeine Kompetenz und Kenntnis der Verbandsstrukturen wieder einmal mehr deutlich auf.. 

So oder so:
Deutschland, einig Anglerland?

Mit diesem DAFV und den ihn tragenden LV weiterhin ein schlechter Witz, was gerade durch die Mauscheltruppe und das Präsidium des DAFV wieder aktuell bewiesen wird..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man hätte laut LVSA-Seite ja eine Strategie erarbeitet "wie man  den DAFV bei der Zukunftsausrichtung effektiv unterstützen könne"..


Diese Zukunftsausrichtung wäre vor der Fusion weitaus ratsamer und vor allem auch glaubwürdiger gewesen..jetzt als Mittäter einen auf Retter in der Not zu machen,obwohl man es vorher hätte wissen müssen..Lachnummer!

Strategie..etwa sich gegenseitig über den Tisch zu ziehen ?

"Wenn du einen Blinden ins Kino mitnimmst,achte darauf,das es ein Stummfilm ist"
(Buster Keaton)

Film ab..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sich die Präsidentin mit ihrem Finanzvize da aber ohne jede Grundlage in Satzung oder Fusionsvertrag am Nasenring nach Leipzig zum Rapport ziehen lässt, obwohl da nur ca. 7 LV am mauscheln sind, das wiederum zeigt ihre allgemeine Kompetenz und Kenntnis der Verbandsstrukturen wieder einmal mehr deutlich auf..



Eine Führungskraft mit Format würde solch einen Vorgang zum Anlass nehmen, die Vertrauensfrage zu stellen bzw. direkt zurücktreten. Mal schauen ...


----------



## kati48268 (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zitat:
_Wieso muss man einen Dachverband fördern?
Sollte der nicht eher die Landesverbände, Vereine, organisierten  Angelfischer, das Angeln und Angler als solches fördern, statt selber  gefördert zu werden??

_Das ist das Zweit-Schlimmste an allem. Reine Beschäftigung mit sich selbst. 
Ein Dachverband, der zu überhaupt nix gut oder erforderlich ist (jedenfalls so wie er bisher war & ist).

Was ist dann das Schlimmste?
Dass, wenn er mal überhaupt agiert, die Zielrichtungs i.d.R. auch noch gegen Angler gerichtet ist.

Weg damit!
Je schneller, umso besser.
Kein "drohendes Vakuum", wie von manchen hier befürchtet, richtet so viel Schaden an wie diese Gurkentruppe.


----------



## Wollebre (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Auf freiwilligen Rücktritt mal nicht hoffen. In D tritt niemand freiwillig zurück, jedenfalls nicht so lange es monatlich noch "Schotter" gibt. Man läßt sich rausschmeißen und geht mit komfortabler Abfindung.


----------



## mathei (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Auf freiwilligen Rücktritt mal nicht hoffen. In D tritt niemand freiwillig zurück, jedenfalls nicht so lange es monatlich noch "Schotter" gibt. Man läßt sich rausschmeißen und geht mit komfortabler Abfindung.


das ist ehremamt und hat mit schotter erstmal nix zu tun. nur mit dem eigenen ego.


----------



## kati48268 (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

...und dem anhübschen des Lebenslaufs, da man da dann "Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes" drin stehen hat.

Wie man es von Politikern gewohnt ist, muss Kompetenz bei Besetzung von Ämtern auch keine Rolle spielen.
Und all die, die sie in das Amt gehievt haben, krochen ergeben vor dem da noch vorhandenen Titel MDB.

Dass das ein Griff ins Klo war, haben zumindest einige mittlerweile verstanden, aber die Kompetenz, Fehler wieder gerade zu biegen, spielt nun einmal bei unseren Verbänden keine Rolle.


----------



## Wollebre (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> das ist ehremamt und hat mit schotter erstmal nix zu tun. nur mit dem eigenen ego.


 

 sorry, das war mir nicht klar. Liegt wohl mit daran das ich schon lange nicht mehr in D angel und die inneren Angelegenheiten mich nicht mehr berühren.
 Nur dann stellt sich die Frage womit finanzieren die ihren Lebensunterhalt? Was ist der Hauptjob und wieviel Zeit bleibt noch für das Ehrenamt? Der richtig ausgeführt ist nach meiner Meinung ein Vollzeitjob.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Dafür gibts 3 hauptamtliche Geschäftsführer und 6 Angestellte für ca. 600.000 Euro Personalkosten pro Jahr plus ein GF und 1 Angestellte  für die GmbH ..

Dass die auch nix hinkriegen für das Geld und sich damit nahtlos dem Präsidium anpassen, sieht man z. B. daran, wenn man den Thread hier mal von Anfang an liest..


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Thomas: Ist das dein Ernst? 600.000 bei elf Pers? Knapp 60.000 Bruttolohn- p.P und Jahr? Ist doch ein Einstiegsgehalt für Piloten (glaub ich), nichtmal jeder Ingnenieur verdient soviel pro Jahr- und DAS für so nen "Pöstchen"? Ich fall um...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

9 Personen, GmbH läuft extra zusätzlich..

Und es sind Personalkosten (plus Arbeitgeberanteil Sozialabgaben etc.) und nicht das Bruttogehalt.

Für die bisher gezeigte Leistung ist es dennoch viel zu viel.....
:g


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Thomas: Ist das dein Ernst? 600.000 bei elf Pers? Knapp 60.000 Bruttolohn- p.P und Jahr? Ist doch ein Einstiegsgehalt für Piloten (glaub ich), nichtmal jeder Ingnenieur verdient soviel pro Jahr- und DAS für so nen "Pöstchen"? Ich fall um...



Mit dem Durchschnitt ist das immer so eine Sache. Mich würde interessieren, wieviel der bzw. die Geschäftsführer Brutto haben. Wenn da eine Zahl kleiner 150.000 Tacken pro Jahr steht, kann man keine guten Leute erwarten. Da kann man jetzt große Augen machen, ist aber so.

Warum man aber 3 Geschäftsführer brauch, leuchtet mir auch nicht ein. Einer sollte genügen, der aber mit Format.

Außerdem vergesst ihr Sportsfreunde immer die Arbeitsgeber-Nebenkosten (Arbeitgeberanteil Krankenversicherung etc.). Wenn der Angestellte 30.000 pro Jahr verdient, zahlt der Arbeitgeber real ca. 50.000.

600.000 € für 11 Leute wird eng, und wenn man einigermaßen gute Leute haben will in den Alten Bundesländern ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

9 Leute , nicht 11..

Die DAVler haben ja denen in der Berliner Geschäftsstelle kurz vor der Fusion noch ca. 30% Gehaltserhöhung gegönnt - und jetzt jammern gerade DAV-LV wie Sachsen, Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt von der Mauscheltruppe der 7, dass man eine Geschäftsstelle schliessen solle wegen der Kohle......

Meine Meinung zu solchem Verhalten:
Nicht nur Anglerverräter und Mauschler, auch noch Heuchler

Nur mal so zur Info...


----------



## Sharpo (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mit dem Durchschnitt ist das immer so eine Sache. Mich würde interessieren, wieviel der bzw. die Geschäftsführer Brutto haben. Wenn da eine Zahl kleiner 150.000 Tacken pro Jahr steht, kann man keine guten Leute erwarten. Da kann man jetzt große Augen machen, ist aber so.
> 
> Warum man aber 3 Geschäftsführer brauch, leuchtet mir auch nicht ein. Einer sollte genügen, der aber mit Format.
> 
> ...




das halte ich mal fuer ein geruecht.
viele mittestaendische gf haben dieses gehalt gerade mal. 
Auch viele  richter kommen da nicht dran


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wayne juckts, was GF woanders verdienen?
Hier gehts um den DAFV.
Und für die erbrachte "Leistung" ist das, was da bezahlt wird und angesichts des Zustandes des DAFV allemal viel zu viel...

Gerne nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dafür gibts 3 hauptamtliche Geschäftsführer und 6 Angestellte für ca. 600.000 Euro Personalkosten pro Jahr plus ein GF und 1 Angestellte  für die GmbH ..
> 
> Dass die auch nix hinkriegen für das Geld und sich damit nahtlos dem Präsidium anpassen, sieht man z. B. daran, wenn man den Thread hier mal von Anfang an liest..





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 9 Leute , nicht 11..
> 
> Die DAVler haben ja denen in der Berliner Geschäftsstelle kurz vor der Fusion noch ca. 30% Gehaltserhöhung gegönnt - und jetzt jammern gerade DAV-LV wie Sachsen, Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt von der Mauscheltruppe der 7, dass man eine Geschäftsstelle schliessen solle wegen der Kohle......
> 
> ...


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Politiker!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nein - Verbandler..


----------



## Brotfisch (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was soll die Aufregung?
Die Präsidentin spricht auf Einladung vor den Vertretern von sieben großen Landesverbänden. 
Deswegen soll sie zurücktreten, weil sie es - angeblich - widerwillig tut ("Nasenring"). - Hätte sie die Einladung ausgeschlagen, wäre ihr Rücktritt "wegen Feigheit" gefordert worden.

Es gibt Probleme im DAFV. Das sieht jeder, bestreitet keiner. 
Die Präsidentin bittet die Landesverbände um Unterstützung (wen sonst?). 

Einige Landesverbände versuchen, die Unterstützung zu koordinieren und machen Angebote in Form von Papieren. Dabei handelt es sich um Vorschläge, Entwürfe quasi. Was ist daran schlecht? 
Zumal diese Papiere sogar ins Internet gestellt wurden,  zumindest teilweise.
 Damit ist das Fundament gelegt für eine verbandsinterne Diskussion über die Zukunft der Finanzen und der inhaltlichen Ausrichtung des Verbandes. Damit werden die beiden zentralen Hauptprobleme des DAFV, die sicher durch die Mängel der Fusion  bedingt sind, angegangen.
 "Endlich", mag man sagen, aber dicke Tanker wie der komplizierte und komplexe DAFV sind halt keine Interkontinentalraketen. 
Sicher, man hätte sich gewünscht, dass vom Präsidium stärkere Initiativen ausgegangen wären. Dazu fehlt ihm aber möglicherweise Kraft und Phantasie. 
Angesichts dieses Zögerns wurde hinreichend und treffend die abwartende Haltung der meisten Landesverbände kritisiert. Jetzt unternehmen einige etwas, dann ist es auch wieder falsch. 

Was - außer Rücktritten und Verbandsauflösung - können Funktionäre der Angelfischerei in Deutschland eigentlich noch machen?

Zu Recht wird kritisiert, dass die "big seven" die Angelegenheit als closed shop unter sich ausmachen wollen und die übrigen Landesverbände nicht einmal einladen. 
Sicher, die Zahl der Landes- und Spezialverbände ist viel zu groß, um schnell und flexibel agieren zu können.
Aber das rechtfertigt nicht, zu bestimmen, wer bei der Unterstützungsaktion mitmachen darf und wer nicht. 

Die Spaltung in wichtige und unwichtige Verbandsgliederungen hat nicht nur einen räudigen Beigeschmack, sie wird auch nach der Aktion noch lange ätzen.

Eines muss klar sein: 
Was sich dort in Leipzig abspielt, wird keine Beschlüsse beinhalten, keine Verpflichtungen.

 Es handelt sich um einen schlichten Gedankenaustausch, bestenfalls um das Abklären von Positionen und Möglichkeiten. In diesem Kern ist es ein völlig normaler Vorgang, auch wenn er ungeschickt, holprig rüberkommt. 

Entscheidend wird aber sein, ob daraus irgendein Beitrag geschaffen wird, der das Verbandsschiff wieder flott macht. So flott, wie man es auf absehbare Zeit mit vorhandener Satzung und vorhandenem Personal bekommen kann.

Man mag die Vermutung, es gehe um Einsparungen bei Personal und Geschäftsstellen, zum Anlass über die Angemessenheit von Personalstärke und Vergütungsniveau nehmen. Wer aber meint, mit weniger Hauptamtlichen und einem Absenken auf 450-Euro-Arbeitsverhältnisse mehr Qualität zu bekommen, der glaubt auch an den Wolpertinger. 

Einer Diskussion darüber, wenn man schon meint, sie führen zu müssen, täten jedenfalls etwas mehr Fakten betreffend tatsächlicher Höhe der Vergütung und wahrzunehmender Aufgaben gut.

Klar, wer die Auflösung des DAFV anstrebt, dem kann die ganze Aktion nicht recht sein. 

Die Hoffnung einiger, eine ruckartige Implosion würde den DAFV blitzartig in die Geschichte katapultieren, erfüllt sich, wie die Aktion zeigt, auf absehbare Zeit nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zu Recht wird kritisiert, dass die "big seven" die Angelegenheit als closed shop unter sich ausmachen wollen und die übrigen Landesverbände nicht einmal einladen..


Genau den Punkt getroffen, das andere hättest Du Dir alles sparen können ;-))

Genau die gleichen Delegierten und Funktionäre machen genau die gleichen Fehler wie vor der (Kon)Fusion..

Weder werden alle Kollegen "eingeweiht", geschweige denn wird das vorher in den Gremien der Mauschelverbände diskutiert, besprochen oder gar die Zahler, die organisierten Angelfischer, auch nur informiert darüber, was genau man da eigentlich ausmauscheln will im kleinen Hinterzimmerkreis...

Es wird also nicht nur aus Fehlern nichts gelernt, beim "Rettungsversuch" macht man genauso weiter, wies schon einmal fehlgeschlagen ist - was also soll unterm Strich rauskommen?



> Die Hoffnung einiger, eine ruckartige Implosion würde den DAFV blitzartig in die Geschichte katapultieren, erfüllt sich, wie die Aktion zeigt, auf absehbare Zeit nicht.


Bleibt abzuwarten, die haben ja genug Baustellen (Finanzen, Wettangeln, Leitlinien etc.), bei denen ganz schnell was hochgehen kann..

Nur die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben..
;-)))


----------



## Brotfisch (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ja, das ist die zentrale Schwachstelle der Aktion und zugleich eine schwere Hypothek. Da gibt es leider nichts zu beschönigen. Fehlt nur noch, dass die Aufgabe, die anderen Verbände "mitzunehmen", ausschließlich dem DAFV-Präsidium übergeholfen wird. Falls man sich das in Leipzig so denkt, entwertet das den Unterstützungsversuch vollends.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Falls man sich das in Leipzig* so *denkt,


Du meinst sicher:
Falls man in Leipzig denkt.....
;-))


----------



## angler1996 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

was ich teilweise Lese ist nur:

 unternimm etwas und du bist angreifbar

 oder unternimm nichts und du bist es auch.

 Was mich freut ist, dass man sich für Ersteres entschieden hat|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ja, mauscheln und intrigieren konnten sie schon immer.
Gut , dass die das weitermachen..

Und sich die organisierten Zahler noch drüber freuen....

Es wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört..


----------



## Brotfisch (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was ich teilweise Lese ist nur:
> 
> unternimm etwas und du bist angreifbar
> 
> ...



Ich gebe der Aktion auch den Vorzug gegenüber der Passivität. "Aussitzen" ist fast nie eine wirkliche Option.
Aber was heißt schon "angreifbar"? Kritik gibt es entweder konstruktiv oder als Verriss. Den Verriss nehme ich gelassen als Teil eines Stimmungsbildes. Die konstruktive Kritik baue ich in das Projekt ein - am besten so, als wäre es meine eigene Idee gewesen. (Quelle: Handbuch des ungestressten Angelfunktionärs, Kapitel 1)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wir haben oft genug konstruktive Vorschläge gemacht, alles seit 2010 nachzulesen - wenn sich das Funktionärs- und Delegiertenvolk nicht drum kümmert, und meint einfach immer weitermauscheln zu können, bleibt irgendwann nur noch der Verriss..

Die konntens nicht..

Die könnens nicht...

Und sie wollens auch nicht lernen, wie man an Hand der jetzigen Hinterzimmermauschltruppe der 7 und des glorreichen DAFV-Präsidiums sehen kann.....


----------



## Brotfisch (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben oft genug konstruktive Vorschläge gemacht, alles seit 2010 nachzulesen - wenn sich das Funktionärs- und Delegiertenvolk nicht drum kümmert, und meint einfach immer weitermauscheln zu können, bleibt irgendwann nur noch der Verriss..
> 
> Die konntens nicht..
> 
> ...



Das hätte jetzt Deiner Erläuterung auch nicht mehr bedurft. 
Der Verriss hat ja das Ziel, die Frustrationstoleranz des Verrissenen zu testen.
Mindestens genauso wichtig ist jedoch das Liefern von Fakten, Informationen, Hintergründen.

Ich finde es jedenfalls spannend, ob und ggf. was in Leipzig rumkommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Mindestens genauso wichtig ist jedoch das Liefern von Fakten, Informationen, Hintergründen.


Tun wir doch ständig, oder?
Oder woher kriegst Du sonst Infos über die "Arbeit" der Verbandler?


----------



## angler1996 (4. August 2014)

Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich gebe der Aktion auch den Vorzug gegenüber der Passivität. "Aussitzen" ist fast nie eine wirkliche Option.
> Aber was heißt schon "angreifbar"? Kritik gibt es entweder konstruktiv oder als Verriss. Den Verriss nehme ich gelassen als Teil eines Stimmungsbildes. Die konstruktive Kritik baue ich in das Projekt ein - am besten so, als wäre es meine eigene Idee gewesen. (Quelle: Handbuch des ungestressten Angelfunktionärs, Kapitel 1)



 Das ist unbestritten richtig und einer der Gründe, warum ich "teilweise" geschrieben habe
 wo gibt's das Handbuch|kopfkrat



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben oft genug konstruktive Vorschläge gemacht, alles seit 2010 nachzulesen - wenn sich das Funktionärs- und Delegiertenvolk nicht drum kümmert, und meint einfach immer weitermauscheln zu können, bleibt irgendwann nur noch der Verriss..
> 
> Die konntens nicht..
> 
> ...



Thomas nicht's gegen Deine Veröffentlichungen und erarbeiteten Info' - die sind extrem wichtig!!!!
 ( mehr Lob gib's nicht)

 Aber Wiederholungen und ständige Verweise auf Gestern bringen auch keinen was, aber das ist Dir auch ohne meinen Kommentar dazu bekannt


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> mehr Lob gib's nich


reicht dicke, ich machs ja nicht um gelobt zu werden ...



> Aber Wiederholungen und ständige Verweise auf Gestern bringen auch keinen was


Da die organisierten Angelfischer sich das alles von ihren Funktionären und Delegierten gefallen lassen, sinds noch viel zu wenig Wiederholungen .
Nur steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein..

Zudem, nur um das klar zustellen:
Ich hätte überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn die (endlich mal!!!) versuchen würden, einen Verband für Angler und Angeln hinzukriegen.

Wie man am Hinterzimmermauscheln genau derer, dies durch Hinterzimmermauscheln schon verbockt haben, leider wieder sehen muss, gehts aber leider auch nur um die Rettung des real existierenden, (kon)fusionierten DAFV - und das braucht nun wirklich keiner..


----------



## Brotfisch (4. August 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tun wir doch ständig, oder?
> Oder woher kriegst Du sonst Infos über die "Arbeit" der Verbandler?



Meine Dich doch gar nicht..... AB beste Seite ist sein Informationsgehalt.



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das ist unbestritten richtig und einer der Gründe, warum ich "teilweise" geschrieben habe
> wo gibt's das Handbuch|kopfkrat



Das Handbuch ist leider bereits vor Gründung des VDSF vergriffen..... |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Jetzt ist seit 10 Minuten Sitzung - und ich hab immer noch nix gehört, dass die den Verband auflösen wollen..
;-((((((
Schade.............


----------



## Brotfisch (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist seit 10 Minuten Sitzung - und ich hab immer noch nix gehört, dass die den Verband auflösen wollen..
> ;-((((((
> Schade.............



Naja, erstmal hinsetzen und einschenken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und Schulter klopfen...


----------



## Franky (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und Schulter klopfen...



Könnte sich dadurch alles noch ein wenig verzögern... |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mich stimmt nur bedenklich, dass da 5 der 8 Landesverbände mit am Tisch sitzen, die nicht sofort direkt an Thomas weiterleiten, was besprochen wurde. 
Wenn wir jetzt Pech haben, enttarnen die noch seine Quellen:m
:q:q:q


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mich stimmt nur bedenklich, dass da 5 der 8 Landesverbände mit am Tisch sitzen, die nicht sofort direkt an Thomas weiterleiten, was besprochen wurde.
> Wenn wir jetzt Pech haben, enttarnen die noch seine Quellen:m
> :q:q:q



der Erste der auf die Toilette muss ist dann fällig.


----------



## Franky (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Jehova Jehova..... :q:q:q:q


----------



## madpraesi (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Franky schrieb:


> Jehova Jehova..... :q:q:q:q



Ist hier eine Frau anwesend


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich denke, so am/ab Mitttwoch werd ich etwas präziser berichten können...

Falls nicht ein Wunder geschieht und jemand von den Verbandlern (Bund oder einer der mauschelnden LV) selber mal was veröffentlicht, was nicht nur blabla sondern auch was mit konkretem Inhalt ist....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falls nicht ein Wunder geschieht und jemand von den Verbandlern (Bund oder einer der mauschelnden LV) selber mal was veröffentlicht, was nicht nur blabla sondern auch was mit konkretem Inhalt ist....


 
 Was dann aber ja nicht mit der Wirklichkeit übereinstimmen muss- da sind mir Deine Infos dann doch zuverlässiger |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

DAFV wirbt für ein Buch

* "Die Fischerprüfung"*

Wir haben 16 Landesfischereigesetze mit 16 unterschiedlichen Prüfungen und Prüfungsordnungen.

Wer sich da vornimmt, ein Werk zu schreiben, das allen 16 Prüfungen als fundierte Vorbereitung gerecht werden will, hat meinen Respekt, auch bei 368 Seiten (also ca. 20 Seiten pro Bundesland, da aber noch ca. 500 Fotos drin sind, dürfte der Text noch weniger sein).

Zum Inhalt kann ich aber nichts sagen, da ich das Buch nicht gelesen habe.

Dass aber ausgerechnet die Präsidentin des DAFV, kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan - *die weder angelt noch die Prüfung gemacht hat* - ausgerechnet *ein Geleitwort zu einem Werk über die Prüfung verfasst,* entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik.....

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...lungen/dafv-buchverlosung-die-fischerpruefung

Vielleicht als "Rettungsversuch" der DAFV(VDSF)GmbH zu verstehen, die dieses Werk auch vertreibt?


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht als "Rettungsversuch" der DAFV(VDSF)GmbH zu verstehen, die dieses Werk auch vertreibt?



Da werden sicherlich Hunderttausende mit zu verdienen sein. Grad das Verlagsgeschäft ist in letzter Zeit ja quasi eine Goldgrube.
 Was machen eigentlich die Metallpreise? Es dürfte ja noch ein paar VDSF-Ehrennadeln zum Einschmelzen geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Schon klar..

Aber irgendeinen Grund muss es ja haben, wenn jemand, der keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, ein Geleitwort zu einem Fachbuch schreibt..

Ich rate da halt mal.....

Und zum Thema Kompetenz und DAFV will ich nicht schon wieder was schreiben....
:g:g:g


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da werden sicherlich Hunderttausende mit zu verdienen sein. Grad das Verlagsgeschäft ist in letzter Zeit ja quasi eine Goldgrube.


 
Besonders vor dem Hintergrund, dass es zu diesem Thema bisher ja so gut wie keine etablierte Literatur auf dem Markt gibt. |rolleyes

Man ist als DAFV da ja sozusagen Monopolist.


----------



## angler1996 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

mir deucht , hier war ein Lektor am Werke|supergri, er hat es auf jeden Fall geschafft, teils unverständliche Stränge zu erhalten:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da man ja nicht mehr mit einem eigenen Stand auf der "Grünen Woche" vertreten ist, schlage ich die zukünftige Teilnahme an der "Frankfurter Buchmesse" für den DAFV vor...

 (Ex-) Politiker schreiben doch in oder zu vielen Büchern ein Vorwort oder Beurteilungen- ohne wirklich Ahnung von der Materie zu haben. Also reiht sie sich doch da nur ein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> (Ex-) Politiker schreiben doch in oder zu vielen Büchern ein Vorwort oder Beurteilungen- ohne wirklich Ahnung von der Materie zu haben. Also reiht sie sich doch da nur ein...


Wahrscheinlich haben die im ganzen Präsidium des DAFV halt niemand gefunden, der von Angeln und Prüfung mehr Ahnung als Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan hat......


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen muss nun also die Präsidentin mit ihrem Finanzvize (einen aus einer Geschäftsstelle darf sie auch noch mitnehmen) zum "Rapport" in der Leipziger Geschäftsstelle bei der Mauscheltruppe (Schleswig-Holstein, Hessen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg und Thüringen) antreten.
> 
> Man hätte laut LVSA-Seite ja eine Strategie erarbeitet "wie man  den DAFV bei der Zukunftsausrichtung effektiv unterstützen könne"..
> 
> ...



Bis dato hält es weder der DAFV, seine Präsidentin oder einer der 7 Mauschelverbände (Schleswig-Holstein, Hessen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg und Thüringen) für notwendig, auf ihren Seiten - oder wenigstens per Mail an die restlichen Landesverbände - eine Information weiter zu geben, was nun bei dem Treffen gestern raus kam..

Alles nicht so wichtig???????????


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Evtl. kam ja gar nichts raus beim Treffen und alle wollten nur ihr Kilometerkonto für die Spesenabrechnugn ein bissl erhöhen.|kopfkrat

Haben dort zusammen ein paar Bier gekippt, paar Angelwitze gerissen, der Ollen auf den Axxxx geklopft und wieder ab nach Haus.....:m


----------



## Knispel (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis dato hält es weder der DAFV, seine Präsidentin oder einer der 7 Mauschelverbände (Schleswig-Holstein, Hessen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg und Thüringen) für notwendig, auf ihren Seiten - oder wenigstens per Mail an die restlichen Landesverbände - eine Information weiter zu geben, was nun bei dem Treffen gestern raus kam..
> 
> Alles nicht so wichtig???????????



Denn könnten sie es auch gleich auf ihre Seite schreiben ( das wäre in meinen Augen eine Info ) - weil , wenn es an die anderen LV´s gemailt wird , zeitgleich hier erscheind. 
Thomas sehe es einfach so : Man will dich nicht Arbeitslos machen - nur immer Berichte über die beste Angel mit Rolle für 19,99 kommentieren ist doch nicht deine Erfüllung ....


----------



## Brotfisch (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich frage mich, in welcher Form jetzt schon eine Information an die Öffentlichkeit hätte gegeben werden sollen. Als Presseerklärung etwa? 

Tenor: Die sieben wichtigen Landesverbände haben unter Ausschluss der unwichtigen restlichen Verbände die Präsidentin aus ihren beiden Geschäftsstellen nach Leipzig gelockt, um ihr erfolgreich zu zeigen, was der Heilsweg für den DAFV ist und sie hat zugesagt, brav alles umzusetzen, was sich der sächsische Verband ausgedacht hat.

Oder vielleicht:
Die Präsidentin hat sich in Leipzig mit den führenden Vertretern von einigen besonders interessierten Landesverbänden zu einem fruchtbaren Gedankenaustausch über die Perspektiven der organisierten Angelfischerei in Deutschland und Europa zu treffen. Die Gespräche verliefen konstruktiv in einer freundschaftlichen und von gegenseitigem Respekt gekennzeichneten Atmosphäre. Die Beteiligten konnten sich am Ende darauf verständigen, auch künftig miteinander im Dialog zu bleiben.

Oder so:
Unerwarteter Showdown in Leipzig.
Sieben Landesfürsten setzen dem DAFV die Pistole auf die Brust. Angelfreundlichkeit, aber sofort. So lautete die Devise der Verbandsrebellen aus der Provinz, als sie ihre wegen Untätigkeit in die Kritik geratende Bundesverbandspräsidentin in die kollektive Mangel nahmen. Aber es kam anders, als erwartet. Begeistert vom Engagement der Salonrevolutionäre setzte sich Happach-Kasan schwungvoll an die Spitze der Bewegung. "Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mit diesen Landesverbänden so viel Anglerfreundlichkeit zu machen wäre," sagte Happach-Kasan vor den angereisten Vertretern der Internet-Angelpresse. "Wir setzen die europaweite Anglerfreizügigkeit unverzüglich um und schaffen Angelkartenpreise in ganz Deutschland ab. Die Fischereirechte der Länder werden ersatzlos gestrichen, ebenso das Bundes-Tierschutzgesetz! Einen PETA-Verbotsantrag beim Bundesverfassungsgericht stelle ich noch heute Abend."


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Ich frage mich, in welcher Form jetzt schon eine Information an die Öffentlichkeit hätte gegeben werden sollen. Als Presseerklärung etwa?


Ist man willens, gibts viele Möglichkeiten.

Ist man unwillig, natürlich eher nicht..

Und die anderen (bisher ausgeschlossenen) LV von solch existentiellen Dingen nicht zu unterrichten, zeigt nur wieder eines:
Deutschland, einig Anglerland?

Lächerlich, nicht mal einig Verbandlerland............

Solch sinnfreien Schrott bringen sie doch auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAFV wirbt für ein Buch
> 
> * "Die Fischerprüfung"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da es hier zum guten Ton gehört, seitenlang zu zitieren, möchte ich für den interessierten Leser diesen Beitrag noch mal hoch holen.
Er enthält in meinen Augen eine sachliche und oft zielführende Analyse, die ich in vielen Punkten teile.
Schade, dass solche Beiträge wenig Beachtung finden, da sie in meinen Augen als Diskussionsgrundlage dafür, wie und wo man bei der notwendigen Arbeit in und mit den Verbänden konkret ansetzen sollte, beachtliches Potential enthalten. 



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was soll die Aufregung?
> Die Präsidentin spricht auf Einladung vor den Vertretern von sieben großen Landesverbänden.
> Deswegen soll sie zurücktreten, weil sie es - angeblich - widerwillig tut ("Nasenring"). - Hätte sie die Einladung ausgeschlagen, wäre ihr Rücktritt "wegen Feigheit" gefordert worden.
> 
> ...



Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da gehts nur um die Rettung des unnötigen und desaströsen Verbandes.

Nicht darum, etwas für Angler oder das Angeln zu tun.

Und schon gar nicht gehts da um offene, vollständige Information, Diskussion und Mitnahme als Grundvoraussetzung einer Akzeptanz eines Verbandes unter den Zahlern, um so auch schlagkräftig und gemeinsam etwas Positives erreichen zu können.

Daher findet der Beitrag zu recht nicht so viel Beachtung.

Zudem ist die Analyse falsch, die Präsidentin wurde herbei zitiert, nicht eingeladen - und nicht um da zu sprechen, sondern um ihr den von den Mauschelverbänden erarbeiteten Weg entgegen zu nehmen, was aus der Einladung im Zusammenhang mit dem voraus gegangenen "Offenen Brief" klar hervorgeht.

Ebenso wie das aussperren der meisten Landesverbände ohne jede weitere Information.


----------



## Tomasz (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehts nur um die Rettung des unnötigen und desaströsen Verbandes.
> 
> Nicht darum, etwas für Angler oder das Angeln zu tun.
> 
> ...



Ah sorry, das hatte ich natürlich nicht bedacht. War mein Fehler, da hätte ich nicht weiter drüber nachdenken sondern geich auf Dich hören sollen. 
Ich Dummerchen. Wieder mal nicht auf den Guru gehört. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

OT an:
Wie jetzt?
Kein Messias mehr, nur noch Guru - ich bin bestürzt über meinen Abstieg..


Siehe:


Blauzahn schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Manche habens früher begriffen, manche später, und viele werdens noch begreifen:
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Blauzahn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du bist der Messias :vik:
> ...


OT aus


----------



## Blauzahn (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

So langsam baust du ab, Thomas...

Selbst der Guru würde finden, wenn er suchte


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Selbst der Guru würde finden, wenn er suchte



Was?

Den Osterhasen, der an Weihnachten Elfen baut?

Genauso wahrscheinlich wie was Gutes für Angler oder das Angeln im DAFV.............


----------



## Tomasz (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> So langsam baust du ab, Thomas...
> 
> Selbst der Guru würde finden, wenn er suchte



Vergebene Mühe, Rene. 
Was nicht aus des Gurus Feder stammt, taugt eh nichts. 
Es kann nur einen geben...:q

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich bin für jede Aufklärung, Info, Link dankbar - also nur her damit..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/news-des-avs/verbandsinfos


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Na guck, ein Regionalverband meldet ja doch was (wenigstens die, wenn  schon ihre LV und BV meinen, zu so existentiellen Dingen nichts veröffentlichen zu müssen):
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/news-des-avs/verbandsinfos

Man habe Stillschweigen vereinbart, um das erst mal dem Restpräsidium im DAFV und den anderen LV zu kommen zu lassen und sich abstimmen zu können. Wohl um nachher die Zahler in den Vereinen "mit einer Stimme" nachhaltig beglücken zu können.

Sie nennen das dann "gemeinsam und zielführend zu agieren" (kennt man ja seit über 4 Jahren, seit die am (kon)fusionieren sind.

So weit, so gut (und kein Wunder bei den Mauschlern).

Das bedeutet im Klartext für mich:
Gemeinsam und zielführend agieren, um diesen DAFV zu retten...
Sicher wieder eher nicht, um etwas für Angler oder das Angeln zu erreichen...

Interessant wird es  werden, ob und wann denn die Zahler, die Angler in den Vereinen, in die Entscheidungsfindung und das Konzept mit eingebunden werden..

Oder ob die wie bei der (Kon)Fusion wieder nur abnicken dürfen, was die Delegierten und Funktionäre von denen da oben in LV und BV in ihrer "Weisheit" beschlossen haben (und was jetzt ja auszubaden ist, was die da verbrochen haben).

Es ist und bleibt aber eine Schande, dass eine solche Meldung nur über einen (*DAFÜR ZU LOBENDEN!!!*) Regionalverband und nicht über die teilnehmenden LV und den BV veröffentlicht wird.

Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass sich in LV und BV bezüglich Information, Diskussion und Mitnahme der Zahler rein gar nichts positiv entwickelt hat, dass die immer noch nichts begriffen haben  - hat ernsthaft wohl eh keiner geglaubt..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo zusammen



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant wird es werden, ob und wann denn die Zahler, die Angler in den Vereinen, in die Entscheidungsfindung und das Konzept mit eingebunden werden..
> 
> ..



Dann halt, wenn es systematisch und den Regeln der Vereinssatzung nach richtig und darüber hinaus auch logisch ist. Dann nämlich, wenn über den Jahresbeitrag beraten und abgestimmt wird. Falls überhaupt ein Vereinsmitglied in dieser Sache Redebedarf sieht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da das alles auf der DAFV-HV im November dieses Jahr beschlossen werden muss/soll, können die also auf ihren LV- und Vereins-HV näxtes Jahr drüber reden, wenn alles schon vorbei ist.

Cool ;-)))

Kein Wunder, wenn denen da oben da dann jeder Rückhalt der Basis fehlt ...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hi



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, wenn denen da oben da dann jeder Rückhalt der Basis fehlt ...




So .. so... , es fehlt also angeblich an Zustimmung. In den drei Angelvereinen, in denen ich bin, ist die Zustimmung "ostblockmäßig", also deutlich über 90%.

Virtuelle Welt im AB?

Oder wo sind die Konsequenzen der Vereine, die da angeblich Probleme haben? Die sollen dann doch bitte konsequent handeln. Dann wird man sehen wie die wirklichen Verhältnisse sind.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Du bist doch aus Bayern?
Hast also eh nix mit DAFV zu tun, so what?
Zu was die bei euch ostblockmäßig zustimmen, ist also für diese Diskussion hier (DAFV) komplett wurscht..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann sollte man denen mal reinen Weinen über die wirkliche Verbandswelt und die Vernichtung der Beiträge aufzeigen- mal schauen wie hoch dann die Zustimmung wäre. Wenn dann noch die Frage käme, was der DAFV mit den Geldern für uns Angler getan hat...

Das ist die doch die Wirklichkeit!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gemeinsam und zielführend agieren, um diesen DAFV zu retten...
> Sicher wieder eher nicht, um etwas für Angler oder das Angeln zu erreichen...



Das Wort gemeinsam ist ja seit dieser Sitzung eh hinfällig...
Ebenso mit einer Stimme sprechen!

Zielführend? In die Insolvenz?

Und es geht doch nicht einmal mehr um den DAFV- es geht doch nur noch darum eine absolute Katastrophe zu verhindern. Warum? Weil alle Fusionsbefürworter dann ihr Gesicht verlieren würden (was sie in meinen Augen eh schon haben, insbesondere was in manchen LV in kleinen Kreisen so besprochen wird...). Ich bezweifle jedoch, dass die das noch schaffen...


----------



## Blauzahn (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und es geht doch nicht einmal mehr um den DAFV- es geht doch nur noch darum eine absolute Katastrophe zu verhindern. Warum? Weil alle Fusionsbefürworter dann ihr Gesicht verlieren würden (was sie in meinen Augen eh schon haben, insbesondere was in manchen LV in kleinen Kreisen so besprochen wird...). Ich bezweifle jedoch, dass die das noch schaffen...



Nun warte doch mal ab...
Thomas wird das schon noch (morgen ?) entsprechend aufbereiten.
Damit das wieder - in bewährtem Stil und AB-Kausalität (für alle) "diskutabel" wird.

Zudem:
Die "kleinen Kreise in den LV's" besprechen schon viel zu lange Dinge, aber die "Warzen" sind immer noch da |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Thomas wird das schon noch (morgen ?) entsprechend aufbereiten.


Ich werde mich wie immer bemühen...



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die "kleinen Kreise in den LV's" besprechen schon viel zu lange Dinge, aber die "Warzen" sind immer noch da |wavey:


Weil ich nicht weiss, wen oder was Du meinst:
Warzen??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> So .. so... , es fehlt also angeblich an Zustimmung. In den drei Angelvereinen, in denen ich bin, ist die Zustimmung "ostblockmäßig", also deutlich über 90%.
> 
> Virtuelle Welt im AB?
> 
> ...


 
 Dann plaudere ich mal aus dem Nähkästchen bzgl. vieler Vereine in Mittelfranken:

 Die Vorstände haben von den Verbandlern die Schnauze gestrichen voll und nehmen nicht mal mehr an den Mitgliederversammlungen teil, weil Opposition nichts außer Ärger bringt und ein paar Klugscheixxer eh alles besser wissen. 
 Stattdessen schauen sie, dass die Vereine gut laufen, Pachtverträge verlängert werden und der Besatz stimmt.

 Die Verbände haben über ihre Gewässer, zu denen natürlich nur Angler von Mitgliedsvereinen Zugang haben, die Vereine faktisch zur Zwangsmitgliedschaft verdonnert, wenn denen nicht in Scharen die Mitglieder weglaufen sollen, weil die teils nur wegen der Verbandsgewässer (Seenplatte, RMD etc.) überhaupt im Verein sind.

 Das Bayerische Fischereigesetz wird natürlich bzgl. der Entnahmepflicht konsequent ignoriert und dies wird seitens der Verbände auch in Grenzen geduldet, weil auch die Verbände keinen Aufstand an der Basis wollen, was ja sonst die Folge wäre.

 Erzähl mir keine Geschichte vom Storch bzgl. Zustimmung an der Basis zur Verbandsarbeit. Die Basis weiß größtenteils gar nicht, was abgeht. Das liegt an Desinteresse, aber auch an bewusster Fehlinformation und Verschleierung.

 Insofern war dein Ostblock-Vergleich oben gar nicht so falsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bayern ist bei DAFV-Diskussionen immer noch irrelevant.

Noch habt ihr ja das Glück, nur in eurer LV-Truppe und nicht bei der Bundestrümmertruppe zu sein..


----------



## mathei (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na guck, ein Regionalverband meldet ja doch was (wenigstens die, wenn  schon ihre LV und BV meinen, zu so existentiellen Dingen nichts veröffentlichen zu müssen):
> http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/news-des-avs/verbandsinfos
> 
> Man habe Stillschweigen vereinbart, um das erst mal dem Restpräsidium im DAFV und den anderen LV zu kommen zu lassen und sich abstimmen zu können. Wohl um nachher die Zahler in den Vereinen "mit einer Stimme" nachhaltig beglücken zu können.
> ...


in jedem fall steht wie immer fest, wir halten erst mal die klappe.
*das ist natürlich auch richtig so.
*nurder weitere werdegang war bisher so was von mies.
und so wird es auch dieses mal kommen.
1. nur die big 7 treffen sich ( schlag ins gesicht der restlichen verbände )
2. die restliche verbände werde so spät wie möglich über eventuelle vorentscheidungen informiert
3. diese können dann wiederum ihre kreisverbände erst spät informieren
4. diese wiederum die vereine
5.diese dann wiederum die mitglieder

also wie soll sich ein deligierter überhaupt ein bild über alles machen bzw irgendwelche dokumente sichten ( sofern es die gibt ) und bewerten können. geschweigedenn sich ein bild der angler ( zahler ) machen können ( dieses mit ihnen diskutieren können )
hallo, wir haben monat 08 und hv ist 11 )


----------



## orgel (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> i
> 1. nur die big 7 treffen sich ( schlag ins gesicht der restlichen verbände )
> 2. die restliche verbände werde so spät wie möglich über eventuelle vorentscheidungen informiert
> 3. diese können dann wiederum ihre kreisverbände erst spät informieren
> ...



Ob nun mehr oder weniger Zeit, aber glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass die Informationskette jemals wie von die dargestellt laufen würde und sich Delegierte ein Bild der Meinung der Zahlen verschaffen würden? Hab ich jedenfalls bisher noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> 1. nur die big 7 treffen sich ( schlag ins gesicht der restlichen verbände )
> 2. die restliche verbände werde so spät wie möglich über eventuelle vorentscheidungen informiert
> 3. diese können dann wiederum ihre kreisverbände erst spät informieren
> XXXX
> ...



XXXX = da ist aber ein Riss in der Infokette, denn in der Praxis findet das nicht statt!

Was zugegebenermaßen weniger dem BV anzulasten ist, sondern den LVs.

Und den Vereinen, sofern sie zeitlich dazu in der Lage wären, was nicht der Fall ist, da hast du vollkommen recht, fehlt es schlichtweg an Mitteln zu solch regelmässigen Infos, erst Recht an so schnellen Instrumenten der Meinungsbildung.
Was auf die Homepages setzen, sofern vorhanden, ok, aber wie viele (besonders ältere Mitglieder!) nutzen das www?
Infopost (für so einen Murks) i.d.R. nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was auf die Homepages setzen, sofern vorhanden, ok,



Durch Selektion der Informationen (Art, Umfang, etc) kann die Meinungsbildung gesteuert werden...


----------



## mathei (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

deswegen schrieb ich ja. der bisherige war sowas von miss und wird auch dieses mal so kommen


----------



## mathei (5. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Durch Selektion der Informationen (Art, Umfang, etc) kann die Meinungsbildung gesteuert werden...


 
unterschreibe ich so


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Durch Selektion der Informationen (Art, Umfang, etc) kann die Meinungsbildung gesteuert werden...


 
 Neben der Selektion der Informationen, gibt es ja auch noch "Pistole auf die Brust"! Z.B. "wir sehen nur noch den von uns ausgearbeiteten Weg. Wer nicht mitzieht riskiert das Ende des DAFV".... Und schon gehen die Finger nach oben. Wer will denn der Schuldige sein? 

 Ach man, das ist doch alles Murks bzw. sterben auf Raten. Ein Mediziner würde sagen "Stecker ziehen, der Kampf ist verloren".


----------



## Wegberger (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo,

nach 4 Jahren mitlesen und 2 Jahre im Forum und auch vielen anderen Quellen .... fällt mir nur ein Vergleich ein und ich entschuldige mich schon gleich bei wirklich Betroffenen :

Dieser BV ist wie ein unheilbares Krebsgeschwür und die LV sind die Metastasen ..... 
Hier sind soviele kleine Zellen für eigene Ziele unterwegs und haben das ganze Große verlassen .....das nur dieser Vergleich (leider) passen kann.

Entweder man macht ihm den Garaus mit Stumpf und Stiel oder alles geht den Bach runter.

Aber der deutsche Michel ist ein geduldiger Wirt für Geschwüre#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

> Hier sind soviele kleine Zellen für eigene Ziele unterwegs und haben das ganze Große verlassen


Es gab nie das "große Ganze", weil sie es versäumt hatten, das vor der (Kon)Fusion zu regeln - keine Ziele definiert, keine Finanzen, schlechte Satzung mit zu viel Macht im Präsidium ohne Kontrolle, finanziell desaströser Fusionsvertrag, Kompromisspersonal statt fähiges - wo soll da jemals das gemeinsame "große Ganze" gewesen sein??



> nach 4 Jahren mitlesen und 2 Jahre im Forum und auch vielen anderen Quellen .... fällt mir nur ein Vergleich ein


Danke Wegbeger, so ganz umsonst war unsere Arbeit dann doch nicht, wenn das erkannt wird..



> Dieser BV ist wie ein unheilbares Krebsgeschwür und die LV sind die Metastasen ....


Und auch diese Analyse kann ich durchaus teilen, das werden die letzten spätestens dann erkennen, wenn sie es irgendwie noch hinkriegen, diese Trümmertruppe noch etwas länger am Leben zu halten.

Was allerdings, um im medizinischen Kontext mit dem Krebs zu bleiben, dann in einen am Tropf und eiserner Lunge hängenden, aber ansonsten weder brauchbaren noch lebensfähigen Bundesverbandspatienten münden würde.



*PS:*
*Interessant auch die plötzliche Wandlung der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.*

Hat sie in ihrer Antwort auf den "Offenen Brief" der Sachsen ja noch behauptet (http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/AntwortHK_LVSA.pdf), alles wäre in bester Ordnung, Präsidium arbeitet prima, man habe im DAFV schon so viel konkret für Angler getan wie die beiden Altverbände vorher zusammen nicht, die Finanzen wären in guten Händen, das Personal/Hauptamt wäre alles prima.......

Nun schreibt man seitens eines Regionalverbandes (der erste Mauschel-LV ist aber nach seinem Regionalverband auch aufgewacht: http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=58), seit dem Treffen würde sie nun plötzlich die Kritikpunkte ernst nehmen.....
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/news-des-avs/verbandsinfos

*Also genau die Kritikpunkte, die sie in ihrer Antwort an die Sachsen vom 17.07 noch alle abgebügelt und verneint hatte, nimmt sie jetzt plötzlich ernst..
*
Fiel plötzlich Erkenntnis oder Hirn vom Himmel?

Oder alles doch wieder nur großes blablabla zum vertuschen, mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen??

Und wenn es tatsächlich so wäre, dass ein Erkenntnisgewinn bei der Präsidentin zu verzeichnen wäre (_was man ja nicht weiss. Seitens des DAFV gabs dazu ja keine Veröffentlichung, das sind bis jetzt nur Behauptungen der Mauschel-LV_):
*Dann müssen sich ALLE Landesverbände* (*ausser Rheinischer, LSFV-NDS und der LAV-SH. *
Da die 3 alle diese Punkte schon vorher moniert hatten, das Präsidium angeschrieben, das in Versammlungen eingebracht und alle nie eine konkrete Antwort erhielten und auf Versammlungen von ihren LV-Kollegen (auch von den 7 Mauschel-LV) abgebügelt wurden) *in die Ecke stellen und schämen.*

Weil die LV so lange gebraucht haben, bis sie auch endlich was gemerkt haben und reagiert.

Obwohl die drei vorher genannten LV diese ganzen jetzt kritisierten Punkte alle schon teilweise vor über einem Jahr eingebracht hatten..

In diesem Sinne muss man das leider wiederum bestätigen:


> Dieser BV ist wie ein unheilbares Krebsgeschwür und die LV sind die Metastasen ....


----------



## Franky (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Alter Schwede, es bleibt hanebüchen - in meinen Augen nur Buzzwords. Wenn man da auf einer Versammlung "Bullshitbingo" spielen würde....


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da haben rund ein Dutzend Funktionäre eine Diskussion über Probleme geführt, Positionen und Meinungen ausgetauscht. Leider sind sie nicht zu dem offenbar von einigen erhofften Befund gekommen, dass der DAFV sofort aufzulösen ist. Jetzt fahren sie nach Hause, überprüfen ihre Standpunkte und korrigieren sie vielleicht. Und dieser Prozess, der noch in vollem Gange ist, wird nicht sofort offiziell ins Internet gestellt.
Also ist alles Mauschelei.

Ich kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden, ob ich in meinen nächsten Angelurlaub Rot- oder Weißwein mitnehmen soll. Ich werde aber schnellstens auf meinem Blog berichten, welche Pros und Cons die eine oder andere Lösung hätte und dass die Entscheidung noch nicht getroffen wurde, um nicht der Geheimniskrämerei geziehen zu werden.

Weil hier so viel über vollkommen fehlende Basisunterstützung geredet wird: Alle Landesverbände, auch diejenigen, die von big seven nicht eingeladen wurden, können jederzeit die Auflösung des DAFV beantragen. Alle Regionalgliederungen, alle Vereine, alle Vereinsmitglieder und alle Einzelmitglieder können jederzeit kündigen. Sie können in Scharen davonlaufen. Tun sie aber nicht. Weil sie schlecht informiert sind? Nicht nur Funktionäre, auch Otto Normalangler lesen das AB. Noch nie gab es so schnell so viel Informationen über das Verbandsgeschehen, wie jetzt. Und trotzdem bleibt - trotz "Zwangsbeiträgen" - die Austrittswelle aus. Wer da von völlig wegbrechender Basis spricht, neigt jedenfalls nicht zu Untertreibungen. Sicher, es hat sich eine allgemeine Unzufriedenheit ausgebreitet mit der Arbeit des Präsidiums. Das ist angesichts der fehlenden Zielausrichtung und auch wegen des abgehoben Agierens des Präsidiums nicht verwunderlich. Nicht wenige haben kein oder wenig Vertrauen in dieses Präsidium und wünschen sich ein anderes. Aber deswegen gleich den DAFV und seine Gliederungen abschaffen wollen, das gehört nicht zum Standardrepertoire im Denken der meisten Mitglieder. Wäre es anders, stünde ihnen, wie gesagt, die Austrittsoption offen.

Opposition bringt nur Ärger, ist hier geschrieben worden. Dass Kritik nicht sofort umjubelt wird, ist eine leider vom VDSF ererbte "Tradition". Aber gerade haben sieben Landesverbände die Gelegenheit bekommen, ihre Kritik direkt beim kritisierten Präsidium vorzubringen. Ist aber auch nicht in Ordnung. Hätten sie zuvor die Öffentlichkeit einbeziehen müssen? Hätte man ihnen, wenn sie so vorgegangen wären, nicht vorgeworfen, ihre Kritik nicht zuerst an das Präsidium gerichtet zu haben?

An der Vereinsbasis kommt es bei Kritik auch auf das Wie an. Man kann seinen Vorstand direkt darauf ansprechen. Man kann aber auch bis zur nächsten JHV warten und dann vor großem Publikum seinen Vorstand vorführen. Aber man läuft natürlich immer Gefahr, dann selbst ein Amt übernehmen zu müssen. Das ist einer der Hauptgründe, sich zurückzuhalten, obwohl man doch sicher ist, es besser zu wissen.

Der DAFV hat erhebliche Probleme. Wer wollte das bezeifeln? Deren Lösung wird durch das Getöse um die "unmittelbar bevorstehende Selbstauflösung" nicht erleichtert. Vielleicht wird aber ein "Jetzt-erst-recht-" Effekt erzielt. Auch deswegen sollte es doch wohl möglich sein, weiter über Alternativen zur Auflösung nachzudenken und zu diskutieren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dann plaudere ich mal aus dem Nähkästchen bzgl. vieler Vereine in Mittelfranken:
> 
> Die Vorstände haben von den Verbandlern die Schnauze gestrichen voll und nehmen nicht mal mehr an den Mitgliederversammlungen teil, weil Opposition nichts außer Ärger bringt und ein paar Klugscheixxer eh alles besser wissen.
> Stattdessen schauen sie, dass die Vereine gut laufen, Pachtverträge verlängert werden und der Besatz stimmt.
> ...



Willkommen im Club..hier in NRW(und die gehören ja"richtig"dazu) schauts doch vielerorts genauso aus..die DAFV Zwangsjacke wird doch nur noch akzeptiert ,um an die Gewässer zu kommen.Ansonsten macht doch jeder eh das,was er für Verein und dessen Mitglieder am besten hält.

Da sind Vereine weit näher an der Basis, als es die jetzigen LV und der BV je sein werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist alles Mauschelei.


Mauschelei war die Ausgrenzung von über 30 LV, im besten Sinne bisheriger VDSF-Hinterzimmerpolitik, nicht das Treffen an sich.....




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Weil hier so viel über vollkommen fehlende Basisunterstützung geredet wird: Alle Landesverbände, auch diejenigen, die von big seven nicht eingeladen wurden, können jederzeit die Auflösung des DAFV beantragen......


Institutionell ist die Basis des BV die Mitglieder, also die LV.

Im LV sind es die Vereine...

Ich meine mit Basis aber die, die das alles letztlich zahlen und am Ende auch drunter leiden müssen:
Die organisierten Angelfischer..

Die leider immer noch nicht über die Kette von oben nach unten informiert werden, und ohne Information wirds denen weiterhin wurscht sein - *der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf..*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber deswegen gleich den DAFV und seine Gliederungen abschaffen wollen, das gehört nicht zum Standardrepertoire im Denken der meisten Mitglieder......
> 
> Auch deswegen sollte es doch wohl möglich sein, weiter über Alternativen zur Auflösung nachzudenken und zu diskutieren.


Ich warte immer noch auf eine zielführende Alternative zur Abschaffung, die auf Information, Diskussion und Mitnahme im Interesse der Basis basiert (s.o., der Zahler, nicht der eigentlichen Mitglieder)..

Bislang haben die in über 4 Jahren Vorbereitung und über 1 Jahr Rechtskraft NICHTS für Angler oder das Angeln hingekriegt.

Und es scheinen die Delegierten und Funktionäre der den BV tragenden LV scheinbar erst jetzt zu merken, dass da evtl. was schief läuft.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *PS:*
> *Interessant auch die plötzliche Wandlung der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.*
> 
> Hat sie in ihrer Antwort auf den "Offenen Brief" der Sachsen ja noch behauptet (http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/AntwortHK_LVSA.pdf), alles wäre in bester Ordnung, Präsidium arbeitet prima, man habe im DAFV schon so viel konkret für Angler getan wie die beiden Altverbände vorher zusammen nicht, die Finanzen wären in guten Händen, das Personal/Hauptamt wäre alles prima.......
> ...



*WO SOLL ANGESICHTS DESSEN IRGENDEIN VERTRAUEN IN DIE ARBEIT DIESER DELEGIERTEN UND FUNKTIONÄRE IN BV UND LV HERKOMMEN???*

Erwarten die tatsächlich noch einen Vertrauensvorschuss????

Glauben die tatsächlich, ohne Infos würde man denen auch nur ansatzweise glauben, irgendwas Positives für Angler und Angeln erreichen zu wollen?

Sorry, wenn Du Alternativen zur Auflösung willst, nenne sie - ich sehe sie bei der jetzigen Struktur mit den jetzt Aktiven definitiv nicht.

Und da ALLES bis dato nur auf eine Restauration der Struktur hinausläuft (Rettung des VDSF/DAFV - für was denn?? ), statt sich einmal gründlich Gedanken über einen sinnvollen Neuanfang zu machen, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern, befürchte ich...


----------



## Werner1 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@Brotfisch

es ist immer wieder interessant deine Beiträge zur Sachlage zu lesen. Bitte weiter so.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Werner1 schrieb:


> @Brotfisch
> 
> es ist immer wieder interessant deine Beiträge zur Sachlage zu lesen. Bitte weiter so.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Dank. Mache ich. Viele Grüße


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mauschelei war die Ausgrenzung von über 30 LV, im besten Sinne bisheriger VDSF-Hinterzimmerpolitik, nicht das Treffen an sich.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zusammengefasst: Der DAFV informiert Basis (damit meine ich die Gesamtmitgliedschaft) zu wenig und auch nicht in der erforderlichen Qualität. Dem stimme ich zu. Was gut ist für das AB, ist schlecht für den DAFV. Aber auch hier tritt allmählich ein Wandel ein. Einige Landesverbände sind Vorreiter geworden oder gewesen in Sachen Information: Niedersachsen, Berlin-Brandenburg, Sachsen etc. Das wird sich ausbreiten und schließlich auch Änderungen beim DAFV nach sich ziehen.

Alternativen aufzeigen? Mein Lieber, ich wage die Prophezeiung, dass der DAFV noch einige Zeit existieren wird, in welcher Verfassung auch immer. Da solltest DU vielleicht eher mal einen Plan machen, wie irgendetwas parallel dazu laufen könnte. Aber Du hast ja gesagt, dass das Neue die Trümmer des Alten braucht. Zu dumm, wenn das Alte aber einfach nicht so schnell auseinanderfällt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das sehe ich ähnlich..dieses Konstrukt wird uns noch ein Weilchen beschäftigen.Und selbst wenn es dann beizeiten "einstürzt",sind die Probleme ja nicht automatisch aus der Welt..wer sagt voraus,welche Trümmerreste für einen Neuanfang übrig bleiben?Im dümmsten Falle der marode gedankliche Mörtel..gäbe dann trotz einiger intakter Steine Bruchbude die 2te.


----------



## angler1996 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst: Der DAFV informiert Basis (damit meine ich die Gesamtmitgliedschaft) zu wenig und auch nicht in der erforderlichen Qualität. Dem stimme ich zu. Was gut ist für das AB, ist schlecht für den DAFV. Aber auch hier tritt allmählich ein Wandel ein. Einige Landesverbände sind Vorreiter geworden oder gewesen in Sachen Information: Niedersachsen, Berlin-Brandenburg, Sachsen etc. Das wird sich ausbreiten und schließlich auch Änderungen beim DAFV nach sich ziehen.
> 
> Alternativen aufzeigen? Mein Lieber, ich wage die Prophezeiung, dass der DAFV noch einige Zeit existieren wird, in welcher Verfassung auch immer. Da solltest DU vielleicht eher mal einen Plan machen, wie irgendetwas parallel dazu laufen könnte. Aber Du hast ja gesagt, dass das Neue die Trümmer des Alten braucht. Zu dumm, wenn das Alte aber einfach nicht so schnell auseinanderfällt.



Wenigstens Einer der kühlen Kopf behält|wavey:

 Initiativen sind was und wodurch gekennzeichnet|kopfkrat
 Schon zeitlich dürfte es ein Unding sein weitere 30 LV mal soeben an einem Tag an einen Tisch zu bekommen.

 Im Übrigen haben die LV nunmal mittel- oder unmittelbar ein Mandat ihrer Mitglieder und ich würde über Verhandlungen auch nichts in die Zeitung setzen, da würden sich meine Mandanten aber bedanken. Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der Informationstätigkeit meines LV so anschaue, wird es vermutlich zu wesentlichen Zwischenergebnissen sicher ne Info geben.
 Die Position meines LV ist ja bekannt- etwas für den Erhalt zu tun. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ( Achtung nur meine Meinung) schließt das alles andere aber nicht aus.

 Gruß A.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo Brotfisch
Hallo miteinander



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der DAFV informiert Basis (damit meine ich die Gesamtmitgliedschaft) zu wenig und auch nicht in der erforderlichen Qualität..



Gut, könnte der DAFV evtl. anders/besser machen. Primär ist das aber in der bestehenden Organisationsstruktur Aufgabe der Vereine.
Vordergründig also eine Frage des Informations- und Partipartionsprozesses. Dahinter steht aber die grundsätzliche Strukturfrage:

Repräsentative Demokratie - direkte Demokratie
freies Mandat - imperatives Mandat 

Die ganze Bundesrepublik Deutschland und im Abklatsch auch die Angelverbände sind nach den Grundsätzen der repräsentativen Demokratie und des freien Mandats aufgebaut. Hier im Forum wird aber (unbewusst/unreflektiert?) die andere Alternative bevorzugt.

Hierin liegt meines Erachtens einer (von mehreren)Grundlagenfehlern hier im AB.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die ganze Bundesrepublik Deutschland und im Abklatsch auch die Angelverbände sind nach den Grundsätzen der repräsentativen Demokratie und des freien Mandats aufgebaut. Hier im Forum wird aber (unbewusst/unreflektiert?) die andere Alternative bevorzugt.


 
Und genau weil dieses Gemauschel (egal welchen angeblichen Demokratie-Anstrich man dem gibt) sowohl in der Politik als auch in Verbänden immer stärkeren Gegenwind bekommt, gibt es seit einiger Zeit Volksentscheide in der Politik und verankerte Informationspflichten in Satzungen.

Die "andere Alternative" findet nämlich immer stärkeren Zulauf (Was den alten Garden, die gern Bevölkerung wie Mitglieder hinter den Kulissen verarxxxschen, natürlich nicht passt). #h


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

@Fischer am Inn

Sehr gut pointiert.

Auch wenn der DAFV und seine Gliederungen, wie bei Verbänden üblich, repräsentativ-demokratisch organisiert sind, hindert dieses (und auch die Satzung) nicht, die wirkliche Basis stärker einzubeziehen, heißt zu informieren und auch Willensbildungsprozesse von unten nach oben zu schaffen. Basisdemokratie in Reinkultur ist im Verbandswesen jedenfalls bei den Mitgliederstärken, von denen wir reden, kaum vorstellbar - auch wenn man basisdemokratische Elemente durchaus verstärken könnte.
Die gewählten Vorstände oder Delegierten haben dabei ein Mandat, wenn auch nicht im parlamentarischen Sinne. Dieses Mandat ist jedoch satzungsmäßig nicht näher umschrieben. So gilt der privatrechtliche Grundsatz, dass Handlungen des Vertreters dem vertretenen Verein zugerechnet werden, auch wenn sie jenseits der Vollmacht erfolgen. Das kann man freies Mandat nennen. Die insoweit vorhandene Regelungslücke sollte aber niemanden dazu verleiten, anzunehmen, dass der Delegierte tun und lassen könnte, was er will. Die Mitgliedschaft kann ihren Delegierten schon auch eine Marschrichtung vorgeben und bei Verstößen dagegen im Innenverhältnis durchaus Konsequenzen ziehen. Das sollte die Basis auch in viel stärkerem Maße tun. 
Das alles steht und fällt jedoch mit der Informationsweitergabe. Es ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und schlicht schnöde, die Mitgliedschaft immer nur darauf zu verweisen, dass sie ja alle Unterlagen in der Geschäftsstelle einsehen kann. Aktive Information breiter Mitgliederschichten ist Gebot der Zeit und dank Internet auch viel besser und günstiger möglich als in der Vergangenheit. 
Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass die Basis dieses über kurz oder lang auch lautstärker einfordern wird - und die Funktionäre werden dem auch zunehmend Rechnung tragen. Es scheitert oft nicht am guten Willen, sondern nicht selten an den fehlenden Ressourcen. Innere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist ein sehr aufwändiges, zeitintensives Gewerbe. Das soll aber nichts entschuldigen. Im Gegenteil: Wichtiger als Veranstaltungen ist es, die Mitgliedschaft zu informieren und mitzunehmen. Die dafür notwendigen Gelder und personellen Mittel sind einfach, nötigenfalls im Umschichtungswege, bereit zu stellen.

Erst wenn der Informationsfluss in beide Richtungen sichergestellt und gelebte Praxis ist, macht es Sinn, über die Einführung eines imperativen Mandates durch Satzungsänderungen nachzudenken. Ob das dann erforderlich sein wird, steht dahin.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und genau weil dieses Gemauschel (egal welchen angeblichen Demokratie-Anstrich man dem gibt) sowohl in der Politik als auch in Verbänden immer stärkeren Gegenwind bekommt, gibt es seit einiger Zeit Volksentscheide in der Politik und verankerte Informationspflichten in Satzungen.
> 
> Die "andere Alternative" findet nämlich immer stärkeren Zulauf (Was den alten Garden, die gern Bevölkerung wie Mitglieder hinter den Kulissen verarxxxschen, natürlich nicht passt). #h



Ich würde repräsentative Demokratie nicht für Gemauschel halten. Kann darin vorkommen, ist aber keinesfalls die Regel. Basisdemokratische Elemente können durchaus ergänzt werden. Man darf dabei aber nicht übersehen, dass nur ein Bruchteil der zu treffenden Entscheidungen basisdemokratietauglich sind. Beitragserhöhungen wird man zB basisdemokratisch nie hinbekommen. Der Aufwand ist auch ungleich größer. Auch der Zeitaufwand. Die Masse der Entscheidungen wird weiterhin auf repräsentativem Wege getroffen werden.


----------



## JimiG (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich würde repräsentative Demokratie nicht für Gemauschel halten.
> Schönes Wortkonstrukt das nur Mauschelei verbergen soll.
> Kann darin vorkommen, ist aber keinesfalls die Regel. Basisdemokratische Elemente können durchaus ergänzt werden. Man darf dabei aber nicht übersehen, dass nur ein Bruchteil der zu treffenden Entscheidungen basisdemokratietauglich sind.
> Also hat die Basis nichts zu den Sachen zu sagen die gerade sie betreffen.
> ...



Repräsentative Demokratie, ist ne gute Bezeichnung für Mauschelei. Warum ist fast alles nicht basisdemokratietauglich? Ist die Mehrheit der Angler zu dämlich um über eigene Belange bestimmen zu können? Mit der jetzigen Form werden die Mitglieder insgesamt entmündigt und die wenigen die offen  Kritik üben mundtot gemacht. Oft genug interessiert es diese sagen wir mal Repräsentanten nicht was die Basis will und was den Beitrag angeht, so könnte man den basisdemokratisch wohl durchaus auch bestimmen lassen, denn für gute Arbeit gutes Geld und für diese Arbeit zur Zeit dürfte es nicht einen müden Cent geben.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Allein wegen die Vielzahl der zu treffenden Entscheidungen. Man kann ja kaum jeden Tag Basisabstimmungen durchführen. Was nützt es, wenn sich nur ein paar wenige Prozent dran beteiligen?

P.S.: In ihrer Grundsätzlichkeit entfernt sich aber wohl die Diskussion über Basisdemokratie vom Thema des Fadens.

Aber nehmen wir doch mal den DAFV mit seinen, weiß nicht, 500.000 Mitgliedern. Ist eigentlich klar, was allein der Versand von Wahlunterlagen an alle Mitglieder kosten würde?! Und dann die Auszählungsarbeiten?!

Na, dann kommt bestimmt, dass man das alles kostenlos über das Internet machen könnte. Aber so weit sind wir noch lange nicht. Und ob das dann funktioniert, also demokratisch funktioniert, ist noch völlig offen. Man könnte ja an einen virtuellen Anglerverband denken. Soweit ich sehe, ist aber die Gründung eines solchen nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Allein wegen die Vielzahl der zu treffenden Entscheidungen.



Was wurde denn im BV ausser neuem Logo konkret entschieden in über einem Jahr seit Rechtskraft (und bei der Pinselei wäre vielleicht ne vorherige Abstimmung auch sinnvoll gewesen)????????????..

Ich überlege eben immer noch, für was man DIESEN BV braucht, was er geleistet hat, warum die Landesverbände an dieser Trümmertruppe festhalten und für was das gut sein soll?????????....

Konnte mir bis jetzt immer noch niemand beantworten..

Bis jetzt sehe ich nur verbranntes Geld ohne jeden Gegenwert..

Und @ Fischer vom Inn:
Ich habe rein gar nichts gegen die repräsentative Demokratie, auch nicht im Verband - ob Land oder Bund, halte das sogar für sinnvoll.

Wenn sowohl die vollständige Informationsweitergabe gesichert ist und die in den Vereinen dann ihren Mandatsträgern mitgeben können (VORHER), wie die sich das vorstellen.

Das ist Grundvoraussetzung - Sonst ist und bleibt es eben, wie JimiG anmerkte, reines Gemauschel..

Und da sind die Funktionäre und Delegierten in der Bringschuld - der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf..

Wäre in allen Verbandsgliederungen (Ex-DAV wie Ex-VDSF) die ganzen Probleme finanziell ( VDSF-GmbH, DAV-Grundstücke), satzungsmäßig (viel zu viel unkontrollierte Macht im Präsidium), Fusionsvertragsmäßig (90% zur Satzungsänderung, 2 Geschäftsstellen und Personal beibehalten etc.) *VOR der (Kon)Fusion bekannt gewese*n, hätten sicher viele Delegierte nicht dafür gestimmt, weil sie dann zu Hause Prügel bezogen hätten.

Daher wurde ja im Vorfeld der (Kon)Fusion darauf geachtet, dass die in den Gliederungen ja nicht zu viel mitkriegen.

Und genau das gleiche treibt jetzt die Mauscheltruppe der 7 und das Präsidium - immer noch nix gelernt..


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was wurde denn im BV ausser neuem Logo konkret entschieden in über einem Jahr seit Rechtskraft (und bei der Pinselei wäre vielleicht ne vorherige Abstimmung auch sinnvoll gewesen)????????????..
> 
> Ich überlege eben immer noch, für was man DIESEN BV braucht, was er geleistet hat, warum die Landesverbände an dieser Trümmertruppe festhalten und für was das gut sein soll....
> 
> ...



Tja, es wäre auch nicht gut, die Systemfrage zu stellen, obwohl die Dinge im vorhandenen System besser laufen könnten, als sie es bislang tun. Aber die Aufslösungsforderung tut das gleichwohl und gönnt sich dabei den Luxus, nicht zu sagen, was dann passiert, außer dass dann auf Bundesebene kein Geld mehr ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo miteinander

man kann selbstverständlich das System umstellen auf mehr direkte Demokratie. Nur, das muss man dann aber auch sauber durchdeklinieren. Das Umschreiben der Satzungen auf allen Ebenen ist dabei eher als Folgearbeit ein technisches Problem, wiewohl doch mit einigen Tücken behaftet.

Die praktischen Auswirkungen haben es dagegen in sich. Sobald auf einer überregionalen Konferenz ein Thema angesprochen wird, für das der Delegierte kein Mandat der Basis hat, und sei es nur, weil die Basis noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen ist, dass das Thema relevant sei, muss die Aussetzung der Beratung verlangt werden, bis die Basislegitimation eingeholt ist oder so ähnlich. Das macht den Apparat unglaublich träge.

Aber das eigentliche Kernproblem liegt darin - und ich formuliere jetzt bewusst provokant:

Ehrenamt und Eigensinn sind ein unzertrennliches Paar!

Darüber ist nachzudenken. Gründlich. Genau dieses Thema wurde übrigens sogar schon im Bundestag debattiert.

Man wird auf Dauer kaum jemand finden, der bereit ist umsonst zu arbeiten, wenn er nicht seine eigenen Intensionen umsetzen kann. Es sei denn, man hat es mit sado-maso.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber die Aufslösungsforderung tut das gleichwohl .


Weil mit dieser Satzung (s.o.), diesem Fusionsvertrag (s.o.), diesem Personal (s.o.) und der Finanznot (s.o.) dieser Verband keine Chance hat, aus der Bredouille zu kommen - die habens versemmelt.

Nur eine Insolvenz (ob geregelt oder weils nicht mehr anders geht) oder Auflösung bietet die Möglichkeit aus diesem Zwangskorsett rauszukommen.

Und dann das Ganze vernünftig aufzustellen.

Mit diesen ganzen Fakten haben wir beim "weiter so" oder dem reinen Erhalt der Strukturen weiterhin nur die Trümmertruppe, die sich die Delegierten und Funktionäre so freudestrahlend erwählt haben.

Und deren Scherbenhaufen sie jetzt genauso unfähig versuchen zu kitten, wie sies am Anfang verbockt haben.

Sie scheitern zum einen an der schlichten Faktenlage - und zum anderen an der überschäumenden Kompetenz der Akteure...



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ehrenamt und Eigensinn sind ein unzertrennliches Paar!
> 
> .......
> 
> Man wird auf Dauer kaum jemand finden, der bereit ist umsonst zu arbeiten, wenn er nicht seine eigenen Intensionen umsetzen kann.


Zum ersten Teil volle Zustimmung - aber was die Hauptamtler (3 GF plus 6 Angestellte meines Wissens) da treiben, ist ja auch laut dem Schreiben von  Sachsen zumindest "diskutabel"...

Und auch provokant von mir zum "umsonst arbeiten der Ehrenamtler":
Leider arbeiten viele Ehrenamtler doch umsonst - leider aber nicht kostenlos (zumindest Fahrtkosten, Pauschalen etc. gibts ja im Normalfall schon)..


*Und die Grundfrage bezüglich des DAFV bleibt immer noch:*
Was wurde denn im BV ausser neuem Logo konkret entschieden in über einem Jahr seit Rechtskraft (und bei der Pinselei wäre vielleicht ne vorherige Abstimmung auch sinnvoll gewesen)????????????..

Ich überlege eben immer noch, für was man DIESEN BV braucht, was er geleistet hat, warum die Landesverbände an dieser Trümmertruppe festhalten und für was das gut sein soll?????????....

Konnte mir bis jetzt immer noch niemand beantworten..

Bis jetzt sehe ich nur verbranntes Geld ohne jeden Gegenwert..


----------



## JimiG (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich bin nun einmal ein Verfechter der Basisdemokratie. Aber diese Fusion wäre, wenn über sie basisdemokratisch abgestimmt worden wäre garantiert so nicht zustande gekommen (weil ja nix fix war zu dem Zeitpunkt und jetzt immer noch nicht). Solche wichtigen Sachen gehören nun einmal abgestimmt und sollten nicht durch irgendwelche Beigeordneten ( wo kaum einer weiß ob er die jemals gewählt hat) beschlossen werden.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



JimiG schrieb:


> Ich bin nun einmal ein Verfechter der Basisdemokratie. Aber diese Fusion wäre, wenn über sie basisdemokratisch abgestimmt worden wäre garantiert so nicht zustande gekommen (weil ja nix fix war zu dem Zeitpunkt und jetzt immer noch nicht). Solche wichtigen Sachen gehören nun einmal abgestimmt und sollten nicht durch irgendwelche Beigeordneten ( wo kaum einer weiß ob er die jemals gewählt hat) beschlossen werden.



Ich stimme Dir insofern zu, als dass bei einem so gewichtigen Vorgang wie einer Fusion durchaus die Notwendigkeit für deutlich mehr Einbeziehung der Basis bestanden hat. Und zwar eine politische, nicht eine rechtliche Notwendigkeit. Wie das dann ausgegangen wäre, lässt sich auch im Nachhinein schwer sagen und ist hypothetisch. Zwar tendiere ich auch für ein Nein - aber vielleicht hätte man dann auch anders mit der Basis kommuniziert und stärker aufgeklärt und vielleicht sogar in den Diskussionen Verbesserungspotenziale umgesetzt.
Wen Du mit den Beigeordneten meinst, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht die Delegierten. Es handelt sich aber nicht um "irgendwelche" Delegierte, sondern um solche, die eigens dafür von den Mitgliederversammlungen gewählt wurden, um auf Bundesebene mitzuentscheiden. Wenn Du meinst, dass diese falsch entschieden haben, ist zu bedenken, dass die Auswahl der Delegierten dann auch von einer falsch entscheidenden Mehrheit getroffen wurde.


----------



## JimiG (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Andererseits gebe ich zu bedenken, das ich nicht über Delegierte abgestimmt habe. das wurde dann wohl bestimmt mal "vergessen".


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil mit dieser Satzung (s.o.), diesem Fusionsvertrag (s.o.), diesem Personal (s.o.) und der Finanznot (s.o.) dieser Verband keine Chance hat, aus der Bredouille zu kommen - die habens versemmelt.
> 
> Nur eine Insolvenz (ob geregelt oder weils nicht mehr anders geht) oder Auflösung bietet die Möglichkeit aus diesem Zwangskorsett rauszukommen.
> 
> ...



Diese Argumentation läuft darauf hinaus: Wenn eine Mannschaft schlecht spielt, dann wird das Eintrittsgeld zurückgefordert, das Stadion geschleift und Fussball abgeschafft.
Mich erschreckt immer (und macht mich misstrauisch), wenn bestimmte Entscheidungen als "alternativlos" dargestellt werden. Das gab es schon bei der Bankenrettung, obwohl es doch es doch objektiv sehr wohl gangbare Alternativen gegeben hätte. 
Und hier ist es ähnlich: Wenn Du der Auffassung bist, dass das amtierende Präsidium zu wenig geleistet hat, dann läge doch nahe, ein neues Präsidium einzuwechseln (so macht man es beim Fussball doch auch). Das wäre eine Alternative. Sogar eine realistischere als Deine, wenn auch nicht gleich morgen Vormittag.
Wenn Du aber der Auffassung sein solltest, dass "die Strukturen" das Präsidium bislang daran gehindert haben, mehr und bessere Entscheidungen zu treffen, dann ist das Präsidium ja von jeder Schuld frei und nicht zu kritisieren. Dann wäre nämlich ausschließlich nachgehende Fusionskritik zu betreiben.
Das Mantra: Fusion - Mist! Präsidium - Mist! Landesverbände - Mist! Funktionäre - Mist! verschafft Dir zwar Applaus, bringt aber die realen Verhältnisse kein Stück voran. Auch nicht in Richtung Auflösung.



JimiG schrieb:


> Andererseits gebe ich zu bedenken, das ich nicht über Delegierte abgestimmt habe. das wurde dann wohl bestimmt mal "vergessen".



Dann schau doch mal in die Satzung Deines Vereins nach, wie dort die Delegierten bestimmt werden. Ggf. macht das bei Euch ja der Vorstand quasi in Personalunion. Und über den Vorstand kannst Du als Mitglied mit Sicherheit abstimmen, d.h. ihn wählen oder abwählen. Haste?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Mich erschreckt immer (und macht mich misstrauisch), wenn bestimmte Entscheidungen als "alternativlos" dargestellt werden


Das waren die Sachsen in ihrem "Offenen Brief", welche die (Kon)Fusion als alternativlos bezeichnet haben.

Ich selber habe im obigen Posting mehrere Alternativen genannt:
Geregelte Insolvenz
Ungeregelte Insolvenz
Auflösung

Ich sehe allerdings in DIESEM Bundesverband keine Alternative für Angler und das Angeln.

Nochmal, Du hast die Frage nicht beantwortet:
Was hat dieser Bundesverband konkret für fast 2 Millionen Euro im letzten Jahr (seit Rechtskraft) für Angler und das Angeln gebracht?

Was konkret soll dieser BV mit dieser Satzung, Fusionsvertrag, desaströsen Finanzen und kompetentem Personal in Haupt- und Ehrenamt nächstes Jahr hinkriegen für die Kohle?

Wo steht das zum nachlesen?

Wo kann man das konkret in praktischer Arbeit sehen?

Was haben die bisher anderes gemacht, als sich mit sich selber zu beschäftigen?

Ist das wirklich das ganze schöne Geld und das ganze Theater und das sich selber lächerlich machen der Strukturen der organisierten Anglerfischerschaft wert?


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das waren die Sachsen in ihrem "Offenen Brief", welche die (Kon)Fusion als alternativlos bezeichnet haben.
> 
> Ich selber habe im obigen Posting mehrere Alternativen genannt:
> Geregelte Insolvenz
> ...



Das, was Du benennst, sind ja nicht wirklich Alternativen, sondern nur Varianten einer Alternative. (Mit "geregelter" Insolvenz meinst Du aber nicht eine Planinsolvenz, die auf Erhalt des Verbandes abzielt, oder doch?)

Die Fragen, die Du stellst, sind richtig und wichtig. Falsch ist nur der Adressat. Ich bin ja nicht der Pressesprecher des DAFV (zum Glück). Diese Fragen müssen an das Präsidium gerichtet werden, von Dir, von den Mitgliedern, von den Landesverbänden. Und das dolle ist: Das geschieht ja sogar, zum Teil in Leipzig, aber auch andernorts.

Ich stelle mal eine andere Frage: Führt die Art und Weise der Amtsführung dieses Präsidiums in die Auflösung der vorhandenen Strukturen oder begünstigt sie diese? Da darf jeder drauf antworten.

Und dann noch mal zurück zu der Theorie vom "Zwangskorsett" - vielleicht ein viel zu schöner Begriff dafür... Aber im Ernst. Diese Theorie ist ja ziemlich verbreitet, nicht nur unter den Gegnern der Fusionsmachart. Aber zu was zwingt den die Lage wirklich: Zu zwei Geschäftsstellen? Wenn man sich da einig ist, also die entsprechenden Mehrheiten zusammenbekommt, dann kann man das ändern, auch vor Ablauf der im Fusionsvertrag geregelten Frist. Sicher, beim Personal wird es aus Rechtsgründen entsprechend schwieriger - ich glaube aber nicht, dass das ein Hauptproblem der Angler in Deutschland ist. (Ich glaube sogar, dass eine Überpersonalisierung nicht einmal nachgewiesen ist.) Aber das würde auch nicht viel billiger werden, weil ja ein neuer Verband nach Auflösung des DAFV dessen Rechtsnachfolger wäre, also ein Betriebsübergang stattfände (vgl. § 613a BGB). 
Und selbst wenn man das Personal und die Zahl der Geschäftsstellen reduzierte: Was wäre dadurch erreicht im Sinne der geforderten Ausrichtung pro Angler? Im Sinne einer verbesserten Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit? Ja, man könnte das "gesparte" Geld in Nützliches stecken - aber wer sollte denn dann noch da sein und "stecken"?
So gesehen geht die Auflösungsdebatte an den eigentlichen Problemen des Verbandes ein richtig dickes Stück vorbei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Mit "geregelter" Insolvenz meinst Du aber nicht eine Planinsolvenz, die auf Erhalt des Verbandes abzielt, oder doch?


Doch, natürlich wäre das eine Möglichkeit.

Was aber nur dann was bringt, wenn sie das nutzen um Fusionsvertrag und Satzung auszuhebeln und zu erneuern, und ebenso das kompetente Personal.

Das sehe ich aber bis jetzt noch nicht, ansonsten wäre das bei vernünftigen und kompetenten LV selbstverständlich eine Möglichkeit (also eine eher theoretische, aber immerhin...)..




> Falsch ist nur der Adressat. Ich bin ja nicht der Pressesprecher des DAFV (zum Glück).


Du sprichst ja vom Erhalt dieser Struktur und interner Erneuerung, dann bist Du schon der richtige Adressat.

Ich will ja von Dir wissen, was DIESEN DAFV in Deinen Augen wichtig genug macht, dass man ihn nicht mit Vollgas zerdeppert ..

Es muss doch - ausser genanntem Logo - irgendwas Positives geben, wenn man sich für den Erhalt dieser kaputten Struktur einsetzt????..

Oder sind wir wieder am Punkt, Hauptsache irgendeine Struktur, das mit den Inhalten werden die dann schon regeln??

Wie das letzte Jahr ja exemplarisch zeigte (schönes Logo, oder so...........).....


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich wäre das eine Möglichkeit.
> 
> Was aber nur dann was bringt, wenn sie das nutzen um Fusionsvertrag und Satzung auszuhebeln und zu erneuern, und ebenso das kompetente Personal.
> 
> ...



Tja, ganz ohne Glas löscht auch der coolste Drink keinen Durst.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich war schon immer Flaschenkind und Dosenbiertrinker, brauch keine Gläser ;-))
So von wegen alternativlos..

Und wenn schon ein Glas, dann bitte ein anderes, sauber gespültes, aus klarem Glas und mit genügend Inhalt....


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2014)

Als guter Koch, der Du ja bist, weißt Du, dass man spülen muss, wenn Du saubere Gläser haben willst. Genau das machen wir hier ja schon seit einiger Zeit. 
 Gläser zerdeppern, das macht man bei Hochzeiten.
 Wir haben aber mit Hochzeiten keine guten Erfahrungen; deswegen trinken wir aus Stein und Ton.
 Im Verband nehmen sie dafür derzeit die hohle Hand.

@Thomas

 Zum Thema erhaltende Planinsolvenz:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich wäre das eine Möglichkeit.
> 
> ..



So radikal bist Du also gar nicht.

Nehmen wir einfach mal an, es gelänge, innerhalb der DAFV-Willensbildungsprozesse eine offene Opposition hinzubekommen, die das eine oder andere mal mit ihren Projekten scheitert, aber ab und an, immer öfter vielleicht, auch durchkommt.
Da wäre doch - was die Grundstrukturen betrifft - nichts mehr zu meckern. Mehrheit ist Mehrheit.
Ich weiß, davon sind wir noch weit entfernt.
Aber lohnt es sich nicht, genau DAFÜR zu kämpfen?


----------



## kati48268 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... aber was die Hauptamtler (3 GF plus 6 Angestellte meines Wissens) da treiben, ist ja auch laut dem Schreiben von  Sachsen zumindest "diskutabel"...


Hier wurde ja schon eifrig über die 600 000 Personalkosten diskutiert; den einen war das viel zu viel, die anderen sahen die Gehälter der GFs als viel zu niedrig an, damit würde man keine Top-Leute kriegen.

Die viel grundlegendere Frage ist doch: wofür braucht man dieses Personal, was machen die den ganzen Tag? #c
- welche Aufgabenstellungen haben die?
- werden diese erfüllt oder nicht?

In diesen Fragen stecken wir alle nicht drin, aber das sind 9 Mann!

Täglich gucken ob die Homepage noch da ist? AZ Fischwaid eintüten, die keiner haben will? Die Ehrennadelschätze des VDSF bewachen? Mit 'nem Defibrilator hinter PM her laufen? Frau Dr. die Nägel lackieren?

Was zur Hölle machen diese Personen?
Wo sind Ergebnisse dieser "Arbeit"?
#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber lohnt es sich nicht, genau DAFÜR zu kämpfen?


Nur wenn die grundsätzliche inhaltliche Ausrichtung pro Angler und Angeln stimmen würde - und davon sind die noch weit entfernt.

Ich brauch keinen "Bundesverband der Landesverbände" zu deren Belustigung und Verwaltung!

Und mehr bieten die bisher immer noch nicht..

Sondern ich will statt dessen einen Bundesverband, der sich aktiv und engagiert für Angeln und Angler einsetzt, mit guter Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit - das ist mit den alten VDSF-Strukturen und dem Personal (auch denen vom Ex-DAV, die ja so freudig in den VDSF eingetreten sind) leider weder abzusehen noch ernsthaft zu erwarten. Die haben doch nur mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen und täuschen gelernt..

Die wollen nur die VDSF/DAFV-Struktur retten, um sich nicht noch weiter zu blamieren - und davon hat weder ein Angler, ein organisierter Angelfischer noch das Angeln als solches irgendwas Positives zu erwarten.

Sollten sie dennoch die Kurve kriegen, hätten sie mich gleich an ihrer Seite - aber die werden in all ihrer Kompetenz wieder aus der Kurve fliegen - die könnens nicht, die kapierens nicht..

Sie sind aber herzlich eingeladen, das Gegenteil zu beweisen und endlich mal darzulegen, für was man denen die ganze Kohle in den Rachen schmeissen soll, was sie dafür ganz konkret gemacht haben (ausser Logo und Lustreisen)..

Die sind in der Bringschuld, wenn sie die Kohle wollen..

Vertrauen null - die sollten jetzt endlich mal liefern - und zwar nicht nur Sch.... wie bisher...

Besser ein kleiner, schlagkräftiger reiner Lobbyverband im Bund, der die LV in den Ländern durch Lobbyarbeit unterstützt, als dieses geldfressende Selbstverwaltungungeheuer VDSF/DAFV, das nur mit sich selber beschäftigt ist.

Die organisierten Angelfischer haben die Wahl - ob sie das nützen werden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nehmen wir einfach mal an, es gelänge, innerhalb der DAFV-Willensbildungsprozesse eine offene Opposition hinzubekommen, die das eine oder andere mal mit ihren Projekten scheitert, aber ab und an, immer öfter vielleicht, auch durchkommt.
> Da wäre doch - was die Grundstrukturen betrifft - nichts mehr zu meckern. Mehrheit ist Mehrheit.
> Ich weiß, davon sind wir noch weit entfernt.
> Aber lohnt es sich nicht, genau DAFÜR zu kämpfen?



Das Grundproblem ist doch, dass - mit Ausnahme Niedersachsens - sowohl der BV als auch sämtliche LV einen kompletten und nachhaltigen Vertrauensverlust der hinterfragenden Basis erwirkt haben.

Woher soll denn nun ein Zutrauen kommen, dass dieser Verband die Wende schafft? Woher soll Zuversicht kommen, dass beim letzten "Elefantentreffen" der richtige Weg eingeschlagen wird?

Es gibt nicht ein einziges deutliches Zeichen, dass die Funktionäre auch nur ansatzweise verstanden haben, warum zur Zeit eine Auflösung des BV die einzige Alternative scheint.

Und das ist und bleibt die einzige Alternative, solange von Verbandsseite nicht offen kommuniziert wird.

Ich bin gerne bereit mich zu freuen, wenn das Schiff auf Kurs gebracht wird.

*Aber ich will wissen, wohin dieser Kurs führt, und wer wie navigiert. Ich möchte einen erfahrenen Kapitän der Klippen umschifft, anstatt auf jede einzelne draufzufahren.* *Und das will ich jetzt, sofort.*

Es gibt keine Toleranzen mehr, keinen Spielraum hinter verschlossenen Türen, kein "abwarten und Zeit geben".

Es hat sich in meinen 35 Jahren VDFS-Beteiligung und -Beobachtung nichts  vorteilhaft geändert, es hat sich seit der Fusion nichts vorteilhaft  geändert und es ist auch keine Änderung in Sicht.
Wenn dieser BV nicht aufgelöst wird, oder eine vollständige Offenlegung der finanziellen Situation, eine klare Bekenntnis für die Angler und die Angelfischerei, sowie eine absolute Offenheit in allen Belangen vollzogen wird, *wird sich nichts ändern*. 

Beim BV nicht und bei den kritisch hinterfragenden nicht.

Nachtrag:

Thema offene Opposition.

Wunderbarer Gedanke. Niedersachsen hat genau das versucht. Und was ist passiert?


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

|good:
nur eine Ergänzung:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...und es ist auch keine Änderung in Sicht...


...es gibt nicht mal die Absicht etwas zu ändern, nicht mal die Erkenntnis, dass sich was ändern muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht ein einziges deutliches Zeichen, dass die Funktionäre auch nur ansatzweise verstanden haben, warum zur Zeit eine Auflösung des BV die einzige Alternative scheint.
> 
> Und das ist und bleibt die einzige Alternative, solange von Verbandsseite nicht offen kommuniziert wird.
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich ja mit meiner Einschätzung wenigstens nicht ganz alleine ;-))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vertrauen null - die sollten jetzt endlich mal liefern - und zwar nicht nur Sch.... wie bisher...


----------



## Honeyball (7. August 2014)

@brotfisch und Fischer am Inn:
Natürlich habt ihr im Grundsatz vollkommen recht mit euren Ausführungen zur Umsetzung repräsentativdemokratischer Strukturen, die für einen funktionierenden und tätigen Bundesverband notwendig wären.
Leider jedoch missachtet ihr in eurer Argumentation ein paar nicht unwesentliche Fakten, die in der bisherigen Existenz des fusionierten Verbandes -ich behaupte mal: völlig bewusst und mit klarer Berechnung seitens der Verantwortlichen!!!- maßgeblich negativ zu Buche schlagen:

Keinerlei Offenlegung finanzieller Verstrickungen (VdSF-GmbH)
Bewusstes Ignorieren von Warnungen externer Fachleute zur Finanzsituation
Versäumnisse bei der Auskunftserteilung und Beantwortung von Anfragen durch Mitgliedsverbände

Mitnichten sind *alle* Unterlagen in der Geschäftsstelle einsehbar!!!
Mitnichten werden die an das Präsidium gestellten Fragen von dort aus beantwortet!!!

Das, was da von Präsidiumsseite vorgelebt und durchexerziert wird, ist absolut nicht repräsentativ-demokratisch, sondern nach wie vor rein diktatorisch, selbstherrlich und hocharrogant, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass man den quasi alleinbestimmenden Diktator entmachtet und durch eine mehr oder weniger ferngesteuerte handlungsunwillige oder gar -fähige Marionette ersetzt hat.
Dadurch ist gar nichts besser geworden, sondern vieles noch schlimmer. Früher (im VdSF) konnte man zwar bemängeln, *was* da alles gemacht oder nicht gemacht wurde, aber es wurde immerhin (wenn auch vieles falsch) gemacht. Jetzt ist es auf mehrere Schultern verteilt, die entweder nichts machen oder Dinge machen, die den eigenen selbst auferlegten (und m.E. auch völlig falschen) Grundsätzen absolut entgegen laufen (Wettfischen).

Genau daraus leitet sich die Frage nach der Existenzberechtigung dieses Konstrukts unmittelbar ab, die hier immer wieder wiederholt wird:
Was (konkret) bringt diese Geldvernichtungsagentur an Nutzen für

am Angeln Interessierte
Angler allgemein
in Vereinen organisierte Angler
Angelvereine
Kreisverbände
Landesverbände

Wäre dieser DAFV irgendwo im Weltall, würden Physiker ihn als Schwarzes Loch beschreiben: Alles, was reinfällt, verschwindet für immer.

Und, um es wenigstens im Nachsatz nochmal zu betonen:

Keiner hier hätte was gegen eine bundesweit agierende Lobbyistenvereinigung zugunsten der Angler und des Angelns in Deutschland, aber die meisten sehen in diesem DAFV eben leider das genaue Gegenteil und befürchten, dass mittel- oder langfristig sich die Bedingungen für das Angeln in Deutschland nachhaltig verschlechtern werden und damit die Ausübung des uns alle einenden Hobbys in der bisherigen lieb gewonnenen Form so nicht mehr möglich sein wird. Alle Aktionen, Diskussionen und Kritiken an der Arbeit der Verbände sind doch einzig und allein aus dieser Sorge heraus motiviert.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Frage der Existenzberechtigung dieses Konstrukts, wie Du es nennst, würde sich aus den Minder- und Schlechtleistungen innerhalb der Arbeit des Präsidiums ergeben, wenn diese Minderleistungen konstruktionsbedingt wären. D.h., wenn es möglich wäre, besser zu arbeiten, die Finanzen zu klären und eine inhaltliche Zielorientierung zu erarbeiten, dann würde sich die Frage der Existenzberechtigung nicht stellen.

Daraus folgt mit schlichter Logik, dass für diejenigen, die die Existenzberechtigung des DAFV in Frage stellen, das Präsidium an den aktuellen Problemen unschuldig ist und es auch nicht an deren Lösung beteiligt ist. Damit braucht man dann nur noch den DAFV als Konstrukt, nicht aber die dort handelnden Akeure zu kritisieren.

Das sehe ich, wie bereits dargestellt, anders. 

Aber eigentlich ist der Streit darüber irgendwie müssig. Ob auf dem Weg zu einem wirksamen Lobbyverband der Angler die Auflösung des DAFV conditio sine qua non ist oder nicht, ob es nur außerhalb des DAFV oder mit einem - sicher grundlegend zu reformierenden - DAFV geht, wirkt wie ein technisches Detail, mehr nicht. 

Die - unwahrscheinliche - Hypthose, der DAFV werde sich alsbald selbst auflösen, erschwert natürlich das Nachwachsen einer neuen Generation von anglerorientierten, kompetenten Funktionären, bewirkt also ähnlich wie die vorhandenen Personalstrukturen die Zementierung der "alten Denke".

Wenn ich Erwartungshaltungen an einen "schlagkräftigen Lobbyverband für Angler" formulieren will, dann brauche ich einen Adressaten, der das für sich annehmen oder ablehnen kann. Der DAFV ist die einzige auf Bundesebene existierende Anglerorganisation in Deutschland. Wenn ich ihm die Fortexistenz abspreche, dann geht die Forderung nach Anglerlobby vollends ins Leere.

Wie lange würde es eigentlich nach dem Zerfall des DAFV dauern, bis sich neue Strukturen gebildet hätten? Fünf Jahre, sieben oder zwölf? Und wann wären diese soweit gefestigt, dass durch sie professionelle Lobbyarbeit betrieben und in ihnen eine mit basisdemokratischen Elementen angereicherte offene Willensbildung von unten nach oben organisiert würde? 

Als "Vorteil" bliebe jedoch, das Geld, das der DAFV verausgabt, einsparen zu können. Das können sich die LVe einstecken oder sie können es an die Mitglieder "zurückgeben". 

Müsste die Frage aber nicht eher lauten: Wie können die durch die schlechte Fusion bedingten Mängel behoben bzw. deren Auswirkungen minimiert werden? Antworten auf diese Frage zu suchen ist natürlich überflüssig, wenn der ganze DAFV mit einem Happs wegradiert wird.

Mit einer Auflösung des DAFV wäre zwar ein Verband verschwunden, nicht aber die erfolgshindernden Strukturen, die fehlende Ausrichtung, die unterschiedlichen "Denken" und das fehlende Ziehen an einem Strang. Das würde mit einer Auflösung des DAFV fortbestehen - und sich neue Betätigungsfelder suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> D.h., wenn es möglich wäre, besser zu arbeiten, die Finanzen zu klären und eine inhaltliche Zielorientierung zu erarbeiten, dann würde sich die Frage der Existenzberechtigung nicht stellen.


Das ist eben NICHT möglich mit dieser Satzung, diesem Fusionsvertrag, den zerrütteten Finanzen und dem Personal sowie den LV, die keinerlei inhaltliche Übereinstimmung haben, sondern in genauso verschiedene Gruppen gespalten sind wie vor der (Kon)Fusion (woraus auch die elende Satzung, der bescheuerte Fusionsvertrag und das Kompromisspersonal resultiert, weil die nur eine Struktur wollten, aber nie Inhalte oder Ziele festgeschrieben haben)

Der DAFV ist daher schon konstruktionsbedingt nicht zu einer Erneuerung im Sinne der Angler oder des Angelns oder zu mehr als der Beschäftigung mit sich selber faktisch fähig.

Was sie, davon ab, fast täglich wieder neu beweisen..

Auch z. B. weil für eine Satzungsänderung 90% festgeschrieben sind.

Und weil man den Fusionsvertrag (ohne, dass man sonst mit Klagen überhäuft wird) eigentlich nur einstimmig ändern könnte..

Einstimmig?

Die Trümmertruppe??

Oder auch nur 90%???

LACHHAFT!!




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der DAFV ist die einzige auf Bundesebene existierende Anglerorganisation in Deutschland. .


Das ist Dein grundsätzlicher Denkfehler:
Der VDSF/DAFV ist, war und wird NIE eine Anglerorganisation sein!

Es ist der Bundesverband der Gewässerbewirtschafter, in dem organisierte Angelfischer nur mittelbar als Zahlvieh organisiert sind - mit Anglern hat dieses Konstrukt DAFV sonst rein gar nicht zu tun (von daher passt ja die Präsidentin wie Faust auf Auge).

Und ob 5 Jahre nichts passiert, bis eine vernünftige - oder schlimmstenfalls nur eine genauso elende Bundesorganisation wie jetzt der DAFV entstehen würde - das ist vollkommen wurscht..

Es ist eine Chance - und zwar die einzige (s.o., wegen Mehrheitsverhältnissen und festgeschriebenen Quoren)..

Schlimmer werden als jetzt mit dem DAFV kanns eh nicht mehr, im schlimmsten Falle genauso schlimm..


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Im DAFV sind Angler Mitglieder, also ist es auch eine Anglerorganisation. Dass da auch Vereine drin sind, von denen einige, längst nicht alle, Gewässer pachten, schließt das überhaupt nicht aus.
Wenn ein Anglerverband ein solcher nur ist, wenn Angler ohne Landes- und Regionalorganisationen unmittelbare Mitglieder der Bundesebene sind, dann bin ich gespannt, wann und wie so etwas Einzigartiges mal organisiert wird.
Der Interessengegensatz zwischen Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Angeln, den Du immer wieder zu konstruieren versuchst, wird ja gerade in einer Gewässerbewirtschaftung in Regie von Anglervereinen minimiert, allemal besser als in Landesverbänden oder gar in den Händen von Berufsfischern oder Externen. Oder willst Du Anglervereine auch als Bewirtschaftungsvereine bezeichnen? Sollte Dein Anglerlobbyverband gegen die Bewirtschaftung zu Felde ziehen?

Und bei der Gelegenheit: Hohe satzungsändernde Mehrheiten sind schon mehrfach zustande gekommen. Auch bei der Fusion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Im DAFV sind Angler Mitglieder, also ist es auch eine Anglerorganisation


Nein es sind die LV Mitglieder..
Organisierte Angelfischer wie Vereine nur mittelbar über die Landesverbände.

Normale Angler gar nicht..

Im ADAC sind auch Köche Mitglieder - trotzdem ist der ADAC keine Köcheorganisation.



> allemal besser als in Landesverbänden oder gar in den Händen von Berufsfischern oder Externen


Beweis dafür?

Besser als in LV ist ja nicht schwer, die besten Gewässer für Angler (mit entsprechendem Besatz, vernünftigen Regelungen etc.) sind aber eben entweder Privatgewässer oder in Händen von gewerblichen (weil die wissen, dass sie Leistung fürs Geld bringen müssen) ..

*Und vor allem ändert das - so oder so - rein gar nicht daran:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Brotfisch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Das, was da von Präsidiumsseite vorgelebt und durchexerziert wird, ist absolut nicht repräsentativ-demokratisch, sondern nach wie vor rein diktatorisch, selbstherrlich und hocharrogant, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass man den quasi alleinbestimmenden Diktator entmachtet und durch eine mehr oder weniger *ferngesteuerte* handlungsunwillige oder gar -fähige *Marionette* ersetzt hat.
> ...



Interessante Sicht auf die Dinge und würde, wenn es denn so ist, einiges erkären was so passiert oder eben gerade nicht passiert und was an Informationenn u.a. über das AB an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt oder was eben gerade nicht dorthin gelangen soll.
Bleibt die Frage wen Du da an den Schalthebeln der Fernsteuerung vermutest?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nun, die Frage beantwortet sich doch quasi von selbst, wenn man sich anschaut/anhört/anliest, wer bisher aus dem Präsidium oder den LV sich konkret irgendwo und irgendwozu geäußert hat. :m
Interessanterweise sind das wohl kaum die Ex-DAV'ler |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Würden die einfach alle immer vollumfänglich und öffentlich informieren, wie es sich gehört, bräuchte man sich da keine Gedanken machen - selber schuld..

Bestes Beispiel sind ja gerade wieder die Mauschelverbände, die jetzt schnell vor der HV (in 4- 5 Wochen muss ja Tagesordnung und Dokumente  für die HV raus) mit Präsidentin und Finanzvize irgendwas ausmauscheln, was sie ja nicht öffentlich machen wollen..

Dass man nur keine Zeit hat, das in den LV vor der HV noch ausreichend zu diskutieren oder Anträge zu stellen (bis jetzt haben die LV ja noch keine Dokumente dieser Mauschelsitzung erhalten, auf ein Protokoll wurde "verzichtet", Stillschweigen vereinbart - warum denn, wenn man was Positives erreichen wollte??))..

Da weisst Du dann zumindest schon, wer fernsteuern will:
Die, welche nicht freiwillig informieren..

Denn umfassende Information nimmt die Grundlage fürs "fernsteuern" weg..

Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, aus einem größeren Kreis als den 20 - 30 Personen aus BV, LV und Geschäftsstellen, mit denen wir im ständigen Kontakt sind, mehr  Infos zu kriegen.

Die Kommunikationsfreude der Verbandler kennt man ja aber, das werden nur langsam mehr..

Je mehr, desto besser - es sei denn für die, welche zu viele Leichen im Keller haben wie der DAFV (GmbH; Grundstücke, Castingkohle, Treuhandkonten, Anderkonten, etc. pp, beliebig fortsetzbar..)


----------



## Tomasz (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nun, die Frage beantwortet sich doch quasi von selbst, wenn man sich anschaut/anhört/anliest, wer bisher aus dem Präsidium oder den LV sich konkret irgendwo und irgendwozu geäußert hat. :m
> Interessanterweise sind das wohl kaum die Ex-DAV'ler |rolleyes



Dass es sich dabei wohl eher nicht um Ex-DAV'ler handelt kann ich mir auch selbst ausrechnen. 
Da mir als ehemaliges DAV-Mitglied aber der Einblick in das Machtgefüge des ehemaligen VDSF fehlt und ich trotz intensivem Anschauens, Anhören und Anlesens keine Hände an der Fernsteuerung ausfindig machen kann, wäre es für mich und sicher auch für andere hilfreich, wenn Du das quasi so "Offensichtliche" mal beim Namen nennst. Wir wollen doch hier nicht wie anderswo mauscheln, tricksen und vernebeln. Wir können doch hier offen miteinander reden bzw. schreiben. 
Eine solche Frage nach den Drahtziehern im Hintergrund ist doch keine Randnotiz. Das ist doch von immenser Bedeutung für das Verständnis der Situation.
Und ganz ehrlich, mir ist das trotz Interesse und eigener Initiative nicht bekannt. Also bitte ich das oder die "Offensichtlichen" doch einfach mal beim Namen zu nennen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Eine solche Frage nach den Drahtziehern im Hintergrund ist doch keine Randnotiz.


Das sind die Landesverbände (fast alle, DAV wie VDSF) und ihre Landesfürsten. 

Die keinen starken Bundesverband wollen, sondern weiterhin in ihren Ländern schalten und walten, wie sie es wollen und für richtig halten..

Und da gehören auch explizit die DAVler dazu, da bin ich im Dissens zu Honeyball.

Das Bescheuerte (Deutschland, einig Anglerland):
Die ziehen alle in andere Richtungen bwz. aus anderen Richtungen..

Und diese kurzfristige Denke und der mangelnde Blick über den Tellerrand der LVler (Ex-VDSF wie Ex-DAV, fast alle)  fängt sich gerade richtig an zu rächen..


----------



## Tomasz (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Und da gehören auch explizit die DAVler dazu, da bin ich im Dissens zu Honeyball...



Weshalb ich auch explizit Honey gefragt hatte, da er wohl eine andere Sicht auf die Dinge hat und die Frage daher konkerter beantworten kann.
Wenn das Präsidium und die Präsidentin von allen ferngesteuert würde, wäre das vielleicht auch garnicht mal so schlecht, weil es dann an den Steuerteilen eine klare gemeinsame Linie dafür geben sollte. Aber davon sind wir doch meilenweite entfernt und ich teile Honeyballs Einschätzung, dass es zumindest eine Interessengruppe unter vielen gibt, die sich da durchgestetzt haben und im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nun, die Frage beantwortet sich doch quasi von  selbst, wenn man sich anschaut/anhört/anliest, wer bisher aus dem  Präsidium oder den LV sich konkret irgendwo und irgendwozu geäußert hat.  :m
> Interessanterweise sind das wohl kaum die Ex-DAV'ler |rolleyes



Bleibt also die Frage an Honey, welche er da meint.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> dass es zumindest eine Interessengruppe unter vielen gibt, die sich da durchgesetzt haben und im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen.


Definitiv nein..

Bis jetzt jedenfalls...

Die Grabenkämpfe sind in vollem Gange..

Und das zieht sich auch durchs ganze Präsidium durch..

Ich kann mich (sorry) da leider nur wiederholen, es gibt ein Rezept gegen Mauscheln und fernsteuern:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da weisst Du dann zumindest schon, wer fernsteuern will:
> Die, welche nicht freiwillig informieren..
> 
> *Denn umfassende Information nimmt die Grundlage fürs "fernsteuern" weg*..





PS:
Das "Witzige":
Es sind alle eigentlich (fast) ALLE in den LV mit der (Kon)Fusion unzufrieden - nur aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen...


----------



## Tomasz (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Definitiv nein...



Du wirst aber schon anerkennen, dass andere da vielleicht eine andere Sicht und Meinung auf die Dinge haben, oder?
Du hast Deine Meinung jetzt oft genug Kund getan und ja ich habe es vernommen, gib bitte auch anderen und an dieser Stelle explizit Honyball die Chance ihre Meinung einzubringen, bevor wieder Endloszitate von Dir den Diskussionsfaden abreißen lassen.

Danke

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich denke schon, dass es unter den Landes- und Spezialverbänden unterschiedliche Auffassungen zu grundsätzlichen Fragestellungen (als Beispiele: C&R, Zugang zu den Gewässern/Tagesscheinausgabe, Gewässerpools, Gemeinschaftsangeln etc.) gibt, so wie es vor der Fusion auch grundsätzliche Unterschiede in den Einstellungen von VdSF und DAV zu bestimmten Themen gab.
Und ich habe den Eindruck, dass genau in den Themen, wo es diese unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zwischen den beiden ehemaligen Bundesverbänden gab, jetzt einige ehemalige VdSF-LV deutlich mehr Einfluss auf die Präsidentin nehmen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit diesem Eindruck richtig oder falsch liege. Es spielt aber auch keine Rolle in der Bewertung der Tatsache, dass fast alle diese LV das ja offenkundig genau so gewollt haben. Wenn die ehemaligen DAV-LVs diesen Eindruck nicht teilen und deshalb auch nicht dagegen opponieren und wenn die Angler aus diesen LVs damit zufrieden sind, dann ist doch Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.

Vielleicht sind Klasing, Sollbach und Stockfleth ja genauso wie wir einfach nur zu blind und zu engstirnig, das tolle Große und Ganze zu sehen, was sich da durch die mühevolle und engagierte Arbeit der Präsidentin, des Präsidiums und der so sehr dahinter stehenden LV als leuchtender Stern am Horizont des deutschen Angelwesens abzeichnet. #c

Wir sind hier halt ein Diskussionsforum, wo Meinungen gepostet werden, und mein Eindruck ist nunmal, dass zigtausend organisierte Angler in Deutschland auch noch blind und brav dafür bezahlen, dass einige Landes- und Bundesverbandsfunktionäre das Angeln in Deutschland in aller Gemütsruhe in die Scheiße reiten, bzw. untätig dabei zusehen, wie es von anderer Seite gezielt und aktiv in diese gedrängt wird. 

Und ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass Frau Dr. H-K aus eigener Kraft in irgendeiner Form das Ziel verfolgt, dem entgegen zu treten. 
Außerdem haben wir genau das Thema ja schon in dem Thread "Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?" intensivst durchgekaut. Meine Meinung hat sich seitdem nicht geändert und ist auch nicht durch irgendwelche Tätigkeiten in andere Richtung beeinflusst worden.:m


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein es sind die LV Mitglieder..
> Organisierte Angelfischer wie Vereine nur mittelbar über die Landesverbände.
> 
> Normale Angler gar nicht..
> ...



1. Dass die Mitgliedschaft von Anglern im DAFV eine mehrfach mittelbare ist, ist klar. Aber der Zusammenschluss erfolgt ja durch freiwilligen Beitritt der Anglervereine! Und darunter sind teilweise bewirtschaftende, wobei die nicht einmal in der Überzahl sein müssen. Auf jeden Fall gibt es im DAFV mehr Angler als im ADAC Köche. Der DAFV strebt auch nicht an, eine Bewirtschafterorganisation zu sein.

2. Dass es gute Gewässer in privater Hand gibt ist ebenso unbestritten, wie das es schlechte in Vereinshand gibt. Das ist doch aber keine Erkenntnis, die Deine Thesen unterstützt. Aus anglerischer und anglerdemokratischer Sicht muss es doch besser sein, über die eigene Vereinsorganisation bei der Bewirtschaftung des gepachteten Gewässers mitentscheiden zu können, als wenn ich dieses nur als Angelkartenkunde über den Kauf an einer Privatstrecke kann.

Also nochmal ganz deutlich: Die Mehrheit der Vereinsangler in Deutschland ist (mittelbar) im DAFV organisiert. Und der Vereinsangler ist mit Sicherheit auch ein normaler Angler, womit nicht gesagt ist, dass Vereinsungebundene unnormale Angler sind.

Wäre der DAFV eine Bewirtschafterorganisation, dann würden wirtschaftliche Interessen bei der Strukturbildung des Verbandes viel stärker maßgeblich sein und manches effektiver laufen.

Ich finde schon, dass hin und wieder eine etwas differenziertere Betrachtung auch ganz interessant sein kann.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würden die einfach alle immer vollumfänglich und öffentlich informieren, wie es sich gehört, bräuchte man sich da keine Gedanken machen - selber schuld..



Eben war noch die Struktur als Bewirtschafterverband an allem schuld - jetzt auf einmal wäre alles easy, wenn die Informationsarbeit verbessert würde. Letzteres ist ein Problem, aber eben nur eines von mehreren.

Natürlich wäre es richtig - und ist vielfach, auch von mir, angemahnt worden - mehr und besser zu informieren. Das würde übrigens einen Gutteil der Kritik auch im AB obsolet machen. Nun wird niemand, dessen Zaun noch volllattig ist, jedes gesprochene Wort immer in Echtzeit an alle weiterverbreiten. Bei jeder Informationsplatzierung ist auch das Timing von entscheidender Bedeutung. Viele schon haben das Richtige gesagt, aber leider zur vollkommen falschen Zeit - und genau deswegen ist ihnen das Ganze um die Ohren geflogen. Jeder Funktionär hat die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn er darüber spricht, was er gemacht hat, als erstes gefragt wird, warum er etwas anderes noch nicht gemacht hat. Jeder Gedankenaustausch hat den Nachteil, dass dabei noch nicht bis ins letzte Detail zu Ende gedacht werden kann.

In einem großen Verband wie dem DAFV gibt es bestimmte Prozesse, die beachtet und eingehalten werden müssen. Dazu zählt mit Sicherheit die Vorbereitung und die Durchführung der Jahreshauptversammlung. Dass man sich im Vorfeld eines solchen außerhalb des Prozesses trifft und Überlegungen anstellt, ist in meinen Augen kein Grund zur Beunruhigung, weil völlig normal. Es wird auch am Tag der JHV nicht nur während der Sitzung, sondern viel mehr am Rande auf den Fluren, an der Bar und sonstwo geredet und manchmal treffen sich auch mehrere LV-Delegationen zum Austausch. Das meiste, was dabei geredet wird, ist nicht veröffentlichungsfähig.

Halten wir fest: Ja, die Informationsarbeit des DAFV ist deutlich verbesserungsbedürftig. Nein, Gedankenaustausche außerhalb der regulären Prozesse sind, auch wenn sie nicht gleich an die große Glocke gehängt werden, deswegen nicht gleich Mauschelei.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Kritik, von vornherein eine Auswahl der teilnehmenden Landesverbände vorzunehmen. Damals hätte ich es anders gesehen. Heute aber würde ich als nicht eingeladener LV versuchen, mich dazwischenzudrängeln. Bin ziemlich sicher, dass die einem solchen Begehren nicht widersprochen hätten.


----------



## Tomasz (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich habe den Eindruck, dass genau in den Themen, wo es diese unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zwischen den beiden ehemaligen Bundesverbänden gab, jetzt einige ehemalige VdSF-LV deutlich mehr Einfluss auf die Präsidentin nehmen...



Danke für die, wenn auch "sehr diplomatisch" gehaltene Enschätzung zu den Strippenziehern im Hintergrund.



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit diesem Eindruck richtig oder falsch liege. Es  spielt aber auch keine Rolle in der Bewertung der Tatsache, dass fast alle  diese LV das ja offenkundig genau so gewollt haben. Wenn die ehemaligen  DAV-LVs diesen Eindruck nicht teilen und deshalb auch nicht dagegen  opponieren und wenn die Angler aus diesen LVs damit zufrieden sind, dann  ist doch Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen...



An dieser Stelle würde ich das Positionspapier des LVSA zu den Leitsätzen des DAFV
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=43
und den offenen Brief des LVSA in Zusammenhang mit dem Treffen einzelner LV schon so werten, dass es bei den LV des ehemaligen DAV erste und vielleicht nicht immer bis ins Detail gelungene, aber eben doch  Ansätze gibt, sich nicht von den an der Nase rumführen an lassen.
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=53
Und da ist es mir bei aller Kritik am Vorgehen des LVSA und der damit verbundenen Anschuldigung von Mauschelei lieber, man kennt zumindest die Akteure und ihr Ansinnen, als das die Strippenzieher unerkannt im Hintergrund massiven Einfluss auf das Präsidium und die Präsidentin nehmen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sind die Landesverbände (fast alle, DAV wie VDSF) und ihre Landesfürsten.
> 
> Die keinen starken Bundesverband wollen, sondern weiterhin in ihren Ländern schalten und walten, wie sie es wollen und für richtig halten..
> 
> ...



Das ist wieder ziemlich zutreffend:
Die LV-Präsidenten dominieren zumeist ihre LV-Delegationen. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass LV'lern ihr LV fast immer näher ist als der Bundesverband (Hemd/ Jacke) -  und das bundespolitisch engagierte und interessierte Personal in den Landesverbänden meist sehr überschaubar ist. Da ist wenig Potenzial, es mal auf der Bundesbühne seinem eigenen LV-Präsidenten zu zeigen. Manch größerer LV geht sogar auf Nummer sicher und veranstaltet am Vorabend der JHV Landes-Zusammenkünfte, um die eigenen Delegierten "einzunorden". (Zugegeben, habe ich mit dem einen Berliner Delegierten auch gemacht.) Und es ist auch richtig, dass die LV'e im Vergleich sehr heterogen sind, so dass viele in der Tat in Quantität,und Qualität und Zielrichtung auf Bundesebene stark voneinander abweichen.
Zum vollen Bild gehört aber, dass in dieser Gemengelage zu den aufeinanderwirkenden Fliehkräften eben auch das Präsidium gehört, dass institutionell ein relativ starkes Gegengewicht innehat. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass das Präsidium von sich aus auf die Länder zugehen und auf diese integrierend einwirken muss, um dem Auseinanderdriften entgegenzuwirken und Mehrheiten zu erzeugen. Wenn die hier vertretene These zutrifft, dass die Präsidentin nach Leipzig zum Jagen getragen werden musste, dann ist das allerdings ein kritikwürdiger Umstand und man sollte das Amtsverständnis hinterfragen. Erst recht wenn mehrere Länder zusammenhocken, dann ist das doch _die _Chance für das Präsidium, dort zu sein und auf die Anwesenden mehrheitsbildend und kursgebend einzuwirken.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Danke für die, wenn auch "sehr diplomatisch" gehaltene Enschätzung zu den Strippenziehern im Hintergrund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Situation, in der der DAFV und sein Präsidium sich aktuell befindet, hat die Mehrheit der Landesverbände nicht beabsichtigt und gewollt. Man wollte damals entweder die Fusion oder ein Ende der Fusionsdebatte durch Vollzug der Fusion. Diese Fusion war als schlichter Rechtsakt konzipiert und die damit zusammenhängenden vielfältigen Implikationen quasi von oben herab mit einem Denk- und Redeverbot überzogen. Kritiker, die auf die absehbaren Folgen hingewiesen haben, wurden als Zweckpessimisten diffamiert und in die Ecke gestellt. Die Mehrheit der Funktionäre hat sich mit deren Thesen nicht wirklich und schon gar nicht gründlich auseinandergesetzt. Man hoffte auf ein Filet. Jetzt hat man den Salat.
Natürlich schauen sich die Essensgäste jetzt an und fragen sich, wie es dazu kommen konnte. Sie haben doch nichts falsches bestellt, oder? Muss also am Service liegen oder vielleicht doch am - Achtung jetzt kommt's: - Koch? Jedenfalls stochern einige im Salat rum, einige essen, was sie bekommen haben und andere bereiten jetzt die Beschwerde beim Restaurantchef vor, aber keiner will das alleine machen. Typisch, nicht? Und von den Sachsen gibt's noch een Schälschen Heeßen dazu. Wir stehen am ungeputzten Fenster, versuchen durch den Russ hineinzuschauen, sehen silbernes Besteck und wundern uns, dass die die Kneipe nicht anzünden.


----------



## Tomasz (7. August 2014)

Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> In einem großen Verband wie dem DAFV gibt es bestimmte Prozesse, die beachtet und eingehalten werden müssen. Dazu zählt mit Sicherheit die Vorbereitung und die Durchführung der Jahreshauptversammlung. Dass man sich im Vorfeld eines solchen außerhalb des Prozesses trifft und Überlegungen anstellt, ist in meinen Augen kein Grund zur Beunruhigung, weil völlig normal. Es wird auch am Tag der JHV nicht nur während der Sitzung, sondern viel mehr am Rande auf den Fluren, an der Bar und sonstwo geredet und manchmal treffen sich auch mehrere LV-Delegationen zum Austausch. Das meiste, was dabei geredet wird, ist nicht veröffentlichungsfähig.
> 
> Halten wir fest: Ja, die Informationsarbeit des DAFV ist deutlich verbesserungsbedürftig. Nein, Gedankenaustausche außerhalb der regulären Prozesse sind, auch wenn sie nicht gleich an die große Glocke gehängt werden, deswegen nicht gleich Mauschelei...



Ach wie schön zu sehen, wenn zwei Diskussionsstränge am Ende weitestgehend zusammengeführt werden können:g.
Beiden Aussagen stimme ich zu.

Gruß

Tomasz



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Diese Fusion war als schlichter Rechtsakt konzipiert und die damit zusammenhängenden vielfältigen Implikationen quasi von oben herab mit einem Denk- und Redeverbot überzogen. Kritiker, die auf die absehbaren Folgen hingewiesen haben, wurden als Zweckpessimisten diffamiert und in die Ecke gestellt. Die Mehrheit der Funktionäre hat sich mit deren Thesen nicht wirklich und schon gar nicht gründlich auseinandergesetzt...



Ich denke auch in dieser Bewertung sind wir uns schon vor der Fusion und erst Recht heute einig. 
Kann aber nur Grundlage dafür sein, es künftig besser zu gestalten. 
Ansonsten hilft der Rückblick nicht wirklich weiter oder?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Eben war noch die Struktur als Bewirtschafterverband an allem schuld - jetzt auf einmal wäre alles easy, wenn die Informationsarbeit verbessert würde. Letzteres ist ein Problem, aber eben nur eines von mehreren.


Wenn man sich was schönreden will, kann man das so sehen..

Nicht ALLES wäre easy, sondern nur die Mauschelei und Fernsteuerung wäre mit Information kaum möglich - ich dachte, das hätte ich klar geschrieben.

Ja, es ist die Schuld der Strukturen von den Vereinen bis in den BV, der das Ganze in den Sand gesetzt hat und verhindert, dass da jemals (Satzung, Fusionsvertrag etc.) Sinnvolles rauskommen kann.

Der DAFV wird eine sinnlose Geldvernichtungsmaschine für Nullleistung bleiben, unter der Angler und das Angeln zu leiden haben werden.




			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hilft der Rückblick nicht wirklich weiter oder?


Man könnte dadurch - so man wollte - der Gefahr entgehen, diejenigen, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können und das alles nicht geblickt haben und damit das Chaos verursacht, nun mit den gleichen Mitteln versuchen zu lassen, das selber angerichtete Chaos zu "verbessern".

Wer natürlich meint, Hauptsache irgendeinen Bundesverband, der kann natürlich weiter auf die setzen, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können...

Man kann natürlich auch weiterhin denen vertrauen, die das alles in den Sand gesetzt haben und hoffen, dass sie das irgendwie besser machen - Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend wird man ja sehen, ob die organisierten Angelfischer bei den ganzen Wahlen weiter die bisherigen Versager wählen oder mal zur Vernunft kommen und nicht nur in Ruhe gelassen werden wollen, sondern auch mal Verantwortliche abwählen.

Man könnte auch sagen (wenn durch das Handeln des DAFV und seiner LV nicht auch immer alle Angler und das Angeln negativ betroffen wäre):
Lass die organisierten Angelfischer doch machen, die haben doch gekriegt und gewählt, was sie wollten.

Wer aber weiter denkt, und an Angler und Angeln insgesamt, der weiss, dass die (Angel)Welt nicht bei der organisierten Angelfischerei aufhört..
Und der macht sich deswegen Sorgen über die Unfähigkeit der Strukturen für Angler und das Angeln etwas Positiv im DAFV vorwärts zu bringen....


*PS:*


Brotfisch schrieb:


> Kritiker, die auf die absehbaren Folgen hingewiesen haben, wurden als Zweckpessimisten diffamiert und in die Ecke gestellt.


*Was glaubt man eher:*
1.:
Dass die Kritiker, die schon mal recht hatten, diesmal nicht recht haben werden?

oder 

2.:
Dass die Funktionäre und Delegierten es plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel tatsächlich gelernt haben. 
Und jetzt auf einmal alles besser machen, als bei der von ihnen schon vergeigten (Kon)Fusion ????



Obwohl sie weiterhin jede Kritik ignorieren (von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen)...


----------



## m-spec (7. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Brotfisch #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Frage der Existenzberechtigung dieses Konstrukts, wie Du es nennst, würde sich aus den Minder- und Schlechtleistungen innerhalb der Arbeit des Präsidiums ergeben, wenn diese Minderleistungen konstruktionsbedingt wären. D.h., wenn es möglich wäre, besser zu arbeiten, die Finanzen zu klären und eine inhaltliche Zielorientierung zu erarbeiten, dann würde sich die Frage der Existenzberechtigung nicht stellen.
> 
> Bleiben wir der Einfachheit halber bei den Finanzen. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wieso man nicht innerhalb eines Jahres Klarheit über die Finanzen können haben sollte. Jeder Betrieb, jeder Konzern, der so lange im finanziellen Dunkel tappt, ist ein Kunde des Insolvenzverwalters.
> Hier drängt sich doch förmlich die Frage nach der Zahl der Leichen auf, die im Keller dieses Finanzkonstruktes liegen.
> ...



Doch, natürlich würden mit dem Verband auch die erfolgshindernden Strukturen verschwinden. Es entsteht ein Vakuum, in das neue Kräfte einsickern können.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Situation, in der der DAFV und sein Präsidium sich aktuell befindet, hat die Mehrheit der Landesverbände nicht beabsichtigt und gewollt.



Du meinst es wäre verständlich, wenn jemand einen Kanister Benzin in einem Haus auskippt und dann ein brennendes Streichholz reinwirft, dieser sagt: "Das habe ich weder beabsichtigt, noch gewollt" wenn die Bude abbrennt?

Wenn es denn wirklich und tatsächlich weder gewollt, noch beabsichtigt war, dann ist es ein ungeheurer Beweis menschlicher Inkompetenz und Dummheit.

Und mit solchen Deppen willst Du einen BV reformieren ?

Also Nein. Jeder der halbwegs bei Sinnen ist und sich die Hose nicht mit der Kneifzange zumacht, konnte sich an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen, dass diese Fusion eine Katastrophe wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@ Ralle:
dafür:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du meinst es wäre verständlich, wenn jemand einen Kanister Benzin in einem Haus auskippt und dann ein brennendes Streichholz reinwirft, dieser sagt: "Das habe ich weder beabsichtigt, noch gewollt" wenn die Bude abbrennt?
> 
> *Wenn es denn wirklich und tatsächlich weder gewollt, noch beabsichtigt war, dann ist es ein ungeheurer Beweis menschlicher Inkompetenz und Dummheit.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Siehe dazu auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Was glaubt man eher:*
> 1.:
> Dass die Kritiker, die schon mal recht hatten, diesmal nicht recht haben werden?
> 
> ...



PS:
Ein so richtig runtergekommenes und baufälliges altes Haus zu renovieren um es auf einen zeitgemäßen Stand zu bringen, war schon immer teurer und langwieriger als abzureissen und der Zeit und den aktuellen Bedürfnissen angepasst neu bauen...
Vor allem dann, wenn zusätzlich die Ruinenbesitzer noch alles tun, um eine Renovierung zu verhindern....


----------



## Honeyball (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bestens zusammengefasst, Ralle!!! #6


----------



## Brotfisch (8. August 2014)

Also mal langsam Jungs.

Da ich persönlich angesprochen wurde: 
ICH habe überhaupt nicht vor, irgendetwas zu renovieren, außer vielleicht meinen Angelkeller. 
Ich gebe auch keine Prophezeiungen ab, ob, wann, wie und mit wem der DAFV "reformiert" wird oder ob es zu unseren Lebzeiten gelingt, die Folgeschäden der unsäglichen Fusion in den Griff zu bekommen - was in der Tat möglich wäre.

Trotzdem sage ich jenen, die damals davon geträumt haben, die Fusion zu verhindern und jetzt davon träumen, dass sich der DAFV in ein paar Wochen von selbst erledigt: 
Ich bezweifele, dass sich die Probleme quasi in Luft auflösen werden, weil sich einige das wünschen. 
Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass das Funktionärsestablishment einiges dransetzen wird, kein Vakuum entstehen zu lassen, dessen Funktion nach Eurer Vorstellung ja sein soll, das Establishment hinwegzufegen und die Superhelden anzuziehen, von denen bis heute keiner weiß, ob es sie überhaupt gibt und wo die sich befinden. Und selbst wenn man einen kontrollierten Untergang des DAFV organisieren würde, dann würden sie selbst das Vakuum besetzen, schneller als man gucken kann.
Kurzum: 
Ich glaube nicht an die Prophezeiung eines raschen und rückstandslosen DAFV-Untergangs. Das ist der eigentliche Unterschied.

Und zur Klarstellung: 
Ich hänge weder an vorhandenen Strukturen noch an den amtierenden Funktionären. Das einzige, worauf ich hinweise, ist, dass sie real sind und die DAFV-Auflösung und das Vakuum sind eine Utopie.

Aber natürlich dürft Ihr Visionen haben. Aber besser wäre es, für den Fall, dass sie Realität werden, einen brauchbaren Plan zu haben. Den hat aber, soweit ich sehe, niemand.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du meinst es wäre verständlich, wenn jemand einen Kanister Benzin in einem Haus auskippt und dann ein brennendes Streichholz reinwirft, dieser sagt: "Das habe ich weder beabsichtigt, noch gewollt" wenn die Bude abbrennt?



Du meinst, den Delegierten in Berlin war bewusst, dass sie die organisierte Angelfischerei abfackeln mit ihrer Zustimmung? Das glaube ich eher nicht: Einige haben bloß deswegen zugestimmt, weil sie das leidige Fusionsthema loswerden wollten, einige, weil sie keine Alternative gesehen haben, einige, weil sie absehbaren Mängel in Kauf genommen haben bzw. für nachher behebbar. Natürlich waren das alles Fehleinschätzungen. Aber das jemand die absehbaren Mängel bewusst als Sprengsatz gegen die neue Struktur eingeplant hätte, überschätzt wohl den kollektiven Weitblick und gemeinschaftlichen Scharfblick der Delegierten ein wenig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Du meinst, den Delegierten in Berlin war bewusst, dass sie die organisierte Angelfischerei abfackeln mit ihrer Zustimmung? Das glaube ich eher nicht: Einige haben bloß deswegen zugestimmt, weil sie das leidige Fusionsthema loswerden wollten, einige, weil sie keine Alternative gesehen haben, einige, weil sie absehbaren Mängel in Kauf genommen haben bzw. für nachher behebbar. Natürlich waren das alles Fehleinschätzungen. Aber das jemand die absehbaren Mängel bewusst als Sprengsatz gegen die neue Struktur eingeplant hätte, überschätzt wohl den kollektiven Weitblick und gemeinschaftlichen Scharfblick der Delegierten ein wenig.


Dann solltest Du Ralle aber auch ganz zitieren!

Denn dann würde - wenn es so wäre, wie Du beschreibst - das laut Ralle in Kraft treten:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Wenn es denn wirklich und tatsächlich weder gewollt, noch beabsichtigt war, dann ist es ein ungeheurer Beweis menschlicher Inkompetenz und Dummheit.
> 
> Und mit solchen Deppen willst Du einen BV reformieren ?*
> 
> Also Nein. Jeder der halbwegs bei Sinnen ist und sich die Hose nicht mit der Kneifzange zumacht, konnte sich an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen, dass diese Fusion eine Katastrophe wird.



Oder anders gesagt:
Ob die Delegierten und Funktionäre der LV es aus Bösartigkeit, Anglerfeindlichkeit, Eigeninteresse oder mangelnder Kompetenz versemmelt haben:
So oder so schaden sie Anglern und dem Angeln..
Und daher gehören die weg und sollten nicht weiter an einem Bundesverband (ob DAFV oder ein anderer) rumbasteln dürfen..

Auch als bekennender Macho zitiere ich da mal nen alten Emanzensong:
Neue Männer braucht das Land (was Frau Dr. dann auch schon automatisch ausschliessen würde 
;-)))


----------



## Brotfisch (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nö! Den beleidigenden Teil habe ich bewusst weggelassen. 

Wenn schon, dann würde ich die Zustimmung zur Fusion als kollektives Versagen bezeichnen. Sicher hat es auch Delegierte gegeben, die sich ernsthaft mit der Fusionsfrage auseinandergesetzt und eine Abwägungsentscheidung angesichts der drohenden Probleme getroffen haben. Dass das Klima nicht danach war, ernsthaft weiterzudiskutieren, hat letztlich zu der Entscheidung geführt.

Vom Vorsatz jedenfalls nicht umfasst war das Ausmaß der Finanzhinterlassenschaften der Gründerverbände. Hätte man sehen können oder müssen, werdet ihr sagen. Aber im Nachhinein sind alle schlauer. Aber wenn die berühmten "Leichen im Keller" schon damals bekannt geworden wären, dann hätte die Abstimmung über die Fusion, die ja knapp war, durchaus auch in die Hose gehen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Vom Vorsatz jedenfalls nicht umfasst war das Ausmaß der Finanzhinterlassenschaften der Gründerverbände.
> Hätte man sehen können oder müssen, werdet ihr sagen.


Wenn selbst wir nur meckernde Forentrottel das schon vor der Fusion entsprechend ausgeführt und veröffentlicht haben, sollen es die kompetenten (Kon)Fusionäre, die tollen Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände tatsächlich nicht gemerkt und gewusst haben??

Nu wirds aber langsam echt..............................................


----------



## Brotfisch (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Genau lesen: Das Ausmaß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und?

Was haben wir meckernde Trottel nicht alles vor der (Kon)Fusion aufgeführt, von der GmbH, über die DAV-Grundstücke, die schnelle ca. 30%-Gehaltserhöhung für die Berliner Geschäftsstelle kurz vor der Fusion, das im Casting versickernde Geld, dass man mit dem Beitrag nie hinkommen wird, dass der Fusionsvertrag mit festschreiben zweier Geschäftsstellen finanziell desaströs ist, Treuhand- und Anderkonten, das schnelle festschreiben von Versicherungen bis Ende 2015 durch einen der Altpräsidenten, aus denen die jetzt nicht rauskommen, dass die meisten der angegebenen Rücklagen nur bilanziell und nicht monetär sind, und, und, und....

Alles bekannt, alles öffentlich, teilweise auch (NDS) eingebracht in die (Kon)Fusions-HV und ignoriert vom Rest der LV......

Was fehlt da noch an "Ausmaß", was die tollen Delegierten und Funktionäre dann trotzdem zustimmen liess und genau die jetzt immer noch versuchen dürfen, trotzdem an diesem BV irgendwie weiter rumzubasteln?

Was soll noch alles passieren??

Oder fiel jetzt plötzlich Kompetenz vom Himmel??


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder fiel jetzt plötzlich Kompetenz vom Himmel??


So was Ähnliches. #t


----------



## JimiG (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das diese Fusion, so wie sei gelaufen ist, komplett gegen den Baum ging sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Selbst wenn da vorher das Aus maß des finanziellen Desasters nicht bekannt gewesen sein soll, so war doch etwas bekannt und jeder verantwortungsbewusste Delegierte hätte in Kenntnis finanzieller Unregelmäßigkeiten ( egal welcher Höhe) nicht zustimmen dürfen, denn damit haben die Jasager diesen Zustand manifestiert und den Verband und seine Mitglieder dem Risiko des Verluste der Gemeinnützigkeit  ausgesetzt und das dann ganz bewusst. Ich denke mal da gings dann wohl nach dem Motto ganz so schlimm wirds schon nicht sein und das genau ist Vorsatz oder zumindest grob fahrlässig. Dafür das eben so etwas nicht passiert wurden wohl auch eben jene Delegierte von einem Teil der Anglerschaft gewählt und haben somit auf kompletter Linie versagt oder bewusst den Willen der Vereinsmitglieder ignoriert. In Jedem Verein werden solche Typen abgewählt und  wegen vereinsschädigenden Verhaltens rausgeschmissen nur hier nicht. Das ist meine Meinung und die vieler Anderer mit denen ich über dieses Thema gesprochen habe.


----------



## Brotfisch (8. August 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Was haben wir meckernde Trottel nicht alles vor der (Kon)Fusion aufgeführt, von der GmbH, über die DAV-Grundstücke, die schnelle ca. 30%-Gehaltserhöhung für die Berliner Geschäftsstelle kurz vor der Fusion, das im Casting versickernde Geld, dass man mit dem Beitrag nie hinkommen wird, dass der Fusionsvertrag mit festschreiben zweier Geschäftsstellen finanziell desaströs ist, Treuhand- und Anderkonten, das schnelle festschreiben von Versicherungen bis Ende 2015 durch einen der Altpräsidenten, aus denen die jetzt nicht rauskommen, dass die meisten der angegebenen Rücklagen nur bilanziell und nicht monetär sind, und, und, und....
> 
> ...




Tja, und dass die Bayern mit ihrer Riesenkohle austreten werden, dass war ja auch allen von Anfang an völlig klar. Und jeder Delegierte, der für die Fusion war, hätte spätestens als die Bayerischen Rankünen ruchbar wurden, eine sofortige Vollbremsung machen müssen.

Es ist mir allerdings schleierhaft, weswegen sich alle so wegen der zwei Geschäftsstellen aufregen. Das bringt - zeitlich befristet - Mehrkosten ja lediglich in Form der Miete für das Offenbacher Objekt. (Die hätte man sich allerdings sparen können, wenn der VDSF schon Anfang der 00er Jahre nach Berlin gezogen wäre, wie ich es beantragt hatte.) Die Offenbacher Arbeitsverhältnisse abzuwickeln hätte einen erheblichen Kostenaufwand durch Abfindungen nach sich gezogen, die den Einsparungen durch Abmietung gegengerechnet werden müssten. Zudem wären Mehrkosten durch die Anmietung eines geeigneteren Objektes in Berlin plus Umzug entstanden. Alles easy, wenn man nur den bayerischen Joker ziehen könnte.



JimiG schrieb:


> Das diese Fusion, so wie sei gelaufen ist, komplett gegen den Baum ging sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Selbst wenn da vorher das Aus maß des finanziellen Desasters nicht bekannt gewesen sein soll, so war doch etwas bekannt und jeder verantwortungsbewusste Delegierte hätte in Kenntnis finanzieller Unregelmäßigkeiten ( egal welcher Höhe) nicht zustimmen dürfen, denn damit haben die Jasager diesen Zustand manifestiert und den Verband und seine Mitglieder dem Risiko des Verluste der Gemeinnützigkeit  ausgesetzt und das dann ganz bewusst. Ich denke mal da gings dann wohl nach dem Motto ganz so schlimm wirds schon nicht sein und das genau ist Vorsatz oder zumindest grob fahrlässig. Dafür das eben so etwas nicht passiert wurden wohl auch eben jene Delegierte von einem Teil der Anglerschaft gewählt und haben somit auf kompletter Linie versagt oder bewusst den Willen der Vereinsmitglieder ignoriert. In einer waren Demokratie werden solche Typen abgewählt und gehören wegen vereinsschädigenden Verhaltens rausgeschmissen ( passiert in jedem popeligen Miniverein). Das ist meine Meinung und die vieler Anderer mit denen ich über dieses Thema gesprochen habe.


Die Möglichkeit, die Beteiligten abzuwählen, besteht durchaus. In einer wahren Demokratie kann man allerdings nie exakt voraussagen, was bei Wahlen und Abstimmungen rauskommt.
Auch die Möglichkeit von Ausschlüssen wegen verbands- oder vereinsschädigendem Verhalten besteht.
Dann gibt es also noch zwei weitere Möglichkeiten, das Funktionärsestablishment ganz schnell loszuwerden, ohne dass die startbereiten Superhelden auf das DAFV-Trümmer-Vakuum warten müssen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch als bekennender Macho zitiere ich da mal nen alten Emanzensong:
> Neue Männer braucht das Land (was Frau Dr. dann auch schon automatisch ausschliessen würde
> ;-)))



Ich gehe sowieso davon aus, dass - sobald der Nachfolger von Frau Happach-Kasan sein Amt angetreten hat - Du endlich Dein T-Shirt wechseln kannst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich gehe sowieso davon aus, dass - sobald der Nachfolger von Frau Happach-Kasan sein Amt angetreten hat - Du endlich Dein T-Shirt wechseln kannst.


Nö, das ist mein AlBundy-Fanshirt, das bleibt..
NO MA´AM..

Aber Bild hab ich geändert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich finde es immer wieder schön, wenn allen, die Informationen meinen geheim halten zu müssen, welche meinen mauscheln, tarnen und tricksen zu können, in der Praxis ganz einfach gezeigt wird, dass es auch anders geht:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Und wenn dann auch gleich noch erklärt wird, was Sache ist. 

Dass zwar der DAFV den Landesverbänden einen Entwurf für neue Leitsätze zur Durchführung von Gemeinschaftsangeln übermittelt hat.

Aber gleich der Hinweis, dass dieser Entwurf keinerlei Rechtsgültigkeit hat. 


Da dazu folgende Punkte berücksichtigt sein müssen:

1) von der Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV und
2) von den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder genehmigt werden und 
3) benötigt die Zustimmung des Bundesministeriums für Finanzen (BMF)

Bis zur Verabschiedung neuer Bestimmungen würden weiterhin die Richtlinie des BMF von 1991 gelten:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Verband/bmf-1991 gemeinnutzigkeit-wettfischen.pdf

*Leider haben sie nicht darauf hingewiesen,* dass die *Freigabe ihrer Beitragsgelder *für den DAFV *NICHT *von irgendwelchen eh nicht rechtsgültigen* neuen Leitlinien abhäng*t, sondern von einer Bestätigung des BMF, dass die 2013 und 2014 unter Regie des DAFV national und international stattgefundenen Wettangeln auch unter Verwendung von Treuhand- und Anderkonten nicht gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit verstossen haben.

Da sonst die Gefahr besteht, dass auch die LV ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren.

Es ist also auch hier nicht vollumfänglich, aber wenigstens besser als bei anderen Seiten/Landesverbänden informiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Du meinst, den Delegierten in Berlin war bewusst, dass sie die organisierte Angelfischerei abfackeln mit ihrer Zustimmung? Das glaube ich eher nicht: Einige haben bloß deswegen zugestimmt, weil sie das leidige Fusionsthema loswerden wollten, einige, weil sie keine Alternative gesehen haben, einige, weil sie absehbaren Mängel in Kauf genommen haben bzw. für nachher behebbar. Natürlich waren das alles Fehleinschätzungen. Aber das jemand die absehbaren Mängel bewusst als Sprengsatz gegen die neue Struktur eingeplant hätte, überschätzt wohl den kollektiven Weitblick und gemeinschaftlichen Scharfblick der Delegierten ein wenig.



Du hast in so fern Recht, als dass auch ich nicht glaube, dass man durch die Zustimmung zur Fusion den Verband habe kaputtmachen wollen. Jedoch kann man jetzt auch nicht behaupten, dass habe man nicht gewollt oder beabsichtigt. Das klingt mir zu sehr nach "Das war nicht vorhersehbar".
Es war vorhersehbar. Und auch das Ausmaß hätte man zumindest einkalkulieren müssen.
Demnach kann man juristisch vielleicht den Vorsatz noch ausklammern. Aber die sträflichste Form von Fahrlässigkeit, die diese Katastrohpe billigend in Kauf nimmt, liegt auf jeden Fall vor. Das ist nur um Haaresbreite am Vorsatz vorbei.




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nö! Den beleidigenden Teil habe ich bewusst weggelassen.
> 
> Da war nix beleidigendes. Es ist die einzig bleibende Schlußfolgerung wenn die Fusionsbefürworter das nicht haben kommen sehen. Ob sie es haben kommen sehen, ob es ihnen dann piepegal war, ob sie sich überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht haben, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> 
> ...



Was bitte heißt "im Nachhinein". Haben wir uns nicht während der Fusionsverhandlungen die Finger wundgeschrieben? Haben wir nicht immer wieder auf die finanziellen Untiefen hingewiesen? Nicht nur im Board, auch per Mail an Funktionäre. 
Bitte wer soll das zu erwartende Ausmaß, resp. zumindest die Gefahr dessen, nicht erkannt haben? Sind wir wieder bei "Deppen" ?

Die Fusion hätte nicht nur in die Hose gehen können, sie hätte *müssen*. 

Und selbst jetzt, lange nach vollzogener Fusion, liegen die Leichen immer noch im Keller und riechen vor sich hin. Fragen, auch und im besonderen von Landesverbänden, bleiben einfach unbeantwortet.

Es gehört schon verdammt viel Phantasie dazu, diesem Konstrukt noch eine Chance auf was vernünftiges einzuräumen.

Ach so, die Kosten für die Geschäftsstellen.

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass die Kosten für das administrative Geschäft eines Verbandes zu hoch sind, im Gegenteil.
Ich bin aber nach wie vor der Meinung, dass damit eine Wertschöpfung verbunden sein *muss*.
Davon ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Es gehört ebenfalls zu den Mysterien dieses Verbandes, womit die Angestellten den ganzen Tag beschäftigt werden und was deren Leistung darstellt.

Die Gelder der Mitglieder dienen einzig dem Selbsterhalt des Bundesverbandes und den damit verbundenen Arbeitsplätzen.
Wäre es anders, könnte man das kommunizieren.


----------



## mathei (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Leider haben sie nicht darauf hingewiesen,* dass die *Freigabe ihrer Beitragsgelder *für den DAFV *NICHT *von irgendwelchen eh nicht rechtsgültigen* neuen Leitlinien abhäng*t, sondern von einer Bestätigung des BMF, dass die 2013 und 2014 unter Regie des DAFV national und international stattgefundenen Wettangeln auch unter Verwendung von Treuhand- und Anderkonten nicht gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit verstossen haben.
> 
> Da sonst die Gefahr besteht, dass auch die LV ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren.
> 
> Es ist also auch hier nicht vollumfänglich, aber wenigstens besser als bei anderen Seiten/Landesverbänden informiert.


sie werden es nicht liefern können, daher wird versucht werden die kohle rechtlich irgendwie zu bekommen.
aber wenn nds und ( welcher verband nochmal ) das knallhart durchziehen, gehen die lichter aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

der Rheinische..


----------



## mathei (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

ja genau, die bösen weinschlürfer. bin mal gespannt ob die was veröffentlichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es ging ein neuer Entwurf raus zu den angelpolitischen Leitlinien des DAFV.

Der soll besprochen werden auf dem Fischereitag Ende August.

Der Fischereitag ist aber eine Veranstaltung des DFV und nicht des DAFV..

Daher hat sich die Präsidentin im Anschreiben beschwert, dass sich so wenige LV angemeldet hätten (wie auch, wenn viele gar nicht vor Ort sind, weil keine DAFV-Veranstaltung?).

Inhaltlich ist einiges dabei, was man stehen lassen könnte, weiterhin aber viel sehr Unsinn und anglerfeindliches - und leider nichts glaubhaftes (wie z.- B. tolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - was haben die nur gemacht seit (Kon)Fusion?)...

Es scheint wie im letzten Jahr zu zu gehen:
Bis 2 - 3 Monate vor der HV passiert nix, dann 2 Monate Hektik und danach wieder 10 Monate Tiefschlaf...

Wir werden sehen (und natürlich berichten)..

Muss das jetzt erst mal durchackern...


----------



## Tomasz (12. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ging ein neuer Entwurf raus zu den angelpolitischen Leitlinien des DAFV....



Wer hat den Entwurf vorgelegt, bzw. erarbeitet?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Präsidium DAFV.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (12. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Präsidium DAFV.



Aus dem sächsischen Vorschlag oder komplett neu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

bin noch am durchackern.
Nur kurz soviel:
5 Seiten, über Angeln gar nix, nur 2 kurze Absätze zum Angelfischen.

Einmal "Förderung der Angelfischerei"- dass die nicht im Gegensatz zu den Verbandszielen in Natur- und Umweltschutz stehe..

Einmal "Gute fachliche Praxis in der Angelfischerei, Tierschutz" - daher am besten schwierigere Prüfungen..


----------



## mathei (12. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ging ein neuer Entwurf raus zu den angelpolitischen Leitlinien des DAFV.



war man mit dem 1. nicht zufrieden. sowas aber auch.
und man möchte mit allen verbänden reden. sowas aber auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Abgesehen vom Inhalt (noch am durchackern) - *Klar ist nur eines:*
Die Vereine der im DAFV organisierten Landesverbände haben wieder keine Chance, ihre Meinung zu den Leitlinien einzubringen.

Denn am 27. August will ja die Präsidentin, dass das die Landesverbände auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag des DFV diskutieren sollen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ging ein neuer Entwurf raus zu den angelpolitischen Leitlinien des DAFV.
> 
> Der soll besprochen werden auf dem Fischereitag Ende August.
> 
> ...



Da aber die Leitlinien erst am 12. August versandt wurden vom DAFV-Präsidium, ist da eine Einbindung oder gar eine Diskussion der LV mit ihren Vereinen bis zum Fischereitag am 27. August gar nicht möglich.

Dann soll das ja schon auf der Hauptversammlung DAFV im November beschlossen werden.

Eine Abstimmung dazu in den Landesverbänden mit ihren Vereinen, das einbringen von weiterführenden Vorschlägen etc. ist damit zeitlich in den paar Wochen neben der normalen Arbeit der LV und ihrer Vereine schlicht nicht mehr zu schaffen (geschweige denn, dass die eigentlichen Zahler, die organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen, rechtzeitig informiert/mitgenommen werden könnten...).

Wie schon im VDSF üblich, heisst es nun für die Vereine der Landesverbände im DAFV:
Friss oder stirb...................

Oder, wie die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan schon bei der (Kon)Fusion so passend angemerkt hatte:
Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend.....................................



*PS:*
*Auch der Abschluss zu den Finanzen 2013 liegt immer noch nicht den LV vor,* noch wurde  der VA informiert (*jetzt, August2014!!*).

Auch hier scheint das Präsidium auf Zeit zu spielen - und zwar auf die dann zu knappe Zeit..

Schon bei den letzten Sitzungen wurden ja bei Einladung und Zusendung der Dokumente immer wieder die in der Satzung vorgeschriebenen Fristen von Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen ignoriert bzw. missachtet..

Die Fragen zu den Finanzen von diversen LV bei den Sitzungen (HV, VA) wurden dann trotz Versprechen nachfolgend bis heute vom Präsidium nicht konkret beantwortet.

Wie das wohl bei dieser HV bei noch düsteren Finanzen aussehen wird??


Und:
Wer da an ein "System" denkt, dem kann man das wohl kaum übel nehmen..


----------



## Brotfisch (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind längst nicht alle LVe auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag. Es sind ja auch nur verhältnismäßig wenige dort unmittelbar Mitglied. Die Teilnahme ist auch ziemlich aufwändig.
 Wenn man sich daran nicht stört, dass nicht alle an der Diskussion teilnehmen können, dann kann man das ja durchaus mal ansprechen und besprechen beim DFT. Das ersetzt aber nicht die notwendige innerverbandliche Aussprache, besser den Diskussionsprozess, an dem sich jeder beteiligen können muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Nach meiner Erfahrung sind längst nicht alle LVe auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag.


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ging ein neuer Entwurf raus zu den angelpolitischen Leitlinien des DAFV.
> 
> Der soll besprochen werden auf dem Fischereitag Ende August.
> 
> ...





Und nur zur Erinnerung für die "Vergesslichen" (da kommt demnäxt mehr von uns, auch zu den Finanzen):
Frau Dr. hatte ja mal versprochen, die Leitlinien im Mai 2013 vorzulegen.

DANN hätte man Zeit gehabt, zu informieren, diskutieren und mitzunehmen,.

Vorgelegt hat sie dann am 12. August 2014

Ein einviertel Jahre später...

Kein Wunder, dass sie in Politik bzw. Verbänden tätig ist.

In der Wirtschaft wäre sie damit nicht tragbar.

Kompetenz?????


----------



## mathei (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

bei nichtvorlage der finanzunterlagen bzw verspätet eingereichter, kann es ja eigentlich zu keiner entlastung der präsidums führen. oder steht dieser punkt nicht auf der tagesordnung. bei uns im verein jährlich ( vorlage der finanzen, prüfung durch den kassenprüfer ) danach entlastung durch abstimmung.


----------



## Knispel (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> bei nichtvorlage der finanzunterlagen bzw verspätet eingereichter, kann es ja eigentlich zu keiner entlastung der präsidums führen. oder steht dieser punkt nicht auf der tagesordnung. bei uns im verein jährlich ( vorlage der finanzen, prüfung durch den kassenprüfer ) danach entlastung durch abstimmung.



Es gibt Verbände, da werden solche "Kleinigkeiten" nicht so genau genommen !


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das ganze Pamphlet  kann man sich echt schenken - dass man für sowas weit über 1 Jahr gebraucht hat, ist eine Schande.

Da gehts nicht drum, irgendwas vorwärts zu bringen, schon gar nicht Angler oder das Angeln.

Viel allgemeines Blablabla, die üblichen Geschichten mit Wasserkraft und Kormoran, dazu Dinge, die den BV eigentlich eh nix angehen (Förderung Behinderter - wollen die etwa Betreuer bezahlen oder es nur gut finden,wenn das LV oder Vereine machen?),  dann noch die "Beförderung der Angelfischerei" - wohin wird die befördert, stellt sich da die Frage?
In den Abgrund?

Dann die Geschichte mit Gemeinschaftsangeln etc. - da wird nur auf die zukünftigen Leitlinien verwiesen (vielleicht dann so in ein, zwei Jahren?).

Zudem wird munter Hege/Gemeinschaftsangeln etc. durcheinander geschmissen, obwohl gerade Hegeangeln rein länderbezogene Geschichten mit jeweils länderbezogenen, eigenen Regeln sind.

Man sieht einfach, dass da schnell was zusammen geschustert wurde, was keinem weh tun soll.

Was aber auch nix Positives bringt, ausser dass es Frau Dr. und ihre Hauptamtlichen nun endlich geschafft haben, nach weit über einem Jahr ihr Versprechen einzulösen und endlich mal was vorzulegen.

Sollte sich tatsächlich ein LV finden, der dieser lieblos zusammen geschusterten Vorlage zustimmen sollte, hätten dies echt nicht besser verdient..

Abgesehen vom Inhalt  - *Klar ist nur eines:*
Die Vereine der im DAFV organisierten Landesverbände haben wieder keine Chance, ihre Meinung zu den Leitlinien einzubringen.

Denn am 27. August will ja die Präsidentin, dass das die Landesverbände auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag des DFV diskutieren sollen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ging ein neuer Entwurf raus zu den angelpolitischen Leitlinien des DAFV.
> 
> Der soll besprochen werden auf dem Fischereitag Ende August.
> 
> ...



Da aber die Leitlinien erst am 12. August versandt wurden vom DAFV-Präsidium, ist da eine Einbindung oder gar eine Diskussion der LV mit ihren Vereinen bis zum Fischereitag am 27. August gar nicht möglich.

Dann soll das ja schon auf der Hauptversammlung DAFV im November beschlossen werden.

Eine Abstimmung dazu in den Landesverbänden mit ihren Vereinen, das einbringen von weiterführenden Vorschlägen etc. ist damit zeitlich in den paar Wochen neben der normalen Arbeit der LV und ihrer Vereine schlicht nicht mehr zu schaffen (geschweige denn, dass die eigentlichen Zahler, die organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen, rechtzeitig informiert/mitgenommen werden könnten...).

Wie schon im VDSF üblich, heisst es nun für die Vereine der Landesverbände im DAFV:
Friss oder stirb...................

Oder, wie die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan schon bei der (Kon)Fusion so passend angemerkt hatte:
Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend.....................................



*PS:*
*Auch der Abschluss zu den Finanzen 2013 liegt immer noch nicht den LV vor,* noch wurde  der VA informiert (*jetzt, August2014!!*).

Auch hier scheint das Präsidium auf Zeit zu spielen - und zwar auf die dann zu knappe Zeit..

Schon bei den letzten Sitzungen wurden ja bei Einladung und Zusendung der Dokumente immer wieder die in der Satzung vorgeschriebenen Fristen von Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen ignoriert bzw. missachtet..

Die Fragen zu den Finanzen von diversen LV bei den Sitzungen (HV, VA) wurden dann trotz Versprechen nachfolgend bis heute vom Präsidium nicht konkret beantwortet.

Wie das wohl bei dieser HV bei noch düsteren Finanzen aussehen wird??


Und:
Wer da an ein "System" denkt, dem kann man das wohl kaum übel nehmen...




> Nach meiner Erfahrung sind längst nicht alle LVe auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag.


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ging ein neuer Entwurf raus zu den angelpolitischen Leitlinien des DAFV.
> 
> Der soll besprochen werden auf dem Fischereitag Ende August.
> 
> ...





Und nur zur Erinnerung für die "Vergesslichen" (da kommt demnäxt mehr von uns, auch zu den Finanzen):
Frau Dr. hatte ja mal versprochen, die Leitlinien im Mai 2013 vorzulegen.

DANN hätte man Zeit gehabt, zu informieren, diskutieren und mitzunehmen,.

Vorgelegt hat sie dann am 12. August 2014

Ein einviertel Jahre später...

Kein Wunder, dass sie in Politik bzw. Verbänden tätig ist.

In der Wirtschaft wäre sie damit nicht tragbar.

Kompetenz?????


----------



## mathei (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es gibt Verbände, da werden solche "Kleinigkeiten" nicht so genau genommen !



so sieht es wohl aus. und das dürfte dann wohl auch so für die deligierten gelten, die einfach den arm arm heben und ja schreien, ohne die ( eventuellen ) unterlagen gesichtet zu haben. #q
warum ist jemand deligierter und nimmt diese aufgabe dann nicht ernst.
warum schickt ein lv nicht die ihm zustehende anzahl an deligierten zur hv. unabhängig von davon, ob der verband die kosten dafür tragen will. einfach von der verbandsrechnung abziehen und fertig ist. ist doch satzungskonform.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass sie in Politik bzw. Verbänden tätig ist.
> 
> In der Wirtschaft wäre sie damit nicht tragbar.



Selbst in seriösen Verbänden ,wäre so etwas nur kurzfristig denkbar..danach wäre das Präsidium Geschichte.

Aber von seriös ist der DAFV und natürlich die ihn unterstützenden LV ja eh meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Schön, dass wenigstens ein Landesverband von 43 im DAFV den Entwurf der neuen Leitlinien für wichtig genug hält, dass er da auch seine Angler informieren will:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331


----------



## Elbangler_70 (14. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nach dem lesen würde ich sagen, dass die "neuen" Grundsätze viel gemein haben mit denen des VDSF und so gut wie keine mit denen des DAV.

Man möge mich berechtigen wenn dem nicht so ist.

Im Endeffekt wird festgeschrieben, dass der einzige Grund zum Angeln Nahrungserwerb ist. Was die Angler mit den Berufsfischern zu schaffen haben entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

"der Verband vertritt fachkompetent und engagiert..."

Nun gut..wer es denn glaubt

Mit Ausnahme der Leitlinie zur fachlichen Praxis irgendwie nur ein lauer Aufguss.Da liest sich jede Gebrauchsanweisung eines Sandwichtoasters Zukunfts-und Richtungsweisender.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

So isses, kann ich wieder mal zu c&p greifen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ganze Pamphlet kann man sich echt schenken - dass man für sowas weit über 1 Jahr gebraucht hat, ist eine Schande.
> 
> Da gehts nicht drum, irgendwas vorwärts zu bringen, schon gar nicht Angler oder das Angeln.
> 
> ...



Schlicht erbärmlich............


----------



## Blauzahn (14. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da hauts de Mutz vom Teller....

Das sind keine Leitlinien, das ist ein weiterer, jämmerlicher, aus Angst und Druck entstandener Versuch, keinem auf den Fuß zu latschen.

Entschuldigung: 
Es handelt sich hier um einen *ANGLERverband* und nicht um den Karnevalsausflug der angelnden Naturschützer, welcher Protestnoten an den Zentralrat der Reisbauern in China sendet, weil man sich über einen umgefallenen Sack Reis in der Provinz Guangdong echauffiert... 

Weg mit dem Rotz !


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Diesmal sind wir uns komplett einig..

Ausser mit dem *ANGLER*verband..

Die heissen *ANGELFISCHER*verband...........................


----------



## angler1996 (14. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

diese" Werk"verdient die höchste Geheimhaltungsstufe

 NDLZV


 wie kennt Ihr nicht#d|supergri



nach dem Lesen zu vernichten


 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Da das ja erst nach dem Mauscheltreffen der 7 mit Präsidentin und Finanzvize vom DAFV in Leipzig rausging, würde mich mal interessieren, ob das schon ein Ergebnis dieses Mauscheltreffens war - denn bis dato lies man ja den restlichen Landesverbänden immer noch keinerlei Information darüber zukommen, was da ausgemauschelt wurde..

Dann wärs umso bitterer, wenns so wäre und da nicht mehr rausgekommen wäre als dieses belanglose Blablabla - würde aber ins Bild passen...

Da das Geschreibsel aber so zusammen gestoppelt aussieht und schnell hingeworfen, könnte das natürlich möglich sein..

Oder hat das DAFV-Präsidium das jetzt einfach mal trotz Mauschelbesprechung ohne Rücksprache mit den Mauschlern oder sonstwem erst mal einfach so raus gehauen??

Auf Grund erstklassiger Kommunikation und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seitens des DAFV und seiner LV (siehe dazu Leitlinien - lächerlich einfach), weiss man ja wieder mal nichts und kann nur spekulieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ischereitage-des-dafv-in-oldenburg-moslesfehn
Isses nicht schön - von den zigtausenden Jugendlichen, die mittelbar als arme Angelfischer im DAFV organisiert sind, kamen immerhin 41 zum Bundesjugendfischereitag (und die vom DAFV fragen sich noch nicht mal, was sie falsch machen, bei der elenden Beteiligung...)..

*41!*

Da bringen viele Jugendgruppen in kleinen und mittleren Vereinen mehr auf die Beine...

Das Highlight war wohl der *Wettbewerb für Umwelt- und Naturschutz..*.

Man muss wahrscheinlich Angelfischer sein, um das toll zu finden - Angler (auch und gerade die Jugendlichen) hätten wohl lieber nur geangelt...




Oder soll die Veranstaltung nur dem Heranziehen neuer Naturschutzfunktionäre bei den organisierten Angelfischern und sollte eh nix weiter mit Angeln oder richtigen Anglern zu tun haben???


----------



## Lommel (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *PS:*
> *Auch der Abschluss zu den Finanzen 2013 liegt immer noch nicht den LV vor,* noch wurde der VA informiert (*jetzt, August2014!!*)


 
Auf den Bericht, aus der Abteilung "Kreative Buchführung", bin ich ja gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.

Ebenso ob nach dem Bericht eventuell über einen "massvollen" Anstieg der Mitgliedsbeiträge diskutiert werden muss. Ich vertrau da aber natürlich, als guter Verbandsangler, den handelnden Personen vollstens...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ebenso ob nach dem Bericht eventuell über einen "massvollen" Anstieg der Mitgliedsbeiträge diskutiert werden muss. Ich vertrau da aber natürlich, als guter Verbandsangler, den handelnden Personen vollstens...



Unter dem Aspekt der zurückliegenden "fabelhaften" Arbeit,müsste man vom DAFV  noch Beiträge zurückerstattet bekommen


----------



## mathei (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Lommel schrieb:


> Auf den Bericht, aus der Abteilung "Kreative Buchführung", bin ich ja gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.
> 
> Ebenso ob nach dem Bericht eventuell über einen *"massvollen" Anstieg der Mitgliedsbeiträge* diskutiert werden muss. Ich vertrau da aber natürlich, als guter Verbandsangler, den handelnden Personen vollstens...


der steht doch eigentlich schon fest. 2 euronen pro nase ab nächstes jahr. diskutieren mußt du da nicht. zahl einfach und schweige. aufmüpfiger angler. wo kommen wir dahin.


----------



## Brotfisch (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> der steht doch eigentlich schon fest. 2 euronen pro nase ab nächstes jahr. diskutieren mußt du da nicht. zahl einfach und schweige. aufmüpfiger angler. wo kommen wir dahin.



Auf der Erhöhung bleiben erst einmal die Landesverbände sitzen, die so schnell gar keine Weitergabe der Erhöhung an ihre Mitglieder durchbekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nach unseren Infos brauchen die ca. 1 Euro, nur um auf den jetzigen Stand zu kommen (das heisst, die jetzigen Ausgaben ohne weitere Schulden/Rücklagenauflösungen finanzieren zu können - also die Nullleistung weiterzutreiben).

Angedacht ist wohl eine höhere Erhöhung (1,50 - 2 Euro), damit sie nicht gleich im Jahr drauf nochmal erhöhen müssen.

Zudem sollen nach unseren Recherchen die LV MeckPomm, Brandenburg und Sachsen darüber nachdenken (wie das bei den anderen der 7 Mauschler aussieht, konnten wir noch nicht verifizieren, die werden evtl. auch zahlen??), ihre Beiträge für 2015 schon im November 2014 zu überweisen. 

Damit der  DAFV auch im Dezember und Januar noch die Gehälter ohne in Anspruchnahme von Krediten bezahlen kann.


----------



## Sharpo (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auf der Erhöhung bleiben erst einmal die Landesverbände sitzen, die so schnell gar keine Weitergabe der Erhöhung an ihre Mitglieder durchbekommen.



Davon träumst auch nur Du.

Das wird den Vereinen schon verklickert, ansonsten wird beim Besatz gespart.
(Oder das Mittagessen sowie Getränke bei den Seminaren gecancelt)

Und das alltägliche Schnitzel bei den Seminaren ist mehr Wert als diese popligen 2 Euro.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

LFV Westfalen Lippe hatte letztes Jahr ja bereits für 2014 eine Erhöhung angekündigt..welche dann doch ausblieb.

Aber 2015 werden die wohl mit dem Klingelbeutel rumgehen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ihr erinnert euch noch an den offenen Brief der Sachsen?
Keine Beitragserhöhung ohne Aufgabe einer Geschäftsstelle?
Obwohl auch denen inzwischen klar gemacht wurde, dass das wg. Fusionsvertrag nicht geht..

Dennoch denken sie wohl drüber nach, Beitragszahlungen zur Rettung vorzuziehen (wobei das Problem damit ja nur etwas nach hinten verschoben wird)..

Und werden dann wohl auch trotz ihres Schreibens einer Beitragserhöhung zustimmen, selbst mit weiterhin 2 Geschäftsstellen, wetten??


----------



## Sharpo (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr erinnert euch noch an den offenen Brief der Sachsen?
> Keine Beitragserhöhung ohne Aufgabe einer Geschäftsstelle?
> Obwohl auch denen inzwischen klar gemacht wurde, dass das wg. Fusionsvertrag nicht geht..
> 
> ...



Denen wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben.
Beitragserhöhung oder Tüss DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und was sollte dann der offene Brief?

Rückgrat?
Anstand?
Ehrlichkeit?
Offenheit gegenüber ihren LV-Mitgliedern?
Kompetenz?

Ich frag ja nur..........................


----------



## mathei (15. August 2014)

Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auf der Erhöhung bleiben erst einmal die Landesverbände sitzen, die so schnell gar keine Weitergabe der Erhöhung an ihre Mitglieder durchbekommen.


die haben es schon angekündigt, zu mindestens hier in mv. und so wird es dann auch kommen. die lv sind auch keine reichen esel,wenn gleich sie anscheinend besser mit geldumgehen können.



mathei schrieb:


> die haben es schon angekündigt, zu mindestens hier in mv. und so wird es dann auch kommen. die lv sind auch keine reichen esel,wenn gleich sie anscheinend besser mit geldumgehen können.


update. angekündigt ist 1 € ab 2016


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die denken doch schon länger über eine "Umlage" aller LV nach, um 2015 zu überstehen - danach dann die Erhöhung um 1,50 - 2,00 Euro (wird am Ende wohl auch eher mehr werden)..

Ich hoffe auf mindestens 50 Euro Erhöhung, weil sonst die Ignoranten in den LV ja nicht wach werden und weiter alles abnicken und zahlen für keinerlei Leistung des DAFV für Angler oder das Angeln..


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auf der Erhöhung bleiben erst einmal die Landesverbände sitzen, die so schnell gar keine Weitergabe der Erhöhung an ihre Mitglieder durchbekommen.



Und dieses Geld stammt woher nochmal ??

Mitglieder zahlen Beiträge an einen Landesverband, damit dieser diverse Leistungen erbringen kann. Wird dieses Geld zu im Vorfeld nicht definierten Leistungen verwendet, oder werden für die gleiche Leistung (in diesem Fall eher Nicht-Leistung) *ohne einen Mehrwert* und *ohne Zustimmung der Mitglieder* höhere Mittel aufgewendet, ist das in meinen Augen mehr als unlauter.

Sobald ein Landesverband einer Beitragserhöhung zustimmt und zahlt, hat er diese bereits an seine Mitglieder weitergegeben. Es ist unerheblich, ob er diese Gelder zusätzlich bei seinen Mitgliedern eintreibt, oder ob er zukünftige Leistungen schmälert, bzw. Reserven angreift.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. August 2014)

Sharpo schrieb:


> Davon träumst auch nur Du.
> 
> Das wird den Vereinen schon verklickert, ansonsten wird beim Besatz gespart.
> (Oder das Mittagessen sowie Getränke bei den Seminaren gecancelt)
> ...



 Wenn ich träume, sehe ich etwas ganz anderes.

 Ich meinte die Summe aller Landesverbände. Natürlich, diejenigen, die nach der DAFV-JHV noch eigene Hauptversammlungen haben, könnten zumindest versuchen, das noch für 2015 durchzupeitschen. Diejenigen, die beim Geld "freie Spitzen" haben, könnten das auch ein Jahr lang durchschwitzen.
 Aber es gibt Landesverbände, die ihre JHV bereits hinter sich gebracht haben und solche, die zu klamm sind, um mal eben das zusätzliche Geld aus dem eigenen Saft rüberzureichen. Die hätten dann ein ziemliches Problem, insbesondere, wenn beide Umstände zusammentreffen.
 Natürlich könnte man noch rasch eine Sondersitzung einberufen in der Weihnachtszeit. Das wäre aber eine denkbar ungeeignete Veranstaltung für einen Beitragserhöhungsbeschluss, der ja dann ohne jede Rückkoppelung mit der Basis in den Vereinen erfolgen würde. Das wäre für manch einen Vereinsvorsitzenden ein erhebliches Risiko.
 Nichts ist so unangenehm, wie einen Beitragserhöhungsbeschluss durchzubekommen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sobald ein Landesverband einer Beitragserhöhung zustimmt und zahlt, hat er diese bereits an seine Mitglieder weitergegeben. Es ist unerheblich, ob er diese Gelder zusätzlich bei seinen Mitgliedern eintreibt, oder ob er zukünftige Leistungen schmälert, bzw. Reserven angreift.



Wenn es so wäre, dann wäre es vermutlich der Basis auch weitgehend egal. In der Praxis würden aber alle Landesverbände versuchen, die Erhöhung an die Mitgliederbasis durchzudrücken, um das eigene Budget aufrecht zu erhalten. Und das macht das Ganze ja so relevant. Schließlich gibt es kein besseres Argument für die Landesverbände: Nicht sie werden teurer, sondern der Bundesverband.
Aber weil es eben auch die Basis berühren wird, sollte darüber eine ordentliche verbandsinterne Diskussion bis an die Basis geführt werden und dann die Landesverbände erst einmal eigene Mehrheiten herstellen und erst dann in der JHV des DAFV zustimmen.
Die Haushälter werden jetzt argumentieren, dass dafür aufgrund der Finanznot des DAFV keine Zeit mehr sei. Das mag ja sein. *Das mindeste, was man dann erwarten darf, ist aber eine gründliche Darlegung, durch welche Ursachen diese Finanzlage des DAFV entstanden ist und warum man sie nicht vermieden hat. Da müssen Ross und Reiter genannt werden.
*
PS.: Natürlich gibt es Landesverbände, die aktuell eigene Beitragserhöhungen diskutieren. Dabei muss man unterscheiden, ob sie es wegen "Eigenbedarfs" tun oder in "weiser Voraussicht" einer bevorstehenden Erhöhung des Bundesverbandes. Im letztgenannten Fall müssen vor Ort wohl Erkenntnisse über die Finanzen des Bundesverbandes vorliegen, die der Allgemeinheit vorenthalten werden. Denn einfach mal so vorsorglich "auf Halde" Beiträge zu erhöhen, das ist ein Vabanque-Spiel ohnegleichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wir werden ja sehen, wie die Delegierten und Funktionäre abstimmen - vielleicht kommen ja einige zur Vernunft und geben der Trümmertruppe nicht noch mehr Kohle zum verbrennen und verhindern eine Beitragserhöhung..

Vielleicht erinnert sich Sachsen auch an seinen Offenen Brief und verhindert dann folgerichtig, dass mehr Kohle für den Bundesverband rausgeschmissen wird:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr erinnert euch noch an den offenen Brief der Sachsen?
> Keine Beitragserhöhung ohne Aufgabe einer Geschäftsstelle?
> Obwohl auch denen inzwischen klar gemacht wurde, dass das wg. Fusionsvertrag nicht geht..
> 
> ...



Oder es kommt doch eben so, dass die am Ende wieder die Kohle ihrer Zahler zum Fenster raus schmeissen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach unseren Infos brauchen die ca. 1 Euro, nur um auf den jetzigen Stand zu kommen (das heisst, die jetzigen Ausgaben ohne weitere Schulden/Rücklagenauflösungen finanzieren zu können - also die Nullleistung weiterzutreiben).
> 
> Angedacht ist wohl eine höhere Erhöhung (1,50 - 2 Euro), damit sie nicht gleich im Jahr drauf nochmal erhöhen müssen.
> 
> ...



Wir werden dann ja sehen, in wie weit man denen von den LV trauen kann, dass sie mit den Geldern ihrer Zahler verantwortungsvoll umgehen und sie nicht dieser Trümmertruppe in den Rachen schmeissen ..

Gerade angesichts des Offenen Briefes wird mans dann sehen.

Rückgrat?
Anstand?
Ehrlichkeit?
Offenheit gegenüber ihren LV-Mitgliedern?
Kompetenz?

Ich frag ja nur..........................


----------



## Brotfisch (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Landesverbände, die zustimmen wollen/ werden, haben jedenfalls ein besonderes Interesse, die Ursachen der Finanzkrise zu kennen und in ihren eigenen Landesverbänden bei der Weitergabe der Erhöhung an die Mitglieder auch benennen zu können. Einfach mal so "ist keine Kohle mehr da, also schießt mal bitte schön nach", das dürfte reichlich Unmut hervorrufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das hat die bisher nicht interessiert und wird die zukünftig nicht interessieren - die wollen nur Ruhe im (Bundes)Karton, damit sie wenigstens in den Ländern weiter mauscheln können..

Und werden daher versuchen, dass nix rauskommt und weiter alles abnicken.

Und in den LV haben ja auch die Vereine immer brav abgenickt...

Die kriegen schon weiter die Kohle der Zahler abgezockt, der mittelbar organisierten Angelfischer...

Ich biete Wetten an, dass z. B. Sachsen (und die anderen der 7 Mauschler?) am Ende sowohl Kohle vorzeitig überweisen wird, wie auch trotz des Offenen Briefes einer Beitragserhöhung zustimmen.

Die LV haben alle immer nur gemauschelt und ihre Zahler verraten, um ihre (Kon)Fusion hinzukriegen.

Warum sollte sich das jetzt ändern bei der Rettung der Trümmertruppe??

Ne Flasche Wein ist mir das allemal wert..


----------



## Brotfisch (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der Erhalt der eigenen Mehrheit hat sie immer interessiert. Und beim Geld, sprich bei Beitragserhöhungen, da hört so manche Freundschaft und so manche unkritische Gefolgschaft ganz schnell auf.
 Wenn es anders wäre, dann bräuchten wir uns über die Zukunft der DAFV-Finanzen keine Sorgen machen.
 Ich weiß nicht, ob der DAFV bei den Landesverbandspräsidenten genügend Mitleidpotenzial aktivieren kann. Jeder LV-Präsident wird seinen Haushalt kennen und eine Vorstellung davon haben, ob er sich das leisten und/ oder die Mehrheit seiner Vereinsvorsitzenden mit ins Boot bekommt. Wie immer das auch geschieht; da werden die Gepflogenheiten der LVe sicher unterschiedlich sein.
 Ein Spaziergang ist die Aktion jedenfalls weder für das Bundes-, noch für die Landespräsidien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es geht nach wie vor eben immer noch alles seinen Mauschelweg..

Vom Treffen kam immer übrigens noch nix zu den restlichen Landesverbänden, wie mal versprochen..

Mich k..... das nur noch an, wie hier Vereine und vor allem die Zahler, die mittelbar organisierten Angelfischer , von Bundes- und Landesverbänden nach Strich und Faden verarscht werden - und sich das auch noch gefallen lassen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> von Bundes- und Landesveränden nach Strich und Faden verarscht werden -. und sich das auch noch gefallen lassen..



Soweit,so gut bzw eher schlecht..nur was sollen die Betroffenen tun?

Du hast es bei LV/BV quasi mit Monopolisten zu tun..und die verteidigen bekanntermassen ihre Pfründe..auch wenn das System immer mehr Risse bekommt.

Was haben die mittelbar organisierten AF denn für effektive Möglichkeiten?Streik,Steine werfen,Vereinspräsidium lynchen?Austritt?


Das ganze krankt doch m.M.n.primär daran,daß das AF Zahlvieh Systembedingt nix zu melden hat..das wissen sowohl LV wie auch BV sehr zu schätzen.Nur so kann man sich auf dem verbockten Scheixx der letzten Jahre ausruhen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> was haben die mittelbar organisierten af denn für effektive möglichkeiten?streik,steine werfen,vereinspräsidium lynchen?austritt?


ja, z. B..........


----------



## Koalabaer (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was haben die mittelbar organisierten AF denn für effektive Möglichkeiten?Streik,Steine werfen,Vereinspräsidium lynchen?Austritt?
> 
> 
> Das ganze krankt doch m.M.n.primär daran,daß das AF Zahlvieh Systembedingt nix zu melden hat..das wissen sowohl LV wie auch BV sehr zu schätzen.Nur so kann man sich auf dem verbockten Scheixx der letzten Jahre ausruhen.



Ich denke, es schmerzt einfach zu wenig! Du beangelst hier in Brandenburg für ca.100€ den kompletten Gewässerfond. Die Abgabe an den Bundesverband kennt womöglich nicht mal jeder... geschweige interessiert ihn.

PS: selbst wenn der Beitrag auf 110€ steigen sollte(10€ für den BV) erwarte ich keine Austrittswelle.

Wenn ich diese (Austrittswelle)jedoch fordere... sollte ich schon eine Alternative bereit haben. Diese gibt es in Brandenburg jedoch nicht. Entweder angelst du hier für kleines Geld... oder du lässt es eben sein.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Blauzahn (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich denke, es wird Zeit, dass ein paar Leute die Sache in die Hand nehmen....
Frei nach G.B.Shaw


> Was wir brauchen, sind ein paar verrückte Leute; seht euch an, wohin uns die Normalen gebracht haben


Dazu sollte aber jeder, der "verrückt genug ist" mitmachen.

Oh...
ich war grad eigebutzelt und es war leider nur ein Traum


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich denke, es wird Zeit, dass ein paar Leute die Sache in die Hand nehmen....
> Frei nach G.B.Shaw
> Dazu sollte aber jeder, der "verrückt genug ist" mitmachen.
> 
> ...



Frau Dr. und ihre Verräter- und Mauscheltruppe der 7 hats doch schon in die Hand genommen..

Man kann also ruhig weiterschlafen..............


----------



## Elbangler_70 (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

In Sachsen ist doch alles in guten Händen, also Schlaf ruhig weiter.|kopfkrat

Im übrigen würde ein Euro mehr hier überhaupt nichts bewirken. Seinerzeit wurde entschieden (nicht von den natürlichen Mitgliedern), dass der alte Betrag des DAV an den LV weiter abgeführt wird.


----------



## kati48268 (16. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob der DAFV bei den Landesverbandspräsidenten genügend Mitleidpotenzial aktivieren kann.


Mit Sicherheit nicht.
Entweder die kriegen die Erhöhung weitergereicht, wogegen es auf Vereinsebene kaum Proteste geben wird, aber von ihrem eigenen Kuchen drücken die nix ab.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ... dann bräuchten wir uns über die Zukunft der DAFV-Finanzen keine Sorgen machen


Mach ich mir nicht.
Ich mach mir Sorgen um die Zukunft _mit_ einem DAFV, egal wie seine Finanzen bestellt sind.
Wenn sie an fehlenden €uronen zu Grunde gehen, umso besser.
Denn das geht schneller als ein zu Grunde gehen aus "vernünftigem Grund" _(in Anlehnung an §1 TierSchG)_.


----------



## Dunraven (17. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ischereitage-des-dafv-in-oldenburg-moslesfehn
> Isses nicht schön - von den zigtausenden Jugendlichen, die mittelbar als arme Angelfischer im DAFV organisiert sind, kamen immerhin 41 zum Bundesjugendfischereitag (und die vom DAFV fragen sich noch nicht mal, was sie falsch machen, bei der elenden Beteiligung...)..
> 
> *41!*
> ...




Thomas da wären sicher auch mehr gekommen wenn es offen wäre, aber jeder LV durfte nur eine begrenzte Zahl Teilnehmer entsenden. Und bei nur 5 teilnehmenden LV Mannschaften von 43 LV, ist die Zahl dann nicht so hoch.

Wenn Du mal schaust wieviele kurz vorher knapp 70 Km entfernt allein aus einem LV bei dessen Jugendtag waren. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy0w2O6VFPw


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



			
				Dunraven schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei nur 5 teilnehmenden LV Mannschaften von 43 LV, ist die Zahl dann nicht so hoch.


wären immer noch über 215 gewesen statt der mickrigen 41, wenns die interessiert hätte..



			
				Elbangler_70 schrieb:
			
		

> Seinerzeit wurde entschieden (nicht von den natürlichen Mitgliedern), dass der alte Betrag des DAV an den LV weiter abgeführt wird.


Ja stimmt, ohne  weiterzahlen des alten Beitrages durch die Ex-DAV-LV (waren damit immerhin wohl so um die 180.000 Euro mehr damals für 2013, wir berichteten...) würden die Hauptamtlichen im DAFV wohl jetzt schon keine Gehälter mehr kriegen, ohne dass die dazu nen Kredit brauchen würden (vielleicht hatten die DAVler ja ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil sie den Hauptamtlern in Berlin schnell noch eine ca. 30%ige Gehaltserhöhung kurz vor der (Kon)Fusion gegönnt haben? Wenngleich dazu natürlich erst mal ein Gewissen notwendig wäre....)..

Vielleicht nicht juristisch, aber moralisch war das für mich Untreue - sinnlos verprasste Beitragsgelder..........

Damit hatte nach der "Erpressung" Brandenburgs (Austritt aus DAV ohne Fusion) und dem Umfallen von Sachsen und danach den anderen DAV-LV der Ex-DAV zum zweiten Mal seine Zahler und die Angler und das Angeln verraten - und heute jammern sie über das was sie gekriegt haben und schreiben offene Briefe. Und werden am Ende wieder Angler und das Angeln verraten...

Hätten sie damals besser mal im Interesse der Angler und des Angelns gehandelt, statt dieser anglerfeindlichen (Kon)Fusion zu zustimmen...

Und mit dem Geld, das sie damals freiwillig und ohne Not dem DAFV in den Rachen warfen, hätten die DAV-LV ihren Zahlern schon schön was zukommen lassen können - oder sind das Peanuts, weils nicht die eigene Kohle ist, sondern von den Zahlern geholte?

Und so werden sie auch jetzt trotz großer Worte und offener Briefe wieder die Kohle der Zahler an den BV verjubeln (Umlage, Beitragserhöhung, vorziehen von Zahlungen), statt endlich was für Angler und Angeln zu tun..

Gut gelernt vom VDSF - und nicht umsonst beim VDSF eingetreten



			
				kati48268 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach mir Sorgen um die Zukunft *mit *einem DAFV, egal wie seine Finanzen bestellt sind.
> Wenn sie an fehlenden €uronen zu Grunde gehen, umso besser.
> Denn das geht schneller als ein zu Grunde gehen aus "vernünftigem Grund" (in Anlehnung an §1 TierSchG).


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> PS.: Natürlich gibt es Landesverbände, die aktuell eigene Beitragserhöhungen diskutieren. Dabei muss man unterscheiden, ob sie es wegen "Eigenbedarfs" tun oder in "weiser Voraussicht" einer bevorstehenden Erhöhung des Bundesverbandes. Im letztgenannten Fall müssen vor Ort wohl Erkenntnisse über die Finanzen des Bundesverbandes vorliegen, die der Allgemeinheit vorenthalten werden. Denn einfach mal so vorsorglich "auf Halde" Beiträge zu erhöhen, das ist ein Vabanque-Spiel ohnegleichen.



Natürlich kann ein Landesverband aus Eigenbedarf über Beitragserhöhungen diskutieren.
Dann aber muss eine Erhöhung des BV-Beitrages noch obendrauf kommen, da sonst der zusätzliche Eigenbedarf nicht gedeckt ist.

Die "Halde-Strategie" ist ergo sehr leicht zu durchschauen.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Richtig!
 Beitragserhöhungen sind bei der Basis nie ein Selbstläufer. Bereitet schon eine Erhöhung im Verein nicht selten Unruhe, sind Erhöhungen der "Abgaben" an den Landes- und erst recht an den Bundesverband in der Regel eine heikle Sache. Ich habe mal für eine Erhöhung um den Betrag eines Glases Bier zwei Anläufe gebraucht - und was ich mir dabei anhören musste, ist nicht veröffentlichungsfähig.
 Die LV-Präsidien werden sich fragen lassen müssen, warum der BV den mehr Geld braucht, ob er Einsparpotenziale genutzt hat usw. usf. Die LV brauchen eine Begründung, die akzeptiert wird. Beim Geld schlafen die Delegierten nicht, wenn in die Tasche der Basis gegriffen werden soll. Denn sie müssen sich dafür in den Vereinen einiges anhören. Ich kenne auch eine Reihe von Vorständlern, denen solche Aktionen das Amt gekostet haben. Das will man nicht für "heiße Luft" riskieren, wenn man kein Lemming ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Das will man nicht für "heiße Luft" riskieren, wenn man kein Lemming ist.


Problem erkannt??

Oder wie nennst Du das bei der (Kon)Fusion, bei der voll Freude so lange abgestimmt wurde, bis das Ergebnis passte - trotz vielfältigster Warnungen vorher, im DAV sogar einstimmig??

Und die DAV - LV dann sogar freiwillig mehr an den BV zahlten, als die VDSFler, statt das Geld sinnvoll für ihre Angler und das Angeln anzulegen.

Und das alles ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte vorher, ohne Regelung der CIPS-Veranstaltungen, ohne Regelung für Verbands- und Vereinsangeln, ohne soliden finanziellen Hintergrund, dafür mit VDSF-GmbH, DAV-Grundstücken, nicht erkennbar bilanzierten oder aufgelösten Treuhand- und Anderkonten etc., mit zusammen gestoppeltem Kompromisspersonal, und, und, und...



Freiwillig über eine erkannte Klippe ins Verderben springen, das bezeichnet man doch als Lemming, oder?


----------



## Brotfisch (18. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bei der Lemmingforschung bist Du allerdings nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit. Die Theorie vom Massenselbstmord ist längst überholt. Massenwanderungen machen die zwar noch bei Überpopulation, aber das passt ja nicht zum Bild von den Angelfunktionären.

Die von Dir genannten Themen (Fusion etc.) unterscheiden sich von der Beitragserhöhung überwiegend ganz wesentlich: Sie waren der Masse der Basis weitgehend gleichgültig. Ihr ist im Falle der Fusion ja explizit eingeredet worden, dass sich für sie durch die Fusion nichts ändern würde; selbst auf Ebene der Landesverbände werde es keine Änderungen geben, hieß es damals. Hätte man besser wissen können - aber längst nicht jeder kümmert sich ständig um die großen Linien der Verbandsbundespolitik. 

(Ich habe keine Kenntnis davon, dass die DAV-LVe ihre mittelbaren Mitglieder wegen der Fusion zur Kasse gebeten hätten. Auch wenn sie evtl. einen relativ höheren Beitragsanteil je Mitglied verglichen mit den VDSF-LVen zahlen sollten; sie erheben ja auch je Mitglied wesentlich höhere Beiträge.)

Bei einer weitergereichten Beitragserhöhung wegen klammer Kassen im Bundesverband wird jedes einzelne Mitglied betroffen sein. Und viele werden nach dem Warum und wofür fragen. Und ob man Einsparungen vorgenommen hat, um den Erhöhungsbetrag so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Vergessen wir nicht: Es handelt sich nicht um eine inflationsbedingt nötige "Routineerhöhung". Es handelt sich vielmehr um einen laufende Sonderabgabe zur Aufrechterhaltung des laufenden Betriebs des Bundesverbandes mit all seinen vielfach dargestellten Mängeln. Zwei ehemals prosperierende Bundesverbände schließen sich zu einem zusammen, und urplötzlich ist das ganze Geld weg und statt des großen Brimboriums muss jetzt gesammelt werden, um überhaupt noch eine Sparflamme anzünden zu können. Ich höre bereits, wie damit argumentiert wird, dass die Erhöhung "alternativlos" sei. Und das sollen wir dann glauben!?! 

Niemand kann heute einschätzen, wie nachhaltig der Protest der Basis gegen die angestrebte Erhöhung sein wird. Weder in die eine, noch in die andere Richtung.

Davon jedoch ganz abgesehen, sollte es für den DAFV eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, jetzt Transparenz über die eigenen Finanzen herzustellen, eigene Sparvorschläge zu machen und umzusetzen, eine langfristige Finanzsicherungsstrategie aufzustellen und die Ursachen der Finanzmisere klar und eindeutig zu benennen.

Solange man nicht sicher sein kann, ob die selber wissen, wie es mit ihrer Kasse aussieht und wie es dazu kam, so lange sollte jeder Delegierte sich bewusst sein, dass seine Verantwortung sich nicht in jener gegenüber dem DAFV als Ganzes erschöpft, sondern dass er eben auch die Interessen seines Landesverbandes, seiner Vereine und seiner Mitglieder zu vertreten hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wettangebot an Dich steht noch:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat die bisher nicht interessiert und wird die zukünftig nicht interessieren - die wollen nur Ruhe im (Bundes)Karton, damit sie wenigstens in den Ländern weiter mauscheln können..
> 
> Und werden daher versuchen, dass nix rauskommt und weiter alles abnicken.
> 
> ...





			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> eine langfristige Finanzsicherungsstrategie aufzustellen


Haben sie doch:
Umlage, Beitragserhöhung, Zahlungen vorziehen etc...

Erwartest Du etwa auch noch vom DAFV zielführende Arbeit für die Millionen an von den nur mittelbar organisierten Angelfischern abgezockter Kohle???

System noch nicht begriffen?

Die drei Affen regelns schon im DAFV, wie vorher schon in DAV und VDSF..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Kenntnis davon, dass die DAV-LVe ihre mittelbaren Mitglieder wegen der Fusion zur Kasse gebeten hätten. Auch wenn sie evtl. einen relativ höheren Beitragsanteil je Mitglied verglichen mit den VDSF-LVen zahlen sollten; sie erheben ja auch je Mitglied wesentlich höhere Beiträge


Es wurde für 2013 sozusagen eine "Sonderabgabe" per Rechnung von 55 Cent/Mitglied von den DAV-LV verlangt, über die 2 Euro Beitrag für den DAFV hinaus.

"Verkauft" haben sie das als "Einsparung" gegenüber dem vor DAFV höheren Beitrag des DAV - und damit in meinen Augen ihre Zahler für dumm verkauft..

Über die LV  abgerechnet, damit der DAV bis zur Rechtskraft der Fusion "seine Aufgaben weiter wahrnehmen könne" - gabs nie zurück..

Und ALLES, was die LV so an Beitragsgeld ausgeben, haben sie nun mal von ihren mittelbaren Mitgliedern, den unmittelbaren Zahlern...

Und das Geld hätte man auch sinnvoller verwenden können, und wenns als Zuschuss für Besatz in den Ländern gewesen wäre..

Aber die wollten ja unbedingt in den VDSF rein, und wenns auch noch Kohle kostet..

Die DAVler haben also letztlich die (Kon)Fusion mit 55 Cent pro mittelbar organisiertem Angelfischer gesponsert, weil ihnen das so viel wert war (wie gesagt, ich vermute schlechtes Gewissen wegen der 30% Gehaltserhöhung kurz vor (Kon)Fusion für die damalige DAV-Geschäftsstelle, musste ja irgendwie finanziert werden - nach Rechtskraft wars ja nicht mehr deren Problem...)..

Von den VDSFlern gabs keinerlei Zuschuss in 2013 oder später, zumindest so dumm waren die nicht.....


----------



## XXXX (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Na ja Zuschuss ist nicht ganz korrekt. Die abgeführten Beiträge der ehem- DAV-Landesverbände 2013 an den DAFV waren trotzdem unterm Strich weniger als das was sie 2012 an den DAV abgeführt haben.
Da der DAFV einen geringeren Beitrag erhebt als der DAV früher. Also keine Mehrbelastung der Mitglieder in den Landesverbänden 2013.


----------



## Honeyball (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hast Du schon mal in Erwägung gezogen, in die Politik zu gehen?
Genau mit dieser Argumentation werden unseren Rentnern seit Jahren Rentenerhöhungen unterhalb der Inflationsrate verkauft.

Also bitte genau darstellen:
Die Belastung der ehem. DAV-LV war durch diese Sonderabgabe nicht höher als die Gesamtbelastung zu DAV-Zeiten vor der Fusion.
Fakt ist, dass die ehem. DAV-LV eine Sonderabgabe geleistet haben, die die ehem. VdSF-Verbände nicht leisten mussten und dass damals die Rückzahlung/Verrechnung nach Aufnahme des ordentlichen Geschäftsbetriebes in Aussicht gestellt wurde.
(OK, man könnte jetzt überlegen, ob der Geschäftsbetrieb des DAFV tatsächlich als "ordentlich" bezeichnet werden kann...:m)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



DSAV schrieb:


> Na ja Zuschuss ist nicht ganz korrekt. Die abgeführten Beiträge der ehem- DAV-Landesverbände 2013 an den DAFV waren trotzdem unterm Strich weniger als das was sie 2012 an den DAV abgeführt haben.
> Da der DAFV einen geringeren Beitrag erhebt als der DAV früher. Also keine Mehrbelastung der Mitglieder in den Landesverbänden 2013.


Dass jetzt schon der nicht zum DAFV gehörende DSAV die gleiche abstruse Argumentation benutzt, wie der DAFV lässt schon tief blicken.

Ich bleibe dabei, man hätte mit dem Geld wesentlich Sinnvolleres anstellen können  für Angler und das Angeln:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"Verkauft" haben sie das als "Einsparung" gegenüber dem vor DAFV höheren Beitrag des DAV - und damit in meinen Augen ihre Zahler für dumm verkauft..*
> 
> Über die LV  abgerechnet, damit der DAV bis zur Rechtskraft der Fusion "seine Aufgaben weiter wahrnehmen könne" - gabs nie zurück..
> 
> ...



Glaubwürdiger (noch lange nicht glaubwürdig) wäre die DAV/DSAV-Legende dann gewesen, wenn sie zuerst den vollen DAV-Beitrag erhoben hätten und dann etwas zurückgezahlt.

Aber zuerst die 2-DAFV-Euro abkassieren und dann feststellen, reicht nicht, wir brauchen noch mehr bis zur Rechtskraft, das ist schlichte Verarschung und Abzocke in meinen Augen..


----------



## Lommel (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



DSAV schrieb:


> Na ja Zuschuss ist nicht ganz korrekt. Die abgeführten Beiträge der ehem- DAV-Landesverbände 2013 an den DAFV waren trotzdem unterm Strich weniger als das was sie 2012 an den DAV abgeführt haben.
> Da der DAFV einen geringeren Beitrag erhebt als der DAV früher. Also keine Mehrbelastung der Mitglieder in den Landesverbänden 2013.


 
Die jetzt aber wahrscheinlich kommen wird.

Was hat man bislang bekommen, ein neues Logo und ein paar hingerotzte Leitlinien, na bravo.


----------



## Sharpo (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



DSAV schrieb:


> Na ja Zuschuss ist nicht ganz korrekt. Die abgeführten Beiträge der ehem- DAV-Landesverbände 2013 an den DAFV waren trotzdem unterm Strich weniger als das was sie 2012 an den DAV abgeführt haben.
> Da der DAFV einen geringeren Beitrag erhebt als der DAV früher. Also keine Mehrbelastung der Mitglieder in den Landesverbänden 2013.




Diese Logik ist geil.  :vik:

Sollten die Mitgliedsbeiträge im DAFV nicht für alle gleich sein?
Mit welchem Recht werden/ wurden die ehemaligen DAV LV diskriminiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die werden/wurden nicht diskriminiert!!

Die DAV-LV haben ja freiwillig mehr bezahlt... 

Weil dem DAV-Bund 2013 2/3 der Beiträge nicht für 1/3 des Jahres bis zur Rechtskraft gereicht hat.

Genauso wie sie freiwillig und  einstimmig in den VDSF eingetreten sind.

Da sind wir wieder beim Punkt Kompetenz.


Sicher werden daran auch die kurz vor der (Kon)Fusion um 30% aufgestockten Personalkosten für die Berliner Geschäftsstelle eine Rolle gespielt haben..

Was ich wirklich von solchen Abzockereien und Tricksereien halte, kann ich leider nicht öffentlich schreiben....

Da das dann definitiv über die Meinungsfreiheit rausgehen und im strafrechtlich relevanten Bereich landen würde....


----------



## Brotfisch (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zunächst einmal:
Wenn ich schreibe, was man von einem Verband in dieser oder jener Situation erwarten darf, dann ist das eine generelle Betrachtung. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, was ich einschätze, was der DAFV in der betreffenden Situation tun wird oder nicht.

DIe Hintergründe der Sonderabgabe des DAV sind mir nicht präsent. Von Anfang an war klar, dass die beiden Gründerverbände völlig unterschiedliche Beitragssysteme haben. Was mit der Kombination mit Angelberechtigungen im DAV zusammenhängt, ich hier aber nicht weiter ausführen will. Als ich das erste mal das Wort "Fusion" hörte, war mein erster Gedanke damals, wie man diese Systeme denn zusammenführen könnte. Dass dieses Thema in der Fusionphase als untergeordnet betrachtet und behandelt wurde, habe ich immer für einen schweren Fehler erachtet. Aber dann hätte man sich ja mit den unterschiedlichen "Philosophien" auseinandersetzen müssen. Das war den "Machern" von damals zu heikel. Jetzt wird das Thema noch lange köcheln.
Mir ist allerdings nicht klar, was das Thema mit den jetzt diskutierten Beitragserhöhungen zu tun hat. Außer, dass wenn die Belastungen für die ehem. DAV-Mitglieder dadurch geringer geworden sind, dass dann größere Chancen bestehen, jetzt bei ihnen Zustimmung zu einer Erhöhung zu erlangen. Diesen Vorteil wird man bei den ehem. VDSF-Verbänden kaum antreffen. Eine Mehrheit für eine Erhöhung ist also keineswegs sicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Mir ist allerdings nicht klar, was das Thema mit den jetzt diskutierten Beitragserhöhungen zu tun hat.


Weil es zeigt wie gemauschelt wurde und wie weiter gemauschelt werden wird, um die Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer abzuzocken.

Und weil es zeigt, dass die da oben in keinster Weise Skrupel haben, wenns um die unmittelbare Kohle der mittelbar organisierten Zahler geht....



> Wenn ich schreibe, was man von einem Verband in dieser oder jener Situation erwarten darf, dann ist das eine generelle Betrachtung. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, was ich einschätze, was der DAFV in der betreffenden Situation tun wird oder nicht.


Hier gehts eben nicht ums allgemeine, sondern eben konkret um VDSF/DAFV.....


----------



## Brotfisch (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es geht um den DAFV, richtig.
Und ich rede hier vom Soll und nicht von einem tatsächlichen oder prognostizierten Saldo. Bei all den Bewertungen, die hier ausgetauscht werden, ist es vielleicht auch mal gut, etwas aus einer grundsätzlichen Perspektive anzusehen.
Mir ging es nur darum, dass Du mich nicht immer falsch versehst. Wenn ich schreibe, der "DAFV sollte/ müsste", dann bekomme ich stets die Antwort, wovon ich denn träume?! Ich verbinde aber mit meiner Aussage gar keine Einschätzung, ob der DAFV das Soll erfüllen wird oder nicht, sondern nur die Forderung, dass er es tun _sollte_.
Man kann erwidern: Der DAFV macht sowieso nie, was er sollte. Wenn eine solche Regel gälte, dann machte es allerdings auch keinen Sinn, Forderungen aufzustellen, überhaupt zu diskutieren. Wenn das endgültige Urteil schon feststeht, dann bräuchte man nur noch die Fakten von der Vollstreckung zu berichten.
Für mich steht aber kein endgültiges Urteil fest. Schon die Fusion ist wider allgemeines Erwarten nicht endgültig gescheitert. Wer wollte ernsthaft ausschließen, dass der DAFV nach und nach wenigstens die Probleme seiner Arbeitsfähigkeit löst? Ich jedenfalls sehe dafür zwar wenig Anzeichen, aber ich schließe es auf mittlere Sicht nicht aus. Genausowenig wie einige der diskutierten "Alternativen".

Was die fehlenden "Skrupel" betrifft: Du beschwörst ja ein Bild herauf, dass Bundes- und Landesverbände jede Gelegenheit nutzen würden, den Anglern in die Tasche zu greifen. Diesen Eindruck habe ich allerdings nicht - obwohl ich einige Beitragsdiskussionen auch aktiv mitgemacht und mitgestaltet habe. Wenn man sich die Beitragsentwicklung in den letzten sagen wir 25 Jahren anschauen würde, dann würde man zu dem erstaunlichen Befund einer sehr hohen Beitragsstabilität auf niedrigem Niveau kommen - dabei kann ich allerdings für die DAV-Seite nicht sprechen. Das wäre ein sehr objektiver Befund. Das Argument, dass für dieses Geld zu wenig Leistung erbracht worden ist, ist demgegenüber eine sehr subjektive Feststellung. Man kann es auch anders sehen. Eine solche subjektive Betrachtung macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man den gesamten Haushalt und seine Einzeletats betrachtet - und das nicht in finanztechnischer Hinsicht, sondern vor allem in inhaltlicher (Wo setzt der Verband seine Schwerpunktaktivitäten?). Aber wie gesagt, das ist ein anderes Thema. 
Nein, beim Griff ins Geld muss ich widersprechen. Einen Funktionär, der sich Beitragserhöhungen leicht gemacht hätte, habe ich nirgendwo kennengelernt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Lieber Brotfisch,
hier gehts drum, was der DAFV aktiv macht - nicht was er machen sollte.
Das weiss jeder, dass das weit auseinander klafft...

Natürlich könnte Ostern und Weihnachten auf einen Tag fallen, die Hölle zufrieren - oder plötzlich beim DAFV kompetentes Personal auftauchen mit zielführenden Ideen und guter Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln.

Auf Grund der Erfahrungen mit den Altverbänden vor und während der (Kon)Fusion und der "Arbeit" des DAFV seit Rechtskraft - mit immer dem gleichen Personal, das es schon bei der (Kon)Fusion versaut hat -  sind alle diese genannten Szenarien gleich wahrscheinlich.

Wobei ich eher denke, dass die Hölle noch zufrieren wird, bevor aus einem VDSF/DAFV irgendwas Positives für Angler rauskommt.

Das hier ist die reine Zustandsbeschreibung der "Arbeit" und Kompetenz des VDSF-DAFV in 2014.

Für (konkrete) Forderungen an den DAFV, es endlich vernünftig zu machen, kannst Du gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen - auch wenn die eh beratungsresistent sind und nur in Ruhe weitermauscheln wollen.....


----------



## Elbangler_70 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=60

http://www.anglerverband.com/index....eilungen/deutscher-fischereitag-2014-in-fulda


http://www.landesanglerverband-sach...ewsevents/DAFV_AngelfischVeranst_inFischG.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zu der gequirlten S...................... äääh, zu diesen DAFV-Veröffentlichungen werd ich morgen ein paar Fragen stellen...
Die scheinen rein gar nix zu begreifen........


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich könnte garnicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte ......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

jepp, geht mir auch so............


----------



## PhantomBiss (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hsm0Ek_IaYs

Bei Minute 40:10 

Ein paar worte von Frau Happach-Kasan


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

?? 
Dass das nur bis Minute 18 geht, haste realisiert?


----------



## PhantomBiss (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

lol, falscher link. aber jetz thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Wer braucht diesen DAFV????​*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu der gequirlten S...................... äääh, zu diesen DAFV-Veröffentlichungen werd ich morgen ein paar Fragen stellen...
> Die scheinen rein gar nix zu begreifen........


So, dann mal ran.

Hier der Link zur Meldung des DAFV zum Fischereitag des DFV in Fulda:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...eilungen/deutscher-fischereitag-2014-in-fulda

Mir stellen sich da gleich wieder (viele) Fragen:


> Auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag in Fulda tagte der Arbeitskreis Angelfischerei unter der Leitung der DAFV Präsidentin Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan. Zur Diskussion standen  der Entwurf der Leitsätze des DAFV und der Entwurf der Handreichung zum Gemeinschaftsfischen.


Der "Entwurf der* Handreichung *zum Gemeinschaftsfischen"??

Wer reicht wem die Hand, wo ist der (neue?) Entwurf für Angler oder wenigstens organisierte Angelfischer nachlesbar, was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Leitlinien" und "Handreichung"??

Und vor allem:
Was ist eigentlich mit den 2013 und 2014 unter Führung des DAFV durchgeführten Veranstaltungen im In- und Ausland, die nach Ansicht (nicht nur ) von mindestens 2 Landesverbänden die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden?

Wurde dazu nichts besprochen?

Will man das aussitzen, bis es notfalls rumst?

Weil das zu klären ja viel wichtiger und drängender wäre als die "Handreichung" des DAFV an wen auch immer........

Und das ist vor allem originäre Sache des Bundes, weil das rein gar nichts mit Landesgesetzen zu tun hat.





> Es gab eine spannende Diskussion über die Gewichtung der Förderung der Angelfischerei und des Naturschutzes in den Leitsätzen des DAFV. Daraus ergab sich, die Anregung, den Schutz der Natur und die Förderung der Angelfischerei in einem Absatz der Leitsätze zusammenzuführen: Schützen durch Nützen.


Ja, ne - is klar......
Dass der beste Schutz der Natur durch deren Nutzung zu erreichen ist, weil das erst die Natur "wertvoll" macht, wissen Angler schon seit Jahrezehnten.

Nun scheint das also endlich auch bei den organisierten Angelfischern und deren Funktionären angekommen zu sein - so weit, so gut (bzw. schlecht, weil die dafür Jahrzehnte brauchen).

Nur, was man nun von einem Bundesverband erwartet, das fehlt wiederum:
Die Vorlage eines Entwurfes an die Angler oder wenigstens die organisierten Angelfischer zur Information und Diskussion.......

Klar wird das wiederum, wenn man den folgenden Satz sich auf der Zunge zergehen lässt:


> Der überarbeitete Entwurf der Leitsätze wird den Delegierten zur Beschlussfassung auf der Jahreshauptversammlung im November vorgelegt werden.



Statt also bei solch grundsätzlichen Entscheidungen und Weichenstellungen die Angler oder wenigstens die organisierten Angelfischer rechtzeitig zu informieren und mitzunehmen, machen die da oben im DAFV gleich wieder Nägel mit Köppen:
Das wird nicht vorher rausgegeben, da wird nicht informiert vorher, da gibts keine Zeit um das in Landesverbänden und Vereinen zu diskutieren und zu Verbesserungsvorschlägen und Entscheidungen zu kommen - Neeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin, woher denn???...

*
Die Neufassung soll nach diesen Sätzen wohl erst auf der Hauptversammlung vorgelegt und da gleich (am besten wohl ohne Diskussion)  beschlossen werden.....
*
Wie sagte Frau Dr. so schön?

"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend"....

Den organisierten Angelfischern scheints zu gefallen, die wehren sich ja nicht................



> Die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer sprach sich dafür aus in der Abfassung der Handreichung nicht über die gesetzlichen Regelungen der Bundesländer hinauszugehen.


Der Bundesverband ist also der Meinung, die "Handreichung" soll nicht über die in den Landesfischereigesetzen verankerten Bestimmungen zum Gemeinschaftsangeln (vergessen wurden dabei Bestimmungen zum (verbotenen) Wettangeln wie z. B. in NRW) hinausgehen ..

Über welche Bestimmungen welcher der 16  Landesgesetze?

Ist ein Bundesverband nicht (auch gerade) dazu da, hier dann das möglichst liberalste Landesrecht zu eruieren, dann zu versuchen und zu helfen, das auch in den anderen Bundesländern umzusetzen?

Statt dessen:


> Die Handreichung zum Gemeinschaftsfischen soll den Bundesländern zur Orientierung dienen, die keine eigene gesetzliche Regelung haben.


Da werden sich die Bundesländer aber freuen, die noch keine Regelung haben, wenn ihnen ein "kompetenter" Bundesverband eine "Handreichung" an die Hand gibt.....

Und was ist mit den restlichen 13 Bundesländern?
Die teilweise anglerfeindliche Regelungen haben?
Da sieht sich der Bundesverband nicht in der Pflicht?
Weil Ländersache???
Zu was braucht man denn dann diesen Bundesverband?
Zur "Handreichung"???????



> Ein Schwerpunktthema war die Forderung nach Gründung eines Fonds zur Finanzierung von gerichtlichen Klagen gegen den Betrieb von Wasserkraftanlagen.


Da bisher diesbezüglich vom DAFV nichts unternommen wurde, keine mir bekannten  Klagen des Bundesverbandes anhängen oder geplant sind, könnte man auch auf die Idee kommen, dass hier mittels eines solchen "Fonds" die Landesverbände einmal "gemolken" werden sollen..

Nachdem ja die Finanzen des DAFV mehr als eng sind und sich Ideen des Bundesverbandes zu "Umlagen" oder zu Beitragserhöhungen nicht gerade einfach durchsetzen lassen..

Und man so wieder etwas mehr "freie Finanzmasse" zur Verfügung hätte...

Fallen die Landesverbände und ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre drauf herein und die organisierten Angelfischer lassen sich das von ihren Landesverbänden gefallen:
Nicht besser verdient...............


Und die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, beweist immer wieder gerne ihre Kompetenz:


> *Bereits auf der Eröffnung* des Deutschen Fischereitages hatte die Präsidentin in ihrem Schlusswort dem Präsidenten des DFV Holger Ortel ihre Anerkennung für eine gut organisierte und interessante Veranstaltung ausgesprochen.


Bereits auf der Eröffnungsveranstaltung - also *vor* der eigentlichen Veranstaltung - konnte Frau Dr. schon sehen, wie gut organisiert und interessant die nachfolgende Veranstaltung werden würde und dafür ihr Lob aussprechen - 
Reschpekt..........

Schliessen möchte ich einfach nochmal mit der Frage:
Zu was braucht man denn dann diesen Bundesverband?


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bei mir weckts da Erinnerungen ans letzte Jahr:
9 Monate schlafen, dann so 2 - 3 Monate vor HV Hektik und Betriebsamkeit anfangen mit komplett unnötigem Rumgewurschtel - um dann nach der HV wieder alle Fragen, Wünsche und Anregungen der LV zu ignorieren - 
Und dann wieder bis 2- 3 Monate vor HV 2015 in Tiefschlaf zu versinken..


----------



## JimiG (30. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Selbstbeweihräucherung wie zu alten DDR-Zeiten. Dazu dieses Angebot Bundesländern wo es noch keine Regelungen gibt diese zu empfehlen. Kurzum heißt das dann neue Beschränkungen für die Angler einzuführen wo es die noch garnicht gibt. Die haben doch den Schuss nicht mehr gehört. So eine Truppe die so etwas verfassen sollte hier aus dem Verband mit Schimpf und Schande rausgejagt werden. Was nützt der Kampf gegen Wasserkraftanlagen wenn wir dafür bald garnicht mehr angeln gehen dürfen. Die sehen nur noch sich und nichts anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

ja, man könnte nur noch k...............................


----------



## mathei (30. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



JimiG schrieb:


> Selbstbeweihräucherung wie zu alten DDR-Zeiten. Dazu dieses Angebot Bundesländern wo es noch keine Regelungen gibt diese zu empfehlen. Kurzum heißt das dann neue Beschränkungen für die Angler einzuführen wo es die noch garnicht gibt. Die haben doch den Schuss nicht mehr gehört. So eine Truppe die so etwas verfassen sollte hier aus dem Verband mit Schimpf und Schande rausgejagt werden. Was nützt der Kampf gegen Wasserkraftanlagen wenn wir dafür bald garnicht mehr angeln gehen dürfen. Die sehen nur noch sich und nichts anderes.



sehr gut analysiert.
sicher ist der kampf gegen die wasserkraftanlagen auch wichtig, aber was ist bisher geschehen ( hauptziel von fr. dr. )
jetzt will sie noch mehr kohle dafür und auf der anderen seite wird das angeln immer mehr eingeschrenkt. das ist nur noch ein reiner naturschutzverband, der das angeln als alibi nimmt für die wasserkraft. frau dr. verschwinden sie und machen platz für einen angler, der weiß worum es anglern geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Typisch auch wieder:
Für so grundlegende Dinge werden weder vorher die Landesverbände informiert, noch der Verbandsausschuss einberufen..

Nein, auf einer Veranstaltung des DFV und nicht des DAFV musste da gekungelt werden (vielleicht wollte Frau Dr. ja, dass viele LV nicht anwesend sind, weil ja im Vorfeld schon klar war, dass viele LV nicht zu dieser DFV-Veranstaltung kommen werden?)....

Nicht nur, dass zu den Vorgängerverbänden keinerlei Verbesserung in Sachen Information und Mitnahme zu bemerken ist - mit einer ehemaligen, nicht mehr gewählten Politikerin, die man seitens der organisierten Angelfischer meinte ins Amt hieven zu müssen, ist es für mich sogar eine deutliche Verschlechterung in Sachen Information und Kommunikation...


----------



## Hezaru (2. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

2014 geht es so weiter wie bisher.
Unter aller Sau, das ganze System ist hier Krank und falsch Besetz.
Der Typ der meinte man solle keine Bilder mehr ins Netz stellen,(C&R etz.). Finanzen 2013 noch nicht Bekanntgegeben.
Null Infos an LVs. Null sichtbare Leistung, aber mehr Kohle wollen. Jede Veröffentlichung eine Peinlichkeit und Schande für Angler so einen Verband zu haben.
Ich hoffe mal im Okt. werden die Finanzen wirklich knapp und Niemand spingt ein.
Nach dem Motto: Die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff.
Ich hab hier vor Rund einem Jahr mal geschrieben es geht nur über die Finanzen. Seh ich immer noch so.
Wir Bayern betrachten das Ganze zur Zeit ja ein wenig von der Seitenlinie aus.
Die grösste Gefahr die ich zur Zeit sehe ist die, das ein LV (z.B. Bayern) wieder einsteigt.
Mit dem Motto:
Ihr haut die Alxx weg und ein paar andere, wir übernehmen die Posten und Bezahlen. Ein ganz üblicher Deal in der d. Wirtschaft.
Die Abgerissenen Ruinen von Thomas währen mir lieber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Naja, nach dem, was man so vom Fischereitag hörte, haben die immer noch nix begriffen...

Dass die Änderung der Leitlinien zum Gemeinschaftsfischen NICHT bedeutet, dass das BMF diese automatisch übernimmt, sondern dazu erst der alte Erlass ausser Kraft gesetzt werden muss und das mit BMF und Tierschutzrefenten ausgehandelt werden, hat die Mehrzahl da immer noch nicht begriffen - angeblich war das der angedachte Weg: Dem BMF das einfach zuschicken, die werden das dann schon übernehmen...

Thema Veranstaltungen des DAFV 2013/2014 und die Fragen der LV dazu wurde da auch wieder nicht beantwortet (ich persönlich glaube inzwischen, dass die oben im DAFV noch nicht mal wissen, welche Veranstaltungen da 2013/2014 alle im Namen des DAFV durchgeführt wurden (bis hin zu Kaderfischen, Weltmeisterschaften etc.), und nach welchen Regeln da geangelt wurde)..

Die angelpolitischen Leitlinien sollen ja laut Veröffentlichung DAFV erst zur Hauptversammlung vorgelegt werden (selbst wenn die jetzt noch kämen, weil die falsch veröffentlicht hätten, wäre das trotzdem zu spät zur Diskussion und Meinungsbildung in den LV) und da aber gleich beschlossen werden..

Da die Kohle nicht reicht, werden wohl einige Ostverbände (MeckPomm, Sachsen, Brandenburg sind da im Gespräch)  ihre Zahlungen für 2015 vorziehen (müssen, wollen??), weil die schon im November/Dezember ihre Beiträge von den Vereinen einziehen. Und damit ab November 2014 dann noch vom BV die Gehälter und Mieten bezahlt werden können. Das werden diese LV aber wohl kaum ihren vom DAFV so "begeisterten" Zahlern mitteilen wollen.....

Und da bis heute noch keine Zahlen zum Abschluss 2013 vorgelegt wurden, rechnen die wohl damit, dass ihre verfrühte Zahlung an den DAFV dann auch erst Ende 2015 rauskommen wird, weil man das dann auch erst wieder im Abschluss 2014 sehen kann..

Und das wollen die früher zahlen, obwohl nun nicht wie von der Mauscheltruppe in Leipzig gefordert, eine Finanzkomission (= Entmachtung Präsidium) kommen wird, keine Geschäftsstelle aufgelöst wird, kein Personal eingespart (die brauche man alle, die würden den ganzen Tag so viel arbeiten und gute Arbeit machen) - also nix gekriegt und trotzdem zahlen..

Und sie werden vom DAFV aus wohl auch versuchen, dass die Beiträge (auch entgegen des Offenen Briefes von Sachsen) schon 2015 erhöht werden, weils sonst einfach nicht hinhaut..

Ebenfalls soll wohl die bisher übliche Bezahlung der Reisekosten für jeden zweiten Delegierten der LV bei der DAFV-Hauptversammlung geschliffen werden..

Schon der vom BV ins Spiel gebrachte Fond für Klagen wegen Kraftwerken spricht ja eine deutliche Sprache:
Sie könnens im DAFV nicht aus den Beiträgen und ihrer Arbeit finanzieren...

Und weil die das nicht können, es nicht hinkriegen, weil sie sooo kompetent sind, sollen die LV nun Extrakohle in einen solchen Fond einzahlen, obwohl das originäre Aufgaben des BV sind, die er aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen finanzieren müsste.

Schon das ist wieder nichts anderes, als eine verdeckte Beitragserhöhung (zusätzlich noch zu der eh schon geplanten), ebenso wie Sache mit der Fischwaid und den Versicherungen eine Beitragserhöhung ist (weil weniger Leistung für gleichen Beitrag..).



Ebenfalls soll die "Entmachtung" der kleinen Spezial- und Ex-DAV-Westverbände im Gespräch sein.

Statt wie bisher 1 Stimme auf der HV für 4000 Mitglieder soll zukünftig ab 2000 Stimmen 1 Stimme auf der HV für einen LV zu vergeben sein.

Bedeutet:
Klein- und Spezialverbände unter 2000 Mitgliedern behalten ihre 1 Stimme..

Alle größeren Verbände verdoppeln damit aber quasi ihre Stimmenzahl.

Da es dazu eine Satzungsänderung braucht (90%) bin ich mal gespannt, wie das ausgehen, ob die Kleinen dumm genug sein werden, da nicht geschlossen dagegen zu stimmen (gerade die waren alle auch blxxx genug, der (Kon)Fusion zu zustimmen, würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn die auch der eigenen Entmachtung zustimmen würden...)....



Hezaru schrieb:


> Wir Bayern betrachten das Ganze zur Zeit ja ein wenig von der Seitenlinie aus.
> Die grösste Gefahr die ich zur Zeit sehe ist die, das ein LV (z.B. Bayern) wieder einsteigt.
> Mit dem Motto:
> Ihr haut die Alxx weg und ein paar andere, wir übernehmen die Posten und Bezahlen. Ein ganz üblicher Deal in der d. Wirtschaft.
> Die Abgerissenen Ruinen von Thomas währen mir lieber.


Und dass die xxxxxxx Bayern zuerst der (Kon)Fusion zustimmten und sich dann vom Acker machten, nun ja... Für mich auch nix anderes als der Verrat von Brandenburg und Sachsen an den DAVlern durch Fusion ohne festschreiben wichtiger Punkte, unter Zeitdruck und als Übertritt in den VDSF statt auf Augenhöhe....

Momentan sieht es so aus (nach Abstimmung letzte Mitgliederversammlung der Bayern), dass nur der Bezirksverband Mittelfranken klar sagt, dass sie nicht sehen, warum dieser BV von ihnen finanziert werden soll.

Die 6 anderen tendieren dazu, dem BV eine Chance zu geben und "möglicherweise" wieder einzutreten.

Da soll aber auch im Raum stehen, dass die Mittelfranken den bayrischen LV verlassen würden, wenn der wieder in den BV eintreten würde...

Wie die Bayern ihren Mitgliedern und Zahlern allerdings klarmachen wollen, dass sie trotz einer Beitragserhöhung für noch weniger konkrete Leistung (Versicherungen sollen weg (brauchen die Bayern ja aber scheinbar eh nicht, die scheinen ohne die DAFV-Versicherung gut klarzukommen), die AFZ-Fischwaid soll man jetzt abonnieren, Wasserkraft ist schon geregelt im Bund (siehe Besuch LSFV-NDS im Wirtschaftsministerium in Berlin, da durfte Frau Dr. sogar als Gast mit und hätte das mitkriegen müssen), Öffentlichkeitsarbeit findet nur über Internetseite und AFZ Fischwaid statt (also gar nicht - das liest ausser den Verbandlern ja kein normaler Mensch), während Peta in allen Redaktionen Print, Fernsehen, Online etc. immer wieder Berichte unterbringt, kommt vom DAFV diesbezüglich absolut nix..

Unterm Strich hast Du also damit:


Hezaru schrieb:


> 2014 geht es so weiter wie bisher.
> Unter aller Sau, das ganze System ist hier Krank und falsch Besetz.


in meinen Augen vollkommen recht..............


----------



## Riesenangler (5. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Zumal Brandenburg und Sachsen schon im letzten Jahr die Restschulden von 2013 vom BV übernommen haben. Also kann man es ja nochmals versuchen. Wie schon der alten Fritz über die Sachsen sagte: Sachsen ist ein Land, das wie ein alter Mehlsack ist. Er kann noch so leer sein, wenn man nur ordentlich schüttelt, fällt immer noch ein Mehlstäubchen heraus. Und das sagte der große König schon vor 250 Jahren. Und zur Zeit sollen eben wir mal wieder geschüttelt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Jeder, wie er will und es verdient..............

Es wehrt sich ja bei denen keiner dagegen, dass diese LV im Namen ihrer organisierten Angelfischer diesem BV für Nullleistung nicht nur Beiträge zahlen, sondern ihn sogar noch darüber hinaus finanziell fördern...

Die wollen das halt so da.......

Oder ist es doch das schlechte Gewissen der Ex-DAV-LV, weil die vom DAV kurz vor der (Kon)Fusion noch schnell die Personalkosten der Berliner Geschäftsstelle um ca. 30% hochgefahren haben???


----------



## Riesenangler (5. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was soll das denn bitte schön jetzt heißen??? Ich motze und meckere und mache auf Missstände im BV in meinem Verein aufmerksam und sabbele mir das Maul fusselig. Nur interessiert es kaum einen Und die die dann doch mal nachfragen, sind froh wenn sie nicht zu viel wissen. Wo soll ich mich denn bitteschön noch mehr wehren?|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Bist halt in der Minderheit im Verein/LV...

Und die Mehrheit bei euch will das halt so - sonst würden sie wie Du ja endlich was machen..

Mit das"verdient" haben, meine ich also nicht die wenigen Einzelnen, die sich wehren!

Sondern die Mehrheit als Masse und dumpf hinter ihren Funktionären und Delegierten hertrottende Schafherde, die das alles blind schluckt, und - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie Frau Dr. ja uns erklärte - damit als Mehrheit eben das Sagen bei den organisierten Angelfischern hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das wird noch interessant werden, wenn der DAFV nun immer weitere Klein-, Spezial- und Splitterverbände mit (wenn überhaupt) ein paar Dutzend oder hundert Mitgliedern (kleiner als viele Angelvereine) aufnimmt, wie jetzt angeblich den DSAV.

Auch interessant, wie sich manche Landesverbände dann zu dieser Entscheidung des Präsidiums stellen werden..

Die ja wieder mal vom Präsidium ohne vorherige Information oder Diskussion mit den Landesverbänden oder dem Verbandsausschuss - und gegen bereits von verschiedenen Landesverbänden der Präsidentin und dem Präsidium gegenüber  vorgetragene Bedenken - getroffen wurde.

Und ebenso interessant dürfte es dann sein, mit welcher Begründung dann zukünftig das Präsidium des DAFV die Aufnahme weiterer möglicher (mit gleicher Berechtigung) Splitter-, Klein- oder Spezialverbände wie Spinnangler, Fliegenfischer, Salmonidenangler, Wallerangler etc. argumentativ verhindern will, wenn jetzt solche Klein- und Splitterverbände aufgenommen werden. 

Oder sind die schon so klamm im DAFV, dass sie selbst um die Beiträge solcher Kleinstverbände buhlen müssen????

Obwohl:
Auf Argumente werden wir wohl lange warten müssen, damit hält sich der DAFV vermutlich genauso wenig auf mit grundsätzlichem Befolgen von Satzung oder Geschäftsordnung...

Siehe:
http://dsav.eu/dsav-nun-mitglied-in-dafv/

PS:
Ein mögliches Argument wäre natürlich, dass die vom DAFV eingesehen haben, dass weder sie als Bundesverband noch die vielen Landesverbände als Mitglieder im DAFV genügend Kompetenz in Sachen Angeln im Süßwasser haben, und dass sie deswegen einen solchen Spezial/Kleinstverband für dieses Thema noch brauchen...

Ob sie so ehrlich sein werden????

PPS:
Die machen uns einfach nicht arbeitslos, sondern sorgen durch ihre "Kompetenz" und ihr Tun immer weiter dafür, dass es stets was zu berichten gibt ;-)))))


----------



## Knispel (7. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die ja wieder mal vom Präsidium ohne vorherige Information oder Diskussion mit den Landesverbänden oder dem Verbandsausschuss - und gegen bereits von verschiedenen Landesverbänden der Präsidentin und dem Präsidium gegenüber  vorgetragene Bedenken - getroffen wurde.



Brauchen sie doch nicht - es entscheidet doch lt. Satzung nur das Präsidium über eine Neuaufnahme, da braucht sich kein LV zu beschweren. Die haben diese seltsame Satzung, welche in meinen Augen dem Präsidium diktatorische Befugnisse einräumt, doch abgesegnet ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das ist wahr.....

Und zeigt doch das Vertrauen, das die Landesverbände in diesen DAFV haben..

Da brauchts doch keine solche (Un?)Kultur mit vorheriger Information, Diskussion oder Mitnahme, oder?

Isses nicht schön?


----------



## Peter61 (8. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo Thomas,

 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				Ein Schwerpunktthema war die Forderung nach Gründung eines Fonds zur  Finanzierung von gerichtlichen Klagen gegen den Betrieb von  Wasserkraftanlagen. 			 		 	 	 
Da bisher diesbezüglich vom DAFV nichts unternommen wurde, keine  mir bekannten  Klagen des Bundesverbandes anhängen oder geplant sind,  könnte man auch auf die Idee kommen, dass hier mittels eines solchen  "Fonds" die Landesverbände einmal "gemolken" werden sollen..

Das ist nicht ganz korrekt so.
Eine Klage kannst Du nur mit geeigneten Mitteln durchsetzen. Nachdem Du in weiteren Sätzen schreibst, dass die finanziellen Mittel der DAFV kapp sind, verwundert es nicht. Es sind aber weitere Llandesverbände dabei, bei denen es ganz anders aussieht und hier soll der Fond  greifen. Das mitd en Leitlinien, welche zu erlassen und zu hoffen, dass andere die annehmen ist die eine Sache,. dies mit Diplomatie vor zu bereiten die andere.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass der DAFV daraf hofft dass der LFV Bayern wieder beitritt. Es geht ja nur um 330 Tausend Mitglieder die je Mitglie 2€ bringen. Also über 600Tausend im Etat. Ist man vermutlich vorsichtig als Landesverband etwas vor zuschreiben den Verbänden die nicht dabei sind oder den anderen Verbänden die ja freiwillig dabei sind. 
Ich meine das geht eher auf Landesebene. Allerdinsg sieht es da ja nicht anders aus. Meine Geschichte kennst Du ja.

Zu den Klagemitteln. Ich bin in einem von drei Naturschutzverbänden die anerkannter Naturschutzverband sind nach §63. Die Arbeitsgemeinschaft Main. www.argemain.de Wir haben derzeit eine Klage laufen gegen den Ausbau des Mains und brauchen dringende Unterstützung und Spenden.
Mitglied können auch Angler werden. Der Beitrag liegt bei 11€ im Jahr. Antrag gibts auf der Webseite.
Ein solcher Fond wäre hier bspw willkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



> Wenn man bedenkt, dass der DAFV daraf hofft dass der LFV Bayern wieder beitritt. Es geht ja nur um 330 Tausend Mitglieder die je Mitglie 2€ bringen.


Bayern hat 130.000 und nicht 330.000 zwangsweise über die Vereine mittelbar organisierte Zahler..

Und wenn, wie angekündigt, der mittelfränkische Bezirksverband bei Wiedereintritt der Bayern in den DAFV (ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass die Bayern so bescheuert  wären) dann aus dem bayerischen LV austritt, nochmal entsprechen weniger.



> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt so.
> Eine Klage kannst Du nur mit geeigneten Mitteln durchsetzen.


Zu dem nochmal:
Klagen des BV oder Unterstützung der LV durch den BV bei Klagen ist ORIGINÄRE Aufgabe des BV, wofür dieser seine Beitragsgelder einsetzen sollte.

Statt wieder erneut die Landesverbände zu melken über einen Fond (versteckte Beitragserhöhung), sollten sie einfach mal bei sich sparen und von ihren bisher ca. 70% zur Eigenverwaltung (aus Zahlen 2012, neuere liegen ja noch nicht vor) benötigten Haushaltsmitteln auf ein angemessenes Mass runterkommen - was treiben denn die 3 GF und 6 Angestellten den ganzen Tag (für Angler oder das Angeln)??????

Zum abrechnen und verwalten von 43 Mitgliedern (LV) reicht ja wohl ne 400-Euro-Kraft...

Wenn man aber z. B. kurz vor der Fusion noch die Personalkosten der Berliner Geschäftsstelle um ca. 30% hochjagt, darf man als BV jetzt nicht nach mehr Kohle für einen Fond schreien!!

Ist alles nur organisierte Angelfischer melken für Nullleistung und Eigenverwaltung - nicht mehr, nicht weniger...


----------



## Stoni-Killer (8. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo Thomas,
 was mich mal interessieren würde ist,
 - wie viele Mitglieder hat dieser Spezialverband DSAV (konnte ich nicht erkennen)
 - und sind diese Mitglieder nicht auch organisierte Angler in ein einem Verbandszugehörigem Verein?
 - zahlen sie nicht schon über diesen Zweig ihren Verbandsbeitrag?
  Fragen die mich bewegen.... wer kann Sie mir beantworten?

 vielen Dank 
 Stoni-Killer


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Keine Ahnung..

Ich schätze aber, dass die kaum mehr als vielleicht 50 - 100 Mitglieder haben werden.
Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Angelverein wird da vermutlich größer sein.

Und wenn DSAV - Mitglieder schon wo anders in einem dem DAFV gehörenden LV organisiert sind, zahlen die dann natürlich auch doppelt oder mehrfach an den DAFV. 
Das ist aber normal, die haben im DAFV viele Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften, da der Beitrag für den BV von jedem Verein, in dem Du bist, abkassiert und abgeführt wird.
Bist Du in 3 Vereinen, zahlst Du dreimal den Beitrag und wirst als 3 mittelbare Mitglieder gezählt.

Siehe dazu auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089
(nur ca. 2/3 sind in nur einem Angelverein, der Rest in zwei, drei oder noch mehr...)


Frag einfach den DSAV, wie die das handhaben und wie viele die sind, da hier OT. Hier gehts ja drum was der DAFV macht, nicht wie oder was der DSAV macht (könnt ihr gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen)...

Zudem ist das bis jetzt ja nur ne Meldung des DSAV, dass die aufgenommen werden sollen.

Weder gabs dazu aktuell was vom DAFV, noch ist bis dato der DSAV in der Liste der Spezialverbände beim DAFV zu finden.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (8. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung..
> 
> Ich schätze aber, dass die kaum mehr als vielleicht 50 - 100 Mitglieder haben werden.
> Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Angelverein wird da vermutlich größer sein.
> ...



Thomas,
 vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion!

 war mir auch so klar, das Doppelmitgliedschaften in Vereinen einen entsprechenden mehrfachen Beitrag bedeutet. Aber die Mitgliedschaft in mehreren Vereinen liegt einer Ausweitung der anglerischen Möglichkeit zu Grunde oder persönliche Verbundenheit zu diesem Verein(en).
 Eine Mitgliedschaft als Person in einem Verband, der wiederum Mitglied im gleichen Bundesverband ist wie man selbst mit der Vereinszugehörigkeit als organisierter Angler , ist schlicht blanker Unsinn.

 Gruß Stoni-Killer


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Eine Mitgliedschaft als Person in einem Verband, der wiederum Mitglied im gleichen Bundesverband ist wie man selbst mit der Vereinszugehörigkeit als organisierter Angler , ist schlicht blanker Unsinn.
> 
> Gruß Stoni-Killer


Verkürze das doch einfach:
Real existierende Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer = blanker Unsinn..



> Aber die Mitgliedschaft in mehreren Vereinen liegt einer Ausweitung der anglerischen Möglichkeit zu Grunde


Bezüglich DSAV ist das umso witziger, da man laut DSAV eh nicht mal bei denen Mitglied sein muss, um an deren Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen:
http://dsav.eu/verband/
Vorletzter Satz....

Damit aber genug von der neuen Trümmertruppe, hier gehts um die alte.

Für die neue könnt ihr ja gerne nen Thread aufmachen, wenn ihr das für interessant genug haltet...


----------



## Ossipeter (9. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mittelfränkischer Fischereiverband ist wegen dem Beschluss der letzten Mitgliederversammlung das LFV Bayern einen Wiedereintritt in den DAFV ins Auge zu fassen, aus dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern ausgetreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Mittelfränkischer Fischereiverband ist wegen dem Beschluss der letzten Mitgliederversammlung das LFV Bayern einen Wiedereintritt in den DAFV ins Auge zu fassen, aus dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern ausgetreten.



Witzig, ging nu aber fix - es gibt also doch Vernünftige in Bayern, auch wenns Frannggn sind ;.-)))

Bin ich mal gespannt, ob, wann und wie da informiert wird - auf den Seiten des LFV-Bayern oder der Mittelfranken findet man dazu nix bisher..

PS:
Nach telefonischer Rückfrage bei der Geschäftsstelle der Mittelfranken wurde das so bestätigt.

Die wollen nicht in den DAFV.

Sollte ein entsprechender Beschluss des LFV-Bayern kommen, der ausschliesst, dass unter den derzeitigen Bedingungen eine Rückkehr erwogen wird, würde sich der mittelfränkische Verband die Rücknahme der Kündigung vorbehalten, wäre ansonsten wohl am 01.01. 2016 raus ....

Sehr gut!!

Es gibt doch noch welche mit Rückgrat, die nicht jeden Dreck mitmachen....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin ich mal gespannt, ob, wann und wie da informiert wird - auf den Seiten des LFV-Bayern oder der Mittelfranken findet man dazu nix bisher..
> 
> ....



Ist bereits geschehen. Und zwar in der aktuellen Verbandszeitschrift. Ganzseitiger Artikel des Verbandspräsidenten. Wird erfahrungsgemäß ca. 1 Woche nachdem die Zeitschrift verschickt wurde online gestellt. Hat wahrscheinlich damit zu tun, dass zunächst die Mitglieder (vor allem die, die nicht online sind) informiert werden und dann erst die Allgemeinheit.
Gäbe dazu einiges anzumerken -ist hier aber off Topic.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Christoph90 (9. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ob das so gut ist. Unser Verband gehört sicher zu den regelgeilsten, die ich kenne. Wahrscheinlich war der DAFV einfach nicht engstirnig genug, oder denkt laut über Nachtangeln, Entnahmefenster etc. nach.


----------



## Ossipeter (9. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus der Quelle kam die Nachricht. Aber das hat mit aktueller Information wenig zu tun. Wenn es Dir möglich ist, würde ich die off-Topics gerne per e-Mail erfahren. Bist du in Landshut dabei? 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Christoph90 schrieb:


> Ob das so gut ist. Unser Verband gehört sicher zu den regelgeilsten, die ich kenne. Wahrscheinlich war der DAFV einfach nicht engstirnig genug, oder denkt laut über Nachtangeln, Entnahmefenster etc. nach.


 

Und die Frage ist, ob der Verband vorher seine Mitgliedsvereine zur Kündigung gefragt hat, nicht dass die so eine Klatsche kriegen wie Niedresachsen und wieder zurückrudern müssen.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das stimmt!!

Wobei einige der Niedersachsen, die für den Verbleib gestimmt haben, jetzt schon wieder fluchen..

Weil sie inzwischen doch Adam Riese kennen gelernt haben..

Und bemerkt, dass sie nun deswegen deutlich mehr Kohle zahlen müssen...

Wegen einem BV, der nix bringt. 
Und dass sie zukünftig auch bei der angekündigten Beitragserhöhung des BV in Nds. die Gekniffenen sind ;-))

Denn dem Präsidium des LSFV-NDS dürfte das wohl inzwischen eher wurscht sein, da der BV-Beitrag ja vom LV-Beitrag abgekoppelt wurde und extra abgerechnet und eingezogen wird..

Und wenn die Vereine nun unbedingt im BV bleiben wollen (warum auch immer), kostets so nur die Vereine und nicht mehr den LV das Geld. Sollen die das dann ihren Zahlern erklären....

Und die Kohle (bzw. die Nichtleistung für die Kohle) ist wohl auch immer das Argument des mittelfränkischen Bezirksverbandes gewesen - die kannten Adam Riese wohl schon länger (oder besser) als die Niedersachsen ;-))

Wir werden sehen, wie das weitergeht.

Die Meldungen über die LV sind hier ja im BV-Thread eh nur interessant, weil es einmal mehr zeigt, wie weit man vom vom DAFV immer propagierten "Deutschland, einig Anglerland" entfernt ist.


----------



## Hezaru (10. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nachdem der LV Bayern ausgetreten ist haben sie eine Satzungsänderung gemacht. Die DAFV Beiträge werden als Umlage weiterkassiert. Die Kohle nehmen sie alle gerne.
OK, tut Niemanden weh und kaum Jemanden fällt es auf.
Jetzt bin ich aber mal auf Mfr. gespannt.
Man könnte ja eine kleine Satzungsänderung beschliesen und die Dafv und LV Beiträge als Umlage selbst.....
Man hab ich heut wieder böse Gedanken, so sind wir Mfr. halt|rolleyes
Und wenns schlecht läuft kommen vielleicht noch andere LVs auf böse Ideen und denken über eine kleine Umlage nach...

Hoffen wir mal das Beste.. |krach:


----------



## Riesenangler (11. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ohne jetzt die Zusammenhänge zu kennen, kann ich nur Sagen: BRAVO. Endlich haben es mal einige Funktionäre gezeigt, das sie doch Eier in der Hosen haben und sich mit einem möglichen doch wieder Zwangseintritt nicht zufrieden geben und sich lieber , vielleicht mit nicht ganz so viel Rückhalt, wo immer der von BV und LV-Seite herkommen sollte, ihr eigenes aber solides Ding selber machen wollen. Hoffentlich ist das eine Initialzündung für andere Bezirks und Kreisverbänden in Deutschland, die mit den Zuständen, wie sie zur Zeit herrschen sich nicht zufrieden geben wollen und nun ausgerechnet durch Bayerische, inspiriert, auch den Mut fassen und Austreten. 
Entschuldigung für mein lausiges Deutsch, aber ich weiß mich eben nicht besser auszudrücken, bin eben ein einfacher Mensch, aber einer mit einem gesunden Kopf und den dazu gehörigen Verstand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2014)

Fischereitag NRW war heute.

Da hat auch die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, gesprochen. 

Neben ihren Lieblingsthemen Kormoran und Wasserkraft hat sie wohl beim Thema Hauptversammlung DAFV angekündigt, dass sie Anträge einbringen  werde, um für 2015 eine Zusatzumlage auf den Beitrag zu erheben und ab 2016 den Beitrag zu erhöhen, da dem DAFV das Geld nicht reicht (äääh ja, ne, is klar.. Hatten wir das nicht schon zu den Zeiten angekündigt, als die vom DAFV noch erzählten, wie toll sie finanziell dastünden??).

Wenn die Landesverbände dem zustimmen, obwohl 2013 und 2014 praktisch nicht nur nichts für Angler und das Angeln seitens des BV getan wurde, sondern dazu noch immer weiter Leistungen gekürzt wurden (Abos für Fischwaid statt frei wie bisher, kein Blinker mehr, keine Gelder mehr für Veranstaltungen (Casting, Angeln) etc., etc.), dann sollen diese abnickenden Melkkühe ruhig zahlen...

Mal sehen, ob das auch alle Vereine so mitmachen, wenn sie von ihren LV dann die Rechnung über die Zusatzumlage 2015 und die Beitragserhöhung ab 2016 kriegen. 

Oder ob sie dann endlich mal ihren "kompetenten" Funktionären und Delegierten in den LV Feuer unterm Arxxx machen - oder besser gleich aus diesen gegenüber Anglern und dem Angeln verantwortungslosen LV und damit auch aus dem BV austreten....

Das alles wird noch spannend und lustich - und nicht, dass wir nicht schon lange geschrieben hätten, dass denen im DAFV die Kohle mit ihrem bescheuerten (Kon)Fusionsvertrag und der Struktur im DAFV nie reichen wird......

Hoffentlich melken sie ihre Schafherde der willenlos abnickenden organisierten Angelfischer mal so richtig, dass vielleicht mal einer von denen wach wird ;-))))





PS:
Nach dem großmäuligen "Offenen Brief" der Mauschelsachsen (keine Beitragserhöhung ohne Aufgabe einer Geschäftsstelle, keine rückwirkende Beitragserhöhung, keine 2015, keine 2016 etc..) bin ich dann mal gespannt, ob die trotzdem Zusatzumlage und Beitragserhöhung zustimmen..

Ich nehme Wetten an ...

;-)))


----------



## mathei (13. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

na die vereine werden da garnichts machen können. die meisten hv sollten zu diesem zeitpunkt durch sein. und wenn die linientreuen deligierten es abnicken, dann fliest die kohle für 2015. auch wird es  dann keine zusätzliche versamlung mehr in diesem jahr geben um dem lv in den ar... zu treten. ergo keine kündigung mehr möglich und somit ist der mehrbetrag für 2016 auch perfekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> na die vereine werden da garnichts machen können. die meisten hv sollten zu diesem zeitpunkt durch sein. und wenn die linientreuen deligierten es abnicken, dann fliest die kohle für 2015. auch wird es  dann keine zusätzliche versamlung mehr in diesem jahr geben um dem lv in den ar... zu treten. ergo keine kündigung mehr möglich und somit ist der mehrbetrag für 2016 auch perfekt.


Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich melken sie ihre Schafherde der willenlos abnickenden organisierten Angelfischer mal so richtig, dass vielleicht mal einer von denen wach wird ;-))))


Man kann auch im Verein wie im LV ausserordentliche Mitgliederversammlungen zu solch wichtigen Themen einberufen - wenn man nicht willenlos alles hinnehmen will..

Nimmt mans trotzdem hin und versucht nix - nicht besser verdient..


----------



## Blauzahn (13. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Nach dem großmäuligen "Offenen Brief" der Mauschelsachsen (keine Beitragserhöhung ohne Aufgabe einer Geschäftsstelle, keine rückwirkende Beitragserhöhung, keine 2015, keine 2016 etc..) bin ich dann mal gespannt, ob die trotzdem Zusatzumlage und Beitragserhöhung zustimmen..
> 
> Ich nehme Wetten an ...
> ...



Jaja... die "Mauschelsachsen" - die so blöd waren / sind ihre Mitglieder über ihre Aktivitäten zu informieren - ganz im Gegensatz zu anderen...

Gut Holz und weitermachen ;-)

Nen "PS" hab ich aber auch noch:
Großmäulig ist nur der, der sich bei der Lösung eines Problems auf Höhe von 80cm bewegt, was ungefähr so hoch wie ein Stammtisch ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nachdem sie zuerst ihre Angler verraten haben (Fusion nur ohne Zeitdruck, auf Augenhöhe, nur mit festschreiben wichtiger Punkte) ist diese "Information" auch nichts weiter als Sand in die Augen streuen..

Und davon, dass alle Landesverbände über die Ergebnisse des Mauscheltreffens in Sachsen und den da verabredeten "Weg" informiert werden sollten:
Wieder ein gebrochenes Versprechen mehr - nur Schweigen im Walde.......

Das Schöne, man kann sie eben an ihren Taten messen:
Man wird sehen, ob sie auch diesmal wieder die Angler verraten und für Beitragserhöhung und Sonderzulage stimmen oder nicht..

Sollten sie tatsächlich gegen Sonderzulage und Beitragserhöhung stimmen (was ich nicht glaube), werde ich natürlich ein großes Mea Culpa anstimmen für diesen Ausnahme/Einzelfall....

Vielleicht entschuldigt sich der sächsische Mauschelverband auch mal für das Brechen der Versprechen gegenüber seinen Anglern vor der (Kon)Fusion und nach der Mauschelsitzung...??

Dass man sehen kann, dass von denen mehr kommt als von einem Stammtisch.........

Davon ab, da es hier ja nicht um die Sachsen geht:
Man wird ja sehen, wie die anderen LV abstimmen, ob sie für eine Nullleistung des Bundesverbandes bereit sind noch mehr Kohle für dessen blossen Erhalt und Eigenverwaltung auszugeben - vom ihnen von den bei ihnen nur mittelbar organisierten, aber voll zahlenden Angelfischern anvertrauten Geld..

Denn - wie Frau Dr. so schön ausführte - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, braucht es dazu ja eine Mehrheit auf der HV...

Man wird also sehen, welche LV ihre Zahler an den BV verraten und welche nicht.........

An ihren Taten wird man sie wieder messen können......

Und, wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich melken sie ihre Schafherde der willenlos abnickenden organisierten Angelfischer mal so richtig, dass vielleicht mal einer von denen wach wird ;-))))


Man kann auch im Verein wie im LV ausserordentliche Mitgliederversammlungen zu solch wichtigen Themen einberufen - wenn man nicht willenlos alles hinnehmen will..

Nimmt mans trotzdem hin und versucht nix - nicht besser verdient..


----------



## Dunraven (15. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und die Frage ist, ob der Verband vorher seine Mitgliedsvereine zur Kündigung gefragt hat, nicht dass die so eine Klatsche kriegen wie Niedresachsen und wieder zurückrudern müssen.|rolleyes




Dann solltest Du auch noch erwähnen das Niedersachsen seine Mitglieder gefragt hat. 50% wollten im BV bleiben, 4,4% Austreten, 2,5% haben nichts angegeben, 0,1% war die Mitgliedschaft im BV egal und der Rest wollte erst einmal abwarten. Es war also quasi ein Patt, so dass die Kündigung schon richtig war damit keine langen Fristen im Wege stehen wenn die 50% die nicht drin bleiben wollten für die Kündigung stimmen (und von den 50% die drin bleiben wollten auch noch 0,1% sich um entscheiden). Also alles knapp und offen.

Sieht man auch daran das laut der Umfrage "nur" 20,6% aus dem LV Austreten wollten wenn man aus dem BV austritt und 2,7% zu einem anderen LV wechseln würden. Was interessant ist, denn wenn die 20,6% scheinbar nicht zu einem anderen LV wechseln wollten, wären sie ganz Verbandslos gewesen. Beeindruckend wenn man bedenkt das sie ja wegen dem Austritt aus dem BV kündigen wollten, und dann quasi gleichzeitig nicht in einen LV wechseln wollten der noch Mitglied im BV ist. |supergri Oder sie wollten evt. einen vierten LV gründen. 

Nicht so knapp war es dann auf der JHV, als grob gesagt 2/3 gegen den Antrag gestimmt haben die Kündigung zurück zu nehmen. 

Zu sagen das die Mitglieder nicht gefragt wurden, ist also, besonders anhand der klaren Datenlage (nur 50% wollten raus, knapp 2/3 wollten die Kündigung auf der JHV nicht zurückziehen, und sich bis zur Abstimmung ein Bild machen). schlicht falsch. Es gab vor der Abstimmung zwei Mal keine Mehrheit für einen Austritt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, mal sehen was meine "Landsleute" sagen wenn ihnen denn eine mindestens 100 % Beitragserhöhung bzw. "Sonderumlage" zur Sicherstellung des laufenden Betriebes seitens des BV ins Haus flattert.



Ob die gleich mit hundert Prozent Erhöhung kommen werden oder ob die einfach versuchen, mittels Umlage für 2015 und Erhöhung erst ab 2016 mit kleineren Beträgen den Laden am Laufen zu halten (Selbsterhalt und Eigenverwaltung, wirklich getan haben sie ja sonst auch nix seit Gründung und die LV hats ja nicht gestört), das wird sich zeigen.

Dass die mit 2 Geschäftsstellen, 3 GF, 6 Angestellten, der verlustbringenden GmbH mit 1 GF und 1 Angestellten, einem übergroßen Präsidium (müssen ja viele "bedacht" werden) und überkommenen, unnötigen Strukturen nie auf einen finanziell grünen Zweig kommen werden, dürften nur wenige Bundesverbandsclaqeure anders sehen.


Und wir waren gestern zu einem Kurzbesuch auf dem Fischereitag des Bezirksverbandes Mittelfranken eingeladen, um Informations- und Hintergrundgespräche zu führen. 

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
*Bezirk Mittelfranken beim LFV-Bayern: Bloss nicht in den DAFV!​*
Wir hatten bereits darüber berichtet, dass der Bezirksverband Mittelfranken bei seinem Landesverband (Landesfischereiverband Bayern) austreten will, da dieser sich nicht davon distanziert, wieder in den DAFV einzutreten und so die Gefahr besteht, dass auch der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken wieder den DAFV mitfinanzieren müsse:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4204124#post4204124

Und da lag es nahe, den Kontakt zu suchen und ein Gespräch zu führen, wie es zu so einer klaren, eindeutigen Haltung gegenüber dem Dachverband kommt, dass man sogar aus dem eigenen Landesverband austreten will, um einem Eintritt in den DAFV entgehen zu können.

Wir waren am 14.09.2014 zu einem Kurzbesuch auf dem Fischereitag des Bezirksverbandes Mittelfranken eingeladen, um dazu Informations- und Hintergrundgespräche zu führen. 

Gesprochen haben wir dabei mit Peter Naumann von der Geschäftsstelle, wir kamen genau zu der Zeit, als Präsident Loscher-Frühwald Ehrungen vornahm. Wir werden aber nochmal einen Termin zu einem ausführlicheren Gespräch suchen.

Dass ein Jugendlicher mit einem 26-Pfund-Karpfen Verbandskönig wurde, haben wir daher leider nur am Rande mitgekriegt.

Der zweite, ein Erwachsener mit einem 22 Pfund-Karpfen, dürfte da angesichts seines Fanges gestaunt haben, dass er mit so einem tollen Fisch nur Zweiter wurde.

Zum Thema Austritt aus dem DAFV
Die haben Beschlüsse zum Austritt aus dem ehem. Bundesverband VDSF und dem LFVB, sogar mehrere. Der erste wohl schon aus 2005, da schon waren sie mit dem finanziellen Gebaren des damaligen VDSF unter Mohnert nicht zufrieden, weil schon da abzusehen war, dass die Gelder im VDSF auch bei der damaligen Geschäftsführung unter Aufzehrung aller Rücklagen nicht lange gut gehen könnte. 

Nachdem wir die freudige Mitteilung machen konnten, dass es laut Rede Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auf dem Fischereitag am 13.09.2014 in NRW, Anträge für die Hauptversammlung des DAFV geben wird für eine Zusatzumlage 2015 und eine Beitragserhöhung ab 2016, gabs in Mittelfranken nur Kopfschütteln.

Und die Meinung, dass damit wohl ein Wiedereintritt der Bayern auch bei den anderen Bezirksverbänden nicht gerade wahrscheinlicher werden würde.

Und dass der Bezirksverband Mittelfranken bei einem evtl. Eintritt des LFVB in den DAFV aus dem LFV Bayern raus wäre, wenn von da keine klaren Signale kommen würden, auf einen Wiedereintritt in einen solchen Pleiteverband wie den DAFV zu verzichten.

Auf Grund der Bewirtschaftung vieler Gewässer durch den Verband selber und nicht nur durch dessen Vereine wäre dieser weder auf den Landesverband noch auf einen untätigen und finanziell desolaten Bundesverband angewiesen und könnte auch so gut in Mittelfranken arbeiten.

Angelpolitisch wird der Bezirk Mittelfranken bei seiner Linie bleiben, nichts unternehmen gegen das Angeln aus Gründen des Nahrungsmittelerwerbs bzw. Hegegründen, dem Entnahmegebot von maßigen Fischen und dem Nachtangelverbot von 24 - 5 Uhr an den Verbandsgewässern (viele von der öffentlichen Hand gepachtet (Land (fränkische Seenplatte)) und (Bund (RMD)).


Unter den augenblicklichen Bedingungen scheint also die Spaltung im "Deutschland, verbandsseinig Angelfischerland" durch die schlechte Arbeit des DAFV sowohl im fachlichen Bereich (Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit) wie auch vor allem durch die bewiesene finanzielle "Kompetenz" des Bundesverbandes eher zu zunehmen denn weniger zu werden…

Wer bei klarem Verstand ist, will diesem Bundesverband nicht noch mehr Geld für Nullleistung in den Rachen schmeissen...

Und man wird ja sehen, wie das weitergeht:“




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man wird ja sehen, wie die anderen LV abstimmen, ob sie für eine Nullleistung des Bundesverbandes bereit sind noch mehr Kohle für dessen blossen Erhalt und Eigenverwaltung auszugeben - vom ihnen von den bei ihnen nur mittelbar organisierten, aber voll zahlenden Angelfischern anvertrauten Geld..
> 
> Denn - wie Frau Dr. so schön ausführte - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, braucht es dazu ja eine Mehrheit auf der HV...
> 
> ...





















Rechts Herr Naumann, links Finkbeiner


----------



## Hezaru (15. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich muss sagen:
Respekt, Mfr. hat eine Meinung und steht auch dazu#6
Ich halte sie für richtig, Andere für falsch.
Egal, Hauptsache man hat eine eigene Meinung und Begründung.

Der BV will (braucht) eine Umlage für 2015 und eine Beitragserhöhung für 2016.
Die haben im Sep.2014 noch nicht mal den Abschluss für 2013 vorgelegt (oder hab ich was verpasst?) und wollen gleichzeitig 
mehr Beiträge?|bigeyes
Also früher, z.B. im Wilden Westen, hätte sich das Niemand getraut. Geschweige den Überlebt
Daher wohl auch der Spruch: Die guten alten Zeiten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und immer gehts weiter mit dem Thema Finanzen beim DAFV....

Gestern ging eine Mail raus an die Landesverbände, mit der wohl der DAFV hofft, neue Geldquellen zu erschliessen bzw. sein eigenes Geld dabei zu sparen.

Weil an der Sitzung des Arbeitskreises Angelfischerei des DAFV beim Deutschen Fischereitag des DFV in Fulda die Gründung eines Fonds „Wasserrahmenrichtlinie (WRRL)" von einigen ("etlichen") Landesverbänden befürwortet worden wäre, und "einige" Landesverbände dazu gleich dem Bundesverband das Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer in den Rachen schmeissen wollen, wurde schon ein Konto vom DAFV dafür eingerichtet. 

Da können die schnell sein vom DAFV - die Abrechnung 2013 wurde dagegen immer noch nicht vorgelegt, die Vorgänge um die verlustbringende GmbH genauso wenig geklärt wie die Ex-DAV-Grundstücke oder die 30%-Erhöhung der Personalkosten für die Berliner Geschäftsstelle. 

Dienen soll dieser Fond angeblich ja zur Finanzierung möglicher Gerichtsverhandlungen wg. Wasserechten/Kraftwerken etc...

So weit, so gut (oder, wie fast immer im Falle des DAFV: so schlecht) ...

Denn:
*Das gehört zum originären Grund- und Kerngeschäft eines Bundesverbandes, die dazu notwendigen Mittel aus seinen Beiträgen zur Verfügung zu stellen für mögliche Verhandlungen.*

*Mit der Gründung dieses Fonds wird also nur  einmal mehr vom DAFV zugegeben, dass sie die Finanzen nicht im Griff haben und dazu Sonderzahlungen von den Landesverbänden brauchen!!*

Schon alleine die Liquiditätsreserve, die laut Geschäftsordnung vorhanden sein sollte, würde für einige solcher Prozesse ausreichen (über 300.000 Euro müss(t)en das sein)...

*Fragen:*
Wo ist denn diese Reserve und wie hoch ist sie noch?

Warum wird die nicht genutzt?

Warum müssen da Landesverbände einspringen?

Ist das Konto des Fonds ein Sperrkonto oder ein Konto, dessen Guthaben nur für einen bestimmten Zweck ausgegeben werden darf?

Wenn ja, wo steht das (ist aus den Kontendaten, die übermittelt wurden, jedenfalls nicht zu ersehen)..??

Ist dem DAFV und den Landesverbänden, die das Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer dem Bundesverband für diesen Fond in den Rachen werfen, auch klar, dass bei einer Insolvenz dieses Geld dann in die Konkursmasse mit einfliesst?

Ist den Landesverbänden, die das Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer dem Bundesverband für diesen Fond in den Rachen werfen, auch klar, dass die Verfügungsgewalt für das Konto alleine beim DAFV-Präsidium liegt - und das Geld keineswegs nur für den genannten Zweck ausgegeben werden muss, sondern für alle anderen Aufgaben des DAFV auch verwendet werden kann?

Soll das der Ausweg sein, um mehr flüssiges Geld zu haben, da der Verband ja bekannterweise finanziell mehr als klamm ist und man so zuerst mal eine Umlage oder Beitragserhöhung oder die Insolvenz verhindern kann??

Sind die Landesverbände, die das Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer dem Bundesverband für diesen Fond in den Rachen werfen, sich auch darüber klar, dass sie nach der Zahlung keinerlei Kontrolle mehr haben, ob das Geld nicht einfach zur Rettung des DAFV eingesetzt wird?

Haben die Landesverbände, die das Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer dem Bundesverband für diesen Fond in den Rachen werfen, nicht nachgefragt wie es ein kann, jetzt so einen Fond finanzieren zu müssen, wenn die Quote aus den Beiträgen für den DAFV für Eigenverwaltung, Personal, Miete etc.  bei 65-  bis über 75 % liegt (je nachdem, was man alles einrechnet) und warum der Verband nicht zuerst mal bei sich selber spart?

*Oder anders gefragt:*
Wie bescheuert muss man als Landesverband sein, diesem Bundesverband noch zusätzliches Geld in den Rachen zu schmeissen, nachdem der ja schon bewiesen hat, das Geld nicht gerade zu vermehren oder zielgerichtet (ausser für Eigenverwaltung) einzusetzen??

*Oder ganz anders gefragt:*
Gehts noch?????




PS:
Hätten die sich abseits des Bundesverbandes ein eigenes Spezialkonto dafür eingerichtet, wo man sicher sein könnte, das die Kohle nicht in Schwarzen Löchern beim Bundesverband versickert, könnte man der Sache wenigstens noch einen gewissen Sinn und Verstand attestieren - so wird leider nur wieder einmal mehr die "Kompetenz" auch der den DAFV tragenden LV bewiesen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mich würde ja mal noch interessieren (weil das nicht in der Mail stand), welche genau der genannten "einige" Landesverbänden tatsächlich den so dringenden Wunsch haben, dem DAFV für seine "Leistung" schnell noch mehr Kohle hinter her zu schmeissen - und ob sie das auch ihren Mitgliedern (Vereinen)  und den das alles letztlich bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer sagen werden .....

Wer also von seinem LV informiert wurde, dass die schnell dem DAFV noch mehr Kohle hinterher werfen, dies bitte hier posten.

Ansonsten könnt ihr ja mal bei euren LV nachfragen, ob die auch zu diesen zusätzlich zahlen wollenden "Helden" gehören...


----------



## mathei (18. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

ist sowas nicht eigentlich eine beschlusssache der hv, oder kann da nur der einzahlen wer möchte und wer nicht, dann ebend nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

In dem Fall soll das wohl freiwillig sein (was einen erhellenden Blick auf die Intelligenz der LV garantiert, die da tatsächlich zahlen sollten ;-))))

Hätten die sich abseits des Bundesverbandes ein eigenes Spezialkonto dafür eingerichtet, wo man sicher sein könnte, das die Kohle nicht in Schwarzen Löchern beim Bundesverband versickert, könnte man der Sache wenigstens noch einen gewissen Sinn und Verstand attestieren - so wird leider nur wieder einmal mehr die "Kompetenz" auch der den DAFV tragenden LV bewiesen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und auch die Kollegen der Printpresse haben ihr bisheriges Schweigen aufgegeben zum DAFV und seinem Treiben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292008


----------



## Peter61 (25. September 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelpolitisch wird der Bezirk Mittelfranken bei seiner Linie bleiben, nichts unternehmen gegen das Angeln aus Gründen des Nahrungsmittelerwerbs bzw. Hegegründen, dem Entnahmegebot von maßigen Fischen und dem Nachtangelverbot von 24 - 5 Uhr an den Verbandsgewässern (viele von der öffentlichen Hand gepachtet (Land (fränkische Seenplatte)) und (Bund (RMD)).


Schöne anglerfreundliche angelpolitische verstaubte Haltung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer gehts weiter mit dem Thema Finanzen beim DAFV....
> 
> Gestern ging eine Mail raus an die Landesverbände, mit der wohl der DAFV hofft, neue Geldquellen zu erschliessen bzw. sein eigenes Geld dabei zu sparen.
> 
> ...


Erste Infos vom Delegiertenmaterial kommen durch, muss das aber alles durcharbeiten.

Dass wenigstens das Delegiertenmaterial gerade noch rechtzeitig kam, nachdem schon die Tagesordnung nicht satzungsgemäß rausging (8 Wochen vorher), soll man das jetzt loben?

Ab 2016 sollen es dann wohl 3 Euro Beitrag sein *(also eine Erhöhung der Beiträge um 50% für immer weniger Leistung!*), Umlage 2015 soll 20 Cent zusätzlich sein (und der oben beschriebene Fond kommt ja auch noch oben drauf, nicht zu vergessen). 
Weil die im DAFV ja anscheinend nicht mit Kohle umgehen können und deswegen das schon 2015 gebraucht wird.

Und diese Mehrbeiträge sind ja für immer weniger Leistung, AFZ soll abonniert werden statt kostenlos wie bisher, Blinker für Vereine fiel weg, Versicherungen sollen gekündigt werden etc..

Mal sehen, ob die Landesverbände dem allem so zustimmen (in ihrer "Kompetenz" scheint mir das sicher) und wie sie diese Erhöhungen um 50% für Minderleistungen dann ihren Vereinen erklären..

Und wenn sich das die Vereine dann auch noch von ihren LV gefallen lassen; und die da organisierten Angelfischer, die das am Ende ja alles zahlen müssen, das auch alles schlucken:
Dann haben sie es wirklich nicht besser verdient, die organisierten Angelfischer und kriegen so, was sie verdient haben, wollen und wünschen.

Aber am Ende werden sie wie bisher wohl auch wieder alles blind und stumpf abnicken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

>Und jetzt zählt Frau Dr. auch noch auf uns (oder so....):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ig-oder-ein-luxus-auf-den-man-verzichten-kann

Die Frage in der Überschrift der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, würde ich sogar ähnlich beantworten wie sie:
_EIN GEMEINSAMER DACHVERBAND DER ANGLER - NOTWENDIG ODER EIN LUXUS, AUF DEN MAN VERZICHTEN KANN?_

> Ein guter Dachverband wäre *DRINGEND!!!* notwendig.

> Der real existierende DAFV wäre jedoch *DRINGEND!!* abzuschaffen.

Was man an ihrer nichtssagenden Veröffentlichung wieder klar sehen kann.

Ein bisschen blablabla, wie wohl bei vielen Politikern üblich. 

Konkretes?
oooch neeee, lieber doch wieder nicht....

Dabei haben wir schon genügend konkrete Fragen (und werden darauf sowenig eine Antwort erhalten wie die Landesverbände nach anderthalb Jahren auf ihre konkreten Fragen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen​*In gut 8 Wochen steht die Hauptversammlung des DAFV an.
> 
> Früher war es mal üblich, zusammen mit der endgültigen Einladung/Tagesordnung auch das Material für die Delegierten zu verschicken.
> Laut Satzung DAFV muss aber nur noch Einladung und Tagesordnung bis SPÄTESTENS 8 Wochen vor der Hauptversammlung vorliegen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

PS:
Nach deutschem Recht darf ich leider nicht schreiben, was ich wirklich denke...


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

RUE SEMIE

Thomas ab aufs Boot,frische Luft,mit c und T Rigs auf Dorsch.

mfg Norbert


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wenn das endlich vernünftige Verbände machen würde, würd ich 24/7 angeln gehen und brav die Schnauze halten..

So muss ich mich halt mit dem Elend beschäftigen, damit wenigstens die paar, dies interessiert, sich auch irgendwo informieren und diskutieren können..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wie..fühlst du dich Verbandsseitig etwa nicht bestens ge..,ups,pardon vertreten ?

Undankbare Ketzer


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wie..fühlst du dich Verbandsseitig etwa nicht bestens ge..,ups,pardon vertreten ?
> 
> Undankbare Ketzer


Sorry, siehe dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Nach deutschem Recht darf ich leider nicht schreiben, was ich wirklich denke...


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und ich, darf manchmal nicht Denken was ich schreibe.
 Gott sei dank sind Gedanken noch nicht Strafbar, sonst würde ich im Angesicht der Politik "Unseres" Verbandes und der Situation in Deutschland im Allgemeinen im Bau sitzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Delegiertenmaterial zur Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV*​*Beitragerhöhung um 50% soll beschlossen werden*​

So, mal den ersten  Überblick verschafft über das Delegiertenmaterial und die Tagesordnung etc..

Wieder viel Zeug zu lesen, ich muss das natürlich erst alles wieder im Einzelnen durchackern..

*Daher hier nur erste Infos in Kurzform:*

Laut Satzung  des DAFV hätte die Tagesordnung 8 Wochen vor Sitzung mitgeschickt werden müssen, kam aber erst mit dem Delegiertenmaterial zusammen auf den letzten Drücker, gerade  6 Wochen vorher. Hat ja aber schon letztes Jahr keinen LV gestört und die haben das alle geschluckt

Damit kann aber eigentlich jeder LV, dem irgendein Beschluss auf der HV nicht passt, diesen wohl mit nicht geringen Erfolgsaussichten anfechten ..

*Die Anträge*
Es gibt nun inzwischen die x-te Variante der "Handreichung zu Gemeinschaftsfischen", die zur Abstimmung gestellt werden soll, genau wie die neuen angelpolitischen Leitlinien kamen die aber ja so spät in Umlauf (die zur Abstimmung fälligen Gemeinschaftsfischenleitlinien wurde den LV erst jetzt mit dem Delegiertenmaterial zugesandt), so dass eine Diskussion oder Entscheidungsfindung in den Landesverbänden gar nicht mehr stattfinden konnte - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend halt..

_Die Delegierten werden natürlich am Ende trotz satzungswidriger Zusendung der Tagesordnung und ohne Diskussion Leitlinien/Gemeinschaftsangeln in ihren LV oder Vereinen am Ende wie immer alles freudig abnicken..._

Mit den Beiträgen der Bayern und vom VfG und dem Zusatzbeitrag der Ex-DAV-Landesverbände (zusammen ca. 300.000 - 320.000 Euro), welche ja für 2014 wegfallen, schaffte es der Verband wohl gerade knapp über Null in den Finanzen 2013.

Da dies alles 2014 fehlte, werden sie wohl kein Wort darüber verlieren, wie die momentane finanzielle Situation ist - man hat ja noch ein Jahr Zeit bis zur nächsten HV...

Dementsprechend wurden aber vorsorglich im Haushaltsplan für 2015 die schon für 2014 gekürzten Posten weiter und noch extremer zusammen gestrichen.

Besonders betroffen davon:
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit 
Angeln
Meeresangeln
Europaarbeit
Jugendarbeit 
Casting

Ausser dem Erhalt der Geschäftsstellen und der Eigenverwaltung bleibt nun praktisch nix mehr über, was der DAFV für das Geld der organisierten Angelfischer leistet.....

_Die Delegierten werden natürlich am Ende trotz satzungswidriger Zusendung der Tagesordnung und trotz dieses praktisch rein zum Eigenerhalt ohne jeden Nutzen für Landesverbände, Vereine oder organisierte Angelfischer aufgestellten Haushalt am Ende wie immer freudig abnicken.._.

Ebenso wird wohl der Antrag zum Austritt aus dem DOSB (Deutscher olympischer Sportbund) durchgehen. 

*Und sicher werden die Delegierten auch der Erhöhung des Mitgliedbeitrages um 50% zustimmen ab 2016 und der Umlage von 20 Cent für 2015* - und sicherlich wird Frau Dr. wieder darüber abstimmen lassen, dass der DAFV auch die laut Geschäftsordnung vorgeschriebene Liquiditätsreserve auch 2015 unterschreiten darf..

Und das, obwohl wie beim Mauscheltreffen bei den Sachsen eigentlich gefordert, nun weder einer Geschäftsstelle aufgegeben wird noch etwas von der da geforderten Finanzkommission zu lesen ist im Delegiertenmaterial.

_Obwohl also nur gekürzt wird, die Liquiditätsreserve nicht reicht, es nun wirklich nur noch um Eigenverwaltung und Selbsterhalt des DAFV geht, werden die Delegierten natürlich diese Beitragserhöhung um 50% (nennt sich in DAFV-Sprech: Beitragsanpassung)  am Ende wie immer freudig abnicken..._

Ebenso gibt es einen Antrag, das Präsidium zu beauftragen,  den Abstimmungsschlüssel für die HV zu überarbeiten, um die großen Landesverbände, welche die Arbeit des DAFV maßgeblich finanzieren würden, bei Abstimmungen im DAFV besser zu stellen.

Wir berichteten ja schon vor Wochen, dass zukünftig nach unseren Informationen nicht mehr pro 4.000 Mitglieder eine Stimme auf der HV gezählt werden soll, sondern pro 2.000.

Damit würde sich die Stimmenzahl größerer Verbände verdoppeln, während die kleinerer und der kleinen Spezialverbände (mit meist unter 2.000 Mitgliedern) gleich bleiben würde ...

Dummerweise stehen auch in der Satzung des DAFV (§9/2) die Stimme pro 4.000 Mitglieder festgeschrieben, so dass hier auch eine Satzungsänderung notwendig wäre, welche wiederum eine Mehrheit von 90% brauchen würde.

_Die Delegierten werden auch das natürlich am Ende, auch gerade die der kleinen Verbände, die man damit entmachten will, wie immer freudig abnicken..._

Und es gibt auch noch einen Antrag darauf, dass die LV nicht wie bisher die Kosten für jeden 2. Delegierten zur Anfahrt auf die HV bezahlt bekommen - nicht mal dazu reicht mehr das Geld...

*Mein Kommentar dazu:*
Alles in allem alles wie gehabt....

Seien wir dankbar für einen solch kompetenten Bundesverband und kritiklos alles schluckende und abnickende Landesverbände, die so den kompetenten Bundesverband ohne Störung arbeiten lassen...

Da capo DAFV, die Angler werden euch auch gerade für eure so eindeutig gezeigte Kompetenz ab jetzt massenweise nachrennen und euch die Kohle hinterherschmeissen für eure erfolgreiche Arbeit und den besonnenen Einsatz der Millionen von Anglern abgezockter Euros jedes Jahr..

oder so............................................................................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

PS:
Und dass weder die Geschäftsstellen (3 GF, 6 Angestellte), noch das Präsidium mit seinen 13 Mitgliedern, noch die Referenten es schaffen, bei einem so lange feststehenden Termin wie der Mitgliederversammlung wenigstens die Veranstaltungstermine für 2015 zusammen zu bekommen und sich dazu im Anschreiben entschuldigen und die nachreichen müssen, zeigt ja auch wieder einmal mehr die geballte Kompetenz von Ehren- und Hauptamt im DAFV..

Gratulation!

PPS:
Nur zur Erinnerung, unsere Fragen bezüglich der "Tätigkeit" des DAFV für Angler und das Angeln sind natürlich weiterhin unbeantwortet:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> es sind nun seit Rechtskraft des DAFV im Mai 2013 fast anderthalb Jahre ins Land gegangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Kurze Nachfragen:
 - wann ist die HV genau?
 - die Erhöhung 50% + Umlage 20c steht als Abstimmungspunkt konkret so drin?
 - hilf mir auf die Sprünge; momentan reichen die LVs 2,50€ pro Vereinsmitglied durch, oder? Der Betrag ist gleich bei allen LVs? Ab 2016 also 3,75€ angedacht?
 - die Beiträge für 2015 werden bei den Vereinen um diese Zeit von den Mitgliedern eingesammelt ...zu _jetzt_ gültigen Konditionen, also auch LV-Abgabe. Wo sollen die LVs die 0,20€ hernehmen? Aus eigener Tasche? Nachträglich bei den Vereinen einfordern (Beschlüsse gibt's dazu bisher nicht auf LV-Mitglieder-Ebene)? Haben die ****säcke auch Ideen dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wochenende ab 14.11.

Beitrag momentan 2 Euro.

Erhöhung ab 2016 auf 3 Euro (= 50%)

Warum die 20 Cent für 2015 als Umlage brauchen, obwohl der Haushalts"plan/voranschlag" eigentlich ausgeglichen ist, bleibt deren Geheimnis.

Die 20 Cent sollen dann angeblich mit der Erhöhung 2016 verrechnet werden (nur, warum brauchen die bei ausgeglichenem Haushaltsplan für 2015 dann noch 20 Cent pro Mitglied zusätzlich? Da dies ja noch nicht eingerechnet ist, da erst drüber abgestimmt werden muss...)..

Wobei eine Umlage auch bei Mehrheitsentscheid rechtlich nur schwer eingetrieben werden kann, wenn ein LV das nicht bezahlen würde (wobei die alles abnicken und bezahlen werden, ist ja nur die Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer, welche die Landesverbände beim BV da für nix verbraten...) bzw. dann eine Möglichkeit zur fristlosen Kündigung bieten könnte....

Die Kompetenz im Bundesverband und den abnickenden - und die Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer verschleudernden LV - freut und überrascht mich doch immer wieder.........

Aber die wollen das ja so, die organisierten Angelfischer....


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Danke #h


 Und natürlich "danke :e " an die, die fürs Nichts- & Falsch-Tun auch noch mehr Kohle von mir haben wollen ...zum puren Selbsterhalt, den ich auch nicht will.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich sage dir doch, die machen deine Mails nicht mehr auf. So nach dem Motto: Och ne, schon wieder der alte nervige "Sack" vom AnglerBoard. Darauf reagieren wir erst gar nicht.Kannste glauben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Naja, zumindest einer der kompetenten LV-Präsis will die Mails nicht mehr an seine Adresse, sondern an die Adresse seiner Geschäftstelle, so in einer Mail an mich..
;-)))

Und so viel Besucher, wie innerhalb einer Stunde nach Versenden der Mail bei uns im Artikel waren, da müssen das zumindest einige gelesen haben (ob sies auch verstanden haben???)

Wie gesagt, wichtig ist - im Hinblick auf möglicherweise Kommendes - dass nachgewiesen ist, dass die informiert waren bzw. hätten sein können...

Ich mach meine Arbeit - und warte drauf, dass die Verbandler endlich mal anfangen, die ihre zu machen und diesen untätigen BV zurecht zu stutzen und ihm nicht noch mehr Kohle für nix hinter zu schmeissen.....

Aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema...

Kümmert euch lieber bei euren Landesverbänden drum, dass die die Informationen offen legen und auch nach der HV ihr Abstimmungsverhalten, damit ihr dann wisst, wem ihr am Ende die Beitragserhöhung zu verdanken habt.

Wenn das die organisierten Angelfischer nicht machen und sich weiter alles gefallen lassen, plädiere ich gleich für eine Erhöhung des Beitrages auf 50 Euro/Zahler - die Schafherde rennt schon hinterher und wird auch das schlucken, abnicken und am Ende bezahlen.....

Nicht besser verdient...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Noch nie passte dieser Spruch besser, als zur Verbandswelt...

_Und aus dem Chaos sprach eine Stimme zu mir: "Lächle und sei froh, es könnte schlimmer kommen!", und ich lächelte und war froh, und es kam schlimmer...!_

Es ist einfach nur noch bitter, was da abläuft und die "Delegierten" mit der Kohle der Mitglieder machen! Ich dachte die Delegierten vertreten die Interessen der Mitglieder und nicht die der Verbände? Ich glaube kaum, dass - wenn man mal wirklich die "Leistungen" des DAFV auf allen HV der Vereine darstellt, die Mitglieder für eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV stimmen würden. Warum wird denn in den Vereinen nicht aktiv dieses Thema besprochen? Weil die Verbände eine Klatsche bekommen würden! Naja, und wenn es halt nicht reicht, dann kommt die Umlage. Ist ja keine Beitragserhöhung...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beitrag momentan 2 Euro.
> 
> Erhöhung ab 2016 auf 3 Euro (= 50%)



Und?
Ein angeschlossener Verband hat auf die Tagesordnung seiner nächsten JHV 10€ Erhöhung, ab 2016, gesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Viel zu wenig...

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kümmert euch lieber bei euren Landesverbänden drum, dass die die Informationen offen legen und auch nach der HV ihr Abstimmungsverhalten, damit ihr dann wisst, wem ihr am Ende die Beitragserhöhung zu verdanken habt.
> 
> Wenn das die organisierten Angelfischer nicht machen und sich weiter alles gefallen lassen, plädiere ich gleich für eine Erhöhung des Beitrages auf 50 Euro/Zahler - die Schafherde rennt schon hinterher und wird auch das schlucken, abnicken und am Ende bezahlen.....
> 
> Nicht besser verdient...


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Und?
> Ein angeschlossener Verband hat auf die Tagesordnung seiner nächsten JHV 10€ Erhöhung, ab 2016, gesetzt.


Welcher?
Bitte benennen.

So wird's dann wohl oft gemacht  werden. Wenn die LVs schon eine Erhöhung durchdrücken werden, dann wird  auch der eigene Beitragsanteil steigen, so eine Gelegenheit werden die  sich nicht nehmen lassen.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube kaum, dass - wenn man mal  wirklich die "Leistungen" des DAFV auf allen HV der Vereine darstellt,  die Mitglieder für eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV stimmen würden. Warum  wird denn in den Vereinen nicht aktiv dieses Thema  besprochen?...


Seien wir ehrlich, es interessiert die Masse der Vereinsmitglieder einen feuchten Furz.
Die meisten werden nicht mal wissen, dass es einen Bundesverband gibt.

Wie auch? Da kommt ja nix von. Und wenn, wie in der Vergangenheit, der BV mittelbar für Verschlechterungen sorgt, merkt es der Angler nur an verschärften Regeln, für die er den Gesetzgeber verantwortlich macht.
Was da wirklich passiert, weiß keine Sau ...es sei denn, er liest _hier_ mit.

Viele  oder vielleicht auch die meisten wissen auch nicht, dass sie mit ihrem  Vereinsbeitrag auch Verbandsabgaben zahlen, wovon ein Teil an den BV  weitergereicht wird.
Wenn der Kassierer auf einer HV die Zahlen runter rattert warten alle nur auf das Zauberwort 'Besatz xxxx€'.

So blöd sich das auch liest:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel zu wenig...


da hat der Tomek nicht ganz unrecht.
Es muss vermutlich viel mehr weh tun, damit die Leuts anfangen, die logischerweise daraus entstehenden Vereinsbeitragserhöhungen zu hinterfragen.

Ist das nun außergewöhnlich bescheuert?
Bescheuert sicherlich ja, aber außergewöhnlich nicht.
Ob Horstis geforderte Maut oder Wolfgangs verweigerte Abschaffung der kalten Progression... die Beispiele sind unendlich.
Hier in D wird alles gefressen und keiner schmeißt dafür (die richtigen) Scheiben ein.


----------



## VC1 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo Thomas,

 welche Einschränkungen sind im Meeresangeln geplant?

 Gruß
 Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Arbeite das gerade alles auf, die Kohle wird überall zusammen gestrichen - wo schlecht gewirtschaftet wurde und wird, kann man halt nicht mehr ausgeben.

Muss noch um etwas Geduld bitten, bis ich das alles durchgeackert habe - nicht umsonst wurde das ja so spät verschickt und diesmal auch nicht per Mail, sondern nur als gebundenes, gedrucktes Heft (dafür haben die scheinbar noch Kohle und Zeit... Vielleicht  dachten die ja auch, ich kriegs dann nicht so schnell???)...

Ich denke, dass auch die LV einfach so wenig wie möglich Zeit haben sollen, die Frist für Anträge der LV (ausser denen auf der Versammlung selber aus der TO resultierenden) läuft ja schon am 17.10. ab..

Und dass satzungswidrig (§9/7; http://www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf) die Tagesordnung auch erst 6 Wochen vor Versammlung mit verschickt wurde, wird auch seine Gründe haben - ob wiederum pure Unfähigkeit von Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen, oder mit einem Plan im Hinterkopf - wer weiss das schon..


----------



## kati48268 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...diesmal auch nicht per Mail, sondern nur als gebundenes, gedrucktes Heft (dafür haben die scheinbar noch Kohle und Zeit... Vielleicht dachten die ja auch, ich kriegs dann nicht so schnell???)...


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich habs eigentlich gelöscht...aber jutt:

http://www.vereinswelt.de/gratis-ne...n-deutschland-denn-da-wieder-eingebrockt.html

Zitat:"*Was aber, wenn die Einladung zur Versammlung doch zu spät abgeschickt worden ist?*

In  der Regel gibt Ihnen Ihre Satzung vor, bis wann die Einladung zur  kommenden Mitgliederversammlung bei Ihren Mitgliedern zu sein hat. Bei  Nichteinhaltung der in der Satzung vorgesehenen Ladungsfrist liegt ein  so genannter Einberufungsmangel vor. Das kann dazu führen, dass die auf  der Mitgliederversammlung gefassten Beschlüsse unwirksam werden.  Wohlgemerkt: *kann dazu führen – muss aber nicht*. Denn die Auswirkungen  auf Beschlüsse in einer Mitgliederversammlung, zu der verspätet  eingeladen worden ist, sind nicht im Gesetz geregelt, sondern werden im  Einzelfall von den Gerichten geprüft.

Die Gerichte gehen dabei  grundsätzlich davon aus, dass ein Verstoß gegen zwingende Vorschriften  der Satzung den Beschluss in der Mitgliederversammlung nichtig macht."


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich denke aber mal, dass die abnickenden und alles schluckenden LV auch das mit der satzungswidrigen Zustellung der Tagesordnung  wiederum so oder so schlucken werden, wie auch die Beitragserhöhung, die Streichungen, die Kündigungen (DOSB) etc......

Und da sich das die Vereine wiederum von ihren LV gefallen lassen, dass die den BV für nix bezahlen, und die organisierten Angelfischer von ihren Vereinen, muss man halt konstatieren, dass das alles - wie Frau Dr. ja so schön schreibt  - den Regeln der Demokratie folgt:
So wollens halt mehrheitlich die organisierten Angelfischer, so sollen sies kriegen..


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Klar, wer hat denn schon Bock auf seine privaten Kosten ein 2. oder 3. x nach Offenbach oder Berlin zu fahren incl. möglicher Hotelkosten?


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Oktober 2014)

Ja, so ist eben der Deutsche. Er bekämpft bittere Kröten am besten dadurch, das er sie schluckt.:r

Wieso gerne auf eigene Kosten??? Das ist ihre gottverdammte Pflicht, wenn sie sich schon haben "wählen" lassen auf ihre Positionen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich stöber ja immer gerne mal in alten Protokollen, wenn mir was durch den Kopp geht.

Natürlich dann auch im Zusammenhang mit der satzungswidrig versendeten Tagesordnung.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass auch die LV einfach so wenig wie möglich Zeit haben sollen, die Frist für Anträge der LV (ausser denen auf der Versammlung selber aus der TO resultierenden) läuft ja schon am 17.10. ab..
> 
> Und dass satzungswidrig (§9/7; http://www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf) die Tagesordnung auch erst 6 Wochen vor Versammlung mit verschickt wurde, wird auch seine Gründe haben - ob wiederum pure Unfähigkeit von Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen, oder mit einem Plan im Hinterkopf - wer weiss das schon..




Und da dann auch deswegen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...diesmal auch nicht per Mail, sondern nur als gebundenes, gedrucktes Heft (dafür haben die scheinbar noch Kohle und Zeit... Vielleicht dachten die ja auch, ich kriegs dann nicht so schnell???)...



Denn da gibts im Protokoll vom Verbandsausschuss vom 14.09. 2013 unter TOP 18 (Papierlose Korrespondenz) folgenden einstimmigen Beschluss zu vermelden (sinngemäß zitiert):
*Dass für die anstehende JHV zwar aus rechtlichen Gründen an die Geschäftsstellen der Landesverbände 1 gedrucktes Exemplar zu schicken sei, aber dann ebenfalls das als PDF geschickt wird, damit die Landesverbände das einfacher und kostengünstig an ihre Delegierten schicken können...*


Ob das nun ein einmaliges Experiment war (weil ja nur "anstehende" JHV (also die letzte)), oder ob der DAFV damit einfach seinen Landesverbänden eine reinwürgen wollte, weil die nun entweder Zeit (und damit Kosten)  investieren müssen, um das ganze Pamphlet (so um die 70 Seiten) zu scannen und per PDF zu versenden, oder postalisch und damit Kosten produzierend (Porto, Adressierung, Umschläge etc.)  verschicken müssen oder ob das nur die "allgemeine" Kompetenz von Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen des DAFV ist, darüber können wir natürlich nur spekulieren...

Dass sich auch das wiederum die Landes- und Spezialverbände einfach alles gefallen lassen und schlucken, davon gehe ich genauso wie bei der satzungswidrig verschickten Tagesordnung aus.

Und ich persönlich finde es beschämend, dass 3 GF, 6 Angestellte und 13 Präsidiumsmitglieder sowas nicht vernünftig hinkriegen - aber was weiss ich schon...

Obwohl zumindest das Hauptamt das ganze Jahr nix anderes zu tun hat, als sich um den DAFV zu kümmern, schafften die es ja noch nicht mal, rechtzeitig alle Termine der Veranstaltungen für 2015 beizubringen:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass weder die Geschäftsstellen (3 GF, 6 Angestellte), noch das Präsidium mit seinen 13 Mitgliedern, noch die Referenten es schaffen, bei einem so lange feststehenden Termin wie der Mitgliederversammlung wenigstens die Veranstaltungstermine für 2015 zusammen zu bekommen und sich dazu im Anschreiben entschuldigen und die nachreichen müssen, zeigt ja auch wieder einmal mehr die geballte Kompetenz von Ehren- und Hauptamt im DAFV..
> 
> Gratulation!


Ob das am zu späten Nachfragen durchs Hauptamt/Präsidium liegt oder weil die jeweiligen Referenten nicht in die Puschen kommen:
So oder so ein mehr als "kompetentes" Bild, das Präsidium und Hauptamt da abgibt...............


----------



## Stralsund (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss noch um etwas Geduld bitten, bis ich das alles durchgeackert habe - nicht umsonst wurde das ja so spät verschickt und diesmal auch nicht per Mail, sondern nur als gebundenes, gedrucktes Heft (dafür haben die scheinbar noch Kohle und Zeit... Vielleicht  dachten die ja auch, ich kriegs dann nicht so schnell???)...



Du treibst sie noch so weit, dass nächstes Mal mit Enigma verschlüsselte Steintafeln zum Einsatz kommen. |supergri
Aber wie ich dich kenne, bleibst du trotzdem dran


----------



## Honeyball (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss noch um etwas Geduld bitten, bis ich das alles durchgeackert habe - nicht umsonst wurde das ja so spät verschickt und diesmal auch nicht per Mail, sondern nur als gebundenes, gedrucktes Heft (dafür haben die scheinbar noch Kohle und Zeit... Vielleicht  dachten die ja auch, ich kriegs dann nicht so schnell???)...



Das ist die Retourkutsche für Dein verbandsfeindliches Verhalten!!!
Jetzt musst Du mühselig abtippern und kannst nicht einfach per Maus hier zitieren!!!


----------



## Franky (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vielleicht sollte Tom über den Abbey Finereader und einen gescheiten Scanner einmal nachdenken.... #y :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Oooch, keine Panik, das kriegen wir alles hin, auch wenns etwas dauert..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wozu gibts Scanner und Konvertierer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Auch wenn die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zusammen mit ihren Hauptamtlern nur satzungswidrig die Tagesordnung verschickte (6 statt 8 Wochen vor Termin); 
und auch wenn sie und ihr Hauptamt scheinbar nicht zählen können und sie deswegen die Frist zum einreichen von Anträgen laut Delegiertenmaterial vom 18.10. auf den 14. 10. entgegen der Geschäftsordnung verkürzte (4 Wochen vor Sitzung, nicht viereinhalb), gingen nach unseren Informationen eine große Menge an Anträgen ein, wie wohl noch nie in der Geschichte (auch nicht von VDSF und DAV) - will man die alle behandeln, vorstellen und diskutieren, dürfte die angesetzte Zeit kaum reichen.

Es sei denn, es lassen sich, wie bei der letzten Sitzung der Rheinische Verband, wieder welche auf schriftliche Antworten vertrösten, die dann doch nicht kommen vom DAFV-Präsidium..

Interessant dürften so oder so die Abstimmungen werden, da - soweit ich das bis jetzt überblicken kann - sich die Anträge teilweise gegenseitig ausschliessen würden..

Scheint immerhin etwas Leben in die alte, staubtrockene Bude zu kommen - auch wenn die kompetenten Landesverbände, wie bisher auch immer üblich, am Ende wohl wieder alles abnicken werden - von Beitragserhöhung über Umlage immer mehr Kohle für Nullleistung...

Interessant dürfte werden, wie sich Landesverbände - die sich wie z. B. Sachsen (offener Brief) oder Schleswig Holstein (Äußerung des Präsidenten auf einer Regionalkonferenz) öffentlich klar GEGEN Beitragserhöhungen ausgesprochen haben - wenn sie umfallen, wie sie das ihren eigenen Beitragszahlern in ihren jeweiligen Ländern dann untermauscheln werden.



Wir informieren wie immer weiter sobald es wieder was Neues gibt..


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant dürfte werden, wie sich Landesverbände...


Ich frage mich ganz allgemein, welche Art von Meinungsbildung eigentlich hinter Anträgen & Abstimmungsverhalten steckt.

Wurden die Vereine/Mitglieder gefragt, welche Anliegen vorzubringen sind?
Wurden die Vereine/Mitglieder gefragt, wie man sich bei den Anträgen verhalten soll?
Gab es überhaupt irgendwelche Informationen zur kommenden HV?

Dieses ganze System ist so kaputt & krank...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dieses ganze System ist so kaputt & krank...


Nicht, dass wir das nicht schon lange (be)schreiben würden...........

Aber so wollen das die organisierten Angelfischer eben in ihrer Mehrheit - dass dann auch richtige Angler (auch die Minderheit derer unter den organisierten) drunter leiden, nennt man dann Kollateralschaden..
:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nur zur Erinnerung, unsere Fragen bezüglich der "Tätigkeit" des DAFV für Angler und das Angeln sind natürlich weiterhin unbeantwortet:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> es sind nun seit Rechtskraft des DAFV im Mai 2013 fast anderthalb Jahre ins Land gegangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vielleicht habe ich mich doch geirrt, dass die "kompetenten" Landesverbände wie bisher auch alles einfach schlucken und blind abnicken werden..

Nach unseren Informationen und Gesprächen der vergangenen Woche habe ich mal zusammen gerechnet.

Wenn alle Delegierten kommen und ihr Stimmrecht wahrnehmen, haben mehrere LV mit zusammen dann knapp über 30% schon fest beschlossen, gegen die Beitragserhöhung zu stimmen (mit den Sachsen wärens schon fast 40%, aber da denke ich, dass die umfallen werden trotz ihrem offenen Brief)...

Feste Zustimmung zur Beitragserhöhung konnte ich bis jetzt nur von einem mittleren LV eruieren (unter 10%).

Das ist zwar noch kein Ausweis für eine grundsätzliche Änderung und Denken, Anstand und Rückgrat in den LV, dass sie sich die Beitragserhöhung nicht einfach gefallen lassen wollen..

Zeigt aber doch, wenns um die Kohle geht, finden wenigstens einige doch wieder den Schalter fürs Köpfchen..

Wird noch spannend werden und deutlich knapper, als ich das dachte.......

Wir berichten weiter.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ob der DAFV die Anträge der LV zur HV, wie laut Geschäftsordnung vorgeschrieben, rechtzeitig bis 2 Wochen vor Sitzung an die LV versendet hat, darf man angesichts des bisherigen Umganges mit Fristen (satzungswidrig zu spätes versenden der Tagesordnung, unzulässige Verkürzung der Antragsfrist) getrost bezweifeln. 

Es soll sich unter anderem um Anträge auf Abwahl von Präsidiumsmitgliedern handeln, um Ausschluss eines Landes/Spezialverbandes, um schriftliche Bestätigung seitens der Finanzbehörden, dass Förderung der internationalen Wettangeln die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährdet, das "alte" Thema Finanzen soll auch wieder dabei sein,  etc..

Wir sind dran, und sobald wir alles haben, werden wir euch informieren.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Moin Thomas,
Ist den bekannt wie der Haushalt 2013 abgeschlossen wurde?
Da müsste ja der ausgeglichene Haushalt ersichtlich sein?

Gruß 
Stoni-K


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es wird für 2013 von einer "schwarzen Null" "geflunkert" - ca. 15.000 waren zwar am Ende (bilanziell) über.

Bei allerdings ca. (bin ich noch dran, noch nicht gesichert) 100.000 - 130.000, was sie aus Rücklagen verbraten haben...

Das abgezogen, haben sie trotz Mehreinnahmen von ca. 320.000 gegenüber 2014 (Beitrag Bayern und Zusatzbeitrag Ex-DAV-LV) auch 2013 operativ wohl wieder um die 100.000 Nasse gemacht..

Nach unseren Infos sind inzwischen über 2013 und 2014 (wozu zu 2014 natürlich noch gar nichts offiziell vorliegt) die paar restlichen (freien) Rücklagen wohl auch fast vollständig aufgebraucht, und auch Kasse/Konten sind bedenklich wenig gefüllt - von der laut Geschäftsordnung bereit zu haltenden Liquiditätsreserve (25%der Beiträge) können die ja schon lange nur träumen (und Frau Dr. hat ja auf der letzten HV nicht umsonst drüber drüber abstimmen lassen, das nicht einhalten zu müssen)..

Auch die angestrebte Beitragserhöhung für 2016 um 50% und die Umlage für 2015 werden in unseren Augen trotz des komplett zusammen gestrichenen Haushaltsentwurfes und auf Basis des schlechten (Kon)Fusionsvertrages und der elenden Satzung keine vernünftige, langfristige Finanzierung sichern können. 

Da sich immer mehr überlegen werden, warum sie als LV für Nullleistung (siehe dazu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991) den BV mit noch mehr Geld finanzieren sollen oder als Verein ihren LV, wenn der für diesen desolaten BV mehr Kohle von den Vereinen will.

Denn im DAFV ist ausser Eigenverwaltung praktisch gar nix mehr - für die (vor der (Kon)Fusion als so wichtig bezeichnete) Europaarbeit stehen z. B. fürs ganze Jahr 2015 gerade mal noch 2.500 Euro! zur Verfügung - das ist (wenn überhaupt, die Damen und Herren schlafen ja nicht in der Jugendherberge oder reisen in der Holzklasse) eine Reise nach Brüssel, aber sicher keine zielführende Europa"arbeit".....

Geregelte Insolvenz zum Abbau von Geschäftsstellen und Altlasten oder eine Beitragserhöhung auf wohl zwischen 5 und 10 Euro/Zahler für die LV, die noch bereit sind das dem BV für nix zu zahlen, dürften wohl die einzigen Wege aus dieser Situation sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und nur nochmal zur Erinnerung......

Wenn selbst wir nichts wissenden "Hetzer" das alles schon lange in Sachen Finanzen so kommen sahen, sollte das dem kompetenten Bundesverband mit seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, sowie den Landesverbänden, die das alles kontrollieren sollten und die ALLE die gleichen Unterlagen wie auch wir hatten, nicht alles schon lange aufgefallen sein???

Von einer "Überraschung" kann da wohl niemand reden.....


*Siehe dazu:*
Dezember 2012:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594

Januar 2013
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323

März 2013:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260335

September 2013:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Finanzen DAFV weiter unklar*​
Es haben nun ja mehrere LV beschlossen, ihre Zahlungen für 2015 vorzuziehen, obwohl das laut Satzung gar nicht notwendig ist. 
Um den BV wenigstens finanziell über die ersten Monate 2015 zu retten.

Konkret haben sich auf der VA-Sitzung ja Weser - Ems, Westfalen und Lippe und LSFV Schleswig Holstein dazu spontan bereit erklärt. Schon beim Fischereitag in Fulda sollen das ja einige Verbände aus dem Osten zugesagt haben.

Interessant dürfte noch werden, welche Landesverbände diese, ebenfalls auf der HV  abgestimmte, "freiwillige Umlage" für 2015 tatsächlich bezahlen wollen 
(Warum stimmt man eigentlich ne "freiwillige" Umlage ab? 
Man kann als DAFV ja schlicht um Spenden bitten, wenn man so klamm ist) .

Auch im Hinblick darauf, dass die wohl für 2015 benötigten zusätzlichen ca. 120.000 Euro nur dann zusammen kommen, wenn JEDER LV diese 20 Cent bezahlt!

Ansonsten müssen die freiwillig zahlenden LV halt entsprechend mehr aufbringen - oder die stehen auch 2015 schon wieder vor dem Problem Insolvenz.

Denn mehrere, auch große LV, haben bereits festgelegt, nicht so dumm zu sein und auch noch freiwillig mehr zu zu bezahlen.

Noch interessanter wirds dann 2016 werden.
Denn der eine Euro Erhöhung wird gerade reichen, um wieder ungefähr auf die Beiträge zu kommen, die man bereits 2013 hatte und die da ja schon nicht reichten.

Aber nur dann, wenn kein LV kündigen würde.

Nach unseren Infos haben aber bereits erste LV gekündigt  für 2016 bzw. sind da gerade dabei.

Die mussten das tun, um der erst im November 2015 abzustimmenden, aber gleich 2016 wirksam werdenden Beitragserhöhung entgehen zu können, falls das die HV 2015 beschliessen sollte.

Wegen der Kündigungsfristen beim Bundesverband.

Nach unseren Infos sind das schon zwischen 100.000 und 200.000 Zahler, die da jetzt ungefähr wegbrechen werden ab 2016, wenn eine Beitragserhöhung beschlossen werden würde..

*Was dann wiederum bedeutet, dass jeder LV, der auch noch die freiwillige Umlage bezahlt, dies vielleicht umsonst macht!
*
Da bei Austritt so vieler Zahler dann auch schon definitiv die Beitragserhöhung nicht mehr reicht und man dann auch 2016 wieder wie dieses Jahr vor dem Problem Insolvenz steht (wie Frau Dr. ja öffentlich gesagt hatte, falls NDS nicht (unter Vorbehalt) bezahlt hätte)... .

Das wird noch interessant werden, wie diese LV, die da Zahlungen vorzuziehen und/oder auch noch freiwillige Zahlungen leisten, das ihren Vereinen und Zahlern erklären werden, dass sie praktisch mit gutem Geld noch "Hafer für das tote Pferd DAFV" finanzieren, was sicher in den jeweiligen Ländern besser und zielführender hätte eingesetzt werden können..

Wenn nämlich der DAFV 2015 und 2016 trotzdem schon wieder am finanziellen Abgrund stehen wird - und das weiterhin trotz komplett zusammen gestrichener Leistungen laut Haushaltsplan 2015..

Bin mal gespannt in wie weit sich das die organisierten Angelfischer in den abnickenden und (freiwillig auch noch mehr ) bezahlenden LV weiter gefallen lassen werden, nicht nur so abgezockt zu werden, sondern dies auch umsonst - weil die zahlenden LV entweder auch noch die Kohle der nichtzahlenden aufbringen müssten oder es eh wieder nicht reichen würde.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*PS:*
Was wurde eigentlich aus diesem tollen, auch "freiwilligen", Fond für Rechtsstreitigkeiten (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...lungen/deutscher-fischereitag-2014-in-fulda)? 
Wer hat da schon wie viel einbezahlt?
Das Konto wurde ja laut Schreiben Geschäftsstelle schon eingerichtet zum einzahlen.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> *Schon der vom BV ins Spiel gebrachte Fond für Klagen wegen Kraftwerken spricht ja eine deutliche Sprache*:
> Sie könnens im DAFV nicht aus den Beiträgen und ihrer Arbeit finanzieren...
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach unseren Infos haben aber bereits erste LV gekündigt  für 2016 bzw. sind da gerade dabei.
> 
> Die mussten das tun, um der erst im November 2015 abzustimmenden, aber gleich 2016 wirksam werdenden Beitragserhöhung entgehen zu können, falls das die HV 2015 beschliessen sollte.
> 
> ...


Da scheint sich immer mehr zu regen..

Diskussionen darüber, was der real existierende Bundesverband für die Landesverbände und deren Mitglieder, die Vereine - und weitsichtigere denken sogar an die das alles am Ende bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer - scheinen immer mehr um sich zu greifen. 

Scheinbar tun sich doch immer mehr LV-Präsidien schwer damit, zu Hause zu erklären, warum sie nun noch mehr Geld in den BV pumpen sollen, immer wieder wird da auch die freiwillige Umlage sehr kritisch gesehen, wie man hört.

Argument:
Wenn die einen (angeblich) ausgeglichenen Haushaltsplan 2015 vorlegen und 2016 eh eine Erhöhung kommen soll, für was soll jeder LV nochmal 2015 mehr bezahlen bei angeblich doch ausgeglichenem Haushalt des DAFV?

Auch in den Landesverbänden selber wird unter Vereinen vermehrt diskutiert, dass man mal die Preise der Landesverbände für die gebotene Leistung vergleichen sollte.

Vor allem auch in den Vereinen der LV, die ihre Zahlungen vorziehen wollen, um den DAFV wenigstens über die ersten 1, 2 oder 3 Monate in 2015 zu bringen, ist die Befürchtung groß, dass die dann auch so dumm sein werden, die freiwillige Umlage zu bezahlen, statt mit dem Geld was für die Angler im eigenen Land zu machen (Weser-Ems, Westfalen und Lippe, LSFV Schleswig Holstein und die Verbände, die das auf dem Fischereitag angekündigt hatten bzw. beim Mauscheltreffen in Sachsen als "Gegenleistung" für die Finanzkommission).


Die Meinung, dass bei eh wenig Leistung der LV für die Vereine dank der (Kon)Fusion auch zu einem preiswerteren LV gewechselt werden könne, hört man vor allem aus größeren Vereinen, bei denen die Verbandsbeiträge ordentlich zu Buche schlagen, immer öfter.

Das betrifft naturgemäß weniger die Landesverbände, die Poolgewässer anbieten und damit einen reellen Gegenwert (der alte Spruch zieht da wieder: Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht...)...

Aber da wird auch langsam immer mehr die Leistung des Bundesverbandes für die Beiträge hinterfragt und es kommt doch langsam etwas mehr Druck auch auf diese LV-Führungen..

Wir bleiben dran und berichten weiter........

Spannend ist aber schon, in welcher Breite da inzwischen Bewegung reinzukommen scheint - das gabs weder bei den Vereinen im VDSF noch im DAV in den letzten 20 oder 30 Jahren ..

Vielleicht ein ganz kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer auf (Ver)Änderung???


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Meinung, dass bei eh wenig Leistung der LV für die Vereine dank der (Kon)Fusion auch zu einem preiswerteren LV gewechselt werden könne, hört man vor allem aus größeren Vereinen, bei denen die Verbandsbeiträge ordentlich zu Buche schlagen, immer öfter.
> 
> Das betrifft naturgemäß weniger die Landesverbände, die Poolgewässer anbieten und damit einen reellen Gegenwert (der alte Spruch zieht da wieder: Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht...)...



Noch ein alter Spruch..bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf

Vor allem,wenn sich die "Freunde" nur durchschnorren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ja, das hat mir ein LV-Präsi, der zu den weiterdenkenden gehört, schon vor der (Kon)Fusion gesagt:
Mit Inhalten, Zielen und Logik änderst Du da gar nix.
Warte aber mal ab, wenns dann um die Kohle geht...

Scheint nicht falsch gelegen zu haben, dieser Präsi....


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hmmmm.......regt das Anglerboard doch deren Gehirne an oder gab es da eine Eigenzündung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> oder gab es da eine Eigenzündung?


Faulgasexplosionen können ganz schön rumsen...
:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (26. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Inhalten, Zielen und Logik änderst Du da gar nix.
> Warte aber mal ab, wenns dann um die Kohle geht...


Si, so sieht's aus.
Deswegen eigentlich gut, dass €uronen nun endlich Thema werden, es an's Eingemachte geht.

Den Umkehrschluss sollte man auch bedenken:
Schaffen BV & LVs nun die Beitragserhöhung DAFV + die jeweiligen LV-Beitragserhöhungen, die mit Sicherheit überall gleichzeitig kommen, wenn man schon mal dabei ist, bei den Vereinen durchzudrücken, werden Inhalte & Ziele auf Jahre wieder keine Rolle spielen!
Denn dann ist ja erstmal ausgesorgt und man muss sich einen Schaizz um andere Dinge kümern, bzw. sein (Nicht-)Handeln rechtfertigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2014)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Den Umkehrschluss sollte man auch bedenken:
> Schaffen BV & LVs nun die Beitragserhöhung DAFV + die jeweiligen LV-Beitragserhöhungen, die mit Sicherheit überall gleichzeitig kommen, wenn man schon mal dabei ist, bei den Vereinen durchzudrücken, werden Inhalte & Ziele auf Jahre wieder keine Rolle spielen!
> Denn dann ist ja erstmal ausgesorgt und man muss sich einen Schaizz um andere Dinge kümern, bzw. sein (Nicht-)Handeln rechtfertigen.


Wenn - so wie das bis jetzt aussieht - dieses Jahr noch einiges an Kündigungen kommen wird für 2016 (wie geschrieben, Terminnot bzw. Notwehr, weil die erst im November 2015 über Beitragserhöhung abstimmen für 2016 und die LV bei Kündigung da erst 2017 raus wären und noch ein Jahr den erhöhten Beitrag für nix zahlen müssten), reicht selbst der 1 Euro Erhöhung (der bei dieser Struktur eh nicht reicht und ohne Kündigung nur wieder das Niveau von 2013 erreicht) dann nicht mehr ansatzweise..

Und ob dann die, die diesen real existierenden DAFV unbedingt erhalten wollen, in ihren jeweiligen LV vermitteln können, dass sie nun noch mehr als gedacht zahlen müssen an den BV, wegen der Kündigung von 150.000 - 200.000 Zahlern, das wage ich 1. zu bezweifeln und das dürfte 2. spannend  werden.

Ich glaube, da ist in vielen Vereinen inzwischen die Stimmung gekippt, seit es nun definitiv um Kohle geht..

Und laaaaaaaaaangsam kriegen das wohl auch einige LV mehr mit, was da  bei ihren Vereinen sich anbahnt..

Nicht umsonst hört man ja in immer mehr LV von Diskussionen in Vereinen um (dank (Kon)Fusion problemloser) mögliche Vereinswechsel in günstigere Landesverbände..

Wird alles noch spannend - aber eines steht fest:;
Frau Dr. und ihr glorreiches wie dezimiertes Präsidium (nicht nur keiner mehr vom DAV drin, gibts da noch einen unter 70 nach Dr. Meinelts Rücktritt??) haben es definitiv geschafft, "Deutschland, einig Anglerland" in noch weitere Ferne zu schieben, als das vor deren Amtsantritt schon der Fall war.....

PS:
Und da muss ich nun auch wirklich mal meiner Schadenfreude Ausdruck verleihen!

Die (Kon)Fusion kam am Ende ja nur so zu Stande wie geschehen, weil der Brandenburger Ex-DAV-Landesverband dem damaligen DAV-Bundesverband klar machte, dass sie austreten würden, wenn die Fusion nicht käme, damit wäre der DAV (noch schneller) pleite gewesen wie jetzt mit dem ebenfalls nicht finanziell rosig gebetteten VDSF/DAFV (vorsichtig formuliert ;-))).

Und zwar wurde damals als Grund vom LAVB der geringere Beitrag von 2 Euro (Fusionsvertrag), statt 3,10 Euro wie beim DAV, angeführt.

Danach MUSSTE ja der DAV praktisch alles schlucken und konnte seine Versprechen nicht mehr halten (Fusion nur ohne Zeitdruck, auf Augenhöhe und nur unter Festschreiben wichtiger Punkte).

Dass nun gerade dieser Verband, der LAVB, auch ab 2016 MINDESTENS 3 Euro, wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr, zahlen muss - und wohl auch so "helle" sein wird, die freiwillige Umlage zu bezahlen - müssen die für den (nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht) "Verrat" am DAV und den Anglern nun mindestens genauso viel zahlen wie beim DAV - obwohl das genau der Grund für die (nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht) "Erpressung" des DAV damals war.

Und da dann auch erst mit "Umfallen" der Sachsen vollends der Weg frei wurde, wenn die zwei größten DAV-Verbände das wollten (und angesichts ihres großmäuligen "offenen Briefes" (keine Beitragserhöhung etc.)), wünsche ich mir auch für die Sachsen nen BV-Beitrag von mindestens 10 Euro für ihre Intelligenz und Anglerfreundlichkeit.

Ja, da bin ich schadenfroh, ich geb das zu - hoffentlich steigt der Beitrag auf über 10 Euro für solches Verhalten!!!


----------



## Stoni-Killer (27. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Thomas,
 wenn man sich die Bilanzen des DAV vor der Fusion mal genau ansieht, dann würde auffallen, dass die da schon so gut wie Pleite waren und unter diesen Umständen niemals!! eine Fusion hätte zustande kommen dürfen.

 Macht kein Ordentliches Unternehmen!!

 VG Stoni


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Guck Dir die VDSF-Bilanzen (http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?op...terlagen2&catid=14:fusion-vdsf-dav&Itemid=331) an zu dem Zeitpunkt, die waren genauso fertig (und nach meinen Infos hatte Mohnert schon 2009 oder 2010 gesagt, ohne Beitragserhöhung wären die Rücklagen 2014/15 weg...).....

Und hier im Forum kannst Du alles finden, wie wir das damals schon geschrieben hatten, was an finanziellem Desaster bei der Trümmertruppe jetzt genauso gekommen ist..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286734

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280426

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270362

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266580

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260975


----------



## Riesenangler (27. November 2014)

*AW: vdsafv 2014*

@ Stoni,  nicht nur der DAV hatte schulden. Aber wenn ich mir die Bilanzen des VDSF so anschaue, dann sind die Verbindlichkeiten des DAV doch  Peanuts dagegen. Zumal die Bilanzen des DAV, nach meiner Kenntnis für jeden öffentlichen Einsehbar waren. Wie würde das denn im VDSF gehandhabt? Bestimmt so ' Transparent' wie heute in diesem  Katastrophenclub. Und wenn man die einfachen Mitglieder beider Verbände selber befragt hätte, dann wäre mit Sicherheit ein anderes Ergebnis heraus gekommen, als das was sich die Leitfaden gewünscht und letztlich ja auch bekommen haben. Und genau darum wurde die Basis eben auch gar nicht erst Befragt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Finanziell muss man wie bei Personal, Kompetenz, Zielen etc. auch 2erlei zur (Kon)Fusion von VDSF und DAFV sagen:
1.: Es wächst wohl das Elend zusammen, was zusammen gehört......

2.: Minus mal Minus gibt eben nur in der Mathematik ein Plus, nicht im realen Leben..


Nicht, dass nicht genug (und beileibe nicht nur von uns) davor gewarnt wurde...


----------



## Riesenangler (27. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Stimmt. Und das minus mal minus gleich Plus gibt, Funktioniert tatsächlich leider nur in der Mathematik.  Ich habe da schon seit Jahren mit meinen Finanzen versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Und die Herde der organisierten Angelfischer in ihren Vereinen nährt weiter die Verbandsnatter an ihren Busen....
Zum k............................................................................................


----------



## Stoni-Killer (27. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Jaja, ihr habt ja recht, nur hat das von den  LV Bossen (VDSF) und derem Tross niemand erkannt oder nicht erkennen wollen (wovon ich mal aus gehe) 
Ich selbst habe das nicht für möglich gehalten und bin schon fast froh, dass das jetzt zu Tage tritt und bin gespannt wie es sich entwickelt...#q

Stoni-K


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

oooooch, momentan passiert genug, was mich freudig grinsen lässt, wenn nur 10% von dem stimmt, was ich aus zuverlässigen Quellen erfahre....

;-)))))))))))

Ich prophezeie ein interessantes Jahr 2015 (mit ersten öffentlichen Infos noch bis Ende dieses Jahres)..

Und ich würde selbst als sparsamer Schwabe inzwischen was darauf setzen, dass dieser Trümmer-DAFV so wie jetzt nicht mehr 2016 erleben wird...

Oder die Rest-LV müssen richtig tief für diesen DAFV in die Tasche greifen (sofern sei meinen, das ihren Vereinen beibiegen zu können)..

Obs danach besser für Angler und das Angeln wird?

Keine Ahnung - aber zumindest besteht die Chance, die in dieser real existierenden DAFV-Trümmertruppe und den die immer noch stützenden LV schon lange nicht mehr existiert......

achja - und in diversen LV knirschts intern auch schon gewaltig, auch da wird einiges passieren ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich würde selbst als sparsamer Schwabe inzwischen was darauf setzen, dass dieser Trümmer-DAFV so wie jetzt nicht mehr 2016 erleben wird...


 
 Dann steht es wirklich ernst um den DAFV :q


----------



## mathei (27. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann steht es wirklich ernst um den DAFV :q



 och nee


----------



## Honeyball (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann steht es wirklich ernst um den DAFV :q



Neeeiiiiiiinnnn!!!! Üüüüüüberhaupt nicht!!!!!

Das sind nur die bösen, bösen Schwarzmaler vom AB mit ihrem komischen Finkensteiner, die diesen Unsinn verbreiten, weil sie ja Klicks in ihrem Forum brauchen, damit sie Werbeeinnahmen bekommen.:m :q:q:q:q

Ich würde da an eurer Stelle lieber auf die völlig uneigennützigen Worte von Mitgliedern diverser Landesverbandsführungsgremien vertrauen, denn die würden niemals auf die Idee kommen, irgendetwas zu verschweigen, zu vertuschen oder inoffiziell im stillen Kämmerlein auszumauscheln, ohne das mit ihren Kreisverbänden und Vereinen abzustimmen!!!!
|kopfkrat...oder etwa doch????

Naja, egal, auf jeden Fall wissen die ganz genau was für alle Angler am besten ist, und wenn die beschließen, diesen so hochwichtigen Bundesverband mit finanziellen Mitteln in ungeahnter Höhe zu versorgen, dann ist das erstens eine soziale Handlung zur Arbeitsplatzerhaltung in den Geschäftsstellen und zweitens die Versicherung, dass unser einiges deutsches Anglerland mit einer starken Stimme gegenüber Bundesregierung und Europaparlament sprechen kann und wird...
|kopfkrat...naja, ok, vielleicht nicht gerade jetzt und gestern oder morgen, aber doch ganz bestimmt dann übermorgen vielleicht oder sonstwann, aber jedenfalls man könnte ja wenn man wollte und wüsste wie und braucht doch nur noch ein paar Jahr(zehnt)e Zeit, damit sich das alles erstmal in Ruhe entwickelt und überhaupt sind uralte Männer und Frauen ja schließlich keine D-Züge


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Neeeiiiiiiinnnn!!!! Üüüüüüberhaupt nicht!!!!!
> 
> Das sind nur die bösen, bösen Schwarzmaler vom AB mit ihrem komischen Finkensteiner, die diesen Unsinn verbreiten, weil sie ja Klicks in ihrem Forum brauchen, damit sie Werbeeinnahmen bekommen.:m :q:q:q:q
> 
> ...


 
#6:vik:#6


----------



## Hezaru (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mit der HV wurde wieder mal ein Jahr verschenkt.
Hab auf mehr gehofft. Denoch war die HV schon leicht bemerkenswert. Mohnert nicht gewählt, peinlich hoch drei.
Freiwillige Umlage, usw. usw.
Aber:
Die Finanzen werden immer enger (für welche Leistung eigentlich?). Wenn LVs aussteigen würden werden die Zahlungen der Verbliebenen umso höher ausfallen. Und das ist nicht so einfach durchzubringen.
Kurz gesagt:
Ich hoffe das weitere LVs aussteigen und Bayern und andere keinen Scheiss machen und Zurückkommen.
Seit ich hier bin Schreibe ich es geht nur über die Finanzen, dabei bleibe ich auch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Seit ich hier bin Schreibe ich es geht nur über die Finanzen, dabei bleibe ich auch...



Ich erfahre von immer mehr LV, die vorsorglich noch dieses Jahr kündigen wollen, um einer Beitragserhöhung 2016 oder (Mit)Haftung bei Insolvenz zu entgehen..

Sind jetzt schon LV mit einer Gesamtzahl von über 200.000  Zahlern nach meinen Infos  - alles ehemalige VDSF-Verbände bis jetzt.

Die bleiben nur drin ohne Beitragserhöhung - bedeutet DAFV so oder so pleite..

Bzw:
Sind die raus, müssen die anderen LV, die dumm genug sind, trotzdem drin zu bleiben und zu bezahlen, die Ausfälle mittragen - wie immer sie das ihren Vereinen verkaufen werden.

Nach meiner Ansicht ist es inzwischen auch zu spät, um den Verband aufzulösen, da die Abfindungen (Angestellte) nicht mehr bezahlt werden können, weil der DAFV die restlichen Rücklagen 2014 verballert hat.

Ebensowenig werden diese über 200.000 die notwendige "freiwillige" Umlage für 2015 bezahlen, wo dann auch entweder die dummen Drinbleiber das übernehmen und ihren Vereinen erklären müssen oder die rutschen noch schneller als gedacht in die Insolvenz.

Bei Kündigungen in genannter Zahl werden dann wohl bei Insolvenz entweder die restlichen LV dazu die ausfallenden Beiträge sowie die notwendige Beitragserhöhung alleine nachschiessen müssen, oder (je nach fahrlässig, grob fahrlässig, Verschleppung etc.) der eingetragene Vorstand nach BGB auch mit seinem Privatvermögen haften müssen.

Das "Charmante":
Wenn sich die dann ausgetretenen LV zusammen tun, können die komplett neu anfangen ohne jeden  Ballast (Geschäftsstellen, Personal, unfähiges, überaltertes Präsidium etc.).

Während die, welche drinbleiben, zuerst mal mit wegräumen des Scherbenhaufens beschäftigt sein werden und durch den finanziellen Schaden wohl längere Zeit kaum handlungsfähig sein werden..

Prognose:
Ich denke, wenn sich auf der VA - Sitzung Anfang März rausstellen wird, dass genannte Zahl an Zahlern 2016 bei Beitragserhöhung raus ist, werden die wohl danach recht schnell die Insolvenz einleiten, um im Präsidium nicht auch noch privat zu haften..


----------



## Blauzahn (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mal ganz ohne Wertung

aber das:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das "Charmante":
> Wenn sich die dann ausgetretenen LV zusammen tun, können die komplett neu anfangen ohne jeden  Ballast (Geschäftsstellen, Personal, unfähiges, überaltertes Präsidium etc.).



ist schlicht unmöglich,
da diese LV das eigentliche Problem darstellen.
Alle aus dem jahrelang im Tiefschlaf verharrenden VDSF...
:q:q

Da geht es ausschließlich nur ums Geld und mitnichten um das Wohl der Anglerschaft.
Wer aus diesem Handeln demnach eine neue Ära ableitet ist wohl aus dem Hyperschlaf auch noch nicht erwacht |wavey: 

So, nun habe ich die Klischees ausreichend bedient und bin mal wieder weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Natürlich gehts auch ums Geld - wer ist schon so bescheuert und zahlt für Nulleistung (ausser die, die immer noch dem DAFV die Stange halten wollen)??

Zudem:
VDFS und DAV = Gleiches inkompetentes Elend - deswegen vereint als DAFV..

Sonst wären die vom DAV ja nicht so dumm gewesen und hätten sich von Brandenburg und Sachsen verraten und verkaufen lassen an den VDSF/DAFV trotz aller Warnungen..

Und die gleichen alten Betonköppe hocken da in den meisten LV von Ex-DAV *UND* Ex-VDSF - und die haben den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört. 

Ich behaupte nicht, dass etwas Neues besser sein MUSS...

Aber damit hat man wenigstens die Chance auf etwas Besseres!!

Und etwas Besseres als die Altherrenriege aus VDSF und DAV, die das alles bis heute verbockt haben, und die keinerlei Chance auf etwas Positives im Sinne der Angler oder des Angeln bieten, ist ja nun wirklich nicht schwer zu erreichen.

Ich mache den Unterschied nicht mehr zwischen VDSF und DAV oder Ost/West (das treiben eh nur die Ewiggestrigen) - alles im DAFV ist eine elende Mischpoke.

Und es gibt zwar darunter ein paar wenige Vernünftige, die leider weder in Ex-DAV noch Ex-VDSF-LV oder gar im DAFV das Sagen haben.

Aber die sind die letzte Hoffnung....

Leider erst, wenns diesen unseligen DAFV zerschreddert hat, der jeder Vernunft und Anglerfreundlichkeit den Atem und den Platz zum Leben nimmt......................

Was daher hoffentlich so schnell wie möglich geschieht...

Und dank der Finanzkompetenz des DAFV (konnte ja keiner wissen, hat ja niemand jemand gewarnt/vorgerechnet...) scheint das nun Gott sei Dank etwas schneller zu gehen, als man bisher hoffen konnte..


----------



## Riesenangler (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ausgerechnet bei uns Brandenburg wurden wenigstens die Vereinschefs plus noch ein Abgeordneter eines jeden Vereins zur Abstimmung geladen.
Ich kann ja mal berichten wie das so in Brandenburg/Havel ablief.
 Der Bericht wurde mir von meinem Vereinsvorsitzenden und noch mehren anderen die auch anwesend waren, übereinstimmend so berichtet.
Alle Vereinschefs in Brandenburg wurden mit einem weiteren Vereinsvorstandsmitglied zur der Veranstaltung geladen auf der es nur um ein einziges Thema ging. Nämlich der feindlichen Übernahme.
Von fast zweitausend geladenen Gästen,  kamen etwas mehr als zweihundert. 
Und ausgerechnet die, die am meisten Wasser vor der Tür hatten sind nicht gekommen. Die, die kaum Wasser in ihrer Gegend haben, waren fast alle da.
Für die, die zum Beispiel im Fläming zu hause sind würde sich Es vielleicht auch lohnen in einem Gesamtdeutschen Verband zu sein.
Also wurde von den Anwesenden mit einer großen Mehrheit für die Übernahme gestimmt. Aus der näheren Umgebung von BRB/Havel, sind aber nur drei oder vier gekommen  und die sollen geschlossen gegen die Übernahme gestimmt haben.
Warum aber hat man denn nicht alle DAV-Mitglieder angeschrieben und sie mit einer einfachen Frage konfrontiert. Nämlich: Sind sie für die Fusion, ja oder nein. Und um es auch dem letzten Dudelsack einfach zu machen, am besten zum Ankreuzen.  Die Adressen sind  doch dem LV bekannt. Dann wäre es echt demokratisch gewesen. Aber dann wäre zu 100Prozent ein unwillkommendes Ergebnis heraus gekommen.


----------



## Koalabaer (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Für die, die zum Beispiel im Fläming zu hause sind würde sich Es vielleicht auch lohnen in einem Gesamtdeutschen Verband zu sein.


 Warum. #c



> Aber dann wäre zu 100Prozent ein unwillkommendes Ergebnis heraus gekommen.



Vermutung, Wissen oder Hoffnung?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Riesenangler (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Weil die mit wenig Wasser auch im DAV nichts zu gewinnen hatten aber im DAFV nichts verlieren können. 
Aber wir hier an der Westbrandenburgischen Seenplatte mit einigen Zehntausenden Hektar Wasser  vor der Nase, haben doch sehr viel zu verlieren. Ich hatte ja danach  mit mehreren Vorsitzenden gesprochen und bei den meisten kam nur: Was soll ich denn da, die machen doch eh was sie wollen.
Ich meine da werden wenigstens die Vereinschefs gefragt wie es weitergehen soll und dann wird so eine Chance weggeworfen.


----------



## Koalabaer (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Weil die mit wenig Wasser auch im DAV nichts zu gewinnen hatten aber im DAFV nichts verlieren können.



Du bist ein typisches Beispiel weshalb es einen starken bundesweiten Verband nicht gibt!
Eigene Privilegien sichern... und ja nicht teilen.
Der LAVB sieht es anders... hoffentlich noch lang. #6


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Riesenangler (28. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was ich bin, kannst du doch gar nicht beurteilen. Und warum es immer noch keinen starken Bundesverband gibt hat andere Gründe. Da brauchst du mich hier nicht vollmotzen. Das kann man hier alles nachlesen. Und wenn du dir mal die Mühe gemacht hättest, dann würdest du vielleicht auch verstehen, warum diese Chaostruppe nichts zu Stande bringt. Seit dem ich hier mitlese, wobei ich auch nicht alles verstehe, steigert sich meine Empörung, aber die Verwirrung lässt nach. Weil ich mich durch unsere Funktionäre nur verraten und verarscht fühle. Das hat mit Privilegien sichern nichts zu tun. Wegen meiner kann doch hier jeder Angeln, solang man sich an die Regeln hält. Darum gibt es ja den Gewässerfond. Dort zu angeln ist für mich kein Privileg, sondern ein Stück Freiheit. Aber viele der Funktionäre in den LVs des VDSF sahen es als Privileg an das ein Angler von einem Verein in den Gewässern eines anderen Vereins angeln darf. Und schon gar nicht das ein DAVler da kommt und in den Tümpeln von Hintertupfingen seine Rute auswerfen möchte. Wenn man sich ernsthaft auf Augenhöhe und ohne Vorbehalte und Standesdünkel verständigt hätte, von beiden Seiten, dann hätte ich auch nichts gegen eine Fusion gehabt. Aber so haben sich unsere Funktionäre kaufen lassen.


----------



## Koalabaer (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Weil die mit wenig Wasser auch im DAV nichts zu gewinnen hatten aber im DAFV nichts verlieren können.



Antwort Bitte!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Alle aus dem jahrelang im Tiefschlaf verharrenden VDSF...
> Da geht es ausschließlich nur ums Geld und mitnichten um das Wohl der Anglerschaft.
> Wer aus diesem Handeln demnach eine neue Ära ableitet ist wohl aus dem Hyperschlaf auch noch nicht erwacht.


Damit hast du durchaus recht.

Man kann den Ratten, die im allerletzten Moment das sinkende Schiff verlassen zwar anrechnen, dass die dem Schrecken ein schnelleres Ende bereiten, aber trotzdem haben alle dieses System getragen.

Wenn aus den Ruinen was Neues entstehen soll, müssen auch in den LVs jede Menge Köpfe rollen, damit es überhaupt einen rictigen Neuanfang geben kann.

Aber zuerst mal, muss die Bruchbude dem Erdboden gleich gemacht werden, das ist das allerwichtigste!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und warum es immer noch keinen starken Bundesverband gibt hat andere Gründe. .


Richtig! 
Der Egoismus ALLER LV (Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF); eine aufgeblähte Ehrenamtsstruktur, wo es für jeden ein Pöstchen gibt, aber leider kaum Kompetenz, Angestellte und Geschäftsführungen die nicht ansatzweise über den Tellerrand gucken können, keine Nähe zu den Anglern, immer bestenfalls nur zur nächstunteren Gremienebene, und das wichtigste im Bund selber:
Einen Ehrenamtsmoloch aus Uraltzeiten, wo andere wie BUND, NABU, Petra etc. mit hocheffektiven Profis arbeiten, wie man auch am Beispiel hier sieht, haben die Jäger die gleichen Probleme:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

Siehe möglichen alternativen Aufbau statt dieses Selbstverwaltungs-DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber zuerst mal, muss die Bruchbude dem Erdboden gleich gemacht werden, das ist das allerwichtigste!


So einfach isses........

Un alles was dabei hilft, ist gut..



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn aus den Ruinen was Neues entstehen soll, müssen auch in den LVs jede Menge Köpfe rollen, damit es überhaupt einen rictigen Neuanfang geben kann.


UNBEDINGT!!

Keiner der alten Garde aus den Landesverbänden (VDSF wie DAV), die diesen anglerfeindlichen DAFV installiert haben und jetzt noch am Leben halten, darf nach dem DAFV noch eine Rolle im Bund spielen!




Riesenangler schrieb:


> Seit dem ich hier mitlese, wobei ich auch nicht alles verstehe, steigert sich meine Empörung, aber die Verwirrung lässt nach. .


Danke!
Zeigt, dass unsere Arbeit nicht ganz umsonst ist ;-)))


----------



## Riesenangler (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@Kolabaer. Um es dir verständlicher zu machen was ich meine. 
Wenn ein Verein trotz Gewässerfond nur drei oder vier bessere Teiche zur Verfügung hat, dann wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht viel ändern. 
Aber wenn man wie hier bei uns ( ich bin in Brandenburg/Havel plus 20 KM Umkreis auf über 60 DAV Gewässer gekommen) lebt und angelt, dann steht für den einheimischen Angler eine Menge auf dem Spiel. 
Dazu will ich mal einen Spruch von Urban dem Zweiten, einen der wenigen zitierfähigen Päpste, bringen.
Die Empörung kann sich dann mit größerer Macht dem Bösen entgegen stellen, wenn ihr der Zorn dienstbar zur Hand geht. 1200 Jahre alt. 
Der Zorn und nicht seine kleine unberechenbare Schwester die Wut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Habe gerade Infos bekommen, interessant:

Walter Sollbach, Vorsitzender des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes hat heute auf einer Infoveranstaltung seines Verbandes vor über 100 Personen öffentlich die vorsorgliche, satzunsgemäße und fristgerechte Kündigung seines Landesverbandes beim DAFV zum 1. 1. 2016 bekannt gegeben.

Er und der Vorstand seines Landesverbandes hätten gerne einen starken Bundesverband, sehen dies aber beim DAFV nicht und sehen es daher nicht ein, das Geld des Landesverbandes zu verschwenden.

Damit hat der erste Landesverband von denen, die wir mit über 200.000 Zahlern mit Kündigungswunsch ermittelt hatten, wie angekündigt nun auch gekündigt - Der Rheinische hat knapp 50.000 Zahler..


----------



## Riesenangler (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Na bitte es geht doch.  Das wars dann wohl. TSCHÜß DAFV , unlustig war es gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich denke, man wird da bis Silvester noch einiges hören (bis dahin müssen ja alle  wegen der Fristen gekündigt haben, welche der Beitragserhöhung 2016 entgehen wollen).

Ein LV hat diesbezüglich wohl gerade eine Umfrage unter seinen Vereinen laufen, die am 15.12. endet - da wirds dann wohl auch wieder Neuigkeiten diesbezüglich geben.

Ein weiterer soll schon gekündigt haben (noch nicht bestätigt), einer hat die Kündigung angekündigt (nur einfach verifiziert, fehlt noch zweite Bestätigung)...

Weitere sind da noch am nachdenken..

Wird so auf jeden Fall für die (richtig) teuer(er), die dumm genug sind, diesen DAFV weiter finanzieren zu wollen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Gibt es denn in 2016 eine Umlagenumlage zum Erhalt des DAFV?


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

|laola::z|laola:

_*Yeah!*_



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wird so auf jeden Fall für die (richtig) teuer(er), die dumm genug sind, diesen DAFV weiter finanzieren zu wollen.


Vor allem sollen die dies erst mal den angeschlossenen Vereinen erklären.
Das geht in die Hose, LV-Leute!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn in 2016 eine Umlagenumlage zum Erhalt des DAFV?



Das wäre doch was für die 3 Musketiere..die weitsichtigen Finanzhelden von Weser-Ems,Westfalen-Lippe oder LSFV SH

Solange die Geberlaune anhält


----------



## donak (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich hoffe die Nidersachsen, sehen das auch so, bin da aber guter Dinge!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



donak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Nidersachsen, sehen das auch so, bin da aber guter Dinge!


|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein LV hat diesbezüglich wohl gerade eine Umfrage unter seinen Vereinen laufen, die am 15.12. endet - da wirds dann wohl auch wieder Neuigkeiten diesbezüglich geben.


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich darf dann mal fürsorglich auf § 42 Absatz 2 BGB -insbesondere Satz 2- hinweisen:

"Der Vorstand (Anm: des Vereins) hat im Falle der Zahlungsunfähigkeit oder der Überschuldung die Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens zu beantragen. Wird die Stellung des Antrags verzögert, so sind die Vorstandsmitglieder, denen ein Verschulden zur Last fällt, den Gläubigern für den daraus entstehenden Schaden verantwortlich; sie haften als Gesamtschuldner."


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Nicht, dass wir nicht auch schon zigmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht hätten ;-)))

(und alles andere bzw. meine Wünsche dazu verkneife ich mir zu veröffentlichen wegen deutschem Recht....)....


----------



## Deep Down (30. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Du bist aber aus deren Sicht befangen; persona non grata; der Aussätzige; Nichtverbandler; unorganisierter (Nichtvereins-)Angler; der Teufel; die Pest; die Seuche; der Störenfried; der dahingehen soll, wo der Pfeffer wächst; das Messer in der Wunde; die sieben Plagen; der Nervende; der Widerwärtige; Besserwisser; der Unerwünschte; die Nervensäge; das Geschmeiß etc!

Da bedarf es eben eines solchen Hinweises auf rechtliche Folgen auch mal von redlich unbescholtener Seite!

:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

grins - akzeptiert ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (30. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Walter Sollbach, Vorsitzender des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes hat heute auf einer Infoveranstaltung seines Verbandes vor über 100 Personen öffentlich die vorsorgliche, satzunsgemäße und fristgerechte Kündigung seines Landesverbandes beim DAFV zum 1. 1. 2016 bekannt gegeben...


Inwiefern ist die Mitgliedschaft des Rheinischen LVs im Fischereiverband NRW von der Kündigung beim DAFV tangiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

hat meines Wissens damit nix zu tun - schreib die doch an und frag..


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist die Mitgliedschaft des Rheinischen LVs im Fischereiverband NRW von der Kündigung beim DAFV tangiert?




Gar nicht. Der Fischereiverband ist doch kein Mitglied im DAFV.
oder habe ich da etwas verpasst?


----------



## kati48268 (30. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

In der Satzung finde ich nix dazu.
Mitglied im DAFV sind meines Wissens nur die einzelnen LVs, nicht der gemeinsame NRW-Dachverband.
Aber einige Punkte betreffen den DAFV...

Hmm, muss dem GF ja sowieso noch in anderer Sache schreiben.
Mal schauen, was er antwortet, ...wenn die Zähne aus der Tischplatte wieder raus sind, denn sein Traum von einem einzigen, großen NRW-LV (dieser natürlich DAFV-Mitglied) dürfte ja jetzt durch's Klo gegangen sein.


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In der Satzung finde ich nix dazu.
> Mitglied im DAFV sind meines Wissens nur die einzelnen LVs, nicht der gemeinsame NRW-Dachverband.
> Aber einige Punkte betreffen den DAFV...
> 
> ...



In dem er natürlich dann auch der Oberguru wäre.  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Leute, das hier ist DAFV - ihr könnt zu NRW gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sosososo, der DAFV ruft also dazu auf, Arbeiten einzusenden zum Bundesjugendnaturschutzwettbewerb  des DAFV.....

Nachdem sie das zuerst mal mangels Kohle abgesagt hatten..... (ich verkneif mir grade jeden Kommentar dazu ;-)))

Allerdings ist davon (bis jetzt) nix auf der Seite des DAFV zu finden.................. 
http://www.dafv.de/

Sondern nur auf der Seite der Sachsen, schon seit dem 27.11.2014:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=71

http://www.landesanglerverband-sach...ts/Bundesjugendnaturschutzwettbewerb_2015.pdf

Wieder ein Beispiel, warum beim DAFV 3 Geschäftsführer, 6 Angestellte, 1 Referent Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und die Präsidentin, die sich explizit um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kümmern will, sowie die 13 (sorry, sind ja nach Rücktritten gerade wohl nur noch 12) Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV immer noch nicht reichen und dringend aufgestockt werden sollten...

Wenn die so lange brauchen trotz so viel kompetentem Personal, so eine freudige Naturschutznachricht selber zu veröffentlichen......

Ich würde eine freiwillige Umlage anregen, oder einen Spendenaufruf - oder so ;-)))

Rettet den DAFV, bevor noch Angeln vor Naturschutz kommt!!

PS:
Da freuen sich die Jugendgruppen sicherlich, dass sie naturschützen dürfen, wenn das Angeln schon immer mehr eingeschränkt wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Habe das bis dato übrigens nur bei den Sachsen gefunden, auf einer anderen LV-Seite bis dato so wenig wie auf der DAFV-Seite - was bei über 40 Landes- Spezial- und Splitterbverbänden aber ja noch nix heissen muss ..

:q


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Vielleicht sollten "unsere Anführer" mal ein oder zwei Aspirin nehmen, damit sie überhaupt was im Kopf haben.
 Also echt, die haben wohl zuviel an den Auspuffen ihrer Autos geschnuppert und merken nun aber wirklich Garnichts mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

"unsere"?

Meine gewisse nicht, nur die der organisierten Angelfischer, die diese Trümmertruppe wählen und finanzieren und  das alles so wollen, weisste doch....


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Stimmt ich hätte das unsere auch noch in Anführungsstriche setzen sollen.
Das werde ich gleich noch berichtigen.
Meine ja auch nicht.  Ich  habe die ja nicht gewählt. Aber ich bezahle sie mit. Und ich werde das wohl auch weiterhin tun. Wegen denen werde ich meinen Verein nicht verlassen. Dafür habe ich hier zu viele Freunde gefunden um sie wegen solcher Trollos einfach zu verlassen. Und ausserdem fühle ich mich im Verein sauwohl. Ich bin nur nicht mit der Führung des LAVB und des DAFV einverstanden.  Da müssen Köpfe rollen. Das Beil, kann ich ja leihweise zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Knispel (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das könnte eventuell hier passen : Da die "Oberfuzzis" des DAFV um Frau Dr. , die Dame selber und der "Sprößling" DSAV ja scheinbar an Beschäftigungslosigkeit leiden, hier ein Betätigungsfeld :
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=844217158970958&set=vb.771482546244420&type=2&theater
Frau Dr. hat doch einen heißen Draht zu der Firma und könnte sich einmal äußern ....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wenn das so stimmt- ohne Worte!

 Naturschutzverband... Das ist doch alles nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sosososo, der DAFV ruft also dazu auf, Arbeiten einzusenden zum Bundesjugendnaturschutzwettbewerb  des DAFV.....
> 
> Nachdem sie das zuerst mal mangels Kohle abgesagt hatten..... (ich verkneif mir grade jeden Kommentar dazu ;-)))
> 
> ...



Nu also, da ist doch einer der 3 Geschäftsführer, 6 Angestellten oder 12 Präsidiumsmitglieder mittlererweile  aufgewacht....


Nach einer guten Woche nach dem Landesverband aus Sachsen haben die das im Bund nun auch mal geschafft, ihren eigenen Bundesjugendnaturschutzwettbewerb (wers braucht, Angler wohl eher nicht, wenn, dann wohl nur organisierte Angelfischer) öffentlich zu machen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...tz-wettbewerb-2015-fuer-jugendgruppen-im-dafv


Peinlich??????

nööööööööööööööööööööööö, woher denn, gaaaaanz normal für den DAFV und seine 3 Geschäftsführer, 6 Angestellten und 12 Präsidiumsmitglieder.....


----------



## Hezaru (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ne Info am Rande:
Der FV Mittelfranken zieht seine Kündigung beim LFV Bayern zurück.|kopfkrat
Hintergründe etz. weiss ich nix.
Steht so in unserem akt. Infoblatt vom LFV Bayern.


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...normal für den DAFV und seine 3 Geschäftsführer, 6 Angestellten und 12 Präsidiumsmitglieder.....



Präsidiumsmitglieder*Innen*!

ein bisschen p.c. darfs schon sein (auch wenn "se" nicht angelt), nachher fühlt "se" sich 'diskrementiert' von uns.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

macho an:
nix isch...
macho aus....


----------



## Hezaru (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Na da wird bestimmt bald ne Nichtangelnde Frauenquote eingeführt.:q
Wichtigere andere Baustellen gibts da ja offizell nicht|evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Obwohl der Austritt des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes von 1880 e.V. zum 31.12. 2015  inzwischen schon lange auch schriftlich beim DAFV eingereicht wurde, hat bis dato das Präsidium oder die Geschäftsstellen des DAFV seine Landesverbände nicht darüber informiert.

Obwohl dadurch sich natürlich sowohl die kurzfristige Finanzplanung (freiwillige Umlage  2015 werden die sicher nicht bezahlen, so doof kann niemand sein, der kündigt wegen zu viel Kohle für zu wenig Leistung)  wie auch die mittelfristige (Beiträge ab 2016, geplant vor Kündigung 150.000 vom Rheinischen) betroffen sind.

Und diese Ausfälle müssten ja wohl von den Landesverbänden, die trotz allem im DAFV bleiben wollen, dann auch aufgefangen und ausgeglichen werden. 

Denn ich glaube nicht daran, dass es für den DAFV irgendwoher Kohle regnen wird - aber man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Geschäftsstellen sparen sich das Infoschreiben. Können ja alle hier mitlesen.

Das Sparprogramm ist hart...:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

oder so...
;-))))))


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Die Geschäftsstellen sparen sich das Infoschreiben. Können ja alle hier mitlesen.
> 
> Das Sparprogramm ist hart...:q:q:q:q:q



Ja, dieses gefühl hab ich auch langsam. 
Vor allem gibt es hier Infos darüber was die LV im Einzelnen so treiben...
Glaube kaum, dass der Austritt des Rheinischen gross Offiziell im DAFV verkündet wurde...bzw. so richtig Ernst genommen wird/ wurde.

So manches Hirn muss halt angeschoben werden bis es läuft.
Damit sind aber nicht nur die Delegierten gemeint.

Ich nehm mich da auch nicht grundsätzlich aus..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, dieses gefühl hab ich auch langsam.
> Vor allem gibt es hier Infos darüber was die LV im Einzelnen so treiben...
> Glaube kaum, dass der Austritt des Rheinischen gross Offiziell im DAFV verkündet wurde...bzw. so richtig Ernst genommen wird/ wurde.
> 
> ...




Also ich habe Infos von mindestens 4 weiteren LV (der kleinste davon mit immerhin noch knapp 15.000), die noch dieses Jahr vorsorglich kündigen wollen oder sich damit zumindest beschäftigen.

Ob die das dann alle durchkriegen bei ihren jeweiligen HV, wird man sehen.

Wir bleiben jedenfalls dran und werden berichten, sobald es wie beim Rheinischen was Fixes zu vermelden gibt......

So gesehen handeln aber die Landesverbände, die nicht auch vorsorglich kündigen und dann die so evtl. entstehenden, nicht unbeträchtlichen, wegfallenden Beiträge (über ca. 600.000 € ab 2016 wie bis jetzt geplant) ersetzen müssten, schon recht verantwortungslos.



PS:
Die Rest-LV müssten zur eh geplanten Erhöhung um einen Euro für den DAFV dann nochmal ca. 1,50 Euro zusätzlich aufbringen, um die entstandene Lücke zu schliessen, wenn alle genannten LV dem Beispiel des Rheinischen folgen würden.

Also eine Erhöhung für den Rest dann um mindestens 2,50 ab 2016, wenn die Austritte, wie bis jetzt geplant und angekündigt, kommen würden..


PPS:
Und ich wage mal die Prognose, dass es im geschäftsführenden wie im erweiterten Präsidium des DAFV in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft weitere Rücktritte geben wird.

Einfach mal im Kopf behalten.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der DAFV schrieb in seiner Meldung zum "Arbeits"treffen der EAA, dass ein Schwerpunktthema die aktuellen Entwicklungen hinsichtlich des Aufbaus einer interparlamentarischen Arbeitsgruppe für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament gewesen wären.
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/eaa-arbeitstreffen-in-rom

Die endgültige Entscheidung der Fraktionen sollte demnach bereits am 11. Dezember erfolgen.

Dass bis dato (6 Tage später) noch keine Erfolgsmeldung des DAFV bezüglich der Gründung dieser interparlamentarischen Arbeitsgruppe kam, bedeutet dann wohl entweder:
1.:
Dass die Gründung der Gruppe gescheitert ist.

oder 
2.:
dass der DAFV wieder einmal trotz 3 angestellten Geschäftsführern, 6 Angestellten und 12 Präsidiumsmitgliedern nicht in der Lage ist, darüber zu informieren, dass sie doch gegründet worden wäre.

Wir warten gespannt......................

Denn wenn der DAFV da über 20.000 Euro an Beiträgen bezahlt für die EAA vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer, sollte man auch etwas an konkreten Infos erwarten dürfen, oder?


----------



## kati48268 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...des Aufbaus einer interparlamentarischen Arbeitsgruppe für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament...


Wie kriegen wir denn den da mit rein, als einzigen sinnvollen Brüssel'aner? |kopfkrat


----------



## Wollebre (17. Dezember 2014)

Thomas

Denn wenn der DAFV da über 20.000 Euro an Beiträgen bezahlt für die EAA vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Webseite der EAA kann ich nicht entnehmen mit welchem Engagement man die Interessen der Angler vertritt. Aktuelle Berichte sind nicht zu lesen.
> 
> http://www.eaa-europe.org/
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV schrieb in seiner Meldung zum "Arbeits"treffen der EAA, dass ein Schwerpunktthema die aktuellen Entwicklungen hinsichtlich des Aufbaus einer interparlamentarischen Arbeitsgruppe für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament gewesen wären.
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/eaa-arbeitstreffen-in-rom
> 
> Die endgültige Entscheidung der Fraktionen sollte demnach bereits am 11. Dezember erfolgen.
> ...



Glücklicherweise gibt es neben dem DAFV auch seriöse Publikationen, welche über das Scheitern der interfraktionellen Gruppe im EU-Parlament berichten:
http://www.eftta.co.uk/german/news_indepth.html?cart=14189854391631870&sku=2047259961

EFTTA und die Allianz der Europäischen Angler (EAA) hätten es danach nicht geschafft, diese Intergruppe als  offizielle parteiübergreifende Diskussionsrunde  innerhalb des Europäischen Parlaments aufzustellen, aber die Kampagne wäre  auf beachtliches Interesse bei Mitgliedern des Europäischen Parlaments gestossen.

Es würde nun eine "informelle" Diskussionsrunde alle 2 Monate geben...

Man darf gespannt sein, ob sich der DAFV da bei einem geplanten Etat für Europaarbeit von gerade mal 2.500 Euro pro Jahr überhaupt dran beteiligen kann.

Wären ja gerade mal knapp über 400 Euro pro Diskussionsrunde (wenn man nichts weiteres in Europa bewegen will und alles Geld aus dem Europaetat des DAFV dafür ausgeben könnte...)..

Das reicht wohl nicht mal für Holzklassereisekosten....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gibt es neben dem DAFV auch seriöse Publikationen, welche über das Scheitern der interfraktionellen Gruppe im EU-Parlament berichten:
> http://www.eftta.co.uk/german/news_indepth.html?cart=14189854391631870&sku=2047259961



Wie war das noch in Frau Dr.Neujahrsgruß..der Verband würde auf seiner Internetseite kontinuierlich über wesentliche Arbeit informieren?

Ok..zugegeben.Ohne wesentliche Arbeit entfällt die Chose ja eh


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Mich freut immer wieder diese überbordende Kompetenz des DAFV, gerade in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Kommunikation..


----------

